# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  COSMOTE: Ξεκινά η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων σταθερού ευρυζωνικού Ιnternet

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 

_Εντελώς δωρεάν, σε περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και την επιχείρηση, και όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό__Σταδιακή ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων μέσα στο 2022_ _Δεν απαιτείται κάποια ενέργεια από τους συνδρομητές_

Ξεκινά η σταδιακή *δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων του* *σταθερού ευρυζωνικού* *internet* για οικιακούς και εταιρικούς συνδρομητές COSMOTE, σε περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και την επιχείρηση και όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό. Η αναβάθμιση αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο 2022. 

Οι συνδρομητές σταθερής COSMOTE, οικιακοί και εταιρικοί, στους οποίους είναι τεχνικά εφικτή η αναβάθμιση, θα μεταφερθούν *στην αμέσως επόμενη εμπορικά διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα* *Internet**, διατηρώντας την ίδια τιμή*. Ειδικότερα, συνδρομητές με οικονομικό πρόγραμμα ταχύτητας έως 24Mbps, έως 50Mbps και έως 100Mbps, θα αναβαθμιστούν σε ταχύτητα έως 50Mbps, έως 100Mbps και έως 200Mbps αντίστοιχα, *χωρίς να προβούν σε καμία ενέργεια* και χωρίς καμία μεταβολή στη διάρκεια του συμβολαίου τους ή του μηνιαίου παγίου. Η αναβάθμιση θα πραγματοποιηθεί ανάλογα με την κάθε σύνδεση είτε αυτόματα και απομακρυσμένα, είτε σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μετά από τεχνική υλοποίηση και επικοινωνία με τους συνδρομητές. Οι  συνδρομητές στους οποίους είναι εφικτή η αναβάθμιση, *θα ενημερωθούν, αμέσως μετά την ολοκλήρωσή της, μέσω του λογαριασμού σταθερής, της εφαρμογής My COSMOTE App και με γραπτό μήνυμα (**sms**).* Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.cosmote.gr/fiber.   

Η στρατηγική απόφαση του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση στην αμέσως επόμενη εμπορικά διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα, ανακοινώθηκε τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο στον Πρωθυπουργό, κ. Κυριάκο Μητσοτάκη, από τον CEO του Ομίλου Deutsche Telekom, κ. Tim Höttges και τον Πρόεδρο και Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, κ. Μιχάλη Τσαμάζ, σε συνάντηση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου.

_«Στόχος της αναβάθμισης ταχυτήτων είναι η αξιοποίηση των σύγχρονων δυνατοτήτων του δικτύου_ _COSMOTE_ _Fiber__ από μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού__. Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες_ _internet__, σημαίνει καλύτερη καθημερινότητα και μεγαλύτερη παραγωγικότητα στον σύγχρονο ψηφιακό κόσμο»,_ δήλωσε σχετικά ο Chief Marketing Officer Consumer Segment Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, κ. Παναγιώτης Γαβριηλίδης. 

*Προχωράει δυναμικά η ανάπτυξη του* *FTTH* 

Η υποδομή οπτικών ινών μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) του δικτύου COSMOTE Fiber αναπτύσσεται δυναμικά. Με σημαντική αύξηση των συνολικών επενδύσεων σε πάνω από* 3 δισ. ευρώ* μέχρι το 2027, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ φέρνει το FTTH σε *3 εκατ. σπίτια και επιχειρήσεις.* Υλοποιώντας αυτό το τεράστιας σημασίας έργο, ο Όμιλος θα καλύψει περίπου *τα 2/3 των γραμμών της Ελλάδας* με οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, απαντώντας έτσι στις σημερινές και μελλοντικές ανάγκες και δημιουργώντας νέες προοπτικές για την ψηφιακή ανάπτυξη της χώρας. Σήμερα, οι γραμμές FTTH στο δίκτυο COSMOTE Fiber ξεπερνούν τις 600.000, ενώ μέχρι το τέλος του 2022 θα ανέλθουν σε περίπου 1 εκατομμύριο.

_«Η δημιουργία του δικτύου μας_ _FTTH__ είναι σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη, με οπτικές ίνες να φτάνουν σε χιλιάδες σπίτια και επιχειρήσεις κάθε εβδομάδα, καλύπτοντας τις ανάγκες των επόμενων δεκαετιών και δημιουργώντας νέες προοπτικές για τον ψηφιακό μετασχηματισμό των επιχειρήσεων._ _O__ι_ _πρωτοβουλίες του Ομίλου_ _OTE__ για τη δυναμική επέκταση του_ _FTTH__ και την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων, ενισχύουν τις επιδόσεις της χώρας στους διεθνείς δείκτες ως προς τη διείσδυση του γρήγορου internet»,_ σχολίασε ο κ. Γαβριηλίδης.

----------


## dFatKiddo

Αν είσαι συνδρομητής σε 24ρι, χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, τι γίνεται; 
Θα πέσουν τα πακετά στο μισό κόστος ή
θα πιστωθεί η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση με το που ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl;

----------


## globalnoise

Άντε μπας και γλυτώσουμε από το εναπομείναν crosstalk.




> Αν είσαι συνδρομητής σε 24ρι, χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, τι γίνεται; 
> Θα πέσουν τα πακετά στο μισό κόστος ή
> θα πιστωθεί η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση με το που ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl;


Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα. Πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι από όλα αυτά; Δεν μοιράζουν λεφτά.

----------


## ThReSh

Άντε με το καλό και στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.

----------


## Swishh

nice!!

----------


## zeronero

> Άντε με το καλό και στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.


Ραν Ταν Πλαν αντίδραση προβλέπω...

----------


## ThReSh

> Ραν Ταν Πλαν αντίδραση προβλέπω...


Δηλαδή?

----------


## zeronero

Δηλαδή θα αρχίσουν να αντιδρούν με καθυστέρηση 6μήνου... λέω εγώ ο απαισιόδοξος.

----------


## Black3539

Και αυτοί που έχουν 30άρες τι θα γίνουν εν τέλει, παραθυράκι στο συμβόλαιο;  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή θα αρχίσουν να αντιδρούν με καθυστέρηση 6μήνου... λέω εγώ ο απαισιόδοξος.


Ah, didn't get the reference.  :Sad: 

Αν δεν αλλάξει τις τιμές χονδρικής ο ΟΤΕ, δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## alex24

Και με όσους έχουν ήδη έως 200mbps το πάγιο θα μείνει ως έχει ή θα μειωθεί κι αυτό;

----------


## ThReSh

> Και με όσους έχουν ήδη έως 200mbps το πάγιο θα μείνει ως έχει ή θα μειωθεί κι αυτό;


Άγνωστο.

----------


## alex24

> Άγνωστο.


Ωχ θα την πληρώσουμε ακριβά την νύφη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ωχ θα την πληρώσουμε ακριβά την νύφη.


Αν πχ εσύ έβαζες τώρα 200αρα και ξαφνικά η τιμή της έπεφτε σε 3 μήνες, θα είχε διαφορά από την τωρινή κατάσταση?

----------


## user2163

Δεν νομίζω να γίνουν μειώσεις παγίων.
Άντε περιμένω και εγώ την αναβάθμιση.
36.90 για 200άρα not bad.
Αν έκαναν και το upload 20% του down καλό θα ήταν...

----------


## NikitasKOn

Εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να προχωρήσει κάτι στο Ελλαδιστάν κι όταν παίρνει μπρος γκρινιάζουμε! Καλός ο ΟΤΕ όμως να δούμε τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι με τις αναβαθμίσεις για να δούμε κι εμείς προκοπή...

----------


## goku

> Αν είσαι συνδρομητής σε 24ρι, χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, τι γίνεται; 
> Θα πέσουν τα πακετά στο μισό κόστος ή
> θα πιστωθεί η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση με το που ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl;


Η είδηση λέει κυριολεκτικά στο τέλος της 1ης γραμμής "όπου είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό", οπότε προφανώς δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν όλοι.

----------


## jimakos

> 36.90 για 200άρα not bad.


Για δες πόσα θα πληρώσεις όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου και πας να ανανεώσεις την 200άρα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για δες πόσα θα πληρώσεις όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου και πας να ανανεώσεις.


Έχουν πει ότι θα προβούν σε μειώσεις ώστε να επωφελούνται του διπλασιασμού και μελλοντικοί συνδρομητές. Άρα η τιμή της 200αρας λογικά θα πέσει σε αυτή της 100αρας.

----------


## dslsub

> Και αυτοί που έχουν 30άρες τι θα γίνουν εν τέλει, παραθυράκι στο συμβόλαιο;


Αυτές οι 30αρες πότε βγήκαν; Μου διέφυγαν τελείως.
Το μόνο μέρος που τις έχω δει είναι στη διαθεσιμότητα που λέει σύνηθης ταχύτητα στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## Iris07

Έλαααα... Cosmoτάρα μου !!  :Thumbs up: 

40 χρόνια πελάτης.. από τον πατέρα μου..
λογάριασε πόσα σου δώσαμε !!  :Razz:

----------


## emskan

Είμαι με 50αρα και ενώ μέχρι πριν το Attainable throughput ήταν γύρω στο 58, τώρα και 15-20 μέρες έχει γίνει 120+.
Μάλλον κάτι άλλαξαν στην καμπίνα προς την κατεύθυνση του διπλασιασμού.

Πάντως και οι τιμές της cosmote δεν είναι τόσο τραγικές πλέον σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό. Ανανέωσα πρόσφατα την 50άρα με τηλεόραση μαζί (Entry +2 μήνες cinema που μου είναι και ψιλοαδιάφορα) στα 34 (33,90).

----------


## icsd08063

Πριν 5-6 μήνες που πήγα σε Cosmote One 2 κινητά της οικογένειας, με ενημέρωσαν ότι για 10 λετπά φθηνότερα μπορούσα να αναβαθμίσω την 50άρα VDSL σε 100άρα.
Εννοείται πως το έκανα και είμαι full happy αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν υποστήριζει 200άρα στην περιοχή μου (υπόψιν η καμπίνα είναι έξω ακριβώς από το σπίτι μου).  :Thinking: 

Κατά τα άλλα, εξαιρετική κίνηση θεωρώ. Στο πατρικό μου που έχουμε 24άρι, θα πάμε λογικά σε 50άρα free αφού βλέπω ότι υποστηρίζει μέχρι 50 max  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

> Αυτές οι 30αρες πότε βγήκαν; Μου διέφυγαν τελείως.
> Το μόνο μέρος που τις έχω δει είναι στη διαθεσιμότητα που λέει σύνηθης ταχύτητα στην περιοχή σου.


Περίεργο !!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ... αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν υποστήριζει 200άρα στην περιοχή μου (υπόψιν η καμπίνα είναι έξω ακριβώς από το σπίτι μου).


Ποιανού παρόχου είναι η καμπίνα ?

Έχει μπει πριν κάτι χρόνια ?

----------


## user2163

> Πριν 5-6 μήνες που πήγα σε Cosmote One 2 κινητά της οικογένειας, με ενημέρωσαν ότι για 10 λετπά φθηνότερα μπορούσα να αναβαθμίσω την 50άρα VDSL σε 100άρα.
> Εννοείται πως το έκανα και είμαι full happy αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν υποστήριζει 200άρα στην περιοχή μου (υπόψιν η καμπίνα είναι έξω ακριβώς από το σπίτι μου). 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, εξαιρετική κίνηση θεωρώ. Στο πατρικό μου που έχουμε 24άρι, θα πάμε λογικά σε 50άρα free αφού βλέπω ότι υποστηρίζει μέχρι 50 max


Μήπως δεν έχει κάρτες 35b?
Αν δεν είναι θέμα απόστασης, τότε είναι θέμα διαθεσιμότητας για αυτό ρωτάω, λογικά θα βάλουν.

----------


## icsd08063

> Περίεργο !! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ποιανού παρόχου είναι η καμπίνα ?
> 
> Έχει μπει πριν κάτι χρόνια ?


Ανέκαθεν καμπίνα ΟΤΕ, αναβαθμίστηκε πριν καμιά 5-6 χρόνια νομίζω σε αυτές του "τελευταίου τύπου".




> Μήπως δεν έχει κάρτες 35b?
> Αν δεν είναι θέμα απόστασης, τότε είναι θέμα διαθεσιμότητας για αυτό ρωτάω, λογικά θα βάλουν.


Πολύ πιθανό να είναι αυτό που λες και θέλω να πιστεύω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει. Θέμα απόστασης δεν είναι σίγουρα γιατί η καμπίνα είναι ανάμεσα στο σπίτι μου και στου γείτονα (αυτός με 50άρα VDSL). Σε 17a profile με έχουν πάντως.

----------


## Hetfield

> Αν είσαι συνδρομητής σε 24ρι, χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, τι γίνεται; 
> Θα πέσουν τα πακετά στο μισό κόστος ή
> θα πιστωθεί η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση με το που ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl;


Οι 24αρες θα αναβαθμιστουν σε 50αρες αν και μονο αν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl.




> Ειδικότερα, συνδρομητές με οικονομικό πρόγραμμα ταχύτητας έως 24Mbps, έως 50Mbps και έως 100Mbps, θα αναβαθμιστούν σε ταχύτητα έως 50Mbps, έως 100Mbps και έως 200Mbps αντίστοιχα

----------


## CptBill

αυτο θα γινει οπου υπαρχει ιδιόκτητος εξοπλισμος της cosmote? Δλδ δικες του καμπινες;
Πχ Πατρα που εχει καμπινες η vodafone, φανταζομαι εκει δεν θα προχωρησει σε κατι τετοιο;

----------


## vaskor

> Πριν 5-6 μήνες που πήγα σε Cosmote One 2 κινητά της οικογένειας, με ενημέρωσαν ότι για 10 λετπά φθηνότερα μπορούσα να αναβαθμίσω την 50άρα VDSL σε 100άρα.
> Εννοείται πως το έκανα και είμαι full happy αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν υποστήριζει 200άρα στην περιοχή μου (υπόψιν η καμπίνα είναι έξω ακριβώς από το σπίτι μου). 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, εξαιρετική κίνηση θεωρώ. Στο πατρικό μου που έχουμε 24άρι, θα πάμε λογικά σε 50άρα free αφού βλέπω ότι υποστηρίζει μέχρι 50 max


Το ότι δε δίνει 200 ίσως οφείλεται στις κάρτες δικτύου που έχει το καφαο της γειτονιάς σου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πάντως και οι τιμές της cosmote δεν είναι τόσο τραγικές πλέον σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό. Ανανέωσα πρόσφατα την 50άρα με τηλεόραση μαζί (Entry +2 μήνες cinema που μου είναι και ψιλοαδιάφορα) στα 34 (33,90).


Αν πχ κάποιος πάει με 26 ευρώ σε 100αρα VDSL Wind (προσφορά) και διπλασιαστεί σε 200αρα, σε Cosmote θα πλήρωνε 36.90.

Στην 2ετία είναι 261.6 ευρώ πάνω. Πόσο θα έπρεπε να είναι για να το λέμε τραγικό?

----------


## vaskor

> αυτο θα γινει οπου υπαρχει ιδιόκτητος εξοπλισμος της cosmote? Δλδ δικες του καμπινες;
> Πχ Πατρα που εχει καμπινες η vodafone, φανταζομαι εκει δεν θα προχωρησει σε κατι τετοιο;


Αυτό ακριβώς. Όταν όλες οι εταιρείες δώσουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα, τότε θα πάρουν και όσοι είναι μεν ΟΤΕ σταθερό αλλά είναι περιοχή που έχουν στήσει οπτική οι άλλες εταιρείες.
Υπομονή.

----------


## Hetfield

Μπραβο στη Cosmote ΔΕΗ.
https://www.businessdaily.gr/epiheiriseis/50784_o-polemos-dei-ote-gia-internet-problimatizei-kai-maximoy

ΥΓ: Αν η ΔΕΗ ηταν πληρως αποκρατικοποιημενη μια δεκαετια πισω, ισως τωρα να ειχαμε και φθηνοτερο δικτυο προσβασης αλλα και υψηλοτερες ταχυτητες οπως η Ρουμανια.

----------


## alex24

> Αν πχ εσύ έβαζες τώρα 200αρα και ξαφνικά η τιμή της έπεφτε σε 3 μήνες, θα είχε διαφορά από την τωρινή κατάσταση?


Έχω ήδη 200αρα εδώ και έναν χρόνο με 24 μήνες συμβόλαιο το μόνο που θα άλλαζε προσωπικά για εμένα είναι η διαφορά στην τιμή. Στο γενικό σύνολο συμφωνώ με την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ. Θυμάμαι και πιο παλιά που αναβαθμιζε και τις ADSL πόσο χαρούμενος ήμουν

----------


## user2163

Λέτε θα είναι περισσότερες αναβαθμίσεις από 24 -> 50 ή από 50 -> 100;

edit: εγώ πιστεύω από 50 -> 100

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχω ήδη 200αρα εδώ και έναν χρόνο με 24 μήνες συμβόλαιο το μόνο που θα άλλαζε προσωπικά για εμένα είναι η διαφορά στην τιμή. Στο γενικό σύνολο συμφωνώ με την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ. Θυμάμαι και πιο παλιά που αναβαθμιζε και τις ADSL πόσο χαρούμενος ήμουν


Μακάρι να το μειώσουν το πάγιο, αλλά δεν θα είχα ιδιαίτερες ελπίδες.

----------


## Panos7escape

> Λέτε θα είναι περισσότερες αναβαθμίσεις από 24 -> 50 ή από 50 -> 100;
> 
> edit: εγώ πιστεύω από 50 -> 100


Σημασία έχει να αλλαχτεί σύντομα  :Laughing:

----------


## dslsub

> Μπραβο στη Cosmote ΔΕΗ.
> https://www.businessdaily.gr/epiheiriseis/50784_o-polemos-dei-ote-gia-internet-problimatizei-kai-maximoy
> 
> ΥΓ: Αν η ΔΕΗ ηταν πληρως αποκρατικοποιημενη μια δεκαετια πισω, ισως τωρα να ειχαμε και φθηνοτερο δικτυο προσβασης αλλα και υψηλοτερες ταχυτητες οπως η Ρουμανια.




Off Topic


		Μιας και ανέφερες ΔΕΗ, από διεθνιστές ελέγχεται και αυτή μην ανησυχείς... Έχουν ξεπουληθεί όλα με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο.
Μία Ελληνική ΔΕΗ μπορεί να είχε 1000+ κηφήνες αλλά δεν θα έκοβε το ρεύμα στους Έλληνες. Ούτε θα έκλεινε άρον άρον τους λιγνίτες.

----------


## zeronero

> Άντε μπας και γλυτώσουμε από το εναπομείναν crosstalk.


Στο 35b εννοείς; Γιατί εγώ φοβάμαι ότι με τους διπλασιασμούς μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν άλλες γκρίνιες.

----------


## matelas

Να και κάτι ευχάριστο. 

Απορία, που μάλλον έχει συζητηθεί ξανά βέβαια.

Υπάρχουν καμπίνες που τον πρώτο καιρό που μπήκαν η διαθεσιμότητα έλεγε μέχρι 200Mbps και τώρα μόνο 50 η 100.  

Στην δική μου καμπίνα πχ ακόμα και με τηλεφωνικό νούμερο που είναι πολύ κοντά λέει 50Mbps. Όταν είχε μπει η καμπίνα έλεγε 200, τσεκαρισμένο. 

Στην δική μου γραμμή τον πρώτο καιρό έβγαζε 200, κάποια στιγμή έβαλα 100 κ επειδή δεν τα έπιανε γύρισα πίσω στα 50. Λίγο καιρό αργότερα η διαθεσιμότητα λέει μόνο 50 ούτε καν 100 ενώ είχα βάλει. 

Έχω τσεκάρει κ άλλες καμπίνες στην περιοχή που είναι στην ίδια φάση. Γνωρίζω ενεργές 100ρες και η διαθεσιμότητα στους γείτονες δεν δίνει πάνω από 50.

Να είχαν κάρτες με 35b όταν μπήκαν οι καμπίνες και πλέον όχι νομίζω δύσκολο. 
Τι μπορεί να παίζει; 
Και τι θα γίνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;

----------


## emskan

> Αν πχ κάποιος πάει με 26 ευρώ σε 100αρα VDSL Wind (προσφορά) και διπλασιαστεί σε 200αρα, σε Cosmote θα πλήρωνε 36.90.
> 
> Στην 2ετία είναι 261.6 ευρώ πάνω. Πόσο θα έπρεπε να είναι για να το λέμε τραγικό?


Ναι έτσι όπως το θέτεις είναι...

----------


## ariusbb

Εγώ είμαι σε καμπίνα 50άρα με 17a - attainable 105mbit - αλλά εμπορικά δεν δίνουν 100άρι πάνω από 17a μου λένε.
Οπότε δεν βλέπω αυτό να αλλάζει - θα μείνω σε 50άρι μέχρι να έρθει το FTTH - γιατί μου είπαν θα μπει σύντομα οπότε και δεν κάνουν την αναβάθμιση.

Ξέρω ο τίτλος λέει ξεκινά - αλλά αναβαθμίστηκε κανένας ήδη;

----------


## vangel

η αναβάθμιση θα ισχύσει και για όσους έχουμε ftth 100?

----------


## CptBill

Technically speaking, μπορουν να χωρεσουν οι καμπινες του οτε ολο αυτο το κοσμο που πλεον απο απλη adsl θα κουμπωσει πανω σε KV?

Σε καθε περιπτωση, καιρος ειναι να ξεφορτωθουμε σιγα σιγα το χαλκο, ναι μεν με αυτη τη κινηση δεν θα απαλλαχθούμε απο ολο το χαλκο στο συνολο του αλλα απο το κυριο δικτυο  (απο ΑΚ προς καμπινες) οποτε κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## spyridop

> η αναβάθμιση θα ισχύσει και για όσους έχουμε ftth 100?


_Ξεκινά η σταδιακή δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων του σταθερού ευρυζωνικού internet για οικιακούς και εταιρικούς συνδρομητές COSMOTE, σε περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι 
_
Στην αρχή της ανακοίνωσης..

----------


## zeronero

> Technically speaking, μπορουν να χωρεσουν οι καμπινες του οτε ολο αυτο το κοσμο που πλεον απο απλη adsl θα κουμπωσει πανω σε KV?


Μήπως το "όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό" καλύπτει και περιπτώσεις συνωστισμού;

----------


## fiberSpeed3000

Όσους αναβαθμίσουν από 24αρι σε 50άρι, θα τους αναβαθμίσουν το router (Speedport Plus) ή θα μείνουν με το Speedport Entry 2i? Το Entry 2i υποστηρίζει 50 VDSL?

----------


## polakis

Υπαρχει καποιο site της cosmote που να φαινεται χρονοδιαγραμμα για διαθεσιμοτητα ftth; Ειμαι παλαιο φαληρο και με καλυπτει 200αρα απο fttc. Στο υπολοιπο παλαιο φαληρο περαν της γειτονιας μου υποστηριζεται η οπτικη στο σπιτι; Πως θα μαθω ποτε θα καλυφθει το ΤΚ μου;

----------


## Hetfield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μιας και ανέφερες ΔΕΗ, από διεθνιστές ελέγχεται και αυτή μην ανησυχείς... Έχουν ξεπουληθεί όλα με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο.
> Μία Ελληνική ΔΕΗ μπορεί να είχε 1000+ κηφήνες αλλά δεν θα έκοβε το ρεύμα στους Έλληνες. Ούτε θα έκλεινε άρον άρον τους λιγνίτες.


Δωσε ψαρι στον φτωχο ή μαθε του να ψαρευει. Εσυ προτιμας το πρωτο, για δικους σου λογους προφανως. 
Ποσες δουλειες θα ειχαν ανοιξει αν ειχαμε υπερυψηλες και φθηνες ταχυτητες παντου; Με το που "ξεπουληθηκε" η ΔΕΗ επεσε η ιδεα στο τραπεζι, γιατι δεν επεφτε οσο ηταν κρατικη εταιρια;
Αναρωτηθηκες ποτε;
Και με το που επεσε η ιδεα στο τραπεζι.... ΤΣΟΥΠ! Τζαμπα αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας απο την Cosmote.
Καταλαβαινεις γιατι οι κρατικες εταιριες δεν κανουν (παντα) καλο;

ΥΓ: Οπως και να 'χει, ευχαριστουμε ΔΕΗ. Και μακαρι να προχωρησει το πλανο της χωρις εμποδια στο παρασκηνιο, μπας και λειτουργησει ο ανταγωνισμος, μπας και πληρωσουμε 1 Gbps σε λογικη τιμη και χωρις κουπονια.

----------


## andresalonika

> Λέτε θα είναι περισσότερες αναβαθμίσεις από 24 -> 50 ή από 50 -> 100;
> 
> edit: εγώ πιστεύω από 50 -> 100


Me too... 

Αν η Vodafone έδινε 200άρες από τις καμπίνες της, θα επωφελούνταν περισσότεροι χρήστες.

Οπότε οι χρήστες που θα επωφεληθούν στην πράξη μου φαίνεται θα είναι λίγοι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Me too... 
> 
> Αν η Vodafone έδινε 200άρες από τις καμπίνες της, θα επωφελούνταν περισσότεροι χρήστες.
> 
> Οπότε οι χρήστες που θα επωφεληθούν στην πράξη μου φαίνεται θα είναι λίγοι.


Με τις καμπίνες VDSL του ΟΤΕ να είναι πολλαπλάσιες από ότι Vodafone και Wind μαζί, θα έκανε διαφορά αν έδινε 200αρες η Vodafone από τις δικές της?  :Razz:

----------


## netlag

> Όσους αναβαθμίσουν από 24αρι σε 50άρι, θα τους αναβαθμίσουν το router (Speedport Plus) ή θα μείνουν με το Speedport Entry 2i? Το Entry 2i υποστηρίζει 50 VDSL?


Το Entry 2i υποστηρίζει και 100mbps. Profile17a

----------


## globalnoise

> Αυτό ακριβώς. Όταν όλες οι εταιρείες δώσουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα, τότε θα πάρουν και όσοι είναι μεν ΟΤΕ σταθερό αλλά είναι περιοχή που έχουν στήσει οπτική οι άλλες εταιρείες.
> Υπομονή.


Δεν λένε πουθενά οτι θα ισχύσει *μόνο* σε περιοχές που έχει FTTC καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ.

Ακόμα και της Vodafone ή Wind να είναι, από τα λεγόμενα θα γίνει κανονικά η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## andresalonika

> Με τις καμπίνες VDSL του ΟΤΕ να είναι πολλαπλάσιες από ότι Vodafone και Wind μαζί, θα έκανε διαφορά αν έδινε 200αρες η Vodafone από τις δικές της?


Έστω κάτι θα ήταν κι αυτό...

Θα μου πεις εδώ ο κάθε πάροχος έχει βάλει καμπίνες με τις δικιές του προδιαγραφές, ενώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια κοινή οδηγία για να έχουν όλες οι καμπίνες τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές π.χ. 35b κάρτες παντού. 

Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα...

----------


## ThReSh

> Έστω κάτι θα ήταν κι αυτό...
> 
> Θα μου πεις εδώ ο κάθε πάροχος έχει βάλει καμπίνες με τις δικιές του προδιαγραφές, ενώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια κοινή οδηγία για να έχουν όλες οι καμπίνες τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές π.χ. 35b κάρτες παντού. 
> 
> Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα...


Παίζει στις 10 καμπίνες οι 7-8 να είναι του ΟΤΕ και οι 2-3 Vodafone και Wind μαζί, για τέτοια αναλογία μιλάμε.  :Razz:

----------


## netlag

Ο ΟΤΕ θα κάνει κάτι για όσους από εμάς είμαστε στη καλύτερη μέχρι 24 λόγω του δικτύου του; Θα μπουν ποτέ καμπίνες;

----------


## dslsub

> Το Entry 2i υποστηρίζει και 100mbps. Profile17a


Είναι αρκετά πιο αδύναμο από το πλας. Στην 50αρα που το είχα μερικούς μήνες μέχρι που χάλασε, έκανε αποσυνδέσεις κάθε εβδομάδα. Το πλας είναι βράχος μπροστά του.

----------


## pankostas

Εγώ προβλέπω με αυτή την κίνηση πολύ σύντομα διάθεση 300/30. 
Γι αυτό όπως αναφέρουν αρκετοί εδώ μέσα θα πέσουν οι τιμές σε όλες τις ταχύτητες ακόμα και στις 100αρες.

----------


## Lord_British

Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι τι θα γίνει με όσους έχουν ήδη 100αρα από καμπίνα.

- Θα πάνε στα 200 μένοντας στο 17a που σημαίνει ότι μιλάμε για ψευτο-αναβάθμιση;
- Θα πάνε στα 200 περνώντας τους σε προφίλ 35b δίνοντας πραγματικό upgrade;

Στα 100 επίσης έδιναν το 2i που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει το 35b οπότε και αυτό είναι θέμα...

----------


## pankostas

> Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι τι θα γίνει με όσους έχουν ήδη 100αρα από καμπίνα.
> 
> - Θα πάνε στα 200 μένοντας στο 17a που σημαίνει ότι μιλάμε για ψευτο-αναβάθμιση;
> - Θα πάνε στα 200 περνώντας τους σε προφίλ 35b δίνοντας πραγματικό upgrade;
> 
> Στα 100 επίσης έδιναν το 2i που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει το 35b οπότε και αυτό είναι θέμα...


Εννοείται θα πάνε 35b. Δεν υπάρχει 200αρα σε 17a! Θα υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα και ασυμβατότητα. Αν γινόταν αυτό θα είχαν τρελαθεί στα τηλέφωνα με τα προβλήματα που θα παρουσιάζονταν

----------


## fiberSpeed3000

> Το Entry 2i υποστηρίζει και 100mbps. Profile17a


κρίμα, ήλπιζα μπας και το αναβαθμίζανε και αυτό δωρεάν να μας δίνανε το plus για το gigabit ethernet και 5ghz (το ξερω αχρηστα ειναι για 24αρι ιντερνετ αλλα θα το ηθελα για γρηγοροτερο οικιακο δικτυο).

----------


## netlag

> κρίμα, ήλπιζα μπας και το αναβαθμίζανε και αυτό δωρεάν να μας δίνανε το plus για το gigabit ethernet και 5ghz (το ξερω αχρηστα ειναι για 24αρι ιντερνετ αλλα θα το ηθελα για γρηγοροτερο οικιακο δικτυο).


πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13788 και πες αυτό ακριβώς ότι θες gigabit ethernet και 5ghz και θα στο αλλάξουν. Βάλε και σάλτσα ότι όλες οι συσκευές σου χάνουν τη σύνδεση με το wifi. Σιγουρα θα σου στείλουν το plus. Και αν δεν το κάνει ο πρώτος εκπρόσωπος, ξαναπάρε να πετύχεις άλλον. Και θα στο κάνει!

----------


## Panos7escape

Εγώ που αναβάθμισα από fiber 50 σε fiber 100 μου έδωσαν το plus πάντως . Χωρίς παρακάλια , από μόνοι τους!

----------


## dslsub

Στα 100 χωλαίνει το 2ι και ας έχει 17α προφίλ. Οπωσδήποτε πλας.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ προβλέπω με αυτή την κίνηση πολύ σύντομα διάθεση 300/30. 
> Γι αυτό όπως αναφέρουν αρκετοί εδώ μέσα θα πέσουν οι τιμές σε όλες τις ταχύτητες ακόμα και στις 100αρες.


250 το πολύ, όπως δίνει κι η DT στη Γερμανία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι τι θα γίνει με όσους έχουν ήδη 100αρα από καμπίνα.
> 
> - Θα πάνε στα 200 μένοντας στο 17a που σημαίνει ότι μιλάμε για ψευτο-αναβάθμιση;
> - Θα πάνε στα 200 περνώντας τους σε προφίλ 35b δίνοντας πραγματικό upgrade;
> 
> Στα 100 επίσης έδιναν το 2i που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει το 35b οπότε και αυτό είναι θέμα...


Γιατί πότε πέρασαν κάποιον σε 200αρι με 17a profile? Έχεις δει κάτι στο forum? Προφανώς θα πάνε σε 35b όλοι όσοι είναι να αναβαθμιστούν σε 200αρα και θα τους δωθεί αντίστοιχο modem.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στα 100 χωλαίνει το 2ι και ας έχει 17α προφίλ. Οπωσδήποτε πλας.


Για WiFi εννοείς, αλλιώς ενσύρματα δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## dslsub

> Για WiFi εννοείς, αλλιώς ενσύρματα δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα.


Όχι για το lan ή το wlan, δεν εννοώ αυτά.

Εννοώ το wan μέσω dsl και τις αποσυνδέσεις του 2ι. Για μέχρι 24Mbps είναι στιβαρό, μετά χωλαίνει.

----------


## fiberSpeed3000

> πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13788 και πες αυτό ακριβώς ότι θες gigabit ethernet και 5ghz και θα στο αλλάξουν. Βάλε και σάλτσα ότι όλες οι συσκευές σου χάνουν τη σύνδεση με το wifi. Σιγουρα θα σου στείλουν το plus. Και αν δεν το κάνει ο πρώτος εκπρόσωπος, ξαναπάρε να πετύχεις άλλον. Και θα στο κάνει!


Δωρεάν το βάζουν; Πωωω τέλεια, θα το δοκιμάσω, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## aiolos.01

Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν όσοι είναι σε περιοχές που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο FTTH (οχι μόνο δεν θα αναβαθμίσουν τους συνδρομητές που ήδη έχουν FTTH). Όπου υπάρχει δηλαδή θα πρέπει να πάμε σε SFBB; Ισχύει ακόμα αυτό;
Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ λέει οτι έχω διαθεσιμότητα fiber ενώ το SFBB δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα. Υποθέτω οτι η πιο αξιόπιστη πληροφορία είναι αυτή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ariusbb

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν όσοι είναι σε περιοχές που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο FTTH (οχι μόνο δεν θα αναβαθμίσουν τους συνδρομητές που ήδη έχουν FTTH). Όπου υπάρχει δηλαδή θα πρέπει να πάμε σε SFBB; Ισχύει ακόμα αυτό;
> Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ λέει οτι έχω διαθεσιμότητα fiber ενώ το SFBB δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα. Υποθέτω οτι η πιο αξιόπιστη πληροφορία είναι αυτή του ΟΤΕ.


Μην ξεχνάς ο ΟΤΕ τα βαφτίσει και τα VDSL Fiber. Το θέμα είναι να είναι FTTH. Εαν δεν έχεις στο SFBB τότε δεν θα πάρεις την έκπτωση με το κουπόνι.
Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο να μάθεις...

----------


## KostakisK

Παιδιά για να τελειώσει εδώ η παράνοια όσοι έχουν δυνατότητα στη γραμμή τους καλωδιακά να σηκώσουν τα 100mbps η Cosmote θα τους αναβαθμίσει τη γραμμή αυτό περιλαμβάνει μόνο όσους έχουν VDSL από καμπίνα και απλό ADSL ΑΛΛΑ με καμπίνα κοντα τους Γιατί από αστικό κέντρο θα πάρουνε οπτική Ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι Άρα θα έχουν άλλου είδους μεταχείριση αργότερα. Αυτοί που έχουν 50 θα πάνε στα 100 αυτοί που έχουν 100 θα πάνε στα 200 και αυτοί που έχουν 200 δεν ξέρουμε αν θα συνεχίσουν να πληρώνουν τα ίδια ή αν θα πληρώσουν ακριβά τη νύφη όπως ανέφερε ένας συμφορουμίτες εδώ
Ξαναλέω ότι αυτός που έχει fiber to the home να ξεχάσει την αναβάθμιση μην κάνετε όνειρα, όσοι έχουν VDSL και τα Χάλκινα καλώδια τους μπορούν να σηκώσουν τα 100 Mbps η 50 Mbps ανάλογα και να πάνε από ADSL σε VDSL και από VDSL 50 σε 100 και 200 θα πάρουν την αναβάθμιση αυτό ισχύει Τελεία και παύλα. Όσοι έχουν ADSL και από τα έως 24 δεν μπορούν να πάνε στα 50 απλά δεν θα πάνε θα μείνουν εκεί που είναι όσοι Επίσης στις υπόλοιπες ταχύτητες οσοι έχουν προβλήματα με τα καλώδια τους και δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν δεν θα πάρουν καμία έκπτωση και θα μείνουν εκεί που είναι κανένας δεν θα πάρει έκπτωση σε περίπτωση που δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί θα μείνετε εκεί που είστε οσοι έχετε πρόβλημα η οσοι δεν έχετε καμπίνα και δεν είστε κοντά σε αστικό κέντρο. τα πράγματα είναι απλά

----------


## jap

Τόσο απλά και τα κάνεις και ακούγονται τόσο περίπλοκα  :Smile: 

Όσοι δεν αναβαθμιστούν θα εύχονται απλά στη λήξη του συμβολαίου τους να έχουν πέσει οι τιμές... των άλλων παρόχων. Τα περί Ραν Ταν Πλαν δεν τα συμμερίζομαι, τόσο καιρό είναι γνωστές οι προθέσεις του ΟΤΕ, ήδη εδώ και κάποιους μήνες πουλούν σε σχεδόν μόνιμη προσφορά 100άρες συνδέσεις στα 26 ευρώ όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη (100άρα στην τιμή της 50άρας του εναλλακτικού, όχι του ΟΤΕ), θέλετε να το πουν και διπλασιασμό δηλαδή;

----------


## ariusbb

@kostaskep

Έχω 50Mbit VDSL 17a με attainable 105Mbit (προφανώς σε 17a) - δεν είμαι σε καμπίνα 35b.
Η Cosmote μου λέει δεν διαθέτουν εμπορικά τα 100Mbit - τους έχω χιλιοπαρακαλέσει αλλά δεν το κάνουν.
Εγώ θα αναβαθμιστώ; Τεχνικά είναι εφικτό - εμπορικά μέχρι σήμερα δεν είναι.

----------


## GPxr

Περιμένουμε πως και πως από την ημέρα που ανακοινώθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ και μετά από την ημέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η VDSL καμπίνα. 

Αν κάποιος πάρει την αναβάθμιση, ας ενημερώσει βάση περιοχής μπας και καταλάβουμε το pattern που προχωράνε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Παιδιά για να τελειώσει εδώ η παράνοια όσοι έχουν δυνατότητα στη γραμμή τους καλωδιακά να σηκώσουν τα 100mbps η Cosmote θα τους αναβαθμίσει τη γραμμή αυτό περιλαμβάνει μόνο όσους έχουν VDSL από καμπίνα και απλό ADSL ΑΛΛΑ με καμπίνα κοντα τους Γιατί από αστικό κέντρο θα πάρουνε οπτική Ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι Άρα θα έχουν άλλου είδους μεταχείριση αργότερα. Αυτοί που έχουν 50 θα πάνε στα 100 αυτοί που έχουν 100 θα πάνε στα 200 και αυτοί που έχουν 200 δεν ξέρουμε αν θα συνεχίσουν να πληρώνουν τα ίδια ή αν θα πληρώσουν ακριβά τη νύφη όπως ανέφερε ένας συμφορουμίτες εδώ
> *Ξαναλέω ότι αυτός που έχει fiber to the home να ξεχάσει την αναβάθμιση μην κάνετε όνειρα,* όσοι έχουν VDSL και τα Χάλκινα καλώδια τους μπορούν να σηκώσουν τα 100 Mbps η 50 Mbps ανάλογα και να πάνε από ADSL σε VDSL και από VDSL 50 σε 100 και 200 θα πάρουν την αναβάθμιση αυτό ισχύει Τελεία και παύλα. Όσοι έχουν ADSL και από τα έως 24 δεν μπορούν να πάνε στα 50 απλά δεν θα πάνε θα μείνουν εκεί που είναι όσοι Επίσης στις υπόλοιπες ταχύτητες οσοι έχουν προβλήματα με τα καλώδια τους και δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν δεν θα πάρουν καμία έκπτωση και θα μείνουν εκεί που είναι κανένας δεν θα πάρει έκπτωση σε περίπτωση που δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί θα μείνετε εκεί που είστε οσοι έχετε πρόβλημα η οσοι δεν έχετε καμπίνα και δεν είστε κοντά σε αστικό κέντρο. τα πράγματα είναι απλά


Πολύ σίγουρο και απόλυτο σε βλέπω.

Αν μειώσει την τιμή στο ftth, αναβάθμιση το βλέπω.
Γιατί με τα λεφτά που δίνω τώρα θα αγοράσω μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

Προς το παρόν ο ΟΤΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΕ την τιμή της 100άρας ftth
Από 35,90 σε 41,90 και έχει διαφορετική τιμή στις 2 100άρες (χαλκό, ftth)

----------


## ThReSh

> Όχι για το lan ή το wlan, δεν εννοώ αυτά.
> 
> Εννοώ το wan μέσω dsl και τις αποσυνδέσεις του 2ι. Για μέχρι 24Mbps είναι στιβαρό, μετά χωλαίνει.


Αυτό είναι ανάλογα τα χάλια της γραμμής.

----------


## skoupas

Εγώ κάλεσα στο 13888 να δω μήπως αναβαθμίζεται η γραμμή από 100 σε 200 μετά από αίτημα αλλά μου είπαν πως θα λάβω sms. Δεν γνωρίζουν πότε.

----------


## Iris07

> Υπαρχει καποιο site της cosmote που να φαινεται χρονοδιαγραμμα για διαθεσιμοτητα ftth; Ειμαι παλαιο φαληρο και με καλυπτει 200αρα απο fttc. Στο υπολοιπο παλαιο φαληρο περαν της γειτονιας μου υποστηριζεται η οπτικη στο σπιτι; Πως θα μαθω ποτε θα καλυφθει το ΤΚ μου;


Βλέπεις στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

- - - Updated - - -




> Προς το παρόν ο ΟΤΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΕ την τιμή της 100άρας ftth
> Από 35,90 σε 41,90 και έχει διαφορετική τιμή στις 2 100άρες (χαλκό, ftth)


42 την έχει η Wind..
41 η Vodafone..

(Τιμές χωρίς επιδότηση..)

----------


## aiolos.01

> Μην ξεχνάς ο ΟΤΕ τα βαφτίσει και τα VDSL Fiber.
> Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο να μάθεις...


Ναι το ξέρω, γι αυτό δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη αν έχει FTTH πραγματικά. Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να μην ξέρουν να μου πουν.  :Sad:

----------


## balander

> Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι τι θα γίνει με όσους έχουν ήδη 100αρα από καμπίνα.
> 
> - Θα πάνε στα 200 μένοντας στο 17a που σημαίνει ότι μιλάμε για ψευτο-αναβάθμιση;
> - Θα πάνε στα 200 περνώντας τους σε προφίλ 35b δίνοντας πραγματικό upgrade;
> 
> Στα 100 επίσης έδιναν το 2i που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει το 35b οπότε και αυτό είναι θέμα...


Δεν θα πανε πουθενα. 100αρα θα εχουν. Ρωτησα σε καταστημα και μου ειπαν, οπου υπαρχει τεχνικη δυνατοτητα θα γινει αυτο.

----------


## dslsub

Τι σημαίνει η αναβάθμιση σε πρακτική βάση;

Κατέβασμα παιχνιδιού 40GB με 50αρα και με 100αρα:



Οι 2 ώρες γίνονται μία.
Για κάποιον που το αφήνει να κατεβάσει νύχτα δεν κάνει διαφορά.
Για κάποιον που θέλει να το κατεβάσει εντός της ημέρας κάνει γιατί του δεσμεύει το bandwidth μία ώρα λιγότερο και βλέπει και τα βίντεο του χωρίς ενόχληση.

----------


## ASFE

Λετε η επομενη ειδηση που θα δουμε να αφορα νεες μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες? 300-30 πχ?

----------


## fadasma

> Τι σημαίνει η αναβάθμιση σε πρακτική βάση;
> 
> Κατέβασμα παιχνιδιού 40GB με 50αρα και με 100αρα:
> 
> Οι 2 ώρες γίνονται μία.


Αυτό προϋποθέτει οτι κι ο άλλος (πχ xbox ή playstation network) έχει διαθέσιμο upload για να σου δώσει 100Mbps, πράγμα που δε συμβαίνει πάντοτε, μη σου πω οτι συμβαίνει σπάνια. Μπορεί να έχεις 100Mbps και να κατεβάζεις με 20

----------


## Wonderland

Off Topic





> Με το που "ξεπουληθηκε" η ΔΕΗ επεσε η ιδεα στο τραπεζι, γιατι δεν επεφτε οσο ηταν κρατικη εταιρια; Αναρωτηθηκες ποτε;
> Και με το που επεσε η ιδεα στο τραπεζι.... ΤΣΟΥΠ! Τζαμπα αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας απο την Cosmote.
> Καταλαβαινεις γιατι οι κρατικες εταιριες δεν κανουν (παντα) καλο;
> 
> ΥΓ: Οπως και να 'χει, ευχαριστουμε ΔΕΗ.


Πράγματι, ευχαριστούμε ΔΕΗ. Χίλια ευχαριστώ. Οι λογαριασμοί σου πήραν τρελή αναβάθμιση από τότε που ανέλαβαν οι καλοί ιδιώτες. Όχι τα ψιχουλάκια 50, 100, 200 που συζητάμε εδώ. 300 και πάνω, τουλάχιστον. ΤΣΟΥΠ!

----------


## user2163

> Αυτό προϋποθέτει οτι κι ο άλλος (πχ xbox ή playstation network) έχει διαθέσιμο upload για να σου δώσει 100Mbps, πράγμα που δε συμβαίνει πάντοτε, μη σου πω οτι συμβαίνει σπάνια. Μπορεί να έχεις 100Mbps και να κατεβάζεις με 20


*Δεν ισχύει με τίποτα αυτό.
*
Κάτι παίζει σε εσένα, τα distributions περιεχομένου τόσο στο xbox όσο και στο playstation γίνονται από CDNs (Akamai συγκεκριμένα, αλλά έχω πετύχει και edgecast μέσω verizon στο xbox).
Αυτά τα δίκτυα έχουν τεράστιο capacity και είναι κυριολεκτικά παντού (Μιλάμε για 10TB/s + σε κάθε point of presence)

Το να παίζει κάποιο traffic management από τον πάροχο σου ή κάτι τέτοιο οκ, αλλά ότι δεν έχουν διαθέσιμο upload τα CDN απλά ΟΧΙ.

----------


## polakis

> Βλέπεις στο
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 42 την έχει η Wind..
> 41 η Vodafone..
> ...


Φιλε το ξερω το site απο εκει παρακολουθω. Εγω ρωταω αν υπαρχει απο καπου ενημερωση για το ποτε θα καλυφθουν με ινα στο σπιτι και αλλα ΤΚ σε αυτο το site.

----------


## Iris07

Δυστυχώς δεν βγαίνουν πουθενά ανακοινώσεις, για το FTTH.

Μόνο εάν βγάλει κανένα δελτίο τύπου η Cosmote..

----------


## dslsub

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Πράγματι, ευχαριστούμε ΔΕΗ. Χίλια ευχαριστώ. Οι λογαριασμοί σου πήραν τρελή αναβάθμιση από τότε που ανέλαβαν οι καλοί ιδιώτες. Όχι τα ψιχουλάκια 50, 100, 200 που συζητάμε εδώ. 300 και πάνω, τουλάχιστον. ΤΣΟΥΠ!




Off Topic


		Α γεια σου, και εγώ σε κάτι τέτοιο σχόλιο ήθελα να επεκταθώ αλλά λέω άσε θα βγούμε πολύ εκτός θέματος.
Προφανώς ο συνφορουμίτης το βλέπει μόνο σαν ευκαιρία αναβάθμισης ταχυτήτων λόγω του ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## vsk

Η εκτίμηση της δυνατότητας αναβάθμισης της γραμμής θα γίνει άραγε με βάση τα τρέχοντα στατιστικά της κάθε γραμμής, την καλωδιακή απόσταση από την καμπίνα ή αν είναι αυτή τη στιγμή διαθέσιμη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα; Αν ισχύει κάτι από τα δύο πρώτα, πόσο attainable rate ή ποια ελάχιστη καλωδιακή απόσταση θα πρέπει να έχει η γραμμή για να πάρει αναβάθμιση; Ερωτήματα για τα οποία φαντάζομαι δεν έχουμε προς το παρόν απαντήσεις.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Δηλαδη οσοι ειναι ηδη σε 200αρες θα πληρωνουν τα διπλασια απο οσους ηταν σε 100αρες και τους διπλασιασε ο ΟΤΕ δωρεαν τις ταχυτητες;

Επισης ποια η λογικη να αναβαθμιζεις μονο οσους δεν εχουν οπτικη ινα μεχρι το σπιτι;Δηλαδη θα φτασουμε να παρακαλαμε να ειμαστε πισω στις υποδομες για να εχουμε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες πιο φθηνα;

Μονο στο Ελλαδισταν αυτα τα κολπα.....

----------


## ZaNteR

Λογικα μολις γινουν ολα θα πεσουν και οι τιμες τουλαχιστον μια σκαλα παραπακατω, πχ 200αρα με 36 ευρο κτλπ.

----------


## SPIROS1979

Καλησπερα σε ολους , δηλαδη αυτη η γραμμη 

COSMOTE Double Play 50 XL
Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 420' προς κινητά Ελλάδας και προς διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά) 29 χωρών
50 Mbps Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση

Θα παει εως 100 mbs , αυτη ειναι η γραμμη στο πατρικο μου του πατερα μου .

----------


## Hetfield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Α γεια σου, και εγώ σε κάτι τέτοιο σχόλιο ήθελα να επεκταθώ αλλά λέω άσε θα βγούμε πολύ εκτός θέματος.
> Προφανώς ο συνφορουμίτης το βλέπει μόνο σαν ευκαιρία αναβάθμισης ταχυτήτων λόγω του ανταγωνισμού.




Off Topic


		Κοιτα να δεις, εχω οπτικη ινα κοντα στα 6 χρονια και εχω δει ταχυτητες Gbps. Πραγμα που εσυ (αν ολα πανε καλα) θα το δεις σε 5 χρονια. 
Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω αναγκη να σου αποδειξω κατι, ουτε υπο ποιες συνθηκες θα μπορουσαμε μεσω του ανταγωνισμου να ειχαμε τετοιες ταχυτητες νωριτερα.
Ειμαστε σε μια περιοδο πανδημιας που οι εταιριες ανα τον κοσμο ψαχνουν προσωπικο με καλες αμοιβες εξ αποστασεως. 
Η Cosmote δεν κανει τυχαια αυτες τις κινησεις και αυτο ακριβως σχολιασα. Οταν εσυ καταλαβεις μετα απο 5 χρονια τη χρησιμοτητα με το καλο, και το πως αυτο θα μπορουσαμε να το ειχαμε νωριτερα εγω μπορει και να ειμαι σε θεση να πληρωνω λογαριασμους ΔΕΗ για δευτερο σπιτι (αφου πρωτα θα το εχω αγορασει φυσικα). 
Τους χαιρετισμους μου  :Wink: 

ΥΓ: Ενα δευτερο δικτυο προσβασης που θα ανταγωνιζεται αυτο του ΟΤΕ δεν θα βλαψει. Μονο οι κηφυνες (που εσυ ανεφερες) θα εναντιωνονταν σε ενα τετοιο ενδεχομενο.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Α γεια σου, και εγώ σε κάτι τέτοιο σχόλιο ήθελα να επεκταθώ αλλά λέω άσε θα βγούμε πολύ εκτός θέματος.
> Προφανώς ο συνφορουμίτης το βλέπει μόνο σαν ευκαιρία αναβάθμισης ταχυτήτων λόγω του ανταγωνισμού.




Off Topic



Παιδιά όταν η ΔΕΗ ήταν δημόσια τα ελλείμματα τα πλήρωνες είχες ρολόι δεν είχες ρολόι.  Και ήταν πολλά

----------


## ZaNteR

> Καλησπερα σε ολους , δηλαδη αυτη η γραμμη 
> 
> COSMOTE Double Play 50 XL
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 420' προς κινητά Ελλάδας και προς διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά) 29 χωρών
> 50 Mbps Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση
> 
> Θα παει εως 100 mbs , αυτη ειναι η γραμμη στο πατρικο μου του πατερα μου .


Αμα ειναι εφικτο ναι.

----------


## Zus

Κοιτούσα για νέο σπίτι και χάζευα τις διαθεσμότητες ταχυτήτων. Κάτω Χαλάνδρι έως 50Mbps?  :ROFL:

----------


## KostakisK

Είναι τεχνικά εφικτό. Μπορεί να αλλάξουν την κάρτα δικτύου. Εφόσον πιάνεις 105 σίγουρα μπορούν εκτός αν έχεις εσύ χάλια γραμμή στο σπίτι.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> @kostaskep
> 
> Έχω 50Mbit VDSL 17a με attainable 105Mbit (προφανώς σε 17a) - δεν είμαι σε καμπίνα 35b.
> Η Cosmote μου λέει δεν διαθέτουν εμπορικά τα 100Mbit - τους έχω χιλιοπαρακαλέσει αλλά δεν το κάνουν.
> Εγώ θα αναβαθμιστώ; Τεχνικά είναι εφικτό - εμπορικά μέχρι σήμερα δεν είναι.


Είναι τεχνικά εφικτό. Μπορεί να αλλάξουν την κάρτα δικτύου. Εφόσον πιάνεις 105 σίγουρα μπορούν εκτός αν έχεις εσύ χάλια γραμμή στο σπίτι

- - - Updated - - -




> Πολύ σίγουρο και απόλυτο σε βλέπω.
> 
> Αν μειώσει την τιμή στο ftth, αναβάθμιση το βλέπω.
> Γιατί με τα λεφτά που δίνω τώρα θα αγοράσω μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.
> 
> Προς το παρόν ο ΟΤΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΕ την τιμή της 100άρας ftth
> Από 35,90 σε 41,90 και έχει διαφορετική τιμή στις 2 100άρες (χαλκό, ftth)


Βρε άνθρωπε δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η μείωση τιμής και η προσφορά που σου κάνουν. Αλλά Η ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΆ. Το είπα και το ξαναείπα δεν κάνουν προσφορά κάνουν απευθείας αναβάθμιση σε adsl και vdsl. Στο ftth, ειστε άλλη κατηγορία με άλλες προσφορές

- - - Updated - - -

Μόνο αν πας θα μάθεις good luck :ROFL:

----------


## terism69

Κάποιοι θα είναι κερδισμένοι και κάποιοι αδικημένοι, αυτος πχ που είναι στα 100 με vdsl και έχει την τύχη να έχει πολύ κοντά του, καμπίνα που αν ήθελε  θα μπορούσε να έχει ανετά τα 200,, θα τα πάρει δωρεάν τώρα πληρώνοντας  το πάγιο τον 100, ενώ αυτός που είναι στα 100 με  ftth ,αν θέλει 200 θα πρέπει να πληρώσει παραπάνω, αυτοί άραγε που θα αναβαθμιστούν όταν λήξουν τα συμβόλαια τους ,τι θα γίνει αν πχ κάποιος που τώρα είναι στα 100 και πάει στα 200 όταν πάει θα κάνει ανανέωση συμβολαίου, θα τον αφήσουν στα 200 με το πάγιο που πληρωνε για τα 100 η θα του πουν αν θέλεις να μείνεις, στα 200 θα πληρώνεις και το ανάλογο παγιο

----------


## No-Name

Εγω να ρωτησω γιατι έχουμε μεινει στα ψωρο200 ως μαξ ταχυτητα ενω μπορουν κ παραπανω;

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω να ρωτησω γιατι έχουμε μεινει στα ψωρο200 ως μαξ ταχυτητα ενω μπορουν κ παραπανω;


με vdsl;  δύσκολα ρε συ

----------


## KostakisK

> Εγω να ρωτησω γιατι έχουμε μεινει στα ψωρο200 ως μαξ ταχυτητα ενω μπορουν κ παραπανω;


Μπορούν 300 θεωρητικά αλλά θα πρέπει να έχεις την καμπίνα στην πόρτα σου. Άρα.....

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιοι θα είναι κερδισμένοι και κάποιοι αδικημένοι, αυτος πχ που είναι στα 100 με vdsl και έχει την τύχη να έχει πολύ κοντά του, καμπίνα που αν ήθελε  θα μπορούσε να έχει ανετά τα 200,, θα τα πάρει δωρεάν τώρα πληρώνοντας  το πάγιο τον 100, ενώ αυτός που είναι στα 100 με  ftth ,αν θέλει 200 θα πρέπει να πληρώσει παραπάνω, αυτοί άραγε που θα αναβαθμιστούν όταν λήξουν τα συμβόλαια τους ,τι θα γίνει αν πχ κάποιος που τώρα είναι στα 100 και πάει στα 200 όταν πάει θα κάνει ανανέωση συμβολαίου, θα τον αφήσουν στα 200 με το πάγιο που πληρωνε για τα 100 η θα του πουν αν θέλεις να μείνεις, στα 200 θα πληρώνεις και το ανάλογο παγιο


Είναι απρόβλεπτοι στον ΟΤΕ άλλοτε έχεις μικρό πακέτο με 30 ευρώ vdsl και σου κάνουν προσφορά ανανέωσης στα 40 ευρώ και άλλοτε στα 29.90 εδώ απάντηση δεν έχω

----------


## ThReSh

> με vdsl;  δύσκολα ρε συ


Ας δώσουν όπως η DT στη Γερμανία, 250/50 , 100/40, 50/10.  :Razz:

----------


## dslsub

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοιτα να δεις, εχω οπτικη ινα κοντα στα 6 χρονια και εχω δει ταχυτητες Gbps. Πραγμα που εσυ (αν ολα πανε καλα) θα το δεις σε 5 χρονια. 
> Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω αναγκη να σου αποδειξω κατι, ουτε υπο ποιες συνθηκες θα μπορουσαμε μεσω του ανταγωνισμου να ειχαμε τετοιες ταχυτητες νωριτερα.
> Ειμαστε σε μια περιοδο πανδημιας που οι εταιριες ανα τον κοσμο ψαχνουν προσωπικο με καλες αμοιβες εξ αποστασεως. 
> Η Cosmote δεν κανει τυχαια αυτες τις κινησεις και αυτο ακριβως σχολιασα. Οταν εσυ καταλαβεις μετα απο 5 χρονια τη χρησιμοτητα με το καλο, και το πως αυτο θα μπορουσαμε να το ειχαμε νωριτερα εγω μπορει και να ειμαι σε θεση να πληρωνω λογαριασμους ΔΕΗ για δευτερο σπιτι (αφου πρωτα θα το εχω αγορασει φυσικα). 
> Τους χαιρετισμους μου 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ενα δευτερο δικτυο προσβασης που θα ανταγωνιζεται αυτο του ΟΤΕ δεν θα βλαψει. Μονο οι κηφυνες (που εσυ ανεφερες) θα εναντιωνονταν σε ενα τετοιο ενδεχομενο.




Off Topic


		Στις απόκριες μην ξεχάσεις να τοποθετήσεις τον κύβο του κρόνου για περικεφαλαία  :Wink:

----------


## ariusbb

> Αμα ειναι εφικτο ναι.


Θα έλεγα εξαρτάται:

"Εντελώς δωρεάν, σε περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και την επιχείρηση, και όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό"

Εαν στην περιοχή του έχει οπτική ίνα καταλαβαίνω ότι ΔΕΝ θα αναβαθμιστεί.

Οπώς και το δικό μου ΔΕΝ περιμένω να αναβαθμιστεί και να μου βάλουν κάρτα 35b καθώς είναι στα πλάνα να μπεί FTTH...

Μην ξεχνάτε είπανε μέσα στο 22 - άρα εαν υπάρχει  πλάνο για FTTH μέσα στο 22 - ίσως να μην τα αναβαθμίσουν

----------


## aiolos.01

> Δηλαδη οσοι ειναι ηδη σε 200αρες θα πληρωνουν τα διπλασια απο οσους ηταν σε 100αρες και τους διπλασιασε ο ΟΤΕ δωρεαν τις ταχυτητες;


Αυτό λέω απο τότε που ανακοινώθηκε αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει σίγουρα. Το πιθανότερο είναι αυτό πάντως. Ας ελπίσουμε ο διπλασιασμός να ρίξει τις τιμές αλλά όσοι έχουν συμβόλαιο θα το πληρώσουν όπως είναι.




> Επισης ποια η λογικη να αναβαθμιζεις μονο οσους δεν εχουν οπτικη ινα μεχρι το σπιτι;Δηλαδη θα φτασουμε να παρακαλαμε να ειμαστε πισω στις υποδομες για να εχουμε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες πιο φθηνα;
> 
> Μονο στο Ελλαδισταν αυτα τα κολπα.....


Υποθέτω για να σε αναγκάσουν να πας σε FTTH. Και εγώ ηλίθιο το βρίσκω αλλά δυστυχώς φαίνεται οτι την πατήσαμε.

----------


## vangel

Πάντως, εάν δεν επεκταθεί στα ftth είναι όντως άνιση μεταχείριση, ιδίως σε όσους δεν έχουμε πλέον την έκπτωση από το κουπόνι. Δηλαδή, εμείς που πήραμε πρωτοβουλία και στην ουσία βοηθήσαμε τον ΟΤΕ με την επιδότηση μας (στην πολυκατοικία μου έχουμε ήδη 7 στις 14 συνδέσεις) όχι μόνο δεν κερδίζουμε κάτι, αλλά ερχόμαστε σε δεύτερη μοίρα με άλλους που έχουν την ίδια ταχύτητα. και υποτίθεται οι τιμές πρέπει να είναι ενιαίες αναξαρτήτως δικτύου πρόσβασης.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Kοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.

Εχω 50 vdsl, την κάνουν 100, πιάνω 70.
Είμαι εφικτός ή δεν είμαι ?  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Κοιτούσα για νέο σπίτι και χάζευα τις διαθεσμότητες ταχυτήτων. Κάτω Χαλάνδρι έως 50Mbps?


Ψάξε Χολαργό!

Έχω φίλο εκεί.. και VDSL & FTTH από Cosmote!
Βάζεις ότι θες!  :Cool:

----------


## sakels

Αν εχεις vdsl 100 σε πολυκατοικια με ftth , τελικα σε αναβαθμιζουν σε vdsl 200 η οχι?

----------


## Iris07

> Μπορούν 300 θεωρητικά αλλά θα πρέπει να έχεις την καμπίνα στην πόρτα σου. Άρα.....


Η καμπίνα Wind στα ~ 100 μέτρα..
Η γραμμή με κάμποσες μούφες..

Κλείδωμα στην καμπίνα στα 310 Mbps (από 340 Max) με καλό Fritz!  :Cool: 

Και 280 να είχα καλά θα ήταν!  :Razz:

----------


## KostakisK

> Η καμπίνα Wind στα ~ 100 μέτρα..
> Η γραμμή με κάμποσες μούφες..
> 
> Κλείδωμα στην καμπίνα στα 310 Mbps (από 340 Max) με καλό Fritz! 
> 
> Και 280 να είχα καλά θα ήταν!


maybe then!!!

----------


## trod

> Αν εχεις vdsl 100 σε πολυκατοικια με ftth , τελικα σε αναβαθμιζουν σε vdsl 200 η οχι?


Ξεκαθαρα οχι.




> σε περιοχές που *δεν* έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι

----------


## Iris07

> maybe then!!!


Πιθανόν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο και ο εξοπλισμός που βάζει τώρα η Wind στις τελευταίες καμπίνες της..
είναι τελευταίες εκδόσεις, και φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν πολύ καλά με τα Fritz σε 35b!

Έβαλα νέο firmware και ανέβασε +20 Mbps στην καμπίνα!

----------


## wifi

Να ψηφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα ε ...

----------


## KostakisK

χαχααχααχαχχαχ

----------


## pankostas

Αν και εγώ έχω 200 και ούτε πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστώ ούτε να χαμηλώσουν την τιμή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, καλά κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αρκεί να μην μας μπουκώσουν οι γραμμές με τόσες αναβαθμίσεις.
Όντως ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα, όπως και παντού είναι της θεωρίας "να ψοφήσει η κατσικα". 
Επίσης όπως δεν αναβαθμίζεται αυτός που έχει 200 από καμπίνα, επίσης δεν αναβαθμιζεται και αυτός που έχει σύνδεση ή δυνατότητα για FTTH. Το γράφω γιατί κάποιος ανέφερε ότι καλύτερα να ήταν σε καμπίνα! Life is a bitch! Τι να κάνουμε!
Όσο για κάποιους που λένε τι θα γίνει όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο με τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση,  ΛΟΓΙΚΟ είναι να πάνε σε τιμή καταλόγου!!!! Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβετε? Αν θέλουν μένουν με 100 ή 200 με το ανάλογο πάγιο που θα υπάρχει εκείνη τη στιγμή. ΔΕΝ είναι λογικό να έχουν μια ζωή 100 ή 200αρα με τιμή 50 και 100αρας αντίστοιχα! 
Έλεος!

----------


## Bigsam

Κάντε λίγο εικόνα τα βανάκια της Cosmote να κόβουν βόλτες τις γειτονιές και να γεφυρώνουν για όσους έχουν adsl 24αρι από την παλαιά καμπίνα στην καινούργια. Και καλά η καμπίνα (xDSL) να είναι cosmote, αν είναι Wind ή Vodafone? Θέλει πολύ καλό σχεδιασμό και προγραμματισμό. 
Και ας πούμε ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο που έχεις (που από 24 σε έκαναν 50αρι) αν πας σε άλλο πάροχο και ζητήσεις 24αρι, ο νέος πάροχος θα σε αφήσει στην υφιστάμενη διασύνδεση και απλά θα σου βάλει κόφτη στα 24?

----------


## dslsub

Ο ενθουσιασμός για την αναβάθμιση είναι σε υψηλά επίπεδα σίγουρα :Yahooooo: .
Να προσθέσω τώρα ένα σχόλιο για το ποιος ωφελείται από την αναβάθμιση :headscratch: .

Ωφελείται κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει κάποια εργασία από το σπίτι; Όχι ιδιαίτερα διότι το *upload* θα παραμείνει σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλά επίπεδα.
Αυτός που θέλει να ανεβάσει οπτικό περιεχόμενο ή να κάνει τηλεδιάσκεψη με υψηλή ευκρίνεια πάλι θα είναι στο όριο.
Άρα τα περί βοήθειας στην επιχειρηματικότητα... *χμμμμμμμμ*..... :Thinking: 

Ωφελείται κάποιος που θέλει να κατεβάζει τα τελευταία παιχνίδια σε λιγότερο χρόνο; Αυτός με το αυξημένο *download* σίγουρα :One thumb up: 

Άρα είναι μία κίνηση που περισσότερο ευνοεί την διασκέδαση από το σπίτι παρά την εργασία από το σπίτι.

----------


## fadasma

Κάποιος που χρειάζεται επιπλέον ταχύτητα και δεν έχει ήδη αναβαθμίσει, σημαίνει οτι είτε δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό στην περιοχή του, είτε έχει βάλει fiber 100άρα και δεν έχει λεφτά για παραπάνω. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί δωρεάν. 
Ποιος θα αναβαθμιστεί; Αυτός που έχει μείνει στην 24άρα επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου το ίντερνετ και του το έβαλαν για την τηλεφωνία. Γι'αυτούς έγινε η όλη φάση.

----------


## georgep138

> Επίσης όπως δεν αναβαθμίζεται αυτός που έχει 100 από καμπίνα


Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί δεν αναβαθμίζεται αυτός που έχει 100 από καμπίνα ?

----------


## fadasma

> Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί δεν αναβαθμίζεται αυτός που έχει 100 από καμπίνα ?


Επειδή η καμπίνα δεν υποστηρίζει πάντα τα 200

----------


## Iris07

> Άρα είναι μία κίνηση που περισσότερο ευνοεί την διασκέδαση από το σπίτι παρά την εργασία από το σπίτι.


Οι 200άρες είναι κατά πρώτον γι' αυτούς που έχουν 2-3 παιδιά, και χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή 4-5 άτομα στο σπίτι!!  :Cool: 

Έχω άποψη από ένα φίλο που έχει 3 παιδιά!!  :Razz:

----------


## dslsub

> Οι 200άρες είναι κατά πρώτον γι' αυτούς που έχουν 2-3 παιδιά, και χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή 4-5 άτομα στο σπίτι!! 
> 
> Έχω άποψη από ένα φίλο που έχει 3 παιδιά!!


Πολύ σωστός εδώ, ευνοεί τη διασκέδαση για #ατόμων > 1  :Very Happy: 


*Spoiler:*




			Το σχόλιο πιο πριν το έκανα γιατί κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι μέτρο που ευνοεί την επιχειριματικότητα :Laughing:

----------


## georgep138

> Επειδή η καμπίνα δεν υποστηρίζει πάντα τα 200


Είναι όμως τεχνικά εφικτό,
οι κάρτες με 17a, να αντικατασταθούν με κάρτες 35b.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ξέρουμε ποιο είναι το πλάνο ανά περιοχή (π.χ. της Αθήνας)
Δηλαδή ο μήνας υλοποίησης του παραπάνω ανά περιοχή

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν εχεις vdsl 100 σε πολυκατοικια με ftth , τελικα σε αναβαθμιζουν σε vdsl 200 η οχι?


Νομίζω πως όχι.

----------


## globalnoise

> Ο ενθουσιασμός για την αναβάθμιση είναι σε υψηλά επίπεδα σίγουρα.
> Να προσθέσω τώρα ένα σχόλιο για το ποιος ωφελείται από την αναβάθμιση.
> 
> Ωφελείται κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει κάποια εργασία από το σπίτι; Όχι ιδιαίτερα διότι το *upload* θα παραμείνει σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλά επίπεδα.
> Αυτός που θέλει να ανεβάσει οπτικό περιεχόμενο ή να κάνει τηλεδιάσκεψη με υψηλή ευκρίνεια πάλι θα είναι στο όριο.
> Άρα τα περί βοήθειας στην επιχειρηματικότητα... *χμμμμμμμμ*.....
> 
> Ωφελείται κάποιος που θέλει να κατεβάζει τα τελευταία παιχνίδια σε λιγότερο χρόνο; Αυτός με το αυξημένο *download* σίγουρα
> 
> Άρα είναι μία κίνηση που περισσότερο ευνοεί την διασκέδαση από το σπίτι παρά την εργασία από το σπίτι.


x upload -> *x5* upload -> x2 upload -> x2 upload. 

Αυτοί είναι σε σειρά οι πολλαπλασιασμοί της ταχύτητας upload από 24ρι πακέτο μέχρι 200ρι. Είναι γεγονός οτι και σπίτι να σας χαρίζανε, κάτι θα βρίσκατε να κοροϊδέψετε. Απλά συνηθιζόταν να μην το βλέπεις εδώ μέσα αυτό, το περίμενες συνήθως σε σχολιασμό χρηστών στα ειδησεογραφικά και στο facebook απ'τον κάθε πικραμένο.

Είναι μεγάλο κρίμα που το adslgr πλέον έχει καταντήσει 3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν.

----------


## KostakisK

> Οι 200άρες είναι κατά πρώτον γι' αυτούς που έχουν 2-3 παιδιά, και χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή 4-5 άτομα στο σπίτι!! 
> 
> Έχω άποψη από ένα φίλο που έχει 3 παιδιά!!


Καλημέρα, όχι σε πληροφορώ 5 άτομα με 50αρα είμαστε και 7 συσκευές. Σπάνια θα κολλήσει

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν επειδή υπάρχει και η απορία τι κάνεις αν υποστηρίζει το ακίνητο FTTH και VDSL. Σε περίπτωση που δουν οτι έχεις πρόσβαση σε FTTH δεν θα προχωρήσουν στην αναβάθμιση της καμπίνας VDSL αλλά ούτε και στην γραμμή σου. Θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτείς άμεσα τα οφέλη του FTTH με το www.sfbb.gr

- - - Updated - - -

Και ναι αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες που έχετε μείνει με 10 mbps υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και κυκλοφορούν ακόμα ανάμεσα μας!!!!!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Panos7escape

Εμενα η πολυκατοικια μου εχει αριθμο 5-7. Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας οταν βαζω 5 μου λεει εως 50 και οταν βαζω 7 μου λεει εως 200. Εγω εχω fiber 100. Oποτε δειτε καλυτερα με αριθμο,το εχω τονισει αρκετες φορες.

----------


## KostakisK

> Εμενα η πολυκατοικια μου εχει αριθμο 5-7. Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας οταν βαζω 5 μου λεει εως 50 και οταν βαζω 7 μου λεει εως 200. Εγω εχω fiber 100. Oποτε δειτε καλυτερα με αριθμο,το εχω τονισει αρκετες φορες.


Το με 5-7 με παύλα δεν το δέχεται ε?

----------


## Panos7escape

> Το με 5-7 με παύλα δεν το δέχεται ε?


το δεχεται και βγαζει εως 50. Σημασια εχει ομως ο αριθμος του τηλεφωνου. Στο 13888 αυτοι βλεπουν εως 200 οποτε αυτο με νοιαζει!

----------


## KostakisK

> το δεχεται και βγαζει εως 50. Σημασια εχει ομως ο αριθμος του τηλεφωνου. Στο 13888 αυτοι βλεπουν εως 200 οποτε αυτο με νοιαζει!


Να σου πω και μένα Μακρυγιάννη Πειραιά στην Φρεαττύδα 200 βλέπανε και μην σου πω τι πήρα με 30 ευρω adsl

----------


## Panos7escape

Εγω που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι βλεπει εως 200 και ετσι μεσα σε 10 λεπτα με αναβαθμισε σε 100.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα, όχι σε πληροφορώ 5 άτομα με 50αρα είμαστε και 7 συσκευές. Σπάνια θα κολλήσει


Εγώ είμαι 1 άτομο συνήθως στο σπίτι και χρησιμοποιώ την 100άρα..

Επίσης με την κινητή έχω δει πως είναι να έχεις 200άρα & 300άρα..

Χωρίς να ζητάω τρελά πράγματα για 100-300..
έχω αποφασίσει ότι πλέον το ελάχιστο που θέλω να έχω κάποιες στιγμές μέσα στην ημέρα είναι τα 100 Mbps πλήρη..

Οπότε και μόνος με τα 50 τώρα.. έχω κολλήσει θα πω..  :Razz: 
Που να είχα και 3-4 ακόμη άτομα στο σπίτι!  :Cool: 

Είναι και θέμα χρόνου κάποιες φορές..

Πριν βάλω την VDSL με τα 10 Mbps που είχα.. 
για κάποιες δουλειές το έβαζα και πήγαινα για κανένα υπνάκο ή άλλες εξωτερικές δουλειές..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

** Δεν λέω βέβαια με όλα αυτά ότι δεν θέλω να μου βάλει η Cosmote την 200άρα..  :Laughing:   :Clap:

----------


## dslsub

> Εγώ είμαι 1 άτομο συνήθως στο σπίτι και χρησιμοποιώ την 100άρα..
> 
> Επίσης με την κινητή έχω δει πως είναι να έχεις 200άρα & 300άρα..
> 
> Χωρίς να ζητάω τρελά πράγματα για 200+
> έχω αποφασίσει ότι πλέον το ελάχιστο που θέλω να έχω κάποιες στιγμές μέσα στην ημέρα είναι τα 100 Mbps πλήρη..
> 
> Οπότε και μόνος με τα 50 τώρα έχω κολλήσει.. 
> που να είχα και 3-4 ακόμη άτομα στο σπίτι! 
> ...


Πως καταφέρνεις και χρησιμοποιείς τόσα πολλά δεδομένα; :headscratch: 
Το youtube έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρέχει ακόμα και με φον κουτσά στραβά.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω αρκετές παραπάνω απαιτήσεις σε περιεχόμενο από μερικά βίντεο  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Για να μην στα λέω εγώ.. θα σου τα πει η Cosmote..  :Razz: 

_Πλεονεκτήματα οπτικών ινών
Ζήσε την απόλυτη εμπειρία Internet και ανακάλυψε σήμερα το Internet του αύριο
με ταχύτητες που μελλοντικά θα φτάνουν το 1Gbps._

Δες τα παραδείγματα που έχει από κάτω, και θα καταλάβεις!  :Wink: 

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._the_home.html

----------


## pankostas

> Ο ενθουσιασμός για την αναβάθμιση είναι σε υψηλά επίπεδα σίγουρα.
> Να προσθέσω τώρα ένα σχόλιο για το ποιος ωφελείται από την αναβάθμιση.
> 
> Ωφελείται κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει κάποια εργασία από το σπίτι; Όχι ιδιαίτερα διότι το *upload* θα παραμείνει σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλά επίπεδα.
> Αυτός που θέλει να ανεβάσει οπτικό περιεχόμενο ή να κάνει τηλεδιάσκεψη με υψηλή ευκρίνεια πάλι θα είναι στο όριο.
> Άρα τα περί βοήθειας στην επιχειρηματικότητα... *χμμμμμμμμ*.....
> 
> Ωφελείται κάποιος που θέλει να κατεβάζει τα τελευταία παιχνίδια σε λιγότερο χρόνο; Αυτός με το αυξημένο *download* σίγουρα
> 
> Άρα είναι μία κίνηση που περισσότερο ευνοεί την διασκέδαση από το σπίτι παρά την εργασία από το σπίτι.


Νομίζω είσαι λάθος. Αν εχεις 100 και σε πάνε 200 , έχεις upload από 11+ στα 22+.
Αν έχεις και παιδιά που μπορεί να βλέπουν πχ. youtube και εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις web meeting , μια χαρά η κίνηση της cosmote ευνοεί την διασκέδαση όπως λες αλλά και την εργασία από το σπίτι. Γιατί με το αυξημένο αυτό upload δεν θα υπάρχουν κολλήματα.
Ενώ αν εχεις ψηλή ταχύτητα,  για να κάνεις πχ. web meeting δεν θα πρέπει κανένας να χρησιμοποιεί το ίντερνετ εκείνη τη στιγμή.

----------


## psolord

Συνάδελφος με 24άρα, έλαβε μήνυμα στο κινητό του ότι αναβαθμίστηκε δωρεάν η γραμμή του.

Έκανε speedtest και πράγματι έγινε 50άρα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## atux_null

> Συνάδελφος με 24άρα, έλαβε μήνυμα στο κινητό του ότι αναβαθμίστηκε δωρεάν η γραμμή του.
> 
> Έκανε speedtest και πράγματι έγινε 50άρα!


περιοχή?

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, και καλή αρχή!  :Thumbs up: 

Να ξεκινήσανε άραγε από τις ADSL πρώτα ?
Για να δούμε..

----------


## dslsub

> Συνάδελφος με 24άρα, έλαβε μήνυμα στο κινητό του ότι αναβαθμίστηκε δωρεάν η γραμμή του.
> 
> Έκανε speedtest και πράγματι έγινε 50άρα!


Τα πληκτρολόγια ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν, αναμένουμε.

----------


## Kostinos

> Οι 200άρες είναι κατά πρώτον γι' αυτούς που έχουν 2-3 παιδιά, και χρησιμοποιούν την γραμμή 4-5 άτομα στο σπίτι!! 
> 
> Έχω άποψη από ένα φίλο που έχει 3 παιδιά!!


200Άρα θές άν κατεβάζεις σαν @χαρτ@γος βλέπεις 4k-8k όσο για τα games άν κάνουν live 3 άτομα φτάνεις στο up της 200άρας αλλά θές κι ένα καλό QoS.

----------


## ChriZ

> Συνάδελφος με 24άρα, έλαβε μήνυμα στο κινητό του ότι αναβαθμίστηκε δωρεάν η γραμμή του.
> 
> Έκανε speedtest και πράγματι έγινε 50άρα!


Να υποθέσω ότι ήταν από τους τυχερους που έπαιρναν vdsl από καμπίνα με κλείδωμα στα 24; Ή όχι;

----------


## psolord

> περιοχή?


Μεταμόρφωση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να υποθέσω ότι ήταν από τους τυχερους που έπαιρναν vdsl από καμπίνα με κλείδωμα στα 24; Ή όχι;


Και εγώ αυτό υπέθεσα, αλλά το παιδί δε ξέρει απ'αυτά.

----------


## Kostinos

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το είδα αυτό από κύκλωμα που αναβαθμίστηκε στο πρώτο lock δεν χρειάστηκαν να έρθουν κάν...

----------


## walker1925

Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5496/55000 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 55694/117766 kbps
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 2.7/3.2 dB

Αν κάποιος από Πετρούπολη δει από 50 σε 100 ας ενημερώσει μήπως είμαι και εγώ στους τυχερούς :P

----------


## dslsub

> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5496/55000 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 55694/117766 kbps
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 2.7/3.2 dB
> 
> Αν κάποιος από Πετρούπολη δει από 50 σε 100 ας ενημερώσει μήπως είμαι και εγώ στους τυχερούς :P


Αν είσαι σε αναμονή από 50 να πας στα 100 πιο καλά με το πλας, επειδή βλέπω τώρα έχεις 2ι

----------


## aiolos.01

> Εμενα η πολυκατοικια μου εχει αριθμο 5-7. Στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας οταν βαζω 5 μου λεει εως 50 και οταν βαζω 7 μου λεει εως 200. Εγω εχω fiber 100. Oποτε δειτε καλυτερα με αριθμο,το εχω τονισει αρκετες φορες.


Με αυτές τις βλακείες να ονομάζουν fiber το χαλκό δε βγάζω άκρη οπότε πήρα στην εξυπηρέτηση και μου είπαν οτι δεν έχει FTTH η περιοχή. Άρα θεωρητικά κάποτε θα πάω στα 200. 
Τελικά ίσως το SFBB είναι ο μόνος αξιόπιστος τρόπος να μάθεις αν έχεις οπτική διαθέσιμη.




> Και εγώ αυτό υπέθεσα, αλλά το παιδί δε ξέρει απ'αυτά.


Αν είχε 3mbit upload θα ήταν απο καμπίνα.

----------


## atux_null

> Μεταμόρφωση.


Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Είναι από τις περιοχές που αυτή την περίοδο σκάβει η Cosmote για ίνα παντού

----------


## psolord

> Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Είναι από τις περιοχές που αυτή την περίοδο σκάβει η Cosmote για ίνα παντού


Ναι μου το ειπε.

Δεν ειναι απ'αυτο του λεω!  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> το δεχεται και βγαζει εως 50. Σημασια εχει ομως ο αριθμος του τηλεφωνου. Στο 13888 αυτοι βλεπουν εως 200 οποτε αυτο με νοιαζει!


Ναι αλλά δεν ξέρω αριθμό τηλεφώνου από ανοικιαστο σπίτι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τώρα είδα ότι είναι μόνο για αυτούς που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πάνε σε fiber. Κρίμα...
Εγώ μπορώ να βάλω FTTH οπότε καταλαβαίνω ότι εξαιρούμαι

----------


## ariusbb

> Τώρα είδα ότι είναι μόνο για αυτούς που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πάνε σε fiber. Κρίμα...
> Εγώ μπορώ να βάλω FTTH οπότε καταλαβαίνω ότι εξαιρούμαι


Και γιατί στεναχωριέσαι;
Δεν είναι πιο φτηνό το FTTH από το VDSL στην ίδια ταχύτητα με το κουπόνι;
Θα μου πεις - μα θα λήξει σε 2 χρόνια - από όσο έχει δείξει η ιστορία μάλλον σε 2 χρόνια η τιμή θα είναι κοντά στην τιμή με το κουπόνι...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ίδια τιμή βλέπω. Για βοήθησε με.
Έχω 100Mbps + 420 λεπτά σε τηλεφωνία

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Αν και εγώ έχω 200 και ούτε πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστώ ούτε να χαμηλώσουν την τιμή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, καλά κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αρκεί να μην μας μπουκώσουν οι γραμμές με τόσες αναβαθμίσεις.
> Όντως ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα, όπως και παντού είναι της θεωρίας "να ψοφήσει η κατσικα". 
> Επίσης όπως δεν αναβαθμίζεται αυτός που έχει 200 από καμπίνα, επίσης δεν αναβαθμιζεται και αυτός που έχει σύνδεση ή δυνατότητα για FTTH. Το γράφω γιατί κάποιος ανέφερε ότι καλύτερα να ήταν σε καμπίνα! Life is a bitch! Τι να κάνουμε!
> Όσο για κάποιους που λένε τι θα γίνει όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο με τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση,  ΛΟΓΙΚΟ είναι να πάνε σε τιμή καταλόγου!!!! Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβετε? Αν θέλουν μένουν με 100 ή 200 με το ανάλογο πάγιο που θα υπάρχει εκείνη τη στιγμή. ΔΕΝ είναι λογικό να έχουν μια ζωή 100 ή 200αρα με τιμή 50 και 100αρας αντίστοιχα! 
> Έλεος!


Φιλε τη παλευεις καθολου;Θα υπαρχουν στην ιδια εταιρεια με την ιδια ταχυτητα 2 κατηγοριες πελατων αυτοι που πληρωνουν λιγοτερα και αυτοι που πληρωνουν περισσοτερα!!!Τι να ψοφησει η κατσικα και αλλες μπαρουφες;Και για να δεις τι χαζομαρες λες εγω δεν εχω οπτικη ινα και ειμαι ευνοημενος σε αυτη τη περιπτωση αλλα αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν ειναι μεγιστο καραγκιοζιλικι αυτο που κανει ο ΟΤΕ....

----------


## ariusbb

> ίδια τιμή βλέπω. Για βοήθησε με.
> Έχω 100Mbps + 420 λεπτά σε τηλεφωνία


*FTTH 200άρι:* με κουπόνι: 43,9€
*VDSL* 100άρι: 36,9€

Αλλά εγώ επειδή έχω full pack TV κοίταζα το εξής:
*FTTH 200+Full TV* με κουπόνι: 56.36€
*VDSL 100+Full TV*: 56.90€


Οπότε έχεις δίκιο δεν ισχύει σε όλα - στο απλό είναι πιο φθηνό το 100άρι σε full pack TV είναι ίδια τιμή.

----------


## pankostas

> Φιλε τη παλευεις καθολου;Θα υπαρχουν στην ιδια εταιρεια με την ιδια ταχυτητα 2 κατηγοριες πελατων αυτοι που πληρωνουν λιγοτερα και αυτοι που πληρωνουν περισσοτερα!!!Τι να ψοφησει η κατσικα και αλλες μπαρουφες;Και για να δεις τι χαζομαρες λες εγω δεν εχω οπτικη ινα και ειμαι ευνοημενος σε αυτη τη περιπτωση αλλα αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν ειναι μεγιστο καραγκιοζιλικι αυτο που κανει ο ΟΤΕ....


Εγώ δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Τα είπες όλα. Αυτό είναι ο ορισμός "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα!" 
Ιδιωτική εταιρία είναι και κάνει ότι γουστάρει! Αν δεν σου αρέσει φεύγεις και πάς αλλού! Κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει!
Εντωμεταξύ πρώτη φορά βλέπεις σε κάποια εταιρία να υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πελατών? Θα με τρελάνεις! Σε ποια χώρα ζεις?

Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι κίνηση  του ΟΤΕ ώστε να "γλυκαθούν" με τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ένα μικρό κατάστημα της γειτονιάς σου. Έχει απο πίσω δικηγόρους,  συμβούλους, λογοσιές, αναλυτές και... και... και....
Οποτε μόνο καραγκιοζιλικι δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ. Πιστεύω ότι ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι κάνουν.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Εγώ δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Τα είπες όλα. Αυτό είναι ο ορισμός "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα!" 
> Ιδιωτική εταιρία είναι και κάνει ότι γουστάρει! Αν δεν σου αρέσει φεύγεις και πάς αλλού! Κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει!
> Εντωμεταξύ πρώτη φορά βλέπεις σε κάποια εταιρία να υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πελατών? Θα με τρελάνεις! Σε ποια χώρα ζεις?
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι κίνηση  του ΟΤΕ ώστε να "γλυκαθούν" με τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


Εσυ παντως εισαι ο ορισμος του τρια πουλακια καθονταν φιλε....

----------


## pankostas

> Εσυ παντως εισαι ο ορισμος του τρια πουλακια καθονταν φιλε....


Δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις τίποτα,  ότι και να πω. Ο ΟΤΕ κοιτάει το κέρδος του. Αυτή η κίνηση του, αυτό το σκοπό έχει.

Δεν μου απάντησες όμως. Πρώτη φορά βλέπεις πελάτες 2 και 3 ταχυτητήτων?

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά ηρεμία.

----------


## pankostas

> Παιδιά ηρεμία.


Έχεις δίκιο φιλαράκι! Ε μα μου λέει αν την παλεύω? Ούτε τη γνώμη μας δεν μπορούμε να πούμε οι άνθρωποι του Θεού!  :Smile:  Όλα καλά! Το λήγω εδω.

----------


## jimmyl

Το κουτι  που ανηκω δεν υποστηριζει 200αρα , αρα ειμαι εκτος , μια μειωση στο παγιο θα ηταν καλοδεχουμενη αν και δεν το βλεπω πιθανο

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα υπαρχουν στην ιδια εταιρεια με την ιδια ταχυτητα 2 κατηγοριες πελατων αυτοι που πληρωνουν λιγοτερα και αυτοι που πληρωνουν περισσοτερα


Πρώτη φορά είναι? Καθημερινά αυτό γίνεται.

----------


## georgep138

> Τα πληκτρολόγια ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν, αναμένουμε


Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις (εκτός από 24αρα με κόφτη από VDSL)
Για να γίνει η 24αρα, 50αρα, πρέπει να αλλάξει η καλωδίωση,
από το αστικό κέντρο, στην καμπίνα της γειτονιάς,
δηλαδή θέλει χειρωνακτική εργασία στο πεδίο.
Τα πληκτρολόγια ΔΕΝ ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν.

----------


## ZaNteR

> Για να γίνει η 24αρα, 50αρα, πρέπει να αλλάξει η καλωδίωση,
> από το αστικό κέντρο, στην καμπίνα της γειτονιάς,
> δηλαδή θέλει χειρωνακτική εργασία στο πεδίο.
> Τα πληκτρολόγια ΔΕΝ ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν.


Εννοεί αυτους που ειναι 24αρες απο καμπινα με κλειδωμένο προφιλ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για να γίνει η 24αρα, 50αρα, πρέπει να αλλάξει η καλωδίωση,
> από το αστικό κέντρο, στην καμπίνα της γειτονιάς,
> δηλαδή θέλει χειρωνακτική εργασία στο πεδίο.
> Τα πληκτρολόγια ΔΕΝ ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν.


FYI
Είναι ΜΟΝΟ θέμα πληκτρολογίου.

Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν γίνει εδώ και καιρό.

ΑΚ->οπτική-> ΚΑΦΑΟ->πολυκατοικία.

Για όσους είναι κοντά στο ΑΚ, όπου οι καμπίνες δεν αναβαθμίζονται, έχουν οι περισσότεροι ήδη οπτική (ftth)

----------


## dslsub

> Εννοεί αυτους που ειναι 24αρες απο καμπινα με κλειδωμένο προφιλ.


Σωστός  :One thumb up:

----------


## balander

Εγω στο χωριο μου εχω 24αρα. Μια ζωη τοσο ειχε. Πριν λιγους μηνες εβαλαν ΜΕΧΡΙ 50 σαν διαθεσιμοτητα, απο το 
"κεντρο" φυσικα. 

Θα αναβαθμιστω σε 50αρα (Εστω απο το κεντρο) ή οχι;

----------


## dslsub

> Εγω στο χωριο μου εχω 24αρα. Μια ζωη τοσο ειχε. Πριν λιγους μηνες εβαλαν ΜΕΧΡΙ 50 σαν διαθεσιμοτητα, απο το 
> "κεντρο" φυσικα. 
> 
> Θα αναβαθμιστω σε 50αρα (Εστω απο το κεντρο) ή οχι;


Πρέπει να αναβαθμιστείς, τα vdsl κέντρα δίνουν μέχρι 50 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Ravager

Αντί να τσακωνόμαστε για βλακιες πάμε στο ζουμί. Αναβαθμίστηκε κανείς?

----------


## ZaNteR

> Αντί να τσακωνόμαστε για βλακιες πάμε στο ζουμί. Αναβαθμίστηκε κανείς?


Μονο για ενα ατομο εχω ακουσει προς το παρον στο φορουμ. Μπορει να ειναι και μουφα.

----------


## terism69

> Εγώ δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Τα είπες όλα. Αυτό είναι ο ορισμός "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα!" 
> Ιδιωτική εταιρία είναι και κάνει ότι γουστάρει! Αν δεν σου αρέσει φεύγεις και πάς αλλού! Κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει!
> Εντωμεταξύ πρώτη φορά βλέπεις σε κάποια εταιρία να υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πελατών? Θα με τρελάνεις! Σε ποια χώρα ζεις?
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι κίνηση  του ΟΤΕ ώστε να "γλυκαθούν" με τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ένα μικρό κατάστημα της γειτονιάς σου. Έχει απο πίσω δικηγόρους,  συμβούλους, λογοσιές, αναλυτές και... και... και....
> Οποτε μόνο καραγκιοζιλικι δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ. Πιστεύω ότι ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι κάνουν.


Αφου είναι ιδιωτική εταιρία φαντάζομαι στον οτε αναφέρεσαι , γιατί ότι  νέο πρόγραμμα θέλει να βγάλει στην αγορά, πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει την έγκριση της εεττ, οι άλλοι παροχοι παίρνουν έγκριση από την εεττ για τα προγράμματα που θέλουν να βγάλουν στην αγορά η αν ήθελαν πρώτα αυτοί να κάνουν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας , αυτή η αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων έπρεπε να πάρει πρώτα το οκ από την εεττ

----------


## ThReSh

> οι άλλοι παροχοι παίρνουν έγκριση από την εεττ για τα προγράμματα που θέλουν να βγάλουν στην αγορά


Δεν ισχύει αυτό, μόνο ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται να πάρει έγκριση.

----------


## El oasis

Αν στη σελίδα cosmote,βγάζει cosmote έως 200, διαθέσιμο στη περιοχή σου, όμως στο sfbb, δεν βγάζει, τελικα, τι γίνεται; Τι να πιστέψουμε;

----------


## Iris07

> Εγω στο χωριο μου εχω 24αρα. Μια ζωη τοσο ειχε. Πριν λιγους μηνες εβαλαν ΜΕΧΡΙ 50 σαν διαθεσιμοτητα, απο το 
> "κεντρο" φυσικα. 
> 
> Θα αναβαθμιστω σε 50αρα (Εστω απο το κεντρο) ή οχι;


Πόσα πιάνεις από τα 24.. ?

Μάλλον θα πιάσεις κάτι παραπάνω απ' ότι πιάνεις τώρα.. (πάντα < 50 Mbps)
ενώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν θα σε αναβαθμίσει μόνος του ο OTE..

----------


## terism69

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό, μόνο ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται να πάρει έγκριση.


Για ποιο λογο πρεπει να παρει μονο ο οτε

----------


## Iris07

> Εννοεί αυτους που ειναι 24αρες απο καμπινα με κλειδωμένο προφιλ.


Έτσι..
το ζήτημα είναι τι θα κάνει η Cosmote με τις 24άρες εκεί που η καμπίνα VDSL είναι άλλου παρόχου..  :Cool: 

Για αρχή μάλλον δεν θα γίνει τίποτα εάν δεν γίνει μία γενική συμφωνία μεταξύ των 3 παρόχων για κατάργηση του χαλκού του OTE,
που πάει σε καφάο που έχουν κάλυψη από VDSL..

Έτσι και αλλιώς η Wind π.χ βάζει περιορισμένες πόρτες στις καμπίνες της VDSL στην αρχή!

- - - Updated - - -




> Για ποιο λογο πρεπει να παρει μονο ο οτε


Για να είναι σε "σωστά" πλαίσια ο ανταγωνισμός με τους άλλους παρόχους..
μιας και η Cosmote έχει θέση ισχύος στην αγορά..

----------


## Zus

Αν παίξει αναβάθμιση από 24αρα σε 50αρα χρειάζεται αλλαγή ρούτερ?

----------


## Iris07

> Αν στη σελίδα cosmote,βγάζει cosmote έως 200, διαθέσιμο στη περιοχή σου, όμως στο sfbb, δεν βγάζει, τελικα, τι γίνεται; Τι να πιστέψουμε;


Το sfbb είναι για FTTH..

Δεν παίζει να μην πιάνεις 200 με FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν παίξει αναβάθμιση από 24αρα σε 50αρα χρειάζεται αλλαγή ρούτερ?


Όχι... καλύπτουν τις 50άρες..
εκτός και έχεις αφήσει επάνω ακόμη κανένα ADSL ρούτερ..  :Cool: 

(Εγώ πχ άλλαξα το thomson που είχα αγοράσει μόνος, όταν εβαλε VoIP η Cosmote..)

Εμένα το Speedport entry δούλεψε μιά χαρά και με την 100άρα..
αλλά πλέον οι πάροχοι καταργούν τα παλιά ρούτερ τους που δίνανε στις 24άρες..

----------


## balander

> Πόσα πιάνεις από τα 24.. ?
> 
> Μάλλον θα πιάσεις κάτι παραπάνω απ' ότι πιάνεις τώρα.. (πάντα < 50 Mbps)
> ενώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν θα σε αναβαθμίσει μόνος του ο OTE..


20 με 21 κλειδώνει το ρούτερ. Και εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν και λογικά θα πρεπε

----------


## dslsub

> 20 με 21 κλειδώνει το ρούτερ. Και εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν και λογικά θα πρεπε


Αν είσαι σε vdslam έχει τερματίσει.

----------


## Iris07

Είσαι αρκετά καλά!
Γι' αυτό μάλλον σου έβαλε και η Cosmote τα 50..

Λες να σε αναβαθμίσει μόνη της.. ? Χμμμμ...  :Thinking:

----------


## terism69

> Έτσι..
> το ζήτημα είναι τι θα κάνει η Cosmote με τις 24άρες εκεί που η καμπίνα VDSL είναι άλλου παρόχου.. 
> 
> Για αρχή μάλλον δεν θα γίνει τίποτα εάν δεν γίνει μία γενική συμφωνία μεταξύ των 3 παρόχων για κατάργηση του χαλκού του OTE,
> που πάει σε καφάο που έχουν κάλυψη από VDSL..
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς η Wind π.χ βάζει περιορισμένες πόρτες στις καμπίνες της VDSL στην αρχή!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Ποσα χρόνια είναι που δραστηριοποιούνται η άλλοι παροχοι το κομμάτι σταθερή τηλεφωνία ίντερνετ 20 πάνω κάτω  θα είναι, μπορεί και παραπάνω και ακόμα η Cosmote η ote έχει θέση ισχύος στην αγορά , για να έχει μετα από τοσα χρόνια θέση ισχύος στην αγορά ,  η κάτι κάνει σωστά  η cosmote και κάτι λάθος οι άλλοι παροχοι η κάτι κάνει λάθος η cosmote και κάτι σωστο οι αλλοι παροχοι , η η αγορά δεν πάει καλα

----------


## ThReSh

> Για ποιο λογο πρεπει να παρει μονο ο οτε


Γιατί έχει δεσπόζουσα θέση στην αγορά.

Κυρίως γιατί έχει το last mile του χαλκού.

----------


## Iris07

> Ποσα χρόνια είναι που δραστηριοποιούνται η άλλοι παροχοι το κομμάτι σταθερή τηλεφωνία ίντερνετ 20 πάνω κάτω  θα είναι, μπορεί και παραπάνω και ακόμα η Cosmote η ote έχει θέση ισχύος στην αγορά , για να έχει μετα από τοσα χρόνια θέση ισχύος στην αγορά ,  η κάτι κάνει σωστά  η cosmote και κάτι λάθος οι άλλοι παροχοι η κάτι κάνει λάθος η cosmote και κάτι σωστο οι αλλοι παροχοι , η η αγορά δεν πάει καλα


Πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί κάποιος άλλος πάροχος να πάρει την θέση της Cosmote με τα δίκτυα που είχε φτιάξει τόσα χρόνια τώρα..
όταν κάνει επενδύσεις Δις σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό..
και όταν έχει την αποκλειστική εκμετάλευση των τελικών γραμμών από τα καφάο του σε όλη την Ελλάδα προς τους χρήστες ?

Ακόμη και η UG που αγόρασε τώρα την Wind που δεν μπορούσε να τελειώσει ούτε τα έργα που είχε αναλάβει,
θα προσπαθήσει να γίνει το No.2 στην Ελλάδα..

----------


## terism69

Αμφιβάλω αν έχουν επενδύσει οι αλλοι παροχοι έστω, το 25-35 % από τα κέρδη τους τοσα χρόνια και αυτό μόνο σε εξοπλισμό dslam θα είναι

----------


## GreekStatistic

> Πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί κάποιος άλλος πάροχος να πάρει την θέση της Cosmote με τα δίκτυα που είχε φτιάξει τόσα χρόνια τώρα..
> όταν κάνει επενδύσεις Δις σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό..
> και όταν έχει την αποκλειστική εκμετάλευση των τελικών γραμμών από τα καφάο του σε όλη την Ελλάδα προς τους χρήστες ?
> 
> Ακόμη και η UG που αγόρασε τώρα την Wind που δεν μπορούσε να τελειώσει ούτε τα έργα που είχε αναλάβει,
> θα προσπαθήσει να γίνει το No.2 στην Ελλάδα..


Τα δίκτυα (χαλκού) τα είχε φτιαξει ο Ελληνικος λαός επί δεκαετίες από τότε που ο ΟΤΕ ηταν κρατικός - κάποιες εποχές έδινες 100 χιλιάρικα δραχμές για να σε συνδέσουν- και ξαφνικά ξεπουλήθηκαν όλα στη DT.

Είναι σκάνδαλο που ο ΟΤΕ δεν "έσπασε" σε δίκτυα/υποδομές και τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο ώστε να πουληθεί μόνο το κομμάτι του παρόχου, αντ' αυτού  δόθηκαν σε εξευτελιστική τιμή υπηρεσίες παρόχου και υποδομές δικτύων.

----------


## daffy

Ήδη 13 σελίδες thread και μόνο ένα post που αναφέρει διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας στην Μεταμόρφωση και μάλιστα και επιβεβαίωση μέσω sms. Και καπάκια μετά άλλο post λέει οτι μπορεί να είναι μούφα. Μήπως, λέω μήπως να κόψουμε τα "αν πάω στα τόσα πόσα θα πιάνω;", "εγώ πιάνω τόσα, με συμφέρει το τάδε;", "χτες έφαγα σουβλάκια, να πιώ σόδα ή οχι;" και να μείνουμε στο θέμα που είναι ο διπλασιασμός των ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να διαβάζουμε αναλογία 13ων σελίδων για ένα χρήσιμο post και να μην γίνεται σπασμένο τηλέφωνο η φάση;

Λέω εγώ τώρα. Μια άλλη λύση θα ήταν να λέει ο καθένας τον πόνο του εδώ μέσα, και να ανοίξει κάποιος ένα νέο thread που να είναι αποκλειστικά για να γράφει όποιος αναβαθμίστηκε λεπτομέρειες (πότε/που/πως). Νομίζω πως θα ήταν χρηστικό.

Edit: Υπάρχει ήδη ένα άλλο thread για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στο COSMOTE VDSL subforum. Αλλά σε αντίθεση με εδώ κανείς δεν έχει αναφέρει τίποτα.

----------


## Zus

> Ήδη 13 σελίδες thread και μόνο ένα post που αναφέρει διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας στην Μεταμόρφωση και μάλιστα και επιβεβαίωση μέσω sms. Και καπάκια μετά άλλο post λέει οτι μπορεί να είναι μούφα. Μήπως, λέω μήπως να κόψουμε τα "αν πάω στα τόσα πόσα θα πιάνω;", "εγω πιάνω τόσα, με συμφέρει το τάδε;", "χτες έφαγα σουβλάκια, να πιώ σόδα ή οχι;" και να μείνουμε στο θέμα που είναι ο διπλασιασμός των ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να διαβάζουμε αναλογία 13ων σελίδων για ένα χρήσιμο post και να μην γίνεται σπασμένο τηλέφωνο η φάση;
> 
> Λέω εγω τώρα.
> 
> Μια άλλη λύση θα ήταν να λέει ο καθένας τον πόνο του εδώ μεσα και να ανοίξει κάποιος ένα νέο thread που να είναι αποκλειστικά για να λέει ο καθένας αν/πότε/που/πως αναβαθμίστηκε. Νομίζω πως θα ήταν χρηστικό.


Μπορείς να το ξεκινήσεις κι εσύ το νέο thread.

----------


## dslsub

> Τα δίκτυα (χαλκού) τα είχε φτιαξει ο Ελληνικος λαός επί δεκαετίες από τότε που ο ΟΤΕ ηταν κρατικός - κάποιες εποχές έδινες 100 χιλιάρικα δραχμές για να σε συνδέσουν- και ξαφνικά ξεπουλήθηκαν όλα στη DT.
> 
> Είναι σκάνδαλο που ο ΟΤΕ δεν "έσπασε" σε δίκτυα/υποδομές και τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο ώστε να πουληθεί μόνο το κομμάτι του παρόχου, αντ' αυτού  δόθηκαν σε εξευτελιστική τιμή υπηρεσίες παρόχου και υποδομές δικτύων.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό.

----------


## cmvrgr

Στο τηλέφωνο είπαν μόνο για υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις που μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Πραγματικά ποια είναι τα κριτήρια για να στην αναβαθμίσουν ; Έπρεπε στην ιστοσελίδα τους να έχουν ένα σημείο που να βάζεις το νούμερο σου και να σου λέει αν ή γραμή σου είναι στις αναβαθμίσημες.

----------


## KostakisK

> Αν στη σελίδα cosmote,βγάζει cosmote έως 200, διαθέσιμο στη περιοχή σου, όμως στο sfbb, δεν βγάζει, τελικα, τι γίνεται; Τι να πιστέψουμε;


Έως 200 είναι vdsl αλλιώς θα σου έλεγε ότι υπάρχει υποδομη ftth στην περιοχή

----------


## aiolos.01

> Έως 200 είναι vdsl αλλιώς θα σου έλεγε ότι υπάρχει υποδομη ftth στην περιοχή


Έχει πραγματικά κάτι διαφορετικό για το FTTH; Γιατί και το VDSL fiber το ονομάζει για εμπορικούς λόγους και δεν μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει άκρη. Εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος με τις μαρκετίστικες π...ες.

----------


## netblues

Ευτυχως, το ftth την γλιτωσε. Τα αλλα λεγονται "fiber" Μονο το ftth ειναι το αληθινο.

Το thread εχει παρει φωτια. χωρις λογο. Βρεχει κεφτεδες προφανως.
Δεν θα γινει σε μια μερα, εχετε λιωσει το router στα refresh.

Παντως, ειτε εχουν ηδη συμφωνησει και οι αλλοι παροχοι, και θα το ανακοινωσουν συντομα, ειτε θα προσφυγουν στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα το μπλοκαρουν
Επισημως δεν εχει εγκριθει τιποτε, οποτε το ολο εγχειρημα ειναι νομικά στον αέρα. Κρινοντας απο το επιπεδο των επισκεψεων (περασαν οι ceo απο το μαξιμου) εκτιμω ότι η εεττ θα έρθει απλα να επιβεβαιωσει, και οχι να ρυθμισει τα συμφωνηθεντα.

Απο κει και πέρα, το ολο θεμα εμφανιζεται ως "χαρισμα" αλλά ουσιαστικά είναι καλά κρυμμένο marketing.
Αναβαθμιστε στη παραπανω ταχυτητα και εγω θα σας την διπλασιασω (αλλα μαλλον δεν την χρειαζοσασταν πολυ, αλλιως θα το ειχατε κανει)
Αφου περάσω σε ολους τι καλος που ειμαι, και κανω και το σχετικο διαφημιστικο ταρατατζουμ, μετα θα ανακοινωσω μεγαλυτερα πακέτα ftth (αφου σκαβω σαν τρελος) και θα ριξω και τις τιμες για ολους στις υπάρχουσες.

Να θυμομαστε ολοι, οτι αφου γινει η εγκατασταση καμπινας, dslam cpe και δουλεψει, εκτος απο τη χρηση το κοστος ειναι ιδιο, ειτε σε adsl σε εχει  ειτε σε 200Mbit.
Και για να μην μπλεκουμε, οπου ειναι τεχνικα εφικτο. Δεν ειναι δεν ασχολουμαστε. Μην τρελλαθουμε κιολλας.
Θα μπορουσε να πει, σας μειωνω τα παγια για 6 μηνες (γιατι μετα θα ριξω τις τιμες)... 
Τα συγχαρητηρια μου στο τμημα marketing. Well executed. Ενεπλεξε μεχρι κα τον πρωθυπουργο και μαλιστα δωρεαν.

----------


## dslsub

> Να θυμομαστε ολοι, οτι αφου γινει η εγκατασταση καμπινας, dslam cpe και δουλεψει, εκτος απο τη χρηση το κοστος ειναι ιδιο, ειτε σε adsl σε εχει  ειτε σε 200Mbit.


Αυτό εξηγεί τι μικρές διαφορές στην τιμή μεταξύ πχ 50αρας και 100αρας. Θα μπορούσε να ρωτήσει κάποιος γιατί η 100αρα δεν είναι στο διπλάσιο κόστος αφού προσφέρει διπλάσια ταχύτητα; Γιατί η διαφορά είναι μόνο ένα setting.

Επίσης συλλέγοντας τα δεδομένα για τον κάθε χρήστη γνωρίζουν ότι η μέση χρήση είτε με 50Mbps είτε με 100Mbps είναι η ίδια πχ 150GB/μήνα. Πόσα βίντεο να στριμάρει κάποιος, δεν έχει τον άπειρο χρόνο.

Marketing είναι κυρίως, σίγουρα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια FTTH σύνδεση 100άρα σε σχέση με μια "κανονική" κατοστάρα ADSL/VDSL;
Π.χ. εμένα η 100άρα VDSL μου φτάνει τα 90Mbps πραγματικά σε speedtest. Τι παραπάνω θα δω αν πάω σε FTTH;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια FTTH σύνδεση 100άρα σε σχέση με μια "κανονική" κατοστάρα ADSL/VDSL;
> Π.χ. εμένα η 100άρα VDSL μου φτάνει τα 90Mbps πραγματικά σε speedtest. Τι παραπάνω θα δω αν πάω σε FTTH;


Oμορφιά  :Razz: 

Μην στα πω, τα ξέρεις.
Απουσία προβλημάτων.

Δεν μετράει μόνο η ταχύτητα
Κάτι σαν τις γκόμενες
Δεν μετράει μόνο η ομορφιά  :Razz: 

ΥΓ
Και θάχεις μια γκόμενα που δουλεύει είτε έχει ρεύμα, είτε δεν έχει.
Η ταχύτητα περίπου ίδια, αν εξαιρέσεις το crosstalk

YΓ2
Γίνεσαι και green, προστατεύεις το περιβάλλον.
Ο χαλκός είναι φυσικό ορυκτό χρήσιμος και σε άλλες δραστηριότητες του ανθρώπου πχ ηλεκτρικά καλώδια, σωλήνες.
Η οπτική είναι βιομηχανικό υλικό, όσο θες παράγεις, δεν εξαντλείς τον πλανήτη  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Σε ταχυτητα , εφοσον πιανεις την ονομαστικη σε xdsl προφανως καμμια.
Σε σταθεροτητα προφανως καλυτερα.
Ομως αν το δεις απο την πλευρα του παρόχου και μαζικα, ειναι η πρώτη φορα που μπορεί να εγγυηθεί την ταχυτητα μεχρι και το cpe και οχι εως.
Και ο στοχος δεν ειναι τα 100, αλλά τα 1000.  Ειναι σαν να λεμε , γιατι να φτιαξω λεωφορους αν ειναι να κυκλοφορουν πατινια.
Οι γραμμες προηγουνται των τραινων φαση.

----------


## dslsub

> Η οπτική είναι βιομηχανικό υλικό, όσο θες παράγεις, δεν εξαντλείς τον πλανήτη


Εδώ ένα σχόλιο:

Η οπτική είναι γυαλί οπότε έχει σαν πρώτη ύλη την άμμο.
Η άμμος δεν είναι ανεξάντλητη.
Οι Κινέζοι μάλιστα έκαναν καταχρήσεις γιατί χτίζουν συνέχεια και τι δεν χτίζουν και σε κάποιες δεκαετίες μπορεί να έχει έλλειψη.
Με επιφύλαξη αυτό που λέω αλλά έτσι ακούγεται τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Iris07

Από τις προσφορές που κάνουν οι άλλοι 2 ανεπίσημα προς το παρόν, φαίνεται που πάει το πράγμα..

Όχι, δεν έχουν πει οι άλλοι 2 για τα σχέδια του OTE, απλά θέλουν και αυτοί κάποιες ρυθμίσεις πάνω στο ζήτημα,
που να τους καλύπτουν καλά, συνολικά σε όλες τι περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια FTTH σύνδεση 100άρα σε σχέση με μια "κανονική" κατοστάρα ADSL/VDSL;
> Π.χ. εμένα η 100άρα VDSL μου φτάνει τα 90Mbps πραγματικά σε speedtest. Τι παραπάνω θα δω αν πάω σε FTTH;


Εχει δυο ουσιαστικες ποιοτικες διαφορες.

Πρωτον, στην ινα ο περιορισμος της ταχυτητας δεν γινεται στο μεσο (VDSL --> χαλκος) αλλα στον εξοπλισμο του χρηστη. Αυτο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι η ινα δεν μπουκωνει τοσο ευκολα. Σε VDSL αν πιασεις τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα, θες πολυ καλο QoS για να μην μπουκωσει η γραμμη. Δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις torrents, να τερματισει η γραμμη σου και να παρεις μια βιντεοκληση  :Razz: 
Οσες συνδεσεις οπτικης ινας ειχα, παντα μα παντα επιανα περισσοτερο απο τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα (εκτος απο μια συνδεση Gigabit, οπου εκει ετρωγα bottleneck απο το switch κι επιανα μοναχα 960 Mbps  :Razz: ).

Επισης ο χαλκος επειδη σαν μεσο εχει απωλειες (λογω θορυβου, παρεμβολων κτλ), εφαρμοζονται τεχνικες περιορισμου σφαλματων οι οποιες μειωνουν την αποκριση (ακομα και στο VDSL). Η ινα επειδη δεν ουτε απωλειες (σε μικρες αποστασεις) ουτε παρεμβολες, δεν εφαρμοζονται τετοιες τεχνικες και αρα εχει καλυτερη αποκριση.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το QoS έχει σχέση με το μέσο. Λογικά το QoS εφαρμόζεται σε πιο υψηλό επίπεδο και αφορά το available bandwindth, response κλπ.
Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά πάντως.

Κάτι ακόμα. Η γραμμή εμένα τερματίζει στο γραφείο (εκεί είναι το χάλκινο ζεύγος του ΟΤΕ) που είναι στο βάθος του σπιτιού και εκεί είναι και το modem οπότε εκεί μοιράζεται internet και τηλέφωνο σε όλο το σπίτι.

Αν ζητήσω οπτική από τον OTE, θα μου την πάνε στο ίδιο σημείο ή θα μου την φέρουν στην εξώπορτα και θα μου πουν "κόψε τον λαιμό σου";

----------


## fadasma

> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια FTTH σύνδεση 100άρα σε σχέση με μια "κανονική" κατοστάρα ADSL/VDSL;


Έχει μικρότερο latency, που στην πράξη σου δίνει την εντύπωση οτι έχεις γρηγορότερο ίντερνετ. 
Δηλ οι σελίδες ξεκινάνε να φορτώνουν πιο γρήγορα, έχεις καλύτερο gaming κλπ Στο download μεγάλων αρχείων δεν θα δεις διαφορά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το QoS έχει σχέση με το μέσο. Λογικά το QoS εφαρμόζεται σε πιο υψηλό επίπεδο και αφορά το available bandwindth, response κλπ.
> Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά πάντως.
> 
> Κάτι ακόμα. Η γραμμή εμένα τερματίζει στο γραφείο (εκεί είναι το χάλκινο ζεύγος του ΟΤΕ) που είναι στο βάθος του σπιτιού και εκεί είναι και το modem οπότε εκεί μοιράζεται internet και τηλέφωνο σε όλο το σπίτι.
> 
> Αν ζητήσω οπτική από τον OTE, θα μου την πάνε στο ίδιο σημείο ή θα μου την φέρουν στην εξώπορτα και θα μου πουν* "κόψε τον λαιμό σου";*


Το  "κόψε τον λαιμό σου" σημαίνει να τραβήξεις ένα ethernet από την εξώπορτα (όπου τερματίζει η ίνα και μπαίνει το ΟΝΤ με πρίζα ρεύματος) μέχρι το modem, κάτι που περίπου έχεις ήδη κάνει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Το  "κόψε τον λαιμό σου" σημαίνει να τραβήξεις ένα ethernet από την εξώπορτα (όπου τερματίζει η ίνα και μπαίνει το ΟΝΤ με πρίζα ρεύματος) μέχρι το modem, κάτι που περίπου έχεις ήδη κάνει.


Ναι αυτό δεν είναι τόσο απλό αλλά ίσως γίνει σε μελλοντικό χρόνο (να περάσω etherner από εκείνο το σημείο του σαλονιού στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού).
Το βασικό είναι ότι θα βγάλουν μερεμέτια μέσα στο σαλόνι με όφελος, όπως υποψιαζόμουν, πολύ μικρότερο της ενόχλησης.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το QoS έχει σχέση με το μέσο. Λογικά το QoS εφαρμόζεται σε πιο υψηλό επίπεδο και αφορά το available bandwindth, response κλπ.
> Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά πάντως.


Qos εφαρμοζεται και στον εξοπλισμο σου. 
Φυσικα και εχει σχεση το μεσο, αλλο να περιοριζεις την ταχυτητα στο μεσο (κλειδωμα --> VDSL) κι αλλο στο ONT (FTTH).
Αν εγω μπουκωσω την οπτικη ινα κι ανοιξω παραλληλα μια βιντεοκληση, η βιντεοκληση (μεχρι να αναλαβει το QoS στον εξοπλισμο) θα τρεξει κανονικα, καθως στις FTTH γραμμες συμβαινει το παρακατω (screenshot απο 100 Mbps)


Ενω σε μια VDSL, τετοιο περιθωριο δεν υπαρχει, καθος ο περιορισμος γινεται στο μεσο (κλειδωμα). Και πρεπει ο εξοπλισμος σου να εχει καλο QoS για να τρεξει η βιντεοκληση απροβληματιστα.

----------


## deniSun

> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια FTTH σύνδεση 100άρα σε σχέση με μια "κανονική" κατοστάρα ADSL/VDSL;
> Π.χ. εμένα η 100άρα VDSL μου φτάνει τα 90Mbps πραγματικά σε speedtest. Τι παραπάνω θα δω αν πάω σε FTTH;


χρόνους 1ms
άμεση επέμβαση σε περίπτωση βλάβης
δεν θα έχεις αποσυνδέσεις
δεν θα έχεις παρεμβολές
όταν διακόπτεται το ρεύμα και έχεις ups θα συνεχίζεις να έχεις σύνδεση
Γενικά τελείως διαφορετική τεχνολογία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οσες συνδεσεις οπτικης ινας ειχα, παντα μα παντα επιανα περισσοτερο απο τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα


Τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν ισχύει αυτό.
Με δικό μου εξοπλισμό και κομμένο το προσωπικό μου qos και με κανέναν άλλον περιορισμό,
τα speedtest μου δίνουν ακριβώς την ίδια ταχύτητα με αυτή του πακέτου μου.

----------


## user2163

Να προσθέσω ότι στην ftth μπορείς πανεύκολα να πας σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε λίγα λεπτά, με απομακρυσμένη αλλαγή, όταν αυτές γίνουν εμπορικά διαθέσιμες.

----------


## dslsub

Το δηλώνει η ιστοσελίδα τους ήδη. Όποιος έχει βάλει ίνα είναι 1Gbps-ready. 
Αυτό άσχετα από το πως θα βγάλουν τα πακέτα μελλοντικά στην αγορά και τι θα επιλέγει ο καταναλωτής.

Η χωρητικότητα που έχει η κάθε τελική ίνα που μπαίνει σε διαμέρισμα έχει ρυθμιστεί στο *1Gbps*.
Τη ρύθμιση του κάθε πακέτου μετά την αναλαμβάνει ένας *λογισμικός κόφτης*.

----------


## georgep138

Off Topic





> Το δηλώνει η ιστοσελίδα τους ήδη Όποιος έχει βάλει ίνα είναι 1Gbps-ready


Πού είναι γραμμένη, αυτή η δήλωση ?

----------


## jkoukos

Στην ίνα είναι δεδομένο ότι μπορείς να πιάσεις το Gigabit, αρκεί να υπάρχει αυτό το πακέτο σύνδεσης. Απλά προς το παρόν δίδονται μικρότερα, τα ίδια με του VDSL.
Ωστόσο επειδή ζητάς επιβεβαίωση, αναφέρεται στην Cosmote στις Συχνές ερωτήσεις:



> *Τι είναι το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών;*
> Το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών είναι η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας για πρόσβαση στο Internet. Επιτρέπει τη μεταφορά δεδομένων με την ταχύτητα του φωτός, μέσα από καλώδια με πάρα πολύ λεπτά γυάλινα νήματα, τις οπτικές ίνες. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα νέες εκπληκτικές ταχύτητες που μελλοντικά μπορούν να φτάσουν μέχρι και 1Gbps!

----------


## Iris07

Και βέβαια είναι και το Sfbb που έχει ως όρο το 1Gbps-ready..

----------


## ChriZ

Όπως και το ufbb... έλεγε ανάπτυξη δικτύου τουλάχιστον 100Mbps με δυνατοτητα εως 1 Gbps η ανακοίνωση απ' ότι θυμάμαι

----------


## dslsub

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Πού είναι γραμμένη, αυτή η δήλωση ?


https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._the_home.html

"Πλεονεκτήματα οπτικών ινών
Ζήσε την απόλυτη εμπειρία Internet και ανακάλυψε σήμερα το Internet του αύριο
με ταχύτητες που μελλοντικά θα φτάνουν το 1Gbps."

----------


## deniSun

Τι ακριβώς συζητάμε τώρα;
Αν η οπτική είναι προτιμότερη από τις dsl;

----------


## user2163

> Τι ακριβώς συζητάμε τώρα;
> Αν η οπτική είναι προτιμότερη από τις dsl;


Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ  :ROFL:

----------


## dyrer

Εχω 200ρα triple play και μου εχω πλέον την επιλογή από 77 σημερα σε 56,90, άρα κάτι μειώθηκε από το πάγιο, αλλά φυσικά με ανανέωση για άλλα 2 χρονια

----------


## dslsub

> Τι ακριβώς συζητάμε τώρα;
> Αν η οπτική είναι προτιμότερη από τις dsl;


Σου παραθέτω την εκκίνηση του τελευταίου σκέλους της συζήτησης.
Από αυτήν δόθηκε το έναυσμα.




> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει μια FTTH σύνδεση 100άρα σε σχέση με μια "κανονική" κατοστάρα ADSL/VDSL;
> Π.χ. εμένα η 100άρα VDSL μου φτάνει τα 90Mbps πραγματικά σε speedtest. Τι παραπάνω θα δω αν πάω σε FTTH;


Θεωρώ από την πλευρά μου ότι κάποια συμπεράσματα που εξάγονται είναι χρήσιμα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν ισχύει αυτό.
> Με δικό μου εξοπλισμό και κομμένο το προσωπικό μου qos και με κανέναν άλλον περιορισμό,
> τα speedtest μου δίνουν ακριβώς την ίδια ταχύτητα με αυτή του πακέτου μου.


Οκ, ο κοφτης μπορει να σε βρισκει ακριβως στην ονομαστικη ταχυτητα.
Παρολα αυτα, αυτο το spike που εχει η οπτικη ινα (λογω του οτι η ταχυτητα περιοριζεται απο το QoS κι οχι απο το μεσο) στο τελος ειναι κι αυτο που κανει τη συμπεριφορα της γραμμης καλυτερη και να μην μπουκωνει.

----------


## deniSun

> Οκ, ο κοφτης μπορει να σε βρισκει ακριβως στην ονομαστικη ταχυτητα.
> Παρολα αυτα, αυτο το spike που εχει η οπτικη ινα (λογω του οτι η ταχυτητα περιοριζεται απο το QoS κι οχι απο το μεσο) στο τελος ειναι κι αυτο που κανει τη συμπεριφορα της γραμμης καλυτερη και να μην μπουκωνει.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά λες ότι αν μπουκώσει η γραμμή σου πχ στα 100Μ στην οπτική θα πάρεις ένα +1-2Μ και έτσι δεν θα μπουκώσει;
Μήπως μπερδεύεσαι με την αντίστοιχη αύξηση που έχει εφαρμόσει ο ΟΤΕ για την απαλοιφή του overhead;

----------


## ChriZ

Μάλλον εννοεί ότι στην οπτική ίνα η δυνατότητες είναι για πολύ παραπάνω και απλά το κόβουν μέσω λογισμικού, απλά δεν είναι άμεσο το κόψιμο..
π.χ. αν κάνω speedtest στη δουλειά ξεκινάει με κάτι 500άρια και μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα σταθεροποιείται στα 200 που είναι το πακέτο.. μισθωμένη είναι αυτή βέβαια, αλλά μάλλον θα ισχύει το ίδιο..

----------


## El oasis

τουλάχιστον κάτι μαθαίνουμε για οπτικές ίνες!

----------


## ChriZ

Βέβαια, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι,  αυτό το έχω δει να συμβαίνει και σε VDSL ... απλά μάλλον πρέπει να σηκώνει και το "μεσο" παραπάνω
Ενώ στην οπτική το μέσο σίγουρα σηκώνει παραπάνω..

----------


## deniSun

> απλά δεν είναι άμεσο το κόψιμο..


Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίνεται αυτό σε κάποιες συνδέσεις αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι που υπάρχει σαν + στις οπτικές.
Διαφορετικά θα το εφάρμοζαν σε όλους.
Η δική μου γραμμή και άλλων που γνωρίζω δεν έχει αυτή την συμπεριφορά.
Το έχω δει μόνο σε φώτο που ανέβασαν κάποιοι μέσα εδώ.
Ακόμα και να είχε όμως μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά δεν θα μπορούσε να δώσει τίποτε παραπάνω στην γραμμή.
Μιλάμε δηλαδή για μια απόκλιση για 1-2''.
Προφανώς όταν θα γεμίσει η γραμμή δεν θα το κάνει για 1-2'' αλλά για πολύ περισσότερο.
Άρα... τι διαφορά να καταλάβεις σε τέτοιον χρόνο;
Και προφανώς η γραμμή σου δεν θα μπορέσει να αποσυμφορηθεί στο λίγο αυτό διάστημα.

----------


## Hetfield

Ειναι πιο απλο βασικα.
Οταν πχ οι συνδεσεις ενος torrent τρεχουν σε full speed, η γραμμη προσπαθει να τραβηξει ολη την ταχυτητα του μεσου.

Η οπτικη ινα σηκωνει 2,4 Gbit, με το bottleneck του router στο 1Gbit ξεκιναει στην αρχη να τραβαει 1Gbit.
Επειτα, μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα αναλαμβανει το QoS του router να κοψει την ταχυτητα σε καθε συνδεση ξεχωριστα, ετσι ωστε το αρθροισμα των συνδεσεων να ειναι η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα.

Στην οπτικη ινα --> αν στο μεταξυ ανοιξεις μια νεα συνδεση (πχ μια βιντεοκληση) ενω οι ηδη υπαρχουσες συνδεσεις του torrent τρεχουν, η βιντεοκληση θα προσπαθησει ξανα να τραβηξει την υπολοιπομενη μεγιστη ταχυτητα του μεσου, και θα εξισορροπηθει μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα απο το QoS.
Στον χαλκο --> αν στο μεταξυ ανοιξεις μια νεα συνδεση (πχ μια βιντεοκληση) ενω οι ηδη υπαρχουσες συνδεσεις του torrent τρεχουν, τοτε αυτα τα λιγα δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να επεμβει το QoS η ροη της βιντεοκλησης θα καθυστερησει γιατι η γραμμη ειναι μπουκωμενη. Κι η ροη της βιντεοκλησης δεν ειναι παντα γραμμικη, και αρα το QoS δεν μπορει παντα να προβλεπει εκ τον προτερων ποσο bandwidth θα δινει προτεραιοτητα στη βιντεοκληση με αποτελεσμα αυτα τα κοψιματα/καθυστερησεις να εμφανιζονται συνεχομενα σαν σπασιματα.
Εκτος κι αν το QoS ειναι best of the best (πραγμα δυσκολο σε οικιακα κι ημιεπαγγελματικα routers).

----------


## Zombis

Off Topic


https://www.sofokleousin.gr/erxetai-...i-enantion-ote

https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1831...ilepikoinonies

https://www.mononews.gr/business/dei...oli-tin-ellada

https://www.mononews.gr/business/dei...-sto-peristeri

https://www.fortunegreece.com/articl...xoun-ti-chora/

 :Whistle:   :Twisted Evil:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> https://www.sofokleousin.gr/erxetai-...i-enantion-ote
> 
> https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1831...ilepikoinonies
> 
> https://www.mononews.gr/business/dei...oli-tin-ellada
> 
> ...


All you do is talk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8v7w46WHa0

Help yourself, don't think
Help yourself, don't speak
Help yourself, don't say a thing at all
Your lucky words don't bleed

----------


## Hetfield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> https://www.sofokleousin.gr/erxetai-...i-enantion-ote
> 
> https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1831...ilepikoinonies
> 
> https://www.mononews.gr/business/dei...oli-tin-ellada
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Να δεις που οταν η πρωτη πιλοτικη διαθεση FTTH σε χονδρικη απο τη ΔΕΗ υλοποιηθει, ξαφνικα θα σκασουν κι οι ταχυτητες Gigabit απο την Cosmote.

----------


## Zus

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> https://www.sofokleousin.gr/erxetai-...i-enantion-ote
> 
> https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1831...ilepikoinonies
> 
> https://www.mononews.gr/business/dei...oli-tin-ellada
> 
> ...


Οι αλήτες, έχουν καταδικάσει την χώρα να είναι στον απόλυτο πάτο, εδώ και δεκαετίες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Θα σκάσουνε συνδιαστικά πακέτα.

Οπτική και ρεύμα  :Razz: 

Μπορεί και αέριο και νερό και πουτάνες.

Τώρα και ψωμί.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Θα σκάσουνε συνδιαστικά πακέτα.
> 
> Οπτική και ρεύμα 
> 
> Μπορεί και αέριο και νερό και πουτάνες.
> 
> Τώρα και ψωμί.


Πουτ***ς ας βάλουν μόνο στα φοιτητικά πακέτα, οι άλλοι έχουν πορτοφόλια...

----------


## vasilismf

> Ήδη 13 σελίδες thread και μόνο ένα post που αναφέρει διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας στην Μεταμόρφωση και μάλιστα και επιβεβαίωση μέσω sms. Και καπάκια μετά άλλο post λέει οτι μπορεί να είναι μούφα. Μήπως, λέω μήπως να κόψουμε τα "αν πάω στα τόσα πόσα θα πιάνω;", "εγώ πιάνω τόσα, με συμφέρει το τάδε;", "χτες έφαγα σουβλάκια, να πιώ σόδα ή οχι;" και να μείνουμε στο θέμα που είναι ο διπλασιασμός των ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να διαβάζουμε αναλογία 13ων σελίδων για ένα χρήσιμο post και να μην γίνεται σπασμένο τηλέφωνο η φάση;
> 
> Λέω εγώ τώρα. Μια άλλη λύση θα ήταν να λέει ο καθένας τον πόνο του εδώ μέσα, και να ανοίξει κάποιος ένα νέο thread που να είναι αποκλειστικά για να γράφει όποιος αναβαθμίστηκε λεπτομέρειες (πότε/που/πως). Νομίζω πως θα ήταν χρηστικό.
> 
> Edit: Υπάρχει ήδη ένα άλλο thread για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στο COSMOTE VDSL subforum. Αλλά σε αντίθεση με εδώ κανείς δεν έχει αναφέρει τίποτα.



εδω ρε φιλε οι μισοι δεν ξερουν να διαβασουν, 80% των ερωτησεων απαντάται *ξεκαθαρα* στο δελτιο τυπου της cosmote, και 15 σελιδες ξανα λεμε τα ιδια πραγματα.

θα παρω αναβάθμιση αν εχω ftth; Θα παρω αναβαθμιση αν εχω vdsl ενω ειναι διαθεσιμο το ftth; Αν η καμπινα μου δινει μεχρι 100mbps 17a θα παρω 200; αν εχω ftth γιατι να μην παρω αναβαθμιση, και γιατι αλλος να πληρωνει τη 200αρα 36 και αλλος 56, λες και δεν υπηρχαν παλια πακετα και τιμες διαφορετικες για το ιδιο πραγμα, και εγω πληρωνω ακομα την 100αρα 43 γιατι δεν εχει λήξει το συμβολαιο ενω τωρα εχει 36, τι να κανουμε; και μπλα μπλα μπλα 3 μηνες τωρα  :Worthy:

----------


## dslsub

> εδω ρε φιλε οι μισοι δεν ξερουν να διαβασουν, 80% των ερωτησεων απαντάται *ξεκαθαρα* στο δελτιο τυπου της cosmote, και 15 σελιδες ξανα λεμε τα ιδια πραγματα.
> 
> θα παρω αναβάθμιση αν εχω ftth; Θα παρω αναβαθμιση αν εχω vdsl ενω ειναι διαθεσιμο το ftth; Αν η καμπινα μου δινει μεχρι 100mbps 17a θα παρω 200; αν εχω ftth γιατι να μην παρω αναβαθμιση, και γιατι αλλος να πληρωνει τη 200αρα 36 και αλλος 56, λες και δεν υπηρχαν παλια πακετα και τιμες διαφορετικες για το ιδιο πραγμα, και εγω πληρωνω ακομα την 100αρα 43 γιατι δεν εχει λήξει το συμβολαιο ενω τωρα εχει 36, τι να κανουμε; και μπλα μπλα μπλα 3 μηνες τωρα


Κάποιοι διαμαρτύρονται όταν η κουβέντα πάει εκτός θέματος και κάποιοι όταν πάει πολύ εντός θέματος. Τι να πεις στο τέλος; Για 100αρες ή για σουβλάκια; Πάντα κάποιος θα έχει πρόβλημα, έτσι είναι η ζωή.
Πάντως η σόδα μετά από τα σουβλάκια ταιριάζει...

----------


## deniSun

> Κάποιοι διαμαρτύρονται όταν η κουβέντα πάει εκτός θέματος και κάποιοι όταν πάει πολύ εντός θέματος. Τι να πεις στο τέλος; Για 100αρες ή για σουβλάκια; Πάντα κάποιος θα έχει πρόβλημα, έτσι είναι η ζωή.
> Πάντως η σόδα μετά από τα σουβλάκια ταιριάζει...


Το εντός του θέματος δεν σημαίνει ότι ρωτάμε ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια.
Εξ άλλου το θέμα δεν είναι τεράστιο για να πει κάποιος ότι δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

----------


## Iris07

Βγήκε ο νέος λογαριασμός μου από Cosmote..
και στο τέλος γράφει τα νέα ότι ξεκίνησε η αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας!

Υποθέτω το βάζουν σε όλους.. και μετά θα δουν εάν μπορούν να στην δώσουν..  :Thinking:

----------


## dslsub

Για τις αναβαθμίσεις σε επαρχιακές πρωτεύουσες και κωμοπόλεις νομών ποιο πληκτρολόγιο θα αναλάβει δράση, το αθηναϊκό ή το επαρχιακό; Ιδού το ερώτημα.

----------


## djpar

Και εμένα βγήκε σήμερα αλλά δεν αναφέρει κάτι

----------


## El oasis

Αναφέρει , στην τελευταία σελίδα ,στο τέλος!

----------


## user2163

Εμένα βγαίνει 1η άρα δεν ξέρω.
Το γράφει σε όλους ή σε όσες γραμμές θα γίνει αναβάθμιση;
Γιατί αν το γράφει σε όλους δεν σημαίνει και κάτι.

----------


## Iris07

> Και εμένα βγήκε σήμερα αλλά δεν αναφέρει κάτι


Μπορείς να πάρεις αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## El oasis

Ενημερωτικά για όλους , φαντάζομαι!  Η ουσία είναι να ανήκεις στην κατηγορία που θα προγραμματιστεί η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Iris07

> Για τις αναβαθμίσεις σε επαρχιακές πρωτεύουσες και κωμοπόλεις νομών ποιο πληκτρολόγιο θα αναλάβει δράση, το αθηναϊκό ή το επαρχιακό; Ιδού το ερώτημα.


Ανάλογα το πόσο λειτουργικό είναι το κάθε τοπικό A/K υποθέτω, ή ελέγχεται από αλλού..  :Thinking:

----------


## dslsub

> Ανάλογα το πόσο λειτουρικό είναι το κάθε τοπικό A/K υποθέτω, ή ελέγχεται από αλλού..


Πάντως όταν παίρνουν τηλ. για επιβεβαίωση σύμβασης, από Αθήνα κεντρικά παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και λένε θα το διαβιβάσω στον τεχνικό μας.
Μάλλον κεντρικά γίνεται το πληκτρολόγι-ινγκ  :headscratch: .

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μια απορία ίσως άκυρη, αν σε όσους είμαστε από Α/Κ, που θα μείνουμε στα 50 και όσοι έχουν ADSL θα τους πάει σε VDSL
Τότε όλοι στο ίδιο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ δε θα είναι σε VDSL, άρα θα μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί Vectoring??
Μήπως και δε χάσουμε και τα 50 που έχουμε λόγω cross talking άμα γίνουν όλοι στα 50...

----------


## Iris07

Vectoring από τα A/K δεν μπορούν να δώσουν.. είναι τεχνολογικός περιορισμός..
οπότε μόνο απλό VDSL έως 50..

Τώρα το εάν αξίζει ή θα το κάνουν να δώσουν σε όλους όσους έχουν 24άρες, VDSL 50..
ποιός ξέρει..

Πιθανόν να πάρουν τα στοιχεία από το εάν σου εμφανίζει 50άρα στην διαθεσιμότητα..

----------


## matelas

> Μια απορία ίσως άκυρη, αν σε όσους είμαστε από Α/Κ, που θα μείνουμε στα 50 και όσοι έχουν ADSL θα τους πάει σε VDSL
> Τότε όλοι στο ίδιο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ δε θα είναι σε VDSL, άρα θα μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί Vectoring??
> Μήπως και δε χάσουμε και τα 50 που έχουμε λόγω cross talking άμα γίνουν όλοι στα 50...


Στο Α/Κ υπάρχουν και τα dslam των παρόχων. Επίσης μαζί με τις vdsl γραμμές υπάρχουν και adsl από τον κάθε πάροχο. Δεν μπορεί να παίξει vectoring.




> Τώρα το εάν αξίζει ή θα το κάνουν να δώσουν σε όλους όσους έχουν 24άρες, VDSL 50..
> ποιός ξέρει..
> 
> Πιθανόν να πάρουν τα στοιχεία από το εάν σου εμφανίζει 50άρα στην διαθεσιμότητα..


Ίσως κάνουν τις 24ρες 50ρες κ όσο πάει αφού δεν παίζει vectoring.




> Για τις αναβαθμίσεις σε επαρχιακές πρωτεύουσες και κωμοπόλεις νομών ποιο πληκτρολόγιο θα αναλάβει δράση, το αθηναϊκό ή το επαρχιακό; Ιδού το ερώτημα.


Γιατί να είναι απαραίτητα πληκτρολόγιο και να μην είναι λίγο πιο αυτόματο; Η θέλω πολλά;  :Razz: 

Μπορούν πχ μέσω tr-069 να δουν ποια γραμμή έχει το κατάλληλο cpe κ αν μπορεί να σηκώσει βάσει στατιστικών να αναβαθμίζει. Εκτός αν θέλουν να τα κάνουν όλα manual για περισσότερη σιγουριά.

----------


## djpar

> Μπορείς να πάρεις αναβάθμιση ?


Υποθέτω ναι. Έχω 100 από καφαο OTE και το site δίνει επιλογή για 200 αν θέλω

----------


## masterfaster

Σε εμένα το site δίνει μέχρι 200Mbps επιλογή. 

Ενώ με έχουν πάρει τηλ. στο παρελθόν για την 50άρα ότι είναι διαθέσιμη κλπ. , αλλά στα 31.90 ευρώ απλά δεν....

----------


## minas

> Στο Α/Κ υπάρχουν και τα dslam των παρόχων. Επίσης μαζί με τις vdsl γραμμές υπάρχουν και adsl από τον κάθε πάροχο. Δεν μπορεί να παίξει vectoring.
> 
> 
> 
> Ίσως κάνουν τις 24ρες 50ρες κ όσο πάει αφού δεν παίζει vectoring.
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί να είναι απαραίτητα πληκτρολόγιο και να μην είναι λίγο πιο αυτόματο; Η θέλω πολλά; 
> ...


Όταν λέμε "πληκτρολόγιο" εννοούμε σε αντιδιαστολή με εργασίες πεδίου. Μπορεί να γίνει εντελώς αυτόματα, μπορεί ακόμα να στείλουν νέο CPE, αλλά χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μεταβεί τεχνικός στο KV ή/και στην καμπίνα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για τις αναβαθμίσεις σε επαρχιακές πρωτεύουσες και κωμοπόλεις νομών ποιο πληκτρολόγιο θα αναλάβει δράση, το αθηναϊκό ή το επαρχιακό; Ιδού το ερώτημα.


To πληκτρολόγιο που ήδη δουλεύει στην περιοχή πχ για Σπέτσες το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στην Πάτρα.

----------


## dslsub

> To πληκτρολόγιο που ήδη δουλεύει στην περιοχή πχ για Σπέτσες το πληκτρολόγιο είναι στην Πάτρα.


Αυτό λογικά σημαίνει λίγο μεγαλύτερη αναμονή γιατί η εντολή πρέπει να έρθει από Αθήνα :Thinking: . Δεν πειράζει θα περιμένουμε.

----------


## georgep138

> Βγήκε ο νέος λογαριασμός μου από Cosmote..
> και στο τέλος γράφει τα νέα ότι ξεκίνησε η αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας!


Αν σου είναι εύκολο, να ανέβαζες σκαναρισμένο, το κομάτι που γράφει για τον διπλασιασμό.
Θα διευκόλυνες, στο να μην έχουμε απορίες, για το τι γράφει'
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ZaNteR

> Αν σου είναι εύκολο, να ανέβαζες σκαναρισμένο, το κομάτι που γράφει για τον διπλασιασμό.
> Θα διευκόλυνες, στο να μην έχουμε απορίες, για το τι γράφει'
> Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## finos

> 


www.cosmote.gr/pdf/freeupgrade

----------


## Kostinos

> Και εμένα βγήκε σήμερα αλλά δεν αναφέρει κάτι


15/03 Κι το αναγράφει κάτο κάτο στο τέλος...

----------


## aiolos.01

> Μπορούν πχ μέσω tr-069 να δουν ποια γραμμή έχει το κατάλληλο cpe κ αν μπορεί να σηκώσει βάσει στατιστικών να αναβαθμίζει. Εκτός αν θέλουν να τα κάνουν όλα manual για περισσότερη σιγουριά.


Τέτοιοι μαζικοί αυτοματισμοί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνοι. Πάντα θα προκύψει κάτι σε ενα ποσοστό και δεν μπορούν να τα λύσουν όλα ταυτόχρονα. Πάντα το rollout γίνεται σταδιακά ανεξάρτητα την εφαρμογή.

----------


## djpar

> 15/03 Κι το αναγράφει κάτο κάτο στο τέλος...


Έχετε δίκιο, το βγάζει και σε μένα στο pdf στο τέλος αλλά πρώτου έχει τις αλλαγές σε κάτι χρεώσεις και νόμιζα ότι είναι κείμενο γιαυτό το λόγο. Όπως και να έχει ναι το γράφει για την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση

----------


## matelas

> Τέτοιοι μαζικοί αυτοματισμοί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνοι. Πάντα θα προκύψει κάτι σε ενα ποσοστό και δεν μπορούν να τα λύσουν όλα ταυτόχρονα. Πάντα το rollout γίνεται σταδιακά ανεξάρτητα την εφαρμογή.


Ε δεν λέω να το κάνουν σε ΟΛΟΥΣ μαζικά. Ας το κάνουν σταδιακά και να ελέγχουν ταυτόχρονα. Δεν θα τους γλυτώσει σε χρόνο;

Δεν είπα να τα βάλουν όλα στον αυτόματο.  :Razz:

----------


## El oasis

Πάντως, χθες τα μεσάνυχτα, στο app της cosmote , ενημερωνανε για εργασίες αναβάθμισης, μέχρι 07:00 το πρωί ,τώρα τι αφορουσανε αυτές οι εργασίες δεν ξέρω..κανένας όμως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αναφέρει ότι αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή του.

----------


## ZaNteR

> Πάντως, χθες τα μεσάνυχτα, στο app της cosmote , ενημερωνανε για εργασίες αναβάθμισης, μέχρι 07:00 το πρωί ,τώρα τι αφορουσανε αυτές οι εργασίες δεν ξέρω..κανένας όμως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αναφέρει ότι αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή του.


Λογικα απο αυριο μπορει να αρχισουν. Ξεκινημα βδομαδας κτλπ.

----------


## cyberten

> Λογικα απο αυριο μπορει να αρχισουν. Ξεκινημα βδομαδας κτλπ.


Σε ποια ενότητα το έγραφε αυτό στο app; Να εχω το νου μου να το ελεγξω!

----------


## dslsub

> Πάντως, χθες τα μεσάνυχτα, στο app της cosmote , ενημερωνανε για εργασίες αναβάθμισης, μέχρι 07:00 το πρωί ,τώρα τι αφορουσανε αυτές οι εργασίες δεν ξέρω..κανένας όμως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αναφέρει ότι αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή του.


Γίνονται και κατά τόπο εργασίες αναβάθμισης στα δίκτυά τους.

----------


## matelas

> Γίνονται και κατά τόπο εργασίες αναβάθμισης στα δίκτυά τους.


Ναι αλλά δεν ενημερώνουν ποτέ. Εκτός αν άρχισαν τώρα. 

Πρώτη φορά ακούω το app να ενημερώνει για εργασίες.

Κ εδώ έχουμε καιρό να δούμε ανακοινώσεις αφού δεν τις αναρτούν ούτε στο site τους πλέον.

----------


## dslsub

> Ναι αλλά δεν ενημερώνουν ποτέ. Εκτός αν άρχισαν τώρα.


Σωστό αυτό, και στην περιοχή που είμαι δεν είχαν ενημερώσει πριν από λίγα χρόνια.
Είχε κοπεί το ίντερνετ για 5-6 ώρες από το μεσημέρι και μετά.
Το λαμπάκι dsl μόνιμα αναμμένο, σε σύνδεση με καμπίνα, και το online μόνιμα σβηστό.

Πήραμε τηλέφωνο σε γνωστούς άλλης γειτονιάς για να μας πούνε ότι έχουν και εκείνοι κομμένο ίντερνετ και ότι γίνονται έργα.

----------


## aiolos.01

Η πλάκα είναι οτι αυτό το thread θα σπάσει όλα τα ρεκόρ και κανένας δεν έχει ασχοληθεί να το κάνει sticky.  :Razz:

----------


## masterfaster

Η πλάκα είναι ότι έχουμε 3 διαφορετικά threads για το ιδιο ακριβώς πράγμα:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-%CE%99nternet


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CE%BD-COSMOTE


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## psolord

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι έχουμε 3 διαφορετικά threads για το ιδιο ακριβώς πράγμα:
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-%CE%99nternet
> 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CE%BD-COSMOTE
> 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%89%CE%BD


Είναι για φτάσουμε μέγιστο τα 800mbit! X2 X2 X2! xD

----------


## dslsub

> Είναι για φτάσουμε μέγιστο τα 800mbit! X2 X2 X2! xD


Αν ξεκινήσουμε από 100->200->400->800 τα φτάνουμε.

Αν από 50->100->200->400 Mbps  :Clap:  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Το πολύ-πολύ να δοθεί 300άρα ταχύτητα με πιθανότερο 250. Από εκεί και πάνω δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση σε VDSL, όπου το όριο είναι τα 400 μικτά (Dn+Up).

----------


## ThReSh

> Το πολύ-πολύ να δοθεί 300άρα ταχύτητα με πιθανότερο 250. Από εκεί και πάνω δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση σε VDSL, όπου το όριο είναι τα 400 μικτά (Dn+Up).


Μακάρι να αντιγράψουν σύντομα τα πακέτα της DT και στο upload.

----------


## jkoukos

Προσωπικά δέχομαι και τα 200, αλλά θέλω μεγαλύτερο upload (40-50).

----------


## goku

> Προσωπικά δέχομαι και τα 200, αλλά θέλω μεγαλύτερο upload (40-50).


Μήπως δεν τα δίνουν και επίτηδες για να αποτρέψουν τυχόν στήσιμο server ή άλλων υπηρεσιών για τις οποίες κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πας σε επαγγελματικά (και ποιο ακριβά προφανώς) πακέτα;

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι μια απιθανότητα αλλά, για μένα, κοντόφθαλμη πολιτική.

----------


## aiolos.01

> Μήπως δεν τα δίνουν και επίτηδες για να αποτρέψουν τυχόν στήσιμο server ή άλλων υπηρεσιών για τις οποίες κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πας σε επαγγελματικά (και ποιο ακριβά προφανώς) πακέτα;


Server σε dynamic IP δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά προφανώς θέλουν να σπρώξουν όποιον έχει ανάγκη για μεγάλο upload σε ακριβά πακέτα.

----------


## ChriZ

> Server σε dynamic IP δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά προφανώς θέλουν να σπρώξουν όποιον έχει ανάγκη για μεγάλο upload σε ακριβά πακέτα.


Μια χαρά εύκολο είναι, συν ότι μπορείς να πάρεις πακέτο με στατική ΙΡ για κάτι πιο "σοβαρό"
Τσιπιά είναι κατ' εμε και τρόπος να σου "αναβαθμίζουν" τις υπηρεσίες με το σταγονόμετρο για να φαίνεται εξέλιξη..
Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες ούτως ή άλλως δεν περιμένουν από τις VDSL .. η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία με μισθωμένες είναι... εκεί έχουνε άλλες απαιτήσεις. Τι θα κάνει δηλαδή, είμαι μεγάλη εταιρία, θα μου δώσει 100/100 ή 200/200 ο οτε σε VDSL και θα κόψω τη μισθωμένη; Ούτε καν...

----------


## kastoras74

Από τον Οκτώβρη έκανα αίτηση για παροχή vdsl 50 mbps στην Vodafone μέσα στην πόλη της Άρτας.
Ακόμα περιμένω...
Προφανώς μόνο η Cosmote έχει πρόσβαση στα δίκτυα υψηλών ταχυτήτων.
Εμείς θα μείνουμε με τις απλές γραμμές των 8-10 mbps.
Αν και τελευταία σκέφτομαι να πληρώσω το πρόστιμο και να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο και να πάω cosmote.

----------


## x_undefined

> είμαι μεγάλη εταιρία, θα μου δώσει 100/100 ή 200/200 ο οτε σε VDSL και θα κόψω τη μισθωμένη; Ούτε καν...


Οι μεγάλες εταιρείες όχι, αρκετές μικρότερες πολύ πιθανό, ειδικά αν είναι FTTH αντί για VDSL.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μια χαρά εύκολο είναι, συν ότι μπορείς να πάρεις πακέτο με στατική ΙΡ για κάτι πιο "σοβαρό"
> Τσιπιά είναι κατ' εμε και τρόπος να σου "αναβαθμίζουν" τις υπηρεσίες με το σταγονόμετρο για να φαίνεται εξέλιξη..
> Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες ούτως ή άλλως δεν περιμένουν από τις VDSL .. η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία με μισθωμένες είναι... εκεί έχουνε άλλες απαιτήσεις. Τι θα κάνει δηλαδή, είμαι μεγάλη εταιρία, θα μου δώσει 100/100 ή 200/200 ο οτε σε VDSL και θα κόψω τη μισθωμένη; Ούτε καν...


Σε VDSL δεν γίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά σε FTTH/GPON γίνεται.

Σε VDSL πάντως θα μπορούσε να δώσει 100/40 και 250/50 όπως κάνει η μαμά DT.

----------


## El oasis

Οι γραμμές FTTH στο δίκτυο COSMOTE Fiber ξεπερνούν τις 600.000, ενώ μέχρι το τέλος του 2022 θα ανέλθουν σε περίπου 1 εκατομμύριο, όπως λένε, που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει σχέδιο επέκτασης ανά περιοχή.  Επίσης, λένε ότι ξεκινά (όχι ξεκίνησε) η σταδιακή δωρεάν αναβάθμιση όπου είναι εφικτό ,κλπ έως το τέλος του 2022.  Άρα , μπορεί (εύχομαι να είναι λάθος το σκεπτικό μου) σε κάποιους από μας που  περιμένουμε την αναβάθμιση ( επειδή το ελέγξαμε και μέχρι τώρα  δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη το ftth ) τελικά να μην γίνει η αναβάθμιση αφού η περιοχή μας θα είναι στα πλάνα για επέκταση γραμμών ftth, έως το τέλος του 2022. Μακάρι να μην ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## djpar

Όπα όπα... Αν δηλαδη η περιοχή μου έχει διαθεσιμότητα fiber to the home δεν θα πάρω free upgrade ; επίσης που κοιτάω αν μπορώ να έχω διαθεσιμότητα διότι στο site δεν λέει τίποτα εκτός από το ότι μπορώ να έχω 200mbps

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι γραμμές FTTH στο δίκτυο COSMOTE Fiber ξεπερνούν τις 600.000


Εννοείς διαθεσιμότητα ή ενεργές?

----------


## zackkast

Έχω μία απορία με εμάς που είμαστε από Α/Κ και το Max rate μας το επιτρέπει για 50 χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα θεωρητικά αλλά στο site η διαθεσιμότητα είναι μόνο για Έως 24 Mbps σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους μου τα μασούσαν μόλις τους έδωσα το τηλέφωνο :Thinking:

----------


## STILO

Εβιβα μας κουμπάρε .. και εις άλλα με υγεία.

----------


## stefkon

> Το πολύ-πολύ να δοθεί 300άρα ταχύτητα με πιθανότερο 250. Από εκεί και πάνω δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση σε VDSL, όπου το όριο είναι τα 400 μικτά (Dn+Up).


Ούτε για πλάκα τα 300Mbps.  :No no: 
Θα πέσει πολύ κλάμα και γκρίνια (με τέτοια "ποιότητα" καλωδιωσης που έχουμε εδώ, χώρια και την απόσταση που θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρή).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Καλύτερα είναι να δώσει μεγαλύτερο Upload σε αναλογία 20% ή 30%.  :Smile: 
Για 300άρια και πάνω μόνο σε οπτική να δώσουν.

----------


## Iris07

Γιατί να μην δώσουν.. ?

Ας δώσουν και όσο πιάνει ο καθένας..  :Cool: 
Τι 250.. τι 300.. (θέμα στην τιμή σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρχει..)
Εξάλου είναι στις δυνατότητες του 35b.

Εγώ στα ~100 μέτρα από καμπίνα με κάμποσες μούφες πάνω στην γραμμή τα σηκώνω..
Ας δώσουν 330/70 ..  :Cool: 

Από 200 να πάω στα 250 δεν θα μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά..

----------


## stefkon

> Έχω μία απορία με εμάς που είμαστε από Α/Κ και το Max rate μας το επιτρέπει για 50 χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα θεωρητικά αλλά στο site η διαθεσιμότητα είναι μόνο για Έως 24 Mbps σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους μου τα μασούσαν μόλις τους έδωσα το τηλέφωνο


Ναι, αποφεύγουν να δώσουν από Α/Κ VDSL εκτός αν εισαι "σχετικά" κοντά (λιγότερο από χ.λ.μ. καλωδιακά) ή έχεις ήδη VDSL και συνεχίζουν να σου παρέχουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί να μην δώσουν.. ?
> 
> Ας δώσουν και όσο πιάνει ο καθένας.. 
> Τι 250.. τι 300..
> 
> *Εγώ στα ~100 μέτρα από καμπίνα με κάμποσες μούφες πάνω στην γραμμή τα σηκώνω..*
> 
> Ας δώσουν 330/70 ..


Θεωρητικά τα σηκώνεις, στην πράξη θα σηκώσεις ... κάτι άλλο (προβλήματα με την καλωδίωση).   :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*




			Μην πάει στο "πονηρό" το μυαλό σου.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι εννοείς ?

(γιατί το Fritz μου δείχνει 315 στην καμπίνα..)

----------


## treli@ris

Όταν πήγαινα ένα φεγγάρι για παραμετροποίηση dslam καμπίνας, τεχνικά κλείδωνε σε ενα μέσο όρο 310-320 down / 31-33 up ανά πόρτα, πρακτικά όμως η μέγιστη ταχύτητα με lan πάνω στο switch δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 285/30 ανά μέτρηση.



https://ibb.co/DLY4g7T, αν γίνει ζουμ στην εικόνα διακρίνονται τα νούμερα

----------


## aiolos.01

> Μια χαρά εύκολο είναι, συν ότι μπορείς να πάρεις πακέτο με στατική ΙΡ για κάτι πιο "σοβαρό"
> Τσιπιά είναι κατ' εμε και τρόπος να σου "αναβαθμίζουν" τις υπηρεσίες με το σταγονόμετρο για να φαίνεται εξέλιξη..
> Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες ούτως ή άλλως δεν περιμένουν από τις VDSL .. η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία με μισθωμένες είναι... εκεί έχουνε άλλες απαιτήσεις. Τι θα κάνει δηλαδή, είμαι μεγάλη εταιρία, θα μου δώσει 100/100 ή 200/200 ο οτε σε VDSL και θα κόψω τη μισθωμένη; Ούτε καν...


ΟΚ αφού το λες εσύ οτι είναι ευκολο έτσι θα είναι. Μετά βέβαια λες οτι μπορείς να πάρεις στατική οπότε σε βλέπω λίγο αναποφάσιστο. Αλλά δε βαριέσαι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zackkast

> Ναι, αποφεύγουν να δώσουν από Α/Κ VDSL εκτός αν εισαι "σχετικά" κοντά (λιγότερο από χ.λ.μ. καλωδιακά) ή έχεις ήδη VDSL και συνεχίζουν να σου παρέχουν.


Ναι είμαι ήδη σε VDSL 26999/2695 κλειδωμένα το Max rate πάνω κάτω ειναι 63/14 down/up αμφιβάλλω ότι θα υπάρχει και αρκετό bandwidth αν δώσουν σε όλο το χωριό 50 Τώρα θα δούμε τι να πω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iris07

> Όταν πήγαινα ένα φεγγάρι για παραμετροποίηση dslam καμπίνας, τεχνικά κλείδωνε σε ενα μέσο όρο 310-320 down / 31-33 up ανά πόρτα, πρακτικά όμως η μέγιστη ταχύτητα με lan πάνω στο switch δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 285/30 ανά μέτρηση.
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/DLY4g7T, αν γίνει ζουμ στην εικόνα διακρίνονται τα νούμερα


Χμμ.. πάντως σε έναν άλλο φίλο εδώ που έχει σχεδόν δίπλα του την καμπίνα της Wind,
το Fritz του έδειξε το μέγιστο ~ 340/60 = 400 σε 35b..

Wind είναι και αυτή η καμπίνα.. ?

----------


## Zus

> Όταν πήγαινα ένα φεγγάρι για παραμετροποίηση dslam καμπίνας, τεχνικά κλείδωνε σε ενα μέσο όρο 310-320 down / 31-33 up ανά πόρτα, πρακτικά όμως η μέγιστη ταχύτητα με lan πάνω στο switch δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 285/30 ανά μέτρηση.
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/DLY4g7T, αν γίνει ζουμ στην εικόνα διακρίνονται τα νούμερα


Ποιες είναι οι πόρτες?  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

> Χμμ.. πάντως σε έναν άλλο φίλο εδώ που έχει σχεδόν δίπλα του την καμπίνα της Wind,
> το Fritz του έδειξε το μέγιστο ~ 340/60 = 400 σε 35b..
> 
> Wind είναι και αυτή η καμπίνα.. ?


Ναι της Wind είναι. Η εικόνα είναι περίπου 2 χρόνια πίσω όταν έμπαιναν καμπίνες Αιγάλεω/Αγ. Βαρβάρα. Ίσως τότε στο 35b έβαζαν προφίλ και τώρα το έχουν ελεύθερο. Σε αντίστοιχες της Vodafone χαμηλά στο Ντυνάν το 35b έπαιζε με μέγιστα 180-190 αν θυμάμαι καλά, 3+ χρόνια πίσω αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιες είναι οι πόρτες?


Δεξιά στα πλάγια κάτω πίσω από τα πολύπριζα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Από α.κ ο οτε την 24αρα τη δίνει ακόμα σε adsl η και σε vdsl με 27/2.7; 
Μιλάω για γραμμές όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό το προφίλ 27/2.7... 
* Δεν μιλάω για καμπίνα..

----------


## Iris07

> Ναι της Wind είναι. Η εικόνα είναι περίπου 2 χρόνια πίσω όταν έμπαιναν καμπίνες Αιγάλεω/Αγ. Βαρβάρα. 
> Ίσως τότε στο 35b έβαζαν προφίλ και τώρα το έχουν ελεύθερο. Σε αντίστοιχες της Vodafone χαμηλά στο Ντυνάν το 35b έπαιζε με μέγιστα 180-190 αν θυμάμαι καλά, 3+ χρόνια πίσω αυτό.


Πάντως και απ' ότι έχω δει και καταλαβαίνω ο εξοπλισμός που βάζει τώρα η Wind στις καμπίνες της είναι ότι τελευταίο (και από εκδόσεις)
υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα..

Και βλέπω ότι ιδίως τα Fritz πάνε τρένο με το 35b που έχει αφήσει ελεύθερο..
(Με 100άρα είμαι τώρα..)

Στην τελευταία αναβάθμιση Firmware κέρδισα +20 Mbps!

_- **Improved** Upgraded stability and interoperability with Supervectoring (35b)
- **Improved** Better stability and interoperability
- **Improved** Stability and data rates with vectoring (17a) improved_

----------


## dslsub

Ο διπλασιασμός έγινε, ούτε επανεκκίνηση μόντεμ δεν χρειάζεται όταν γίνεται από απόσταση με πληκτρολόγιο.

----------


## balander

παντως στην περιοχη μου, οσοι εχουν 100αρα δυσκολα να πανε παραπανω. Σχεδον ολες οι καμπνες ειναι μεχρι 17α. (αρα μεχρι 100mbps). Κερδισμενοι οσοι ειχαν 50αρα μονο δηλαδη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ο διπλασιασμός έγινε, ούτε επανεκκίνηση μόντεμ δεν χρειάζεται όταν γίνεται από απόσταση με πληκτρολόγιο.


Kούκλος.

98.43 ?
Δώστο βλάβη.

Και πόσα πληρώνεις είπαμε ?

----------


## dslsub

> Kούκλος.
> 
> 98.43 ?
> Δώστο βλάβη.
> 
> Και πόσα πληρώνεις είπαμε ?


 :Cool: 

Να σκάψω το λάκκο μου δηλαδή :Laughing: ...

Στα 31,9 της πρώην 50αρας.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :One thumb up: 
Μετά τον 1ο 50άρη, έχουμε και τον 1ο 100άρη!

Σου στείλανε μήνυμα ?

Τώρα ψάχνουμε τον 1ο 200άρη !!  :Razz:

----------


## ChriZ

> ΟΚ αφού το λες εσύ οτι είναι ευκολο έτσι θα είναι. Μετά βέβαια λες οτι μπορείς να πάρεις στατική οπότε σε βλέπω λίγο αναποφάσιστο. Αλλά δε βαριέσαι...


Δεν διαφώνησα μαζί σου... Ούτε βέβαια και καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς διαφωνείς και συ μαζί μου...  :Thinking: 
Έγραψες ότι "Server σε dynamic IP δεν είναι εύκολο". Το dyndns μια χαρά στο λύνει το πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μπορείς και τσάμπα. Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα ή για κάποιους λόγους δεν τον εξυπηρετεί η δυναμική ΙΡ, μπορεί να πάρει static.. Παλιά 5-6 ευρώ έξτρα το μήνα ήταν, τώρα νομίζω βαφτίσαν την υπηρεσία "business" και στη δίνουν σε αντίστοιχα πακέτα. Τα οποία βέβαια σε κόστος/υποστήριξη/διαθεσιμότητα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με μισθωμένες, συν ότι δε λύνουν το πρόβλημα του χαμηλού upload, που αυτό ήταν το θέμα μας εξαρχής.

----------


## dslsub

> Σου στείλανε μήνυμα ?


Και στα δικά σου με 200 :Cool: 

Στην εφαρμογή τουλάχιστον δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο μήνυμα. Δεν θυμάμαι αν καταχωρήθηκε κάποιο κινητό σε σχέση με τη σταθερή σύνδεση.

Έκανα επανεκκίνηση να δω που θα προσαρμοστεί το snr


Από 9,4 είναι τώρα στα 13 κάπου.
Έχω την αγωνία αν θα παραμένει σταθερό και στην 100αρα.
Θα το παρατηρήσω και θα γράψω ξανά αν προκύψει κάτι.

----------


## ThReSh

> παντως στην περιοχη μου, οσοι εχουν 100αρα δυσκολα να πανε παραπανω. Σχεδον ολες οι καμπνες ειναι μεχρι 17α. (αρα μεχρι 100mbps). Κερδισμενοι οσοι ειχαν 50αρα μονο δηλαδη.


Είναι 17a επειδή τόσο δείχνουν τώρα τα modem τους ή ρωτήσετε κάποιον από ΟΤΕ και σας είπαν ότι δεν υποστηρίζουν?

----------


## jimmyl

Κερδισμενοι αυτοι πυ ειχαν 50 και πηγαν σε 100 , γιατι τα  ολα τα κουτια ειχαν αυτη τη δυνατοτητα , λιγοτερο κερδισμενοι αυτοι που απο 100 μπορουν να πανε σε 200 εαν το υποστηριζει το κουτι που ανηκουν , χαμενοι αυτοι που εχουν 100 αλλα δεν υποστηριζει πιο πανω το κουτι που ανηκουν , μεταξυ αυτων και εγω ,  :Thumb down:

----------


## georgep138

> Ο διπλασιασμός έγινε, ούτε επανεκκίνηση μόντεμ δεν χρειάζεται όταν γίνεται από απόσταση με πληκτρολόγιο.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236145 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236146


Η VDSL καμπίνα, ποιανού παρόχου είναι ?
Περιοχή ?

----------


## netblues

Επανεκιννηση router οχι, το modem μια χαρα ξανασυγχρονισε στις 2 το πρωι. Δεν θα γινοταν και αλλιως.

----------


## Iris07

> Η VDSL καμπίνα, ποιανού παρόχου είναι ?
> Περιοχή ?


Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός με τις καμπίνες..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...27#post7228427

- - - Updated - - -




> Κερδισμενοι αυτοι πυ ειχαν 50 και πηγαν σε 100 , γιατι τα  ολα τα κουτια ειχαν αυτη τη δυνατοτητα , λιγοτερο κερδισμενοι αυτοι που απο 100 μπορουν να πανε σε 200 εαν το υποστηριζει το κουτι που ανηκουν , χαμενοι αυτοι που εχουν 100 αλλα δεν υποστηριζει πιο πανω το κουτι που ανηκουν , μεταξυ αυτων και εγω ,


Από άποψη κόστους στην Cosmote αυτοί που θα πάνε από 100 στα 200 θα κερδίσουν πιο πολύ..  :Cool:

----------


## user2163

Περιμένω τη 200άρα μου...

----------


## dslsub

> Η VDSL καμπίνα, ποιανού παρόχου είναι ?
> Περιοχή ?


Cosmote είναι η καμπίνα,
Κάπου στη Θεσσαλία (για να μην πω και που ακριβώς σε δημόσιο φόρουμ :Smile: )

----------


## rexdimos

εμένα πάντως στην περιοχή μου αν διπλασιάσουν θα γελάσουμε δυο φορες εχω προσπαθήσει να παω σε 200 και 2 φορες εχω γυρίσει στα 100 αφού ναι μεν κλείδωνε αλλά μετα 10 λεπτά εκανε επανεκκινήσεις που σημαίνει οτι η γραμμή δεν είναι σταθερή με 100 και 17α βράχος .

----------


## user2163

> εμένα πάντως στην περιοχή μου αν διπλασιάσουν θα γελάσουμε δυο φορες εχω προσπαθήσει να παω σε 200 και 2 φορες εχω γυρίσει στα 100 αφού ναι μεν κλείδωνε αλλά μετα 10 λεπτά εκανε επανεκκινήσεις που σημαίνει οτι η γραμμή δεν είναι σταθερή με 100 και 17α βράχος .


Αν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα λογικά θα σε γυρίσουν σε 200, θα το δηλώσεις βλάβη και θα σε πάνε πίσω στα 100.

----------


## balander

> Είναι 17a επειδή τόσο δείχνουν τώρα τα modem τους ή ρωτήσετε κάποιον από ΟΤΕ και σας είπαν ότι δεν υποστηρίζουν?


Στην διαθεσιμότητα βγάζει μέχρι 100 και δεν υποστηρίζει 200. Αυτό στις 95/100 καμπίνες της πόλης.

----------


## ThReSh

> Στην διαθεσιμότητα βγάζει μέχρι 100 και δεν υποστηρίζει 200. Αυτό στις 95/100 καμπίνες της πόλης.


Ouch, μλκία.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στην διαθεσιμότητα βγάζει μέχρι 100 και δεν υποστηρίζει 200. Αυτό στις 95/100 καμπίνες της πόλης.


Υπομονή
Θα σκάψουμε
Και θα σας δώσουμε οπτική

Τι να τις κάνουμε τις κάρτες ?

----------


## cyberten

> Υπομονή
> Θα σκάψουμε
> Και θα σας δώσουμε οπτική
> 
> Τι να τις κάνουμε τις κάρτες ?


Άντε ντε... στέλνω 4-5 γράμματα καθε χρονο στην COSMOTE γι'αυτό!

----------


## deniSun

> Όταν πήγαινα ένα φεγγάρι για παραμετροποίηση dslam καμπίνας, τεχνικά κλείδωνε σε ενα μέσο όρο 310-320 down / 31-33 up ανά πόρτα, πρακτικά όμως η μέγιστη ταχύτητα με lan πάνω στο switch δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 285/30 ανά μέτρηση.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236139
> 
> https://ibb.co/DLY4g7T, αν γίνει ζουμ στην εικόνα διακρίνονται τα νούμερα


Ωραία φώτο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Πάντως και εγώ σε επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα με την cosmote μου είπαν ότι έχω Fiber μέχρι την καμπίνα (και ότι δεν παρέχουν μέχρι το σπίτι) οπότε λογικά θα με αναβαθμίσουν.

Βέβαια δεν ήξεραν πότε και με παρέπεμψαν στο 13888.
Για να δούμε...

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει μια ασάφεια πάντως στο θέμα...

----------


## papispetses

Επιβεβαιώνω από Σπέτσες, Σήμερα διπλασιαστηκε και σε μένα, από 50 στα 100

----------


## user2163

> Επιβεβαιώνω από Σπέτσες, Σήμερα διπλασιαστηκε και σε μένα, από 50 στα 100


 :ROFL:  Κλαίω με το "vazelara" στο wi-fi

----------


## Iris07

Μπορείς να κάνεις και καμάκι έτσι..  :Wink: 

Maria_I_Love_You !!  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιβεβαιώνω από Σπέτσες, Σήμερα διπλασιαστηκε και σε μένα, από 50 στα 100


Ωραία.. οπότε γίνεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα!  :Wink:

----------


## El oasis

Από 100Mbps σε 200Mbps δεν βλέπω να έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση μέχρι στιγμής.   Ερώτηση, χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο να κάνουν ή από το πληκτρολόγιο γίνεται η αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200;

----------


## ZaNteR

> Από 100Mbps σε 200Mbps δεν βλέπω να έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση μέχρι στιγμής.   Ερώτηση, χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο να κάνουν ή από το πληκτρολόγιο γίνεται η αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200;


Η καμπινα που ειμαι δινει 200αρα και μου εκαναν και προσφορες για 200αρα για μήνες. Συνήθως εδω οτι αλλαγη γινεται πεφτει Πεμπτη (+10% και G.INP αλλαγες επεσαν Πεμπτη). Θέλω να δω τι θα γίνει την ερχομένη.

----------


## dslsub

> Από 100Mbps σε 200Mbps δεν βλέπω να έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση μέχρι στιγμής.   Ερώτηση, χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο να κάνουν ή από το πληκτρολόγιο γίνεται η αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200;


Η κοσμοτέ έχει στην πλειοψηφία καμπίνες 100. Οπότε για να δώσει 200 σε 100αρηδες πρέπει να αρχίσει να τοποθετεί κάρτες 35β. Αν το κάνει παίρνει χρόνο.

Αυτοί που μπορούν να πάνε γρήγορα στα 200 με σκέτο πληκτρολόγιο είναι *οι συνδρομητές κοσμοτέ καμπινάτοι από wind*.

----------


## Swishh

> Ο διπλασιασμός έγινε, ούτε επανεκκίνηση μόντεμ δεν χρειάζεται όταν γίνεται από απόσταση με πληκτρολόγιο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236145
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236146


Διπλασιάστηκε και το upload;

----------


## ThReSh

> Διπλασιάστηκε και το upload;


Ε ναι, πακέτο πάει με το downstream.  :Razz:

----------


## dslsub

> Διπλασιάστηκε και το upload;


Ναι upload = 1/10 * download

----------


## El oasis

> Η κοσμοτέ έχει στην πλειοψηφία καμπίνες 100. Οπότε για να δώσει 200 σε 100αρηδες πρέπει να αρχίσει να τοποθετεί κάρτες 35β. Αν το κάνει παίρνει χρόνο.
> 
> Αυτοί που μπορούν να πάνε γρήγορα στα 200 με σκέτο πληκτρολόγιο είναι *οι συνδρομητές κοσμοτέ καμπινάτοι από wind*.


Συνδρομιτης cosmote είμαι ,η καμπίνα είναι στα 50 μέτρα . Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καμπίνα από wind.

----------


## Swishh

> Ναι upload = 1/10 * download





> Ε ναι, πακέτο πάει με το downstream.


Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## zeronero

Γνωστός μέσα στον τοπικό ΟΤΕ μού επιβεβαίωσε ότι η καμπίνα μου υποστηρίζει 200, έχει κάρτες 35b, όπως έλεγε και ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας. Με παρότρυνε να πάω σε αυτούς από vf γιατί άρχισαν τους διπλασιασμούς... Τον 06/2022 έχω ανανέωση στην vf. Θα δείξει.

upd: Εγώ περισσότερο φοβάμαι ότι θα μπουκώσουν οι καμπίνες με αυτούς τους διπλασιασμούς.

----------


## papispetses

Μόνο vazelara  ????????

----------


## ThReSh

> upd: Εγώ περισσότερο φοβάμαι ότι θα μπουκώσουν οι καμπίνες με αυτούς τους διπλασιασμούς.


Από παλιότερα posts θυμάμαι ότι δεν είναι "ενεργοποιημένες" όλες οι ίνες που ρίχνουν για την κάθε καμπίνα κι ότι μπορούν μελλοντικά να "αναβαθμίσουν" εύκολα αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## UltraB

Χθες είχε πάει ο πατέρας μου σε ένα κατάστημα Γερμανός για κάτι άσχετο και τον ενημέρωσαν ότι έχει αρχίσει ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων και ότι έχει προγραμματιστεί και για εμάς (τη δική μας γραμμή, για Ηράκλειο, who knows...).

Του ανέφεραν επίσης ότι θα λάβουμε νέο router το οποίο θα πιάνει σε όλο το σπίτι. Και εδώ ίσως είναι το ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι. Αν μιλούσε για την σύνδεση μας (100αρα), σκέφτομαι μήπως αρχίσουν να στέλνουν το Smart και το Mesh σε όσους τους αναβαθμίσουν σε 200αρες και πιθανών αντίστοιχα το Plus σε όσους δεν το έχουν ( ; ). _Δε γνωρίζει απ αυτά οπότε δε μπορούσε να ρωτήσει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και τα συναφή._

----------


## balander

Και ZTE H1600 Θα δίνουν στις αναβαθμίσεις. Υπάρχει παρουσίαση του μοντέλου εδώ στο adslgr

----------


## stefkon

> Την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι εννοείς ?
> 
> (γιατί το Fritz μου δείχνει 315 στην καμπίνα..)


Την καλωδίωση από το Καφάο μέχρι και τον ρούτερ σου.
Αν έχεις αλλάξει την καλωδίωση στην οικία σου,* παραμένει η καλωδίωση από το Καφάο*.
Επειδή στην πλειοψηφία τους οι καλωδιώσεις είναι "σάπιες" θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα τα οποία θα φανούν στις πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες, 200άρες και μετά επειδή θα στρεσάρονται (από τις μεγάλες συχνότητες και ταχύτητες).
Επειδή το Fritz (και το κάθε ρούτερ) *σου λένε θεωρητικά* ότι μπορούν να πιάσουν τόσο, στην πράξη δεν ισχύει αυτό.
Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει αν η καλωδίωση είναι καλή, είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση (καλωδιακά πάντα), δεν έχει μαζέψει υγρασία κ.τ.λ..
Αν ισχύουν οι παραπάνω συνθήκες τότε θα πιάσει το θεωρητικό νούμερο, διαφορετικά θα πιάσει λιγότερο (το πόσο εξαρτάται πάλι από διάφορους παράγοντες).
Όταν με το καλό κάνεις την αναβάθμιση σε 200άρα, θα πάρεις μια γεύση της γραμμής σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Από 100Mbps σε 200Mbps δεν βλέπω να έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση μέχρι στιγμής.   Ερώτηση, χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο να κάνουν ή από το πληκτρολόγιο γίνεται η αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200;


Αν δεν έχει η καμπίνα *κάρτες 35b* απλά το ξεχνάς μέχρι να κάνουν εκεί αναβάθμιση πρώτα.

----------


## Iris07

Ok.. θα δούμε στην πορεία..

----------


## El oasis

Όταν ελέγχω με το τηλέφωνο , βγάζει cosmote  fiber έως 200 Mbps, διαθέσιμο στη περιοχή σου, άρα λογικά πρέπει να έχει η καμπίνα (βρίσκεται στα 50 μέτρα) κάρτες 35b.. ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## jimmyl

> Όταν ελέγχω με το τηλέφωνο , βγάζει cosmote  fiber έως 200 Mbps, διαθέσιμο στη περιοχή σου, άρα λογικά πρέπει να έχει η καμπίνα  κάρτες 35b.. ή κάνω λάθος;


Κανονικα ναι

----------


## user2163

> Όταν ελέγχω με το τηλέφωνο , βγάζει cosmote  fiber έως 200 Mbps, διαθέσιμο στη περιοχή σου, άρα λογικά πρέπει να έχει η καμπίνα  κάρτες 35b.. ή κάνω λάθος;


Έχει ναι, και εμένα το ίδιο.

----------


## ZaNteR

> Έχει ναι, και εμένα το ίδιο.


Στο mycosmote η γενικα σας εχουν κανει καμια προσφορα για 200αρα?

----------


## user2163

> Στο mycosmote η γενικα σας εχουν κανει καμια προσφορα για 200αρα?


Εμένα όχι μόνο για cosmote tv

----------


## NiKapa

> Στο mycosmote η γενικα σας εχουν κανει καμια προσφορα για 200αρα?


Σε μένα ναι ..

----------


## SIDASHE

Τωρα που ληγει το συμβολαιο να κανω μια υποβαθμιση απο 50αρα(36 ευρω) σε 24αρα(26 ευρω) μηπως μου την κανουν 50αρα και γλιτωσουμε το 10αρικο?

----------


## NiKapa

> Σε μένα ναι ..


μόλις τώρα μπήκα και το έχουν αφαιρέσει ..πάντως η καμπίνα μου δίνει 200
στην διαθεσιμότητα μου δίνει τα 200 με το smart στα 51,9

----------


## ZaNteR

> μόλις τώρα μπήκα και το έχουν αφαιρέσει ..πάντως η καμπίνα μου δίνει 200


Και σε εμενα πριν κανα 2 βδομαδες μου έδειχνε προσφορες για 200αρα αλλα τωρα μόνο για 100αρι πακετο με TV (η περιοχη μου υποστιριζει 200αρα στο ψαχτιρι εδώ και 2 χρονια +).

----------


## Zus

> Τωρα που ληγει το συμβολαιο να κανω μια υποβαθμιση απο 50αρα(36 ευρω) σε 24αρα(26 ευρω) μηπως μου την κανουν 50αρα και γλιτωσουμε το 10αρικο?


Τρελά λεφτά δίνεις για 50αρα. Εγώ για 100 στα 29 ευρώ το σκέφτομαι γιατί είναι ακριβό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τρελά λεφτά δίνεις για 50αρα. Εγώ για 100 στα 29 ευρώ το σκέφτομαι γιατί είναι ακριβό.


"Δεν υπάρχει θεωρία, ούτε τρένα ούτε πλοία, κι ο καθένας το παλεύει όπως ξέρει και μπορεί"
Οι κυβερνήσεις πέφτουνε μα η αγάπη μένει.

ΥΓ
Από 100άρα πήγα σε 50άρα ftth των 32 € (cosmote), τόσα βρήκα, τόσα διάλεξα, την εποχή που διάλεξα μετά την επιδότηση.
Οι τιμές (και οι υπηρεσίες) βελτιώνονται με τα χρόνια, εμείς πάντα θα πληρώνουμε μέχρι να καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες μας, ακριβά ή φτηνά.
Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις 600.000 δραχμές που δώσαμε για να αγοράσουμε IBM pc to 1984, διάφοροι φίλοι και τον μοιραζόμασταν.

Αναβαθμίζαμε σαν τρελοί ώσπου το pc κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες και σταματήσαμε να αναβαθμίζουμε.
Τα ίδια και στα κινητά
Τα ίδια και στις ταχύτητες internet

----------


## ariusbb

Όσοι αναβαθμιστήκατε πήρατε SMS ή θα πρέπει να μπαίνουμε να βλέπουμε το router;

----------


## dslsub

> Όσοι αναβαθμιστήκατε πήρατε SMS ή θα πρέπει να μπαίνουμε να βλέπουμε το router;


Από το ρούτερ το είδα όταν το έλεγξα το πρωί, η αναβάθμιση έγινε στις 2:30 το βράδυ κάπου.

----------


## Ατταλος

Προσωπικά ούτε SMS πήρα...ούτε επανεκκίνηση έκανε το ρούτερ.Από 50αρα πήγε 100.

----------


## Iris07

Κάνεις ένα D/L από εδώ..
http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/

και βλέπεις τι γίνεται!  :Wink:

----------


## emskan

Επίσης όσοι αναβαθμιστήκατε, από το site της cosmote σας βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα την ταχύτητα που σας έγινε η αναβάθμιση;

Εμένα π.χ. αν κάνω αναζήτηση με τηλ.αριθμό μου βγάζει διαθέσιμο έως 50. Τις τελευταίες μέρες όμως βλέπω στο Fritzbox Attainable throughput 118+, ενώ μέχρι πριν το Attainable ήταν περίπου 58-60.

----------


## dslsub

> Επίσης όσοι αναβαθμιστήκατε, από το site της cosmote σας βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα την ταχύτητα που σας έγινε η αναβάθμιση;
> 
> Εμένα π.χ. αν κάνω αναζήτηση με τηλ.αριθμό μου βγάζει διαθέσιμο έως 50. Τις τελευταίες μέρες όμως βλέπω στο Fritzbox Attainable throughput 118+, ενώ μέχρι πριν το Attainable ήταν περίπου 58-60.


Σε εμένα συμπίπτουν:


Σε κάποια μέρη μπορεί να είναι θέμα πολιτικής και όχι της καμπίνας.
Θέμα χωρητικότητας του ευρύτερου δικτύου δηλαδή.

----------


## ZaNteR

Παιρνει λιγο καιρο μεχρι να αλλαξουν στο ψαχτιρι οταν μια καμπινα παιρνει καρτα με 35b και δίνει παραπανω ταχυτητα. Η δικια μου ηταν για μήνες εως 50 και ας ειχε attainable 147mbps απο την μερα που τη βαλανε.

----------


## vat

Μόλις έγινε και σε εμένα η αλλαγή. Από 17a σε 35b (100->200Mbps)

----------


## ZaNteR

> Μόλις έγινε και σε εμένα η αλλαγή. Από 17a σε 35b (100->200Mbps)


Εγινε χωρίς επανασυνχρονισμο?

----------


## ThReSh

> Μόλις έγινε και σε εμένα η αλλαγή. Από 17a σε 35b (100->200Mbps)


1η πρίζα στο σπίτι το modem?

----------


## vat

> Εγινε χωρίς επανασυνχρονισμο?


11:23 μέχρι 11:26 ήταν offline, άρα ξαναέγινε συγχρονισμός

- - - Updated - - -




> 1η πρίζα στο σπίτι το modem?


είναι σε επιχείρηση. Απευθείας στο router πάει η γραμμή, δεν υπάρχει άλλη πρίζα.
Είναι η περιοχή έτσι, αφού τα καλώδια είναι εναέρια...

----------


## Iris07

Ωπα!
Αρχίσανε και οι 200άρες!

Από καμπίνα της Wind ?
ή Cosmote ?

----------


## ThReSh

> είναι σε επιχείρηση. Απευθείας στο router πάει η γραμμή, δεν υπάρχει άλλη πρίζα.
> Είναι η περιοχή έτσι, αφού τα καλώδια είναι εναέρια...


Κρίμα, με attenuation 5.5 να μην συγχρονίζει πιο πάνω.

----------


## vat

> Ωπα!
> Αρχίσανε και οι 200άρες!
> 
> Από καμπίνα της Wind ?
> ή Cosmote ?


Cosmote

- - - Updated - - -




> Κρίμα, με attenuation 5.5 να μην συγχρονίζει πιο πάνω.


Δεν περίμενα να τα πιάσει τα 200.
Και προς το καλοκαίρι λογικά θα πέσει κ άλλο αφού είναι τουριστικός προορισμός.
Πάντως μόνο και μόνο για το upload αξίζει

----------


## Iris07

> Cosmote


Ααα.. δεν είστε στο ΦΙΛΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ - Λάρισα ?

----------


## vat

> Ααα.. δεν είστε στο ΦΙΛΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ - Λάρισα ?


Στη Λάρισα είναι το σπίτι και το γραφείο.
Η γραμμή που ανέβασα είναι Λεπτοκαρυά Πιερίας (ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια)

----------


## SIDASHE

> Τρελά λεφτά δίνεις για 50αρα. Εγώ για 100 στα 29 ευρώ το σκέφτομαι γιατί είναι ακριβό.


Tι να κανω τoσο το ειχε η Cosmote πριν 2 χρονια που το ειχα κανει το προγραμμα.
Να βαλω 24αρα δηλαδη με 2-3 ευρω λιγοτερα?
Δεν εχω κι αλλη επιλογη.

----------


## Iris07

> Στη Λάρισα είναι το σπίτι και το γραφείο.
> Η γραμμή που ανέβασα είναι Λεπτοκαρυά Πιερίας (ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια)


Οk, οπότε ναι Cosmote..

Πάντως καλό νέο αυτό, η Cosmote ανεβάζει τώρα και τις 100άρες!

----------


## ThReSh

> Πάντως καλό νέο αυτό, η Cosmote ανεβάζει τώρα και τις 100άρες!


Γιατί, είχαν πει ότι δεν θα το κάνουν ή ότι θα γίνει αργότερα σε αυτές?

Ανά καμπίνα και περιοχή πάνε λογικά, ότι υπάρχει σε αυτές και μπορεί, διπλασιάζεται...

----------


## Iris07

Κοίτα επειδή λένε για όλο το 2022, απλά φοβόμουν μήπως για αρχή πιάσουν τις 24άρες, και τις 50άρες..
και αφήσουν τις 100άρες σε 2η φάση..  :Cool: 

Αλλά όπως φαίνεται παίζουν όλες μαζί!

----------


## matelas

> Μόλις έγινε και σε εμένα η αλλαγή. Από 17a σε 35b (100->200Mbps)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236202
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236203


Καλορίζικη.  :Smile: 

Σου ήρθε ειδοποίηση σε cosmote app η sms?

----------


## vat

> Καλορίζικη. 
> 
> Σου ήρθε ειδοποίηση σε cosmote app η sms?


Τίποτα απολύτως. Notification από grafana/homeassistant ήρθε μετά το linkup

----------


## ThReSh

> Κοίτα επειδή λένε για όλο το 2022, απλά φοβόμουν μήπως για αρχή πιάσουν τις 24άρες, και τις 50άρες..
> και αφήσουν τις 100άρες σε 2η φάση.. 
> 
> Αλλά όπως φαίνεται παίζουν όλες μαζί!


Προφανώς, το αντίθετο θα ήταν επικός μαζοχισμός. Αντί να ξεμπερδεύουν με όλες τις συνδέσεις σε μια καμπίνα με το 1ο "πέρασμα", να πρέπει να κάνουν και 2ο για τα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα? Τι θα κέρδιζαν?

----------


## ChriZ

Έχω 2 εταιρικές 50άρες στο lab στη δουλειά... λογικά θα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν κι αυτές..για να δούμε...

----------


## sotirisv

> Κοίτα επειδή λένε για όλο το 2022, απλά φοβόμουν μήπως για αρχή πιάσουν τις 24άρες, και τις 50άρες..
> και αφήσουν τις 100άρες σε 2η φάση.. 
> 
> Αλλά όπως φαίνεται παίζουν όλες μαζί!


Ελπίζω να γίνει και στα φοιτητικά adsl από καμπίνα, γιατί δεν είδα ενημέρωση στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό όπως σε άλλους. Στο 13888 δεν ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν, ενώ στο κατάστημα του Γερμανού στην Αχαρνών μου είπαν ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει κανονικά.

----------


## matelas

> Τίποτα απολύτως. Notification από grafana/homeassistant ήρθε μετά το linkup


Το δελτίο τύπου γράφει για ενημέρωση αλλά μάλλον πάει περίπατο. Όχι ότι μας νοιάζει η ειδοποίηση, την αναβάθμιση θέλουμε.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Οι  συνδρομητές στους οποίους είναι εφικτή η αναβάθμιση, *θα ενημερωθούν, αμέσως μετά την ολοκλήρωσή της, μέσω του λογαριασμού σταθερής, της εφαρμογής My COSMOTE App και με γραπτό μήνυμα (**sms**).* Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.cosmote.gr/fiber.







> Προφανώς, το αντίθετο θα ήταν επικός μαζοχισμός. Αντί να ξεμπερδεύουν με όλες τις συνδέσεις σε μια καμπίνα με το 1ο "πέρασμα", να πρέπει να κάνουν και 2ο για τα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα? Τι θα κέρδιζαν?


Με το +10% που είχαν δώσει στον συγχρονισμό τουλάχιστον στην καμπίνα μου έκαναν δεύτερο πέρασμα. Ο γείτονας με 24ρα το πήρε πχ σήμερα και σε μένα με 50ρα ήρθε κανα ~2μηνο μετά. 

Το ginp το ίδιο, οι γείτονες (όσους έχω δει δλδ) το έχουν εδώ και καιρό κ σε μένα τίποτα. 

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι περνάνε ανά καμπίνα μια φορά και τέλος.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Off Topic





> Τίποτα απολύτως. Notification από grafana/homeassistant ήρθε μετά το linkup


Άσχετο αλλά είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό.
Μπορείς να μας δώσεις κανένα link/ hint για το πως το υλοποίησες;

----------


## ThReSh

> Με το +10% που είχαν δώσει στον συγχρονισμό τουλάχιστον στην καμπίνα μου έκαναν δεύτερο πέρασμα. Ο γείτονας με 24ρα το πήρε πχ σήμερα και σε μένα με 50ρα ήρθε κανα ~2μηνο μετά.
> 
> Το ginp το ίδιο, οι γείτονες (όσους έχω δει δλδ) το έχουν εδώ και καιρό κ σε μένα τίποτα.
> 
> Με αυτά τα δεδομένα δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι περνάνε ανά καμπίνα μια φορά και τέλος.


Τραγικό.  :Sad:

----------


## vat

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Άσχετο αλλά είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό.
> Μπορείς να μας δώσεις κανένα link/ hint για το πως το υλοποίησες;




Off Topic


		Στο χώρο έχω στημένο server με proxmox
Εκεί έχω εγκατεστημένο ένα grafana stack και homeassistant.
Ακολουθώντας τον @henfi ( https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CE%B9-Grafana ) "σύνδεσα" το speedport με το homeassistant, όπου στη συνέχεια το homeassistant με μία influxdb που την διαβάζει το grafana. Από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Notifications από homeassistant ή/και grafana σε push, email, slack, discord κ.ο.κ.

----------


## matrix1

Σε οσους απο 24 πηγαν σε 50, πριν ηταν σε 24αρι μεσω καμπινας A/K η ηταν σε FTTC;

Εχει ενδιαφερον να μαθουμε αν αρχισαν οπως θα ηταν και το λογικο, πρωτα να βγαζουν κοσμο απο τα κακα Α/Κ για να τους βαλουν στις FTTC καμπινες που μπορει και να ειναι διπλα τους σε σχεση με το Α/Κ. Ή αν άρχισαν με το πιο ευκολο, να αλλαζουν οσους ειναι σε καμπινες FTTC και ακομα οι σαπιες adsl απο A/K περιμενουν.

----------


## dslsub

Τζάμι η 100άρα, το snr σταθερό κάπου στα 13+ dB, firmware ote2, και download 12,5 MB/sec (ubisoft) ή αλλιώς 11,9 MiB/sec (microsoft) *συνεχόμενα*.
*Προβλεπέ* που λένε στην καθημερινή.



Καλές αναβαθμίσεις στους υπόλοιπους :Thumbs up:

----------


## Iris07

> Τίποτα απολύτως. Notification από grafana/homeassistant ήρθε μετά το linkup


Όσοι έχουν Fritz θα τους στείλει ειδοποίηση! (Push service)  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλές αναβαθμίσεις στους υπόλοιπους


Ωραίος!  :Wink:

----------


## El oasis

Η επαρχία διαβάζω προχωράει, στην Αθήνα η αναβάθμιση στα 200 πως πάει; Όποιος είδε αλλαγή στην ταχύτητα ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## UltraB

Εμένα πάντως με ενημέρωσαν από το 13888 για άλλο ζήτημα που έκανα τηλέφωνο έπειτα από σχετική ερώτηση, πως όσοι αναβαθμιστούν θα λάβουν sms 2-3 ημέρες πριν την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## El oasis

> Εμένα πάντως με ενημέρωσαν από το 13888 για άλλο ζήτημα που έκανα τηλέφωνο έπειτα από σχετική ερώτηση, πως όσοι αναβαθμιστούν θα λάβουν sms 2-3 ημέρες πριν την αναβάθμιση.


Πριν ή μετά ;  Νομίζω λέει μετά την ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης...

----------


## UltraB

> Πριν ή μετά ;  Νομίζω λέει μετά την ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης...


Πριν μου ανέφερε η κοπέλα. Πριν, μετά, λίγη σημασία έχει. Ας μας αναβαθμίσουν και σε μην λάβουμε καν μήνυμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## SIDASHE

> Τωρα που ληγει το συμβολαιο να κανω μια υποβαθμιση απο 50αρα(36 ευρω) σε 24αρα(26 ευρω) μηπως μου την κανουν 50αρα και γλιτωσουμε το 10αρικο?


Λετε να κανω κανενα πειραμα να το δοκιμασω η θα μεινω με την 24αρα?????

----------


## El oasis

> Λετε να κανω κανενα πειραμα να το δοκιμασω η θα μεινω με την 24αρα?????


 Εγώ θα έλεγα να τους ρωτήσεις ,δεν χάνεις τίποτα!

----------


## SIDASHE

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να τους ρωτήσεις ,δεν χάνεις τίποτα!


Aυτο ειναι το κακο οτι θα πρεπει να βασιστω στην γνωμη ενος υπαλληλου.
Δεν ξερω λιγο φοβαμαι κιολας μην μπλεξω.

----------


## stefkon

> "Δεν υπάρχει θεωρία, ούτε τρένα ούτε πλοία, κι ο καθένας το παλεύει όπως ξέρει και μπορεί"
> Οι κυβερνήσεις πέφτουνε μα η αγάπη μένει.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Από 100άρα πήγα σε 50άρα ftth των 32 € (cosmote), τόσα βρήκα, τόσα διάλεξα, την εποχή που διάλεξα μετά την επιδότηση.
> Οι τιμές (και οι υπηρεσίες) βελτιώνονται με τα χρόνια, εμείς πάντα θα πληρώνουμε μέχρι να καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες μας, ακριβά ή φτηνά.
> *Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις 600.000 δραχμές που δώσαμε για να αγοράσουμε IBM pc to 1984, διάφοροι φίλοι και τον μοιραζόμασταν.
> *
> Αναβαθμίζαμε σαν τρελοί ώσπου το pc κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες και σταματήσαμε να αναβαθμίζουμε.
> ...




Off Topic


		Ελα μου.
Και μοιρασιά ;

----------


## NiKapa

Παιδιά μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα όπου να γράφουμε τις αναβαθμίσεις ανά περιοχή ? :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα όπου να γράφουμε τις αναβαθμίσεις ανά περιοχή ?


Και άλλο νήμα; 
έχουμε 3 ανοιχτά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, + τις όποιες αναφορές γίνονται σε νήματα  ΑΚ και παρόχων

----------


## GregoirX23

Υπάρχει κανείς με κοτε 24αρα από α.κ που να είναι στα 27/2,7; Η είναι μόνο προφίλ καμπίνας αυτό; 
Το ρώτησα και πιο πίσω..

----------


## KgEO

Εγω που είμαι 24αρα απο AK και δεν έχει μπει ακόμα ftth στην περιοχη αναρωτιέμαι αμα θα παω 50 και αν πάμε όλοι 50 εδώ θα αντέξει η καμπίνα?
Αν κάποιος απο το ΑΚ πήγε σε 50αρα να το πει για να ξέρω αμα θα αναβαθμιστώ, μην χαίρομαι τσάμπα

----------


## Bigsam

Εχθές και προχθές στην Λάρισα (κέντρο) παρατήρησα πολλά βανάκια της Cosmote (3) που "πάλευαν" οι τεχνικοί σε παλαιές καμπίνες.

----------


## mezzanine

Περιμένω και εγώ την αναβάθμιση, με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά θα κλειδώσω 100;

----------


## dslsub

> Περιμένω και εγώ την αναβάθμιση, με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά θα κλειδώσω 100;


Είναι λίγο ζόρικα τα πράγματα αλλά θα κλειδώσεις *κοντά* στα 100 μάλλον.

Εμένα η αναβάθμιση έριξε το down snr από τα 30 στα 14 dB (16 μονάδες).
Εσύ μέχρι τα 8 ή 9 έχεις περιθώριο κάπου 10 μονάδες.

Θα πας σίγουρα παραπάνω δεν θα βγεις χαμένος πάντως.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στο χώρο έχω στημένο server με proxmox
> Εκεί έχω εγκατεστημένο ένα grafana stack και homeassistant.
> Ακολουθώντας τον @henfi ( https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CE%B9-Grafana ) "σύνδεσα" το speedport με το homeassistant, όπου στη συνέχεια το homeassistant με μία influxdb που την διαβάζει το grafana. Από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Notifications από homeassistant ή/και grafana σε push, email, slack, discord κ.ο.κ.


Εξαιρετικός!
Και εσύ αλλά και αυτός που έχει φτιάξει το plugin!

Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ μια που έχω παρόμοιο setup (speedport, proxmox, homeasistant κλπ)

----------


## Iris07

> Εγω που είμαι 24αρα απο AK και δεν έχει μπει ακόμα ftth στην περιοχη αναρωτιέμαι αμα θα παω 50 και αν πάμε όλοι 50 εδώ θα αντέξει η καμπίνα?
> Αν κάποιος απο το ΑΚ πήγε σε 50αρα να το πει για να ξέρω αμα θα αναβαθμιστώ, μην χαίρομαι τσάμπα


Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εξοπλισμός στις καμπίνες σε εσάς..
Μόνο οι συνδέσεις που πάνε τις γραμμές σας στο A/K..
Όλος ο εξοπλισμός είναι στα Α/Κ..

Τώρα εάν θα αναβαθμίσουν και εσάς, αυτό είναι άλλο ερώτημα..

----------


## TsonTson

Καλημέρα,

δεν έχω καταλάβει, αυτός ο διπλασιασμός που κάνουν, και λένε ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 22, ισχύει και για καινούργιες συνδέσεις που γίνονται μέσα στο 22; Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, εγώ τώρα έχω ADSL από Α/Κ, και δεν έχει μπει ούτε αναμένεται να μπει σύντομα FTTC/FTTH. VDSL από Α/Κ, παρότι παλιότερα έδιναν, έχουν σταματήσει να δίνουν (δε δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα), οπότε δε θα αναβαθμιστώ, και θα μείνω με το 24άρι πρόγραμμα. Λογικά το καλοκαίρι μετακομίζω, και σίγουρα θα διαλέξω να πάω κάπου που έχει FTTC. Αν μετά τη μεταφορά της γραμμής μου, κάνω συμβόλαιο για 50άρα ας πούμε, θα με αναβαθμίσουν σε 100άρα, ή θα έχω χάσει τη δυνατότητα για τον διπλασιασμό;

----------


## ZaNteR

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> δεν έχω καταλάβει, αυτός ο διπλασιασμός που κάνουν, και λένε ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 22, ισχύει και για καινούργιες συνδέσεις που γίνονται μέσα στο 22; Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, εγώ τώρα έχω ADSL από Α/Κ, και δεν έχει μπει ούτε αναμένεται να μπει σύντομα FTTC/FTTH. VDSL από Α/Κ, παρότι παλιότερα έδιναν, έχουν σταματήσει να δίνουν (δε δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα), οπότε δε θα αναβαθμιστώ, και θα μείνω με το 24άρι πρόγραμμα. Λογικά το καλοκαίρι μετακομίζω, και σίγουρα θα διαλέξω να πάω κάπου που έχει FTTC. Αν μετά τη μεταφορά της γραμμής μου, κάνω συμβόλαιο για 50άρα ας πούμε, θα με αναβαθμίσουν σε 100άρα, ή θα έχω χάσει τη δυνατότητα για τον διπλασιασμό;


μεχρι τοτε θα εχουν ριξει και τις τιμες, δεν νομιζω να βγεις χαμενος.

----------


## El oasis

Ερώτηση , αν πας σε κάρτα 35b, (όταν με το καλό γίνει η αναβάθμιση απο 100 σε 200Mbps,)  εγώ που έχω τώρα dsl_max_downstream", 141528, dsl_snr", "varvalue": "13.6 \/ 31.3"και dsl_atnu", "varvalue": "9.5 \/ 7.5", σημαίνει ότι θα πιάσω 141Mbps; ή μπορεί και παραπάνω ;

----------


## UltraB

Παραπάνω λογικά.

----------


## Iris07

> μεχρι τοτε θα εχουν ριξει και τις τιμες, δεν νομιζω να βγεις χαμενος.


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ.. 
εάν έχουν βγει νέες τιμές και κάποιος κάνει συμβόλαιο με νέα τιμή δεν θα γίνεται διπλασιασμός..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ερώτηση , αν πας σε κάρτα 35b, (όταν με το καλό γίνει η αναβάθμιση απο 100 σε 200Mbps,)  εγώ που έχω τώρα dsl_max_downstream", 141528, dsl_snr", "varvalue": "13.6 \/ 31.3"και dsl_atnu", "varvalue": "9.5 \/ 7.5", σημαίνει ότι θα πιάσω 141Mbps; ή μπορεί και παραπάνω ;


Αν είσαι τώρα με ρούτερ που δεν υποστηρίζει 35b δεν βλέπεις την μέγιστη ταχύτητα της καμπίνας (35b) πάντως..

Δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...44#post7199744

Όταν είχα το Speedport entry έλεγε μέχρι 141..
όταν έβαλα το Fritz έδειξε 294 ...

----------


## dslsub

> Ερώτηση , αν πας σε κάρτα 35b, (όταν με το καλό γίνει η αναβάθμιση απο 100 σε 200Mbps,)  εγώ που έχω τώρα dsl_max_downstream", 141528, dsl_snr", "varvalue": "13.6 \/ 31.3"και dsl_atnu", "varvalue": "9.5 \/ 7.5", σημαίνει ότι θα πιάσω 141Mbps; ή μπορεί και παραπάνω ;


Παραπάνω, εξάλλου όλο το επιπλέον φάσμα συχνοτήτων χρησιμοποιείται για το down.
Το up δεν κερδίζει καθόλου με 35β

----------


## glf

> Υπάρχει κανείς με κοτε 24αρα από α.κ που να είναι στα 27/2,7; Η είναι μόνο προφίλ καμπίνας αυτό; 
> Το ρώτησα και πιο πίσω..


Εγώ είμαι 


```
Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2696/26999 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 9964/34155 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 18.9/13.3 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.8/16.8 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 8.6/14.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 8/16 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 44/39 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 6/13 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 16116/254631
```

----------


## sotirisv

Από λάθος το έγραψα σε άλλο θέμα : https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...67#post7230667

----------


## Iris07

> Πριν από λίγο μου έστειλε φίλος μου το μήνυμα του ΟΤΕ για την αναβάθμιση από 50 σε 100.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236270


Και εμείς.. 40 χρόνια πελάτες του OTE είμαστε.. μην μας ξεχάσει!!  :Razz:

----------


## mezzanine

Αυτό που βγάζει το speedport plus:

vartype: "value",
varid: "dsl_max_downstream",
varvalue: "96312"

Εννοεί max στα 17b ή στα 35a; 

Δηλάδη με τα παρακάτω:

{
vartype: "value",
varid: "dsl_snr",
varvalue: "18.3 / 30.0"
},
{
vartype: "value",
varid: "dsl_atnu",
varvalue: "10.0 / 17.0"
}

Θα με βάλουν σε 35b για να πιάσω τα σκάρτα 100 ή θα με αφήσουν με 17b και όσα πιάσει (65 :Wink:  ;

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Μια ζωή στην απ' έξω.  :Sorry: 
2016 Inalan ενημερώνει ότι θα έρθει στην περιοχή μου. Μερικούς μήνες μετά το ακυρώνει.
2018 Vodafone έχει αναλάβει το Α/Κ και δίνει FTTC. Είμαι εντός των 550 μέτρων και η δική μου καμπίνα δεν αναβαθμίζεται.
2019 είχα μια καλή προσφορά σε Vodafone για σταθερή, κινητή, TV και 2 καρτοκινητά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μου έδινε VDSL κι ας μην έπιανα το 50άρι.
2020 Inalan έρχεται τελικά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, αλλά σταματά στα μισά του δρόμου ~800 μέτρα και δεν συνεχίζει προς εμένα.
2022 Vodafone ξεκινά εργασίες οπτικών ινών στην περιοχή μου (προς το παρόν μόνο σκαπτικά και πέρασμα σωλήνων) και μάλλον δεν θα προλάβω μέχρι τέλους του έτους το κουπόνι του sfbb.
2022 Cosmote ξεκινά διπλασιασμό των συνδέσεων, αλλά είτε τώρα που είμαι από αστικό κέντρο είτε αργότερα σε FTTH δεν θα επωφεληθώ.

----------


## user2163

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μια ζωή στην απ' έξω. 
> 2016 Inalan ενημερώνει ότι θα έρθει στην περιοχή μου. Μερικούς μήνες μετά το ακυρώνει.
> 2018 Vodafone έχει αναλάβει το Α/Κ και δίνει FTTC. Είμαι εντός των 550 μέτρων και η δική μου καμπίνα δεν αναβαθμίζεται.
> 2019 είχα μια καλή προσφορά σε Vodafone για σταθερή, κινητή, TV και 2 καρτοκινητά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μου έδινε VDSL κι ας μην έπιανα το 50άρι.
> 2020 Inalan έρχεται τελικά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, αλλά σταματά στα μισά του δρόμου ~800 μέτρα και δεν συνεχίζει προς εμένα.
> 2022 Vodafone ξεκινά εργασίες οπτικών ινών στην περιοχή μου (προς το παρόν μόνο σκαπτικά και πέρασμα σωλήνων) και μάλλον δεν θα προλάβω μέχρι τέλους του έτους το κουπόνι του sfbb.
> 2022 Cosmote ξεκινά διπλασιασμό των συνδέσεων, αλλά είτε τώρα που είμαι από αστικό κέντρο είτε αργότερα σε FTTH δεν θα επωφεληθώ.


Το συνεχίζω

2023 Μετακόμισα στη Σουηδία και έχω 1gbit συμμετρική με 200SEK (20 Ευρώ). :Razz:

----------


## psydefects

> Αυτό που βγάζει το speedport plus:
> 
> vartype: "value",
> varid: "dsl_max_downstream",
> varvalue: "96312"
> 
> Εννοεί max στα 17b ή στα 35a; 
> 
> Δηλάδη με τα παρακάτω:
> ...


35b κ 100αρα μόνο αν ήσουν σε καμπίνα wind εξαρχής κ είχες 35b.. Σε άλλη περίπτωση παραμένεις 17α κ όσο πιάσεις..

----------


## finos

> 35b κ 100αρα μόνο αν ήσουν σε καμπίνα wind εξαρχής κ είχες 35b.. Σε άλλη περίπτωση παραμένεις 17α κ όσο πιάσεις..


δεν θα αλλαξουν προφιλ για τις 200ρες δηλ;

----------


## PEPES

> δεν θα αλλαξουν προφιλ για τις 200ρες δηλ;


Θα αλλάξουν σε 35b για τις 200ρες.

----------


## mezzanine

> 35b κ 100αρα μόνο αν ήσουν σε καμπίνα wind εξαρχής κ είχες 35b.. Σε άλλη περίπτωση παραμένεις 17α κ όσο πιάσεις..


Τελικά το 96 max attainable βγαίνει με 35b; 
Οταν θέλανε να με πάνε με έξτρα κόστος στα 90 (τοσο μου λεγανε απο το τηλ) θα το κάνανε με 35b; Μπορεί με 17a και attenuation 10.0 στα 50 να πάει στα 90;

----------


## psydefects

> Τελικά το 96 max attainable βγαίνει με 35b; 
> Οταν θέλανε να με πάνε με έξτρα κόστος στα 90 (τοσο μου λεγανε απο το τηλ) θα το κάνανε με 35b; Μπορεί με 17a και attenuation 10.0 στα 50 να πάει στα 90;


Εγώ με 9.8 attenuation έχω attainable 93 περίπου..με 17α εννοείται.

----------


## dslsub

> Το συνεχίζω
> 
> 2023 Μετακόμισα στη Σουηδία και έχω 1gbit συμμετρική με 200SEK (20 Ευρώ).


Πιστεύω ο ήλιος της Ελλάδος ακόμα και όταν η χώρα έχει τα χίλια μύρια προβλήματα ( :Bla Bla: ), αξίζει περισσότερο από το σουηδικό γκίγκαμπιτ( :Badmood: ).

----------


## Iris07

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μια ζωή στην απ' έξω. 
> 2016 Inalan ενημερώνει ότι θα έρθει στην περιοχή μου. Μερικούς μήνες μετά το ακυρώνει.
> 2018 Vodafone έχει αναλάβει το Α/Κ και δίνει FTTC. Είμαι εντός των 550 μέτρων και η δική μου καμπίνα δεν αναβαθμίζεται.
> 2019 είχα μια καλή προσφορά σε Vodafone για σταθερή, κινητή, TV και 2 καρτοκινητά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μου έδινε VDSL κι ας μην έπιανα το 50άρι.
> 2020 Inalan έρχεται τελικά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, αλλά σταματά στα μισά του δρόμου ~800 μέτρα και δεν συνεχίζει προς εμένα.
> 2022 Vodafone ξεκινά εργασίες οπτικών ινών στην περιοχή μου (προς το παρόν μόνο σκαπτικά και πέρασμα σωλήνων) και μάλλον δεν θα προλάβω μέχρι τέλους του έτους το κουπόνι του sfbb.
> 2022 Cosmote ξεκινά διπλασιασμό των συνδέσεων, αλλά είτε τώρα που είμαι από αστικό κέντρο είτε αργότερα σε FTTH δεν θα επωφεληθώ.


Εάν βάλουν την διεύθυνση σου στο Sfbb αν γνωρίζω καλά, βγάζεις το κουπόνι, και απλά περιμένεις να βγουν τα πακέτα.. (?)
Οπότε πιστεύω η Vodafone να βάλει όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου..

Αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι κάτι νέο θα βγάλουν μάλλον!  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Λείπουν 2 ΤΚ από την σειρά, ένας εκ των οποίων και ο δικός μου. 
Ο εργολάβος μου είχε αναφέρει ότι θα τελειώσει τις εργασίες έως το καλοκαίρι. Μετά έχει συνέχεια (από άλλον εργολάβο) το πέρασμα των οπτικών ινών κι έχει ο Θεός πότε θα μπει στην δράση.



> 11521, 11522, 11523, 11526, 11527, 11528

----------


## Iris07

H Wind είχε βάλει TK και διευθύνσεις μας στο sfbb 1 χρόνο πριν σκάψει για οπτικές ίνες!  :Cool: 

Όλα μπορούν να γίνουν!  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Το θέμα είναι η πραγματική κατάσταση και όχι τι δηλώνει ως πρόθεση ο καθένας και στο τέλος να μείνεις με ένα χαρτί χωρίς ουσία.
Άντε και το δήλωσε και βγάζω το κουπόνι, τι σημασία θα έχει αν μετά το τέλος του 2022 λήξει το πρόγραμμα και δεν υπάρχει ακόμη δίκτυο ενεργό;
Τι θα γινόταν, αν στις περιοχές της Wind που είχε δηλώσει και δεν έχει ακόμη ενεργοποιήσει μέχρι σήμερα το δίκτυο, από 1η Απρίλη έληγε το πρόγραμμα χωρίς την παράτασή του;

----------


## Iris07

_11. Μέχρι πότε μπορώ να εξαργυρώσω το SFBB κουπόνι μου;

Το SFBB κουπόνι είναι εξαργυρώσιμο μέχρι την 31η Μαρτίου 2022. Τα SFBB κουπόνια που δεν θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έως την 31η Μαρτίου 2022 ακυρώνονται. 
Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία εξαργύρωσης δύναται να παραταθεί με απόφαση της Επιτελικής Δομής ΕΣΠΑ Τομέα Τεχνολογίας, Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης._ 

Μάλλον δεν θα αφήσουν να πάνε χαμένα τα κουπόνια που έχουν βγει.. ή θα βγουν..  :Wink:

----------


## dslsub

Διάβαζα τα σχόλια και διαπίστωσα ότι η σελίδα κλωτσάει συνδεδεμένους χρήστες έξω.

----------


## Iris07

Μερικές φορές το παθαίνω και εγώ..

Γίνεται εδώ και καιρό..

----------


## jkoukos

> Μάλλον δεν θα αφήσουν να πάνε χαμένα τα κουπόνια που έχουν βγει.. ή θα βγουν.


Μια χαρά λέει ότι αναφέρω. Κουπόνια που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι την λήξη του προγράμματος, ακυρώνονται.
Τώρα (31 Μάρτη) δεν ακυρώνονται διότι δόθηκε 6μηνη παράταση. Ρωτώ όμως τι θα γίνει μετά το 6μηνο που θα λήξει αυτή και δεν δοθεί νέα; Και απαντώ, μένεις με ένα άκυρο χαρτί.

----------


## dslsub

Off Topic


		Το νούμερο στην πλαϊνή στήλη που είναι συνήθως στο 1000+ έπεσε ξαφνικά στο 100.  :Confused: 



*Πάντως το πιο χορταστικό είναι η πώρωση της αναβάθμισης (για την αναβάθμιση) παρά η τελική ουσία.
*
Αν όλες τις συνδέσεις στην Ελλάδα τις έκαναν αμέσως 1 Gbit, η περισσότερη χωρητικότητα θα έμενε αναξιοποίητη.

Η παγκόσμια διακίνηση βρίσκεται κάπου στα 2 Petabit/sec
Αυτό ισούται με 2 εκατομμύρια συνδέσεις του 1 Gbps
Μόνο οι συνδρομητές της Ελλάδος θα είχαν χωρητικότητα για όλη την παγκόσμια κίνηση.
Καταλήγει οξύμωρο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Κάτι τέτοια γράφετε
και δεν μπορώ να κόψω την εκκλησία (με μάσκα)

Εχω ftth πάνω από 3 χρόνια (πάω στον 4ο) και κάθε βδομάδα ανάβω κερί.
Ελπίζω ο ιδιοκτήτης να μην μου ανεβάσει το νοίκι, βέβαια τον βοηθάω κι εγώ στα ηλεκτρονικά του προβλήματα.

----------


## NiKapa

Έστω σε μια γραμμή που πιάνει οριακά τα 100 με 9+ snr & 13Att ,το 35B πόσο μπορεί να δώσει παραπανω στο Down ..?

----------


## x_undefined

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το νούμερο στην πλαϊνή στήλη που είναι συνήθως στο 1000+ έπεσε ξαφνικά στο 100. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Πάντως το πιο χορταστικό είναι η πώρωση της αναβάθμισης (για την αναβάθμιση) παρά η τελική ουσία.
> *
> ...


Επειδή όσοι έχουν Gbps πρέπει και να τις χρησιμοποιούν όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα;

----------


## jkoukos

> Έστω σε μια γραμμή που πιάνει οριακά τα 100 με 9+ snr & 13Att ,το 35B πόσο μπορεί να δώσει παραπανω στο Down ..?


Θα έλεγα 160-180Mbps. Αλλά εξαρτάται από τον χαλκό. Μπορεί να έχει κέρδος μόλις 20% και σε άλλη περίπτωση να είναι πάνω από 80%.




> Επειδή όσοι έχουν Gbps πρέπει και να τις χρησιμοποιούν όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα;


Όχι και ακριβώς για τον λόγο αυτόν είναι δυνατόν να περνούν πολλές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις από την ίδια ίνα.

----------


## NiKapa

> Θα έλεγα 160-180Mbps. Αλλά εξαρτάται από τον χαλκό. Μπορεί να έχει κέρδος μόλις 20% και σε άλλη περίπτωση να είναι πάνω από 80%.


 :One thumb up:  
Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη ,μου έφτιαξες την διάθεση !

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ είμαι 
> 
> 
> ```
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2696/26999 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 9964/34155 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 18.9/13.3 dB 
> ...


Ενδιαφέρον... 
Thanks for the info.. 
Πρέπει να είναι κ άλλος χρήστης πιο πίσω με 24αρα από α.κ & αυτό το προφίλ..

----------


## aiolos.01

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το νούμερο στην πλαϊνή στήλη που είναι συνήθως στο 1000+ έπεσε ξαφνικά στο 100. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Πάντως το πιο χορταστικό είναι η πώρωση της αναβάθμισης (για την αναβάθμιση) παρά η τελική ουσία.
> *
> ...


Τραγικό επιχείρημα. Πραγματικά τραγικό... Επιπέδου Λιακόπουλου και κάτω. 
Την ταχύτητα την θες έτσι ώστε όταν χρειαστείς κάτι να μην περιμένεις. Το 99% του χρόνου η γραμμή θα υποχρησιμοποιείται σε τεράστιο βαθμό.

----------


## dslsub

> Τραγικό επιχείρημα. Πραγματικά τραγικό... Επιπέδου Λιακόπουλου και κάτω. 
> Την ταχύτητα την θες έτσι ώστε όταν χρειαστείς κάτι να μην περιμένεις. Το 99% του χρόνου η γραμμή θα υποχρησιμοποιείται σε τεράστιο βαθμό.


Το διάβασες λίγο βιαστικά μάλλον  :fool:  αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι, το σχόλιο μπορείς να το επεξεργαστείς κάποια στιγμή αργότερα αν το θέλεις.

----------


## deniSun

Προφανώς και κανείς δεν κάνει 100% χρήση του bw για όλη την διάρκεια στην οποία βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένη κάποια συσκευή.
Αν βάλουμε και τους χρόνους όπου οι συσκευές παραμένουν ανενεργές κατά την διάρκεια του 24ώρου, τότε τα ποσοστά χρήστης της γραμμής στο 100% του bw πέφτουν δραματικά.
Και πόσοι, ακόμα και εδώ μέσα, θα τερματίσουν την γραμμή για >30';
Προφανώς αυτοί οι χρόνοι και οι ταχύτητες χρησιμεύουν σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν tor και σε αυτούς που κάνουν Live stream σε FHD και πάνω.
Οι υπόλοιποι είτε είναι σε 50 είτε σε 100 είτε σε 200 δεν θα πάρουν χαμπάρι.
Για να μην μιλήσω για ftth.
Για να μην πω και για το θέμα του εξοπλισμού.
Πόσοι βλέπουν yt σε fhd και πάνω και πόσοι θα καταλάβουν διαφορά σε ένα μπρίκι με hdd, av, win να κατεβάζει upd και chrome λειωμένο σε ad;
Πρακτικά λοιπόν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού δεν θα πάρει χαμπάρι από την αναβάθμιση (που καλώς γίνεται).
Με λίγα λόγια... δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτε γιατί δεν θα δει καμιά διαφορά στην αποστολή email ή στην επίσκεψή του σε fb.

Η αναβάθμιση έπρεπε να γίνει για να πέσουν οι τιμές οι οποίες είναι στον ουρανό.
Έπρεπε να γίνει γιατί δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να υπάρχουν σκαλωμένα πακέτα στον πάτο και από την στιγμή που η τεχνολογία σου το επιτρέπει, γιατί να μην το κάνεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Προφανώς και κανείς δεν κάνει 100% χρήση του bw για όλη την διάρκεια στην οποία βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένη κάποια συσκευή.
> Αν βάλουμε και τους χρόνους όπου οι συσκευές παραμένουν ανενεργές κατά την διάρκεια του 24ώρου, τότε τα ποσοστά χρήστης της γραμμής στο 100% του bw πέφτουν δραματικά.
> Και πόσοι, ακόμα και εδώ μέσα, θα τερματίσουν την γραμμή για >30';
> Προφανώς αυτοί οι χρόνοι και οι ταχύτητες χρησιμεύουν σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν tor και σε αυτούς που κάνουν Live stream σε FHD και πάνω.
> Οι υπόλοιποι είτε είναι σε 50 είτε σε 100 είτε σε 200 δεν θα πάρουν χαμπάρι.
> Για να μην μιλήσω για ftth.
> Για να μην πω και για το θέμα του εξοπλισμού.
> Πόσοι βλέπουν yt σε fhd και πάνω και πόσοι θα καταλάβουν διαφορά σε ένα μπρίκι με hdd, av, win να κατεβάζει upd και chrome λειωμένο σε ad;
> Πρακτικά λοιπόν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού δεν θα πάρει χαμπάρι από την αναβάθμιση (που καλώς γίνεται).
> ...


+1
Σε αναβαθμίσεις του στυλ 50->100, 100->200 το βασικό είναι η αναβάθμιση του upload
Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δουλεύουν πολύ video, επαγγελματικά, και η αποστολή αρχείων χρειάζεται


ΥΓ
Χθές είδα επιλογή μοντέλου για διαφημιστικό.
Υπολογιστής ανοικτός, σύνδεση με Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό, συγκεκριμμένο κείμενο το οποίο έπρεπε να "παίξει" το μοντέλο, zoom και recording.
Θες upload

ΥΓ2
Υπάρχουν "πάρααααααααααα πολλοί" που ασχολούνται με βίντεο.

ΥΓ3
Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι που το internet δεν τους καλύπτει, χρειάζονται thunderbold.
Νοικιάζουν συνήθως apple (macbook που έχουν thunderbold), για μεταφορά αρχείων βίντεο τηλεόρασης, από τις κάμερες σε δίσκους.

Τι να κάνουμε, κάποτε θα ανακαλύψουν και τα refurbished Thinkpad. Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα κάνουν  :Razz:

----------


## dslsub

> Η αναβάθμιση έπρεπε να γίνει για να πέσουν οι τιμές οι οποίες είναι στον ουρανό.


Αυτό μάλιστα.

----------


## KostakisK

Ναι μόνο που οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν πέσει αισθητά, είχε το 50αρι VDSL 31.90 και το πήγε 29.90 και οι άλλες το έχουν 26-25-23 δηλαδή λίγο έλεος

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι μόνο που οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν πέσει αισθητά, είχε το 50αρι VDSL 31.90 και το πήγε 29.90 και οι άλλες το έχουν 26-25-23 δηλαδή λίγο έλεος


Πάντα ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι ακριβότερος.

----------


## Zus

> Ναι μόνο που οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν πέσει αισθητά, είχε το 50αρι VDSL 31.90 και το πήγε 29.90 και οι άλλες το έχουν 26-25-23 δηλαδή λίγο έλεος


Αυτό που γλοικοκοιταζω είναι το 100αρι Nova στα 26 με έναν μήνα δώρο.

----------


## KostakisK

> Αυτό που γλοικοκοιταζω είναι το 100αρι Nova στα 26 με έναν μήνα δώρο.


Καλή η προσφορά και ελπίζω να έχουν βελτιωθεί τα δίκτυα τους απο την UG

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλή η προσφορά και ελπίζω να έχουν βελτιωθεί τα δίκτυα τους απο την UG


Αργεί ακόμα το merge στις υποδομές.

----------


## E_lectron

Στη δική μου περιοχή πάντως δεν είναι εφικτή η αναβάθμιση ενώ 2 τετράγωνα παρακάτω αυτό είναι εφικτό. Κάλεσα το 13888 και με ενημέρωσαν αόριστα ότι όταν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό θα αναβαθμίσουν και την δική μου σύνδεση. Το θέμα είναι πως μέχρι τότε εγώ θα πληρώνω για 50αρα όταν ο γείτονας παρακάτω που ήταν τυχερός, με τα ίδια χρήματα έχει ήδη 100αρα.
Κατ εμέ ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να είχε λύσει τα τεχνικής φύσης του προβλήματα για να προβεί ισάξια σε όλους στη αναβάθμιση αυτή.

----------


## SIDASHE

> Στη δική μου περιοχή πάντως δεν είναι εφικτή η αναβάθμιση ενώ 2 τετράγωνα παρακάτω αυτό είναι εφικτό. Κάλεσα το 13888 και με ενημέρωσαν αόριστα ότι όταν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό θα αναβαθμίσουν και την δική μου σύνδεση. Το θέμα είναι πως μέχρι τότε εγώ θα πληρώνω για 50αρα όταν ο γείτονας παρακάτω που ήταν τυχερός, με τα ίδια χρήματα έχει ήδη 100αρα.
> Κατ εμέ ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να είχε λύσει τα τεχνικής φύσης του προβλήματα για να προβεί ισάξια σε όλους στη αναβάθμιση αυτή.


Το ενα σπιτι διπλα στο αλλο εγω και ο ξαδερφος μου.Εχει 50αρα κι εχω 50αρα.Φυσικα εγω δεν μπορω να βαλω 100αρα ενως αυτος μπορει.Μπορει ακομη να βαλει και οπτικη ινα.Ενω εγω οχι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το ενα σπιτι διπλα στο αλλο εγω και ο ξαδερφος μου.Εχει 50αρα κι εχω 50αρα.Φυσικα εγω δεν μπορω να βαλω 100αρα ενως αυτος μπορει.Μπορει ακομη να βαλει και οπτικη ινα.Ενω εγω οχι.


Eτσι είναι η ζωή, βολευτείτε.
Αλλος καλοπαντρεύεται κι άλλος κακοπαντρεύεται.

ΥΓ
Βάλτε μία 200άρα ftth και συνδέστε τα σπίτια με oπτική.
Πάρτε κι ένα fritz και βάλτε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για 2 σπίτια.

Είστε αγαπημένοι ? :Razz:

----------


## El oasis

> Eτσι είναι η ζωή, βολευτείτε.
> Αλλος καλοπαντρεύεται κι άλλος κακοπαντρεύεται.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Βάλτε μία 200άρα ftth και συνδέστε τα σπίτια με oπτική.
> Πάρτε κι ένα fritz και βάλτε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για 2 σπίτια.
> 
> Είστε αγαπημένοι ?


Θεός ! Κλαίω, χαχαχα!

----------


## SIDASHE

> Eτσι είναι η ζωή, βολευτείτε.
> Αλλος καλοπαντρεύεται κι άλλος κακοπαντρεύεται.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Βάλτε μία 200άρα ftth και συνδέστε τα σπίτια με oπτική.
> Πάρτε κι ένα fritz και βάλτε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για 2 σπίτια.
> 
> Είστε αγαπημένοι ?


Μια χαρα εκλεισε. :One thumb up:

----------


## pankostas

> Στη δική μου περιοχή πάντως δεν είναι εφικτή η αναβάθμιση ενώ 2 τετράγωνα παρακάτω αυτό είναι εφικτό. Κάλεσα το 13888 και με ενημέρωσαν αόριστα ότι όταν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό θα αναβαθμίσουν και την δική μου σύνδεση. Το θέμα είναι πως μέχρι τότε εγώ θα πληρώνω για 50αρα όταν ο γείτονας παρακάτω που ήταν τυχερός, με τα ίδια χρήματα έχει ήδη 100αρα.
> Κατ εμέ ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να είχε λύσει τα τεχνικής φύσης του προβλήματα για να προβεί ισάξια σε όλους στη αναβάθμιση αυτή.


"Ισάξια σε όλους στη αναβάθμιση αυτή?" Εδώ γελάμε!

----------


## user2163

Ξέρουμε αν ισχύει για το φοιτητικό 100άρι;

----------


## KostakisK

> Ξέρουμε αν ισχύει για το φοιτητικό 100άρι;


Για όλες τις VDSL και ADSL ισχυεί

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ξέρουμε κάποιον με 24αρι από Α/Κ να τον έβαλαν σε 50αρι VDSL?

----------


## finos

> Για όλες τις VDSL και ADSL ισχυεί


Και σε τι πακετο θα τους παει; Αφου μεχρι τωρα ο οτε στα φοιτητικα το μεγιστο ηταν 100

----------


## KostakisK

> Και σε τι πακετο θα τους παει; Αφου μεχρι τωρα ο οτε στα φοιτητικα το μεγιστο ηταν 100


Ε θα τους κάνει 200 άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει εμπορικό πακέτο φοιτητικο 200αρας

----------


## dimitris_13

Καλησπέρα, μίλησα με το 13888 και μου ανέφεραν οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης. Έχω vdsl εως 50, μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζει. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι θα γίνει? Θα μείνουμε για πάντα στα 50?  
Επισυνάπτω και screenshot με στατιστικά του ρουτερ. Έχω το oxygen.

----------


## georgep138

> Έχω vdsl εως 50


Εννοείς, από αστικό κέντρο ?

----------


## dimitris_13

> Εννοείς, από αστικό κέντρο ?


Όχι, σε καμπίνα είμαι

----------


## georgep138

> Έχω vdsl εως 50, μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζε


Τι πάει να πεί : _μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζει_ 
Το 17a πάει μέχρι 100Mbps

----------


## Iris07

> Έχω vdsl εως 50, μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζει. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι θα γίνει? Θα μείνουμε για πάντα στα 50?


Το τι θα γίνει με την κάθε καμπίνα σε όλη την Ελλάδα, δεν το ξέρουμε και δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε, ειδικά για την κάθε μία..

Υπάρχουν οι αναθέσεις της EETT, και διάφορες άλλες δράσεις που τρέχουν για νέα δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα..

Για το παρόν θέμα τώρα, το αναφέρει καθαρά η ανακοίνωση..
_.. όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό.._

----------


## dimitris_13

> Τι πάει να πεί : _μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζει_ 
> Το 17a πάει μέχρι 100Mbps


Εννοώ μέχρι 50 mbps είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή μου. Η απόσταση απο την καμπίνα είναι 550 μέτρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Τι πάει να πεί : _μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζει_ 
> Το 17a πάει μέχρι 100Mbps


For the record To 17a πάει μέχρι 150/50 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

----------


## E_lectron

> Καλησπέρα, μίλησα με το 13888 και μου ανέφεραν οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης. Έχω vdsl εως 50, μέχρι εκεί υποστιρίζει. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι θα γίνει? Θα μείνουμε για πάντα στα 50?  
> Επισυνάπτω και screenshot με στατιστικά του ρουτερ. Έχω το oxygen.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236355


Μια από τα ίδια. Αόριστα και μένα μου είπαν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα αναβαθμίσουν την γραμμή μου αλλά δεν ξέρουν το πότε.

----------


## Iris07

Άμα πάρει κάποιος 200άρα στην Αθήνα να μας πει !!  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

εσυ iris δεν θα πάρεις 200?????
Εννοώ από την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση???

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μου είπαν από Cosmote ότι θα πάρουμε και εμείς με καμπίνα από την Wind.. 
κάποια στιγμή..

Πάντως γενικά πρώτα κοιτάνε την διαθεσιμότητα σε ταχύτητες που δείχνει το σύστημα για τον κάθε συνδρομητή, 
όπως κατάλαβα..

----------


## ariusbb

> For the record To 17a πάει μέχρι 150/50 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL


Εγώ από όσο έχω καταλάβει δεν θα πάρω αναβάθμιση (βάσει παλαιοτέρων συζητήσεων) διότι ναι μεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω 100+ αλλά δεν μου το ανεβάζουν λόγω χωρητικότητας.
Το cosmote availability στο τηλέφωνό μου δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα για 100 και δεν μου το δίνουν και με χίλια παρακάλια.

Άρα κρατήστε και αυτό στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σας εαν βλέπετε συγχρονισμό 100+ αλλά το availability σας δείχνει μόνο 50...

----------


## GPxr

Σεπόλια τις τελευταίες μέρες ενώ 5 χρόνια το router κλείδωνε στα 8.24-8,5 ανέβηκε στα 10 και από την Παρασκευή είναι καρφωμένο στα 11. Στα στατιστικά μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι το atainable είναι μικρότερο από το actual.

----------


## EnDLess

Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα από cosmote για την αναβάθμιση αλλά όχι εδώ Αθήνα που μένω αλλά στο χωριό... από 24 στα 50.

----------


## user2163

Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει το student 100 200άρα, ρώτησα στο 13888 2 φορές και τη μία πήρα αρνητική απάντηση και την άλλη θετική.
Διαθεσιμότητα έχει κανονικά αλλά αυτός που μου είπε όχι μου είπε επειδή δεν υπάρχει εμπορικά διαθέσιμο πρόγραμμα 200άρι student.
Μετά πήρα θετική απάντηση και σε ερώτηση που έκανα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν υπάρχει εμπορικά διαθέσιμο student μου είπε όχι όταν έρθει η ώρα της ανανέωσης και αν μέχρι τότε δεν υπάρχει 200άρι student (αν και δεν θα το δικαιούμαι σε 2 χρόνια...) θα έχω προσφορά για το 200άρι το κανονικό ή θα μπορώ να το πάω σε 100άρι με σχεδόν ίδια τιμή (μιας και θα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές).

Πάντως 200/20 με 29,90 καλή φάση είναι.

Επίσης σε λογαριασμό που βγήκε δεν αναφέρεται κάτι για αναβάθμιση.

----------


## El oasis

> Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει το student 100 200άρα, ρώτησα στο 13888 2 φορές και τη μία πήρα αρνητική απάντηση και την άλλη θετική.
> Διαθεσιμότητα έχει κανονικά αλλά αυτός που μου είπε όχι μου είπε επειδή δεν υπάρχει εμπορικά διαθέσιμο πρόγραμμα 200άρι student.
> Μετά πήρα θετική απάντηση και σε ερώτηση που έκανα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν υπάρχει εμπορικά διαθέσιμο student μου είπε όχι όταν έρθει η ώρα της ανανέωσης και αν μέχρι τότε δεν υπάρχει 200άρι student (αν και δεν θα το δικαιούμαι σε 2 χρόνια...) θα έχω προσφορά για το 200άρι το κανονικό ή θα μπορώ να το πάω σε 100άρι με σχεδόν ίδια τιμή (μιας και θα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές).
> 
> Πάντως 200/20 με 29,90 καλή φάση είναι.
> 
> Επίσης σε λογαριασμό που βγήκε δεν αναφέρεται κάτι για αναβάθμιση.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αναφέρει στο τέλος για την αναβάθμιση ; Σε μένα το αναφέρει .  Δεν καταλαβαίνω , δηλαδή μόνο σε όσους θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση το λένε ;

----------


## TsonTson

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αναφέρει στο τέλος για την αναβάθμιση ; Σε μένα το αναφέρει .  Δεν καταλαβαίνω , δηλαδή μόνο σε όσους θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση το λένε ;


Ούτε σε εμένα γράφει κάτι. (Δεν έχω διαθεσιμότητα για πάνω από 24)

----------


## emskan

Πολύ καλή κίνηση της Cosmote να διπλασιάσει δωρεάν τις ταχύτητες "όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό" και πολύ κακή να μην μειώσει τις τιμές "όπου δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό"....

Οι μισοί της πελάτες θα πληρώνουν ένα Α ποσό για μια Χ ταχύτητα και οι άλλοι μισοί το ίδιο Α ποσό για 2Χ ταχύτητα. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά (πάλι)...

----------


## user2163

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αναφέρει στο τέλος για την αναβάθμιση ; Σε μένα το αναφέρει .  Δεν καταλαβαίνω , δηλαδή μόνο σε όσους θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση το λένε ;


100% σίγουρος δεν γράφει τίποτα. Βγήκε 23/3

----------


## touristen

Εμένα ο λογαριασμός μου βγήκε τέλη Φεβρουαρίου και δεν αναφέρει τπτ περί αναβάθμισης. 
Στην διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Cosmote η περιοχή μου (Νίκαια) βγάζει μέχρι 200. Είμαι σε καμπίνα της Wind (Όλη η Νίκαια είναι σε καμπίνες Wind αν δεν κάνω λάθος). 
Δεν έχω κάλυψη για ftth σύμφωνα με αυτή την ιστοσελίδα (https://www.sfbb.gr/).  
Έχω 50άρα γραμμή, κλειδώνει στα 54950 και dsl max downstream έχω 185648 (είμαι σε 35b).

Παρόλα αυτά, ακόμα πάντως δεν έχω καταλάβει το αν δικαιούμαι δωρεάν διπλασιασμού ή όχι... : :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## minas

Δεν έχει σημασία εάν γράφει ή δεν γράφει κάτι ο λογαριασμός, οι προϋποθέσεις έχουν ανακοινωθεί.
Εάν δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH και υπάρχει τεχνικά δυνατότητα διπλασιασμού, θα γίνει.

@touristen βάσει όσων έχουν ανακοινώσει, λογικά θα πάρεις κι εσύ

----------


## NiKapa

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αναφέρει στο τέλος για την αναβάθμιση ; Σε μένα το αναφέρει .  Δεν καταλαβαίνω , δηλαδή μόνο σε όσους θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση το λένε ;


Ανέβασε ένα screen shot να δούμε που το γράφει ,όχι ότι δεν σε πιστεύω ,αλλά κι εγώ κοίταξα τώρα από το κινητό και δεν βλέπω κάτι ..

----------


## UltraB

> Ανέβασε ένα screen shot να δούμε που το γράφει ,όχι ότι δεν σε πιστεύω ,αλλά κι εγώ κοίταξα τώρα από το κινητό και δεν βλέπω κάτι ..


Έχει μπει σε προηγούμενη σελίδα:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post7227397

----------


## NiKapa

> Έχει μπει σε προηγούμενη σελίδα:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...97#post7227397


οκ το γράφει και σε μένα

----------


## jkoukos

> Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα από cosmote για την αναβάθμιση αλλά όχι εδώ Αθήνα που μένω αλλά στο χωριό... από 24 στα 50.


Σύνδεση από Α/Κ ή από FTTC καμπίνα;
Αν είναι από Α/Κ. πόσο έπιανες πριν και πόσο τώρα;

----------


## balander

> Σύνδεση από Α/Κ ή από FTTC καμπίνα;
> Αν είναι από Α/Κ. πόσο έπιανες πριν και πόσο τώρα;


Και εγω περιμενω στο χωριο αναβαθμιση απο Α/Κ. 24αρα εχω τωρα και η διαθεσιμοτητα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ μεχρι 50. Τωρα πιανω 20

----------


## EnDLess

> Σύνδεση από Α/Κ ή από FTTC καμπίνα;
> Αν είναι από Α/Κ. πόσο έπιανες πριν και πόσο τώρα;


Έλα μου ντε.... δεν ξέρω, ήταν στο χωριό και δεν είχα δώσει σημασία. Μπορώ με κάποιον τρόπο να το δω από εδώ Αθήνα;;; Δεν έχω κάνει vpn στο χωριό... :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Από το mycosmote βλέπω down 42,54 και up 5,37.... για ΑΚ ή καμπίνα πως μπορώ να το μάθω;;;;

----------


## brandley

Στο χωριό είμαι σε προφιλ 17a 27/2 (έχω το 24αρι πακέτο) και έχει max attainable τα 34/3. Λογικά θα αναβαθμιστώ σε όσο πιάσει. Αν ήμουν σε 35b υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχα καλύτερο  συγχρονισμό από ότι σε 17a  ; Νομίζω ότι η καμπίνα υποστηρίξει 35b. Ρωτάω γιατί σκέφτομαι να πάρω ενα καινούριο fritzbox και να πάω στο χωρίο ένα 7490 που δεν υποστηρίζει 35b.... 

Επίσης βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω για το πόσο άδικο είναι το ένα και το άλλο. Υπομονή σε λίγο καιρό θα καταργηθούν τα 24άρια πακέτα.  Όταν δηλαδή είχαμε το adsl και ο ένας έπιανε 18 και ο άλλος 7 το ίδιο πακέτο πλήρωναν, τι να κάνουμε, ο κόσμος που ζούμε είναι άδικος...

----------


## achilleas1978

μου είπαν απο το 13888 ότι την δωρέαν αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας δεν μπωρώ να την πάρω.

μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου σηκώνει μεχρι 200.

επίσης μου είπαν ότι ισως να αναβαθμιστώ κάπια στιγμή αργότερα αλλα μπωρει και όχι.

λέτε εγώ να μην πάρω την αναβάθμιση;

----------


## AlexT544

γιατί νσ μην πάρεις την αναβάθμιση αφού είναι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ

----------


## achilleas1978

ελα ντε γιατί να μην την πάρω τεχνικά εφικτό είναι μου είπαν αν θέλω 100αρα 36,90 δηλαδη να πληρώνω παραπάνω, αλλά για την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση οχι.

ίσως αργότερα μπωρεί ναι αλλά μπωρεί και όχι.

τι να πω δέν ξέρω, πολυ φοβάμαι οτι εγώ δεν θα αναβαθμιστώ.

----------


## AlexT544

είσαι σε ΑΚ??
Η καμπίνα VDSL??
εκτος αν το 100 και το 200 είναι και με FTTH??
που σε αυτη την περιπτωση οχι δεν θα αναβαθμιστεις

----------


## achilleas1978

από καμπίνα πέρνω, η περιοχή μου έχει 3 καμπινες

Δεν υπάρχει FTTH

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά στις 02:30  αναβαθμίστικα σε 100αρα αλλά το ρουτερ έκανε συνεχωμενες επανεκινήσεις το πρόβλημα ηταν σε  φίλτρο σε μια πριζα.

αλλά δυστυχως ο συγχρονισμός αντί για 109 είναι στα 89, αλλά η γραμμή μου σηκώνει παράπανω τι μπωρεί να φταίει;

υπαρχει περιπτωση να με κλειδωσαν στα 89 για να μην εχω προβληματα;

----------


## AlexT544

Στείλε φωτο τα στατιστικά σου

- - - Updated - - -

Από το speedport plus

----------


## dslsub

> υπαρχει περιπτωση να με κλειδωσαν στα 89 για να μην εχω προβληματα;


Τόσο πιάνει με 10,5 dB εξασθένηση. Δεν πάει παραπάνω.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Γάτα η Οτετζού που σου είπε ότι δεν θα αναβαθμιστείς  :Razz:

----------


## UltraB

> αλλά δυστυχως ο συγχρονισμός αντί για 109 είναι στα 89, αλλά η γραμμή μου σηκώνει παράπανω τι μπωρεί να φταίει;
> 
> υπαρχει περιπτωση να με κλειδωσαν στα 89 για να μην εχω προβληματα;


Η εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση λογικά. Επίσης δύσκολο να σε έχουν κλειδώσει στα 89Mbps, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις κάνει παράπονα.
Αρχικά κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση το modem μήπως βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση και μετά κοίταξε την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση.

----------


## deniSun

Σήμερα μου έτυχε μια γραμμή με προβλήματα κλπ.
Τηλεφώνησα στο 13888 οι οποίοι με την σειρά τους μίλησαν με τους τεχνικούς και με πήραν πίσω.
Μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν καμία ένδειξη/πληροφορία για τις γραμμές που πρόκειται να αναβαθμίσουν.
Βλέποντας και κάνοντας με πρώτο μέλημα να αναβαθμίσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερες.
Μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει σχέση με καμπίνες, κέντρα κλπ αλλά με την ποιότητα της γραμμής.
Με λίγα λόγια... ο διπλανός αναβαθμίζεται και εσύ όχι.
Κοιτάνε μια-μία τις γραμμές και όποιες μπορούν να πάνε παραπάνω το κάνουν.
Οι υπόλοιπες θα μείνουν έως έχουν.

----------


## psydefects

> Μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει σχέση με καμπίνες, κέντρα κλπ αλλά με την ποιότητα της γραμμής.
> Με λίγα λόγια... ο διπλανός αναβαθμίζεται και εσύ όχι.
> Κοιτάνε μια-μία τις γραμμές και όποιες μπορούν να πάνε παραπάνω το κάνουν.
> Οι υπόλοιπες θα μείνουν έως έχουν.


όσον αφορά το upload σχεδόν όλες μπορούν να πάνε παραπάνω.. μήπως ξέρεις αν κοιτάνε και τι cpe εχεις επάνω;

----------


## gkas1973

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εξήγηση, αν μπορείς να ανέβεις ανεβαίνεις (όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό).

----------


## deniSun

> όσον αφορά το upload σχεδόν όλες μπορούν να πάνε παραπάνω.. μήπως ξέρεις αν κοιτάνε και τι cpe εχεις επάνω;


Μακάρι να έδιναν up παραπάνω.
Όλη η ιστορία εκεί είναι.
Αλλά δεν νομίζω να το κάνουν (τουλάχιστον όχι σύντομα).
Κάποιοι συμφορόυμήτες έχουν αναφερθεί στο θέμα και έχουν δώσει εξηγήσεις.

Σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό.
Γνωρίζουν τι μοντέλο έχεις γιατί παίζουν με TR για support.
Αν δεν βλέπουν πρόσβαση με TR γνωρίζουν ότι έχεις βάλει δικό σου εξοπλισμό και δεν ανακατεύονται παραπάνω.

----------


## psydefects

> Σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό.
> Γνωρίζουν τι μοντέλο έχεις γιατί παίζουν με TR για support.
> Αν δεν βλέπουν πρόσβαση με TR γνωρίζουν ότι έχεις βάλει δικό σου εξοπλισμό και δεν ανακατεύονται παραπάνω.


Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα, εγώ που εχω βάλει δικό μου cpe αλλά τους εχω αφήσει ανοιχτό το tr069 για την τηλεμετρία θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κλείσω εντελώς η να το αφήσω ως εχει; εχω περίπου 10 db εξασθένιση και attainable κάπου 90-95 με το power bank,105 χωρίς αυτό..

----------


## deniSun

> Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα, εγώ που εχω βάλει δικό μου cpe αλλά τους εχω αφήσει ανοιχτό το tr069 για την τηλεμετρία θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κλείσω εντελώς η να το αφήσω ως εχει; εχω περίπου 10 db εξασθένιση και attainable κάπου 90-95 με το power bank,105 χωρίς αυτό..


Το ότι ανοίγεις το TR δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση.
Τηλεμετρία τι εννοείς;
Αν εννοείς συγχρονισμό κλπ δεν τον βλέπουν από εκεί.

----------


## psydefects

> Το ότι ανοίγεις το TR δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση.
> Τηλεμετρία τι εννοείς;
> Αν εννοείς συγχρονισμό κλπ δεν τον βλέπουν από εκεί.


Ειχα την εντύπωση (από την εφαρμογή για android) ότι βλέπουν συγχρονισμό κλπ..

με αλλά λόγια το tr069 είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για Firmware αναβαθμίσεις;

----------


## deniSun

> Ειχα την εντύπωση (από την εφαρμογή για android) ότι βλέπουν συγχρονισμό κλπ..


Τον συγχρονισμό μπορούν να το δουν από το dslam.

----------


## Iris07

*Internet ->  Account Information -> Provider Services*

Όσοι έχουμε Fritz πιστεύω είμαστε ok με την επιλογή On!  :Wink: 

Έτσι μου έφτιαξαν και το VoIP αυτοί..

*Does the FRITZ!Box support TR-069?*
https://en.avm.de/service/knowledge-...upport-TR-069/

αλλά επίσης όταν τους ρώτησα για εμάς με καμπίνες από Wind, (που μου είπαν Οk)
κοίταξαν και προσωπικά την γραμμή μου και μου είπαν ότι είμαι οκ για αναβάθμιση..

- - - Updated - - -




> με αλλά λόγια το tr069 είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για Firmware αναβαθμίσεις;


Αυτό θα ισχύει πιθανόν για συσκευές της Cosmote..

* Νομίζω ότι πειράζουν και τα Fritz που πουλάνε αυτοί..

αλλά και όχι μόνο..
μπορούν να σετάρουν και άλλα πράγματα στο ρούτερ.. VoIP κτλ..

----------


## zeronero

Την μεσαία επιλογή σε vf την έχω απενεργοποιημένη. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η vf θα στείλει ποτέ κάποιο fw_upd στο fritzbox όπως ενδεχομένως κάνει η cosmote, αλλά θέλω εγώ να επιλέγω πότε θα κάνω το upd και όχι η vf να μπορεί να στείλει ό,τι θέλει.

----------


## deniSun

> κοίταξαν και προσωπικά την γραμμή μου και μου είπαν ότι είμαι οκ για αναβάθμιση.


Σε εμένα μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν κάποια λίστα με τις καμπίνες/συνδέσεις που θα πάρουν την αναβάθμιση.
Σχετίζεται με την ποιότητα της γραμμής.
Ίσως βλέποντας την ποιότητα της γραμμής να σου έδωσαν την σχετική απάντηση.

----------


## Iris07

> Σε εμένα μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν κάποια λίστα με τις καμπίνες/συνδέσεις που θα πάρουν την αναβάθμιση.
> Σχετίζεται με την ποιότητα της γραμμής.
> Ίσως βλέποντας την ποιότητα της γραμμής να σου έδωσαν την σχετική απάντηση.


Πιστεύω ότι είναι όπως τα είχες πει παραπάνω..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...42#post7233242

Δεν ξέρω πάντως τώρα πόσο αυτοματοποιημένη είναι η διαδικασία..
Εάν δηλαδή το σύστημα τους προτείνει συνδέσεις μετά από κάποιον έλεγχο και αυτοί δίνουν το τελικό ok..

- - - Updated - - -




> Την μεσαία επιλογή σε vf την έχω απενεργοποιημένη. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η vf θα στείλει ποτέ κάποιο fw_upd στο fritzbox όπως ενδεχομένως κάνει η cosmote, αλλά θέλω εγώ να επιλέγω πότε θα κάνω το upd και όχι η vf να μπορεί να στείλει ό,τι θέλει.


Χωρίς να ξέρω τι ακριβώς κάνουν με τα Fritz που πουλάνε οι ίδιοι..
για όλα τα άλλα νομίζω μόνο από την AVM θα κατεβάζει firmware η συσκευή..  :Thinking: 

Πάντως υπάρχει και το άλλο μενού για έλεγχο firmware..
στο System -> Update -> Auto Update..

----------


## zeronero

Off Topic


		Δε νομίζω ότι η vf πουλάει fritzbox.

https://service.avm.de/help/en/FRITZ...roviderservice



```
Permit automatic updates
You can enable this setting as well, whenever the "Allow automatic configuration by the service provider" setting is enabled.

With this setting you allow the Internet service provider to transfer updates to your FRITZ!Box and install them.

Disable this setting if the FRITZ!Box's FRITZ!OS should not be updated automatically. For instance, updates should not be performed automatically if you want to operate the FRITZ!Box using a certain version of FRITZ!OS.
```

Όσο για τον έλεγχο upd, το έχω υπόψη μου, έχω ενεργό και το push notification για όλα.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, εννοούσα την Cosmote..

----------


## jkoukos

Το TR069 υπάρχει σε όλα τα DSL Router των παρόχων και σε πολλά του εμπορίου, μεταξύ αυτών και των Fritz.
Ωστόσο μόνον στα πρώτα υπάρχουν στοιχεία ρυθμίσεων για να δουλέψει και να συνδεθεί με τον ACS server εκάστου παρόχου.
Σε αυτά του εμπορίου δεν δουλεύει καθώς μας είναι άγνωστες οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις και οι κωδικού τους. Εξαίρεση αν υπάρχει το προφίλ του παρόχου, κάτι που ισχύει στην περίπτωση των Fritz και την Cosmote (όχι στην Vodafone).
Αλλά και στην τελευταία περίπτωση (Fritz+Cosmote), ο πάροχος δεν κάνει αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού παρά μόνον ότι χρειάζεται για την λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών του στη συσκευή.

----------


## psydefects

αυτό που δεν ξέρουμε είναι ποια κριτήρια έχουν, για παράδειγμα αν μια γραμμή από τα 50/5 μπορεί να πάει στα 70/10 θεωρείται αναβαθμίσιμη; 

μήπως έχουν ως κριτήριο το αθροιστικό up/down για να μη δηλώνουν βλάβες όσοι είναι κάτω από το όριο που έχουν θέσει;

εγω στο tr069 εβαλα ακριβώς ότι είχε το plus και επικοινωνία υπάρχει μεταξύ acs k cpe αλλά περιορισμένη, δεν εχει ενεργές όλες τις επιλογές που είχε το plus.. το άφησα ελπίζοντας να λειτουργήσει κ να τραβήξει τα στοιχεία μόνο του αλλά για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται μαλλον αντιςτοιχη ρύθμιση και στη μεριά του παρόχου.. εχω επισυνάψει ss οποίος γνωρίζει αν δεν εχει νόημα να το εχω ενεργό..

----------


## eagle12

Θεωρείται. Πήγε η δική μου σήμερα. Από 50/5 σε 60/10, χωρίς αλλαγή από 17άρι σε 35άρι. Το ping επεσε στο μισό. Από 20ms στα 10ms.
Nα σημειώσω ότι στο σύστημα του cosmote, έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας, μου ανέφερε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για τα 100.

"2022-03-29 14:53:03"
 dsl_downstream: 65643, dsl_upstream: "10999" }
dsl_max_downstream: 70372, "dsl_max_upstream": "17831" }
dsl_transmission_mode: VDSL2-17A Annex B
 dsl_crc_errors 14, dsl_fec_errors: 1
 dsl_snr: 9.6 \/ 15.2 
dsl_atnu: 57.5 \/ 20.5

----------


## psydefects

Καλό αυτό, για μια στιγμή φοβήθηκα ότι θα γινόταν κατάχρηση στις δηλώσεις βλάβης εάν αναβαθμίζονται συνδέσεις που είναι κάτω από το συνδυαστικό όριο.. με τις οποίες συνέπειες.. εμένα μου αρκεί που θα ανεβεί το up, και 50/10 να γίνει εχει σημαντική διαφορά..

----------


## vsk

Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε κάποιον που ο τελευταίος του λογαριασμός ΔΕΝ αναφέρει τίποτα περί αναβάθμισης;

----------


## AlexT544

μήπως η καλωδίωση σου είναι κακής ποιότητας η είσαι μακριά από την καμπίνα???

----------


## andresalonika

> "2022-03-29 14:53:03"
> dsl_downstream: 65643, dsl_upstream: "10999" }
> dsl_max_downstream: 70372, "dsl_max_upstream": "17831" }
> dsl_transmission_mode: VDSL2-17A Annex B
> dsl_crc_errors 14, dsl_fec_errors: 1
> dsl_snr: 9.6 \/ 15.2
> dsl_atnu: 57.5 \/ 20.5


Σε 17άρι είσαι ακόμα.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Άντε να έρθει και η δική μας ώρα στο Α/Κ ΑΝΟΙΞΗΣ...
Για 200αρα δεν ελπίζουμε με τις καταπληκτικές διαδρομές των καλωδιών (στα 150μ από το σπίτι μου ΚΑΦΑΟΥ, στα 250μ άλλο ένα, αλλά προτίμησαν να με κοτσάρουν στο πολύ πιο κάτω γύρω στα 750-800μ  :Very Happy:  ) αλλά ας έχουμε και ένα 140/20, δεν μας χαλάει.
Τουλάχιστον στην διαθεσιμότητα δίνει 200αρα άρα έχουν 35b κάρτα επάνω...

----------


## achilleas1978

τα στατιστικα του plaus, το εχω δηλώση βλαβη ειναι σε εξεληξη

----------


## AlexT544

έχεις πολύ χαμηλό snr μεγαλο attenuation  και κάποια CRC και FEC
Η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου είναι καινούργια??

----------


## ZaNteR

> τα στατιστικα του plaus, το εχω δηλώση βλαβη ειναι σε εξεληξη


Καλα ειναι, για τετοια αποσταση, ίσως να βελτιονοτανε αμα τσεκαρες την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιοση για τυχόν προβληματα.

----------


## achilleas1978

το  attenuation κανονικα ειναι στο 10 αλλα μολις ειχε παρει το OTE5 πηγε στο 37 μηπως ειναι αυτο το προβλημα βλεπει το ρουτερ 37 αντι για 10;

----------


## AlexT544

άρα μάλλον τόσο σηκώνει η περιοχή 
Εκτός αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση σου
Αν δεν υπάρχει ίσως να δοκίμαζες με το ΖΤΕ Η1600 του ΟΤΕ το οποιο δικαιουσε με 100αρα
Αλλιώς μετά fritzbox

----------


## achilleas1978

> έχεις πολύ χαμηλό snr μεγαλο attenuation  και κάποια CRC και FEC
> Η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου είναι καινούργια??


crc και fec εχω λογο επιστροφης σηματος στις αλλες πριζες, αν βγαλω την επιστροφη δεν εχω crc και fec.

η καλωδιωση ειναι παλια, η πριζα ειναι παλια cat3 με πλακετα μαλλον πρεπει να την αλλαξω

----------


## AlexT544

αν απομόνωσεις τις άλλες πρίζες τηλεφωνίας τι ταχύτητα έχεις??
Επίσης να φανταστώ το ρουτερ το έχει στην πρώτη πρίζα??

----------


## achilleas1978

ταχυτητα ιδια.

το ρουτερ ειναι στην πρωτη πριζα.

----------


## AlexT544

άρα δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις μπριζα τηλεφωνικη
Και ζητα απο τον ΟΤΕ το ΖΤΕ Η1600 μπας και δεις βελτιωση

----------


## dslsub

> Αλλιώς μετά fritzbox


Και fritz να πάρει δεν θα κερδίσει πολύ. Αυτή είναι η γραμμή του. Αυτό που μπορεί να ψάξει είναι αν έχει διακλαδώσεις η γραμμή του εντός οικίας, και αν ναι να τις απομακρύνει. Έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές στο φόρουμ αυτή η συμβουλή.

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι το ξέχασα όντως
Αν έρθει τεχνικός να δείτε ποσο πιανει στην είσοδο στον κατανεμητη για να καταλάβεις αν όντως φταίει η καλωδίωση σου

----------


## Kiko.ret

Χθες βράδυ αναβαθμίστηκα κ εγώ στην επόμενη διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα (από 24αρι σε 50). Δεν μου ήρθε κάποια ειδοποίηση. Στον λογαριασμό μου αναφερόταν το ξεκίνημα των αναβαθμίσεων. Περιοχή Ρέθυμνο ανατολικά προάστια.

----------


## NiKapa

Από όσο καταλαβαίνω πρώτα αναβαθμίζονται οι 24 & 50 ..
Έχουμε κάποιον που ανέβηκε από τα 100 στα 200 ?

----------


## El oasis

Και εγώ περιμένω,από 100 σε 200. Δεν έχω πάρει τηλ να ρωτήσω. Στη cosmote.gr,μου λέει fiber έως 200 Mbps, διαθέσιμο.  Επίσης στο sfbb, δεν βγάζει διαθέσιμο ftth στην διεύθυνση μου . Οπότε λογικά θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση κάποια στιγμή πιστεύω.

----------


## psydefects

εδώ ο φίλος στο πρώτο ποςτ λέει ότι αναβαθμίστηκε στα 200..

[screenshot ακολουθεί 2 ποςτ παρακατω]

----------


## NiKapa

> εδώ ο φίλος στο πρώτο ποςτ λέει ότι αναβαθμίστηκε στα 200..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...smote-wifi-fon


λάθος λινκ..

----------


## psydefects

περίεργο, μου ανοίγει κανονικά..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και fritz να πάρει δεν θα κερδίσει πολύ. Αυτή είναι η γραμμή του. Αυτό που μπορεί να ψάξει είναι αν έχει διακλαδώσεις η γραμμή του εντός οικίας, και αν ναι να τις απομακρύνει. Έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές στο φόρουμ αυτή η συμβουλή.


Άμα ρίξει το σνρ στα πέριξ του 3 δε θα κερδίσει κανα 10-15αρι; 
Αν το επιτρέψει η καμπίνα βέβαια και δεν είναι κλειδωμένο το σνρ..

----------


## NiKapa

> περίεργο, μου ανοίγει κανονικά..


το τόπικ είναι λάθος  :Wink:

----------


## psydefects

> το τόπικ είναι λάθος


Άμα βλέπεις και μάστερ σεφ παράλληλα αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα :P

----------


## dslsub

> Άμα ρίξει το σνρ στα πέριξ του 3 δε θα κερδίσει κανα 10-15αρι; 
> Αν το επιτρέψει η καμπίνα βέβαια και δεν είναι κλειδωμένο το σνρ..


Κάτω από τα 8 dB αρχίζει και γίνεται ασταθής η σύνδεση στις γραμμές της Ελλάδος σε γενικά πλαίσια. Και να μην είναι κλειδωμένο (δεν το ξέρω αν) είναι κακή επιλογή και θα αποσυνδέεται κάθε λίγο.

----------


## NiKapa

> Κάτω από τα 8 dB αρχίζει και γίνεται ασταθής η σύνδεση στις γραμμές της Ελλάδος σε γενικά πλαίσια. Και να μην είναι κλειδωμένο (δεν το ξέρω αν) είναι κακή επιλογή και θα αποσυνδέεται κάθε λίγο.


Έχουμε δει γραμμές με αρνητικό snr που Δεν αποσυνδέονται ..επίσης με Voda 3 χρόνια και στο 6 καρφωμένο χωρίς καμία αποσύνδεση ..
αλλά αυτά είναι  :Offtopic:

----------


## emskan

> Κάτω από τα 8 dB αρχίζει και γίνεται ασταθής η σύνδεση στις γραμμές της Ελλάδος σε γενικά πλαίσια. Και να μην είναι κλειδωμένο (δεν το ξέρω αν) είναι κακή επιλογή και θα αποσυνδέεται κάθε λίγο.


Δούλευα το fritz με snr 2 για πάνω από ένα χρόνο και ήταν σταθερότατο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχουμε δει γραμμές με αρνητικό snr που Δεν αποσυνδέονται ..επίσης με Voda 3 χρόνια και στο 6 καρφωμένο χωρίς καμία αποσύνδεση ..
> αλλά αυτά είναι


Ότι είπε..  :Arrow Up:  
Καλή καμπινάτη γραμμή με σωστή εσωτερική δε νομίζω να έχει μεγάλο θέμα.. Το όριο είναι το 6.. Αλλά όπως λένε τα παιδιά έχουμε δει γραμμές με 3 να παίζουν χρόνια οκ... Προσωπικά κάτω από 2 δεν... Μέχρι 2-3 αν όλα είναι άριστα, λογικά θα είναι οκ..

----------


## redmanftw

Που μπορώ να μάθω ποτέ και αν θα γίνει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση στην γραμμή? Έχω adsl κα στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης ακόμα και για 100αρα ftth

----------


## El oasis

> Που μπορώ να μάθω ποτέ και αν θα γίνει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση στην γραμμή? Έχω adsl κα στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης ακόμα και για 100αρα ftth


Αν διαβάσεις την πρώτη σελίδα , λεει η ανακοίνωση για αναβάθμιση όπου δεν έχει φτάσει το ftth.

----------


## treli@ris

Off Topic


		 flashback 
*Spoiler:*




			Ξέρω δε συγκρίνεται το τώρα με το τότε, αλλά τις καλές εποχές του adsl, που δεν υπήρχε σα σκέψη το vdsl,  ειδικά στις γραμμές της HOL, γινόντουσαν μάχες για το ποιος θα πειράξει με DMT τον εξοπλισμό για να πετύχει το χαμηλότερο snr μαζί με σταθερότητα γραμμής. Ενδεικτικά 2 παμπάλαια θέματα στο forum με γραμμές που έφταναν τα 24 με snr κοντά στο 0 και uptime μέρες https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B1%CF%82/page2 +  https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post3764317

----------


## NiKapa

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 flashback 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ξέρω δε συγκρίνεται το τώρα με το τότε, αλλά τις καλές εποχές του adsl, που δεν υπήρχε σα σκέψη το vdsl,  ειδικά στις γραμμές της HOL, γινότανε μάχες για το ποιος θα πειράξει με DMT τον εξοπλισμό για να πετύχει το χαμηλότερο snr μαζί με σταθερότητα γραμμής. Ενδεικτικά 2 παμπάλαια θέματα στο forum με γραμμές που έφταναν τα 24 με snr κοντά στο 0 και uptime μέρες https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B1%CF%82/page2 +  https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post3764317


 :One thumb up: 
Και στον ΟΤΕ με το αξέχαστο Sagem 2404 ..αν δεν κάνω λάθος ..πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι κι αρνητικά snr χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις ..
έχω φυλάξει ένα Sagem και το έχω ακόμη ..

----------


## redmanftw

> Αν διαβάσεις την πρώτη σελίδα , λεει η ανακοίνωση για αναβάθμιση όπου δεν έχει φτάσει το ftth.


Tο διάβασα πάντως άτομα που έχουν και αυτά διαθεσιμότητα για ftth τους έκαναν ήδη αναβάθμιση,και εμένα με καλούσαν συνέχεια από το 13888 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν για αυτόν τον λόγο,σε καλούν πριν προβούν στην αναβάθμιση η το κάνουν χωρίς την συγκατάθεση σου?

----------


## El oasis

> Tο διάβασα πάντως άτομα που έχουν και αυτά διαθεσιμότητα για ftth τους έκαναν ήδη αναβάθμιση,και εμένα με καλούσαν συνέχεια από το 13888 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν για αυτόν τον λόγο,σε καλούν πριν προβούν στην αναβάθμιση η το κάνουν χωρίς την συγκατάθεση σου?


Απ' ότι λένε εδώ , στέλνουν μήνυμα στο κινητό όταν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση.  Δεν ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω, και εγώ περιμένω την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## redmanftw

Γίνεται στην περιοχή μου να έχει μόνο διαθεσιμότητα ftth και όχι fttc? πάντως έχω δύο καμπίνες σε απόσταση 30 μέτρων από το σπίτι μου

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Γίνεται στην περιοχή μου να έχει μόνο διαθεσιμότητα ftth και όχι fttc? πάντως έχω δύο καμπίνες σε απόσταση 30 μέτρων από το σπίτι μου


Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει FTTH δεν θα αναβαθμιστείς.
Εφόσον υπάρχει FTTH γιατί δεν παίρνεις το κουπόνι από το sfbb.gr να τελειώνεις; Στην τιμή που θα σου έβγαινε με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση θα είσαι ούτως ή άλλως ή και καλύτερα.

----------


## georgep138

> Αν δεν βλέπουν πρόσβαση με TR γνωρίζουν ότι έχεις βάλει δικό σου εξοπλισμό και δεν ανακατεύονται παραπάνω


Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος δεν έχει εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ συνδεδεμένο,
δεν αναβαθμίζεται ?

----------


## psydefects

> Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος δεν έχει εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ συνδεδεμένο,
> δεν αναβαθμίζεται ?


αυτό περιμένω κ εγώ να δω κάποιον που αναβαθμίστηκε με fritz η κάποιο άλλο..

----------


## redmanftw

> Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει FTTH δεν θα αναβαθμιστείς.
> Εφόσον υπάρχει FTTH γιατί δεν παίρνεις το κουπόνι από το sfbb.gr να τελειώνεις; Στην τιμή που θα σου έβγαινε με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση θα είσαι ούτως ή άλλως ή και καλύτερα.


Εκεί δεν μου δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## KostakisK

> Εκεί δεν μου δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα


Με τκ και διεύθυνση δεν δίνει κουπόνι? Τότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής σου εφόσον είσαι συνδεδεμένος κοντά σε υπαίθρια καμπίνα.Απο το προφίλ σου βλέπω οτι είσαι στα 100, τότε θα πάει 200 αν τα σηκώνει η γραμμή σου.

----------


## redmanftw

> Με τκ και διεύθυνση δεν δίνει κουπόνι? Τότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής σου εφόσον είσαι συνδεδεμένος κοντά σε υπαίθρια καμπίνα.Απο το προφίλ σου βλέπω οτι είσαι στα 100, τότε θα πάει 200 αν τα σηκώνει η γραμμή σου.


Είμαι σε adsl πάντως με καλέσουν συνέχεια από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο προχθές. Αυτόματα γίνεται η αλλαγή?

----------


## KostakisK

> Είμαι σε adsl πάντως με καλέσουν συνέχεια από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο προχθές. Αυτόματα γίνεται η αλλαγή?


Καταρχάς πρόσεξε το προφίλ σου στο adslgr φαίνεται οτι έχεις 100αρα γραμμή, απο adsl 24 θα πας σε 50αρι vdsl εφόσον το σηκώνει η γραμμή σου ανάλογα την ποιότητα γραμμής και την απόσταση σου απο την πλησιέστερη καμπίνα/αστικό κέντρο

----------


## redmanftw

Είναι άλλη γραμμή στην οποία έχω adsl,τον ΤΚ τον περνάει αλλά την διεύθυνση δεν βρίσκει στο σάιτ διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ μου αναφέρει 50αρα 100αρα και 200αρα μέσω ftth

----------


## KostakisK

> Είναι άλλη γραμμή στην οποία έχω adsl,τον ΤΚ τον περνάει αλλά την διεύθυνση δεν βρίσκει στο σάιτ διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ μου αναφέρει 50αρα 100αρα και 200αρα μέσω ftth


VDSL σου δείχνει ο ΟΤΕ σε διαθεσιμότητα?

----------


## redmanftw

μου βγαζει και τις δυο επιλογες σωστα?

----------


## ThReSh

Αυτή δεν πρόκειται να διπλασιαστεί.

----------


## redmanftw

Θα αλλάξω πάροχο τότε  :Razz:

----------


## vat

> Από όσο καταλαβαίνω πρώτα αναβαθμίζονται οι 24 & 50 ..
> Έχουμε κάποιον που ανέβηκε από τα 100 στα 200 ?


ναι εγώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...87#post7229887

----------


## KostakisK

> Θα αλλάξω πάροχο τότε


Και γιατί βρε άνθρωπε δεν εκδηλώνεις ενδιαφέρον μέσω της σελίδας της COSMOTE στα πακέτα των FTTH για να βάλουν την διεύθυνση σου μέσα στους δικαιούχους του κουπονιού?
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od2870040_prod

----------


## redmanftw

> ναι εγώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...87#post7229887


Σε ενημέρωσαν η αυτόματα? Σε κάλεσαν?

----------


## vat

> Σε ενημέρωσαν η αυτόματα? Σε κάλεσαν?


έχω απαντήσει και πιο πίσω στο θέμα. Δεν υπήρξε καμία ενημέρωση. Απλά εκείνο το πρωί έγινε η αλλαγή

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Μετά από 37 σελίδες thread γνωρίζουμε αν θα διπλασιαστούμε και εμείς που είμαστε σε καφάο που σηκώνουν μέχρι 100mbps ή απλά θα πάμε στην κατηγορία όπου αυτό δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό όπως λέει και ο thread strarter;

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το όλο θέμα είναι μια αλλαγή καρτών μέσα στο καφάο.

----------


## jap

Το να αλλάξουν κάρτες είναι εφικτότατο. Όπως είναι και το να μετακινήσουν πελάτες από ADSL σε VDSL, μια χαρά το κάνουν όταν πληρώνει ο συνδρομητής για αναβάθμιση, θα το κάνουν και για τη δωρεάν παροχή. Το να το κάνουν για όλη την Ελλάδα σε 1 εβδομάδα μέσα δεν είναι. Υπομονή. Α, δεν είναι εφικτό και να φέρουν τις καμπίνες κοντύτερα σε όσους περιορίζονται λόγω απόστασης. Σε επόμενη φάση θα έρθουν και οι μειώσεις των τιμών, άντε και του χρόνου να τις ρίξουν κι άλλο στα επίπεδα των εναλλακτικών. 

Αυτό το SMS το έλαβε κανείς από όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν;

----------


## dslsub

> Αυτό το SMS το έλαβε κανείς από όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν;


Το sms ήρθε στο τηλέφωνο που είχε δηλωθεί για επιβεβαίωση συμβολαίου. 3 ημέρες αργότερα περίπου.
Επίσης βγάζει ενημερωτική εικόνα και στην εφαρμογή του κινητού.

----------


## minas

> Το να αλλάξουν κάρτες είναι εφικτότατο. Όπως είναι και το να μετακινήσουν πελάτες από ADSL σε VDSL, μια χαρά το κάνουν όταν πληρώνει ο συνδρομητής για αναβάθμιση, θα το κάνουν και για τη δωρεάν παροχή. Το να το κάνουν για όλη την Ελλάδα σε 1 εβδομάδα μέσα δεν είναι. Υπομονή. Α, δεν είναι εφικτό και να φέρουν τις καμπίνες κοντύτερα σε όσους περιορίζονται λόγω απόστασης. Σε επόμενη φάση θα έρθουν και οι μειώσεις των τιμών, άντε και του χρόνου να τις ρίξουν κι άλλο στα επίπεδα των εναλλακτικών. 
> 
> Αυτό το SMS το έλαβε κανείς από όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν;


Το έχουν λάβει αρκετοί, αλλά δεν υπάρχει εμφανές μοτίβο. Άλλοι το πήραν σε δυο μέρες, άλλοι δεν το έχουν πάρει μετά από εβδομάδα.

----------


## eagle12

> Αυτό το SMS το έλαβε κανείς από όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν;


SMS δεν ήρθε ακόμη αλλά στο account του My cosmote αντί για το 50άρι πρόγραμμα γράφει πλέον:

COSMOTE DP100 XL_24 μήνες
Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 420' προς κινητά Ελλάδας και προς διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά) 29 χωρών
100 Mbps Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση
Τύπος σύνδεσης: PSTN

----------


## timiman

> SMS δεν ήρθε ακόμη αλλά στο account του My cosmote αντί για το 50άρι πρόγραμμα γράφει πλέον:
> 
> COSMOTE DP100 XL_24 μήνες
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 420' προς κινητά Ελλάδας και προς διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά) 29 χωρών
> 100 Mbps Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση
> Τύπος σύνδεσης: PSTN


Πάλι καλά που τουλάχιστον θα φαίνεται η αναβάθμιση στο myaccount !
Στην δική μου περίπτωση που έχω πάνω στην γραμμή μόνο το DSL-AC68U -με μέγιστο download τα 100Mbps κι μόνο 17a profile, 
θα με βοηθήσει να γνωρίζω αν θα χρειαστεί να μπω σε έξοδα για κανένα DSL-AX82U.

----------


## Iris07

Το 17a υποστηρίζει μέχρι 150 Mbps..

Ok είσαι..

----------


## dslsub

> Το 17a υποστηρίζει μέχρι *150 Mbps*..


Αυτό σημαίνει 137 καθαρά που σημαίνει ότι εμπορικά δεν μπορεί να δοθεί 150αρα σύνδεση.
137(καθαρά) * 1,1 = 150,7 (attainable)

Το δικό μου μόντεμ δείχνει συνήθως 137,5 attainable.

Ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο attainable που έχει αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ με 17α; Πιάνει κανένας κοντά στα 150;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι εντάξει, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει 150άρα..  :Razz: 

150 + 50 (DL/UL) είναι τα θεωρητικά όρια..

Εγώ είχα 142, με το Speedport entry..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX
αλλά δεν είναι "τέλεια" η γραμμή μου..

Για 100άρες είσαι οκ!

----------


## ThReSh

> Πιάνει κανένας κοντά στα 150;


140κατι είχα με το ZTE H267A όταν ήμουν Vodafone.

----------


## dslsub

> Εγώ είχα 142, με το Speedport entry..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX


Το κοίταξα. Στην δικιά σου πολύ καλή γραμμή δίνει 142/60 αρά εκεί κάπου είναι τα πρακτικά όρια :Cool:

----------


## timiman

> Αυτό σημαίνει 137 καθαρά που σημαίνει ότι εμπορικά δεν μπορεί να δοθεί 150αρα σύνδεση.
> 137(καθαρά) * 1,1 = 150,7 (attainable)
> 
> Το δικό μου μόντεμ δείχνει συνήθως 137,5 attainable.
> 
> Ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο attainable που έχει αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ με 17α; Πιάνει κανένας κοντά στα 150;


Πάντα γύρω στα 129.000Kbps δείχνει στην δική μου περίπτωση. 
Μήπως όμως το attainable έχει να κάνει με το μέγιστο του επιλεγμένου profile; Γιατί τα 129 μου φαίνονται νορμάλ αριθμός για την απόσταση κι την ποιότητα του χαλκού της περιοχής.  

Νομίζω ότι η καμπίνα που συνδέομαι (~80μ) δεν θα δίνει 200Mbps, όπως κι δεν αναφέρεται υποστήριξη για τόσα Mbps στην αντίστοιχη σελίδα της Cosmote.
Αν δώσουν πάντως ακόμη κι 30Mbps παραπάνω στο download, δεν θα πω όχι.

----------


## Iris07

> Το κοίταξα. Στην δικιά σου πολύ καλή γραμμή δίνει 142/60 αρά εκεί κάπου είναι τα πρακτικά όρια


Απλά παίζουν λίγο (όπως θέλουν) με την αναλογία D/L + U/L ώστε το άθροισμα σε 17a να βγαίνει ~200
και σε 35b ~400

----------


## eagle12

Ένα update.... Σε επικοινωνία μου με την τεχνική υποστήριξη Cosmote, για ερώτημα αν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση ή αν θα γίνει και αλλαγή από 17a σε 35b, η απάντηση ήταν ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και θα παραμείνει σε 17a. 

Για να μην φανώ αγενής, να απαντήσω σε μερικούς χρήστες που ρώτησαν σε προηγούμενα ποστ... όχι, βρίσκομαι σε απόσταση αρκετά μεγάλη από το KAΦΑΟ, άνω των 500 μέτρων (Atn 20) και γι αυτό η αναβάθμιση στο download από τα 50mbps (+5), έφτασε μόνο μέχρι τα 60 (+5), δηλαδή σύνολο στα 65 με το overhead και προφανώς έγινε και αλλαγή από interleaved σε fastpath, αφού το Ping από 20 κατέβηκε στα 9-10.... 

Σας εύχομαι καλές αναβαθμίσεις...

----------


## Core2Extreme

Σαν πολύ χαμηλά είσαι.
Εγω είμαι στα 750-800μ και κλειδώνω στα 80.000 με 17a.

----------


## vsk

> Ένα update.... Σε επικοινωνία μου με την τεχνική υποστήριξη Cosmote, για ερώτημα αν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση ή αν θα γίνει και αλλαγή από 17a σε 35b, η απάντηση ήταν ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και θα παραμείνει σε 17a. 
> 
> Για να μην φανώ αγενής, να απαντήσω σε μερικούς χρήστες που ρώτησαν σε προηγούμενα ποστ... όχι, βρίσκομαι σε απόσταση αρκετά μεγάλη από το KAΦΑΟ, άνω των 500 μέτρων (Atn 20) και γι αυτό η αναβάθμιση στο download από τα 50mbps (+5), έφτασε μόνο μέχρι τα 60 (+5), δηλαδή σύνολο στα 65 με το overhead και προφανώς έγινε και αλλαγή από interleaved σε fastpath, αφού το Ping από 20 κατέβηκε στα 9-10.... 
> 
> Σας εύχομαι καλές αναβαθμίσεις...


Τόσο δύσκολη γραμμή και αναβαθμίστηκε; Ήταν διαθέσιμη 100άρα δηλαδή;

----------


## eagle12

> Σαν πολύ χαμηλά είσαι.
> Εγω είμαι στα 750-800μ και κλειδώνω στα 80.000 με 17a.


Mπορεί να είναι και 1000μ. Πάντως το attn, πριν το update σε ΟΤΕ5, ήταν 20, και το καλώδιο από το κουτί στην κολόνα - όχι ΚΑΦΑΟ - μέχρι την οικία αλλάχτηκε πριν λίγους μήνες και μέτρηση έχει γίνει και στο κουτί της κολόνας και στη σύνδεση του καλωδίου με της οικίας (μόλις 3μ utp) και πάνω από 50-60 δεν έγραφε.... και η αλήθεια είναι ότι για +15mbps από 65 σε 80... δεν θα σπάσω το κεφάλι μου. 
Αν ήταν για 100, ναι θα το πίεζα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Τόσο δύσκολη γραμμή και αναβαθμίστηκε; Ήταν διαθέσιμη 100άρα δηλαδή;


Ναι, το σύστημα της Cosmote έδινε διαθεσιμότητα 100mbps

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Mπορεί να είναι και 1000μ. Πάντως το attn, πριν το update σε ΟΤΕ5, ήταν 20, και το καλώδιο από το κουτί στην κολόνα - όχι ΚΑΦΑΟ - μέχρι την οικία αλλάχτηκε πριν λίγους μήνες και μέτρηση έχει γίνει και στο κουτί της κολόνας και στη σύνδεση του καλωδίου με της οικίας (μόλις 3μ utp) και πάνω από 50-60 δεν έγραφε.... και η αλήθεια είναι ότι για +15mbps από 65 σε 80... δεν θα σπάσω το κεφάλι μου. 
> Αν ήταν για 100, ναι θα το πίεζα...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, το σύστημα της Cosmote έδινε διαθεσιμότητα 100mbps


Καλά ναι, δεν θα σκάσεις κι όλας, σιγά την διαφορά.

Από περιέργεια, πόσο σου γράφει downstream attenuation στο Plus με το OTE5 ?

----------


## minas

> Ένα update.... Σε επικοινωνία μου με την τεχνική υποστήριξη Cosmote, για ερώτημα αν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση ή αν θα γίνει και αλλαγή από 17a σε 35b, η απάντηση ήταν ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και θα παραμείνει σε 17a. 
> 
> Για να μην φανώ αγενής, να απαντήσω σε μερικούς χρήστες που ρώτησαν σε προηγούμενα ποστ... όχι, βρίσκομαι σε απόσταση αρκετά μεγάλη από το KAΦΑΟ, άνω των 500 μέτρων (Atn 20) και γι αυτό η αναβάθμιση στο download από τα 50mbps (+5), έφτασε μόνο μέχρι τα 60 (+5), δηλαδή σύνολο στα 65 με το overhead και προφανώς έγινε και αλλαγή από interleaved σε fastpath, αφού το Ping από 20 κατέβηκε στα 9-10.... 
> 
> Σας εύχομαι καλές αναβαθμίσεις...


Είναι πιθανό το ping να έπεσε και λόγω G.INP. Μπορείς να δεις εάν είναι ενεργό; Θυμάσαι εάν πριν ήταν;
Κατά τα άλλα, το attenuation έχει αξία όταν συγκρίνεται με το ίδιο μόντεμ και την ίδια έκδοση firmware.
Διαφορετικά οι αριθμοί δεν είναι συγκρίσιμοι.

----------


## deniSun

> G.INP. Μπορείς να δεις εάν είναι ενεργό;


Αυτό θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να το δούμε.
Αν δηλαδή με την αναβάθμιση, ενεργοποίησαν και το g.inp.

----------


## redmanftw

Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να καλωσορίσουμε την Μοναδική Internet εμπειρία μέσω Fiber To The Home, για νέους και υφιστάμενους πελάτες!

Εγγυημένες ταχύτητες Internet 100Mbps και 200Mbps, όπου θα είναι διαθέσιμες από σήμερα 31/3/2022, για να ενισχύσουμε περαιτέρω τις ανταγωνιστικές μας προσφορές.

----------


## deniSun

> Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να καλωσορίσουμε την Μοναδική Internet εμπειρία μέσω Fiber To The Home, για νέους και υφιστάμενους πελάτες!
> 
> Εγγυημένες ταχύτητες Internet 100Mbps και 200Mbps, όπου θα είναι διαθέσιμες από σήμερα 31/3/2022, για να ενισχύσουμε περαιτέρω τις ανταγωνιστικές μας προσφορές.


Τι είναι αυτό;
Για ftth μιλάει.

----------


## redmanftw

Ξεκίνησε από σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα από nova

----------


## deniSun

> Ξεκίνησε από σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα από nova


Με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση τι σχέση έχει;

----------


## El oasis

> Ξεκίνησε από σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα από nova


Τι ακριβώς ξεκίνησε, αφού λέει για ftth.

----------


## eagle12

> Καλά ναι, δεν θα σκάσεις κι όλας, σιγά την διαφορά.
> 
> Από περιέργεια, πόσο σου γράφει downstream attenuation στο Plus με το OTE5 ?


57

dsl_atnu: "57.0 \/ 20.5"

----------


## ThReSh

> Με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση τι σχέση έχει;


Λογικά μπέρδεμα με τα tabs/topics.  :Razz:

----------


## eagle12

> Είναι πιθανό το ping να έπεσε και λόγω G.INP. Μπορείς να δεις εάν είναι ενεργό; Θυμάσαι εάν πριν ήταν;
> Κατά τα άλλα, το attenuation έχει αξία όταν συγκρίνεται με το ίδιο μόντεμ και την ίδια έκδοση firmware.
> Διαφορετικά οι αριθμοί δεν είναι συγκρίσιμοι.


Kαι πριν και τώρα enable ήταν. H απόσταση είναι αρκετή, σε σημείο να απορεί και ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ, που έβαλε την γραμμή, πως μπορεί και πιάνει έστω και 50

----------


## deniSun

> Kαι πριν και τώρα enable ήταν.


Αυτό απλά λέει ότι το έχεις ενεργοποιημένο ως επιλογή.
Αν το βρει από την άλλη μεριά θα συνεργαστούν σε αυτό το επίπεδο.
Το αν σου το προσφέρει η καμπίνα είναι το θέμα...
Σε κάποιους το είχαν ενεργοποιήσει και λέγανε ότι σταδιακά θα το κάνουν σε όλους.

----------


## eagle12

Οπότε αυτό δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω εγώ, παρά μόνον ο Cosmote? Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## deniSun

Αν είσαι σε interleave και έχεις χαμηλά Ping.

----------


## eagle12

Χαμηλό ping έχω, το Interleaved ή το fastpath μπορώ να το δω κάπου?

----------


## deniSun

> Χαμηλό ping έχω, το Interleaved ή το fastpath μπορώ να το δω κάπου?


Πόσο ping είχες και πόσο έχεις;

----------


## eagle12

20 πριν
10 τώρα

----------


## deniSun

> 20 πριν
> 10 τώρα


Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά.
Παλιότερα είχαν ξεκλείδωτα τα στατιστικά στο ρούτερ τους.
Και μετά που τα κλείδωσαν μπορούσες με κάποιον τρόπο να τα δεις.
Τώρα τα κλείδωσαν τελείως.
Αν είχες δικό σου εξοπλισμό που το υποστήριζε υποστήριζε θα φαινόταν στα στατιστικά ή μέσω telnet.

----------


## eagle12

Ok, thank you.

Καλές αναβαθμίσεις σε όλους

----------


## El oasis

Επικοινώνησα με cosmote, θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση,δεν ξέρουν το πότε ,άρα τι να λέμε ,έως το τέλος της χρονιάς ...καλα κρασιά !

----------


## Iris07

Η αναβάθμιση ξεκίνησε..

Aν ζητάς να μάθεις πότε θα γίνει για τον καθένα μας.. πολλά ζητάς!  :Cool:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μια απορία, πες ότι αύριο βάζει κάποιος πχ 24αρα, αυτή θα την αναβαθμίσουν σε 50αρα, ή μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης συνδέσεων θα συμπεριλάβουν στον "διπλασιασμό"??

----------


## Iris07

Χμμμμ.. ποιός ξέρει..
Ίσως μέχρι να βγουν νέες τιμές στα πακέτα.. (?)

----------


## dslsub

> Μια απορία, πες ότι αύριο βάζει κάποιος πχ 24αρα, αυτή θα την αναβαθμίσουν σε 50αρα, ή μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης συνδέσεων θα συμπεριλάβουν στον "διπλασιασμό"??


Λογικά αν πάρει την 24αρα στη νέα μειωμένη τιμή δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί.

----------


## sotirisv

> Μια απορία, πες ότι αύριο βάζει κάποιος πχ 24αρα, αυτή θα την αναβαθμίσουν σε 50αρα, ή μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης συνδέσεων θα συμπεριλάβουν στον "διπλασιασμό"??





> Χμμμμ.. ποιός ξέρει..
> Ίσως μέχρι να βγουν νέες τιμές στα πακέτα.. (?)



Χθες, συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο ενεργοποίηθηκε στο 24αρι φοιτητικό από καμπίνα και ο τεχνικός του είπε "είσαι τυχερός που διάλεξες το μικρό πακέτο, διότι θα γίνει 50αρι". Τώρα ο χρόνος θα δείξει. Το plus εντωμεταξύ, είχε την έκδοση OTE1 περασμένη.

----------


## Hetfield

Μολις αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη στο πατρικο μου σε 300/30 Mbps απο την Cosmote.
Το πατρικο μου ειναι "αγκαλια" με το καφαο (ακριβως εξω απο την εισοδο).
Οριστε και τα στατιστικα









*Spoiler:*




			Δεν πιστευω να ψαρωσατε μερες που ειναι, ε;  :Razz:

----------


## gkas1973

> Μολις αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη στο πατρικο μου σε 300/30 Mbps απο την Cosmote.
> Το πατρικο μου ειναι "αγκαλια" με το καφαο (ακριβως εξω απο την εισοδο).
> Οριστε και τα στατιστικα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν είχες βάλει 200/100 θα είσουν πολύ πιστευτός. Καλό μήνα!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μολις αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη στο πατρικο μου σε 300/30 Mbps απο την Cosmote.
> Το πατρικο μου ειναι "αγκαλια" με το καφαο (ακριβως εξω απο την εισοδο).
> Οριστε και τα στατιστικα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δώστο βλάβη

----------


## dslsub

Δώστο βλάβη - Σκάλισέ τους  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δώστο βλάβη - Σκάλισέ τους


Μην κάνετε καμμιά μ@λακία και καλείτε τον ΟΤΕ για βλάβες σε 300/30
Είναι ικανοί να το ψάχνουν και να μην ασχολούνται με βλάβες στο adsl.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Τζάμπα χαρήκατε μάγκες.
Η ΕΕΤΤ σήμερα έβγαλε ανακοίνωση ανάκλησης της αδειοδότησης των νέων προγραμμάτων και της αναβάθμισης του ΟΤΕ για λόγους υγειούς ανταγωνισμού, ως εκ τούτου όλες οι γραμμές θα επιστρέψουν σύντομα στην πρότερη ταχύτητα τους  :Sad:

----------


## dslsub

> Τζάμπα χαρήκατε μάγκες.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ σήμερα έβγαλε ανακοίνωση ανάκλησης της αδειοδότησης των νέων προγραμμάτων και της αναβάθμισης του ΟΤΕ για λόγους υγειούς ανταγωνισμού, ως εκ τούτου όλες οι γραμμές θα επιστρέψουν σύντομα στην πρότερη ταχύτητα τους


Το καλύτερο απ'όλα  :Stunned: 
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## deniSun

> Τζάμπα χαρήκατε μάγκες.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ σήμερα έβγαλε ανακοίνωση ανάκλησης της αδειοδότησης των νέων προγραμμάτων και της αναβάθμισης του ΟΤΕ για λόγους υγειούς ανταγωνισμού, ως εκ τούτου όλες οι γραμμές θα επιστρέψουν σύντομα στην πρότερη ταχύτητα τους


Και του χρόνου.

----------


## GPxr

Καλό μήνα!

----------


## matelas

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα βγάλει ο οτε δελτίο τύπου για να μας πει καλό μήνα κ ότι δεν υπάρχουν αναβαθμίσεις κ όσοι πήραν θα ξαναπάνε πίσω.  :Laughing:

----------


## ZaNteR

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα βγάλει ο οτε δελτίο τύπου για να μας πει καλό μήνα κ ότι δεν υπάρχουν αναβαθμίσεις κ όσοι πήραν θα ξαναπάνε πίσω.


Με πηραν τηλέφωνο και με ενημερωσαν οτι θα με γυρίσουν στο Α/Κ γιατι ο εξοπλισμος της καμπινας θα ξηλωθεί για να σταλει στην Ουκρανια ως ανθρωπιστικη βοηθεια.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Με πηραν τηλέφωνο και με ενημερωσαν οτι θα με γυρίσουν στο Α/Κ γιατι ο εξοπλισμος της καμπινας θα ξηλωθεί για να σταλει στην Ουκρανια ως ανθρωπιστικη βοηθεια.


Ψεύδεσαι ασυστόλως φίλε.
Μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο.
Δεν είπαν αυτό.
Απλά θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουμε τα SpeedPort Plus για να μας δώσουν πίσω τα W724 μιας και τα Plus θα δοθούν στην Ουκρανία μιας και είναι αρκετά ασφαλή για να μην μπορούν να τα χακάρουν οι Ρώσοι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ψεύδεσαι ασυστόλως φίλε.
> Μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο.
> Δεν είπαν αυτό.
> Απλά θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουμε τα SpeedPort Plus για να μας δώσουν πίσω τα W724 μιας και τα Plus θα δοθούν στην Ουκρανία μιας και είναι αρκετά ασφαλή* για να μην μπορούν να τα χακάρουν οι Ρώσοι.*


Ούτε οι ΟΤΕτζήδες μπορούν να τα χακάρουν.
Ούτε και να τα ρυθμίσουν   :Razz:

----------


## Antonis Gial

Καλησπέρα σας.

Εγώ που έχω 24αρη στο σπίτι και βρίσκομαι εκτός κατοικημένης περιοχής θα αναβαθμιστεί η ταχύτητά μου σε 50αρη αυτόματα και αν ναι πως θα το καταλάβω;; Στο έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας;;

----------


## Iris07

Θα πρέπει να παίρνεις σύνδεση από καμπίνα VDSL και στην διαθεσιμότητα της Cosmote να λέει ότι μπορείς να πάρεις 50άρα..

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=bus

----------


## achilleas1978

επανέρχομαι με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση που πηρα σε 100αρα και το προβλημα που εχω στον συγχρονισμο.


σήμερα το πρωί ήρθε τεχνικός στο σπίτι εκανε μέτρηση απο τον καταμενητή με την εφαρμογή του tablet και έβγαζε 97, μετά έκανε μέτρηση στιν πρίζα και εβγαλε 85 μου είπε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση και μου πρότεινε να φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να μου βάλει νεο καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμητή μέχρι την πρίζα για να πιασω τα 97.

επίσης μου είπε δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή πρίζας.


τον ρωτισα γιατί την 50αρα την τερμάτιζα 54999 και την 100αρα οχι; και μου είπε η 100αρα θέλει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις


εσείς τι λέτε είναι έτσι όπως μου τα είπε;



ξέχασα να τον ρωτίσω αν με έβαζε σε προφίλ 35b αν θα κέρδιζα παραπάνω συγρχονισμό.

----------


## AlexT544

Μάλλον ναι 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου αν βάλεις και φριτζ μπορει να συγχρονίσεις και ακόμα παραπανω

----------


## achilleas1978

με 35b θα παω παραπανω;

θα το ηθελα το fritz αλλα τα οικονομικα μου ειναι χαλια, καπια στιγμη ισως καταφερω να το παρω

----------


## x_undefined

> τον ρωτισα γιατί την 50αρα την τερμάτιζα 54999 και την 100αρα οχι; και μου είπε η 100αρα θέλει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις
> 
> 
> εσείς τι λέτε είναι έτσι όπως μου τα είπε;


Φυσικά. 50άρα και 100άρα είναι στο ίδιο προφίλ, οπότε έχουν το ίδιο ταβάνι. Σκέψου ένα αυτοκίνητο να μπορεί να φτάνει άνετα τα 100 αλλά προφανώς αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα φτάνει αναγκαστικά και τα 200.

35b δεν νομίζω να σου βάλουν αν δεν έχεις 200άρα.

----------


## AlexT544

35b θς ειχες μονο αν ήσουν σε καμπίνα WIND

----------


## achilleas1978

> Φυσικά. 50άρα και 100άρα είναι στο ίδιο προφίλ, οπότε έχουν το ίδιο ταβάνι. Σκέψου ένα αυτοκίνητο να μπορεί να φτάνει άνετα τα 100 αλλά προφανώς αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα φτάνει αναγκαστικά και τα 200.
> 
> 35b δεν νομίζω να σου βάλουν αν δεν έχεις 200άρα.


επειδή έχω δει κάπιες αναφορες στατιστικά τον ρουτερ απο μέλη εδω στο forum με 50αρα 35b και 100αρα 35b θυμαμαι οτι ηταν απο ΟΤΕ, για αυτο ρωτάω μήπως με βάλουν

----------


## x_undefined

> επειδή έχω δει κάπιες αναφορες στατιστικά τον ρουτερ απο μέλη εδω στο forum με 50αρα 35b και 100αρα 35b θυμαμαι οτι ηταν απο ΟΤΕ, για αυτο ρωτάω μήπως με βάλουν


Νομίζω μόνο σε καμπίνες της Wind ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου παίζει αυτό.

----------


## Iris07

Έτσι είναι όπως φαίνεται,
όπως έχω εγώ με Cosmote από καμπίνα της Wind..

----------


## KostakisK

> επανέρχομαι με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση που πηρα σε 100αρα και το προβλημα που εχω στον συγχρονισμο.
> 
> 
> σήμερα το πρωί ήρθε τεχνικός στο σπίτι εκανε μέτρηση απο τον καταμενητή με την εφαρμογή του tablet και έβγαζε 97, μετά έκανε μέτρηση στιν πρίζα και εβγαλε 85 μου είπε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση και μου πρότεινε να φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να μου βάλει νεο καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμητή μέχρι την πρίζα για να πιασω τα 97.
> 
> επίσης μου είπε δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή πρίζας.
> 
> 
> τον ρωτισα γιατί την 50αρα την τερμάτιζα 54999 και την 100αρα οχι; και μου είπε η 100αρα θέλει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις
> ...


Άκου τι γίνεται, όταν πας σε μεγαλύτερο πακέτο ανεβαίνει και η απαίτηση του σήματος πάνω στον χαλκό άρα τα προβλήματα στο καλώδιο μας φαίνονται από τα 100 και πάνω. Πάρε έναν φίλο σου ηλεκτρολόγο τηλέφωνο η κάλεσε τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ να στο φτιάξει, επί πληρωμή έτσι

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ένα update.... Σε επικοινωνία μου με την τεχνική υποστήριξη Cosmote, για ερώτημα αν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση ή αν θα γίνει και αλλαγή από 17a σε 35b, η απάντηση ήταν ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και θα παραμείνει σε 17a. 
> 
> Για να μην φανώ αγενής, να απαντήσω σε μερικούς χρήστες που ρώτησαν σε προηγούμενα ποστ... όχι, βρίσκομαι σε απόσταση αρκετά μεγάλη από το KAΦΑΟ, άνω των 500 μέτρων (Atn 20) και γι αυτό η αναβάθμιση στο download από τα 50mbps (+5), έφτασε μόνο μέχρι τα 60 (+5), δηλαδή σύνολο στα 65 με το overhead και προφανώς έγινε και αλλαγή από interleaved σε fastpath, αφού το Ping από 20 κατέβηκε στα 9-10.... 
> 
> Σας εύχομαι καλές αναβαθμίσεις...


Η fastpath Η ενεργοποιήθηκε το g.inp..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τόσο δύσκολη γραμμή και αναβαθμίστηκε; Ήταν διαθέσιμη 100άρα δηλαδή;


Όντως περίεργο..

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Πιθανότατα G.INP, μόνο σε ADSL από Α/Κ βλέπω default να βάζουν fast..
Επίσης έχω μια υποψία για ADSL από Α/Κ με G.INP, κάποιος το είχε αναφέρει..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Mπορεί να είναι και 1000μ. Πάντως το attn, πριν το update σε ΟΤΕ5, ήταν 20, και το καλώδιο από το κουτί στην κολόνα - όχι ΚΑΦΑΟ - μέχρι την οικία αλλάχτηκε πριν λίγους μήνες και μέτρηση έχει γίνει και στο κουτί της κολόνας και στη σύνδεση του καλωδίου με της οικίας (μόλις 3μ utp) και πάνω από 50-60 δεν έγραφε.... και η αλήθεια είναι ότι για +15mbps από 65 σε 80... δεν θα σπάσω το κεφάλι μου. 
> Αν ήταν για 100, ναι θα το πίεζα...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, το σύστημα της Cosmote έδινε διαθεσιμότητα 100mbps


Παίρνεις ένα φριτζ, ρίχνεις το σνρ αν είναι σταθερή η γραμμή και είσαι οκ.. Αν δεν είναι κλειδωμένο το σνρ βέβαια.. Αλλά, θέλει να επενδύσεις σε εξοπλισμό..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια απορία, πες ότι αύριο βάζει κάποιος πχ 24αρα, αυτή θα την αναβαθμίσουν σε 50αρα, ή μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης συνδέσεων θα συμπεριλάβουν στον "διπλασιασμό"??


Ανάλογα το όριο του τεχνικά εφικτού.. Είναι και αυτό.. 
Εμένα άλλη είναι η απορία μου.. Η κοτε από α.κ την 24αρα συνεχίζει να τη δίνει με adsl Η vdsl 27/2.7;

- - - Updated - - -




> Λογικά αν πάρει την 24αρα στη νέα μειωμένη τιμή δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί.


Ποια τιμή λες;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μολις αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη στο πατρικο μου σε 300/30 Mbps απο την Cosmote.
> Το πατρικο μου ειναι "αγκαλια" με το καφαο (ακριβως εξω απο την εισοδο).
> Οριστε και τα στατιστικα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Προσωπικά δεν ψάρωσα, νόμιζα ότι μίλαγες για το attainable..  :Smile:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Δεν έχω δει πουθενά να δίνει 24αρα ως VDSL σε μεγάλο Α/Κ, ίσως σε κάποιες περιοχές επαρχίας που έβαλαν νέα καμπίνα έξω από το Α/Κ γιατί το έχουν για κλείσιμο..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν έχω δει πουθενά να δίνει 24αρα ως VDSL σε μεγάλο Α/Κ, ίσως σε κάποιες περιοχές επαρχίας που έβαλαν νέα καμπίνα έξω από το Α/Κ γιατί το έχουν για κλείσιμο..


Αν δεις πάντως πίσω υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις 24αρας μέσω vdsl από α.κ.. 
Έτσι ανέφεραν δλδ.. 
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν τα συγκεκριμένα α.κ που ανέφεραν τα παιδιά, αν ήταν όντως από α.κ Η υπήρχε εξωτερική καμπίνα στη περιοχή.. 
Και δεν αναφέρομαι για vectoring.. Μιλάω πχ για περίπτωση μη φυσικής συνεγκατάστασης όπου είναι έξω ο εξοπλισμός..

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μια περίπτωση που ξέρω, σε φίλο στο Παγκράτι που είχε 50αρα από Α/Κ (sync 30κατι/5 που σιγά σιγά έγινε 25/3.5) τους είπε να του κάνουν υποβάθμιση σε 24αρα (προφίλ VDSL) αλλά του είπαν δεν είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμο από Α/Κ και τον γύρισαν σε ADSL (16/1)

----------


## dslsub

> Ποια τιμή λες;


26,9 το μήνα από 29,9 που ήταν

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Εγω μου φαίνεται οτι θα μείνω στην απέξω με την καμπινα στα 50 μετρα!

Μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο θυμαμαι οτι μου εδινε δυνατότητα αναβαθμισης στα 200 αλλα πλεον οχι...
Τι λετε εσεις;

----------


## Antonis Gial

Μεχρι στιγμης στην 24αρα μου δειχνει οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο. Θα δειξει

----------


## GregoirX23

> 26,9 το μήνα από 29,9 που ήταν


Αυτή με το ebill δεν πάει 25,90; Η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ZaNteR

> Εγω μου φαίνεται οτι θα μείνω στην απέξω με την καμπινα στα 50 μετρα!
> 
> Μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο θυμαμαι οτι μου εδινε δυνατότητα αναβαθμισης στα 200 αλλα πλεον οχι...
> Τι λετε εσεις;


Με 11 attenuation στο upload η καμπινα σου πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 200 μετρα. Επειδη υπαρχει καμπινα κοντα σου δεν σημαινει οτι το σπιτι που μένεις παιρνει απο αυτη εκτος και αν το καλωδιο παει μεσο Λαμιας για να φτασει στο κτηριο σου.

----------


## NiKapa

> Με 11 attenuation στο upload η καμπινα σου πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 200 μετρα. Επειδη υπαρχει καμπινα κοντα σου δεν σημαινει οτι το σπιτι που μένεις παιρνει απο αυτη εκτος και αν το καλωδιο παει μεσο Λαμιας για να φτασει στο κτηριο σου.


20,5 έχει στο down ..μακρυά ...το up δεν ενδιαφέρει

----------


## UltraB

Είναι με OTE5 μην ξεχνάτε που το attenuation το μετράει διαφορετικά με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται αυξημένο!

----------


## NiKapa

> Είναι με OTE5 μην ξεχνάτε που το attenuation το μετράει διαφορετικά με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται αυξημένο!


Σωστός ! το ξέχασα αυτό

----------


## Jazzer

> Εγω μου φαίνεται οτι θα μείνω στην απέξω με την καμπινα στα 50 μετρα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236650
> Μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο θυμαμαι οτι μου εδινε δυνατότητα αναβαθμισης στα 200 αλλα πλεον οχι...
> Τι λετε εσεις;


Έχω 100ρα με attenuation 5.5 και η καμπίνα μου βρίσκεται 100 περίπου μέτρα μακρυά. Το δικό σου attenuation (20.5) είναι υψηλό και παραπέμπει σε καμπίνα άνω των 250 μέτρων / μεγάλη καλωδιακή απόσταση.

----------


## dslsub

> Αυτή με το ebill δεν πάει 25,90; Η κάνω λάθος;


Νομίζω οι τιμές που δίνουν στη σελίδα cosmote.gr είναι με ebill.

----------


## NiKapa

> Έχω 100ρα με attenuation 5.5 και η καμπίνα μου βρίσκεται 100 περίπου μέτρα μακρυά. Το δικό σου attenuation (20.5) είναι υψηλό και παραπέμπει σε καμπίνα άνω των 250 μέτρων / μεγάλη καλωδιακή απόσταση.


Διάβασε 2 ποστ παραπάνω

----------


## man with no name

Jazzer επειδή είμαστε στην ίδια περιοχή η 100αρα είναι από διπλασιασμό;

----------


## honda22

Από 27 πήγα 55. Not bad.
Πληρώνω για έως 24.

----------


## SiR_DreAm

> Με 11 attenuation στο upload η καμπινα σου πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 200 μετρα. Επειδη υπαρχει καμπινα κοντα σου δεν σημαινει οτι το σπιτι που μένεις παιρνει απο αυτη εκτος και αν το καλωδιο παει μεσο Λαμιας για να φτασει στο κτηριο σου.





> Έχω 100ρα με attenuation 5.5 και η καμπίνα μου βρίσκεται 100 περίπου μέτρα μακρυά. Το δικό σου attenuation (20.5) είναι υψηλό και παραπέμπει σε καμπίνα άνω των 250 μέτρων / μεγάλη καλωδιακή απόσταση.


Είχα attenuation 7.5
Για κάποιο λόγο εχει αυξηθεί τους τελευταίους μήνες
Και παράλληλα δεν μου δίνει πλέον τη δυνατότητα να βάλω 200άρα ενω πριν κάποιο καιρό το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά οτι μπορούσα.
Μήπως αυτα τα 2 με κάποιο τρόπο συνδέονται;

----------


## Jazzer

> Jazzer επειδή είμαστε στην ίδια περιοχή η 100αρα είναι από διπλασιασμό;


Εχω την 100ρα εδώ κι ένα έτος. Αναμένουμε αναβάθμιση, φαίνεται ότι μάλλον υπάρχει μια σειρά και ασχολούνται πρώτα με 24ρες, 50ρες και στο τέλος οι των 100. Οπότε υπομονή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είχα attenuation 7.5
> Για κάποιο λόγο εχει αυξηθεί τους τελευταίους μήνες
> Και παράλληλα δεν μου δίνει πλέον τη δυνατότητα να βάλω 200άρα ενω πριν κάποιο καιρό το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά οτι μπορούσα.
> Μήπως αυτα τα 2 με κάποιο τρόπο συνδέονται;


Μόνο η Cosmote μπορεί να σου πει με ακρίβεια τι έχει συμβεί. Προσωπικά, θα έλεγχα εσωτερική καλωδίωση, δήλωση βλάβης και αν είσαι τυχερός μπορεί να σου άλλαζαν ζεύγος καλωδίων. Μόνο οι τεχνικοί τους θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν κάποια εξήγηση, εμείς εδώ κάνουμε εικασίες.

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Δεν αποκλείω την εσωτερική καλωδίωση γιατι απέξω έρχεται ενα απλό utp που τράβηξα μόνος μου μέχρι την μπρίζα του τηλεφώνου πριν 10+ χρόνια και το βλέπει ήλιος-βροχή κλπ.
Μπορεί όμως αυτο να εχει παίξει ρόλο στην μη πλέον διαθεσιμότητα για 200άρα;
Αν ναι να ασχοληθώ να το φτιάξω αλλιώς δε με πειράζει να το αφήσω κι ετσι κάθώς δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα(πέρα απο κάποιες, πιο συχνές αλλα όχι τόσες ωστε να χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι, το τελευταίο διάστημα, αποσυνδέσεις).
Γιατί πριν κάτι μήνες μου είχε διαθεσιμότητα για 200 και πλέον όχι;

----------


## rexdimos

> με 35b θα παω παραπανω;
> 
> θα το ηθελα το fritz αλλα τα οικονομικα μου ειναι χαλια, καπια στιγμη ισως καταφερω να το παρω


για να σου λυθεί η απορία  ριξε ενα καλώδιο απο το σπιτι σου την πριζα εξωτερικά αν μπορείς χωρις να το περάσεις απο πουθενά στο σημειο που έρχονται οι συνδεσεις βέβαια απαιτεί γνώση αυτο αφού πρέπει να ξέρεις ποια ειναι η συνδεση σου να την βγαλεις να καρφωσει το προσωρινο καλώδιο και αν εκεί πιάνεις 97 σημαίνει οτι ειναι η εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση 
και οτι η πριζα ειναι οκ 35B προφιλ βαζουν μονο στις 200αρες σου λεω να κανεις αυτη την δοκιμη για να βεβαιωθεις οτι φταιει η εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση αφου οντως η απωλεια ειναι μεγαλη

----------


## thourios

Με αναβάθμισαν και μένα χθες. Στα 200 φουλ. 


Off Topic


		Άσχετο: Βλέπω στην εφαρμογή της Cosmote να μου καταναλώνονται λεπτά προς κινητά ενώ έχω *φραγή κλήσεων*. Επιτρέπονται μόνο αστικά και υπεραστικά. Έχω αυτά τα 120 λεπτά προς κινητά. Συμβαίνει σε δύο λογαριασμούς. Το είχα δει στον άλλον που έχω πριν κάτι μήνες.
Σε επικοινωνία μου με το support μου το επιβεβαίωσαν αλλά κλήσεις δεν είχαν πραγματοποιηθεί όπως μου είπαν. Τώρα με την αναβάθμιση το είδα μέσω της εφαρμογής και σε αυτό το νούμερο. Η φραγή ενεργοποιείται μόνο σε κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ από εμένα τον ιδιοκτήτη. Δεν είναι φραγή των τηλεφωνικών συσκευών ούτε πραγματοποιείται με κωδικό. Το είχα με κωδικό παλιά αλλά δεν θέλω να πληρώνω 3 ευρώ για την υπηρεσία αυτή.
Μου είπαν ότι ίσως είναι bug

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!

- Δεν σου έχουν δώσει δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά όπως γράφω εδώ.. ?
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post7236888

----------


## thourios

> Ωραία!
> 
> - Δεν σου έχουν δώσει δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά όπως γράφω εδώ.. ?
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post7236888


Δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο στην εφαρμογή.
Επίσης εδώ λέει ότι έχω 196 διαθέσιμα λεπτά από τα 420 που δεν έχουν γίνει και δεν έχουν καταγραφεί στο σύστημα. Το παραδέχονται και θα διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Τώρα  μόλις μίλησα. Έχουμε ή bug ή θέμα ασφαλείας.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχεις υποθέτω κάποιο καρτοκινητό ή κινητό στην Cosmote.. (?)

----------


## thourios

Όχι κινητό cosmote δεν έςχω.

----------


## YAziDis

Μήπως αυτές τις μέρες που περάσανε είχε βγει ο προηγούμενος λογαριασμός; Και τι εννοώ: επειδή πρακτικά αλλάζει το πρόγραμμα, νομίζω πως σου διαιρούν τις ημέρες και αναλογικά σου πάνε και τα ποσά λεπτά ομιλίας σου μένουν;

----------


## thourios

> Μήπως αυτές τις μέρες που περάσανε είχε βγει ο προηγούμενος λογαριασμός; Και τι εννοώ: επειδή πρακτικά αλλάζει το πρόγραμμα, νομίζω πως σου διαιρούν τις ημέρες και αναλογικά σου πάνε και τα ποσά λεπτά ομιλίας σου μένουν;


Όχι το τσεκάραμε με το 13888. Και στον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό ήταν 420 λεπτά προς κινητά.
Στον άλλον αριθμό που δεν παίζει αλλαγή γιατί δεν πάει παραπάνω από 2,5 η γραμμή  είναι στα 120 λεπτά προς κινητά και απομένουν 112 λεπτά. Και εκεί υπάρχει φραγή και η χρήση του αριθμού γίνεται μόνο για ιντερνετ 15 μέρες τον χρόνο.
Το είχα δώσει στο support αλλά δεν υπήρξε απάντηση.  Εξυπακούεται ότι υπάρχει φραγή και σε αυτόν τον λογαριασμό. Πιθανόν και άλλοι να έχουν το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί.

----------


## rexdimos

> Με αναβάθμισαν και μένα χθες. Στα 200 φουλ. 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Άσχετο: Βλέπω στην εφαρμογή της Cosmote να μου καταναλώνονται λεπτά προς κινητά ενώ έχω *φραγή κλήσεων*. Επιτρέπονται μόνο αστικά και υπεραστικά. Έχω αυτά τα 120 λεπτά προς κινητά. Συμβαίνει σε δύο λογαριασμούς. Το είχα δει στον άλλον που έχω πριν κάτι μήνες.
> Σε επικοινωνία μου με το support μου το επιβεβαίωσαν αλλά κλήσεις δεν είχαν πραγματοποιηθεί όπως μου είπαν. Τώρα με την αναβάθμιση το είδα μέσω της εφαρμογής και σε αυτό το νούμερο. Η φραγή ενεργοποιείται μόνο σε κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ από εμένα τον ιδιοκτήτη. Δεν είναι φραγή των τηλεφωνικών συσκευών ούτε πραγματοποιείται με κωδικό. Το είχα με κωδικό παλιά αλλά δεν θέλω να πληρώνω 3 ευρώ για την υπηρεσία αυτή.
> Μου είπαν ότι ίσως είναι bug


ενοεις την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ή αλλαξες συμβόλαιο? σε 35b ? σε πήγανε?

----------


## minas

@thourios χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, και αναμένουμε νεότερα.
Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να τα μεταφέρουμε σε άλλο θέμα, για να μην μπλέκεται με τους διπλασισμούς;

----------


## thourios

> @thourios χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, και αναμένουμε νεότερα.
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να τα μεταφέρουμε σε άλλο θέμα, για να μην μπλέκεται με τους διπλασισμούς;


Ίσως. Το σκέφτηκα και για αυτό το έβαλα off topic. Mπορεί και να μην έχει και το απαιτούμενο ενδιαφέρον. Θα το ανοίξω αύριο. Τώρα είμαι στην δουλειά. 

Αναφέρομαι στην δωρεάν αναβάθμιση. Δεν ξέρω που μου έβαλαν. Δεν κοίταξα το router αλλά την έφαρμογή και είδα αυτά που λέω. 
Εδώ η ταχύτητα.

----------


## Jazzer

Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα γίνει με την τιμή του πακέτου μας μετά τη λήξη του ; Η 100ρα που θα γίνει 200ρα, θα μείνει στην ίδια τιμή χρέωσης που έχουμε τώρα ;

----------


## ThReSh

> Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα γίνει με την τιμή του πακέτου μας μετά τη λήξη του ; Η 100ρα που θα γίνει 200ρα, θα μείνει στην ίδια τιμή χρέωσης που έχουμε τώρα ;


Στην ανακοίνωση έχουν πει ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές για να εκμεταλλεύονται τον διπλασιασμό κι οι μελλοντικοί πελάτες, άρα λογικά θα πέσουν οι τιμές στο πιο κάτω πάκετο σε κάποια φάση.

----------


## KostakisK

Θα πέσει γέλιο τον Ιούλιο λήγει το συμβόλαιο της 50αρας που θα γίνει 100αρα με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση

----------


## vsk

> Στην ανακοίνωση έχουν πει ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές για να εκμεταλλεύονται τον διπλασιασμό κι οι μελλοντικοί πελάτες, άρα λογικά θα πέσουν οι τιμές στο πιο κάτω πάκετο σε κάποια φάση.


Κι αν το "αναβαθμισμένο" συμβόλαιο λήγει π.χ. σε 1 μήνα; Θα έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές μέχρι τότε;

----------


## ThReSh

> Κι αν το "αναβαθμισμένο" συμβόλαιο λήγει π.χ. σε 1 μήνα; Θα έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές μέχρι τότε;


Κατεβαίνεις πάλι, χωρίς ποινή, μέχρι να πέσουν τα πιο μεγάλα πακέτα.

----------


## KostakisK

> Κι αν το "αναβαθμισμένο" συμβόλαιο λήγει π.χ. σε 1 μήνα; Θα έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές μέχρι τότε;


Τα σκέφτεσαι μόνος σου αυτά η στα λέει κάποιος ?  :ROFL:

----------


## aiolos.01

Βλέπω αλλαγμένη ΙΡ σήμερα και σκέφτομαι, "λες;". Οπότε κοιτάω το router 220/22  :One thumb up: 

Εντάξει φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα με χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά βέβαια (ιδιαίτερα στο attenuation). Θα δούμε πως θα πάει. Πάντως δεν είναι και άσχημα με δεδομένο οτι τα καλώδια τα πέρασα μόνος μου τη δεκαετία του 90 όταν ήθελα να βάλω ISDN και χρησιμοποίησα οτι είχα πρόχειρο εκείνη τη στιγμή.

----------


## El oasis

> Βλέπω αλλαγμένη ΙΡ σήμερα και σκέφτομαι, "λες;". Οπότε κοιτάω το router 220/22 
> 
> Εντάξει φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα με χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά βέβαια (ιδιαίτερα στο attenuation). Θα δούμε πως θα πάει. Πάντως δεν είναι και άσχημα με δεδομένο οτι τα καλώδια τα πέρασα μόνος μου τη δεκαετία του 90 όταν ήθελα να βάλω ISDN και χρησιμοποίησα οτι είχα πρόχειρο εκείνη τη στιγμή.


Όταν λες χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά, δηλαδή πόσο το attenuation και το snr ;

----------


## NiKapa

> Βλέπω αλλαγμένη ΙΡ σήμερα και σκέφτομαι, "λες;". Οπότε κοιτάω το router 220/22 
> 
> Εντάξει φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα με χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά βέβαια (ιδιαίτερα στο attenuation). Θα δούμε πως θα πάει. Πάντως δεν είναι και άσχημα με δεδομένο οτι τα καλώδια τα πέρασα μόνος μου τη δεκαετία του 90 όταν ήθελα να βάλω ISDN και χρησιμοποίησα οτι είχα πρόχειρο εκείνη τη στιγμή.


περιοχή ? ανέβασε ενα ss please

----------


## Core2Extreme

Μπαίνω και εγω... κοιτάω το router... τα ίδια  :Very Happy: 
Είχε κάνει restart... λέω θα μπήκε νέο firmware.
Μπα... ΟTE5 ακόμα.

Το έκανε για να με κάνει να ψαχτώ μην έγινε η αναβάθμιση μάλλον  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iris07

Και εγώ ταράχτηκα λίγο σήμερα..  :Razz: 

Μου έστειλε e-mail το Fritz ότι κάτι έγινε!  :Cool: 

Αλλά τελικά ήταν η εβδομαδιαία σούμα, 
που στέλνει κάθε Δευτέρα για το τι έγινε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα!  :Laughing: 
Στατιστικά κτλ.. Καλό!  :Wink:

----------


## aiolos.01

> περιοχή ? ανέβασε ενα ss please


Αθήνα, κέντρο.

----------


## NiKapa

> Αθήνα, κέντρο.


Ευχαριστώ!
Πριν την τερμάτιζες την 100 ,θυμάσαι snr & Att ?

----------


## Iris07

> Αθήνα, κέντρο.


Ώπα!
Μπράβο!

Καμπίνα Wind ??

----------


## aiolos.01

> Ευχαριστώ!
> Πριν την τερμάτιζες την 100 ,θυμάσαι snr & Att ?


Ναι κανονικά. SNR 16/32 Attenuation 4/7 με το ΟΤΕ5.

Καμπίνα cosmote.

----------


## minas

> Ναι κανονικά. SNR 16/32 Attenuation 4/7 με το ΟΤΕ5.
> 
> Καμπίνα cosmote.


Το SNR είναι πολύ καλό. Το attenuation ειδικά μετά την αλλαγή του firmware δεν συγκρίνεται άμεσα, και ούτε έχει μεγάλη σημασία.

----------


## NiKapa

Σε μένα στην Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα μου δίνει 200 αλλά είναι εταιρικά πακέτα αυτά που που εμφανίζονται ..σε παλαιότερη ερώτηση με το 1388 μου είχαν πει ότι δίνονται κανονικά και σε ιδιώτες ..

- - - Updated - - -

επίσης μια λεπτομέρεια ,όσοι αναβαθμίστηκαν είχαν το ΟΤΕ 5 firmware ? η δεν έχει να κάνει ..?

----------


## ZaNteR

> Σε μένα στην Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα μου δίνει 200 αλλά είναι εταιρικά πακέτα αυτά που που εμφανίζονται ..σε παλαιότερη ερώτηση με το 1388 μου είχαν πει ότι δίνονται κανονικά και σε ιδιώτες ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επίσης μια λεπτομέρεια ,όσοι αναβαθμίστηκαν είχαν το ΟΤΕ 5 firmware ? η δεν έχει να κάνει ..?


εχω δει να παιρνουν αναβαθμιση και με το παλιο ΟΤΕ2 και με ΟΤΕ5.

----------


## AlexT544

Παιδιά στον κολλητό μου μόνο προβλήματα δημιούργησε αυτή η αναβάθμιση 
Γιατί εκείνος είχε 200αρα και όταν άρχισαν να κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις τον αποσυνεδεσαν απο την καλή πόρτα και τον πέταξαν σε μια χαλασμένη οποτε τωρα αναγκαζεται να υποβαθμιστει σε 100αρα για να πάρουν οι άλλοι 200αρα
Ενώ ο γείτονας του που είχε 100αρα με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση τώρα πιάνει 219999

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Εγω ρε παιδια με προφιλ 17a θα μπω σε 200αρα ή οχι;
Θυμαμαι παλιοτερα μου εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα για 200 αλλα τωρα οχι.
Επισης ενω μεχρι πριν λιγες ημερες ειχα max down γυρω στα 140 το βλεπω σταδιακα να πεφτει και πλεον ειναι στα 111!
Υγ.Με ενα reboot το speedport μου ξαναεδωσε max 134

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά στον κολλητό μου μόνο προβλήματα δημιούργησε αυτή η αναβάθμιση 
> Γιατί εκείνος είχε 200αρα και όταν άρχισαν να κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις τον αποσυνεδεσαν απο την καλή πόρτα και τον πέταξαν σε μια χαλασμένη οποτε τωρα αναγκαζεται να υποβαθμιστει σε 100αρα για να πάρουν οι άλλοι 200αρα
> Ενώ ο γείτονας του που είχε 100αρα με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση τώρα πιάνει 219999


Για πιο λόγο να τον βάλουν σε χαλασμένη κάρτα; (που αν ήταν χαλασμένη δεν θα έπιανε τίποτα)
Μάλλον το θέμα έχει να κάνει με το ότι όσο μπαίνουν πιο πολλοί με διπλασιασμό τόσο αλλάζει και το crosstalk με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει η ταχύτητα για όλους

----------


## AlexT544

Μάλλον τι να σου πω πάντως ήταν καρφωμένος στα 219 και αφού άρχισαν οι αναβαθμίσεις έπεσε στα 130-180

----------


## NiKapa

Επίσης άλλη μια ερώτηση,
όσοι ανεβήκατε από τα 100 στα 200 με ποιο ρουτερ ..σας έστειλαν νέο ?

----------


## Iris07

Το Plus που δίνουν τώρα, μιά χαρά είναι!

ή και το νέο ZTE H1600..

----------


## minas

> Παιδιά στον κολλητό μου μόνο προβλήματα δημιούργησε αυτή η αναβάθμιση 
> Γιατί εκείνος είχε 200αρα και όταν άρχισαν να κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις τον αποσυνεδεσαν απο την καλή πόρτα και τον πέταξαν σε μια χαλασμένη οποτε τωρα αναγκαζεται να υποβαθμιστει σε 100αρα για να πάρουν οι άλλοι 200αρα
> Ενώ ο γείτονας του που είχε 100αρα με την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση τώρα πιάνει 219999


Απίθανο να του άλλαξαν πόρτα. Το crosstalk πράγματι ανεβαίνει, αλλά τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μάλλον υποδηλώνει πρόβλημα.
Το έχει δηλώσει βλάβη και του είπαν ότι δεν πάει παραπάνω;




> Επίσης άλλη μια ερώτηση,
> όσοι ανεβήκατε από τα 100 στα 200 με ποιο ρουτερ ..σας έστειλαν νέο ?


Σχεδόν όλοι όσοι είχαν 100Mbps είχαν και μόντεμ 35b, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον που να πήρε νέο CPE "προληπτικά".
Εάν ζητήσουν αντικατάσταση, σχεδόν σίγουρα θα πάρουν άλλο (Smart ή ZTE H1600).

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν ναι το δήλωσε βλάβη ήρθε τεχνικός και του είπε 
Ότι επειδή λέει η καλωδιβσηαποτο καφαο μεχρι την πολυκατοικία του είναι παλιά δεν αντέχει τόσες πολλές 200αρες που πήγαν να δώσουν και μάλλον θα βγάλουν την διαθεσιμότητα για 200 μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το υπόγειο καλωδιο

----------


## Iris07

Μωρε και 150 να πιάνω δεν πω όχι..  :Razz: 

Σε ποιά περιοχή είναι ο φίλος σου ?

----------


## AlexT544

Είναι στα σύνορα ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑΣ-Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ
ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ
ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ FTTH&VDSL 200 γιατι παιρνει απο καμπινα της ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑΣ

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. οι περισσότερες καμπίνες της Ν. Φιλαδέλφειας είναι τέλος του 2017..
έχει και κάποιες του 2019..

Να κάνανε άραγε αναβαθμίσεις και σε καμπίνες ?

Και Αλυσίδα & Δαγκλή.. έχουν επίσης παλιές του 2017..

----------


## AlexT544

η κμαπινα που παίρνει είναι από τις πρώτες που τοποθετηθηκαν οποτε καταλαβαινεις την κατασταση της

----------


## aiolos.01

> Το SNR είναι πολύ καλό. Το attenuation ειδικά μετά την αλλαγή του firmware δεν συγκρίνεται άμεσα, και ούτε έχει μεγάλη σημασία.


Αυτά είναι τα παλιά στατιστικά με την 100αρα. Τα καινούργια είναι στο screenshot που έβαλα. Και τα 2 με ΟΤΕ5.

----------


## Antonis Gial

> Το Plus που δίνουν τώρα, μιά χαρά είναι!
> 
> ή και το νέο ZTE H1600..


Σκεφτομαι να ζητησω και εγω το speedport plus αλλα αξιζει;; εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι καλο

----------


## ZaNteR

> Σκεφτομαι να ζητησω και εγω το speedport plus αλλα αξιζει;; εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι καλο


το εχω το πλας 2μιση χρονια, μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## Iris07

> Σκεφτομαι να ζητησω και εγω το speedport plus αλλα αξιζει;; εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι καλο


Σε ADSL γραμμές που δεν είναι πολύ καλές, ξέρω πάντως ότι το entry που είχα πολλά χρόνια είναι πολύ καλό,
και κράταγε πολύ καλά την γραμμή μου χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις!
Ήμουν σε γραμμή που είχε μεγάλη απόσταση από το A/K.

- Ένα σημαντικό χαρακτηριστικό που πρέπει να έχει ένα ρούτερ σε δύσκολες γραμμές είναι να μπορεί να δουλεύει σε υψηλές τιμές ισχύος της γραμμής.. (Output Power Up/Down)
Και το entry είναι Top σε αυτό! (Ακόμη και 19 dBm)

Το Plus αξίζει πιο πολύ όταν πας σε VDSL και θέλεις και καλύτερο Wi-Fi..
δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει σε δύσκολη γραμμή να δω πως πάει..

αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι και αυτό γενικά καλό..

Τώρα που μπήκα σε καμπίνα VDSL στα ~100 μέτρα η γραμμή μου βελτιώθηκε πολύ!

----------


## minas

> Αυτά είναι τα παλιά στατιστικά με την 100αρα. Τα καινούργια είναι στο screenshot που έβαλα. Και τα 2 με ΟΤΕ5.


Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση  :Smile: 
Πάντως και >9 SNR καρφωμένο στα 220Mbps καλά είναι  :One thumb up:

----------


## Antonis Gial

> Σε ADSL γραμμές που δεν είναι πολύ καλές, ξέρω πάντως ότι το entry που είχα πολλά χρόνια είναι πολύ καλό,
> και κράταγε πολύ καλά την γραμμή μου χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις!
> Ήμουν σε γραμμή που είχε μεγάλη απόσταση από το A/K.
> 
> - Ένα σημαντικό χαρακτηριστικό που πρέπει να έχει ένα ρούτερ σε δύσκολες γραμμές είναι να μπορεί να δουλεύει σε υψηλές τιμές ισχύος της γραμμής.. (Output Power Up/Down)
> Και το entry είναι Top σε αυτό! (Ακόμη και 19 dBm)
> 
> Το Plus αξίζει πιο πολύ όταν πας σε VDSL και θέλεις και καλύτερο Wi-Fi..
> δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει σε δύσκολη γραμμή να δω πως πάει..
> ...


Για αυτο ρωταω ειμαι και εγω σε δυσκολη γραμμη σε αποσταση 3 χμλ απο το Α/Κ. Αν το παρω μην μου βγει αχρηστο και μου εχει συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεις και αδυναμια επικοινωνιας. Δεν εχω παραπονο το entry 2i ειναι καλο αλλα θα ηθελα μια αλλαγη στο ρουτερ

----------


## Iris07

Για πιο λόγο θες αλλαγή ?
Έτσι απλά για να αλλάξεις ρούτερ ?  :Cool: 

Πάντως επειδή δεν το έχω κοιτάξει πολύ, εδώ υπάρχει το σχετικό θέμα για να διαβάσεις περισσότερα για το Plus..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Speedport-Plus

----------


## koukaki

Ασφαλιστικά μετρα κατάθεσε η Vodafone κατα του δωρεαν διπλασιασμου ταχυτητας απο την Cosmote.
https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...s-apo-ote.html

----------


## pankostas

> Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα γίνει με την τιμή του πακέτου μας μετά τη λήξη του ; Η 100ρα που θα γίνει 200ρα, θα μείνει στην ίδια τιμή χρέωσης που έχουμε τώρα ;


Εννοείται πως όχι! Με αυτή τη λογική αυτοι που έχουν 200 και δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμίσουν,  τι πρέπει να πληρώνουν τώρα?

----------


## dslsub

> Ασφαλιστικά μετρα κατάθεσε η Vodafone κατα του δωρεαν διπλασιασμου ταχυτητας απο την Cosmote.
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...s-apo-ote.html


Μήπως παίζουν και αναμεταξύ τους θέατρο; Έτσι για να κάνουν πλάγιες μανούρες στους καταναλωτές;

----------


## nnn

Μάλλον μπαίνει στον πάγο ο διπλασιασμός. Υπομονή.

----------


## psolord

> Ασφαλιστικά μετρα κατάθεσε η Vodafone κατα του δωρεαν διπλασιασμου ταχυτητας απο την Cosmote.
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...s-apo-ote.html


Γιατί δε κάνουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι διαπλασιασμό; Duh! 


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Δεν νομίζω ότι η vodafone θα αντέξει τον διπλασιασμό
Με την υπέροχη τεχνική υποστγριξη

----------


## dimitri_ns

Off Topic


		H voda έχει προσφύγει και στην ΕΕ με σκοπό την υποχρεωτική χρηματοδότηση στην επαύξηση δικτύων από google, facebook κλπ με το αιτιολογικό ότι κάνουν βαρειά χρήση των δικτύων των παρόχων και οι πάροχοι υποχρεώνονται να αυξάνουν χωρητικότητες για να εξυπηρετήσουν τους πελάτες τους.

----------


## Iris07

> Ασφαλιστικά μετρα κατάθεσε η Vodafone κατα του δωρεαν διπλασιασμου ταχυτητας απο την Cosmote.
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...s-apo-ote.html


Μπλέκει εν μέρη το πράγμα, με τα όσα λέει και το άρθρο..
αλλά να δούμε..

Κατ' αρχάς ο ΟΤΕ έχει πάρει έγκριση για κάποια πακέτα και κάνει τις αναβαθμίσεις..
Πιθανόν να εξεταστούν και τα άλλα πακέτα που έχει ζητήσει..

Δεν ξέρουμε βέβαια τι έχει εγκριθεί και εάν οι αναβαθμίσεις που γίνονται τώρα καλύπτονται..

Από την άλλη τόσο η Vodafone όσο και η Wind κάνουν ανεπίσημα μεγάλες προσφορές στους πελάτες τους και μή,
σε επίπεδο σχεδόν σα να κάνουν και αυτοί διπλασιασμό..
(Σιγά μην περιμένανε τις επίσημες απoφάσεις για τον OTE..)  :Cool: 

οπότε άμα τα "πάρει" η Cosmote δεν την εμποδίζει τίποτα να προχωρήσει και αυτή ανεπίσημα με την ίδια τακτική!  :Cool: 
όπως γίνεται ήδη εδώ και χρόνια..

----------


## koukaki

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η vodafone θα αντέξει τον διπλασιασμό
> Με την υπέροχη τεχνική υποστγριξη


Aντι να κανει πιο εντατικα τα εργα της και να πιασει τις περιοχες που εχει αφησει πισω το ριχνει στα ασφαλιστικα μετρα..

----------


## Iris07

_"Πάντως, εκτός από τη διοίκηση του ΟTΕ που έχει δρομολογήσει συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις και ορθώς πράττει, οι διοικήσεις των Vodafone, Wind και Nova αναγνωρίζουν επίσης, 
σύμφωνα με τις σχετικές δηλώσεις των επικεφαλής τους, την ανάγκη να αυξηθούν οι ταχύτητες σύνδεσης στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία, καθώς η χώρα πολύ χαμηλές επιδόσεις."_

Με βάση και την νέα πορεία της Wind.. 
όπως φαίνεται πιο πολύ ενοχλήθηκε η Vodafone που μένει στην 3η θέση..  :Cool: 

Η δε Wind το ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι τώρα που τελειώνει κάμποσες περιοχές της με νέα δίκτυα, 
πρέπει να αρπάξει άμεσα 1η όσους νέους πελάτες μπορεί!  :Cool:

----------


## koukaki

> Με βάση και την νέα πορεία της Wind.. 
> όπως φαίνεται πιο πολύ ενοχλήθηκε η Vodafone που μένει στην 3η θέση..


Aς προσεχε.... Αφου ειναι τριτη σε εργα καιρος να παει και τριτη στις συνδεσεις.

----------


## nnn

Το πρόβλημα είναι τα κόστη μεταφοράς από ΑΚ στις καμπίνες, η αλλαγή εξοπλισμού όπου απαιτείται, το επιπλέον κόστος ενοίκιασης του χαλκού ως τον συνδρομητή κλπ. Ο ΟΤΕ είχε ήδη δώσει συμβατό εξοπλισμό και η αλλαγή γίνεται in-house ουσιαστικά, με μικρότερο κόστος.

----------


## koukaki

Off Topic


		Τοσα χιλιομετρα χαλκος αληθεια ποσο αξια θα εχει σαν μεταλλο εαν ξηλωθει ;
Μηπως να κανουν υποχρεωτικη την μεταβαση σε fiber και να τον ξηλωνουν σιγα σιγα ;

----------


## Jazzer

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  στην vodafone για το μπλοκάρισμα των αναβαθμίσεων του ΟΤΕ !  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## netblues

Μην το κοιτατε μόνο από την πλευρά του δωρεάν. Τίποτε δεν είναι δωρεάν. Ο οτε λεφτά βγάζει απο τους συνδρομητές του.
Αν ο οτε παρεμενε το μονοπωλιο που ηταν , θα ειχαμε ακόμα μονο isdn, αντε και λιγο adsl στο τσακιρ κεφι.

Επι της ουσιας
Δεν τα ειχαν βρει και ο οτε προχωρησε μονομερως σε διπλασιασμους χωρις καμμια εγκριση, οπως συνηθως δηλαδη, μιας και παντα θεωρουσε τις τηλεπικοινωνιες τσιφλικι του.

Το να παραβεις ασφαλιστικά μέτρα επιφέρει πρόστιμο.
Η εφαρμογή ασφαλιστικών μέτρων σημαίνει πάγωμα της διαδικασίας και πιθανότατα και επαναφορά στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση.

Υποψιαζομαι οτι ολο αυτο το πανηγυρι γίνεται μεσα στα πλαισια του παζαριού, μιας και στο τέλος της ημέρας ολοι θελουν την αναβάθμιση, αλλα στο καταλληλο κόστος.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ετοιμάστε popcorn.

----------


## dslsub

Επειδή η βόντα δεν έχει χτίσει αξιοπρεπές δίκτυο ούτε στις κεραίες, στους χαλκούς δεν μπορεί να τα βάλει με τον οτέ εξ ορισμού, τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα είναι λίγο σαν δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη να σε [του ρου του τουμ].

----------


## netblues

Το θεμα της ΜΗ απελευθέρωσης των δικτύων χάθηκε πριν αρκετά χρόνια. 
Ειναι εθνική στρατηγικη να το πάμε έτσι, και γιαυτό και ο οτε ελεγχεται και πρέπει να παίρνει εγκρίσεις για οτι κάνει.

Εφόσον δεν το κανει, παρανομεί.  Νομοι του κρατους. (ανεξαρτητα αν μας βολευει η οχι ο δωρεαν διπλασιασμος)

----------


## koukaki

> Το θεμα της ΜΗ απελευθέρωσης των δικτύων χάθηκε πριν αρκετά χρόνια. 
> Ειναι εθνική στρατηγικη να το πάμε έτσι, και γιαυτό και ο οτε ελεγχεται και πρέπει να παίρνει εγκρίσεις για οτι κάνει.
> 
> Εφόσον δεν το κανει, παρανομεί.  Νομοι του κρατους. (ανεξαρτητα αν μας βολευει η οχι ο δωρεαν διπλασιασμος)



Η αλλη λυση θα ηταν η διασπαση του ΟΤΕ οταν πουληθηκε. Σε παροχο και διαχειριστη δικτυου.
Αλλα εαν κρινουμε απο την διασπαση ΔΕΗ με την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στην Ελλαδα παλι προβληματα θα ειχαμε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το θεμα της ΜΗ απελευθέρωσης των δικτύων χάθηκε πριν αρκετά χρόνια. 
> Ειναι εθνική στρατηγικη να το πάμε έτσι, και γιαυτό και ο οτε ελεγχεται και πρέπει να παίρνει εγκρίσεις για οτι κάνει.
> 
> Εφόσον δεν το κανει, παρανομεί.  Νομοι του κρατους. (ανεξαρτητα αν μας βολευει η οχι ο δωρεαν διπλασιασμος)


Ποιός νοιάζεται για την απελευθέρωση των δικτύων ?
Τι τιμή θα πιάσει ο ΟΤΕ όταν πουληθεί μας νοιάζει (μας ένοιαζε)

Νόμοι του κράτους  :Laughing: 
Τον ταύρο εν υαλοπωλείο τον έχεις δει ?

Πιθανά και η voda μιά χαρά είναι βολεμένη στην 3η θέση.
Τα κέρδη της να βγάζει και να μοιράζει στους μετόχους.

Νομίζεις ότι η όποια εταιρεία θα ενδιαφερθεί για τους Ελληνες όταν δεν ενδιαφέρεται η κυβέρνησή τους ?
Μητσοτάκη τον λένε τον τύπο, του Χάρβαρντ, δεν τον λένε Ορμπάν να παίρνει 56% με όλους τους άλλους συνασπισμένους εναντίον του.

----------


## deniSun

> Μάλλον μπαίνει στον πάγο ο διπλασιασμός. Υπομονή.


Το θέμα δεν είναι αν βάλει σε πάγο το πρόγραμμα
αλλά τι αν θα επιστρέψει στις αρχικές ταχύτητες όσους αναβάθμισε πρόσφατα.

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Παιδιά έχουμε δει μετά από 48 σελίδες thread κανένα παλικάρι να διπλασιάζεται σε 100άρα καμπίνα;

----------


## Iris07

Εάν δεν σου βγάζει 200 στην διαθεσιμότητα μην περιμένεις..

Χθες όμως ένας φίλος έγραφε για έναν φίλο του που πήρε 200 από "παλιά" καμπίνα του 2017 του OTE..
η οποία κάποια στιγμή λογικά αναβαθμίστηκε πρώτα!

Το πότε ακριβώς δεν ξέρουμε.. μάλλον πριν κάποιο καιρό..

----------


## koukaki

> Πιθανά και η voda μιά χαρά είναι βολεμένη στην 3η θέση.
> Τα κέρδη της να βγάζει και να μοιράζει στους μετόχους.
> 
> .


Η VODAFONE ειναι πολυεθνικη εταιρια και λογοδοτει στην μαμα εταιρια.
Δεν μπορει να κανει οτι θελει .
Αμα πεσει τριτη θα εχει θεμα.
Αυτες οι εταιριες στα meetings εχουν παντα κυριο θέμα πως θα γινουν πρωτοι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η VODAFONE ειναι πολυεθνικη εταιρια και λογοδοτει στην μαμα εταιρια.
> Δεν μπορει να κανει οτι θελει .
> *Αμα πεσει τριτη θα εχει θεμα.*
> Αυτες οι εταιριες στα meetings εχουν παντα κυριο θέμα πως θα γινουν πρωτοι.




Off Topic



Πόσα κέρδη αποδίδει, αναλογίες δουλεύουν (κέρδος ανά επενδεδυμένο κεφάλαιο κλπ)
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι φούμαρα.

Και η θέση.(φούμαρο)


Ολοι βέβαια θα χαιρόμασταν να είσαι πρώτη και να δίνεις τα διπλά.
Αν δεν γίνεται
Να είσαι 15η, αλλά να δίνεις τα διπλά.

ΥΓ
Κύριο θέμα είναι πως θα βγάλουν περισσότερα και θα αποδώσουν περισσότερα.

ΥΓ2
Ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες/δουλειές ανεξαρτήτως αντικειμένου.
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την δυναμική (το να μην είσαι κοντόφθαλμος)

----------


## dslsub

> Μητσοτάκη τον λένε τον τύπο, του Χάρβαρντ, δεν τον λένε Ορμπάν να παίρνει 56% με όλους τους άλλους συνασπισμένους εναντίον του.


+1 :Respekt:

----------


## K1m0n

> Τι τιμή θα πιάσει ο ΟΤΕ όταν πουληθεί μας νοιάζει (μας ένοιαζε)


Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε ότι (τότε) ο ΟΤΕ είχε προσφερθεί να δωρίσει στο κράτος το αντίστοιχο του τιμήματος,
ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να χάσει τον δημόσιο χαρακτήρα του.
Μόνη παρενέργεια θα ήταν να πήγαινε λίγο πίσω το πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης του δικτύου (isdn/ψηφιακά/κλπ).
Αν ισχύει, μόνο οι μίζες τους ένοιαζαν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

[QUOTE=K1m0n;7237837
Αν ισχύει, μόνο οι μίζες τους ένοιαζαν.[/QUOTE]



Off Topic


		Και τους νοιάζουν
Και η επανεκλογή

Και τους δημόσιους συνδικαλιστές αντίστοιχα πράγματα

Κάτι σαν το ΕΣΥ ένα πράμμα.
Δεν υπάρχει σάλιο, το μάζεψε όλο ο Τσοχατζόπουλος, αυτός και μόνο   :Razz: 




Και ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων, αντίστοιχο
Τους νοιάζει (τον ΟΤΕ και την παρέα) να διπλασιαστούν οι ταχύτητες για το καλό της Ελλάδας επειδή έχουμε μείνει πίσω ?
Γιατί δεν διπλασιάζουν και τις ftth ? (εκεί που είναι εφικτό  :Razz: )

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Εάν δεν σου βγάζει 200 στην διαθεσιμότητα μην περιμένεις..
> 
> Χθες όμως ένας φίλος έγραφε για έναν φίλο του που πήρε 200 από "παλιά" καμπίνα του 2017 του OTE..
> η οποία κάποια στιγμή λογικά αναβαθμίστηκε πρώτα!
> 
> Το πότε ακριβώς δεν ξέρουμε.. μάλλον πριν κάποιο καιρό..


Καλά ναι μπορούν άνετα να επικαλεστούν τους τεχνικούς λόγους που λένε στην ανακοίνωση.
Εντωμεταξύ Λάρισα έρχεται και η ΔΕΗ με οπτικές ίνες οπότε θα έχουμε γλέντια.
Επίσης έχω μια απορία, πρώτον πως γίνεται στη ενώ το 99% όλων των πόλεων να παίζουν με 200άρια να είναι κάποια 100άρια και δεύτερον, τόσο ακριβό ποια είναι να κάνουν τα 100άρια 200άρια και το καθυστερούν;

----------


## terism69

Η vodafone θεωρεί τα 24 mbps υπερυψηλη ταχύτητα ,για αυτό  μάλλον  δεν δίνει μέσω οπτικης σε κάποιες, περιοχές, δεν ξέρω μήπως να σταματήσει να δίνει και ,εκεί που έχει και δικό της δίκτυο fiber ,αλώστε τα 24  είναι  υπερυψηλη ταχύτητα  για την vodafone , όταν αρχίσουν να φεύγουν συνδρομητές που έληξαν,  η είναι να  λήξουν, τα συμβόλαια τους θα συνέλθει , βέβαια πάντα θα υπάρχουν   τα ψάρια , που θα τσιμπήσουν το δόλωμα τον  18,60 ευρω

----------


## Core2Extreme

Vodafone είσαι η ντροπή της ανθρωπότητας.
Στην κινητή τηλεφωνία δίκτυο για τα κλάματα.
Στην σταθερή τραγική.
Στο internet μας κλαίνε και οι ρέγγες.
Στις επενδύσεις για αναβάθμιση παροχών μηδέν.

Στα λόγια και τα παράπονα πρώτη και καλύτερη.

Ουστ ρε.

----------


## Jazzer

> Vodafone είσαι η ντροπή της ανθρωπότητας.
> Στην κινητή τηλεφωνία δίκτυο για τα κλάματα.
> Στην σταθερή τραγική.
> Στο internet μας κλαίνε και οι ρέγγες.
> Στις επενδύσεις για αναβάθμιση παροχών μηδέν.
> 
> Στα λόγια και τα παράπονα πρώτη και καλύτερη.
> 
> Ουστ ρε.


 :Worthy: 
Χαχαχα πόσο θα ήθελα να παιχτεί αυτό σε meeting ανώτατης διοίκησης !!  :Laughing:

----------


## GPxr

H κάθε εταιρεία κοιτάει το δικό της συμφέρον και αν ο ΟΤΕ είναι φάουλ, καλά έκαναν και προέβησαν σε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε αυτή τη χώρα τίποτα τελικά δεν γίνεται σωστά και τίποτα για το καλό του καταναλωτή. 

Το θέμα που πρέπει να σκεφτούν όταν γίνονται τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι αν έχουν το θετικό αντίκτυπο που επιθυμούν. Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ με τις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των πελατών του, όταν η WIND έχει βγει door to door και δίνει δελεαστικότερα πακέτα π.χ. Δεν έχω δει τα πακέτα που δίνει η VDF αλλά τώρα που πάγωσε η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ, θα σκεφτώ τις προσφορές της WIND μιας και η υποδομή στον Κολωνό είναι της WIND. 

Μένει να δούμε τα αντανακλαστικά του ΟΤΕ σε αυτή τη στιγμή μιας και όλα για κάποιο σκοπό γίνονται.

----------


## Antonis Gial

> H κάθε εταιρεία κοιτάει το δικό της συμφέρον και αν ο ΟΤΕ είναι φάουλ, καλά έκαναν και προέβησαν σε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε αυτή τη χώρα τίποτα τελικά δεν γίνεται σωστά και τίποτα για το καλό του καταναλωτή. 
> 
> Το θέμα που πρέπει να σκεφτούν όταν γίνονται τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι αν έχουν το θετικό αντίκτυπο που επιθυμούν. Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ με τις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των πελατών του, όταν η WIND έχει βγει door to door και δίνει δελεαστικότερα πακέτα π.χ. Δεν έχω δει τα πακέτα που δίνει η VDF αλλά τώρα που πάγωσε η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ, θα σκεφτώ τις προσφορές της WIND μιας και η υποδομή στον Κολωνό είναι της WIND. 
> 
> Μένει να δούμε τα αντανακλαστικά του ΟΤΕ σε αυτή τη στιγμή μιας και όλα για κάποιο σκοπό γίνονται.


Φιλε ομως θα εχουν θεμα οι καταναλωτες που ηταν "τυχεροι" στην αναβαθμιση ή και σε αυτους ο οτε τους εχει ηδη αναβαθμισει

----------


## koukaki

> Καλά ναι μπορούν άνετα να επικαλεστούν τους τεχνικούς λόγους που λένε στην ανακοίνωση.
> Εντωμεταξύ Λάρισα έρχεται και η ΔΕΗ με οπτικές ίνες οπότε θα έχουμε γλέντια.
> Επίσης έχω μια απορία, πρώτον πως γίνεται στη *ενώ το 99% όλων των πόλεων* να παίζουν με 200άρια να είναι κάποια 100άρια και δεύτερον, τόσο ακριβό ποια είναι να κάνουν τα 100άρια 200άρια και το καθυστερούν;



Αμα κατεβεις Αθηνα μην το πεις πουθενα αυτο με το 99%... 
Μπορει να κινδυνευσεις...  :Smile:

----------


## GPxr

> Φιλε ομως θα εχουν θεμα οι καταναλωτες που ηταν "τυχεροι" στην αναβαθμιση ή και σε αυτους ο οτε τους εχει ηδη αναβαθμισει


Αυτό μένει να το δούμε. Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει αντίδραση από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, αν και δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω οτι δεν είχαν προβλέψει αυτή την εξέλιξη. Θεωρώ ότι σαν πρώτο βήμα θα παγώσουν τις αναβαθμίσεις και αν δεν βρουν κάποιο παραθυράκι, τότε αν αναγκαστούν θα υποβαθμίσουν όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν με κάποιο ¨δώρο¨ στον λογαριασμό για την ταλαιπωρία. Μπορεί και όχι.

----------


## Antonis Gial

> Αυτό μένει να το δούμε. Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει αντίδραση από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, αν και δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω οτι δεν είχαν προβλέψει αυτή την εξέλιξη. Θεωρώ ότι σαν πρώτο βήμα θα παγώσουν τις αναβαθμίσεις και αν δεν βρουν κάποιο παραθυράκι, τότε αν αναγκαστούν θα υποβαθμίσουν όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν με κάποιο ¨δώρο¨ στον λογαριασμό για την ταλαιπωρία. Μπορεί και όχι.


Τι να πω. Αν δεν γινοταν αυτο το προβλημα δεν θα ημουν απο τους "τυχερους" γιατι ειμαι τουλαχιστον 3 χλμ απο το Α/Κ με 24αρι adsl

----------


## Core2Extreme

> H κάθε εταιρεία κοιτάει το δικό της συμφέρον και αν ο ΟΤΕ είναι φάουλ, καλά έκαναν και προέβησαν σε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε αυτή τη χώρα τίποτα τελικά δεν γίνεται σωστά και τίποτα για το καλό του καταναλωτή. 
> 
> Το θέμα που πρέπει να σκεφτούν όταν γίνονται τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι αν έχουν το θετικό αντίκτυπο που επιθυμούν. Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ με τις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των πελατών του, όταν η WIND έχει βγει door to door και δίνει δελεαστικότερα πακέτα π.χ. Δεν έχω δει τα πακέτα που δίνει η VDF αλλά τώρα που πάγωσε η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ, θα σκεφτώ τις προσφορές της WIND μιας και η υποδομή στον Κολωνό είναι της WIND. 
> 
> Μένει να δούμε τα αντανακλαστικά του ΟΤΕ σε αυτή τη στιγμή μιας και όλα για κάποιο σκοπό γίνονται.


Και ο καταναλωτής πρέπει αντίστοιχα να κοιτάξει το συμφέρον του και να στείλει ένα ωραίο μήνυμα στην Vodafone φεύγοντας πρός τους άλλους παρόχους.
Εκεί να δεις τι ωραία που θα τα βρεί η διοίκηση της Vodafone  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hetfield

> Μητσοτάκη τον λένε τον τύπο, του Χάρβαρντ, δεν τον λένε Ορμπάν να παίρνει 56% με όλους τους άλλους συνασπισμένους εναντίον του.




Off Topic


		Και ποιος σου ειπε οτι αν ειχες τον Ορμπαν θα πληρωνες φθηνοτερο ιντερνετ; Ναι εχουμε τα χαλια μας, αλλα ευτυχως που δεν ειμαστε Ρωσια, Ουγγαρια, Τουρκια.
ΥΓ: Γουστα ειναι αυτα, να πληρωνεις φθηνο ιντερνετ και μην εισαι ελευθερος να κανεις το σωμα σου οτι θες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και ποιος σου ειπε οτι αν ειχες τον Ορμπαν θα πληρωνες φθηνοτερο ιντερνετ; Ναι εχουμε τα χαλια μας, αλλα ευτυχως που δεν ειμαστε Ρωσια, Ουγγαρια, Τουρκια.
> ΥΓ: Γουστα ειναι αυτα, να πληρωνεις φθηνο ιντερνετ και μην εισαι ελευθερος να κανεις το σωμα σου οτι θες.




Off Topic


		Το σώμα σου το κάνεις ότι θες
Προπαγάνδα μετά τα 18

Και δεν είναι το φθηνότερο internet, στήκαμε.
Διάβασε τι έκανε ο Ορμπάν για την οικονομία της Ουγγαρίας (και επομένως και για τους Ούγγρους) μετά το 2010 που ανέλαβε.

Θάθελε 56% ο Μητσοτάκης ?
Ο δρόμος είναι εύκολος, αντέγραψε τον Ορμπάν (και μερικούς άλλους)
Αμα όμως έχεις ποτίσει με δύση (ή ανατολή), ο δρόμος είναι δύσκολος.

----------


## Hetfield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το σώμα σου το κάνεις ότι θες
> Προπαγάνδα μετά τα 18
> 
> Και δεν είναι το φθηνότερο internet, στήκαμε.
> Διάβασε τι έκανε ο Ορμπάν για την οικονομία της Ουγγαρίας (και επομένως και για τους Ούγγρους) μετά το 2010 που ανέλαβε.




Off Topic


		Ναι οκ, το καταλαβαμε.
Ολα ειναι προπαγανδα, οσοι φωναζουν απλα δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν.

Εσυ ξερεις να διαβαζεις; Ξεκινα.
https://www.hrw.org/world-report/202...apters/hungary

Αν ειναι ποτε δυνατον, να θαυμαζουμε μια χωρα συνολικα απο το αν.... εχει φθηνο ιντερνετ, και τα υπολοιπα να τα ξεχναμε.

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά μπορεί να έχουμε ασφαλιστικά για τον διπλασιασμό αλλά αυτό δεν είναι λόγος να το παρακάνουμε στο offtopic,

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ναι οκ, το καταλαβαμε.
> Ολα ειναι προπαγανδα, οσοι φωναζουν απλα δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν.
> 
> Εσυ ξερεις να διαβαζεις; Ξεκινα.
> https://www.hrw.org/world-report/202...apters/hungary
> 
> Αν ειναι ποτε δυνατον, να θαυμαζουμε μια χωρα συνολικα απο το αν.... εχει φθηνο ιντερνετ, και τα υπολοιπα να τα ξεχναμε.




Off Topic


		Μόλις βρω χρόνο, θα το διαβάσω
Εσύ διάβασες κιόλας για την οικονομία της Ουγγαρίας ?

----------


## matrix1

> Από την άλλη τόσο η Vodafone όσο και η Wind κάνουν ανεπίσημα μεγάλες προσφορές στους πελάτες τους και μή,
> σε επίπεδο σχεδόν σα να κάνουν και αυτοί διπλασιασμό..
> (Σιγά μην περιμένανε τις επίσημες απoφάσεις για τον OTE..) 
> 
> οπότε άμα τα "πάρει" η Cosmote δεν την εμποδίζει τίποτα να προχωρήσει και αυτή ανεπίσημα με την ίδια τακτική! 
> όπως γίνεται ήδη εδώ και χρόνια..


Δεν θα ελεγα οτι κανουν καλες προσφορες για τους πελατες τους. Για wind που ξερω χαλια ειναι οι προσφορες που δινουν στους πελατες τους, μονο προσφορες δεν ειναι για μενα.  Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο διπλασιασμος πρεπει να γινει απο ολους, ειναι απαραδεκτο να γινει μονο απο εναν παιχτη. Θα ηταν παραλογο και εναντια σε οποια εννοια της αγορας. Να τα βρουν με τις τιμες κοστους μεταβασης (εκει κολλαει το πραγμα απο τον Δεκεμβρη που ανακοινωθηκε) να τελειωνουν και να κανουν ολοι διπλασιασμο ΤΩΡΑ, γιατι ειμαστε παρα πολυ πισω στην Ελλαδα απο ταχυτητες, θα μπορουσε κανεις να χαρακτηρισει ανετα τριτοκοσμικη την κατασταση της σταθερης στην Ελλαδα. Μια ματια στους πινακες παγκοσμιας καταταξης ειναι αρκετη για να εχει εικονα!

----------


## Iris07

Επίσημη τιμή Wind για 100άρα - 30 (Limited Offer)
Επίσημη τιμή Wind για 50άρα - 26 (Limited Offer)

Ανεπίσημη τιμή Wind για 100άρα - 26 !!

Όταν πήρα την Vodafone (στο επίσημο τηλ.) για ανανέωση συμβολαίου και τους είπα τι μου έδινε η Wind αμέσως με την μία μου δώσανε καλύτερες προσφορές!
(Ούτε εγώ το περίμενα!)  :Razz: 

Σιγά μην αφήσουν την Wind να κάνει παιχνίδι όπως θέλει, τώρα που πήρε φόρα..  :Cool:

----------


## matrix1

> Επίσημη τιμή Wind για 100άρα - 30 (Limited Offer)
> Επίσημη τιμή Wind για 50άρα - 26 (Limited Offer)
> 
> Ανεπίσημη τιμή Wind για 100άρα - 26 !!


Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες για πελατες της. 30 ακατεβατα δινουν την 100αρα. Για τους αλλους ναι, για τους πελατες της οσο και να τους πρήζεις σου λενε 30. Αν δεν σου αρεσει η τιμη δεν φαινεται να εχουν κανενα απολυτως θεμα.
Γιατι να μην παω στον ΟΤΕ με 30 την 50αρα που θα γινει δωρεαν 100αρα; Ειναι δυνατον να βγαινει ιδια τιμη ΟΤΕ με την wind που καποτε διναμε τα μισα;

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί αν έχεις πολλούς μήνες συμβόλαιο μπροστά να μην στο δώσουν..
Κοντά στην λήξη όμως μπορεί να το πετύχεις πιστεύω!

Αλλιώς κάνεις μία ωραία αίτηση φορητότητας..

Και στην Vodafone που έκανα ανανέωση σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα με τιμή καλύτερη της Wind, 
το συμβόλαιο μου έληγε κανονικά το καλοκαίρι, τον Ιούλιο..

Γενικά πιστεύω ότι την παρούσα στιγμή που γίνεται χαμός στον χώρο όλοι οι πάροχοι θέλουν να ξανακλείσουν τους πελάτες που έχουν για 2 χρόνια ακόμη!

----------


## dslsub

Off Topic


		Εεε με συγχωρείτε μιας και είδα human rights watch... και θυμήθηκα το γνωστό "φιλάνθρωπο"...
μήπως γνωρίζετε πότε θα διαλύσει ο σόρος την οικονομία της ΝΑ Ασίας την επόμενη φορά, για να τρέξω να προμηθευτώ καμιά μνήμη και κάνα ssd να έχω;

Η τελευταία ήταν το 1997 νομίζω.
	


Στο θέμα μας τώρα, νομίζω κάπου το ξαναέγραψα, μία θεία μου άλλαξε σε βόντα, έκατσε ένα μήνα γιατί η τεχνική υποστήριξη ήταν υποδεέστερη του οτέ, πλήρωσε 150 ευρώ ρήτρα και επέστρεψε οτέ.
Είχε έρθει ένας τεχνικός για αυτήν, κούνησε τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή και έχασα και εγώ τη σύνδεση για κάνα μισάωρο. Ευτυχώς πήγα επιτόπου του μίλησα και το επανέφερε.

----------


## minas

> Επίσημη τιμή Wind για 100άρα - 30 (Limited Offer)
> Επίσημη τιμή Wind για 50άρα - 26 (Limited Offer)
> 
> Ανεπίσημη τιμή Wind για 100άρα - 26 !!
> 
> Όταν πήρα την Vodafone (στο επίσημο τηλ.) για ανανέωση συμβολαίου και τους είπα τι μου έδινε η Wind αμέσως με την μία μου δώσανε καλύτερες προσφορές!
> (Ούτε εγώ το περίμενα!) 
> 
> Σιγά μην αφήσουν την Wind να κάνει παιχνίδι όπως θέλει, τώρα που πήρε φόρα..


Κι εμένα το ίδιο, αλλά μετά που έγινε η φορητότητα.

----------


## matrix1

> Μπορεί αν έχεις πολλούς μήνες συμβόλαιο μπροστά να μην στο δώσουν..
> Κοντά στην λήξη όμως μπορεί να το πετύχεις πιστεύω!
> 
> Αλλιώς κάνεις μία ωραία αίτηση φορητότητας..


Δεν το εδωσαν ουτε 3 μερες πριν την ληξη! Φευγεις βριζοντας απο μεσα σου.

----------


## Iris07

Οκ, παίζουν διάφορα, δεν είναι στάνταρ αυτά..

Υπάρχουν αναφορές εδώ από παιδιά που ζητούσαν προσφορά 1-2-3 φορές..
μέχρι που πέσανε σε πωλητή που τους έδωσε προσφορά..

Vodafone & Wind έχουν και τρίτες εταιρίες για πωλήσεις..

----------


## matrix1

Τελος παντων, το εγραψα. 30 για τον πελατη τους που ληγει το συμβολαιο αμεσα και φευγει! Πολλες κρουσεις, οχι μονο 1,2,3. Και σε συνεργαζομενους και με τους μεσα. Φαινεται να ειναι 100% πολιτικη αυστηρη.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Προσωπικά δεν θα παρακαλούσα για κανένα λόγο εταιρίες σαν και του λόγου τους με υπηρεσίες και κυριότερα after sales του )*)!@*.

----------


## matrix1

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο διπλασιασμος πρεπει να γινει απο ολους, ειναι απαραδεκτο να γινει μονο απο εναν παιχτη. Θα ηταν παραλογο και εναντια σε οποια εννοια της αγορας. Να τα βρουν με τις τιμες κοστους μεταβασης (εκει κολλαει το πραγμα απο τον Δεκεμβρη που ανακοινωθηκε) να τελειωνουν και να κανουν ολοι διπλασιασμο ΤΩΡΑ, γιατι ειμαστε παρα πολυ πισω στην Ελλαδα απο ταχυτητες, θα μπορουσε κανεις να χαρακτηρισει ανετα τριτοκοσμικη την κατασταση της σταθερης στην Ελλαδα. Μια ματια στους πινακες παγκοσμιας καταταξης ειναι αρκετη για να εχει εικονα!


Αυτο ομως ειναι η ουσια. 

Και μαλιστα με τιμες χαλια σε σχεση με την ("υπολοιπη", αν πουμε οτι ειμαστε κομματι της) Ευρωπη.

----------


## aiolos.01

> Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση 
> Πάντως και >9 SNR καρφωμένο στα 220Mbps καλά είναι


Ναι δε μπορώ να πω, προς το παρόν εντάξει φαίνεται. 0 CRC (οκ λόγω G.INP) και 26 FEC σε μια μέρα.

----------


## brandley

Στην πράξη το έως 24mbps πακέτο πάει να καταργηθεί, θα γίνουν όλα έως 50mbps. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να πιάσεις 50 μπορεί και 15 ανάλογα την απόσταση και τις υποδομές, όπως ήταν τόσα χρόνια το adsl έως 24 που μπορεί να έπιανες 4. Στον Βύρωνα Vdsl παίζει μόνο μέσω Α/Κ και από κάποιες σκόρπιες καμπίνες (Καρέα, Αγ. Αρτέμιο, νομίζω έχω δει και μία στο κέντρο που αναβαθμίστηκαν) από όπου δεν περνάει ftth. Το σχέδιο είναι να καταργηθούν τα Α/Κ και ο Χαλκός στις καμπίνες. 
Ο Οτέ πάλι πιο ακριβός είναι αφού ακόμα και με τον διπλασιασμό θα δίνει με 29 ευρώ έως 50mbps την στιγμή που άλλες εταιρίες το έως 50 είναι 23 ευρώ. (Νοβα/Wind, VF). Η Nova για παράδειγμα στο επίσημο site δεν έχει πουθενά προσφορά για έως 24. 

ΥΓ. Μήπως έχει έρθει η ώρα είτε να ανανεωθεί ή να καταργηθεί αυτή η ενότητα ; https://www.adslgr.com/features/isps...y/ispindex.php

----------


## matrix1

> Ο Οτέ πάλι πιο ακριβός είναι αφού ακόμα και με τον διπλασιασμό θα δίνει με 29 ευρώ έως 50mbps την στιγμή που άλλες εταιρίες το έως 50 είναι 23 ευρώ. (Νοβα/Wind, VF).


Το 50αρι η wind το δινει 26 Ευρω, οχι 23. Η nova το δινει 23.

Ο οτε δινει το 50αρι 29.90 με τον διπλασιασμο θα εχεις με 29.90 100Μbps. Που βλεπεις οτι με τον διπλασιασμο θα ειναι 50αρι στα 29.90;

----------


## user2163

Η 50άρα στον ΟΤΕ θα είναι στα 26,90 λογικά τόσο έχει η 24 που γίνεται 50.

----------


## brandley

εγώ πριν πάω σε ftth 100 έδινα 28.9 για 24 στον Οτε. Το 50 αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχε 31 το L και 33 το XL (είτε μέσω ftth ή vdsl) . Δεν είχα επιλογή L για το ΑDSL. (120' αντι για 420' σε κινητά/εξωτερικό)
Αν κάποιος δλδ έχει 24αρι πακέτο πόσο θα δίνει για το 50αρι μετά τον διπλασιασμό; Άσε που για να τον πάρεις τον διπλασιασμό πρέπει και να μην υπάρχει ftth διαθέσιμο. Αυτό που λέει είναι ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα σου πουλάνε έως 50mbps σαν το μικρότερο πακέτο (άσχετως με το αν μπορείς να το πιάσεις). Έτσι δεν ήταν και με το adsl 24 κάποτε, τότε στο όχι και πολύ μακρυνό 2010 που καταργήθηκαν πακέτα 12αρια και γίναν όλα έως 24; 
Η νόβα με 26 δίνει 100αρι (με απερ. σταθερά) και η wind με 29.9 δινει 100 με απεριόριστα σταθερά+κινητά... Αυτές οι δύο θα συγχωνευθούν στο εγγύς μέλλον...

----------


## user2163

> εγώ πριν πάω σε ftth 100 έδινα 28.9 για 24 στον Οτε. Το 50 αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχε 31 το L και 33 το XL (είτε μέσω ftth ή vdsl) . Δεν είχα επιλογή L για το ΑDSL. (120' αντι για 420' σε κινητά/εξωτερικό)
> Αν κάποιος δλδ έχει 24αρι πακέτο πόσο θα δίνει για το 50αρι μετά τον διπλασιασμό; 
> Η νόβα με 26 δίνει 100αρι (με απερ. σταθερά) και η wind με 29.9 δινει 100 με απεριόριστα σταθερά+κινητά... Αυτές οι δύο θα συγχωνευθούν στο εγγύς μέλλον...


26 το έχει και η wind. https://www.wind.gr/offer-26/wind-fiber-unlimited/
Επίσης η nova και η wind η ίδια εταιρία θα είναι, στη nova θα πάει η wind.

- - - Updated - - -

Γενικά για 100άρι

nova/wind 26
vodafone 27.50 https://www.vodafone.gr/statheri-dou...-prosfora-cmtl
cosmote 29.90 (50L που γίνεται 100)

Και για 50άρι
nova 23
vodafone 23.90
wind 26 (Κακό value γενικά αν έχεις 100άρα)
cosmote 26.90 (24 -> 50)

----------


## koukaki

> ΥΓ. Μήπως έχει έρθει η ώρα είτε να ανανεωθεί ή να καταργηθεί αυτή η ενότητα ; https://www.adslgr.com/features/isps...y/ispindex.php



Οσο υπαρχουν περιοχες(ακομα και στο κεντρο της Αθήνας) που δινουν εως 24  θα υπαρχει και αυτο ....

----------


## minas

> Το 50αρι η wind το δινει 26 Ευρω, οχι 23. Η nova το δινει 23.
> 
> Ο οτε δινει το 50αρι 29.90 με τον διπλασιασμο θα εχεις με 29.90 100Μbps. Που βλεπεις οτι με τον διπλασιασμο θα ειναι 50αρι στα 29.90;


H Wind δίνει 26€ τα 100Mbps με απεριόριστα σταθερά κινητά.

----------


## Iris07

> H Wind δίνει 26€ τα 100Mbps με *απεριόριστα* σταθερά *κινητά.*


Άρχισε να το κάνει και η Cosmote αυτό!  :Cool: 
Έξτρα "δωράκι" για τους πιστούς πελάτες του..  :Razz: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post7236888

----------


## ds12

*Nα σταματήσει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων στο Internet ζητά η Vodafone*

Ενώ οι καταναλωτές χάρηκαν με την απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να αναβαθμίσει δωρεάν τις ταχύτητες του σταθερού Internet, ήρθε η παρέμβαση της Vodafone να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία. Η εταιρεία κατέθεσε σχετική επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, η οποία ερμηνεύεται και ως αίτημα λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία. Σημειωτέων, η ΕΕΤΤ έχει ήδη εγκρίνει περίπου το 1/3 των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα η αναβάθμιση να έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει, και να υλοποιείται σε αρκετούς πελάτες, με στόχο να ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο 2022. Αν και καταναλωτές κι επιχειρήσεις έχουν υποδεχτεί εξαιρετικά θετικά αυτή την πρωτοβουλία του ΟΤΕ, ο ανταγωνισμός δεν φαίνεται να συμφωνεί, καθώς για να μην μείνει πίσω στα μάτια των πελατών του, θα αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσει. Και αυτό έχει ένα κόστος, σε έσοδα από τη μείωση των τιμών και σε κατασκευή υποδομών. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι διατεθειμένος να το επωμιστεί. Οι εναλλακτικοί, φαίνεται πως όχι. Με κάτι τέτοιες κινήσεις όμως, μένει η χώρα πίσω και καταλήγει να είναι  ουραγός στην Ευρώπη.   Η τελική απόφαση θα ληφθεί από την  Αρχή, η οποία έχει καλέσει όλες τις εταιρείες σε ακρόαση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα επικρατήσει η λογική, και τελικά κερδισμένος θα βγει ο καταναλωτής.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Άρχισε να το κάνει και η Cosmote αυτό! 
> Έξτρα "δωράκι" για τους πιστούς πελάτες του.. 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post7236888


Και εμένα το έχουν βάλει.
Το είδα αφού το είπες, στο Cosmote app, στις ενεργές υπηρεσίες στην διαχείριση του σταθερού, έχει το "Cosmote Home Mobile Unlimited 24 M".

- - - Updated - - -




> *Nα σταματήσει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων στο Internet ζητά η Vodafone*
> 
> Ενώ οι καταναλωτές χάρηκαν με την απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να αναβαθμίσει δωρεάν τις ταχύτητες του σταθερού Internet, ήρθε η παρέμβαση της Vodafone να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία. Η εταιρεία κατέθεσε σχετική επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, η οποία ερμηνεύεται και ως αίτημα λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία. Σημειωτέων, η ΕΕΤΤ έχει ήδη εγκρίνει περίπου το 1/3 των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα η αναβάθμιση να έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει, και να υλοποιείται σε αρκετούς πελάτες, με στόχο να ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο 2022. Αν και καταναλωτές κι επιχειρήσεις έχουν υποδεχτεί εξαιρετικά θετικά αυτή την πρωτοβουλία του ΟΤΕ, ο ανταγωνισμός δεν φαίνεται να συμφωνεί, καθώς για να μην μείνει πίσω στα μάτια των πελατών του, θα αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσει. Και αυτό έχει ένα κόστος, σε έσοδα από τη μείωση των τιμών και σε κατασκευή υποδομών. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι διατεθειμένος να το επωμιστεί. Οι εναλλακτικοί, φαίνεται πως όχι. Με κάτι τέτοιες κινήσεις όμως, μένει η χώρα πίσω και καταλήγει να είναι  ουραγός στην Ευρώπη.   Η τελική απόφαση θα ληφθεί από την  Αρχή, η οποία έχει καλέσει όλες τις εταιρείες σε ακρόαση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα επικρατήσει η λογική, και τελικά κερδισμένος θα βγει ο καταναλωτής.


Μια ομαδική φυγή από Vodafone θέλει κανονικά, να δούμε πως αλλάζει απόψεις η Vodafone και η κάθε Vodafone.

----------


## dslsub

> Μια ομαδική φυγή από Vodafone θέλει κανονικά, να δούμε πως αλλάζει απόψεις η Vodafone και η κάθε Vodafone.


Περί vodafone η εταιρεία την έχει δει ανώτερη ακόμα και από τα κράτη. Όταν αλλάζεις χώρα χωρίς να έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιό σου, σου λέει να ενημερώσεις σε ποια χώρα θα πας και αν έχει εκεί vodafone να στο μεταφέρει στο αντίστοιχο πακέτο εκεί.
Και τι είναι η vodafone; Διεθνής χωροφύλακας; Ήταν κάποτε κάποιοι Έλληνες που ήθελαν να διακόψουν από vodafone σε Γερμανία και διαβάζοντας τους όρους έξυναν τα κεφάλια τους.

----------


## Mosfet

Σε λίγες ημέρες, κλείνει το 24μηνο που έχω 100αρα από ΟΤΕ. 

Ήλπιζα στον διπλασιασμό της 50αρας, για να πάρω 100 τελικά, με 30 ευρώ.

Τώρα με τα ασφαλιστικά της VF, αυτό το ενδεχόμενο μάλλον απομακρύνεται για τους επόμενους μήνες.

Θα τους πάρω τηλ. να δω τι προσφορά μπορούν να κάνουν για να παραμείνω.

----------


## UltraB

Προσωπικά δύσκολα θεωρώ πως θα κάνει πίσω ο ΟΤΕ από τη στιγμή που πήρε την απόφαση και έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Iris07

Περιμένουμε να μας πει κάποιος για αναβάθμιση, για να δούμε εάν συνεχίζονται οι αναβαθμίσεις..

----------


## nemesis1

Να μην πει κανείς τίποτα, καλύτερα έτσι.  :Wink:

----------


## jazzu4ia

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες για πελατες της. 30 ακατεβατα δινουν την 100αρα. Για τους αλλους ναι, για τους πελατες της οσο και να τους πρήζεις σου λενε 30. Αν δεν σου αρεσει η τιμη δεν φαινεται να εχουν κανενα απολυτως θεμα.


...εκπλήσσομαι πού λές καί εσύ αλλά καί άλλοι συμφορουμίτες γιά 30 έουρος την 100άρα...
...σέ εμένα, ακατέβατα 33 έουρος, μετά από δική μου κρούση γιά προσφορά, τουλάχιστον 2 φορές μέσα στο '22...
...πιό πρίν, όλο το '21, ακατέβατα 35 έουρος μετά από τουλάχιστον 3 κρούσεις δικές μου...
...έχω 50άρι φούλ αρκετά χρόνια, στην wind από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στο ν.ηράκλειο με 26 έουρος, καί θέλω αναβάθμιση σε 100...παλιά καμπίνα 17a που δέν έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 200...σημειωτέον ότι έχει πάνω από τρία χρόνια πού έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιό μου καί πρός τιμήν τους ποτέ δέν άλλαξαν την αρχική τιμή τής προσφοράς...πάντως είμαι ελεύθερος, καί επειδή τάχω πάρει πού δέν κάνουν τίς ίδιες τιμές καί στούς υφιστάμενους τόσα χρόνια πελάτες, μάλλον θά τούς τιμωρήσω καί θά φύγω...

----------


## koukaki

> ...εκπλήσσομαι πού λές καί εσύ αλλά καί άλλοι συμφορουμίτες γιά 30 έουρος την 100άρα...
> ...σέ εμένα, ακατέβατα 33 έουρος, μετά από δική μου κρούση γιά προσφορά, τουλάχιστον 2 φορές μέσα στο '22...
> ...πιό πρίν, όλο το '21, ακατέβατα 35 έουρος μετά από τουλάχιστον 3 κρούσεις δικές μου...
> ...έχω 50άρι φούλ αρκετά χρόνια, στην wind από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στο ν.ηράκλειο με 26 έουρος, καί θέλω αναβάθμιση σε 100...παλιά καμπίνα 17a που δέν έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 200...σημειωτέον ότι έχει πάνω από τρία χρόνια πού έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιό μου καί πρός τιμήν τους ποτέ δέν άλλαξαν την αρχική τιμή τής προσφοράς...πάντως είμαι ελεύθερος, καί επειδή τάχω πάρει πού δέν κάνουν τίς ίδιες τιμές καί στούς υφιστάμενους τόσα χρόνια πελάτες, μάλλον θά τούς τιμωρήσω καί θά φύγω...


Αμα κανεις αιτηση φορητοτητας σε αλλο παροχο θα ερθει και η καλυτερη προσφορα....

----------


## terism69

> *Nα σταματήσει η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων στο Internet ζητά η Vodafone*
> 
> Ενώ οι καταναλωτές χάρηκαν με την απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να αναβαθμίσει δωρεάν τις ταχύτητες του σταθερού Internet, ήρθε η παρέμβαση της Vodafone να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία. Η εταιρεία κατέθεσε σχετική επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, η οποία ερμηνεύεται και ως αίτημα λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία. Σημειωτέων, η ΕΕΤΤ έχει ήδη εγκρίνει περίπου το 1/3 των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα η αναβάθμιση να έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει, και να υλοποιείται σε αρκετούς πελάτες, με στόχο να ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο 2022. Αν και καταναλωτές κι επιχειρήσεις έχουν υποδεχτεί εξαιρετικά θετικά αυτή την πρωτοβουλία του ΟΤΕ, ο ανταγωνισμός δεν φαίνεται να συμφωνεί, καθώς για να μην μείνει πίσω στα μάτια των πελατών του, θα αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσει. Και αυτό έχει ένα κόστος, σε έσοδα από τη μείωση των τιμών και σε κατασκευή υποδομών. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι διατεθειμένος να το επωμιστεί. Οι εναλλακτικοί, φαίνεται πως όχι. Με κάτι τέτοιες κινήσεις όμως, μένει η χώρα πίσω και καταλήγει να είναι  ουραγός στην Ευρώπη.   Η τελική απόφαση θα ληφθεί από την  Αρχή, η οποία έχει καλέσει όλες τις εταιρείες σε ακρόαση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα επικρατήσει η λογική, και τελικά κερδισμένος θα βγει ο καταναλωτής.


Αυτά τα χάλια υπάρχουν και σε άλλες χώρες? η μόνο εμείς είμαστε οι τυχεροί

----------


## Ravager

Χθες εγινε η αναβάθμιση σε 2 φίλους μου από 50 σε 100. Εμένα ακόμα τίποτα.

----------


## jazzu4ia

> Αμα κανεις αιτηση φορητοτητας σε αλλο παροχο θα ερθει και η καλυτερη προσφορα....


...θά προλάβω μετά ;;

----------


## KgEO

Εγω το εχω πει αυτο το πράγμα με τις 3 εταιρίες δεν είναι υγιής ανταγωνισμός. Δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός οταν 3 εταιρίες παλεύουν πάνω απο 1 γραμμή που ανήκει σε 1 απο τους 3. Μια ζωή πλακώνονταν και έμενε το ιντερνέτ αργό και σε ακριβές τιμές. Οτι αναβάθμιση γίνεται...γίνεται λόγο ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης. Αυτός ο ανταγωνισμός είναι αρρωστημένος. Για να πεις οτι υπάρχει πραγματικός ανταγωνισμός έπρεπε η κάθε εταιρία να έχει το δικό της δίκτυο και γραμμή και να προσπαθεί να δώσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες σε μικρές τιμές. Εγω αυτο που βλέπω είναι να πλακώνονται να μην γίνεται τίποτα και να την πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής τόσα χρόνια. Εκεί που μπορει να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός είναι απο ΔΕΗ και Inalan και οτιδήποτε άλλο ξεχωριστό δίκτυο αναπτυχθεί που θα πάει κόντρα σε αυτό το καρτέλ

----------


## redmanftw

Ανταγωνισμός και κουραφεξαλα αφού σου δίνει 100αρα η vodafone από καμπίνα της wind για παράδειγμα και στην πουλάει φθηνότερα από ότι την πουλάει η wind,πως γίνεται αυτό? Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ότι θέλει όμως με τον χαλκό, πχ γράφει κανονικά τους εναλλακτικούς και ασχολείται πρώτα με τους δικούς του,επίσης κρατάει τα καλύτερα ζευγάρια για τους δικούς του πελάτες και στους εναλλακτικούς δίνει τα ελαττώματικα ή πολλές φορές αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει καν πόρτα στο dslam αλλά αν κάνεις αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ σου βρίσκει την ίδια μέρα.Το θέμα είναι ακόμα και σε fttc σε πολλές βλάβες πάλι ο ΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει αφού τα 200 μέτρα παραμένει χαλκός

----------


## Panos7escape

Στο χωριό μου λένε μια παροιμία : Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα ! Προς βοντα αυτό! 

Πάντως εμένα στο λογαριασμό γράφει ότι ξεκινάει η αναβάθμιση και το λέω επειδή κάποιοι είπαν ότι δεν τους το λεει .

----------


## redmanftw

> Στο χωριό μου λένε μια παροιμία : Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα ! Προς βοντα αυτό! 
> 
> Πάντως εμένα στο λογαριασμό γράφει ότι ξεκινάει η αναβάθμιση και το λέω επειδή κάποιοι είπαν ότι δεν τους το λεει .


Yπαρχει δυνατότητα για ftth από τον ΟΤΕ σε εσένα?

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Ανταγωνισμός και κουραφεξαλα αφού σου δίνει 100αρα η vodafone από καμπίνα της wind για παράδειγμα και στην πουλάει φθηνότερα από ότι την πουλάει η wind,πως γίνεται αυτό? Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ότι θέλει όμως με τον χαλκό, πχ γράφει κανονικά τους εναλλακτικούς και ασχολείται πρώτα με τους δικούς του,επίσης κρατάει τα καλύτερα ζευγάρια για τους δικούς του πελάτες και στους εναλλακτικούς δίνει τα ελαττώματικα ή πολλές φορές αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει καν πόρτα στο dslam αλλά αν κάνεις αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ σου βρίσκει την ίδια μέρα.Το θέμα είναι ακόμα και σε fttc σε πολλές βλάβες πάλι ο ΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει αφού τα 200 μέτρα παραμένει χαλκός


Καλό θα ήταν όταν για κάτι δεν είσαι βέβαιως να μην το λες, γιατί τα περισσότερα που αναφέρεις είναι τουλάχιστον ημιμάθεια.




> Αυτά τα χάλια υπάρχουν και σε άλλες χώρες? η μόνο εμείς είμαστε οι τυχεροί


Υπάρχει σε αρκετές χώρες η Vodafone  :Very Happy:

----------


## Panos7escape

> Yπαρχει δυνατότητα για ftth από τον ΟΤΕ σε εσένα?


Όχι για ftth αλλά μου δίνει έως 200.

----------


## redmanftw

> Καλό θα ήταν όταν για κάτι δεν είσαι βέβαιως να μην το λες, γιατί τα περισσότερα που αναφέρεις είναι τουλάχιστον ημιμάθεια.
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει σε αρκετές χώρες η Vodafone


Πες μας εσύ τότε τι ισχύει και τι ανέφερα που δεν ισχύει

----------


## Iris07

Έκανε και χθες αναβαθμίσεις η Cosmote..  :Wink: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...50#post7238050

----------


## YAziDis

> Πες μας εσύ τότε τι ισχύει και τι ανέφερα που δεν ισχύει


Το ίδιο έχει ισχύσει και τούμπαλιν, πχ σε περιοχές που δεν έχει υλοποιήσει τις καμπίνες ο οτε. Πριν λίγους μήνες για παράδειγμα είχα κάνει αίτηση για συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο στον οτε, και δεν είχε ζευγάρι στην καμπίνα, ενώ η Wind, που έχει κάνει και την εγκατάσταση στην περιοχή, είχε

----------


## jap

Αυτό είναι στα όρια του αστικού μύθου, όλοι έχουν ακούσει κάποιες περιπτώσεις, επίσημα δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Το ότι η vodafone είναι πιο φτηνή από wind σίγουρα δεν ισχύει, το αντίθετο, αλλά ΟΚ, ελευθερία του λόγου έχουμε.

----------


## deniSun

> Έκανε και χθες αναβαθμίσεις η Cosmote..


Και σήμερα και αύριο και μέχρι να της κοινοποιηθεί η οποιαδήποτε απόφαση για παύση των αναβαθμίσεων.
Το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνει μετά.
Θα αφήσει όσους αναβαθμίστηκαν στις νέες ταχύτητες ή θα σας πάει πίσω;

----------


## redmanftw

> Το ίδιο έχει ισχύσει και τούμπαλιν, πχ σε περιοχές που δεν έχει υλοποιήσει τις καμπίνες ο οτε. Πριν λίγους μήνες για παράδειγμα είχα κάνει αίτηση για συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο στον οτε, και δεν είχε ζευγάρι στην καμπίνα, ενώ η Wind, που έχει κάνει και την εγκατάσταση στην περιοχή, είχε


Παράδειγμα ήταν η vodafone και η wind.
Δεν γίνεται όμως πχ η nova να δίνει πολύ φθηνότερα την vdsl από ότι την δίνει αντίστοιχα η wind η cosmote και η vodafone στην αντίστοιχη περιοχή που έχει δικιά της την καμπίνα,αυτό πως το βλέπεις εσύ;

----------


## Iris07

*Γιατί πλακώνονται ΟΤΕ – Vodafone (και λοιπές δυνάμεις)*

_- Η ακρόαση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, έχει προγραμματιστεί για την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή.
- Στο μεταξύ η Vodafone από την πλευρά της μπήκε στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών για τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες προς όλους χωρίς όριο και με χαμηλό κόστος, με την καρτοκινητή._

https://www.newmoney.gr/dark-room/o-...sma-tis-quest/

----------


## Manos_ps

> Η VODAFONE ειναι πολυεθνικη εταιρια και λογοδοτει στην μαμα εταιρια.
> Δεν μπορει να κανει οτι θελει .
> Αμα πεσει τριτη θα εχει θεμα.
> Αυτες οι εταιριες στα meetings εχουν παντα κυριο θέμα πως θα γινουν πρωτοι.


Ακριβώς επειδή η Vodafone έχει από πάνω μαμά εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να δει τι απώλειες θα έχει αν δεν μπει στο τριπάκι τον διπλασιασμών και όχι επειδή δε θέλει να ρίξει κανα ευρώ παραπάνω να προσπαθεί να γειώσει τον οτε

----------


## ariusbb

> Ακριβώς επειδή η Vodafone έχει από πάνω μαμά εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να δει τι απώλειες θα έχει αν δεν μπει στο τριπάκι τον διπλασιασμών και όχι επειδή δε θέλει να ρίξει κανα ευρώ παραπάνω να προσπαθεί να γειώσει τον οτε


Μα ήταν πρώτη - όταν ξεκίνησε και αυτή και η Telestet. Και άσε την Stet.... Άλλαξε 500 χέρια. 
Στην Panafon ήταν η Vodafone μέσα από την αρχή. Τι κατάφεραν; Να βγούνε 2οι με την χάλια εμπορική τους πολιτική μέσα σε λιγοστό χρόνο.
Την είχαν την ευκαιρία τους αλλά η υπεροψία τους έφαγε - λεφτά είχαν για να κάνουν επενδύσεις και να προλάβουν τον ΟΤΕ - δεν τα έριξαν όταν έπρεπε και αυτά θερίζουν τώρα...

----------


## Mosfet

> Σε λίγες ημέρες, κλείνει το 24μηνο που έχω 100αρα από ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Ήλπιζα στον διπλασιασμό της 50αρας, για να πάρω 100 τελικά, με 30 ευρώ.
> 
> Τώρα με τα ασφαλιστικά της VF, αυτό το ενδεχόμενο μάλλον απομακρύνεται για τους επόμενους μήνες.
> 
> Θα τους πάρω τηλ. να δω τι προσφορά μπορούν να κάνουν για να παραμείνω.


Διαβάστε να γελάσετε...  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Μετά από 60+ λεπτά αναμονής (αφού έσπασαν το ρεκόρ αναμονής, της πάλαι ποτέ θρυλικής forthnet, οι παλιοί θυμούνται  :Razz: ), το μόνο που μου δώσανε είναι οι τιμές καταλόγου, ήτοι 36,90 για 100XL (το πρόγραμμα που έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια και πληρώνω 42 ευρώ) ή να πάω σε υποβάθμιση στο πρόγραμμα 50L με 29,90. Παρότι επέμενα αρκετές φορές για κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρνητικό: "Αυτές είναι οι τιμές, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο" μου είπε η κοπέλα στο 13888.

Όταν της είπα για πιο λόγο να πάω στο πρώτο και να μην επιλέξω το δεύτερο, από τη στιγμή που τρέχει project δωρεάν διπλασιασμού, ώστε να διατηρηθεί η 100άρα μου με 29,90, μου είπε ότι εσείς δεν έχετε επιλεγεί για αυτό το πρόγραμμα διπλασιασμού, καθώς έχετε ήδη την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζεται (σημείωση: η καμπίνα είναι ακριβώς απέναντι, στα 10 μέτρα, αλλά προφανώς είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας και δεν δίνει 200), οπότε δεν μπορούμε να σας πάμε στα 200. Μα τις λέω, δεν θέλω 200 έτσι και αλλιώς, θέλω να μείνω στα 100 αλλά με την τιμή της 50άρας, από τη στιγμή που τρέχει ο διπλασιασμός, για ποιο λόγο να δίνω αυτά τα 7 παραπάνω ευρώ. Μου απαντά ότι μπορώ να σας υποβαθμίσω στα 50, αλλά μπορεί να μείνετε εκεί, δηλαδή να μην πάρετε ποτέ το δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, καθώς η επιλογή για το ποιοι συνδρομητές θα διπλασιαστούν έχει ήδη γίνει και εσείς δεν βρίσκεστε μέσα σε αυτούς.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, της είπα να με υποβαθμίσει στα 50 και βλέπουμε. Αν δεν ήταν η τηλεργασία, καθώς δεν μπορώ να ρισκάρω πιθανή διακοπή της σύνδεσης ή άλλα παρατράγουδα, θα είχα σηκωθεί να φύγω.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## user2163

Σε φοιτητικό έχει πάρει κανένας διπλασιασμό;
Είτε από 24 σε 50 ή από 50 σε 100;

----------


## Iris07

@  Mosfet

Πιθανόν να κλειδώσανε οι αναβαθμίσεις την ημέρα που βγήκε η ανακοίνωση..  :Thinking: 
Από μία άποψη είναι μάλλον αναμενόμενο, για να μην γίνονται διάφορα τέτοια..  :Cool: 

Η τιμή της νέας 50άρας βγήκε μετά την ανακοίνωση για αναβάθμιση, (18/3 vs 15/3)
οπότε θεωρείτε νέο πρόγραμμα μετά την αναβάθμιση.

Φαντάσου μετά από κάποιο καιρό να βγει νέα φθηνότερη 100άρα, και να ζητάς μετά και αναβάθμιση στα 200..  :Cool: 

btw δεν έχει τώρα η Cosmote Call me Back, για να μην περιμένετε.. ?
Αν και εγώ 2 φορές που κάλεσα πρόσφατα συνδέθηκα μέσα στο 5λέπτο..

----------


## Mosfet

> @  Mosfet
> 
> Πιθανόν να κλειδώσανε οι αναβαθμίσεις την ημέρα που βγήκε η ανακοίνωση.. 
> Από μία άποψη είναι μάλλον αναμενόμενο, για να μην γίνονται διάφορα τέτοια.. 
> 
> Η τιμή της νέας 50άρας βγήκε μετά την ανακοίνωση για αναβάθμιση, (18/3 vs 15/3)
> οπότε θεωρείτε νέο πρόγραμμα μετά την αναβάθμιση.
> 
> Φαντάσου μετά από κάποιο καιρό να βγει νέα φθηνότερη 100άρα, και να ζητάς μετά και αναβάθμιση στα 200.. 
> ...


Δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις για την τιμή της 50άρας. Ο αδερφός μου έχει 50άρα, εδώ και μερικούς μήνες σε αυτή την τιμή (29,90). Θα τον ρωτήσω πότε ακριβώς την απόκτησε (γιατί πριν είχε 24άρι ADSL).
Call me back, όχι, δεν έχει. Βάζεις ανοιχτή ακρόαση και απλά περιμένεις...  :Whistle: 

Βλέπω στο insomnia, ένα παλικάρι λέει για 50άρα με 29,90 από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο, πολύ πριν δηλαδή ανακοινωθεί το πρόγραμμα διπλασιασμού:
https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...F%CF%81%CE%AC/

Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και άλλα μέλη εδώ, για να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## Iris07

Καλά, άλλο τι παίζει με ειδικές προσφορές..
τώρα λέμε για τις επίσημες τιμές καταλόγου, και τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις..

Από εκεί και πέρα άμα είσαι "τυχερός" μπορεί να σου τύχει κάτι καλό..  :Cool: 

αλλά ανεπίσημα πράγματα δεν μπορείς να τα επικαλεστείς ως "κανόνα" για κάτι.

----------


## Hetfield

Στο μικροσκόπιο της ΕΕΤΤ η διαμάχη για τον διπλασιασμό των ταχυτήτων στο internet



> Οι αντιδράσεις των εναλλακτικών παρόχων -που σε σημαντικό βαθμό είναι πελάτες χονδρικής του ΟΤΕ - αφορούν και το κόστος της αναβάθμισης των συνδέσεων, ειδικά των συνδέσεων adsl με ταχύτητες download "έως 24 Μbps” σε vdsl με ταχύτητα 50 Mbps, που απαιτούν εργασίες στο πεδίο για τη μετάβαση από τα αστικά κέντρα στις υπαίθριες καμπίνες. Το κόστος αυτό υπολογίζεται σε περίπου 33 ευρώ ανά σύνδεση.
> 
> Για το συγκεκριμένο εφάπαξ κόστος είχε ξεκινήσει μια διαπραγμάτευση μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και των Vodafone, Wind – Nova με τον πρώτο να προτείνει μια ειδική τιμή για τις αναβαθμίσεις που θα γίνουν μαζικά. Ωστόσο, δεν υπήρξε συμφωνία καθώς *οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι ζητούσαν πιο μεγάλες εκπτώσεις*. Έτσι και αυτό το θέμα, όπως φαίνεται, οδηγείται στη διαιτησία της ΕΕΤΤ.


Για να κραταμε δικαιες αποστασεις, η Vodafone δεν ειναι κατα των αναβαθμισεων.
Απλα ζητα (λογικα κατ' εμε) μεγαλυτερες εκπτωσεις, καθως αυτες οι ενεργειες για τις αναβαθμισεις στο πεδιο θα γινουν μαζικα, κι οχι μια προς μια.
Το κοστος για μια αναβαθμιση στο πεδιο ειναι 33€ χωρις ΦΠΑ ανα συνδεση.
Αν ο τεχνικος μεταβει στο πεδιο μια φορα κι αναβαθμισει ολες τις γραμμες, το κοστος δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι το ιδιο.

Εικαζω (κι ελπιζω) οτι το θεμα θα ληξει με συμφωνια στις τιμες. Πρεπει επιτελους να απαλλαγουμε απο τις "Εως 24 Mbps" γραμμες χθες.
Η basic γραμμη θα πρεπει να ειναι η 50αρα, η value for money η 100αρα.



Off Topic


		ΥΓ: Στην ατομικη μου επιχειρηση, η Vodafone μου δινει 50αρα με 20€/μηνα. Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το κοστος και για εναν οικιακο καταναλωτη.

----------


## Iris07

Και εγώ πιστεύω να τα βρούνε με την EETT στην μέση..

Εξάλλου το θέλει και η κυβέρνηση αυτό..  :Cool:

----------


## minas

Από τις μέχρι τώρα δημοσιεύσεις, ο ΟΤΕ φαίνεται να προσφέρει εκτπώσεις στις εργασίες πεδίου, αλλά όχι ακόμα μειώσεις στις τιμές χονδρικής.
Το δεύτερο λογικά θα το ζητήσει και η ΕΕΤΤ, ανεξάρτητα από τους διπλασιασμούς.

----------


## Hetfield

> Από τις μέχρι τώρα δημοσιεύσεις, ο ΟΤΕ φαίνεται να προσφέρει εκτπώσεις στις εργασίες πεδίου, *αλλά όχι ακόμα μειώσεις στις τιμές χονδρικής*.
> Το δεύτερο λογικά θα το ζητήσει και η ΕΕΤΤ, ανεξάρτητα από τους διπλασιασμούς.


Σωστα, δεν το ανεφερα αυτο που λες.

----------


## YAziDis

> Παράδειγμα ήταν η vodafone και η wind.
> Δεν γίνεται όμως πχ η nova να δίνει πολύ φθηνότερα την vdsl από ότι την δίνει αντίστοιχα η wind η cosmote και η vodafone στην αντίστοιχη περιοχή που έχει δικιά της την καμπίνα,αυτό πως το βλέπεις εσύ;


Υπάρχει κάτι που λεγεται χονδρική και λιανική. Το ότι κάποιος πάροχος τη δίνει στην Χ τιμή στον καταναλωτή δε σημαίνει ότι του κοστίζει και τόσο. Απλά κάποιοι δουλεύουν με λιγότερο κέρδος από άλλους. Τον ΟΤΕ μην τον βάζεις στην εξίσωση. Είναι πιο ακριβός με βάση νόμου από την ΕΕΤΤ διότι η τελευταία θεωρεί πως έχει στρατηγικό πλεονέκτημα έναντι των άλλων (λανθασμένα κατ’εμε), όποτε υπάρχει πλαφόν στην τιμή του και για αυτό είναι πιο υψηλές σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## jkoukos

> Απλά κάποιοι δουλεύουν με λιγότερο κέρδος από άλλους.


... ή ακόμη κάτω του κόστους, για να αυξήσουν το πελατολόγιο.

----------


## YAziDis

> ... ή ακόμη κάτω του κόστους, για να αυξήσουν το πελατολόγιο.


Θελω να πιστεύω πως αυτό γίνεται κυρίως στις «προσωποποιημένες» προσφορές που σου δίνουν για να μη φύγεις και όχι στις τιμές που βγάζουν στον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο τους.

----------


## Panos7escape

Πηγές με γνώση των διαδικασιών αναφέρουν ότι αν η ΕΕΤΤ απορρίψει την προσφυγή της Vodafone, τότε θα συνεχιστεί ο έλεγχος και η έγκριση των πακέτων. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, η διαδικασία θα σταματήσει, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να αλλάξει το PSM, ενώ θα πρέπει να "επιστρέψουν” στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση οι συνδέσεις Cosmote που έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. 

Από capital.

https://www.capital.gr/oikonomia/362...n-sto-internet

----------


## El oasis

Έτσι και ακυρώσουν τις αναβαθμίσεις, μιλάμε για τραγική κατάσταση ! Δεν βγάζει νόημα ,πιστεύω θα τα βρούνε.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αν γίνεται για περιορισμένο αριθμό συνδέσεων ή χρονικής διάρκειας της προσφοράς.
Αν όμως γίνεται συχνά και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ή μετά από πίεση και απειλή του πελάτη ότι θα φύγει, το αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμα είναι γνωστό. Κλείνει ή πουλιέται η εταιρεία και έχουμε πλείστα τέτοια παραδείγματα.

Τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον υποχρεώνουν να πουλά ακριβότερα, αλλά να μην πουλά κάτω του κόστους και όλα τα πακέτα που βγάζει, κοστολογούνται βάσει συγκεκριμένων κανόνων.

----------


## KostakisK

Τώρα που έφυγε το ΔΝΤ και νομικά είμαστε εκτός μνημονίου εκείνος ο μαμημενος ο όρος για πώληση πακέτων ΟΤΕ ακριβότερα από όλους μπορεί να φύγει?
Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι μνημονιακη υποχρέωση ήταν η αύξηση των τιμών στον ΟΤΕ προς τους ιδιώτες ώστε να αναπτυχθεί ο ανταγωνισμός με φθηνότερους παροχους. Τωρα τι γίνεται ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Τώρα που έφυγε το ΔΝΤ και νομικά είμαστε εκτός μνημονίου εκείνος ο μαμημενος ο όρος για πώληση πακέτων ΟΤΕ ακριβότερα από όλους μπορεί να φύγει?
> Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι μνημονιακη υποχρέωση ήταν η αύξηση των τιμών στον ΟΤΕ προς τους ιδιώτες ώστε να αναπτυχθεί ο ανταγωνισμός με φθηνότερους παροχους. Τωρα τι γίνεται ?


Που τα διάβασες αυτά? Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, η υποχρέωση του να είναι ακριβότερος λόγω δεσπόζουσας θέσης είναι προ μνημωνίων/ΔΝΤ.

----------


## sdikr

> Τώρα που έφυγε το ΔΝΤ και νομικά είμαστε εκτός μνημονίου εκείνος ο μαμημενος ο όρος για πώληση πακέτων ΟΤΕ ακριβότερα από όλους μπορεί να φύγει?
> *Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι μνημονιακη υποχρέωση ήταν η αύξηση των τιμών στον ΟΤΕ* προς τους ιδιώτες ώστε να αναπτυχθεί ο ανταγωνισμός με φθηνότερους παροχους. Τωρα τι γίνεται ?


Οχι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## jkoukos

> Τώρα που έφυγε το ΔΝΤ και νομικά είμαστε εκτός μνημονίου εκείνος ο μαμημενος ο όρος για πώληση πακέτων ΟΤΕ ακριβότερα από όλους μπορεί να φύγει?
> Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι μνημονιακη υποχρέωση ήταν η αύξηση των τιμών στον ΟΤΕ προς τους ιδιώτες ώστε να αναπτυχθεί ο ανταγωνισμός με φθηνότερους παροχους. Τωρα τι γίνεται ?


Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες. Σε όποια χώρα υπήρχε πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο στις τηλεπικοινωνίες και διατηρεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του δικτύου στην κατοχή του, με το άνοιγμα της αγοράς αυτός έχει ρόλο ΣΙΑ και υποχρεούται σε κοστοστρέφεια. Ο κανονισμός που τα προβλέπει αυτά είναι άσχετος με μνημόνια, ΔΝΤ και το ότι η χώρα έχει χρεοκοπήσει.

----------


## jazzu4ia

...να θυμίσουμε ωστόσο ότι ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ της επιτρέπει ακόμα και ρυθμιστικές παρεμβάσεις...δηλαδή να αποφασίσει για την έκπτωση που θα παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ στους παρόχους για τις μαζικές μεταβάσεις (από ΑΚ σε καμπίνα)...
...άρα ακόμη καί μετά από τις όποιες καθυστερήσεις προκύψουν από τις διαδικασίες, οι πάροχοι θά πάρουν αυτό πού θέλουν, ο ΟΤΕ θα ξαναρχίσει τους διπλασιασμούς, και το ίδιο θά κάνουν καί οι άλλοι πάροχοι...

----------


## andresalonika

Στο ινσόμνια πάντως κάποιοι χρήστες ανέφεραν οτι αναβαθμίστηκαν. Και χθες και σήμερα.

----------


## jazzu4ia

> Στο ινσόμνια πάντως κάποιοι χρήστες ανέφεραν οτι αναβαθμίστηκαν. Και χθες και σήμερα.


...την παρασκευή θα κοπούν αυτά...
...και όλοι πάλι πίσω στο adsl... :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Μην ξεχάσετε να κάνετε μία προσευχή την Πέμπτη το βράδυ, να τους φωτίσει ο Θεός!  :Razz:

----------


## terism69

> ...την παρασκευή θα κοπούν αυτά...
> ...και όλοι πάλι πίσω στο adsl...


Το μόνο που μένει είναι να ζητήσει, η vodafone οπού έχει βάλει οπτικές ίνες, ο ότε wind inalan κλπ ακόμα και σε σπίτια πολυκατοικίες να ξηλωθούν ,για να μπορεί ανετά να δώσει  η Vodafone την υπερφυσική ταχύτητα των 24 mbps, Vodafone θα σε κράζω μέχρι να πεθάνω

----------


## pankostas

> Το μόνο που μένει είναι να ζητήσει, η vodafone οπού έχει βάλει οπτικές ίνες, ο ότε wind inalan κλπ ακόμα και σε σπίτια πολυκατοικίες να ξηλωθούν ,για να μπορεί ανετά να δώσει  η Vodafone την υπερφυσική ταχύτητα των 24 mbps, Vodafone θα σε κράζω μέχρι να πεθάνω


Και αν την κράζεις δεν τους νοιάζει,  γιατί είσαι από τους πελάτες που δεν θα πήγαινες σε αυτούς.

- - - Updated - - -




> Διαβάστε να γελάσετε...  
> 
> Μετά από 60+ λεπτά αναμονής (αφού έσπασαν το ρεκόρ αναμονής, της πάλαι ποτέ θρυλικής forthnet, οι παλιοί θυμούνται ), το μόνο που μου δώσανε είναι οι τιμές καταλόγου, ήτοι 36,90 για 100XL (το πρόγραμμα που έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια και πληρώνω 42 ευρώ) ή να πάω σε υποβάθμιση στο πρόγραμμα 50L με 29,90. Παρότι επέμενα αρκετές φορές για κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρνητικό: "Αυτές είναι οι τιμές, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο" μου είπε η κοπέλα στο 13888.
> 
> Όταν της είπα για πιο λόγο να πάω στο πρώτο και να μην επιλέξω το δεύτερο, από τη στιγμή που τρέχει project δωρεάν διπλασιασμού, ώστε να διατηρηθεί η 100άρα μου με 29,90, μου είπε ότι εσείς δεν έχετε επιλεγεί για αυτό το πρόγραμμα διπλασιασμού, καθώς έχετε ήδη την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζεται (σημείωση: η καμπίνα είναι ακριβώς απέναντι, στα 10 μέτρα, αλλά προφανώς είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας και δεν δίνει 200), οπότε δεν μπορούμε να σας πάμε στα 200. Μα τις λέω, δεν θέλω 200 έτσι και αλλιώς, θέλω να μείνω στα 100 αλλά με την τιμή της 50άρας, από τη στιγμή που τρέχει ο διπλασιασμός, για ποιο λόγο να δίνω αυτά τα 7 παραπάνω ευρώ. Μου απαντά ότι μπορώ να σας υποβαθμίσω στα 50, αλλά μπορεί να μείνετε εκεί, δηλαδή να μην πάρετε ποτέ το δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, καθώς η επιλογή για το ποιοι συνδρομητές θα διπλασιαστούν έχει ήδη γίνει και εσείς δεν βρίσκεστε μέσα σε αυτούς.
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, της είπα να με υποβαθμίσει στα 50 και βλέπουμε. Αν δεν ήταν η τηλεργασία, καθώς δεν μπορώ να ρισκάρω πιθανή διακοπή της σύνδεσης ή άλλα παρατράγουδα, θα είχα σηκωθεί να φύγω.


Εννοείται δεν θα σε αναβαθμίσουν! Με την λογική αυτή μέχρι τέλους του έτους,  σε όποιον λήγει το συμβόλαιο θα έκανε χ συμβόλαιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα για να τον αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν. Κάποιοι μάλιστα θα προχωρούσαν σε διακοπή συμβολαίου 100αρας για να κάνουν σύνδεση 50αρα ώστε να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν στα 100 ξανά. Πιστεύω ότι η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση, εφόσον συνεχιστεί δεν θα αφορά συμβόλαια που εχουμ γίνει μετά την ανακοίνωση της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης. Θα δείξει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εμένα το έχουν βάλει.
> Το είδα αφού το είπες, στο Cosmote app, στις ενεργές υπηρεσίες στην διαχείριση του σταθερού, έχει το "Cosmote Home Mobile Unlimited 24 M".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μια ομαδική φυγή από Vodafone θέλει κανονικά, να δούμε πως αλλάζει απόψεις η Vodafone και η κάθε Vodafone.


Ναι θα φύγουν οι συνδρομητές από τη Vodafone γιατί μπλοκάρει τον ΟΤΕ στις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις! Και ομαδική φυγή!

----------


## netblues

Ο Μηλιωκας περιεργραψε γλαφυρα και μουσικα την περίπτωση πολλων εδω μεσα
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T1MFZhcfNA

Πέρα από το τι βολέυει εκείνη τη στιγμή την τσέπη/αποψή τους όλα τα άλλα δεν.

----------


## jap

> Εννοείται δεν θα σε αναβαθμίσουν! Με την λογική αυτή μέχρι τέλους του έτους,  σε όποιον λήγει το συμβόλαιο θα έκανε χ συμβόλαιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα για να τον αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν. Κάποιοι μάλιστα θα προχωρούσαν σε διακοπή συμβολαίου 100αρας για να κάνουν σύνδεση 50αρα ώστε να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν στα 100 ξανά. Πιστεύω ότι η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση, εφόσον συνεχιστεί δεν θα αφορά συμβόλαια που εχουμ γίνει μετά την ανακοίνωση της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης. Θα δείξει.


Όλα αυτά είναι αστάθμητοι παράγοντες που έβαλε στην εξίσωση ο ΟΤΕ. Και χωρίς εγκρίσεις δεν έχει ούτε ο ίδιος τις απαντήσεις. Καλό για όσους επωφελήθηκαν, μεγάλο φάουλ όπως έγινε όμως, και αβέβαιο το μελλον. Τις προηγούμενες φορές που έγινε διπλασιασμός έιχε γίνει ταυτόχρονη μείωση των τιμών στο προηγούμενο σκαλί.

----------


## pankostas

> Όλα αυτά είναι αστάθμητοι παράγοντες που έβαλε στην εξίσωση ο ΟΤΕ. Και χωρίς εγκρίσεις δεν έχει ούτε ο ίδιος τις απαντήσεις. Καλό για όσους επωφελήθηκαν, μεγάλο φάουλ όπως έγινε όμως, και αβέβαιο το μελλον. Τις προηγούμενες φορές που έγινε διπλασιασμός έιχε γίνει ταυτόχρονη μείωση των τιμών στο προηγούμενο σκαλί.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο Μηλιωκας περιεργραψε γλαφυρα και μουσικα την περίπτωση πολλων εδω μεσα
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T1MFZhcfNA
> 
> Πέρα από το τι βολέυει εκείνη τη στιγμή την τσέπη/αποψή τους όλα τα άλλα δεν.


Αν δεις προηγούμενα μηνύματα μου, εγώ υποστήριζα την απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να αναβαθμίσει δωρεάν και είχα γράψει για κάποιους ότι είναι της λογικής "να ψοφήσει η κατσικα" και δέχτηκα επίθεση γι αυτό. Και ας είμαι εγώ με ταχύτητα 200, χωρίς κάποιο όφελος από όλο αυτό.
Ελπίζω το σχόλιο σου αυτό να μην πηγαίνει σε εμένα αλλά και έτσι να είναι είναι άποψη σου και είναι σεβαστή.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς έχουμε "συναντηθεί" πολλές φορές σε αυτό το φόρουμ και δίνουμε απαντήσεις όπου μπορούμε. 
Καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## terism69

[QUOTE=terism69;7238993]Το μόνο που μένει είναι να ζητήσει, η vodafone οπού έχει βάλει οπτικές ίνες, ο ότε wind inalan κλπ ακόμα και σε σπίτια πολυκατοικίες να ξηλωθούν ,για να μπορεί ανετά να δώσει  η Vodafone την υπερφυσική ταχύτητα των 24 mbps, Vodafone θα σε κράζω μέχρι να πεθάνω

----------


## netblues

Κανεις δεν ειπε οχι στην αναβαθμιση της χώρας. Σε μια ρυθμιζομενη αγορα ομως αυτό οταν γινεται απλά με τσαμπουκά μόνο και μόνο επειδή κάποιος 
ειναι σε θέση ισχύος, δεν μπορεί ποτέ να έχει καλά αποτελέσματα.
Ο ενας νιωθει αδικημενος, ο αλλος προσπαθεί να υποβαθμιστει για να αναβαθμιστει "δωρεάν" και παει λέγοντας.

Γιατί ΔΕΝ πρέπει αυτό να γίνει για ΟΛΟΥΣ?  Γιατι αυτό να μην κοστολογείται για ΟΛΟΥΣ δικαια? Τι θελουμε στο τελος? Ενα μεγαλο κρατικο (των γερμανων) ΟΤΕ με παροχές Αφρικής ή ανταγωνισμό?

Απλα το θεμα προσφερεται για λαικισμό, και αυτό ακριβως συμβαινει.

----------


## psolord

> https://sofokleous10.gr/2022/04/06/v...-%CE%B5%CE%BB/


Η Βοδηφον έχει μπει σε mode "dieneighborsgoatdie"

----------


## dslsub

> Η Βοδηφον έχει μπει σε mode "dieneighborsgoatdie"


Στα αγγλικά νομίζω υπάρχει μία φράση:

"You can be a loser, you can also be a bad loser"
 :Laughing:

----------


## minas

> https://sofokleous10.gr/2022/04/06/v...-%CE%B5%CE%BB/


Μια ανοησία είναι το άρθρο, ξεκινάει από τον click-bait τίτλο και συνεχίζει στο ίδιο μοτίβο.
Οι λόγοι αναφέρθηκαν από τους πιο νηφάλιους νωρίτερα.

----------


## emskan

Πάντως το θέμα με τις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις της Cosmote, που καλώς γίνεται, θα έπρεπε να συνδυαστεί και με αντίστοιχη μείωση τιμών για τις περιπτώσεις εκείνες που δεν μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί ο διπλασιασμός. Έτσι θα υπήρχε μια κάποια αίσθηση δικαίου από την Cosmote.

Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες είναι πλέον αναγκασμένες να ακολουθήσουν. Τώρα αν δεν τους βγαίνουν τα οικονομικά, αν...., αν...., αν...., αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί εμάς, τους τελικούς καταναλωτές, αλλά αυτούς. Πρόβλημα τους. 

Η κίνηση της Vodafone θεωρώ πως δεν θα αποδώσει (προς όφελος της ίδιας), μιας και για να προβεί η Cosmote σε μια τέτοια κίνηση, έστω "όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό" διπλασιασμού ταχυτήτων, έχει πάρει ήδη την πολιτική έγκριση/παρότρυνση προφανώς με κάποιο αντάλλαγμα.

Τέλος, αν και δεν θα είμαι από τους ωφελημένους του διπλασιασμού, μιας και η καμπίνα μας δεν μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από 50 για τεχνικούς λόγους (συνδέεται με link στο AK και όχι με οπτική ίνα), επικροτώ την αναβάθμιση και ελπίζω να γίνει αφορμή για πραγματικές αναβαθμίσεις από όλους σε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερους.

----------


## Panos7escape

> Διαβάστε να γελάσετε...  
> 
> Μετά από 60+ λεπτά αναμονής (αφού έσπασαν το ρεκόρ αναμονής, της πάλαι ποτέ θρυλικής forthnet, οι παλιοί θυμούνται ), το μόνο που μου δώσανε είναι οι τιμές καταλόγου, ήτοι 36,90 για 100XL (το πρόγραμμα που έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια και πληρώνω 42 ευρώ) ή να πάω σε υποβάθμιση στο πρόγραμμα 50L με 29,90. Παρότι επέμενα αρκετές φορές για κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρνητικό: "Αυτές είναι οι τιμές, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο" μου είπε η κοπέλα στο 13888.
> 
> Όταν της είπα για πιο λόγο να πάω στο πρώτο και να μην επιλέξω το δεύτερο, από τη στιγμή που τρέχει project δωρεάν διπλασιασμού, ώστε να διατηρηθεί η 100άρα μου με 29,90, μου είπε ότι εσείς δεν έχετε επιλεγεί για αυτό το πρόγραμμα διπλασιασμού, καθώς έχετε ήδη την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζεται (σημείωση: η καμπίνα είναι ακριβώς απέναντι, στα 10 μέτρα, αλλά προφανώς είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας και δεν δίνει 200), οπότε δεν μπορούμε να σας πάμε στα 200. Μα τις λέω, δεν θέλω 200 έτσι και αλλιώς, θέλω να μείνω στα 100 αλλά με την τιμή της 50άρας, από τη στιγμή που τρέχει ο διπλασιασμός, για ποιο λόγο να δίνω αυτά τα 7 παραπάνω ευρώ. Μου απαντά ότι μπορώ να σας υποβαθμίσω στα 50, αλλά μπορεί να μείνετε εκεί, δηλαδή να μην πάρετε ποτέ το δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, καθώς η επιλογή για το ποιοι συνδρομητές θα διπλασιαστούν έχει ήδη γίνει και εσείς δεν βρίσκεστε μέσα σε αυτούς.
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, της είπα να με υποβαθμίσει στα 50 και βλέπουμε. Αν δεν ήταν η τηλεργασία, καθώς δεν μπορώ να ρισκάρω πιθανή διακοπή της σύνδεσης ή άλλα παρατράγουδα, θα είχα σηκωθεί να φύγω.


Με βάση το πάνω ποστ , πήρε κανείς άλλος τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να ρωτήσει αν έχει επιλεχτεί για αναβάθμιση ;

----------


## UltraB

Ναι, γιατί και να είχε επιλεγεί θα του το έλεγαν ώστε να χάσουν την πιθανή αναβάθμιση από εκείνον και τα επιπλέον χρήματα  :Razz:

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάντως δε θεωρώ ότι θα υποβαθμιστούν όσοι αναβαθμίστηκαν λόγω της προσφυγής της Vodafone.

Καλύτερα να παγώσει η διαδικασία παρά να αντιστραφεί μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση...

Διαφορετικά αυτό θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα και ανασφάλεια στον τελικό καταναλωτή...

----------


## Panos7escape

> Ναι, γιατί και να είχε επιλεγεί θα του το έλεγαν ώστε να χάσουν την πιθανή αναβάθμιση από εκείνον και τα επιπλέον χρήματα


Πάνω κάτω όλοι ξέρουμε αν θα αναβαθμιστούμε η όχι .Το λέει ξεκάθαρα η ανακοίνωση. Το ερώτημα ήταν αν αυτοί μπορούν όντως να σου κάνουν μια ενημέρωση αν η γραμμή σου είναι μέσα στον διπλασιασμό.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πάντως δε θεωρώ ότι θα υποβαθμιστούν όσοι αναβαθμίστηκαν λόγω της προσφυγής της Vodafone.
> 
> Καλύτερα να παγώσει η διαδικασία παρά να αντιστραφεί μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση...
> 
> Διαφορετικά αυτό θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα και ανασφάλεια στον τελικό καταναλωτή...


Αν γίνει δεχτή η προσφυγή της Vodafone και προβλέπεται το "roll back", θα γίνει. Αν δεν το θέλει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε να ρίξει τις τιμές χονδρικής για να κάνει πίσω η Vodafone.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν γίνει δεχτή η προσφυγή της Vodafone και προβλέπεται το "roll back", θα γίνει. Αν δεν το θέλει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε να ρίξει τις τιμές χονδρικής για να κάνει πίσω η Vodafone.


Θα ρίξεις τις τιμές και η Vodafone στις δικές της καμπίνες;
Βασικά ψέματα,  έχει ρίξει τις δικές της;

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα ρίξεις τις τιμές και η Vodafone στις δικές της καμπίνες;
> Βασικά ψέματα,  έχει ρίξει τις δικές της;


Αυτή αποφάσισε το διπλασιασμό για να το κάνει πρώτη? Υποθέτω ότι αν αποφασιστεί από κοινού η πτώση τους, θα τις ρίξει κι αυτή κι η Wind.

----------


## Jazzer

Η Vodafone προσπαθεί με π@ρδές να βάψει αυγά ! Αντί να εστιάσει στην ανάπτυξη και βελτίωση του δικτύου της, προχωρώντας σε επενδύσεις με ζεστό χρήμα που σίγουρα διαθέτει, αλλά μάλλον δε θέλει να ξοδέψει, μπλοκάρει την Cosmote. Σπουδαία εταιρεία...  :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

Απλά, νευρίασε τώρα και με την Wind, που θα πέσει στην 3η θέση, γι' αυτό τα κάνει αυτά..  :Razz:

----------


## user2163

> Απλά, νευρίασε τώρα και με την Wind, που θα πέσει στην 3η θέση, γι' αυτό τα κάνει αυτά..


Το ήξερε καιρό η vodafone ότι θα βρεθεί στην 3η θέση και δύσκολα θα βγει από εκεί.
Και η 3η θέση, θέση νικητή θεωρείται, όχι όμως όταν έχεις 2 αντιπάλους.

Αντί να ρίξει χρήματα να βελτιώσει το δίκτυο της, κάνει βλακείες, δεν της φταίει κανένας για τον πάτο.
Έτσι έκανε και πριν χρόνια στην Αγγλία εκεί που ήταν από τις καλύτερες πλέον είναι τελευταία, δεν την προτιμούν ούτε οι Άγγλοι, ούτε στη σταθερή ούτε στην κινητή.

----------


## netblues

Νευριασε, τριτη θεση..... ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?

Η αγορα δεν ειναι ελευθερη και δεν κανει κανενας ότι θέλει.
Για παράδειγμα, οπου έβαλαν καμπινες οι εναλλακτικοι γιατι δεν τους έδωσαν και το απερχόμενο? (ναι ξερω διαφορες τεχνικές προφάσεις) όμως δεν γίνεται να κρινεται η αγορα όπως μας βολεύει, αλλοτε με ορους ανταγωνισμου και αλλωτε κανονιστικα.

Χιλια στραβά η voda, για ολους υπάρχουν παμπολα αρνητικα. Ομως επι του θέματος ο οτε είναι big φαουλ στο πως το χειριστηκε.
Το αν δεν κανει επενδυσεις, αν δεν εχει δικτυο, αν ειναι ακριβη, αν, αν... Μαζι σας. Ειμαι ετοιμος να την τζασω επειδη δεν μπαινει στο ftth, επειδη μπουκωνει, επειδη, επειδη. 

Ο οτε εχει το 55% της αγοράς. Το υπολοιπο 45 θα πάει κουβά?  Να πάνε ΟΛΟΙ στον οτέ? Ειστε σίγουροι?

----------


## koukaki

> Νευριασε, τριτη θεση..... ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?
> 
> Η αγορα δεν ειναι ελευθερη και δεν κανει κανενας ότι θέλει.
> Για παράδειγμα, οπου έβαλαν καμπινες οι εναλλακτικοι γιατι δεν τους έδωσαν και* το απερχόμενο?* (ναι ξερω διαφορες τεχνικές προφάσεις) όμως δεν γίνεται να κρινεται η αγορα όπως μας βολεύει, αλλοτε με ορους ανταγωνισμου και αλλωτε κανονιστικα.
> 
> Χιλια στραβά η voda, για ολους υπάρχουν παμπολα αρνητικα. Ομως επι του θέματος ο οτε είναι big φαουλ στο πως το χειριστηκε.
> Το αν δεν κανει επενδυσεις, αν δεν εχει δικτυο, αν ειναι ακριβη, αν, αν... Μαζι σας. Ειμαι ετοιμος να την τζασω επειδη δεν μπαινει στο ftth, επειδη μπουκωνει, επειδη, επειδη. 
> 
> Ο οτε εχει το 55% της αγοράς. Το υπολοιπο 45 θα πάει κουβά?  Να πάνε ΟΛΟΙ στον οτέ? Ειστε σίγουροι?


Το απερχομενο ειναι κρατικη ιδιοκτησια με διαχειριστη τον ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ θα παει γυρω στο 40-45% των  συνδεσεων η Wind 30-35% και  τα ρεστα θα τα παρει η VODAFONE.
Εκανε τις λιγοτερες επενδυσεις τα τελευταια χρονια στην σταθερη και ειναι δικαιολογημενη η πτωση της.
Εαν τωρα αρχισει ενταντικα τα εργα οπως εκανε η WIND μπορει να σωσει την παρτιδα.

ΥΓ. Εχασε και πολλους πελατες που ειχαν VodafoneTV οταν τους εβγαλε τα καναλια NovaSports η Nova

----------


## dslsub

> Σπουδαία εταιρεία...


Καταραμένη να είναι:


 :Laughing:

----------


## tiatrou

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και η δική μου γραμμή *από 50Mbps VDSL σε 100Mbps VDSL*. *Πελάτης cosmote, καφάο cosmote, περιοχή πόλη Κως.
*
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 11000/108194 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 46302/114392 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31/10.2 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 3.3/7.1 dB
Profile 17a

Είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζει το συγκεκριμένο καφάο.
*Ταυτόχρονα μου έστειλε και SMS για να με ενημερώσει.*

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Ναι θα φύγουν οι συνδρομητές από τη Vodafone γιατί μπλοκάρει τον ΟΤΕ στις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις! Και ομαδική φυγή!


Δεν χρειαζόταν αυτό για να φύγουν συνδρομητές από την κωμικοτραγική Vodafone.
Αρκούν οι υπηρεσίες τους που είναι του κώλου (και το λέω εγω, έχοντας συμβόλαιο κινητής σε αυτούς...).
Τραγική σε επιδόσεις 4G/4G+/5G στην κινητή.
Στο σταθερό εντάξει... ανέκδοτο στην καλύτερη.
Στην συνδρομητική TV ?  :Very Happy: 

Μα γιατί να φύγει κανείς από μια τόσο κορυφαία εταιρία που το μόνο που προσφέρει είναι χαμηλές τιμές (με αντίστοιχα χαμηλότερης ποιότητας υπηρεσίες)... 
Παρόμοιες τιμές, με καλύτερες υπηρεσίες βρίσκεις δίπλα στις Wind και Nova.

By the way, Wind και Nova δεν στάθηκαν εμπόδιο στην αναβάθμιση του ιντερνετ για τον καταναλωτή.
Μόνο η μυξιάρα η Vodafone είδε πως θα πρέπει να χαλάσει καμμιά πενταροδεκάρα και την έπιασε ίλιγγος.

----------


## Iris07

> Νευριασε, τριτη θεση..... ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?


Άσχετα από το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι 2.. 
όταν δημοσιεύονται άρθρα στα sites που λένε ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα είσαι το Νο.3 στην αγορά, σίγουρα νευριάζεις γι' αυτό!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> By the way, Wind και Nova δεν στάθηκαν εμπόδιο στην αναβάθμιση του ιντερνετ για τον καταναλωτή.
> Μόνο η μυξιάρα η Vodafone είδε πως θα πρέπει να χαλάσει καμμιά πενταροδεκάρα και την έπιασε ίλιγγος.


Την παρούσα φάση η νέα Wind-Nova "δεν έχει" χρόνο να κοιτάξει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι, και να ασχοληθεί με αυτά..
κοιτάει τα δικά της, για να παρουσιάσει την νέα εταιρία από το φθινόπωρο..
και τις επενδύσεις που θα κάνει αυτή στην Ελλάδα..  :Cool:

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Δεν βλέπω αναβαθμίσεις καρτών στα 100άρια καφάο και ανυσηχώ.
Πιο πιθανό εδώ στη Λάρισα να μας προλάβει η ΔΕΗ με οπτική ίνα.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Η πολιτική της κόκκινης είναι να γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει, απλά για να γίνει..
Σε φορητότητα πριν 13 μήνες από την κόκκινη στην κοσμοτε (η μόνη με VDSL στην περιοχή - από Α/Κ)
Με καλούν να με ρωτήσουν γιατί φεύγω και για επιβεβαίωση της φορητότητας..
Λέω ρε παιδιά θέλω παραπάνω ταχύτητα και δεν δίνετε, παρά μόνο ADSL.., ναι λέει το βλέπουμε, αν πάντως μου βγάζει προσφορά στο σύστημα να σας δώσω VDSL στα Χ ευρώ (10 ευρώ λιγότερα από την κοσμοτε παρακαλώ), αλλά δεν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα..
Πόσο γελοίοι πια..
Μη πως για τις καμπίνες που σχεδόν όλες (99+%) είναι μόνο έως 100mbps...........
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας..

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Η πολιτική της κόκκινης είναι να γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει, απλά για να γίνει..
> Σε φορητότητα πριν 13 μήνες από την κόκκινη στην κοσμοτε (η μόνη με VDSL στην περιοχή - από Α/Κ)
> Με καλούν να με ρωτήσουν γιατί φεύγω και για επιβεβαίωση της φορητότητας..
> Λέω ρε παιδιά θέλω παραπάνω ταχύτητα και δεν δίνετε, παρά μόνο ADSL.., ναι λέει το βλέπουμε, αν πάντως μου βγάζει προσφορά στο σύστημα να σας δώσω VDSL στα Χ ευρώ (10 ευρώ λιγότερα από την κοσμοτε παρακαλώ), αλλά δεν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα..
> Πόσο γελοίοι πια..
> Μη πως για τις καμπίνες που σχεδόν όλες (99+%) είναι μόνο έως 100mbps...........
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας..


Και όμως η δικιά μου 100άρα είναι Cosmote η καμπίνα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το απερχομενο ειναι κρατικη ιδιοκτησια με διαχειριστη τον ΟΤΕ.


Λάθος! Εδώ και χρόνια πουλήσαμε τον ΟΤΕ μαζί με τα ασημικά. Πλέον είναι ιδιωτική περιουσία και δεν μας πέφτει λόγος ως Κράτος.
Το μόνο που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε είναι στον κανονισμό που ισχύει με τις αναθέσεις, να δίναμε την διαχείριση του απερχόμενου. Θεωρώ ότι ούτε ο ΟΤΕ θα το ήθελε αλλά ούτε και οι άλλοι πάροχοι, για δικούς τους λόγους ο καθένας.

----------


## Hetfield

> Και όμως η δικιά μου 100άρα είναι Cosmote η καμπίνα.


Εννοει οτι οι καμπινες της Vodafone δινουν μονο μεχρι 100 Mbps.

----------


## jkoukos

Στο δικό μας Α/Κ που το έχει η Vodafone, δίνει και 200άρες.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Στο δικό μας Α/Κ που το έχει η Vodafone, δίνει και 200άρες.


Παίζει να είναι το μόνο  :Razz:

----------


## koukaki

> Λάθος! Εδώ και χρόνια πουλήσαμε τον ΟΤΕ μαζί με τα ασημικά. Πλέον είναι ιδιωτική περιουσία και δεν μας πέφτει λόγος ως Κράτος.
> Το μόνο που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε είναι στον κανονισμό που ισχύει με τις αναθέσεις, να δίναμε την διαχείριση του απερχόμενου. Θεωρώ ότι ούτε ο ΟΤΕ θα το ήθελε αλλά ούτε και οι άλλοι πάροχοι, για δικούς τους λόγους ο καθένας.


Kαι ομως αυτο που σου λεω ισχυει. 
Με βασιλικο διαταγμα του 1949 απο τοτε ο κρατικος ΟΤΕ ηταν διαχειριστης.

ΥΓ Το Ελληνικο δημοσιο εχει κρατησει ενα ποσοστο γυρω στο 5% στο ΟΤΕ

----------


## UltraB

> Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και η δική μου γραμμή *από 50Mbps VDSL σε 100Mbps VDSL*. *Πελάτης cosmote, καφάο cosmote, περιοχή πόλη Κως.
> *
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 11000/108194 kbps
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 46302/114392 kbps
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31/10.2 dB
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 3.3/7.1 dB
> Profile 17a
> 
> Είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζει το συγκεκριμένο καφάο.
> *Ταυτόχρονα μου έστειλε και SMS για να με ενημερώσει.*


^ Πως θα έπρεπε να είναι το θέμα.
Το πως έχει καταλήξει να είναι νομίζω φαίνεται  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Kαι ομως αυτο που σου λεω ισχυει. 
> Με βασιλικο διαταγμα του 1949 απο τοτε ο κρατικος ΟΤΕ ηταν διαχειριστης.
> 
> ΥΓ Το Ελληνικο δημοσιο εχει κρατησει ενα ποσοστο γυρω στο 5% στο ΟΤΕ


Έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από το 1949. Για να μην γράφουμε όλη την ιστορία των τηλεπικοινωνιών και πως κατέληξε στον ΟΤΕ, το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι όλο το χάλκινο δίκτυο είναι πλέον περιουσία του ΟΤΕ.
Το 5% που κατέχει το Κράτος, είναι εντελώς άσχετο με αυτή την περιουσία. Θα μπορούσαμε πριν τον πουλήσουμε, να τον σπάσουμε σε εταιρείες θυγατρικές ανάλογα τις υπηρεσίες (όπως κάναμε με την ΔΕΗ). Τώρα είναι αργά για δάκρυα.

----------


## Iris07

*Ακρόαση στην ΕΕΤΤ για τα πακέτα «διπλάσιας ταχύτητας» του ΟΤΕ*

_Στόχος είναι να ζητηθεί η κατάθεση γραπτών εξηγήσεων-υπομνημάτων και από τις δύο πλευρές, δίνοντας περιθώριο τριών ημερών προκειμένου να μην υπάρξουν περαιτέρω καθυστερήσεις, 
καθώς το ένα τρίτο των πακέτων του ΟΤE έχει ήδη εγκριθεί και έχει αρχίσει να προσφέρεται στους συνδρομητές από τα μέσα Μαρτίου.
...

Πάντως, προς το παρόν, στόχος είναι η Επιτροπή να έχει λάβει απόφαση μέχρι το τέλος της ερχόμενης εβδομάδας, ώστε να μην υπάρξουν περαιτέρω καθυστερήσεις._ 

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...-tahythta.html

Καλή φώτιση !!  :Bless:   :Bless:

----------


## koukaki

> Έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από το 1949. Για να μην γράφουμε όλη την ιστορία των τηλεπικοινωνιών και πως κατέληξε στον ΟΤΕ, το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι όλο το χάλκινο δίκτυο είναι πλέον περιουσία του ΟΤΕ.
> Το 5% που κατέχει το Κράτος, είναι εντελώς άσχετο με αυτή την περιουσία. Θα μπορούσαμε πριν τον πουλήσουμε, να τον σπάσουμε σε εταιρείες θυγατρικές ανάλογα τις υπηρεσίες (όπως κάναμε με την ΔΕΗ). Τώρα είναι αργά για δάκρυα.


Η ΕΕΤΤ το αναφέρει σαν δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο σε σταθερή θέση μέσω γραμμών πρόσβασης .

----------


## jkoukos

> Η ΕΕΤΤ το αναφέρει σαν δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο σε σταθερή θέση μέσω γραμμών πρόσβασης .


Η λέξη "δημόσιο" αναφέρεται σε κάτι που προορίζεται για το κοινό, για το κοινωνικό σύνολο, που είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλους, αλλιώς η αναφορά θα ήταν "κρατικό".
Αναφέρει τον σχετικό ορισμό το άρθρο 2 του ν.4070/2012, που αφορά την "Οργάνωση και Λειτουργία του Τομέα Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών" της ΕΕΤΤ.



> στ) «Δημόσιο δίκτυο επικοινωνιών»: Το δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται, εν όλω ή κυρίως, για την παροχή διαθέσιμων στο κοινό υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών που υποστηρίζουν τη μεταφορά πληροφοριών μεταξύ σημείων τερματισμού δικτύου.
> 
> ζ) «Δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο»: Δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών που χρησιμοποιείται για την παροχή διαθέσιμων στο κοινό τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών. Υποστηρίζει τη μεταφορά φωνητικής επικοινωνίας μεταξύ σημείων τερματισμού, καθώς και άλλες μορφές επικοινωνίας, όπως τηλεομοιοτυπία και δεδομένα.


Επίσης στο άρθρο 1, παράγραφος 2:



> Στις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου δεν εμπίπτουν τα *κρατικά* δίκτυα ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, τα δίκτυα και οι μεμονωμένοι σταθμοί ραδιοεπικοινωνιών της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη, της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη μέσω δορυφόρου και όσα χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικώς για πειραματικούς ή ερευνητικούς σκοπούς και για επίδειξη, καθώς και της υπηρεσίας ζώνης συχνοτήτων πολιτών (CB).


Με απλά λόγια δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την περιουσιακή κατάσταση.

----------


## koukaki

> Η λέξη "δημόσιο" αναφέρεται σε κάτι που προορίζεται για το κοινό, για το κοινωνικό σύνολο, που είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλους, αλλιώς η αναφορά θα ήταν "κρατικό".
> Αναφέρει τον σχετικό ορισμό το άρθρο 2 του ν.4070/2012, που αφορά την "Οργάνωση και Λειτουργία του Τομέα Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών" της ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Επίσης στο άρθρο 1, παράγραφος 2:
> 
> Με απλά λόγια δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την περιουσιακή κατάσταση.


Δημόσιο είναι κάτι που ανήκει σε όλους, κρατικό είναι κάτι που ανήκει στο κράτος.

----------


## ThReSh

lolwut?

----------


## jkoukos

> Δημόσιο είναι κάτι που ανήκει σε όλους, κρατικό είναι κάτι που ανήκει στο κράτος.


Όχι βέβαια. Το ότι μια υπηρεσία είναι δημόσιο αγαθό (όπως και το νερό, το ρεύμα κλπ) δεν το κάνει αυτόματα Δημόσιο ή Κρατικό. 

Ο ΟΤΕ εκ συστάσεώς του είναι ιδιωτική ανώνυμη εταιρεία με σκοπό το κέρδος των μετόχων της. Απλά για πολλά χρόνια ο μόνος μέτοχος ήταν το Δημόσιο αλλά στην πορεία πούλησε τις μετοχές του και κράτησε ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό.
Όπως αναφέρεις του παραχωρήθηκε αρχικά η διαχείριση του υπάρχοντος μικρού δικτύου (είτε Δημόσιου είτε ιδιωτικού των τότε μερικών εταιρειών σε περιοχές της χώρας μας) και το επέκτεινε με δικά του κεφάλαια για να φθάσει στην σημερινή του κατάσταση. Όταν το 1996 ξεκίνησαν οι διαδικασίες ιδιωτικοποίησης, του παραχωρήθηκαν τα ασημικά και εν τέλη πουλήθηκε μαζί με όλη την προίκα του.

Το μόνο που κράτησε το Κράτος είναι 2 θέσεις στο 10μελές διοικητικό συμβούλιο και δικαίωμα βέτο σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις που αναφέρονται στο καταστατικό της εταιρείας και το δίκτυο δεν είναι σε αυτές (κυρίως είναι θέματα λειτουργίας της εταιρείας, μεταφορά έδρας, ακύρωση μετοχών στο ελληνικό χρηματιστήριο και συγχώνευση ή πώληση περιουσιακού στοιχείου στην περίπτωση που τίθεται σε κίνδυνο η εθνική ή η δημόσια ασφάλεια).

----------


## Iris07

ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ
*ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ της 1024ης Συνεδρίασης (04-04-2022)*

_Αριθ. Θέματος 5: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 
Cosmote Double Play Fiberspeed 200M με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 

Cosmote Double Play Fiberspeed 200L με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών - παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, II, 
Cosmote Double Play Fiberspeed 200L με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών - παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 

Cosmote Double Play Fiberspeed 200XL με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών - παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 
Cosmote Double Play Fiberspeed 200XL με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών – παραλλαγές τιμών Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ, ΙV 
και συνδυαστικά με προωθητικές ενέργειες 

και What’s Up Student Double Play 200S με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών – παραλλαγή τιμών Ι_

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/EETT/ImDiatax/

----------


## ThReSh

Ωπ και 200αρα για φοιτητικό?

----------


## user2163

Αν κάνει κάποιος σύνδεση πχ στο φοιτητικό 100άρι θα γίνει 200 ή θα είναι για υφιστάμενα;
Σε εμένα πάντως ένα φοιτητικό που έχω δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη ούτε το κανονικό μου στο σπίτι που είναι το 100XL και το έχω καιρό με 36.90

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά η EETT πήρε απόφαση και για τα άλλα πακέτα του OTE πριν την ακρόαση για τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα ? 

Χμμμ..  :Cool:

----------


## terism69

Οποτε έχουμε πάλι έως 200 αλλά με παραπάνω επιλογές προγράμματος

----------


## user2163

> Οποτε έχουμε πάλι έως 200 αλλά με παραπάνω επιλογές προγράμματος


Με λιγότερες παροχές στο σταθερό ναι, πολλοί δεν το χρησιμοποιούν καν άρα θα τους ωφελήσει.

----------


## Iris07

Όπως έχω δει συνήθως η Cosmote δεν βγάζει εμπορικές ανακοινώσεις για όλα τα πακέτα που ζητάει..  :Thinking: 
Και μετά πάλι στο site προς αγορά βάζει ότι νομίζει..  :Cool: 

Ίσως κάποια τα κρατάει στο συρτάρι..

----------


## terism69

> Με λιγότερες παροχές στο σταθερό ναι, πολλοί δεν το χρησιμοποιούν καν άρα θα τους ωφελήσει.


Έχω απεριόριστα προς σταθερά και κινητά θέλω προς διεθνή δεν με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## spartacus

> Η VODAFONE ειναι πολυεθνικη εταιρια και λογοδοτει στην μαμα εταιρια.
> Δεν μπορει να κανει οτι θελει .
> Αμα πεσει τριτη θα εχει θεμα.
> Αυτες οι εταιριες στα meetings εχουν παντα κυριο θέμα πως θα γινουν πρωτοι.


η VODAFONE με τις πορδές θα γίνει πρώτη??? μαζική φυγή για να αναγκαστει να βαλει βαθιά το χερι στη τσεπη και να κανει αυτό που πρέπει αλλιως.............

----------


## rexdimos

τελικα εγινε ακροαση?η το αφησαν για του χρονου?

----------


## ThReSh

> τελικα εγινε ακροαση?η το αφησαν για του χρονου?


https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...evodafone.html

----------


## rexdimos

> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...evodafone.html


οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει να βγάλουν άμεσα. την απόφαση 
το πρόβλημα το μεγάλο θα αρχίσει αν γίνουν δεκτά τα μέτρα 
γιατί μετά παγώνουν ολα τα πακέτα που ανακοίνωσε. ο οτε 
και φυσικά θα σταματήσει και ο διπλασιασμός

----------


## ThReSh

> και φυσικά θα σταματήσει και ο διπλασιασμός


Παίζει να πέσει και roll back...

----------


## Core2Extreme

Οι πιθανότητες να μην γίνει ο διπλασιασμός είναι απειροελάχιστες θα έλεγα (προσωπική εκτίμηση)

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Πάντως εδώ στην περιοχή φίλος από 100 πήγε 200 (ονομαστικά)
Λόγω θέματος στην καλωδίωση είναι πάλι στα ίδια (80κατι νομίζω)

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι πιθανότητες να μην γίνει ο διπλασιασμός είναι απειροελάχιστες θα έλεγα (προσωπική εκτίμηση)


Ναι, λογικά θα πάρει την μείωση 60% για την μεταφορά από Α/Κ σε καμπίνα, θα συνεχιστεί ο διπλασιασμός και θα επισπευθεί η ολοκλήρωση του νέου μοντέλου υπολογισμού τιμών χονδρικής μέχρι το τέλος της χρονιάς.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως εδώ στην περιοχή φίλος από 100 πήγε 200 (ονομαστικά)
> Λόγω θέματος στην καλωδίωση είναι πάλι στα ίδια (80κατι νομίζω)


Ούτε upload δεν κέρδισε?

----------


## Zus

Αναφέρθηκε και κάτι σωστό πάντως σε κάποια από τα μηνύματα. Αν ο ΟΤΕ λέει έτσι εύκολα οκ στο 60% κάτι βρωμάει.

Μου θυμίζει τελεμαρκετινγκ που και καλά το μπρίκι κάνει 150 ευρώ αλλά εμείς στο δίνουμε με 9.90.

----------


## dslsub

> Πάντως εδώ στην περιοχή φίλος από 100 πήγε 200 (ονομαστικά)
> Λόγω θέματος στην καλωδίωση είναι πάλι στα ίδια (80κατι νομίζω)


Όταν είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση οι υψηλότερες συχνότητες δεν βοηθάνε. Η αλλαγή από 17α σε 35β δεν κάνει διαφορά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αναφέρθηκε και κάτι σωστό πάντως σε κάποια από τα μηνύματα. Αν ο ΟΤΕ λέει έτσι εύκολα οκ στο 60% κάτι βρωμάει.
> 
> *Μου θυμίζει τελεμαρκετινγκ που και καλά το μπρίκι κάνει 150 ευρώ αλλά εμείς στο δίνουμε με 9.90*.


Φίλτρα νερού.
Από 1690 μόνο 89  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> Φίλτρα νερού.
> Από 1690 μόνο 89


Αν ισχύουν αυτά περί 60% που απλόχερα δίνει, τότε μιλάμε για παρωδία-τελεμαρκετινγκ.

Παίζει και να έχει δίκιο η giga network.  :Laughing:

----------


## dslsub

> Φίλτρα νερού.
> Από 1690 μόνο 89


Και με την πιστοποίηση της Καλιφόρνια παρακαλώ  :Blink:

----------


## Zus

Και δώρο τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Αναφέρθηκε και κάτι σωστό πάντως σε κάποια από τα μηνύματα. Αν ο ΟΤΕ λέει έτσι εύκολα οκ στο 60% κάτι βρωμάει.
> 
> Μου θυμίζει τελεμαρκετινγκ που και καλά το μπρίκι κάνει 150 ευρώ αλλά εμείς στο δίνουμε με 9.90.


Ναι, βρωμάει κάτι, θα τους βάλουν κακά υλικά.

Στις θεωρίες συνομωσίας πρώτος και καλύτερος ο Έλληνας.

Τι θα γίνει ρε φίλε;
Χρέωση για τεχνικές εργασίες είναι.
Θέλουν πολύ να γίνει αυτή η αναβάθμιση, οπότε είπαν να κάνουν την δουλειά για λιγότερα χρήματα από όσα ζήταγαν αρχικά.

Και εγω όταν έπεσε πολύ η δουλειά με τον COVID και τα πράγματα πήγαιναν σκατά, έκανα και δουλειές για ένα διάστημα στην μισή τιμή της κανονικής. Έκανα κάτι διαφορετικά; όχι. Αναγκάστηκα να μικρύνω το κέρδος μου για να πάρω έστω Χ αντί 0.

----------


## Zus

Αχου τον μωρέ τον ΟΤΕ.  :Laughing:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Είναι περίπου στα 400 νομίζω καλωδιακά μέτρα, παλαιότερα του είχαν αλλάξει το καλώδιο από την κολώνα μέχρι το σπίτι
Λογικά αν δηλώσει βλάβη και μπορούν να τον αλλάξουν κανένα ζεύγος ίσως πάει παραπάνω..
Upload πήγε 22.000

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Αχου τον μωρέ τον ΟΤΕ.


Περιμένουμε την δική σου εταιρία παροχής internet και τηλεφωνίας λοιπόν!

----------


## Zus

> Περιμένουμε την δική σου εταιρία παροχής internet και τηλεφωνίας λοιπόν!


Το πιθανότερο είναι να ανέβουν πανω από 60%. Δεν τους αδικώ αν με ρωτάς. Το κέρδος ζητάνε.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Και για τους εναλλακτικούς η πόρτα ανοιχτή είναι και τα σκυλιά δεμένα.

Μπορούσε να βάλει περισσότερα FTTH & FTTC DSLAM η Vodafone και η κάθε Vodafone, έτσι ώστε να έχει να εισπράξει περισσότερα ενοίκια από τον ΟΤΕ και τις υπόλοιπες εναλλακτικές.
Υπάρχουν ΠΑΡΑ πολλές περιοχές με κάκιστο internet που χρήζει βελτίωσης η κατάσταση.

----------


## Zus

Προσπάθησαν να βγάλουν το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος και προφανώς, μαζεύτηκαν.

Anyway, δεν είμαι και κανένας οπαδός ενός εκ των δύο. Ας τα βρουν.

----------


## dslsub

> Anyway, δεν είμαι και κανένας οπαδός ενός εκ των δύο. Ας τα βρουν.


Μία κλίση προς τον οτέ την έχουμε οι περισσότεροι και ας έχει πουληθεί.

Κυρίως λόγω συμπεριφοράς vodafone. Είναι εταιρεία κινητής κυρίως, δεν έχει στήσει ούτε εκεί δίκτυο της προκοπής και πάει και πουλάει μαγκιές στα σταθερά. Αίσχος!

----------


## Zus

Ναι, μία "αγάπη" προς τον ΟΤΕ είναι χρόνια γνωστό ότι υπάρχει. Από πολλούς εδώ μέσα.  :Razz:

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ με τη Vodafone έχουμε καλή σχέση μόνο στο κομμάτι της κινητής...

Στην σταθερή έχουμε σφαχτεί και καταλήξει στην ΕΕΤΤ και αυτό λόγω της άθλιας εξυπηρέτησης που είχα.



Off Topic




*Spoiler:*




			Στόρι πριν 5-6 χρόνια...
Σταθερή έχω Nova, με παίρνει η Vodafone και μου λέει ότι είναι στοχευμένη καμπάνια για άτομα που έχουν Nova και μου δίνουν το σταθερό στα 16,00€ ενώ τότε πλήρωνα κάπου στα 22€.
Τους λέω ότι η Nova σχεδιάζει να βάλει οπτικές/vDSL όπως διαφήμιζε και επειδή είμαι πάνω από 10 χρόνια πελάτης τους δεν ήθελα να φύγω εύκολα...
Μου λέει ότι έχουν και αυτή οπτικές (είχαν μέχρι τότε στο Γαλάτσι έξω από το κατάστημά τους στη Βεΐκου) και ότι σιγά σιγά θα επεκταθεί κλπ...

Άρχισα να το σκέφτομαι και του λέω του τύπου ότι τώρα αυτήν τη στιγμή εγώ με την aDSL έχω συγχρονισμό στα 21Mbps, θα είναι το ίδιο και με σας;
Μου λέει ναι και έτσι λέω, δε μαμιέται;; 6€ κάτω στο λογαριασμό δεν είναι άσχημα...

Με παίρνει μετά από 1 ώρα η Nova και μου κάνει αντιπρόταση για 17,00€ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ (ακόμα και μετά τη λήξη της δέσμευσης) με 400 λεπτά προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σταθερά.
Τους λέω ότι η Voda μου είπε για οπτικές ίνες σχετικά σύντομα και εσείς ακόμα το διαφημίζετε και ακόμα δεν έχετε ιδέα πότε θα γίνει...
Μου λέει αυτός "όπως νομίζετε" και τελικά πάω στη Vodafone...

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα, πάω να δω συγχρονισμό και βλέπω 10Mbps...
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λέει "δώστε 1-2 μέρες ακόμα γιατί μπορεί να γίνονται τεστ στη γραμμή σας".
Μετά από 2 μέρες και αφού συνέχισε να δείχνει το ίδιο, παίρνω τηλέφωνο και πετυχαίνω ένα "ξεφτέρι" και μέσα σε 1 λεπτό με είχε κάνει turbo...
-Ναι γειά σας, καλώ σχετικά με χαμηλό συγχρονισμό που έχω...
-Δε βλέπω κάτι..
-Είμαι στα 10mbit ενώ πριν 5 μέρες είχα 21...
-Αποκλείεται να ισχύει αυτό...
-Τι αποκλείεται, έχω screenshot που το αποδεικνύουν...
-Τα screenshot πειράζονται...
-Ε;;;
-Κύριε η γραμμή σας είναι εντάξει... θέλετε κάτι άλλο;
-Θέλω να το δώσουμε για έλεγχο γιατί δε γίνεται να πέσει από 11mbit κάτω και να μου λέτε ότι είναι όλα οκ...
-Δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι...
-Τι εννοείτε;;; μπορείτε να μου χαμηλώσετε το SRN στα 6 όπως είχα πριν γιατί τώρα είναι στα 9 για να ανέβει κι άλλο η ταχύτητα.
-Δε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό... ο Μ.Ο ταχύτητας της περιοχής σας είναι αυτός...
-Πριν 5 μέρες είχα περισσότερο!!!
-Δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι... αυτή είναι η πολιτική της εταιρείας μας και άμα θέλετε το δέχεστε, διαφορετικά μπορείτε να πάτε αλλού...
-Από αλλού ήρθα σε σας ΜΟΛΙΣ και μου λέτε να φύγω αν δεν μου αρέσει;;;
-Αυτή είναι η πολιτική μας και αν σας αρέσει...
-Ευχαριστώ θα πάω αλλού...

Έκλεισα τη γραμμή, πήρα τη Nova και ζήτησα τον τύπο που είχα μιλήσει με την προσφορά, ρώτησα αν ισχύει ακόμα και μου είπε ΝΑΙ, του είπα τι έγινε, μου είπε θα το αναλάβει και μετά από 2-3 μέρες ήμουν ξανά Nova.

Μου ήρθε προφανώς να πληρώσω ρήτρα, την οποία δεν πλήρωσα (πλήρωσα μόνο για το λογαριασμό που είχε "γράψει" για όσο ήμουν) και μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου το έπαιξαν ιστορία, έκανα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, ζήτησα το ηχητικό από την κλήση του συγκεκριμένου αναγράφοντας στην καταγγελία ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ό,τι μου είπε, αλλά δεν μου το έστειλαν ποτέ, αλλά μετά από τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες πήγαινέλα των απαντήσεων, η Vodafone είπε ότι μου τα "χαρίζει" καλή την καρδία...

Μπορεί να έτυχε σε μένα αυτή η εξυπηρέτηση, μπορεί και όχι.
Μπορεί όντως να μου "χάρισε" την ρήτρα, μπορεί και όχι, αλλά εμένα μου έμεινε η κάκιστη συμπεριφορά της και η αδιαφορία ενός τμήματος για να εξυπηρετήσει ή να μάθει γιατί μέσα σε 5-6 μέρες θέλησα να φύγω..

----------


## deniSun

Για εμένα ο ΟΤΕ είναι εγγύηση στο τεχνικό κομμάτι.
Ταυτόχρονα είναι άθλιος στο θέμα της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.
Παραμένει όμως και πάλι πολύ καλύτερος από όλους τους άλλους.
Στο θέμα της σταθερής δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτε.
Ακόμα και με δωρεάν παροχή υπηρεσιών από τους εναλλακτικούς, όσο υπερβολικό και να ακούγεται αυτό, δεν θα τους επέλεγα.
Στο θέμα της κινητής πάλι δεν θα άλλαζα με τίποτε την voda.

Τα παραπάνω είναι προσωπικές απόψεις μετά από συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα/καταστάσεις που βίωσα.
Πιστεύω ότι όλοι κάπως έτσι επιλέγουμε πάροχο.
Μπορεί κάποιος να χτυπιέται για την ανωτερότητα της voda και κάποιος άλλος να επιλέξει την wind γιατί έχει ωραίες γκόμενες.
Κάποιος άλλος βάζει πάνω απ όλα την τιμή/προσφορά, κάποιος τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και κάποιος ένα ωραίο χαμόγελο.

Καλό είναι να λέει ο καθένας τα αρνητικά και θετικά που συνάντησε σε κάθε εταιρεία για να γνωρίζουν οι υπόλοιποι.
Τα παραπάνω προς τα +- δεν έχουν καμία αξία.

----------


## Zus

Στο κινητό λόγω σήματος, δεν θα το άλλαζα εύκολα. Στα άλλα, πολύ εύκολα.

Παίζει να έχω γλιτώσει χιλιάδες ευρώ τα τελευταία χρόνια στη Nova - internet. Δε το μετανιώνω.

----------


## KostakisK

> Στο κινητό λόγω σήματος, δεν θα το άλλαζα εύκολα. Στα άλλα, πολύ εύκολα.
> 
> Παίζει να έχω γλιτώσει χιλιάδες ευρώ τα τελευταία χρόνια στη Nova - internet. Δε το μετανιώνω.


Η Nova ανέκαθεν ήταν φθηνή αλλά είχαμε μονίμως προβλήματα με τα ping σε σημείο που δεν φόρτωνε το youtube. Οπότε και πήγαμε ΟΤΕ γενικά με την Nova ήμασταν 2 χρόνια adsl 4 χρόνια με 50αρα και έχουμε γλυτώσει πολλά λεφτά με τα απεριόριστα που είχε τότε σε κινητά

----------


## Zus

Βλέπω πολύ YouTube και επαρχία χρόνια αλλά και Αθήνα. Δεν αντιμετώπισα σοβαρά προβλήματα, που να άξιζαν τα χιλιάρικα στον ΟΤΕ. Ούτε κατά διάνοια.

----------


## KostakisK

> Βλέπω πολύ YouTube και επαρχία χρόνια αλλά και Αθήνα. Δεν αντιμετώπισα σοβαρά προβλήματα, που να άξιζαν τα χιλιάρικα στον ΟΤΕ. Ούτε κατά διάνοια.


Ε είσαι τυχερός τότε πάντως αν η NOVA δεν έκανε τα κουλά με τα Ping δεν θα την αλλάζαμε για φαντάσου τώρα με 5 χρόνια νόβα και 8 ανανεώσεις συμβολαίων γιατί προσθέταμε συνεχώς πακέτα, πόσο απογοητευτήκαμε. Είχαμε βολευτεί. 35.90 όλα απεριόριστα σταθερό συν κινητά, vdsl και fullpack tv. Στον ΟΤΕ θέλεις 60 ευρώ. Και έτσι βάλαμε μόνο cinema με τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## thourios

Στο laptop η γραμμή στο WLAN 200αρίζει άνετα. Στο LAN μέχρι 100 το πολύ. 
Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να αναβαθμίζουμε και τα μηχανήματα μας.  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στο laptop η γραμμή 200αρίζει άνετα. Στο LAN μέχρι 100 το πολύ. 
> *Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να αναβαθμίζουμε και τα μηχανήματα μας.*


Mπορείς να ρίξεις και τις απαιτήσεις σου.   :Razz: 
Είχε κι ο παππούς σου 100άρι ?

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Mπορείς να ρίξεις και τις απαιτήσεις σου.  
> Είχε κι ο παππούς σου 100άρι ?


Έχει 300αρα γραμμή η Ζουαζηλάνδη; Όχι.
Τι την θες λοιπόν την 300αρα;

Έχει 100άρι FTTH η Γουαδελούπη; όχι, τι το θες λοιπόν εσύ το 100αρι ιντερνετ στην Αθήνα;

Λογική είναι αυτή;

----------


## Swishh

> Έχει 300αρα γραμμή η Ζουαζηλάνδη; Όχι.
> Τι την θες λοιπόν την 300αρα;
> 
> Έχει 100άρι FTTH η Γουαδελούπη; όχι, τι το θες λοιπόν εσύ το 100αρι ιντερνετ στην Αθήνα;
> 
> Λογική είναι αυτή;


https://www.commsupdate.com/articles...-ftth-by-2022/

 :Laughing:

----------


## K1m0n

> https://www.commsupdate.com/articles...-ftth-by-2022/


Είδες η Γουαδελούπη...
 :Respekt:

----------


## Ravager

Στο Αμερικα δινουν Fiber 5gb και εδω σε πολλες περιοχες με το ζορι 5mb  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

https://www.att.com/internet/fiber/

----------


## deniSun

Συγκρίνετε ανόμοια πράγματα.
Ακόμα και σε αυτές τις χώρες που μας φαίνονται υποανάπτυκτες κλπ υπάρχει οργάνωση.
Εδώ υπάρχει μπάχαλο.

----------


## minas

Καλά, μην αρχίσουμε να ζηλεύουμε τα χάλια του τηλεπικοινωνιακού τοπίου που είναι οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες.
Είναι από τις λίγες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες που η κατάσταση της αγοράς συναγωνίζεται επάξια τα δικά μας χάλια.

----------


## brandley

Ψάχνω συνταγή για ντολμαδάκια έχει κανείς τπτ πρόχειρο με αναλυτικές οδηγίες και βίντεο για το τύλιγμα ;

----------


## jap

> Καλά, μην αρχίσουμε να ζηλεύουμε τα χάλια του τηλεπικοινωνιακού τοπίου που είναι οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες.
> Είναι από τις λίγες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες που η κατάσταση της αγοράς συναγωνίζεται επάξια τα δικά μας χάλια.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Απλά επειδή προηγούνται κάποιες δεκαετίες μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη τους. Αν δεν υπήρχε το (κακό) παράδειγμα της Αμερικής δεν θα είχαμε καθολικούς παρόχους.

----------


## ancogsxr

Έχετε παίξει ποτέ OnLine gaming σε παίχτες με τέτοιες γραμμές ; 
Μάλλον όχι…

Είναι σαν να παίζεις ως GAME HOST, και ας είναι 10.000χλμ μακριά 

Ποιο σωστά είναι να πείτε ότι έχουν καβούρια στις τσέπες , και δεν πληρώνουν.

----------


## Iris07

*Πώς θα μπει τέλος στη διαμάχη για τις ταχύτητες στο σταθερό internet*

_.. παράγοντες της αγοράς με τους οποίους συνομίλησε το Capital.gr εκτιμούν πως δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να σταματήσει η έγκριση των προγραμμάτων του ΟΤΕ, 
καθώς αυτά καλύπτουν τα κριτήρια του θεσμικού πλαισίου, όπως αυτό ισχύει σήμερα._ 

https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...thero-internet

- Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει πιο πολύ στις αναβαθμίσεις των 24-άρηδων..

Επίσης δεν είναι πρόβλημα η αναβάθμιση των 50 σε 100 για Vodafone & Wind..
καθώς δεν χρειάζεται νέος εξοπλισμός..

----------


## globalnoise

> Αναφέρθηκε και κάτι σωστό πάντως σε κάποια από τα μηνύματα. Αν ο ΟΤΕ λέει έτσι εύκολα οκ στο 60% κάτι βρωμάει.
> 
> Μου θυμίζει τελεμαρκετινγκ που και καλά το μπρίκι κάνει 150 ευρώ αλλά εμείς στο δίνουμε με 9.90.


Τι βρωμάει; Μα φυσικά τα αφεντικά και ο καπιταλισμός, θέλει και ερώτημα;;

Το να λέει ΟΚ στο 60% επειδή μιλάμε για batch μεταφορά εκατοντάδων γραμμών, και όχι μία-μία κάθε μέρα, νομίζω είναι απίθανο.




> Έχετε παίξει ποτέ OnLine gaming σε παίχτες με τέτοιες γραμμές ; 
> Μάλλον όχι…
> 
> 
> Είναι σαν να παίζεις ως GAME HOST, και ας είναι 10.000χλμ μακριά 
> 
> 
> Ποιο σωστά είναι να πείτε ότι έχουν καβούρια στις τσέπες , και δεν πληρώνουν.


Ναι είναι επιχρυσωμένες αυτές οι γραμμές, τις κάνουν μαγικές και παρακάμπτουν τους νόμους της φυσικής, και ας είναι 10.000χλμ μακριά. Καμία σχέση με τις δικές μας που περνάνε από πεζοδρόμια και λακούβες στους δρόμους και λαγκάρουν.

----------


## Zus

> Τι βρωμάει; Μα φυσικά τα αφεντικά και ο καπιταλισμός, θέλει και ερώτημα;;
> 
> Το να λέει ΟΚ στο 60% επειδή μιλάμε για batch μεταφορά εκατοντάδων γραμμών, και όχι μία-μία κάθε μέρα, νομίζω είναι απίθανο.


Έτσι ακριβώς.

----------


## cyberten

> Έτσι ακριβώς.


Δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου ούτε με τον globalnoise. Πολύ απλά η σκέψη μου είναι η εξής:
1. Αυτά που ο ΟΤΕ θα προσφέρει ως έκπτωση θα τα πάρει με άλλον τρόπο. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαρίσει χρήμα κάποιος στον άλλον.
2. Όταν έχεις τρεις παρόχους και ένας ξεπερνάει τους υπόλοιπους σε επενδύσεις είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να δημιουργηθούν παρόμοιες καταστάσεις που δυστυχώς δεν επιλύονται με εκπτώσεις μόνον. Σίγουρα στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες που πρέπει να εξεταστούν ωστόσο ίσως κάποια στιγμή και ο ΟΤΕ "τραβήξει" το πράγμα και δεν αποδεχθεί σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτές να είναι ο μόνος που κάνει εκπτώσεις και πχ να κόψει τις επενδύσεις του εκβιαστικά (ένα μικρό παράδειγμα.
3. Τέλος όπως η Voda έχει μια "μαμά" εταιρεία στην οποία δίνει λόγο για τα οικονομικά, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είδα σε όλο το νήμα κανέναν να εξετάζει την πτυχή αυτή  :Thinking: ! 

Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα!

----------


## Zus

Απάντησα σε αυτό το κάτι με τον καπιταλισμό.

----------


## Hetfield

> Απάντησα σε αυτό το κάτι με τον καπιταλισμό.




Off Topic


		Τι κι αν τα περισσοτερα αγαθα, συμπεριλαμβανομενου του διαδικτυου και της οπτικης ινας, ειναι προϊοντα ζυμωσεως ενος "κακου" καπιταλισμου  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι κι αν τα περισσοτερα αγαθα, συμπεριλαμβανομενου του διαδικτυου και της οπτικης ινας, ειναι προϊοντα ζυμωσεως ενος "κακου" καπιταλισμου


Με προβλημάτισε ο γκλομπαλ με τη δήλωση αλλά νομίζω ότι συμφωνώ.

----------


## dslsub

Καπιταλισμός και κομουνισμός είναι 2 όψεις του ίδιου διεθνιστικού νομίσματος.

Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις η αυτοαποκαλούμενη "ελίτ" συσσωρεύει τον πλούτο των πολλών.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Ο Marx άραγε τι γραμμή είχε σπίτι του;

( σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να μελετάμε και την ψυχολογία των μελών του επιμελητηρίου εδώ... πόσο πιο εκτός θέματος μπορεί να φτάσει το θέμα;  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## UltraB

> *Πώς θα μπει τέλος στη διαμάχη για τις ταχύτητες στο σταθερό internet*
> 
> _.. παράγοντες της αγοράς με τους οποίους συνομίλησε το Capital.gr εκτιμούν πως δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να σταματήσει η έγκριση των προγραμμάτων του ΟΤΕ, 
> καθώς αυτά καλύπτουν τα κριτήρια του θεσμικού πλαισίου, όπως αυτό ισχύει σήμερα._ 
> 
> https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...thero-internet
> 
> - Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει πιο πολύ στις αναβαθμίσεις των 24-άρηδων..
> 
> ...


Ούτε και για 200, θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, για όσους είναι σε καμπίνες της Wind  :Smile:

----------


## brandley

> Καπιταλισμός και κομουνισμός είναι 2 όψεις του ίδιου διεθνιστικού νομίσματος.
> 
> Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις η αυτοαποκαλούμενη "ελίτ" συσσωρεύει τον πλούτο των πολλών.


Άνετα  κάνεις καριέρα στην πολιτική, 
πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσες πολλές αόριστα δομημένες μπαρούφες μαζεμένες σε 2 προτάσεις.

----------


## dslsub

> Άνετα  κάνεις καριέρα στην πολιτική, 
> πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσες πολλές αόριστα δομημένες μπαρούφες μαζεμένες σε 2 προτάσεις.




Off Topic


		Λείπουν τα επιχειρήματα αλλά δεν πειράζει, καλό ύπνο :Yawn: ... :Wink: ...
	


ΥΓ: είμαστε και οφ τόπικ.

----------


## Iris07

> Ούτε και για 200, θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, για όσους είναι σε καμπίνες της Wind


Απλά το ζήτημα είναι εάν έχεις ρούτερ που υποστηρίζει 35b και 200..
ο ΟΤΕ με το Plus είναι οκ τώρα..

Οι άλλοι έχουν το πρόβλημα που δίνουν και συσκευές 17a.. 
καλό θα ήταν να τις καταργήσουν αυτές με νέα μοντέλα..

Με την 50άρα που ζήτησα από Vodafone έχω τώρα το ZTE H267A (17a)
οπότε με πάει στα 100 χωρίς κάποια αλλαγή..

----------


## zeronero

To H300 που δίνει η vf υποστηρίζει 35b και το έχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές της.

----------


## Dark-Side

Σε περίπτωση ανανέωσης 50αριού συμβολαίου, μετά την ανανέωση βρισκόμαστε στην λίστα για τον διπλασιασμό;

----------


## ThReSh

> To H300 που δίνει η vf υποστηρίζει 35b και το έχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές της.


Καρκινο modem/router.  :Razz:

----------


## zeronero

> Καρκινο modem/router.


Άλλο αυτό!  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Είχα γράψει σε 2 σειρές στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα την άποψή μου για το Η300, αλλά είπα να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι και την έσβησα...

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάντως αν κάποιος που έχει vDSL 100 τον πάει με τα ίδια λεφτά στην 200άρα αλλά η FTTH παραμείνει ως έχει, τότε όσοι θα βάλουμε εξαρχής 200 FTTH θα είμαστε αυτοί που θα κλαίμε...

----------


## terism69

Να δούμε αυτοί που πχ από τα 50 πήγαν στα 100, όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο αν πρέπει να πληρώσουν το πάγιο τον 100, θα μείνουν η θα γυρίσουν στα 50, πως είπατε μέχρι τότε θα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές, αυτή η τιμή θα του πουν είναι για νέες συνδέσεις

----------


## dslsub

> Να δούμε αυτοί που πχ από τα 50 πήγαν στα 100, όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο αν πρέπει να πληρώσουν το πάγιο τον 100, θα μείνουν η θα γυρίσουν στα 50, πως είπατε μέχρι τότε θα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές, αυτή η τιμή θα του πουν είναι για νέες συνδέσεις


Τα 36,9 είναι πολλά για μηνιάτικο για ίντερνετ, αν μείνουν έτσι γυρίζω χαλαρά στα 50.
Άλλα όπως λένε συμφορουμίτες θα πέσει η τιμή της 100αρας. Επίσης τώρα την πουλάνε μόνο ως XL, πρέπει να βγάλουν και την L στην αγορά.

----------


## tiatrou

> Να δούμε αυτοί που πχ από τα 50 πήγαν στα 100, όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο αν πρέπει να πληρώσουν το πάγιο τον 100, θα μείνουν η θα γυρίσουν στα 50, πως είπατε μέχρι τότε θα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές, αυτή η τιμή θα του πουν είναι για νέες συνδέσεις


Εγώ που ανήκω σε αυτή την περίπτωση και αναβαθμίστηκα πριν 5 μέρες, αν πραγματικά δε συνεχίσει με την ίδια τιμή, εννοείται ότι ξαναγυρνάω στην προηγούμενη ταχύτητα. Το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας είναι ζήτημα αν το εξαντλώ 4-5 ώρες το μήνα το πολύ. Οπότε και 3 ευρώ αύξηση αν υπάρξει, δεν βλέπω το νόημα να συνεχίσω. Το μέγιστο που σκοπεύω να δίνω στον ΟΤΕ για απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 100Mbps, είναι 28€ το μήνα. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές, αλλιώς δε βλέπω το λόγο που γίνεται όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι. Ευτυχώς πάντως που το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει σε 1,5 χρόνο.

----------


## terism69

Ο χρόνος θα δείξει ποιο σουργελο έχει δίκιο και ποιο άδικο, μακάρι η νέες τιμές όταν εφαρμοστούν να είναι για όλους, και να μην έχει χαμηλή τιμη ο νέος συνδρομητής, και παραπάνω ο παλιός

----------


## El oasis

Τελικά , γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις ή όχι ; Σήμερα κανείς ;

----------


## pankostas

> Εγώ που ανήκω σε αυτή την περίπτωση και αναβαθμίστηκα πριν 5 μέρες, αν πραγματικά δε συνεχίσει με την ίδια τιμή, εννοείται ότι ξαναγυρνάω στην προηγούμενη ταχύτητα. Το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας είναι ζήτημα αν το εξαντλώ 4-5 ώρες το μήνα το πολύ. Οπότε και 3 ευρώ αύξηση αν υπάρξει, δεν βλέπω το νόημα να συνεχίσω. Το μέγιστο που σκοπεύω να δίνω στον ΟΤΕ για απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 100Mbps, είναι 28€ το μήνα. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές, αλλιώς δε βλέπω το λόγο που γίνεται όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι. Ευτυχώς πάντως που το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει σε 1,5 χρόνο.


Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις ότι θα συνεχίσεις με την ίδια τιμή????
Με την ίδια  λογική και αυτός που πήγε από 100 σε 200,  περιμένει να συνεχίσει στην ιδια τιμή! Τότε γιατί δεν μειώνει την τιμή για τους κατόχους της 200αρας???
Εννοείται ο λόγος της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης είναι για να δουν κάποιοι τη "γλύκα" της μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας.Εσυ μπορεί για 3€ να μην συνεχίσεις, οι περισσότεροι όμως θα τα δώσουν.

Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που πιστευει ότι οι ενέργειες των εταιριών αποσκοπούν στην ικανοποίηση των πελατών και όχι στο κέρδος? Εννοείται πίσω από την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση κρύβεται, πολύ λογικά, το κέρδος της Cosmote. Το να αφήσει εσένα και όλους όσους αναβαθμιστηκαν σε πάγιο της προηγούμενης ταχύτητας δεν νομίζω να έχει κέρδος η Cosmote!

Και εννοείται σε 1,5 χρόνο οι τιμές δεν θα είναι οι ίδιες.

----------


## ancogsxr

> Ναι είναι επιχρυσωμένες αυτές οι γραμμές, τις κάνουν μαγικές και παρακάμπτουν τους νόμους της φυσικής, και ας είναι 10.000χλμ μακριά. Καμία σχέση με τις δικές μας που περνάνε από πεζοδρόμια και λακούβες στους δρόμους και λαγκάρουν.


Ναι ναι έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι…

----------


## ThReSh

> Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις ότι θα συνεχίσεις με την ίδια τιμή????
> Με την ίδια λογική και αυτός που πήγε από 100 σε 200, περιμένει να συνεχίσει στην ιδια τιμή! Τότε γιατί δεν μειώνει την τιμή για τους κατόχους της 200αρας???
> Εννοείται ο λόγος της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης είναι για να δουν κάποιοι τη "γλύκα" της μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας.Εσυ μπορεί για 3€ να μην συνεχίσεις, οι περισσότεροι όμως θα τα δώσουν.


H επίσημη ανακοίνωση πάντως πέρσι το Δεκέμβριο έλεγε ότι θα γίνουν μειώσεις στις τιμές για να επωφεληθούν κι οι μελλοντικοί συνδρομητές από τον "διπλασιασμό".

----------


## deniSun

Για τις νέες συνδέσεις τι ισχύει;
Δηλαδή αν πάρει κάποιος 100άρα σε τι τιμή την παίρνει;
Στην τιμή της 50άρας;

----------


## Iris07

Τα νέα πακέτα που ζήτησε η Cosmote εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post7240249

αφορούν τις μειώσεις τιμών..

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τις νέες συνδέσεις τι ισχύει;
> Δηλαδή αν πάρει κάποιος 100άρα σε τι τιμή την παίρνει;
> Στην τιμή της 50άρας;


Στις τιμές που υπάρχουν στο site..
και έχουν ανακοινωθεί με εμπορικές ανακοινώσεις..

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις ότι θα συνεχίσεις με την ίδια τιμή????
> Με την ίδια  λογική και αυτός που πήγε από 100 σε 200,  περιμένει να συνεχίσει στην ιδια τιμή! Τότε γιατί δεν μειώνει την τιμή για τους κατόχους της 200αρας???
> Εννοείται ο λόγος της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης είναι για να δουν κάποιοι τη "γλύκα" της μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας.Εσυ μπορεί για 3€ να μην συνεχίσεις, οι περισσότεροι όμως θα τα δώσουν.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που πιστευει ότι οι ενέργειες των εταιριών αποσκοπούν στην ικανοποίηση των πελατών και όχι στο κέρδος?* Εννοείται πίσω από την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση κρύβεται, πολύ λογικά, το κέρδος της Cosmote*. Το να αφήσει εσένα και όλους όσους αναβαθμιστηκαν σε πάγιο της προηγούμενης ταχύτητας δεν νομίζω να έχει κέρδος η Cosmote!
> 
> Και εννοείται σε 1,5 χρόνο οι τιμές δεν θα είναι οι ίδιες.


Πισω απο τη ξαφνικο ενδιαφερον του ΟΤΕ για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες κρυβεται η ΔΕΗ.
Οπου η ΔΕΗ με πολυ μικρο κοστος θα μπορει να δινει χονδρικη υπερυψηλων ταχυτητων και συντομα, καθως οι κολωνες και το δικτυο οδευσης υπαρχει ηδη.

Οποτε ο ΟΤΕ προσπαθει να πιεσει τις τιμες χονδρικης πιο κατω για να ειναι ετοιμος να την ανταγωνιστει.
Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να αντεξει μικροτερο κοστος χονδρικης ευκολοτερα απο οτι η Vodafone (τη WIND την αφηνω απ' εξω γιατι μας εκπλησσει ευχαριστα τελευταια).

----------


## sdikr

> Πισω απο τη ξαφνικο ενδιαφερον του ΟΤΕ για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες κρυβεται η ΔΕΗ.
> Οπου η ΔΕΗ με πολυ μικρο κοστος θα μπορει να δινει χονδρικη υπερυψηλων ταχυτητων και συντομα, καθως οι κολωνες και το δικτυο οδευσης υπαρχει ηδη.
> 
> Οποτε ο ΟΤΕ προσπαθει να πιεσει τις τιμες χονδρικης πιο κατω για να ειναι ετοιμος να την ανταγωνιστει.
> Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να αντεξει μικροτερο κοστος χονδρικης ευκολοτερα απο οτι η Vodafone (τη WIND την αφηνω απ' εξω γιατι μας εκπλησσει ευχαριστα τελευταια).


Ακόμα θυμάμαι τότε  που είχε έρθει η tellas  και το τι λέγαμε τότε.......

Απο την στιγμή που δεν έχει last mile η ΔΕΗ που να φτάνει στον καταναλωτή δεν βλέπω με ποιον τρόπο  είναι έστω κάποια απειλή προς τον ΟΤΕ ή γενικά προς τα άλλα δίκτυα.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να πεις είναι πως θα μπορούσε να έχει πιο φθηνά δίκτυο κορμού, αυτό μπορεί να το πει και ο ΟΣΕ,  το πρόβλημα όμως είναι το last mile

----------


## ThReSh

> Οπου η ΔΕΗ με πολυ μικρο κοστος θα μπορει να δινει χονδρικη υπερυψηλων ταχυτητων και συντομα, καθως οι κολωνες και το δικτυο οδευσης υπαρχει ηδη.


Στον δήμο Πεντέλης πέρσι το Δεκέμβριο ανακοινώθηκε υπογειοποίηση δικτύου μέσης και χαμηλής τάσης. 20.3 εκατ, τα 10.3 από ΕΣΠΑ και τα υπόλοιπα 10 από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Ξεκίνησε φέτος και θα ολοκληρωθεί στο τέλος του 2023.

Μετά θα κρατήσουν τις κολώνες για να περάσουν οι οπτικές ή θα τις βγάλουν?  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

> Ακόμα θυμάμαι τότε  που είχε έρθει η tellas  και το τι λέγαμε τότε.......
> 
> Απο την στιγμή που δεν έχει last mile η ΔΕΗ που να φτάνει στον καταναλωτή δεν βλέπω με ποιον τρόπο  είναι έστω κάποια απειλή προς τον ΟΤΕ ή γενικά προς τα άλλα δίκτυα.
> Το μόνο που μπορείς να πεις είναι πως θα μπορούσε να έχει πιο φθηνά δίκτυο κορμού, αυτό μπορεί να το πει και ο ΟΣΕ,  το πρόβλημα όμως είναι το last mile


Μα για το last mile μιλαω κι εγω οταν αναφερομαι σε χονδρικη απο τη ΔΕΗ.

Εν τω μεταξυ, θυμαμαι οτι η Tellas στο μακρινο 2005 (ή 2006) ηταν η πρωτη εταιρια που εδωσε dual play πακετο με απεριοριστες κλησεις και τη μεγαλυτερη (τοτε) ταχυτητα των 4 Mbps.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μα για το last mile μιλαω κι εγω οταν αναφερομαι σε χονδρικη απο τη ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξυ, θυμαμαι οτι η Tellas στο μακρινο 2005 (ή 2006) ηταν η πρωτη εταιρια που εδωσε *dual play πακετο* με απεριοριστες κλησεις και τη μεγαλυτερη (τοτε) ταχυτητα των 4 Mbps.


Kai διπλούς λογαριασμούς (διπλοοχρεώσεις)  :Razz:

----------


## koukaki

> Στον δήμο Πεντέλης πέρσι το Δεκέμβριο ανακοινώθηκε υπογειοποίηση δικτύου μέσης και χαμηλής τάσης. 20.3 εκατ, τα 10.3 από ΕΣΠΑ και τα υπόλοιπα 10 από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Ξεκίνησε φέτος και θα ολοκληρωθεί στο τέλος του 2023.
> 
> Μετά θα κρατήσουν τις κολώνες για να περάσουν οι οπτικές ή θα τις βγάλουν?


Και γιατι δεν βαζουν και ενα καναλι διπλα στα καλωδια τωρα που σκαβουν και μετα "φυσανε" την οπτικη μεσα σε αυτο...?

----------


## ThReSh

> Και γιατι δεν βαζουν και ενα καναλι διπλα στα καλωδια τωρα που σκαβουν και μετα "φυσανε" την οπτικη μεσα σε αυτο...?


Καλό ερώτημα.

----------


## ChriZ

Μάλλον για τους ίδιους λογους που στρώνουν τους δρόμους και μετά από 1 βδομάδα έρχονται οτε δεη ευδαπ για επισκευές και ξανασκάβουν...

----------


## minas

> Και γιατι δεν βαζουν και ενα καναλι διπλα στα καλωδια τωρα που σκαβουν και μετα "φυσανε" την οπτικη μεσα σε αυτο...?


Οι προδιαγραφές για κάθε κανάλι είναι διαφορετικές. Προφανώς είναι πιο φτηνό να κάνουν και τα δύο με ένα σκάψιμο, αλλά πιο ακριβό εάν κάνουν και τα δύο και τελικά δεν αξιοποιηθεί η όδευση των ινών.
Εάν δεν υπάρχει ήδη έτοιμο σχέδιο προς υλοποίηση, δεν τίθεται θέμα για όδευση ίνας.




> Μάλλον για τους ίδιους λογους που στρώνουν τους δρόμους και μετά από 1 βδομάδα έρχονται οτε δεη ευδαπ για επισκευές και ξανασκάβουν...


Βάσει νόμου, απαγορεύεται πλέον να εκδίδονται άδειες εκσκαφής σε πολύ κοντινά διαστήματα, εκτός για αποκατάσταση ζημιάς.

----------


## UltraB

Για να επανέλθουμε λίγο και στο βασικό θέμα, σε δίπλα θέμα ανέφεραν δύο άτομα ότι αναβαθμίστηκαν 3 συνδέσεις τους σήμερα οπότε θεωρητικά συνεχίζονται κανονικά οι αναβαθμίσεις προς το παρόν  :Smile:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Το όλο θέμα είναι να γίνουν αναμονές για τυχόν επεκτάσεις ινών, ρεύματος κλπ.., προφανώς δε γίνεται, ζητιάνοι θα γίνουν οι εργολάβοι;
Πχ στην περιοχή όταν είχε γίνει ανάπλαση, σε πολλά σημεία έχουν αφήσει σωλήνες νομίζω Φ50 (κάπου εκεί) ώστε να περάσουν ρεύματα τηλέφωνα για τυχόν επέκταση αν χρειαστεί.., δεν είναι επιστήμη..

----------


## koukaki

> Οι προδιαγραφές για κάθε κανάλι είναι διαφορετικές. Προφανώς είναι πιο φτηνό να κάνουν και τα δύο με ένα σκάψιμο, αλλά πιο ακριβό εάν κάνουν και τα δύο και τελικά δεν αξιοποιηθεί η όδευση των ινών.
> Εάν δεν υπάρχει ήδη έτοιμο σχέδιο προς υλοποίηση, δεν τίθεται θέμα για όδευση ίνας.
> 
> 
> 
> Βάσει νόμου, απαγορεύεται πλέον να εκδίδονται άδειες εκσκαφής σε πολύ κοντινά διαστήματα, εκτός για αποκατάσταση ζημιάς.


ΩΧΧΧ....
Μολις εβαλαν κορδελες οτι θα γινουν ασφαλτοστρωσεις στους δρομους της περιοχης μου......
Δεν βλεπω να σκαβουν για οπτικες ινες ουτε μεχρι το 2025...

----------


## vsk

> ΩΧΧΧ....
> Μολις εβαλαν κορδελες οτι θα γινουν ασφαλτοστρωσεις στους δρομους της περιοχης μου......
> Δεν βλεπω να σκαβουν για οπτικες ινες ουτε μεχρι το 2025...


Ναι, γιατί είναι πολύ οργανωμένοι όλοι στη χώρα μας και είναι σπάνιο το φαινόμενο να ασφαλτοστρώνουν σήμερα και μετά από ένα μήνα να σκάβουν για να περάσουν αγωγούς, καλώδια, κτλ.  :Smile:

----------


## koukaki

> Ναι, γιατί είναι πολύ οργανωμένοι όλοι στη χώρα μας και είναι σπάνιο το φαινόμενο να ασφαλτοστρώνουν σήμερα και μετά από ένα μήνα να σκάβουν για να περάσουν αγωγούς, καλώδια, κτλ.


Μιλαμε για οργανωση τρελη...
Εβαλαν κορδελες σημερα το πρωι και γραφουν οτι τα εργα ξεκινανε σημερα το βραδυ.
Τα μισα αυτοκινητα δεν εχουν ξεπαρκαρει.
Στο ΑΤ μπροστα εχουν καμια 30αρια μηχανακια κατασχεμενα που πρεπει ή να αποδωθουν στους κατοχους τους (απο κλοπη) ή να τα μαζεψει ο δήμος...

----------


## balander

Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση στον γαμπρό μου από 50 σε 100

----------


## user2163

> Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση στον γαμπρό μου από 50 σε 100


Περιοχή;

----------


## balander

Δράμα.....

----------


## Iris07

Άντεε παιδιά.. πιάστε και τις 100άρες..  :Clap:

----------


## touristen

Από ότι έχω προσέξει, το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αναβαθμίσεων γίνεται στην επαρχία.  Εδώ στην Νίκαια, πάντως τπτ ακόμα.

----------


## matrix1

> Εγώ με τη Vodafone έχουμε καλή σχέση μόνο στο κομμάτι της κινητής...
> 
> Στην σταθερή έχουμε σφαχτεί και καταλήξει στην ΕΕΤΤ και αυτό λόγω της άθλιας εξυπηρέτησης που είχα.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Τετοια βλεπω και χαιρομαι που δεν πηγα τελικα voda πριν λιγες ημερες. Εβλεπα θεματα εξυπηρετησης οσο ημουν "ο πελατης πριν υπογραψει" και λεω, φαντασου πως μπορει να γινει μετα, ετσι δεν υπεγραψα ποτε! 

Αλλα βλεπω στον λογαριασμο σου εδω γραφει : Τύπος
ADSL2+
Ταχύτητα
10706/1020
Παλι τα 10Mbps; Με forthnet/nova? Τι εγινε;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Όταν γύρισα ξανά Nova, με έβαλαν σε άλλο ζεύγος και μετά ξεκίνησαν άλλα προβλήματα με Nova αυτή τη φορά με αποσυνδέσεις, συνακροάσεις, βλάβη στο σταθερό που όταν φτιαχνόταν, χάλαγε το internet και άλλα τέτοια..

Πριν γίνει η όλη φάση με Vodafone η γραμμή μου ήταν κολλημένη 6-7 μήνες ΧΩΡΙΣ αποσύνδεση στα 20...

Τώρα με το ζόρι να πιάσω 11-12, αλλά πλέον έχω mvDSL και δε με νοιάζει τίποτα...

Θεωρώ ότι σε 20 μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθούν και οι ίνες σε μένα, οπότε το πολύ σε 2 μηνάκια (ελπίζω) θα έχω 200άρα από Wind... (θα κρατήσω τη Nova backup)

----------


## andresalonika

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στα νέα προγράμματα https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/go/Fixe...20to%20200Mbps

----------


## dslsub

> Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στα νέα προγράμματα https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/go/Fixe...20to%20200Mbps


32,9 η vdsl 100αρα, εντάξει μικρό το κακό :Razz: 
Η 50αρα που έγινε 100αρα ήταν στα 31,9.
Με 1 ευρώ παραπάνω διατηρείται η 100αρα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Δίνει "Δώρο" το router και ένα mesh extender αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν είναι "Δώρο" αλλά χρησιδάνειο...

Ακόμα και έτσι να είναι, το extender είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο αν το σπίτι σου έχει περίεργη διαρρύθμιση και έχεις θέμα με το WiFi.

Το συγκεκριμένο που δίνουν, "ενώνεται" με άλλα για πιο ολοκληρωμένη λύση;

----------


## eagle12

32.9 € η VDSL 100 με 500' σε κινητά
36,9 € η VDSL 100 με ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ κινητά

----------


## NiKapa

Πληρώνω 42 για 100 ..το συμβόλαιο λήγει τον Οκτώβριο ,πήρα το 13888 για να ανανεώσω για 2 χρόνια με καλύτερη τιμή ..δεν ίδρωσε το αυτί τους ..θέλανε να μου δώσουν και τν ..θα τα πούμε τον Οκτώβριο  .

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πληρώνω 42 για 100 ..το συμβόλαιο λήγει τον Οκτώβριο ,πήρα το 13888 για να ανανεώσω για 2 χρόνια με καλύτερη τιμή ..δεν ίδρωσε το αυτί τους ..θέλανε να μου δώσουν και τν ..θα τα πούμε τον Οκτώβριο  .


Δεν συμφέρει για 10 €/μήνα



Οι μπαγάσες   :Razz: 

Ούτε αν πήγαινες σε 50άρα (15€/μήνα)

----------


## Dark-Side

Ανανέωσα και εγώ σε 100άρα απο 50άρ. Το κάναν έτσι ώστε η τιμή διπλασιασμένης της 50αρας > τιμη ανανέωσης συμβολαίου σε 100αρα.

Επίσης με ενημέρωσαν πως θα πάρει το λιγότερο 8 μέρες να με αναβαθμίσουν, περίεργο...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ανανέωσα και εγώ σε 100άρα απο 50άρ. Το κάναν έτσι ώστε η τιμή διπλασιασμένης της 50αρας > τιμη ανανέωσης συμβολαίου σε 100αρα


Εληξε η σύμβαση ή πλήρωσες τέλος διακοπής ?

ΥΓ
Γλύτωσες 2 €/μήνα αλλά δεσμεύτηκες για 24 μήνες  :Razz:

----------


## Dark-Side

> Εληξε η σύμβαση ή πλήρωσες τέλος διακοπής ?
> 
> ΥΓ
> Γλύτωσες 2 €/μήνα αλλά δεσμεύτηκες για 24 μήνες


Έληξε η σύμβαση. Δεν είχα σκόπο να φύγω απο κοσμοτε οπότε βολεψε.

----------


## matrix1

Οι εναλλακτικοι με τετοιες τιμες που εβγαλε ο ΟΤΕ, πρεπει να διπλασιασουν αμεσα ταχυτητες στους πελατες τους. Αλλιως δεν θα τους μεινει πελατης...

----------


## minas

> Οι εναλλακτικοι με τετοιες τιμες που εβγαλε ο ΟΤΕ, πρεπει να διπλασιασουν αμεσα ταχυτητες στους πελατες τους. Αλλιως δεν θα τους μεινει πελατης...


Γιατί το λες; Επειδή το έχω φρέσκο, για 100Mbps με απεριόριστες Εθνικές κλήσεις η Wind ζητάει 26€, ο ΟΤΕ 37€
Δεν το λες και τόσο κοντινό...

----------


## Dark-Side

> Γιατί το λες; Επειδή το έχω φρέσκο, για 100Mbps με απεριόριστες Εθνικές κλήσεις η Wind ζητάει 26€, ο ΟΤΕ 37€
> Δεν το λες και τόσο κοντινό...


Η κατοστάρα της wind είναι 29,90 ένω του ΟΤΕ 32,90 με το e-bill

----------


## KostakisK

Λοιπόν θα γίνω ο νέος Guzel.........πουτ@ν@φον με 27.90 100αρα

----------


## matrix1

> Γιατί το λες; Επειδή το έχω φρέσκο, για 100Mbps με απεριόριστες Εθνικές κλήσεις η Wind ζητάει 26€, ο ΟΤΕ 37€
> Δεν το λες και τόσο κοντινό...


30 ζηταει η wind σε πελατη της οσο και να επιμεινεις. Με 32.90 πας στον ΟΤΕ. Σιγα μην μεινω wind.

26€ θελει για 50Mbps. αν διπλασιασει στους πελατες της κατι γινεται.

----------


## emskan

> Πληρώνω 42 για 100 ..το συμβόλαιο λήγει τον Οκτώβριο ,πήρα το 13888 για να ανανεώσω για 2 χρόνια με καλύτερη τιμή ..δεν ίδρωσε το αυτί τους ..θέλανε να μου δώσουν και τν ..θα τα πούμε τον Οκτώβριο  .


Πλήρωνα 38€ για 50άρα και τηλεόραση και το συμβόλαιο μου έληγε τον Ιούλιο. Μέσα από το site επέλεξα ένα πακέτο που είχε πριν 20 μέρες 50άρα + τηλεόραση (Entry + δώρο cinema 2 μήνες) στα 32,90€ και προχώρησε κανονικά.

----------


## Dark-Side

Με διπλασιάσαν και εμένα σήμερα τα μεσάνυκτα btw

----------


## Iris07

Στα 200 ??

----------


## ThReSh

> 30 ζηταει η wind σε πελατη της οσο και να επιμεινεις. Με 32.90 πας στον ΟΤΕ. Σιγα μην μεινω wind.


29.90 με τον επίσημο κατάλογο. Αν πας μέσω εξωτερικού συνεργάτη https://optiki-ina.gr/statheri/wind-fiber-100-plus/ , 26 / μηνα και το 1ο πάγιο δώρο.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Στα 200 ??


Έκανα λάθος, έκανα ανανέωση συμβολαίου χθες περίπου στις 10 το βράδυ και σήμερα το πρωί που ξύπνησα ενεργοποιήθηκε η 100αρα σε καμπίνα voda. Νόμιζα πως διπλασιάστηκε η ταχύτητα αλλά τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκε το καινούριο πακέτο. Δεν έχει 200αρά στην περιοχή μου

----------


## pankostas

> Οι εναλλακτικοι με τετοιες τιμες που εβγαλε ο ΟΤΕ, πρεπει να διπλασιασουν αμεσα ταχυτητες στους πελατες τους. Αλλιως δεν θα τους μεινει πελατης...


Αν οι εναλλακτικοί διπλασιάσουν τις ταχύτητες, βλέπω να κολλάει το σύμπαν γαι τους πελάτες!

----------


## jap

Για εξήγησέ το αυτό. Αν σου διπλασιάσουν την ταχύτητα εσύ θα κατεβάζεις τα διπλάσια;  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Η κατοστάρα της wind είναι 29,90 ένω του ΟΤΕ 32,90 με το e-bill


Η τιμή που δίνει η Wind τουλάχιστον εδώ και έναν μήνα είναι 26€, με ένα πάγιο δώρο.
Για τον ΟΤΕ αναφέρεσαι σε απεριόριστες κλήσεις, ή πεπερασμένες;

----------


## jap

> 29.90 με τον επίσημο κατάλογο. Αν πας μέσω εξωτερικού συνεργάτη https://optiki-ina.gr/statheri/wind-fiber-100-plus/ , 26 / μηνα και το 1ο πάγιο δώρο.


Το έχουμε πει τόσες φορές, και η ίδια η Wind τη δίνει αυτή την τιμή, όπως και η Nova, όπως και η Vodafone (μόνο για τους μαντρωμένους της) όχι όμως (προς το παρόν) για ανανεώσεις υπαρχόντων συνδρομητών.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Η τιμή που δίνει η Wind τουλάχιστον εδώ και έναν μήνα είναι 26€, με ένα πάγιο δώρο.
> Για τον ΟΤΕ αναφέρεσαι σε απεριόριστες κλήσεις, ή πεπερασμένες;


τα γράφει όλα στα σαιτ των παρόχων γιατι με ρωτάς; επίσης σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την wind δεν μου προσφέρανε το 26 ευρω

----------


## minas

> τα γράφει όλα στα σαιτ των παρόχων γιατι με ρωτάς; επίσης σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την wind δεν μου προσφέρανε το 26 ευρω


Ακριβώς επειδή τα 33€ τα γράφει για πεπερασμένες κλήσεις, ενώ οι απεριόριστες αναφέρονται με 37€. Επομένως η σύγκρισή σου 30€ Wind vs 33€ ΟΤΕ ήταν διπλά λάθος, βάσει των site.
Η ερώτηση ήταν σε περίπτωση που δέχτηκες κάποια προσφορά *διαφορετική* από της σελίδας.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Ακριβώς επειδή τα 33€ τα γράφει για πεπερασμένες κλήσεις, ενώ οι απεριόριστες αναφέρονται με 37€. Επομένως η σύγκρισή σου 30€ Wind vs 33€ ΟΤΕ ήταν διπλά λάθος, βάσει των site.
> Η ερώτηση ήταν σε περίπτωση που δέχτηκες κάποια προσφορά *διαφορετική* από της σελίδας.




Δεν έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος, εσυ επαναλαμβάνεσαι λάθος ΕΚΤΟΟΟΟΣ αν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα απεριόριστα στα κίνητα. 500 λεπτά ειναι υπεραρκετά.... personally idgaf ολη η οικογένεια έχει κάποιου είδους πακέτα προς όλους στα κινητά της και έτσι τα 500 λεπτά ειναι backup plan. Νομίζω τους περισσότερους τους απασχολεί το ιντερνετ και τα σταθερα.

----------


## ThReSh

Μακάρι να έβγαζαν και με 60-120 λεπτά προς κινητά για να πήγαινε ακόμα πιο κάτω η τιμή.

----------


## koukaki

> Μακάρι να έβγαζαν και με 60-120 λεπτά προς κινητά για να πήγαινε ακόμα πιο κάτω η τιμή.


Και χωρις γραμμη τηλεφωνου να εβγαζαν ακομα καλυτερα ..
Μονο για internet

----------


## user2163

> Μακάρι να έβγαζαν και με 60-120 λεπτά προς κινητά για να πήγαινε ακόμα πιο κάτω η τιμή.


Εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου κινητά ή σταθερά μιας και δεν χρησιμοποιώ το σταθερό και μου βγαίνει 100άρα 29,90 το μήνα.
Θα γίνει λογικά 200άρα μιας και έχει διαθεσιμότητα.
Μπορεί να βγάλει και τέτοια πακέτα χωρίς καθόλου κινητά και να έχει μόνο σταθερά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και χωρις γραμμη τηλεφωνου να εβγαζαν ακομα καλυτερα ..
> Μονο για internet


Πρακτικά αυτό έχω, δεν έχω λεπτά αλλά αν θέλω να πάρω τηλέφωνο συνδέω τηλ. συσκευή στο router και παίρνω πχ στα κινητά του cosmote one που έχει 1000 λεπτά, οπουδήποτε αλλού έχει χρέωση τιμοκαταλόγου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και χωρις γραμμη τηλεφωνου να εβγαζαν ακομα καλυτερα ..
> Μονο για internet


Δύσκολο χωρίς γραμμή τηλεφώνου, χωρίς λεπτά ομιλίας προς σταθερά όμως βλέπουμε στο φοιτητικό.

----------


## minas

> Δεν έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος, εσυ επαναλαμβάνεσαι λάθος ΕΚΤΟΟΟΟΣ αν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα απεριόριστα στα κίνητα. 500 λεπτά ειναι υπεραρκετά.... personally idgaf ολη η οικογένεια έχει κάποιου είδους πακέτα προς όλους στα κινητά της και έτσι τα 500 λεπτά ειναι backup plan. Νομίζω τους περισσότερους τους απασχολεί το ιντερνετ και τα σταθερα.


Όταν λέμε απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις σημαίνει ένα πράγμα. Το "εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει" είναι δόκιμο, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.
Γι' αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει 32,90€ με πεπερασμένες κλήσεις και 36,90€ με απεριόριστες.
Το ποιος έκανε λάθος ας το κρίνουν όσοι έχουν μάτια.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Όταν λέμε απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις σημαίνει ένα πράγμα. Το "εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει" είναι δόκιμο, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.
> Γι' αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει 32,90€ με πεπερασμένες κλήσεις και 36,90€ με απεριόριστες.
> Το ποιος έκανε λάθος ας το κρίνουν όσοι έχουν μάτια.


Συγκρίνουμε τα δύο οικονομικότερα 100αρια πακέτα γιατί ο "rockstar" ειναι τα 100Mbps, όχι οι κλήσεις προς τα κινητά. Τώρα αν εσύ έχεις ως κριτήριο στο νήμα "COSMOTE: Ξεκινά η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων σταθερού ευρυζωνικού Ιnternet" τις απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά vs τα 500 λεπτά δικό σου πρόβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν λέμε απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις σημαίνει ένα πράγμα. Το "εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει" είναι δόκιμο, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.
> Γι' αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει 32,90€ με πεπερασμένες κλήσεις και 36,90€ με απεριόριστες.
> Το ποιος έκανε λάθος ας το κρίνουν όσοι έχουν μάτια.


Μα απεριόριστα είναι στα σταθερά

----------


## loulouka

Ανάσταση !!!!!  

Εύγε στον ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα δωρεάν απο 50 ΜΒ ---> 100 ΜΒ  

Περιοχή Κυψέλη  Αθήνα !!

----------


## Iris07

Το σωστό είναι όταν ένα πρόγραμμα έχει απεριόριστα σε σταθερά & κινητά,
να έχει και το άλλο τα ίδια..  :Cool: 

Εξάλου και ο OTE ζητάει πακέτα για έγκριση με παραλλαγές από την EETT,
για να μπορεί να τα βγάζει σε διάφορες τιμές, που έχουν κάποια διαφορά..

----------


## matrix1

> 29.90 με τον επίσημο κατάλογο. Αν πας μέσω εξωτερικού συνεργάτη https://optiki-ina.gr/statheri/wind-fiber-100-plus/ , 26 / μηνα και το 1ο πάγιο δώρο.


Με τιποτα. Για υφισταμενους μιλαμε που τελειωνει το συμβολαιο και θελουν αναβαθμιση. "30 και αν σου αρεσει".

----------


## PEPES

> Ανάσταση !!!!!  
> 
> Εύγε στον ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!
> 
> Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα δωρεάν απο 50 ΜΒ ---> 100 ΜΒ  
> 
> Περιοχή Κυψέλη  Αθήνα !!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 236982


Καμπίνα vodafone η wind?

----------


## loulouka

καμπινα Vodafone και profile17a

μαλλον δεν εχουν κάρτες για Profile 35b

----------


## DoSMaN

> καμπινα Vodafone και profile17a
> 
> μαλλον δεν εχουν κάρτες για Profile 35b


Το router που έχεις υποστηρίζει 35b;

----------


## loulouka

Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος το Speedport Plus υποστηρίζει 35b ?

----------


## Iris07

Υποστηρίζει..

----------


## Jazzer

https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/ΑΝΑ...00_12m_24m.pdf
Δηλαδή όσοι από εμάς έχουμε 100 mbps και μας αναβαθμίσει στα 200 mbps, λήγοντος το συμβόλαιο μας σε ένα χρόνο θα μας ζητάει 52,90 (νέα τιμή στο site της COSMOTE) αντί 36,90 που πληρώνουμε σήμερα ; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, ευχαριστούμε αλλά δεν…

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι.. 
δεν θέλεις δώρο μια 200άρα για ένα χρόνο ?  :Cool: 

Για μένα πάντως μακάρι να μου κάνουν και ανανέωση συμβολαίου..

----------


## Jazzer

> Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι.. 
> δεν θέλεις δώρο μια 200άρα για ένα χρόνο ? 
> 
> Για μένα πάντως μακάρι να μου κάνουν και ανανέωση συμβολαίου..


Ποιος δε θέλει δωρεάν διπλασιασμό ; Όχι όμως να μας «γλυκάνουν» και μετά λήγοντος το συμβόλαιο να πληρώνουμε +15 ευρώ μηνιαίως ! Ναι στον διπλασιασμό, αλλά όχι με ημερομηνία λήξης λόγω μεγάλης αύξησης του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού…

----------


## dslsub

Με μόλις 1 συνδρομητή θέλει να βγάλει την αλλαγή της κάρτας σε 35β. Πάρα πολλά τα 53 το μήνα. Εγώ θα γύριζα πίσω στα 100 μεγκαμπίτ.

----------


## NiKapa

> https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/ΑΝΑ...00_12m_24m.pdf
> Δηλαδή όσοι από εμάς έχουμε 100 mbps και μας αναβαθμίσει στα 200 mbps, λήγοντος το συμβόλαιο μας σε ένα χρόνο θα μας ζητάει 52,90 (νέα τιμή στο site της COSMOTE) αντί 36,90 που πληρώνουμε σήμερα ; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, ευχαριστούμε αλλά δεν…


Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ..σε μένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο τον Οκτώβριο ,έστω κι αναβαθμιστώ θα πουν σκάσε 52 τον μήνα για άλλα 2 χρόνια ???? απαπαπα ..

----------


## sdikr

> https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/ΑΝΑ...00_12m_24m.pdf
> Δηλαδή όσοι από εμάς έχουμε 100 mbps και μας αναβαθμίσει στα 200 mbps, λήγοντος το συμβόλαιο μας σε ένα χρόνο θα μας ζητάει 52,90 (νέα τιμή στο site της COSMOTE) αντί 36,90 που πληρώνουμε σήμερα ; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, ευχαριστούμε αλλά δεν…



Μα ακόμα δεν είναι κάτι το επίσημο,   δεν είναι τιμές με διπλασιασμό δηλαδή

----------


## thourios

> Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ..σε μένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο τον Οκτώβριο ,έστω κι αναβαθμιστώ θα πουν σκάσε 52 τον μήνα για άλλα 2 χρόνια ???? απαπαπα ..


Θα το ζητήσεις στην ίδια τιμή Πάντα τα κατάφερνα και μερικές φορές με δυσκολία. Αλλιώς πίσω στα 100 ή και τα 50. Τα 200 για μένα ευπρόσδεκτα αλλά είναι και πολλά. 1 άτομο είμαι

----------


## NiKapa

> Θα το ζητήσεις στην ίδια τιμή Πάντα τα κατάφερνα και μερικές φορές με δυσκολία. Αλλιώς πίσω στα 100 ή και τα 50. Τα 200 για μένα ευπρόσδεκτα αλλά είναι και πολλά. 1 άτομο είμαι


Δεν δίνω και λίγα για την 100...42Ε και τώρα έχει πάει στα 32.9 ..

----------


## Iris07

Λογικά θα βγουν και νέα φθηνότερα προγράμματα για τα 200..

Στα 50-100 έγινε ο διπλασιασμός,
αλλά στα 200 φαίνεται δεν θα πάει ακριβώς στην τιμή της 100άρας..

Μάλλον..
*«Πράσινο φως» από την ΕΕΤΤ  για τον διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων σταθερού Internet* 

https://www.liberal.gr/economy/prasi...nternet/443768

----------


## thourios

> Δεν δίνω και λίγα για την 100...42Ε και τώρα έχει πάει στα 32.9 ..


Οχι βέβαια σε αυτά τα λεφτά μου δίνουν την 200άρα.Απο 100 που ήταν. 32 ευρώ τον μήνα. Μπάχαλο

----------


## Jazzer

> Μα ακόμα δεν είναι κάτι το επίσημο,   δεν είναι τιμές με διπλασιασμό δηλαδή


Αυτά είναι τα νέα πακέτα. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν τα διαχωρίζει σε διπλασιασμό και άνευ.

----------


## masterfaster

27,90 ευρώ δίνει τώρα ο Cosmote την 50αρα με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 500λεπτά σε κινητά.
26 ευρώ έχει αντίστοιχο πακέτο η Wind.

----------


## matrix1

Εκανε 2 μειωσεις σε ενα περιπου μηνα ο ΟΤΕ; 

Πριν 10 μερες ειχε 29.90 τα 50 με 120 λεπτα προς κινητα. Και 32.90 σε 100αρα. Πιο πριν ειχε 32.90 νομιζω το 50αρι.
Εκτος απο την μειωση ειναι μεγαλο πλας και το οτι απο 120 λεπτα το πηγε 500!

----------


## masterfaster

πριν 2-3 μήνες την 50αρα γραμμή την είχε 31.90 (για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια αυτή ήταν η τιμή)
μετά μέχρι πριν από 15-20 μέρες που είχα κοιτάξει το είχε 29.90 (με 120 λεπτά σε κινητά)
τώρα 27.90 με 500 λεπτά σε κινητά

λογικά όσοι πληρώνουν το ακριβότερο 50αρι πακέτο θα αναβαθμιστούν σε 100αρι

----------


## vigor83

Εγώ ανήκω σε αυτούς που ανανέωσαν την 50άρα με 29.90 πριν ένα μήνα και τώρα είδα ότι πήρε κι άλλη έκπτωση με περισσότερο χρόνο προς κινητά. Μόλις μίλησα με το 13888 και ζήτησα να μου πουν αν η γραμμή μου είναι σε αυτές που θα αναβαθμιστούν. Μου απάντησαν θετικά.

----------


## Hetfield

> Λογικά θα βγουν και νέα φθηνότερα προγράμματα για τα 200..
> 
> Στα 50-100 έγινε ο διπλασιασμός,
> αλλά στα 200 φαίνεται δεν θα πάει ακριβώς στην τιμή της 100άρας..
> 
> Μάλλον..
> *«Πράσινο φως» από την ΕΕΤΤ  για τον διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων σταθερού Internet* 
> 
> https://www.liberal.gr/economy/prasi...nternet/443768


Υπεροχα νεα για τον ανταγωνισμο.
Το επομενο βημα ειναι να μπουν περισσοτεροι παιχτες στο last mile.

----------


## minas

> 27,90 ευρώ δίνει τώρα ο Cosmote την 50αρα με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 500λεπτά σε κινητά.
> 26 ευρώ έχει αντίστοιχο πακέτο η Wind.


Στην πράξη, η Wind δίνει 26€ τα 100Mbps με απεριόριστα κινητά και ένα πάγιο δώρο.

----------


## masterfaster

> Στην πράξη, η Wind δίνει 26€ τα 100Mbps με απεριόριστα κινητά και ένα πάγιο δώρο.


υπάρχει ειδική προσφορά που δεν είδα στο site τους?

----------


## jap

Εδώ: https://www.wind.gr/offer-26/wind-fiber-unlimited/

Τρέχει κάποιους μήνες τώρα, παίζει και τρελή προώθηση σε google ads (για να τη δεις πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσεις τα ad blockers). Είναι για *ΝΕΟΥΣ* συνδρομητές, εδώ (ή στο διπλανό thread με το ίδιο θέμα) αναφέρθηκε πως σε νυν προσφέρουν τιμή 30.

Edit: διόρθωσα το link

*Spoiler:*

----------


## psydefects

τώρα με τις νέες τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου του ΟΤΕ, αν εγω που πληρώνω 31,90 για double play 50L ζητήσω ανανέωση πρόωρη στο double play 100XL με 32,90 θα το δεχτούνε ή μήπως είναι για νέους συνδρομητές;

Και έτσι και κάνω νέο 100XL συμβόλαιο θα μου κάνουν και διπλασιασμό από πάνω;

----------


## loulouka

Βγήκε η απαντηση για την αναβάθμιση  :Clap: 

https://naftemporiki.gr/finance/stor...ofasise-i-eett

Να συνεχιστεί η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων από τον ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε η ΕΕΤΤ :One thumb up:

----------


## vsk

> τώρα με τις νέες τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου του ΟΤΕ, αν εγω που πληρώνω 31,90 για double play 50L ζητήσω ανανέωση πρόωρη στο double play 100XL με 32,90 θα το δεχτούνε ή μήπως είναι για νέους συνδρομητές;
> 
> Και έτσι και κάνω νέο 100XL συμβόλαιο θα μου κάνουν και διπλασιασμό από πάνω;



Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, τα νέα προγράμματα είναι διαθέσιμα και για υπάρχουσες γραμμές. Δεν γράφει πουθενά κάτι άλλο.

----------


## deniSun

> τώρα με τις νέες τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου του ΟΤΕ, αν εγω που πληρώνω 31,90 για double play 50L ζητήσω ανανέωση πρόωρη στο double play 100XL με 32,90 θα το δεχτούνε ή μήπως είναι για νέους συνδρομητές;
> 
> Και έτσι και κάνω νέο 100XL συμβόλαιο θα μου κάνουν και διπλασιασμό από πάνω;


Γιατί όχι;
Αναβάθμιση είναι. 50->100

----------


## vsk

> Γιατί όχι;
> Αναβάθμιση είναι. 50->100


Θεωρείται άραγε αναβάθμιση και να πας από το Double Play 50L με τα 120 λεπτά προς κινητά, στο νέο πρόγραμμα με τα 500; Το ρωτάω γιατί το πρώτο έκανε 29,90 και το νέο 27,90. Ναι μεν έχει αναβαθμισμένα χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά υποβαθμισμένη τιμή.

----------


## loulouka

> Γιατί όχι;
> Αναβάθμιση είναι. 50->100


Μετα την ιδια λογικη 

Αναβάθμιση είναι και  καποιος που εχει ηδη   50 ΜΒ L 120 λεπτα κινητά 32,90 -----> μπορει να αναβαθμιστει σε COSMOTE Double Play  50 Advanced XL 27,90 ?

και να πάρει και δωρεάν αναβάθμιση 100 ΜΒ ?

----------


## deniSun

> Μετα την ιδια λογικη 
> 
> Αναβάθμιση είναι και  καποιος που εχει ηδη   50 ΜΒ L 120 λεπτα κινητά 32,90 -----> μπορει να αναβαθμιστει σε COSMOTE Double Play  50 Advanced XL 27,90 ?
> 
> και να πάρει και δωρεάν αναβάθμιση 100 ΜΒ ?


Εννοείται ότι και από M -> L -> XL με την ίδια ταχύτητα θεωρείται αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Iris07

Αν σας αφήνει να προχωρήσετε από το site δοκιμάστε..
νομίζω αυτό είναι το καλύτερο..

Μερικές φορές εάν πας σε πρόγραμμα με ίδια ταχύτητα μπορεί να σου αρνηθούν εάν η τιμή είναι χαμηλότερη..




> Βγήκε η απαντηση για την αναβάθμιση 
> 
> *Να συνεχιστεί η αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων από τον ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε η ΕΕΤΤ*
> https://naftemporiki.gr/finance/stor...ofasise-i-eett


*Ιντερνετ: Απορρίφθηκαν τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα Vodafone, προχωρούν τα πακέτα ΟΤΕ*
https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...ra-vodafo.html

Ωραία!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ενώ όπως λέει και η Vodafone..

_Αντίθετα, η επένδυση σε δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες νέας γενιάς έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και μάλιστα η Vodafone ήταν πρωτοπόρος σε αυτό. 
Μόνο τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια, η Vodafone έχει αναβαθμίσει πάνω από 350.000 νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις στην αμέσως επόμενη, και όχι μόνο, διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα.._

Αυτά που γίνονται στα κρυφά, καλά είναι.. δεν βλάπτουν τον ανταγωνισμό!!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Έλααα OTE μου περιμένω την 200άρα !!*  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -

*Vodafone...* μου λέει η μαμά μου θέλει και αυτή διπλασιασμό στην γραμμή της τώρα, από τα 50 στα 100 !!  :Razz: 

 :Clap:

----------


## KostakisK

> Αν σας αφήνει να προχωρήσετε από το site δοκιμάστε..
> νομίζω αυτό είναι το καλύτερο..
> 
> Μερικές φορές εάν πας σε πρόγραμμα με ίδια ταχύτητα μπορεί να σου αρνηθούν εάν η τιμή είναι χαμηλότερη..
> 
> 
> 
> *Ιντερνετ: Απορρίφθηκαν τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα Vodafone, προχωρούν τα πακέτα ΟΤΕ*
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...ra-vodafo.html
> ...


Βασικά αλήθεια είναι γιατί έκανε το εξής, στην γιαγιά μου τηλεφώνησαν το 2020 και της είπαν με την ίδια τιμή στο πακέτο της μπορεί να πάρει 50 mbps. Και έτσι έκανε μεν ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ και το τονίζω άρα έχει ένα μειονέκτημα αν δεν σε βολεύει η τιμή που ήδη έχεις αλλά δε,  την πήγαν στα 50 χωρίς τέλος αναβάθμισης. Ξεκάθαρα δεν το έχουν με την διαφήμιση όσα λεφτά και να ρίξουν. Θα μπορούσε να το κάνει φανερά όπως ο ΟΤΕ και να πάρει τα εύσημα και επιπλέον εμπιστοσύνη απο τους πελάτες της. Αλλά μια ζωή γιδοφον. Και έτσι θα παραμείνει.

----------


## hell00

Από την καμπίνα που παίρνω έχει profile  VDSL2 17a και είμαι στα 

Current throughput	kbit/s	55000	5493
Attainable throughput	kbit/s	70942	35358

Στον επερχόμενο διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας θα χρειαστεί αναβάθμιση της καμπίνας για να φτάσω στα 100 kbit/sec ή μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει το profile μου και να γίνει η αναβάθμιση ?

Η απόσταση που δίνει το fritzbox απο την καμπίνα είναι 178 μέτρα .

----------


## eagle12

Σε εμένα δεν άλλαξε το Profile των 17a σε 35b και η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε από τα 55.000 / 5.500 πήγε στα 65.000 / 11.000, αλλά είχα και attenuation 19-20, πάνω από 500 μέτρα απόσταση. Εσύ αν όντως είσαι 178 μέτρα από την καμπίνα θα έπρεπε να 100άριζεις. Δεν βάζεις τα δεδομένα του ρούτερ σου να έχουμε μία ιδέα?

----------


## hell00



----------


## minas

> Από την καμπίνα που παίρνω έχει profile  VDSL2 17a και είμαι στα 
> 
> Current throughput	kbit/s	55000	5493
> Attainable throughput	kbit/s	70942	35358
> 
> Στον επερχόμενο διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας θα χρειαστεί αναβάθμιση της καμπίνας για να φτάσω στα 100 kbit/sec ή μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει το profile μου και να γίνει η αναβάθμιση ?
> 
> Η απόσταση που δίνει το fritzbox απο την καμπίνα είναι 178 μέτρα .


Κάνε μία αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας στην περιοχή σου, να δεις εάν δίνει 200Mbps.
Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο της καλωδίωσής σου, να δεις εάν επιδέχεται βελτίωση; Το SNR δεν είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο.

Πάντως ακόμα και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, θα δεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από τώρα. Με fritz μπορείς να κάνεις και tweak για κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## eagle12

> 


Yπάρχει κάποια σελίδα στο ρούτερ που δείχνει crc και fec errors?

----------


## deniSun

> για να φτάσω στα 100 kbit/sec


 :Shocked:

----------


## hell00

> Κάνε μία αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας στην περιοχή σου, να δεις εάν δίνει 200Mbps.
> Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο της καλωδίωσής σου, να δεις εάν επιδέχεται βελτίωση; Το SNR δεν είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο.
> 
> Πάντως ακόμα και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, θα δεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από τώρα. Με fritz μπορείς να κάνεις και tweak για κάτι παραπάνω.


Στην διαθεσιμότητα έχει μόνο VDSL 50 




> Yπάρχει κάποια σελίδα στο ρούτερ που δείχνει crc και fec errors?

----------


## eagle12

> Στην διαθεσιμότητα έχει μόνο VDSL 50


Aν στη διαθεσιμότητα δίνει μέχρι 50 δεν θα αναβαθμιστείς... Πάντως με 10 down att. και χωρίς λάθη, θα έπρεπε να 100άριζεις άνετα

----------


## dslsub

> 


100 k*k*bit/sec ήθελε να πει, του ξέφυγε ένα *k*
 :Very Happy:

----------


## minas

> Στην διαθεσιμότητα έχει μόνο VDSL 50


Μήπως παίρνεις από Αστικό Κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνα;

----------


## hell00

Οχι από καμπίνα .

----------


## matelas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237056
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237057


Το G.Vector είναι off. Σίγουρα παίρνεις από καμπίνα; Αν ναι η καμπίνα θυμάσαι πότε μπήκε;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό ήθελα να πω..
αφού δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το Vectoring, λογικά δεν θα μπορεί να δείξει και πάνω από 100, στα στατιστικά..  :Thinking:

----------


## NiKapa

Από φίλο στο Ρέθυμνο αναβαθμίστηκε στα 200 από από 100..περιοχή Καστελάκια
του έστειλαν sms πριν ...
το επιβεβαιώνει κι άλλος από τα 50 στα 100

----------


## s0s1mple

> Μετα την ιδια λογικη 
> 
> Αναβάθμιση είναι και  καποιος που εχει ηδη   50 ΜΒ L 120 λεπτα κινητά 32,90 -----> μπορει να αναβαθμιστει σε COSMOTE Double Play  50 Advanced XL 27,90 ?
> 
> και να πάρει και δωρεάν αναβάθμιση 100 ΜΒ ?


Προσοχή σε όλους. Εάν αναβαθμίσεις σε πρόγραμμα που διατέθηκε εμπορικά μετά τις 01/03/2022 και το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει 500' λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα κινητά ή απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά τότε δεν θα γίνει διπλασιασμός σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## Iris07

Ώπα!
Καλά που μας το είπες.. δεν το είχαμε δει αυτό..

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/fiber.html

*Η φάση είναι ότι κάποιοι που είχαμε παλιότερο πρόγραμμα μας δώσανε τώρα δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά, μόνοι τους..*

Να μας μπλόκαρε και αυτό άραγε ?  :Thinking: 
Αν και λογικά δεν πρέπει, γιατί το πρόγραμμα που έχουμε είναι παλιότερο με ενσωματωμένα 420 λεπτά προς κινητά..

Πρέπει να το δούμε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Από φίλο στο Ρέθυμνο αναβαθμίστηκε στα 200 από από 100..περιοχή Καστελάκια
> του έστειλαν sms πριν ...
> το επιβεβαιώνει κι άλλος από τα 50 στα 100


Ρώτησε please τον φίλο σου στα 200 εάν του έχουν δώσει και απεριόριστα προς κινητά, δώρο..

----------


## KostakisK

Για εμάς που το συμβόλαιο λήγει σε 3 μήνες το ίδιο κάνει γιατί ούτως η άλλως με το που θα λήξει και αν με πάνε αυτόματα σε 100αρα θα πρέπει να επιλέξω 100αρα με τις νέες τιμές

----------


## s0s1mple

Εγώ έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό. Μη γνωρίζοντας ότι θα γίνουν μειώσεις σε τιμές προγραμμάτων σταθερής, έκανα αίτηση στις 09/03/22 και σε λίγες μέρες αναβαθμίστηκα από 24XL σε 50XL(πριν την εκπτωση δλδ με τα 420' στα 33,9) και έχοντας στον νου ότι θα διπλασιαστεί μέσα στο 22 σε 100άρα. Νόμιζα ότι θα συμφέρει αλλά τώρα που είδα τα νέα προγράμματα, ακόμα και όταν διπλασιαστώ, θα πληρώνω 1 ευρώ παραπάνω και θα έχω 80' λεπτά προς κινητά λιγότερα από το νέο 100XL(500' προς κινήτα στα 32,90). Ρωτάω το εξής: Γίνεται από το 50XL στα 33,90 που δίνω τώρα να παραγγείλω το νέο 100XL στα 32,90 μέσω site της Cosmote δηλαδή να μετατραπεί το προηγούμενο συμβόλαιο στο καινούργιο και να γλυτώνω 1 ευρώ το μήνα και να το δεχτούν; Συν το ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα η 100αρα από το να περιμένω τον διπλασιασμό στο μελλον!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγώ έχω τον εξής προβληματισμό. Μη γνωρίζοντας ότι θα γίνουν μειώσεις σε τιμές προγραμμάτων σταθερής, έκανα αίτηση στις 09/03/22 και σε λίγες μέρες αναβαθμίστηκα από 24XL σε 50XL(πριν την εκπτωση δλδ με τα 420' στα 33,9) και έχοντας στον νου ότι θα διπλασιαστεί μέσα στο 22 σε 100άρα. Νόμιζα ότι θα συμφέρει αλλά τώρα που είδα τα νέα προγράμματα, ακόμα και όταν διπλασιαστώ, θα πληρώνω 1 ευρώ παραπάνω και θα έχω 80' λεπτά προς κινητά λιγότερα από το νέο 100XL(500' προς κινήτα στα 32,90). Ρωτάω το εξής: Γίνεται από το 50XL στα 33,90 που δίνω τώρα να παραγγείλω το νέο 100XL στα 32,90 μέσω site της Cosmote δηλαδή να μετατραπεί το προηγούμενο συμβόλαιο στο καινούργιο και να γλυτώνω 1 ευρώ το μήνα και να το δεχτούν; Συν το ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα η 100αρα από το να περιμένω τον διπλασιασμό στο μελλον!!


Βεβαίως και γίνεται.
Θα χρεωθείς βέβαια πρόωρη αποχώρηση.
Κοινώς είσαι άτυχος.

Γενικός κανόνας
Από τα πολλά στα λίγα, πληρώνεις γ@μησιάτικα. (εκτός αν λήξει η σύμβαση)
Από τα λίγα στα πολλά, με χαμόγελο.

Ελα να σε φτιάξω



https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...onths_site.pdf

Δηλαδή
Αν αποχωρήσεις τον 3ο μήνα πληρώνεις 14,29 €.
Επαλήθευσέ το με το 13888 και πράξε ανάλογα

----------


## netblues

Αυτα ισχυουν σε περιπτωση αποχωρησης.
Οταν αλλαζεις προγραμμα και πας σε μικροτερο υπάρχει ενα σταθερο τελος υποβιβασμου ταχυτητας, που με λιγο μπλα μπλα μπορει και να χαριστει.
Αλλα αφου τωρα εχεις 50 και θα ζητησεις να πας σε 100, δεν υπαρχει κανενας υποβιβασμος και κανενα penalty.

Και για σενα δεν θα γινει διπλασιασμος ουτως η αλλως συμφωνα με τα παραπανω post.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτα ισχυουν σε περιπτωση αποχωρησης.
> Οταν αλλαζεις προγραμμα και πας σε μικροτερο υπάρχει ενα σταθερο τελος υποβιβασμου ταχυτητας, που με λιγο μπλα μπλα μπορει και να χαριστει.
> Αλλα αφου τωρα εχεις 50 και θα ζητησεις να πας σε 100, δεν υπαρχει κανενας υποβιβασμος και κανενα penalty.
> 
> Και για σενα δεν θα γινει διπλασιασμος ουτως η αλλως συμφωνα με τα παραπανω post.


Και τι σε ενοχλεί να αποχωρήσεις και καπάκι καινούργιο πρόγραμμα?
Λες ο πάροχος να προτιμάει αποχώρηση και άλλος πάροχος ?  :Razz: 

Τα υποβιβασμός/αναβάθμιση συνήθως τα λογαριάζουν οι πάροχοι ανάλογα με τα λεφτά που πληρώνεις και όχι με τις ταχύτητες.

anyway
Συννενόηση με το 13888 και αποφασίζεις.

----------


## netblues

Μα τι λες? Αποχωρηση = αλλος παροχος.  
Παραδοσιακα, αναβαθμιση δεν ειναι τα λεφτά αλλά η ταχύτητα.

Εμπορικα σου πουλαει περισσότερα/καλυτερα  πραγματα,

Ακομα και αν το θεωρησει υποβαθμιση, δεν ισχυουν οι πινακες προωρης αποχωρησης.

Οσο για τον original poster... To crossposting ειναι τουλαχιστον ενοχλητικο.
Αν το ειχα δει δεν θα απαντουσα καν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μα τι λες? Αποχωρηση = αλλος παροχος


Και ξαναρωτάω
Θα προτιμήσουν να πας σε άλλο πάροχο ή να αγοράσεις άλλο πακέτο από τους ίδιους ?

----------


## psolord

Εγινε και εδω αναβαθμιση στο εξοχικο (ανατολικη αττικη), απο 5/50 σε 10/100 αλλα πηρα μονο τα 10up γιατι το down ηταν ηδη τερματισμενο. Ελπιζω να κανουν τον κοπο να περασουν τις προβληματικες γραμμες σε 35β καποια στιγμη, μπας και παρει λιγο παραπανω. 

Η αποσυνδεση και επανασυγχρονισμος εγινε στις 4 το πρωι. Ω ναι δουλευουν και Κυριακες και νυχτες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγινε και εδω αναβαθμιση στο εξοχικο (ανατολικη αττικη), απο 5/50 σε 10/100 αλλα πηρα μονο τα 10up γιατι το down ηταν ηδη τερματισμενο. Ελπιζω να κανουν τον κοπο να περασουν τις προβληματικες γραμμες σε 35β καποια στιγμη, μπας και παρει λιγο παραπανω. 
> 
> Η αποσυνδεση και επανασυγχρονισμος εγινε στις 4 το πρωι.* Ω ναι δουλευουν και Κυριακες και νυχτες.*


Υπάρχει και το cron
Σκριπτάκια που τρέχουνε όποτε θες.

ΥΓ
Μόνο οι τεχνικοί στα καφάο δουλεύουνε βράδυ (παλαιότερη διαφήμιση ΟΤΕ)   :Razz:

----------


## tiatrou

> Η αποσυνδεση και επανασυγχρονισμος εγινε στις 4 το πρωι. Ω ναι δουλευουν και Κυριακες και νυχτες.


Σε μένα έγινε 22:10 βράδυ Τετάρτης. Από 50 σε 100Mbps.

----------


## anthip09

Παρομοιως και σε εμενα, γυρω στις 22.30 το βραδυ, απο 50 σε 100 (καμπινα wind).

----------


## Iris07

Σας έχει δώσει η Cosmote απεριόριστα προς κινητά δώρο στο σταθερό ?

----------


## ds12

Υπάρχει περίπτωση μέσα στην χρονιά οι πάροχοι να αυξήσουν και την ταχύτητα του upload;

----------


## user2163

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση μέσα στην χρονιά οι πάροχοι να αυξήσουν και την ταχύτητα του upload;


Ναι κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει.
Τώρα είναι Πάσχα, εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι σαν καλοκαίρι άρα από Οκτώβρη.
Πάντως επίσημα δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση μέσα στην χρονιά οι πάροχοι να αυξήσουν και την ταχύτητα του upload;


Περισσότερες πιθανότητες δίνω για μεγαλύτερο πακέτο ταχύτητας σε FTTH, παρά για μεγαλύτερο upload φέτος.

----------


## dslsub

> Ναι κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει.


Θα το πάνε στο 20% από 10% που είναι τώρα;

----------


## user2163

> Θα το πάνε στο 20% από 10% που είναι τώρα;


Δεν ξέρω, λογικά ναι χ2 θα γίνει αλλά μπορεί και όχι αν ήξερα πως σκέφτονται.

----------


## UltraB

> Σας έχει δώσει η Cosmote απεριόριστα προς κινητά δώρο στο σταθερό ?


Ίδια φάση είμαστε και μου είχαν αναφέρει ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί  από τη στιγμή που δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα για 200αρα.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχα ρωτήσει μετέπειτα του δώρου των απεριορίστων προς κινητά.

----------


## finos

> Ίδια φάση είμαστε και μου είχαν αναφέρει ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί  από τη στιγμή που δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα για 200αρα.
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχα ρωτήσει μετέπειτα του δώρου των απεριορίστων προς κινητά.


Αυτό απάντησε το 13888

----------


## tiatrou

> Σας έχει δώσει η Cosmote απεριόριστα προς κινητά δώρο στο σταθερό ?


Όχι. 120 λεπτά προς κινητά είχα στο πρόγραμμα 50L και τώρα μετά την αναβάθμιση τα ίδια έχω και στο 100L.

- - - Updated - - -




> Περισσότερες πιθανότητες δίνω για μεγαλύτερο πακέτο ταχύτητας σε FTTH, παρά για μεγαλύτερο upload φέτος.


+1  :One thumb up: 
Το ίδιο πιστεύω και εγώ.

----------


## stefkon

> Άντεε παιδιά.. πιάστε και τις 100άρες..


Ακόμα να σου κάνουν ;  :Razz: 
Καταγγελία.  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Με τόσα που δίνω στην Cosmote, ναι θέλω τα 200..  :Cool: 

45 χρόνια πελάτης!  :Razz: 
(Από τον πατέρα μου η γραμμή..)

----------


## Panos7escape

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχουν τα απεριόριστα προς κινητά που μας έβαλαν με το έτσι θέλω με την αναβάθμιση . Από την στιγμή που η γραμμή σου μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί τότε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα τους; 5/3/22 έκανα την αναβάθμιση από 50 σε 100 και εννοείται ότι ποτέ δεν μου είπαν για τα απεριόριστα .

----------


## Iris07

Κάτσε..

Σου κάνανε αναβάθμηση από 50 σε 100..
και σου δώσανε και δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά ?

----------


## Panos7escape

Την αναβάθμιση την ζήτησα μόνος μου όταν είδα διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή το Μάρτιο . Δεν μιλάω για αυτόματη αναβάθμιση βάση του θέματος .

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε το πακέτο που πήρες έχει ακόμη τα 420 προς κινητά.. σωστά ?

Εγώ πήρα την αναβάθμιση από 24 στα 100 αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, 100άρα με 420 προς κινητά..
Δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς μου δώσανε τα απεριόριστα προς κινητά.. το είδα αργότερα..  :Thinking: 

Το ένα βασικό είναι εάν έχεις το παλιό πακέτο, λογικά.. 
με βάση αυτά που λέει η ανακοίνωση..

ενώ λέει και για τον *ενσωματωμένο* χρόνο ομιλίας, στο πακέτο..

_"Οι συνδρομητές προγραμμάτων που διατέθηκαν εμπορικά μετά τις 01/03/2022 και διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένο 500’ 
ή απεριόριστο χρόνο ομιλίας προς κινητά, δεν συμμετέχουν στη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας."_

----------


## Panos7escape

Ακριβως!
Όποτε όσοι πήραν την προσφορά με τα 32,90 με τα 500 λεπτά λεπτά δεν συμμετέχουν ; Εμείς όμως έχουμε και τα απεριοριστα κινητά !

----------


## Iris07

Ok..

Εγώ τους είχα στείλει ερώτηση όταν βγήκε η ανακοίνωση για την αναβάθμιση εάν στην αναβάθμιση θα είναι και όσοι είναι σε καμπίνα Wind..
και με είχαν πάρει τηλ. και μου είπαν.. ναι ότι θα είμαστε και εμείς..
Μάλιστα κοίταξαν την διαθεσιμότητα της γραμμής μου και μου είπαν ότι είμαι οκ για 200..

Οπότε θα περιμένω λίγο.. να δω..  :Thinking: 

Πάντως άμα θες ρίξτους ένα τηλ. και εσύ και ρώτα τους εάν είσαι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση..
Όπως είδα μπορούν να το δουν αυτό..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακριβως!
> Όποτε όσοι πήραν την προσφορά με τα 32,90 με τα 500 λεπτά λεπτά δεν συμμετέχουν ; 
> Εμείς όμως έχουμε και τα απεριοριστα κινητά !


Αυτοί με τα νέα προγραμμάτα, 500 & απεριόριστα δεν συμμετέχουν..

Δεν ξέρω τώρα σίγουρα εάν θα μας κάνουν και εμάς καμία στραβή..  :Thinking: 
Η ανακοίνωση λέει για τα νέα προγράμματα..

Πάντως από μία άποψη πρέπει να εξετάσεις προσωπικά το ζήτημα..
Τι θέλεις πιο πολύ..
200άρα ή απεριόριστα προς κινητά ?

Αυτό σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να τους πεις βγάλτε μου τα απεριόριστα και βάλτε μου τα 200..  :Thinking: 
(Αν τελικά πάει εκεί το πράγμα..)

----------


## Panos7escape

Μίλησα μόλις με το 13888 και μου είπε ότι είμαι μέσα στην αναβάθμιση .

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος, Super !!!  :One thumb up: 

Μάλλον ησύχασα τώρα!  :Cool: 

Οπότε αναμένουμε!  :Cool:

----------


## Panos7escape

> Super !!! 
> 
> Μάλλον ησύχασα τώρα! 
> 
> Οπότε αναμένουμε!


Αρα λογικά ισχύει ότι είπες για το πρόγραμμα με τα 500+απεριοριστα στα 32,90.

----------


## thourios

Εμένα όπως πει με αναβαθμίσαμε σε 200χωρις να μου βάλουν απεριόριστα κινητά. Όπως έχω αναφερθεί και σε άλλο νήμα που άνοιξα από τα 420 που έχω μου έχουν δεσμεύσει και 200 που δεν έγιναν ποτέ αφού έχω φραγή κλήσεων όχι με κωδικό αλλά από το κατάστημα. 
Αναμένω απάντηση από την Cosmos. Στην ανάλυση κλήσεων δεν φαίνονται κλήσεις

----------


## psydefects

Να πω κι εγω ότι αναβαθμιστηκα σε dp100xl από 50L , δεν περίμενα τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση εφόσον ειχα συμβόλαιο μέχρι 11/2022 με 31,90 και πήγα αρχικά μέσω της σελίδας να κάνω αγορά το 100xl , δε με άφηνε να ολοκληρώσω ενώ το σύστημα έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα και τα πεδία ηταν σωστά συμπληρωμένα, για κάποιο λόγο το κουμπί "υποβολή" ηταν γκριζαρισμενο..

επόμενη προσπάθεια το Τσατ της εφαρμογής , αναμονή ούτε μισό λεπτό, 3-4 λεπτά να το περάσει στο σύστημα, και μετά από 20 λεπτά κόβεται η τηλεόραση, αρχίζω τις π@ν@γιες πάω να δω βλέπω down η γραμμή..εντωμεταξύ σήμερα το πρωί ειχα αποσύνδεση μετά από 1650 ώρες και έκανε να επανέλθει 45 λεπτά όποτε ένα άγχος το ειχα.. Τελικά όλα καλά, ηταν η αναβάθμιση.. 

Στο my cosmote δείχνει ακόμα το παλιό, δε μου στείλανε ούτε sms η τηλ η κάτι άλλο..

Btw πως τα βλέπετε τα stats; Θα βάλω και τα προηγούμενα για σύγκριση.

----------


## sakels

τελικα σε περιοχες που ειναι ftth ready τις vdsl τις αναβαθμιζει?

----------


## ThReSh

> τελικα σε περιοχες που ειναι ftth ready τις vdsl τις αναβαθμιζει?


Nope...

----------


## sakels

τι λογικη εχει τωρα αυτο?

----------


## ThReSh

> τι λογικη εχει τωρα αυτο?


Θέλει να σε σπρώξει στο FTTH.

----------


## sakels

με τιμη ομως?

----------


## ThReSh

> με τιμη ομως?


28.90 για 100Mbps από Cosmote

29.90 για 200Mbps Wind

31 για 200Mbps από Nova

28 για 100Mbps από Vodafone

Τιμές για 2 χρόνια με το κουπόνι επιδότησης.

----------


## sakels

αρα αυτος που ειχε 50ρα και του την κανουν 100 πιο λιγα δινει

----------


## eagle12

> Να πω κι εγω ότι αναβαθμιστηκα σε dp100xl από 50L , δεν περίμενα τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση εφόσον ειχα συμβόλαιο μέχρι 11/2022 με 31,90 και πήγα αρχικά μέσω της σελίδας να κάνω αγορά το 100xl , δε με άφηνε να ολοκληρώσω ενώ το σύστημα έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα και τα πεδία ηταν σωστά συμπληρωμένα, για κάποιο λόγο το κουμπί "υποβολή" ηταν γκριζαρισμενο..
> 
> επόμενη προσπάθεια το Τσατ της εφαρμογής , αναμονή ούτε μισό λεπτό, 3-4 λεπτά να το περάσει στο σύστημα, και μετά από 20 λεπτά κόβεται η τηλεόραση, αρχίζω τις π@ν@γιες πάω να δω βλέπω down η γραμμή..εντωμεταξύ σήμερα το πρωί ειχα αποσύνδεση μετά από 1650 ώρες και έκανε να επανέλθει 45 λεπτά όποτε ένα άγχος το ειχα.. Τελικά όλα καλά, ηταν η αναβάθμιση.. 
> 
> Στο my cosmote δείχνει ακόμα το παλιό, δε μου στείλανε ούτε sms η τηλ η κάτι άλλο..
> 
> Btw πως τα βλέπετε τα stats; Θα βάλω και τα προηγούμενα για σύγκριση.


Eγώ είχα Line att. στα 19-20 και μου δίνει 65 και εσύ φίλε μου με att 10 και δεν κατοσταρίζεις???? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται... ας πει και κάνας άλλος την γνώμη του...

----------


## finos

> Eγώ είχα Line att. στα 19-20 και μου δίνει 65 και εσύ φίλε μου με att 10 και δεν κατοσταρίζεις???? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται... ας πει και κάνας άλλος την γνώμη του...


Καλα οχι οτι εγω με ATT στα 13,5dB  τα παω καλύτερα , περι τα 83  ειναι το sync μου . (και οχι δεν ειναι εσωτερική καλωδίωση ... δεν εχω ούτε Kbps απώλεια από τη εισαγωγή )

----------


## ThReSh

> αρα αυτος που ειχε 50ρα και του την κανουν 100 πιο λιγα δινει


Η παλιά 50αρα με τα 420 λεπτά ήταν πιο ακριβή.

----------


## psydefects

> Καλα οχι οτι εγω με ATT στα 13,5dB  τα παω καλύτερα , περι τα 83  ειναι το sync μου . (και οχι δεν ειναι εσωτερική καλωδίωση ... δεν εχω ούτε Kbps απώλεια από τη εισαγωγή )


εγω ρε παιδιά χάνω παρά πολύ από crosstalk..ενδεικτικά σε διακοπή ρεύματος που μένω μόνος μου δείτε διαφορά .. και περίπου 10 Mbps μου τρώει το lamtech power bank

----------


## NiKapa

_και περίπου 10 Mbps μου τρώει το lamtech power bank_ 

αυτό από που το συμπεραίνεις ???

----------


## psydefects

> _και περίπου 10 Mbps μου τρώει το lamtech power bank_ 
> 
> αυτό από που το συμπεραίνεις ???


αυτό είναι πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία φίλε μου.. στην περίπτωση μου ειχα το plus και όταν το έβαλα πρώτη φορά (το lamtech) πήγε ο συγχρονισμός από τα 55 στα 13-17 Mbps.. μετα από πολλές προσπάθειες δοκίμασα και ένα ΖΤΕ Η288Α που ειχα το οποίο καταφέρνει συγχρονίζει και λειτουργεί καλά όμως εχει αυτή τη διαφορά της τάξης των 10 Mbps, ή περίπου 3 dB λιγότερο στο snr..

----------


## UltraB

Δοκίμασε από περιέργεια αν έχεις κάποιο powerbank που μπορεί να δώσει 12V / ~2A (πχ κάποιο με Quick Charge 3).

----------


## psydefects

> Δοκίμασε από περιέργεια αν έχεις κάποιο powerbank που μπορεί να δώσει 12V / ~2A (πχ κάποιο με Quick Charge 3).


τέτοιο εχω, πήρα το συγκεκριμένο της lamtech με τα 30 watt (12V/2A) από Γερμανό χωρίς να το ψάξω καθόλου, βασίστηκα στο ότι το πρότεινε η κοσμοτε και πήγαν ακλαφτα τα 35€.. μάλλον θα πάω για κανονικό ups σε λίγο καιρό..

(και εκτός από τα 10 mbps όταν πέφτει η γραμμή που δεν συμβαίνει συχνά ευτυχώς αν δε βγάλω το lamtech από την πρίζα να μείνει μόνο με την μπαταρία μπορεί να κάνει 2 ώρες να επανασυγχρονισει, μπορεί και πολύ παραπάνω.. με την μπαταρία το κάνει σε 2 λεπτά.. Μακριά από το συγκεκριμένο)

----------


## Iris07

*Και χθες η EETT στην ημερήσια διάταξη της 18/4 εξέτασε τα νέα πακέτα 200 της Cosmote..*

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/EETT/ImDiatax/

Ελπίζω να τελείωσαν τώρα!  :Cool:

----------


## vigor83

> τέτοιο εχω, πήρα το συγκεκριμένο της lamtech με τα 30 watt (12V/2A) από Γερμανό χωρίς να το ψάξω καθόλου, βασίστηκα στο ότι το πρότεινε η κοσμοτε και πήγαν ακλαφτα τα 35€.. μάλλον θα πάω για κανονικό ups σε λίγο καιρό..
> 
> (και εκτός από τα 10 mbps όταν πέφτει η γραμμή που δεν συμβαίνει συχνά ευτυχώς αν δε βγάλω το lamtech από την πρίζα να μείνει μόνο με την μπαταρία μπορεί να κάνει 2 ώρες να επανασυγχρονισει, μπορεί και πολύ παραπάνω.. με την μπαταρία το κάνει σε 2 λεπτά.. Μακριά από το συγκεκριμένο)




Off Topic


		Επειδή έχω το ίδιο, δεν είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά και ίσως έχεις ελαττωματικό κομμάτι.

Από την άλλη εμένα, όταν το αποφορτίζω μια φορά το μήνα για να συντηρήσω τη μπαταρία, το τελευταίο λαμπάκι που δείχνει φόρτιση 100% αναβοσβήνει για 2-3 βδομάδες μέχρι να μείνει σταθερά αναμμένο ενώ θα έπρεπε να το κάνει σε ~2 ώρες. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι κακή κατασκευή πάντως.

----------


## AlexT544

Εμένα με FTTH 200 σήμερα μου έβαλαν τα απεριοριστα σε κινητά

----------


## deniSun

> Εμένα με FTTH 200 σήμερα μου έβαλαν τα απεριοριστα σε κινητά


Σου ήρθε μήνυμα;

----------


## AlexT544

Όχι απλά το είδα στο mycosmote και όντως όταν καλώ κινητά το νούμερο που λέει από πάνω 420 λεπτά δεν αλλάζει

----------


## Iris07

Καλό το δωράκι!  :Cool:

----------


## trod

> Εμένα με FTTH 200 σήμερα μου έβαλαν τα απεριοριστα σε κινητά





> Καλό το δωράκι!


Ειναι αρκετο καιρο που γινεται αυτο παιδια. Σε εμενα ειναι πανω απο 5-6 μηνες. Και το ειδα και εγω τυχαια (γιατι δεν μου ηρθε καμια ενημερωση) και νομιζα οτι ειναι glitch στην αρχη.

----------


## YAziDis

Μια απ τα ίδια. Το είδα ξαφνικά στο my Cosmote.

----------


## Ripos

Στη Ν. Σμύρνη έχει ξεκινήσει σε κανέναν ο διπλασιασμός; Γενικότερα οι 100αρες έχουν ξεκινήσει να διπλασιάζονται; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Iris07

100άρες δεν έχουμε δει πολλές να αναβαθμίζονται ακόμη, γενικά..  :Thinking: 

Δεν ξέρω εάν περίμενε κάπως ο OTE την EETT να εγκρίνει τις νέες 200άρες, πρώτα..  :Thinking:

----------


## gcf

Υποθέτω θα έχει ρωτηθεί 100 φορές ως τώρα, την κατανόησή σας αν είναι έτσι.
100άρα γραμμή 17a, attainable 120/57, η cosmote δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα 200, υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβάθμισης με αλλαγή σε 35b;

----------


## Iris07

Εάν η καμπίνα δεν έχει 35b κάρτες θα μπορούσε να βάλει η Cosmote..

Αλλά θα το κάνει ? (Θέλει χρήματα η αναβάθμιση, και δεν έχει πει ότι θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο..)
Πλέον έχει στραφεί προς το FTTH, και σε περιοχές που έχουν VDSL..

----------


## andresalonika

> Υποθέτω θα έχει ρωτηθεί 100 φορές ως τώρα, την κατανόησή σας αν είναι έτσι.
> 100άρα γραμμή 17a, attainable 120/57, η cosmote δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα 200, υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβάθμισης με αλλαγή σε 35b;


Δοκίμασες να τσεκάρεις διαθεσιμότητα και με διεύθυνση; Σ'εμένα με τηλεφωνικό αριθμό πλέον δίνει έως 100 αλλά με διεύθυνση έως 200.

----------


## globalnoise

> Εάν η καμπίνα δεν έχει 35b κάρτες θα μπορούσε να βάλει η Cosmote..
> 
> Αλλά θα το κάνει ? (Θέλει χρήματα η αναβάθμιση, και δεν έχει πει ότι θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο..)
> Πλέον έχει στραφεί προς το FTTH, και σε περιοχές που έχουν VDSL..


Αν ψήνονται πάντως (και η Vodafone για την Κυψέλη που δεν έχει πουθενά 35b) έχει hot sale στο Alibaba  :Razz: 

https://combasst.en.alibaba.com/prod...ei_MA5616.html

----------


## SiR_DreAm

> Υποθέτω θα έχει ρωτηθεί 100 φορές ως τώρα, την κατανόησή σας αν είναι έτσι.
> 100άρα γραμμή 17a, attainable 120/57, η cosmote δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα 200, υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβάθμισης με αλλαγή σε 35b;


Ακριβως στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαι και εγω με παρόμοια στατιστικά.
Πριν μερικούς μήνες θυμάμαι πολύ καλά οτι υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα 200άρας.
Τι μπορεί να άλλαξε;

----------


## pankostas

Και σε εμένα στο mycosmote άλλαξαν τα κινητά.

----------


## Ravager

και εμένα μια απο τα ιδια. Ειμαι στα 50 mbps δεν εχω παρει ακομα αναβαθμηση. Η cosmote δινει και εμενα max 100 mbps το max ηδη της γραμμης με 17b ειναι 141.

----------


## deniSun

> Και σε εμένα στο mycosmote άλλαξαν τα κινητά.


Μάλλον μόνο στις 200άρες.
Εγώ με 100... τίποτε.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Μάλλον μόνο στις 200άρες.
> Εγώ με 100... τίποτε.


Και εμένα μου το έδωσαν προχθες σε 100αρα. Αχρείαστο πακέτο για εμένα βέβαια

----------


## euri

> Και εμένα μου το έδωσαν προχθες σε 100αρα. Αχρείαστο πακέτο για εμένα βέβαια


Οπτική ίνα ή VDSL;

----------


## Dark-Side

> Οπτική ίνα ή VDSL;


VDSL 123

----------


## andresalonika

Φίλος από 50 -> 100
Καμπίνα Wind
Θεσσαλονίκη σύνορα Ηλιούπολης-Ευόσμου

----------


## Iris07

Άντε να δούμε και μερικές 200άρες..  :Cool:

----------


## finos

> Φίλος από 50 -> 100
> Καμπίνα Wind
> Θεσσαλονίκη σύνορα Ηλιούπολης-Ευόσμου


Τι παρατήρησα εγω μεσα σε ολη τη αναμπουμπούλα της αναθύμησης  . η καθε εταιρια , οταν setαρε τις VDSL καμπηνες της , εκανε του κεφαλιου της χωρις να ενδιαφέρετε για "interopability"  Με τους αλλους . 

η VF δε εχει βαλει 35b miniDislam s ,  αρα υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες  παροχος που ειχε VPU εκει πανω δε μπορουσε να δωσει 200αρα & τωρα οσοι εχουμε KV απο τη voda και 100αρα δε μπορουμε να πάρουμε θεωρητικά παραπάνω ταχύτητα . 
η Wind , γυρνάει τους πάντες σε 35b 
και στα KV του οτε , μου λεει φιλος τεχνικος πεδιου του οτε , εχουν θεμα capacity 

Δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε βγει ενα standard , του τυπου . Ολοι θα μπορειτε να δωσετε αυτα τα προφιλ , αυτες τις ταχύτητες με αυτo το upsteam bandwidth , μου φαινετε εξερετικα κουλη η τοσο μεγαλη Διαφοροποίηση 
 (ο ενας να "τερματιζει " σε 17a και ο αλλος να δινει απλόχερα 35b ακομη και σε γραμμες που δε χρειαζεται )

----------


## pankostas

Είχαμε τελικά καμιά αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200?

----------


## netblues

Μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται αλλος συντονισμος Αν αυτα τα πραγματα τα ρυθμισεις, τοτε ολο και καποιος θα εχει καποιο θεμα, και στο τελος καταληγεις να παιζεις με τον ελαχιστον κοινο παρονομαστη, που σπανιως ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.
Το 35b οσο οι αποστασεις δεν ειναι μεγαλες δεν ενοχλει κανεναν.
Το οτι δεν εχει καρτες 35b η vf ειναι μαλλον παροδικό, μιας και στις περιοχες που εχει παρει εχει καθε λογο να παει σε ftth. Προφανως το τσιγκουνευτικε, αν και αμφιβαλλω οτι εχει πλεον διαφορα τιμης το 17 με το 35.
Οσο για το capacity του οτε, δεν εχει νοημα να προσθεσει κιαλλες καρτες/dslam μιας και σκοπευει να το γυρίσει σε ftth, ειδικότερα εκεί που έχει πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## user2163

Γενικά δεν νομίζω να γίνουν πολλές επενδύσεις τώρα σε τέτοια πράγματα, αφού το πάμε για ολικό ftth γιατί να χαραμίσουν χρήματα για capacity;
Ας τα ρίξουν σε ίνες μέχρι το χώρο του πελάτη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι παρατήρησα εγω μεσα σε ολη τη αναμπουμπούλα της αναθύμησης  . η καθε εταιρια , οταν setαρε τις VDSL καμπηνες της , εκανε του κεφαλιου της χωρις να ενδιαφέρετε για "interopability"  Με τους αλλους . 
> 
> η VF δε εχει βαλει 35b miniDislam s ,  αρα υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες  παροχος που ειχε VPU εκει πανω δε μπορουσε να δωσει 200αρα & τωρα οσοι εχουμε KV απο τη voda και 100αρα δε μπορουμε να πάρουμε θεωρητικά παραπάνω ταχύτητα . 
> η Wind , γυρνάει τους πάντες σε 35b 
> και στα KV του οτε , μου λεει φιλος τεχνικος πεδιου του οτε , εχουν θεμα capacity 
> 
> Δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε βγει ενα standard , του τυπου . Ολοι θα μπορειτε να δωσετε αυτα τα προφιλ , αυτες τις ταχύτητες με αυτo το upsteam bandwidth , μου φαινετε εξερετικα κουλη η τοσο μεγαλη Διαφοροποίηση 
>  (ο ενας να "τερματιζει " σε 17a και ο αλλος να δινει απλόχερα 35b ακομη και σε γραμμες που δε χρειαζεται )


Έτσι έγιναν από την αρχή, δεν ξέρω γιατί προφανώς δεν υπήρχε κάποιο standard όπως λες πλέον δεν περιμένω αλλαγές μιας και πάμε για ftth, απλά θα μπουν ftth πιο γρήγορα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν διαθεσιμότητες για 200άρες.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι παρατήρησα εγω μεσα σε ολη τη αναμπουμπούλα της αναθύμησης  . η καθε εταιρια , οταν setαρε τις VDSL καμπηνες της , εκανε του κεφαλιου της χωρις να ενδιαφέρετε για "interopability"  Με τους αλλους . 
> 
> η VF δε εχει βαλει 35b miniDislam s ,  αρα υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες  παροχος που ειχε VPU εκει πανω δε μπορουσε να δωσει 200αρα & τωρα οσοι εχουμε KV απο τη voda και 100αρα δε μπορουμε να πάρουμε θεωρητικά παραπάνω ταχύτητα . 
> η Wind , γυρνάει τους πάντες σε 35b 
> και στα KV του οτε , μου λεει φιλος τεχνικος πεδιου του οτε , εχουν θεμα capacity 
> 
> *Δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε βγει ενα standard , του τυπου* . Ολοι θα μπορειτε να δωσετε αυτα τα προφιλ , αυτες τις ταχύτητες με αυτo το upsteam bandwidth , μου φαινετε εξερετικα κουλη η τοσο μεγαλη Διαφοροποίηση 
>  (ο ενας να "τερματιζει " σε 17a και ο αλλος να δινει απλόχερα 35b ακομη και σε γραμμες που δε χρειαζεται )


Υποτιθεται οτι οι προδιαγραφες του VDSL που η ιδια η ΕΕΤΤ θεσπισε για το "καρτελ" των 3, θα ηταν οι γραμμες να μπορουν να προσφερουν μεχρι και 300 Mbps.
Πακετο 300 Mbps δεν εχουμε δει απο κανεναν, και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο κανενας παροχος δεν τηρησε τις προδιαγραφες στο ακεραιο.
Ο αλλος βαζει κασετες 17a, ο αλλος καθυστερησε τις καμπινες μεχρι και 2(!!!) ολοκληρα χρονια, και τωρα μολις διαβαζουμε οτι κι ο ΟΤΕ εχει θεματα capacity.
Γενικα για ολο αυτο το μπαχαλο αποκλειστικα υπευθυνη ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## sdikr

> Υποτιθεται οτι οι προδιαγραφες του VDSL που η ιδια η ΕΕΤΤ θεσπισε για το "καρτελ" των 3, θα ηταν οι γραμμες να μπορουν να προσφερουν μεχρι και 300 Mbps.
> Πακετο 300 Mbps δεν εχουμε δει απο κανεναν, και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο κανενας παροχος δεν τηρησε τις προδιαγραφες στο ακεραιο.
> Ο αλλος βαζει κασετες 17a, ο αλλος καθυστερησε τις καμπινες μεχρι και 2(!!!) ολοκληρα χρονια, και τωρα μολις διαβαζουμε οτι κι ο ΟΤΕ εχει θεματα capacity.
> Γενικα για ολο αυτο το μπαχαλο αποκλειστικα υπευθυνη ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ.


Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο;  έχει κάποιο λινκ σχετικά με αυτές τις προδιαγραφές για το vdsl

----------


## jkoukos

> Υποτιθεται οτι οι προδιαγραφες του VDSL που η ιδια η ΕΕΤΤ θεσπισε για το "καρτελ" των 3, θα ηταν οι γραμμες να μπορουν να προσφερουν μεχρι και 300 Mbps.


Σωστά! Άλλο το μέγιστο θεωρητικό και εντελώς διαφορετικό αν είναι εφικτό στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων.




> Πακετο 300 Mbps δεν εχουμε δει απο κανεναν, και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο κανενας παροχος δεν τηρησε τις προδιαγραφες στο ακεραιο.


Έχεις υπόψη να έχουν δοθεί πακέτα 300άρια σε πάροχο της Ευρώπης σε VDSL;
Ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι προδιαγραφές που δεν τηρήθηκαν;

Υποχρέωση εκ του κανονισμού είχαν για απλό Vectoring, δηλαδή 17a διότι αυτό υπήρχε τότε. Το Super Vectoring (35b) προέκυψε στην πορεία, όπως επίσης και το G. Fast που τελικά δεν προχώρησε στην πλειοψηφία των παρόχων στην Ευρώπη.
Τέλος το VDSL είναι εκ φύσεως ασυμμετρικό και το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο που συνήθως δίνεται είναι 250/50.

----------


## finos

> Γενικά δεν νομίζω να γίνουν πολλές επενδύσεις τώρα σε τέτοια πράγματα, *αφού το πάμε για ολικό ftth* γιατί να χαραμίσουν χρήματα για capacity;
> Ας τα ρίξουν σε ίνες μέχρι το χώρο του πελάτη.
> Έτσι έγιναν από την αρχή, δεν ξέρω γιατί προφανώς δεν υπήρχε κάποιο standard όπως λες πλέον δεν περιμένω αλλαγές μιας και πάμε για ftth, απλά θα μπουν ftth πιο γρήγορα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν διαθεσιμότητες για 200άρες.


ακριβώς , Θεωρω πως οτι λευτα ηταν να ριξουν στο VDSL τα ριξαν (οσο και να με συμφέρει να βαλει η VF 35B καρτα) ...θα ηταν απλα ..."χαζο" .   




> Υποτιθεται οτι οι προδιαγραφες του VDSL που η ιδια η ΕΕΤΤ θεσπισε για το "καρτελ" των 3, θα ηταν οι γραμμες να μπορουν να προσφερουν μεχρι και 300 Mbps.
> Πακετο 300 Mbps δεν εχουμε δει απο κανεναν, και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο κανενας παροχος δεν τηρησε τις προδιαγραφες στο ακεραιο.
> Ο αλλος βαζει κασετες 17a, ο αλλος καθυστερησε τις καμπινες μεχρι και 2(!!!) ολοκληρα χρονια, και τωρα μολις διαβαζουμε οτι κι ο ΟΤΕ εχει θεματα capacity.
> Γενικα για ολο αυτο το μπαχαλο αποκλειστικα υπευθυνη ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ.


κοιτα , μεχρι 300mbps ειναι....καπως ... ακομη και το 35b spec του VDSL2  τερματίζει με μέγιστα θεωρητικά τα 300/100 .... αλλα σε ιδανικές συνθήκες 
Δεν ξερω αλλα μονο ιδανικο δεν θα τον ελεγα τον χαλκο της χωρας ..    

Εγγραφο για το rollout του VDSL οντως καπου το εχει δει (μαλιστα ηταν και φεκ , θα το ψαξω και θα το κανω edit ή καινουριο Post ,ειχε τιτλο αν θυμαμαι καλα "καλυψη φασματος VDSL " ? ) 
θυμαμαι ανάφεραν για τη χρηση των προφιλ 17a και του G.IMP σε συνεργασία με Vectoring .  Αν οπως γραφεις , ελεγαν στη αρχη για 300mbps τοτε το ποιο πιθανο η εεττ να ζητουσε 35b 

η VF εβαλε μονο 17a  ,γιατι προφανως ηταν ποιο φθηνος εξοπλησμος και στη πραγματικοτητα οι συνδρομητές στις 200αρες θα ηταν πολλοι λιγοτεροι .. 

και η ΕΕΤΤ σφυριξε αδιαφορη...  





> Σωστά! Άλλο το μέγιστο θεωρητικό και εντελώς διαφορετικό αν είναι εφικτό στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων.
> 
> 
> Έχεις υπόψη να έχουν δοθεί πακέτα 300άρια σε πάροχο της Ευρώπης σε VDSL;
> Ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι προδιαγραφές που δεν τηρήθηκαν;
> 
> Υποχρέωση εκ του κανονισμού είχαν για απλό Vectoring, δηλαδή 17a διότι αυτό υπήρχε τότε. Το Super Vectoring (35b) προέκυψε στην πορεία, όπως επίσης και το G. Fast που τελικά δεν προχώρησε στην πλειοψηφία των παρόχων στην Ευρώπη.
> Τέλος το* VDSL είναι εκ φύσεως ασυμμετρικό* και το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο που συνήθως δίνεται είναι 250/50.


Δεν λεμε να δωσουν και gigaUp/gigaDown... αλλα εμενα προσωπικα με ειναι περιεργο οταν  βλεπουμε 2/3 απο τους παροχους να κανουν του κεφαλιου τους χωρις "ελενχο" οσο αναφορα τα KV τους . το πολυ 100 ο ενας ,ενω ο αλλος δινει αβερτα 35B...

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν λεμε να δωσουν και gigaUp/gigaDown... αλλα εμενα προσωπικα με ειναι περιεργο οταν  βλεπουμε 2/3 απο τους παροχους να κανουν του κεφαλιου τους χωρις "ελενχο" οσο αναφορα τα KV τους . το πολυ 100 ο ενας ,ενω ο αλλος δινει αβερτα 35B...


Ακριβως αυτο λεω κι εγω. Αν κοιταξει κανεις τους τιμοκαταλογους χονδρικης, και οι 3 εχουν χονδρικη για 300 Mbps και μαλιστα οι τιμες ειναι σχεδον ιδιες. 
Απο κει και περα, αλλος βαζει καμπινες 17a, αλλος βαζει τις 35αρες και ο αλλος καθυστερει καμπινες μεχρι και 2 χρονια. 
Κι ολα αυτα ενω εχουν παρει κρατικο χρημα. 
Μονη υπευθυνη για αυτο το μπαχαλο ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## jkoukos

Πουθενά στον πλανήτη Γη σε VDSL δεν δίδεται συμμετρικό, ακόμη και αν το πακέτο ταχύτητας είναι μικρό και καλύπτεται λόγω απόστασης χαλαρά, π.χ. 50/50 ή 100/100. Είναι τεχνικά αδύνατον εκ προδιαγραφής.

Όσον αφορά προφίλ 35b, κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους διότι απλά δεν προβλέπεται και δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση, άρα και έλεγχος. Αυτό που ζητά ο καθένας , αυτό ακριβώς του εγκρίνεται. Ο κανονισμός αναφέρεται σε Vectoring και τέτοιο είναι το 17a. Δεν αναφέρεται σε μέγιστες ταχύτητες αλλά στις ελάχιστες. Δεν είναι φρούτο των δικών μας παρόχων, αλλά παντού, ασχέτως αν οι δικοί μας δίνουν το ελάχιστο ειδικά στο upload.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακριβως αυτο λεω κι εγω. Αν κοιταξει κανεις τους τιμοκαταλογους χονδρικης, και οι 3 εχουν χονδρικη για 300 Mbps και μαλιστα οι τιμες ειναι σχεδον ιδιες.


Ποιος δίνει χοντρική πακέτο σύνδεσης 300άρι; Κανείς!
Το είχαν κάποτε στην αρχή Vodafone και Wind, που αρχικά προβλεπόταν να βάλουν σε λίγες περιοχές G.Fast (καμία σχέση με το 35b). Αργότερα άλλαξαν τον προγραμματισμό, αφαιρώντας το G.Fast και ταυτόχρονα τα αντίστοιχα πακέτα χοντρικής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κι ολα αυτα ενω εχουν παρει κρατικο χρημα.


Τι έχουν πάρει; Σεντ τσακιστό δεν έχουν λάβει και όλες οι επενδύσεις είναι με ίδια κεφάλαια ή δανεισμό.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι έχουν πάρει; Σεντ τσακιστό δεν έχουν λάβει και όλες οι επενδύσεις είναι με ίδια κεφάλαια ή δανεισμό.


Το sfbb τι ειναι;

----------


## x_undefined

> Το sfbb τι ειναι;


Επιδότηση στους συνδρομητές. Αν και έμμεσα βοηθάει και τους παρόχους, γιατί δεν παίζει αλλιώς να είχε έστω και την ανταπόκριση που είχε τώρα.

----------


## terism69

> Επιδότηση στους συνδρομητές.


Αν δεν υπήρχε η επιδότηση του  sfbb , σίγουρα οι συνδέσεις ftth θα ήταν πολύ λιγότερες

----------


## KostakisK

> Αν δεν υπήρχε η επιδότηση του  sfbb , σίγουρα οι συνδέσεις ftth θα ήταν πολύ λιγότερες


ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ!!!!!!

----------


## matelas

> Τι έχουν πάρει; Σεντ τσακιστό δεν έχουν λάβει και όλες οι επενδύσεις είναι με ίδια κεφάλαια ή δανεισμό.


Δεν έχει σχέση με fttc/ftth αλλά η hol δεν είχε πάρει κάποτε μέσω της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας για να στήσει δίκτυο; Η θυμάμαι λάθος.

----------


## x_undefined

> Αν δεν υπήρχε η επιδότηση του sfbb , σίγουρα οι συνδέσεις ftth θα ήταν πολύ λιγότερες


Ναι, είναι ακριβώς η 2η πρότασή μου στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

> Επιδότηση στους συνδρομητές. Αν και έμμεσα βοηθάει και τους παρόχους, γιατί δεν παίζει αλλιώς να είχε έστω και την ανταπόκριση που είχε τώρα.


Χωρις sfbb κανενας απο τους 3 παροχους δεν θα ειχε στησει δικτυο fttx. 
Ειναι εμμεση επιδοτηση προς τους παροχους. 
Κι ενω οι παροχοι (εστω και εμμεσα) καρπωνονται επιδοτησεις 
1. Οι τιμες στην χονδρικη ειναι fixed και προσυνεννοημενες
2. Στα χαρτια δινουν χονδρικη μεχρι 300 mbps (στην πραξη παλι οχι)
3. Ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει
Μονο στις τιμες υπαρχει συνεννοηση κι η ΕΕΤΤ σφυριζει αδιαφορα για τις προδοαγραφες των δικτυων. 
Σε καμια αλλη ευρωπαϊκη αγορα δεν συμβαινουν τετοια αισχη.

----------


## terism69

> Χωρις sfbb κανενας απο τους 3 παροχους δεν θα ειχε στησει δικτυο fttx.


Βάζοντας το fttx θα βάζεις μέσα ασφαλώς και το fttc , που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν επιδοτείτε από το sfbb, και ούτε κάποια επιβάρυνση υπάρχει στον συνδρομητή, εκτός και αν αλλάζει πρόγραμμα και πάει σε μεγαλύτερο, όσο αφορά το ftth κάποιο τρόπο θα έβρισκαν οι παροχοι για το προωθήσουν, τώρα δωρεάν εγκατάσταση, η μέρος αυτής θα ήταν αυτό δωρεάν το κόστος σύνδεσης, το ότι βοήθησε το sfbb κάποιοι, να βάλουν ftth και οι παροχοι να επενδύσουν σε τετοια διχτυα, αυτό να λέγετε διαφορετικά θα πηγαίναν στα τυφλά

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν έχει σχέση με fttc/ftth αλλά η hol δεν είχε πάρει κάποτε μέσω της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας για να στήσει δίκτυο; Η θυμάμαι λάθος.


Στην ΕΕ απαγορεύονται επιδοτήσεις σε τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Η HOL εξαγόρασε (2010/212007) τις Αττικές Διαδρομές Τηλεπικοινωνίες και βρέθηκε για αρκετό διάστημα με το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών.




> Ειναι εμμεση επιδοτηση προς τους παροχους.


Δεν είναι ούτε έμμεση. Τυράκι είναι να φτιάξουν τέτοια δίκτυα.
Ούτως ή άλλως το ίδιο πάγιο θα πάρουν, είτε κατευθείαν από τον πελάτη είτε ένα μέρος του από την δράση.



> Στα χαρτια δινουν χονδρικη μεχρι 300 mbps (στην πραξη παλι οχι)


Το ξανάγραψες και σου ανέφερα 'ότι δεν υπάρχει πακέτο 300άρι στην χοντρική.

----------


## KostakisK

Παιδιά έλεος μέχρι 200 είναι

- - - Updated - - -

Απο την OTE wholesale

----------


## jkoukos

.. και σε Vodafone το ίδιο. 
Όπως ανέφερα είχαν βγάλει αρχικά τέτοιο πακέτο λόγω G.Fast αλλά στην πορεία καταργήθηκε.

----------


## matelas

> Στην ΕΕ απαγορεύονται επιδοτήσεις σε τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Η HOL εξαγόρασε (2010/21?) τις Αττικές Διαδρομές και βρέθηκε για αρκετό διάστημα με το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών


Κάπου το 2007-08 έχω την εντύπωση ότι διάβαζα για χρηματοδότηση και σε τοπικά μέσα (μιας κ είμαι επαρχία) επειδή είχε φέρει ιδιόκτητο και ήταν η πρώτη εταιρία που ήρθε στην περιοχή μετά τον οτε. 

Με μια αναζήτηση βλέπω:

Στα τέλη Απριλίου 2007 η HoL απέκτησε το 100% της Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε. (αποκτώντας σηµαντικές υποδοµές και πελάτες στην Αττική) και στη συνέχεια, τον Ιούνιο του 2007 συµφώνησε µε τη Vodafone/Panafon για την παροχή υπηρεσιών ευρυζωνικού δικτύου και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. 
*Η εταιρεία έχει αρχίσει να δηµιουργεί σηµαντική υποδοµή στην Θεσσαλία, Ήπειρο, ∆υτική και Κεντρική Ελλάδα εξ' αιτίας της ανάληψης των τριών επιδοτούµενων έργων της Πρόσκλησης 157 του ΕΠΚτΠ.*

πηγή

Επίσης:

Η hellas online ολοκλήρωσε το έργο ανάπτυξης υποδομών ευρυζωνικής που παρέχει τη δυνατότητα σε κατοίκους της περιφέρειας να αποκτήσουν γρήγορο Internet με ADSL πρόσβαση, στο πλαίσιο της δράσης *«Χρηματοδότηση επιχειρήσεων για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στις Περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας» που διαχειρίστηκε η Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας A.E. (ΚτΠ Α.Ε.)* για το Γ’ Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης. Η hellas online είχε αναλάβει 3 από τις συνολικά 7 περιφέρειες

πηγή

Την επιδότηση/χρηματοδότηση που αναφέρουν ποιος την έκανε;





> Παιδιά έλεος μέχρι 200 είναι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Απο την OTE wholesale


Σε κάποια φάση η διαθεσιμότητα του οτε έβγαζε μέχρι 1Gbps.  :ROFL:

----------


## jkoukos

> Την επιδότηση/χρηματοδότηση που αναφέρουν ποιος την έκανε;


Μα πρόκειται για επιδότηση αναβάθμισης ή δημιουργίας δικτύου δημόσιων υπηρεσιών, που απλά τις ανέλαβε η HOL. Δεν είχαν κάποια  σχέση με δικό της δίκτυο.
Το δεύτερο αφορούσε το Rural που η HOL (μέσω INTRAKAT) ανέλαβε το 1 LOT και τα άλλα 2 ο ΟΤΕ. Και αυτό είναι δημόσιο έργο με την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ αυτή την φορά.

----------


## matelas

> Μα πρόκειται για επιδότηση αναβάθμισης ή δημιουργίας δικτύου δημόσιων υπηρεσιών, που απλά τις ανέλαβε η HOL. Δεν είχαν κάποια  σχέση με δικό της δίκτυο.
> Το δεύτερο αφορούσε το Rural που η HOL (μέσω INTRAKAT) ανέλαβε το 1 LOT και τα άλλα 2 ο ΟΤΕ. Και αυτό είναι δημόσιο έργο με την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ αυτή την φορά.


"Η hellas online ολοκλήρωσε το έργο ανάπτυξης υποδομών ευρυζωνικής *που παρέχει τη δυνατότητα σε κατοίκους της περιφέρειας να αποκτήσουν γρήγορο Internet με ADSL πρόσβαση*, *στο πλαίσιο της δράσης «Χρηματοδότηση επιχειρήσεων για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στις Περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας» που διαχειρίστηκε η Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας A.E. (ΚτΠ Α.Ε.)* για το Γ’ Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης. Η hellas online είχε αναλάβει 3 από τις συνολικά 7 περιφέρειες."

Μα αναφέρει "ADSL πρόσβαση σε κατοίκους στο πλαίσιο της δράσης «Χρηματοδότηση επιχειρήσεων για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στις Περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας»." 

Είναι δημόσιο οι κάτοικοι;  


Βρήκα και την πηγή που διάβαζα το 2007:

"Υλοποιώντας το έργο “Ανάπτυξη Ευρυζωνικότητας στην Περιφέρεια” η ιδιωτική εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών Hellas On Line (HOL) πέρνα αυτές τις ημέρες δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην πόλη της Ναυπάκτου.
*
Πρόκειται για ένα συνχρηματοδοτούμενο κατά 50% έργο απ’ την “Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας”*, που αναμένεται να δώσει νέα πνοή στις ταχύτητες πρόσβασης στο διαδύκτιο και στις ραγδαία αναπτυσσόμενες υπηρεσίες που αυτό προσφέρει.

Το έργο αφορά την ανάπτυξη των δικτυακών υποδομών που απαιτούνται για την κάλυψη των αναγκών 1.500.000 πολιτών και επιχειρήσεων που βρίσκονται στη Κεντρική Ελλάδα, την Εύβοια, τα νησιά του Ιονίου και των Κυκλάδων καθώς και τη Βόρεια Πελοπόννησο. Στις περιοχές αυτές θα εγκατασταθούν συνολικά περισσότερες από 120.000 ADSL συνδέσεις σε 350 κομβικά σημεία τα οποία έχουν επιλεγεί με γνώμονα αφενός την κάλυψη του μεγαλύτερου μέρους του πληθυσμού,* αφετέρου δε στην εξυπηρέτηση μικρών πόλεων και χωριών που δύσκολα θα δικαιολογούσαν την απαραίτητη επένδυση από την hellas online χωρίς την αρωγή της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας. Η χρηματοδότηση της Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας αφορά επίσης κονδύλια για την τόνωση της ζήτησης ώστε να υπάρξει συστηματική ενημέρωση του πληθυσμού και να παρασχεθούν κίνητρα απόκτησης του βασικού εξοπλισμού της υπηρεσίας."*

Περισσότερα στην πηγή.

----------


## dslsub

Το G.Fast στερείται νοήματος και ορθώς το παρακάμπτουν. Ποιος θα πάει την οπτική ίνα στο υπόγειο ή την αυλή μιας πολυκατοικίας και αντί να μοιράσει με θύρες gigabit ethernet θα βάλει καμπίνα με ζεύγη pppoe.

Και στην πραγματικότητα δεν μοιράζει ούτε ethernet αλλά σπάει την ίνα σε μικρότερες ίνες και τις στέλνει στα διαμερίσματα.

----------


## minas

> Το G.Fast στερείται νοήματος και ορθώς το παρακάμπτουν. Ποιος θα πάει την οπτική ίνα στο υπόγειο ή την αυλή μιας πολυκατοικίας και αντί να μοιράσει με θύρες gigabit ethernet θα βάλει καμπίνα με ζεύγη pppoe.
> 
> Και στην πραγματικότητα δεν μοιράζει ούτε ethernet αλλά σπάει την ίνα σε μικρότερες ίνες και τις στέλνει στα διαμερίσματα.


Νομίζω ότι το αρχικό πλάνο της Wind ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το G.Fast μόνο ως FTTC, χωρίς ενδιάμεσο σημείο διανομής - ακριβώς όπως το VDSL2 35b, απλά με δυνατότητα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας για τις πολύ κοντινές συνδέσεις.

----------


## globalnoise

Η Vodafone έχει εξοπλίσει όλες (σχεδόν?) τις καμπίνες της με κάρτες 17a και ταυτόχρονα έχει προαναγγείλει *μετατροπή των FTTC δικτύων της σε FTTH*.

Με άλλα λόγια έχει επίσημα δηλώσει οτι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί να αναβαθμίσει το FTTC της σε 35b.

Μακάρι να κουνιόταν και λίγο να ξεκινήσει την υλοποίηση της μετατροπής που προανήγγειλε βέβαια.. αλλά άκρα του τάφου σιωπή.

----------


## tigra23

Έχουμε ιδέα το κόστος χονδρικής μιας κάρτας 35b;

----------


## georgep138

> Η Vodafone έχει εξοπλίσει όλες (σχεδόν?) τις καμπίνες της με κάρτες 17a και ταυτόχρονα έχει προαναγγείλει *μετατροπή των FTTC δικτύων της σε FTTH*.
> Με άλλα λόγια έχει επίσημα δηλώσει οτι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί να αναβαθμίσει το FTTC της σε 35b.
> Μακάρι να κουνιόταν και λίγο να ξεκινήσει την υλοποίηση της μετατροπής που προανήγγειλε βέβαια.. αλλά άκρα του τάφου σιωπή.


Πού είναι γραμμένες, αυτές οι προαναγγελείες και οι δηλώσεις ?
Σε παρακαλώ για κανένα link.
Θέλω να τις διαβάσω.

----------


## ds12

> Πού είναι γραμμένες, αυτές οι προαναγγελείες και οι δηλώσεις ?
> Σε παρακαλώ για κανένα link.
> Θέλω να τις διαβάσω.


https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...i-optikes.html

----------


## georgep138

> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...i-optikes.html


Γράφει στο άρθρο, ότι ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας Χάρης Μπρουμίδης,είπε:
_Αυτό γίνεται εφικτό μέσα από τη μετατροπή των δικτύων Fiber to the Cabinet (FTTC), δηλαδή των δικτύων οπτικών ινών που τερματίζουν στην υπαίθρια καμπίνα, σε  FTTH_
Τι θα κάνει, δεν κατάλαβα :
1) Θα βάλουν δίπλα στην VDSL καμπίνα, μία άλλη FTTH ?
2) Θα μετατρέψουν την VDSL καμπίνα, σε FTTH ?
Στην 2η περίπτωση, αυτοί που έχουν Vdsl σε άλλο πάροχο, θα τους υποχρεώσει να έχου FTTH ?
Και πώς θα συμφωνήσουν ο Χ συνδρομητής του π.χ ΟΤΕ στην τιμή που θα θέλει ο π.χ. ΟΤΕ ?
Και πως θα συμφωνήσει ο ΟΤΕ, στην τιμή που θα θέλει ο Χ συνδρομητής του ?
Και πώς θα επιβάλει στον π.χ. ΟΤΕ, να αγοράσει , αναγκαστικά από την Vodafone FTTH,
ενώ μέχρι τώρα αγόραζε vdsl?

----------


## Iris07

Ρώτα τον πρόεδρο!  :Razz:

----------


## dslsub

> Νομίζω ότι το αρχικό πλάνο της Wind ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το G.Fast μόνο ως FTTC, χωρίς ενδιάμεσο σημείο διανομής - ακριβώς όπως το VDSL2 35b, απλά με δυνατότητα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας για τις πολύ κοντινές συνδέσεις.


Με τις Ελληνικές χάλκινες γραμμές πολύ αισιόδοξο το πλάνο της. Ελάχιστοι θα ωφελούνταν από ταχύτητες G.Fast.
Αλλά ναι θεωρητικά μπορούσε να εγκαταστήσει τις καρτέλες G.Fast σε καμπίνες vdsl και από ταχύτητα όποιος πιάσει έπιασε.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τι θα κάνει, δεν κατάλαβα :


Θεωρητικά είναι εφικτό και αυτή ήταν η αρχική σκέψη όλων. Στην πράξη θεωρώ μη υλοποιήσιμη για διάφορους λόγους.
Το εύκολο είναι να έρθουν περισσότερες οπτικές ίνες μέσω τον υπαρχόντων σωληνώσεων που έχουν ήδη περάσει, σε κάθε FTTC καμπίνα.
Μετά θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί δίπλα μία μικρή παθητική καμπίνα για τον οπτικό κατανεμητή (διότι στην υπάρχουσα δεν υπάρχει επαρκής χώρος) και μετά είναι το δύσκολο και χρονοβόρο κομμάτι των έργων για να φθάσει η οπτική ίνα σε κάθε οικοδομή που καλύπτεται σήμερα από την FTTC καμπίνα.

Τα υπόλοιπα που ρωτάς δεν έχουν ουσία, καθώς ήδη υπάρχουν περιοχές που η Cosmote καλύπτει ταυτόχρονα την ίδια οικοδομή με FTTC και FTTH.
Πρόκειται για 2 διακριτά δίκτυα, ένα με χαλκό και το άλλο με οπτική ίνα, ταυτόχρονα ενεργά και τα 2. Ο πάροχος που του ανήκουν αυτά, υποχρεούται να δώσει στην χοντρική και ήδη όλοι έχουν αντίστοιχα πακέτα.
Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα πολιτικής των άλλων παρόχων, σε ποιο δίκτυο θα νοικιάσουν υπηρεσία και των πελατών τους ποια από τα 2 θα επιλέξουν για σύνδεση.

----------


## stefanos1999

> καθώς ήδη υπάρχουν περιοχές που η Cosmote καλύπτει ταυτόχρονα την ίδια οικοδομή με FTTC και FTTH.


  Ftth σε περιοχή με καμπίνα fttc άλλου παρόχου βάζει?

----------


## KostakisK

Στην ουσία η πουτ@ν@φον θα κάνει το εξής: Μετατροπή της FTTC (VDSL KV) Καμπίνας σε ftth. Παρόλα αυτά συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες οτι ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να έβαζε ftth να τελείωνε η υπόθεση

----------


## jkoukos

> Ftth σε περιοχή με καμπίνα fttc άλλου παρόχου βάζει?


Μέχρι σήμερα βάζει FTTH σε κάποιες περιοχές που ήδη έχει κάλυψη με δικές της καμπίνες FTTC.

----------


## stefanos1999

οπότε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα αν η περιοχή έχει fttc άλλου παρόχου κοινώς την έκατσες (για ftth)

----------


## dslsub

Είδα ιδίοις όμμασι λίγες ημέρες πριν το Πάσχα, 2 καμπίνες fttc και ftth δίπλα και μάλιστα κολλητά η μία στην άλλη. Τις είδα σε κεντρική αρτηρία επαρχιακής πόλης αλλά λίγο πιο μακρυά από το αστικό κέντρο.

Έχει αρχίσει η επικάλυψη του fttc από ftth ήδη. Στο σημείο στην κεντρική αρτηρία είχε φαρδύτερο πεζοδρόμιο και το οικόπεδο του διπλανού κτίσματος ήταν υπερυψωμένο με μάντρα.

Δεν υπήρχε ενόχληση και τις έβαλαν κολλητά λοιπόν.

----------


## jkoukos

> Μα αναφέρει "ADSL πρόσβαση σε κατοίκους στο πλαίσιο της δράσης «Χρηματοδότηση επιχειρήσεων για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στις Περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας»."


Δεν είχα ανοίξει πριν τους συνδέσμους. Έχεις δίκιο, πρόκειται για άλλο παλαιότερο θέμα.
Ουσιαστικά ήταν ένα πρόγραμμα της ΕΕ για άνοιγμα της συγκεκριμένης αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών σε χώρες που υπήρχε πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο. 
Επιδοτούσε με 50% την υλική υποδομή σε μικρούς τοπικούς παρόχους, για να δημιουργηθεί ανταγωνισμός έναντι των εταιρειών που κατείχαν το υπάρχον χάλκινο δίκτυο και ταυτόχρονα υπήρχε επιδότηση στις συνδέσεις των πελατών τους.

Υπήρχε διαγωνιστική διαδικασία με συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια και στόχους στην υλοποίηση και σε ποσοστό γεωγραφικής κάλυψης (διότι ο ΟΤΕ έλεγε τότε ότι μας αρκούσε το ISDN). Σε πολλές χώρες της Ευρώπης το έργο υλοποιήθηκε σε τοπικό δημοτικό επίπεδο, ενώ σε κάποιες, όπως σε μας από μικρούς παρόχους ή τεχνικές εταιρείες και είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την ουσιαστική εφαρμογή και επέκταση του LLU έναντι του υφιστάμενου ΧΕΓ.

Η χώρα χωρίστηκε σε 7 περιοχές (εκτός περιφέρειας Αττικής και Θεσσαλονίκης που δεν μπήκαν στο πρόγραμμα) και πήραν μέρος γύρω στις 10 εταιρείες διάφορων κλάδων. Τελικά η HOL ανέλαβε 3, η Forthnet 2 και από μία η Tellas και η Κυπριακή ΑΤΗΚ (Cyta που ακόμη δεν είχε παρουσία στην Ελλάδα).
Αποτέλεσε πρόδρομο των μετέπειτα Rural και UFBB, αλλά αυτά πλέον με την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ (που νομοθετήθηκαν το 2009).

----------


## Iris07

> οπότε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα αν η περιοχή έχει fttc άλλου παρόχου κοινώς την έκατσες (για ftth)


Δεν συμφέρει όπως φαίνεται γιατί θα έπρεπε να σκάψει σχεδόν ένα νέο δίκτυο σε όλη την περιοχή..

Οι πάροχοι έχουν βάλει παντού τους μαύρους σωλήνες που είναι τώρα άδειοι, για μελλοντική χρήση..
Κοντά στα φρεάτια που φτάνουν αυτοί θα μπορούσαν μελλοντικά να βάλουν νέες καμπίνες για FTTH, 
και μετά ανά γειτονιά νέα σκαψίματα μέχρι τα σπίτια για τις οπτικές..

----------


## stefanos1999

κλαφτα Χαραλάμπη φάση βλέπω αν η περιοχή (του fttc) δεν είναι του οτε .

----------


## dimitri_ns

Πανωσήκωμα, οι καμπίνες παίρνουν ?   :Razz: 
ή
μόνο δίπλα ?

----------


## jkoukos

> οπότε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα αν η περιοχή έχει fttc άλλου παρόχου κοινώς την έκατσες (για ftth)


Για ποιον λόγο; Τουναντίον που θεωρητικά μας βολεύει διότι θα υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός.

- - - Updated - - -




> κλαφτα Χαραλάμπη φάση βλέπω αν η περιοχή (του fttc) δεν είναι του οτε .


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό.

----------


## stefanos1999

ο προβληματισμός είναι ότι αν δεν μπαίνει σε περιοχές με fttc άλλων θα περιμένουμε πολύ...
Υπάρχει κάποιο νομικό κώλυμα ή απλά είναι οικονομικα ασύμφορο;

----------


## dslsub

Α οκ πριν αναφέρθηκα σε fttc και ftth του οτέ και οι δύο καμπίνες.

----------


## eagle12

Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά να πω ότι στο νέο λογαριασμό που βγήκε, υπάρχει ενημέρωση για την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## jkoukos

> ο προβληματισμός είναι ότι αν δεν μπαίνει σε περιοχές με fttc άλλων θα περιμένουμε πολύ...
> Υπάρχει κάποιο νομικό κώλυμα ή απλά είναι οικονομικα ασύμφορο;


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κώλυμα από κανονισμό. FTTH μπορεί να βάλει όποιος θέλει, όπου θέλει και μάλιστα χωρίς καμία έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Εξ όσον φαίνεται, υπάρχει άτυπη συμφωνία μεταξύ τους να μην μπαίνουν στα χωράφια των άλλων.

Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει και η απάντηση στις ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ για τις επενδύσεις, το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο και των περισσότερων χρηστών που γράφουν πόσο καλός είναι και ο μόνος που ενδιαφέρεται για μας.
Αν θέλει, ιδού η Ρόδος και το πήδημα. Να μπει σε χωράφια άλλου και άσ' τον να φωνάζει όσο θέλει (όπως με το παρόν θέμα).

----------


## matelas

> Δεν είχα ανοίξει πριν τους συνδέσμους. Έχεις δίκιο, πρόκειται για άλλο παλαιότερο θέμα.
> Ουσιαστικά ήταν ένα πρόγραμμα της ΕΕ για άνοιγμα της συγκεκριμένης αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών σε χώρες που υπήρχε πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο. 
> Επιδοτούσε με 50% την υλική υποδομή σε μικρούς τοπικούς παρόχους, για να δημιουργηθεί ανταγωνισμός έναντι των εταιρειών που κατείχαν το υπάρχον χάλκινο δίκτυο και ταυτόχρονα υπήρχε επιδότηση στις συνδέσεις των πελατών τους.
> 
> Υπήρχε διαγωνιστική διαδικασία με συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια και στόχους στην υλοποίηση και σε ποσοστό γεωγραφικής κάλυψης (διότι ο ΟΤΕ έλεγε τότε ότι μας αρκούσε το ISDN). Σε πολλές χώρες της Ευρώπης το έργο υλοποιήθηκε σε τοπικό δημοτικό επίπεδο, ενώ σε κάποιες, όπως σε μας από μικρούς παρόχους ή τεχνικές εταιρείες και είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την ουσιαστική εφαρμογή και επέκταση του LLU έναντι του υφιστάμενου ΧΕΓ.
> 
> Η χώρα χωρίστηκε σε 7 περιοχές (εκτός περιφέρειας Αττικής και Θεσσαλονίκης που δεν μπήκαν στο πρόγραμμα) και πήραν μέρος γύρω στις 10 εταιρείες διάφορων κλάδων. Τελικά η HOL ανέλαβε 3, η Forthnet 2 και από μία η Tellas και η Κυπριακή ΑΤΗΚ (Cyta που ακόμη δεν είχε παρουσία στην Ελλάδα).
> Αποτέλεσε πρόδρομο των μετέπειτα Rural και UFBB, αλλά αυτά πλέον με την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ (που νομοθετήθηκαν το 2009).


Οπότε πράγματι είχε πάρει χρηματοδότηση. Είχε δίκιο ο @Hetfield μερικές σελίδες πίσω που είπε για κρατικό χρήμα. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν εννοούσε τόσο παλιά η για το σήμερα. 

Ευχαριστώ για τις έξτρα πληροφορίες πάντως.  :Smile: 

Ενδιαφέρον ότι ήταν και η ATHK.

----------


## jkoukos

Το δίκτυο που στήθηκε τότε, ήταν να πάει η οπτική ίνα από το πλησιέστερο κεντρικό αστικό κέντρο που είχε παρουσία ή δυνατότητα ο καθένας, έως το αντίστοιχο της απομακρυσμένης περιοχής και τον εξοπλισμό του DSLAM. Και όλα αυτά πριν από 15 χρόνια για να φθάσει το DSL σε αυτές τις περιοχές, που θα έμεναν με Dial Up μέχρι να ανατείλει ο ήλιος από την δύση ή με τις εξωφρενικές τιμές του ΧΕΓ, από εταιρείες που σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν.

Ο φίλος καθαρά εννοούσε ότι πήραν επιδότηση και έβαλαν κάρτες 17a και όχι 35b ή καθυστερούν πολύ στην εγκατάσταση των FTTC καμπίνων.



> Απο κει και περα, αλλος βαζει καμπινες 17a, αλλος βαζει τις 35αρες και ο αλλος καθυστερει καμπινες μεχρι και 2 χρονια.
> Κι ολα αυτα ενω εχουν παρει κρατικο χρημα.


Από το 2009 και μετά (που ξεκίνησαν τα ΣΔΙΤ), επιδότηση δεν υπάρχει πλέον σε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες του κλάδου. Μόνον για δημόσια έργα.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά να πω ότι στο νέο λογαριασμό που βγήκε, υπάρχει ενημέρωση για την αναβάθμιση.


Δεν ανοίγει κάτι στο
https://www.cosmote.gr/freeupgrade/

Θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν κάποια ένδειξη κάπου εάν θα αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή μας..

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κώλυμα από κανονισμό. FTTH μπορεί να βάλει όποιος θέλει, όπου θέλει και μάλιστα χωρίς καμία έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ.
> Εξ όσον φαίνεται, υπάρχει άτυπη συμφωνία μεταξύ τους να μην μπαίνουν στα χωράφια των άλλων.
> 
> Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει και η απάντηση στις ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ για τις επενδύσεις, το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο και των περισσότερων χρηστών που γράφουν πόσο καλός είναι και ο μόνος που ενδιαφέρεται για μας.
> Αν θέλει, ιδού η Ρόδος και το πήδημα. Να μπει σε χωράφια άλλου και άσ' τον να φωνάζει όσο θέλει (όπως με το παρόν θέμα).


Τη κάτσαμε πραγματικά τότε εμείς σε fttc περιοχές  Vodafone ή wind αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοια άτυπη *συμφωνία* μεταξύ τους.

----------


## x_undefined

> Δεν ανοίγει κάτι στο
> https://www.cosmote.gr/freeupgrade/


Ανοίγει στο https://www.cosmote.gr/freeupgrade, δηλαδή χωρίς το τελικό slash.

----------


## Iris07

Ok!  :Wink: 

Σε στέλνει εδώ:
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/freeupgrade.html

- - - Updated - - -




> Τη κάτσαμε πραγματικά τότε εμείς σε fttc περιοχές  Vodafone ή wind αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοια άτυπη *συμφωνία* μεταξύ τους.


Φαντάζομαι τον OTE να αρχίζει να σκάβει για να βάλει δίκτυο FTTH σε περιοχή της Wind.
Τον παίρνει χαμπάρι η Wind και ξαφνικά αρχίζει να σκάβει και αυτή.. που έχει ήδη έτοιμο δίκτυο και φτάνει 1η στα κτήρια..

Μετά οι πάροχοι αρχίζουν να μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους για το ποιος θα κάνει την κάθετη εγκατάσταση στο κτήριο..  :Razz: 
ή κάνει ο ένας πάροχος την κάθετη εγκατάσταση στο κτήριο..
και μετά όταν φτάνει και ο άλλος πάροχος θέλει να κάνει και αυτός την δικιά του, και γίνεται χαμός στην πολυκατοικία!!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

- Το ένα καλό που έκανε η Wind και της το αναγνωρίζω και αυτό, είναι ότι έβαλε αρκετές νέες καμπίνες σε ετήσιες αναθέσεις..
π.χ εμάς στα Πατήσια μας κάλυψε σε ποσοστό σχεδόν 100% ..

Η Vodafone δεν πήρε μέρος σε καμία ετήσια ανάθεση..  :Thumb down: 

Μένει πάντως και οι 2 πάροχοι να κάνουν αρκετά έργα κοντά στα A/K..
Άμα θέλει η Cosmote ας αρχίσει από αυτά!  :Cool:

----------


## deniSun

Μήπως τα δύο θέματα θα πρέπει να συγχωνευτούν;
Είναι αδύνατον να τα παρακολουθήσουμε και τα δύο.

----------


## pankostas

> Μήπως τα δύο θέματα θα πρέπει να συγχωνευτούν;
> Είναι αδύνατον να τα παρακολουθήσουμε και τα δύο.


Δύο? Τρία θέλεις να πεις. Έχει και ένα στο Cosmote Vdsl

----------


## KostakisK

> Δύο? Τρία θέλεις να πεις. Έχει και ένα στο Cosmote Vdsl


Προτείνω στους mods να μπει σύστημα για να ελέγχει την διαθεσιμότητα τίτλων. Όταν πάει κανείς να ανοίξει νέο θέμα, να ελέγχει το σύστημα αν υπάρχει η ίδια ονομασία σε άλλο θέμα

----------


## dslsub

> να μπει σύστημα για να ελέγχει την διαθεσιμότητα τίτλων


Είναι αρκετή δουλειά γιατί δεν πρόκειται μόνο περί τίτλου αλλά και περιεχομένου. Δύο νήματα με τον ίδιο τίτλο μπορεί να αποκτήσουν διαφορετική τροπή.
Πχ το ένα να μιλάει για στατιστικά μόντεμ και το άλλο για διάνοιξη γραμμών και τοποθέτηση νέων καμπινών όσον αφορά τις αναβαθμίσεις.
Δεν χρειάζεται να σπάσει κάποιος το κεφάλι του σε τέτοιο βαθμό για να επιτηρεί τις συζητήσεις.
Ένα φόρουμ είναι στο κάτω κάτω.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είναι αρκετή δουλειά γιατί δεν πρόκειται μόνο περί τίτλου αλλά και περιεχομένου. Δύο νήματα με τον ίδιο τίτλο μπορεί να αποκτήσουν διαφορετική τροπή.
> Πχ το ένα να μιλάει για στατιστικά μόντεμ και το άλλο για διάνοιξη γραμμών και τοποθέτηση νέων καμπινών όσον αφορά τις αναβαθμίσεις.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να σπάσει κάποιος το κεφάλι του σε τέτοιο βαθμό για να επιτηρεί τις συζητήσεις.
> Ένα φόρουμ είναι στο κάτω κάτω.


Ενα μόνο νήμα χρειάζεται.
Το off topic

Ολα τα άλλα μπορούν να συγχωνευτούν σε αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## dslsub

> Ολα τα άλλα μπορούν να συγχωνευτούν σε αυτό


Σαν επισκέπτες το λέμε εύκολα αλλά σαν μοντ υποθέτω πέφτει βαρεμάρα.
Θα βαριόμουν να το κάνω προσωπικά, δεν θα έμπλεκα  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα παρακολουθήσω και τα δύο.
Γράφονται τα ίδια πράγματα και στο ένα και στο άλλο.
Αρχικά υπήρχε ένα θέμα και μετά βγήκε και το άλλο σαν είδηση.
Τότε έπρεπε να γίνουν ένα και τα δύο.

----------


## pankostas

Ή πολυ απλά κλειδωνει το νεότερο από τα δύο και παραμένει το πρώτο.
Πολλές φορές οι admin το έχουν κάνει αυτό όταν βλέπουν η κατάσταση να ξεφεύγει.  Οπότε πιστεύω είναι θέμα χρόνου. Υπομονή,  κάνουν καλή δουλειά οι admin και αυτό φαίνεται.
Τώρα είχαμε και Πάσχα, λογικό δεν μπορεί να είναι όλη την ώρα μέσα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ κοίταξα για τον πατέρα μου που είναι Αρτέμιδα (Λούτσα) προς Βραυρώνα αν δείχνει κάποια διαθεσιμότητα σε vDSL για να δω αν θα διπλασιαστεί (έχει Cosmote) αλλά δεν πιάνει τίποτα...
Οπότε μάλλον θα φάει άκυρο!!

Εκεί αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει περάσει οπτικές η Wind, οπότε ίσως και αυτός να είναι ο λόγος που μάλλον το χάνει...

----------


## minas

> Εγώ κοίταξα για τον πατέρα μου που είναι Αρτέμιδα (Λούτσα) προς Βραυρώνα αν δείχνει κάποια διαθεσιμότητα σε vDSL για να δω αν θα διπλασιαστεί (έχει Cosmote) αλλά δεν πιάνει τίποτα...
> Οπότε μάλλον θα φάει άκυρο!!
> 
> Εκεί αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει περάσει οπτικές η Wind, οπότε ίσως και αυτός να είναι ο λόγος που μάλλον το χάνει...


Όπου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH δεν γίνονται διπλασιασμοί, αλλά εάν υπάρχει δεν έχεις λόγο να ψάχνεις VDSL.

----------


## Iris07

Όλη η ΑΡΤΕΜΙΔΑ Β είναι Pending στην λίστα της Wind.. (VDSL)

και στην EETT λέει Q4 2022..

----------


## DoSMaN

Στο SFBB το 19016 που ανήκει ο πατέρας μου δεν υπάρχει και είναι στην ίδια μοίρα με μένα που δεν έχει ούτε καν vDSL υποστήριξη...
(να που οφείλεται η γκαντεμιά  :Laughing:  )

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στο SFBB το 19016 που ανήκει ο πατέρας μου δεν υπάρχει και είναι στην ίδια μοίρα με μένα που δεν έχει ούτε καν vDSL υποστήριξη...
> (να που οφείλεται η γκαντεμιά  )


Κληρονομικό θάναι.
Οχι  Χάρισμα

----------


## minas

> Στο SFBB το 19016 που ανήκει ο πατέρας μου δεν υπάρχει και είναι στην ίδια μοίρα με μένα που δεν έχει ούτε καν vDSL υποστήριξη...
> (να που οφείλεται η γκαντεμιά  )


Αν η περιοχή συμπίπτει με αυτή που αναφέρει ο @Iris07, τότε περιμένεις εντός του έτος ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας VDSL.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να μην γίνει αυτόματα διπλασιασμός όταν με το καλό είναι διαθέσιμη, αλλά σίγουρα θα έχεις την επιλογή μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων από όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## sakels

> Όπου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH δεν γίνονται διπλασιασμοί, αλλά εάν υπάρχει δεν έχεις λόγο να ψάχνεις VDSL.


Το θέμα είναι με τον διπλάσιασμο έχεις την 200 στην τιμή 100, ενώ με ftth άλλη τιμή έχει η 100 και αρκετά μεγαλύτερη η 200αρα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το θέμα είναι με τον διπλάσιασμο έχεις την 200 στην τιμή 100, ενώ με ftth άλλη τιμή έχει η 100 και αρκετά μεγαλύτερη η 200αρα


Tην χρειάζεσαι την 200άρα ?

----------


## pankostas

> Το θέμα είναι με τον διπλάσιασμο έχεις την 200 στην τιμή 100, ενώ με ftth άλλη τιμή έχει η 100 και αρκετά μεγαλύτερη η 200αρα


Το ίδιο ισχύει και για όποιον έχει 200αρα και δεν μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί γιατί δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο πακέτο πχ. 300/30! Και αφορά 2 ίδιους συνδρομητές με 200αρα και Vectoring! Ο ένας πληρώνει πιο πολλά!
That's life... Έχει αναφερθεί καμία 10αρια φορές.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Θα πέσουν και αυτών οι τιμές μέχρι το καλοκαίρι (πιθανότατα πιο νωρίς)

----------


## pankostas

> Θα πέσουν και αυτών οι τιμές μέχρι το καλοκαίρι (πιθανότατα πιο νωρίς)


Όπως πάντα οι πτώσεις τιμών δεν ισχύουν για τους υπάρχων συνδρομητές.

----------


## netblues

Θα με πειτε γραφικό, αλλα μην τσιμπατε τοσο με τα μαρκετιστικα κολπα.
Μια προσφορά ειναι και αυτή καλά πουλημένη.

Αν αλλάζεις παροχο συχνά πετυχαινεις προσφορές. Ο λογος που ολοι παιζουν με 2 χρονια συμβολαια ειναι για να μην γινεται συχνα αυτο το πανηγυρι.
Ειναι σαν τα σουπερμαρκετ που δινουν το χ προιόν 1+1 δωρο. Αμα το προλαβεις νιωθεις καλα, αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση θα ξαναγορασεις..

Το σκαψιμο στους δρομους ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη. Το πλανο λεει για 3.500.000 ftth συνδεσεις μεχρι το 2025 μονο απο τον οτε
Και αλλες 600.000 χιλιαδες απο τους υπολοιπους. Ολες κιολλες οι συνδεσεις ειναι 4.500.000
Μολις φτασει στο οριο του 1.000.000 δυνητικων συνδεσεων (δλδ στο τελος του 22) θα ριξει νεα πακετα συνδεσης μαζι με διαφημιση
Τα 100mbit θα ειναι πιθανοτατα η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα ftth.
O τυπικος μεσος ορος σε  αστικες περιοχες στις αναπτυγμενες χωρες ειναι 300-600Mbit
Οι τιμες θα μεινουν ιδιες, οι ταχυτητες θα ανεβουν

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Θα με πειτε γραφικό, αλλα μην τσιμπατε τοσο με τα μαρκετιστικα κολπα.
> Μια προσφορά ειναι και αυτή καλά πουλημένη.
> 
> Αν αλλάζεις παροχο συχνά πετυχαινεις προσφορές. Ο λογος που ολοι παιζουν με 2 χρονια συμβολαια ειναι για να μην γινεται συχνα αυτο το πανηγυρι.
> Ειναι σαν τα σουπερμαρκετ που δινουν το χ προιόν 1+1 δωρο. Αμα το προλαβεις νιωθεις καλα, αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση θα ξαναγορασεις..
> 
> Το σκαψιμο στους δρομους ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη. Το πλανο λεει για 3.500.000 ftth συνδεσεις μεχρι το 2025 μονο απο τον οτε
> Και αλλες 600.000 χιλιαδες απο τους υπολοιπους. Ολες κιολλες οι συνδεσεις ειναι 4.500.000
> Μολις φτασει στο οριο του 1.000.000 δυνητικων συνδεσεων (δλδ στο τελος του 22) θα ριξει νεα πακετα συνδεσης μαζι με διαφημιση
> ...


Ακριβώς αυτό
Να εύχεστε να σκάψουν τον δρόμο σας.

ΥΓ
Ποτέ δεν αγοράζω teza στα 5€  :Razz: 
Βγαίνει προσφορά στα 2,5€
Υπομονή

----------


## deniSun

> Αν αλλάζεις παροχο συχνά πετυχαινεις προσφορές.


Και αυτά κόλπα είναι.
Σε γνωστό που ήταν ΟΤΕ, βγάζει κουπόνι για οπτική, καθυστερούν να του κάνουν την σύνδεση (την περιοχή την είχε αναλάβει η voda και είχε ενεργή εγκατάσταση από voda στην πολυκατοικία), τα παίρνει και κάνει αίτηση στην voda.
Η voda δεν δέχεται το κουπόνι που είχε εκδώσει και αντί αυτού του βγάζει μια έκπτωση.
Ο άνθρωπος αυτή την στιγμή πιστεύει ότι η voda του έκανε κάποια χάρη και την ευγνωμονεί λέγοντας ότι πέτυχε να πάρει "επιπλέον" έκπτωση.

----------


## terism69

> Θα πέσουν και αυτών οι τιμές μέχρι το καλοκαίρι (πιθανότατα πιο νωρίς)


Με την κατάσταση που είναι τώρα με της τιμές να είναι σε ανηφορική πορεία, πάρτε παράδειγμα βενζίνη ρεύμα, φοβάμαι μην δούμε και καμία αύξηση, και επικαλεστούν λειτουργικά έξοδα,  πχ ρεύμα που χρειάζεται να  λειτουργούν τα μηχανήματα πχ dslam βενζίνη που καταναλώνουν τα αυτοκίνητα των τεχνικών συνεργείον κ.α

----------


## rexdimos

εμένα σε ερώτηση που τους εκανα πριν λίγο αφού τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο για άσχετο θέμα μου είπαν οτι είμαι στο πρόγραμμα για αναβάθμιση δωρεάν αφου η περιοχή δεν εχει ftth και μάλιστα απο 100 σε 200 θα δουμε βεβαια αν και αν δεν έχουν φτιαξει την υποδομή τους θα μου είναι άχρηστο αφου 2 φορες εχω δοκιμάσει να παω στα 200 και 2 φορες γύρισα πισω αφού ναι μεν τα πιάνει αλλά δεν είχε καμία σταθερότητας οσους ελέγχους και αν έχουν κανει ειτε στην εσωτερική μου καλωδίωση είτε στην εισαγωγή βέβαια υπάρχει παντα η περίπτωση να πειράξω το ρουτερ (fritz )και να εχω σταθερότητα αλλά οχι στα 200 γύρω στα 165  αλλά αν το κάνουν και δεν πληρώνω επιπλέον για μενα κέρδος θα είναι

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Όπως πάντα οι πτώσεις τιμών δεν ισχύουν για τους υπάρχων συνδρομητές.


Μπορείς να αιτηθείς από το site στο νέο πακέτο, και ας μην έχει λήξει η υπάρχουσα προσφορά σου.
Επειδή σε "δένουν" για 2 επιπλέον χρόνια το δέχονται κανονικά  :Smile:

----------


## touristen

> Μπορείς να αιτηθείς από το site στο νέο πακέτο, και ας μην έχει λήξει η υπάρχουσα προσφορά σου.
> Επειδή σε "δένουν" για 2 επιπλέον χρόνια το δέχονται κανονικά


Και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα... αλλά...εμπειρία σημερινή...  Σκεπτόμενος ότι έτσι και αλλιώς 31.90 δίνω τώρα για την 50αρα, 32.90 θα δίνω για την 100άρα, είπα, από το να περιμένω να γίνει δωρεάν αναβάθμιση, να προχωρήσω μόνος μου σε νέο συμβόλαιο και έκανα online αίτηση στις 23/4. Μέχρι σήμερα η αίτηση είχε μείνει απλά στο "καταχωρήθηκε", οπότε λέω, κάτσε να πάρω τηλ να δούμε τι γίνεται. 

Η κοπέλα που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε ότι το σύστημα δεν μου την περνάει, ότι κανονικά η τιμή δεν είναι 32.90 αλλά 46 (!) και ότι καλό θα είναι να περιμένω την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση!! Της είπα ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν στέκει, αυτή επέμενε... Λογικά @@ έλεγε, αλλά και τι να έκανα.....

----------


## Core2Extreme

Βλακείες έλεγε.
Παραγγέλνεις online πάλι αν στην ακύρωσε η άσχετη, και περιμένεις σαν άνθρωπος υπομονετικά.
Σε 4-7 μέρες θα σε πάρουν απλά για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων και έχεις το νέο σου συμβόλαιο.

----------


## touristen

> Βλακείες έλεγε.
> Παραγγέλνεις online πάλι αν στην ακύρωσε η άσχετη, και περιμένεις σαν άνθρωπος υπομονετικά.
> Σε 4-7 μέρες θα σε πάρουν απλά για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων και έχεις το νέο σου συμβόλαιο.


Δεν την έχει ακυρώσει... απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί αρχικά έλεγε πως δεν την έβλεπε καν και στην συνέχεια άρχισε τα ότι το σύστημα δεν την περνάει κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Άστο έτσι και περίμενε, θα σε καλέσουν από το αρμόδιο τμήμα (έχω δει μέχρι και 9 μέρες μετά να γίνεται το τηλεφώνημα επιβεβαίωσης  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## globalnoise

Αναρωτιέμαι αν κάνω αίτηση ενώ έχω ήδη το legacy "COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed 100 XL" με 36.90, θα το δεχτούν;

----------


## psydefects

> Και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα... αλλά...εμπειρία σημερινή...  Σκεπτόμενος ότι έτσι και αλλιώς 31.90 δίνω τώρα για την 50αρα, 32.90 θα δίνω για την 100άρα, είπα, από το να περιμένω να γίνει δωρεάν αναβάθμιση, να προχωρήσω μόνος μου σε νέο συμβόλαιο και έκανα online αίτηση στις 23/4. Μέχρι σήμερα η αίτηση είχε μείνει απλά στο "καταχωρήθηκε", οπότε λέω, κάτσε να πάρω τηλ να δούμε τι γίνεται. 
> 
> Η κοπέλα που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε ότι το σύστημα δεν μου την περνάει, ότι κανονικά η τιμή δεν είναι 32.90 αλλά 46 (!) και ότι καλό θα είναι να περιμένω την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση!! Της είπα ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν στέκει, αυτή επέμενε... Λογικά @@ έλεγε, αλλά και τι να έκανα.....


Έπεσες στην περίπτωση..εγω το έκανα μέσω της εφαρμογής το chat και μέσα σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα συνολικά είχε ενεργοποιηθεί από double play 50L με 31.90 στο νέο fiber 100XL με 32.90

----------


## PhantomKing

Καλησπέρα σας, λογικά θα πάρω και εγώ αναβάθμιση κάποια στιγμή από 50 σε 100, με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά τι ταχύτητες θα πιάνω στα 100, αν γνωρίζετε ? 

DSL Downstream
54940
 kBit/s
DSL Upstream
5495
 kBit/s
Transmission mode
VDSL2-35B Annex B
CRC Errors (Down/Up)
0
FEC Errors (Down/Up)
2
SNR (Down/Up)
29.1 / 31.1
 dB
Attenuation (Down/Up)
5.5 / 14.0
 dB

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Βλακείες έλεγε.
> Παραγγέλνεις online πάλι αν στην ακύρωσε η άσχετη, και περιμένεις σαν άνθρωπος υπομονετικά.
> Σε 4-7 μέρες θα σε πάρουν απλά για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων και έχεις το νέο σου συμβόλαιο.



Για τις οnline παραγγελίες μέσω site.
Εχω ffth 50άρα
Μπαίνω στην cosmote
Oποιο πακέτο και να διαλέξω



Πάω να δώ τα περισσότερα 
και με βγάζει σε αυτό

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237394

που είναι για επιδοτούμενη 100άρα
και δεν μπορώ να διαλέξω.

Εχουν πρόβλημα στο site  ή με στέλνουν στο τηλέφωνο 13888 για να ακούσω μ@λακίες.

----------


## tigra23

> Για τις οnline παραγγελίες μέσω site.
> Εχω ffth 50άρα
> Μπαίνω στην cosmote
> Oποιο πακέτο και να διαλέξω
> 
> 
> 
> Πάω να δώ τα περισσότερα 
> και με βγάζει σε αυτό
> ...


Αυτά τα πακέτα που δειχνεις δεν ειναι για VDSL?

----------


## tiatrou

> Καλησπέρα σας, λογικά θα πάρω και εγώ αναβάθμιση κάποια στιγμή από 50 σε 100, με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά τι ταχύτητες θα πιάνω στα 100, αν γνωρίζετε ? 
> 
> DSL Downstream
> 54940
>  kBit/s
> DSL Upstream
> 5495
>  kBit/s
> Transmission mode
> ...


110Mbps down και 11Mbps up.
Εγώ με SNR 17 και attenuation 7 στην 50άρα, την τερμάτισα την 100άρα μετά την αναβάθμιση και δείχνει δυνατότητα συγχρονισμού έως 130Mbps. Εσύ έχεις ακόμα καλύτερα στατιστικά από τη δική μου γραμμή.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτά τα πακέτα που δειχνεις δεν ειναι για VDSL?


Aμα λήξει η επιδότηση, από αυτά ψωνίζεις.
Ετσι πήρα και την 50άρα, μέσω site.

Tώρα, αλλάξανε το site.

----------


## touristen

> Έπεσες στην περίπτωση..εγω το έκανα μέσω της εφαρμογής το chat και μέσα σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα συνολικά είχε ενεργοποιηθεί από double play 50L με 31.90 στο νέο fiber 100XL με 32.90


Τελικά ήταν τόσο απλό. Ακολούθησα τα βήματα σου, πήγα μέσω εφαρμογής και chat και αν και έπεσε δύο φορές η σύνδεση, τελικά τα καταφέραμε. Βέβαια στην αρχή πήγε να μου πασάρει την 100αρα με 420 λεπτά στα 36.90 για δύο χρόνια..... του λέω, δεν θέλω αυτή, θέλω αυτή που έκανα αίτηση, με 500 λεπτά στα 32.90 και μου λέει, ναι, υπάρχει και αυτή η προσφορά...... πονηρούληδες... χοχοχοχο.

----------


## loulouka

> Τελικά ήταν τόσο απλό. Ακολούθησα τα βήματα σου, πήγα μέσω εφαρμογής και chat και αν και έπεσε δύο φορές η σύνδεση, τελικά τα καταφέραμε. Βέβαια στην αρχή πήγε να μου πασάρει την 100αρα με 420 λεπτά στα 36.90 για δύο χρόνια..... του λέω, δεν θέλω αυτή, θέλω αυτή που έκανα αίτηση, με 500 λεπτά στα 32.90 και μου λέει, ναι, υπάρχει και αυτή η προσφορά...... πονηρούληδες... χοχοχοχο.



Καλορίζικη .....Στειλες και επιπλεπον  στατιτικά της γραμμής για να δουμε πόσο αντεχει max download με profil 35b

Εκτελείς την παρακάτω εντολή για τον router 

http://192.168.1.1/data/Status.json

----------


## PEPES

> 110Mbps down και 11Mbps up.
> Εγώ με SNR 17 και attenuation 7 στην 50άρα, την τερμάτισα την 100άρα μετά την αναβάθμιση και δείχνει δυνατότητα συγχρονισμού έως 130Mbps. Εσύ έχεις ακόμα καλύτερα στατιστικά από τη δική μου γραμμή.


Εσυ μήπως είσαι όμως σε 17a προφίλ?Ο φίλος είναι με 35b προφίλ..

----------


## tiatrou

> Εσυ μήπως είσαι όμως σε 17a προφίλ?Ο φίλος είναι με 35b προφίλ..


Σωστός. Έχεις δίκιο. Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που έχει 35b profil σε 50άρα. Λογικά πάντως δε θα την τερματίσει;

----------


## x_undefined

> Σωστός. Έχεις δίκιο. Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που έχει 35b profil σε 50άρα. Λογικά πάντως δε θα την τερματίσει;


Θα την τερματίσει εύκολα όντως. Ίσως είναι σε καμπίνα Wind που βάζουν γενικά 35b.

----------


## touristen

> Καλορίζικη .....Στειλες και επιπλεπον  στατιτικά της γραμμής για να δουμε πόσο αντεχει max download με profil 35b
> 
> Εκτελείς την παρακάτω εντολή για τον router 
> 
> http://192.168.1.1/data/Status.json


177224 down και 53458 up

----------


## PhantomKing

Ναι καμπίνα WIND είναι και υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι κάπου στα 150-180 μέτρα άμα είναι η καμπίνα που νομίζω (σαν δρομος-ασφαλτου, καλωδιακά δεν ξέρω)

----------


## touristen

> Θα την τερματίσει εύκολα όντως. Ίσως είναι σε καμπίνα Wind που βάζουν γενικά 35b.


Αν μιλάτε για μένα, ναι σε καμπίνα WIND είμαι.

----------


## Vosk0z

Καλησπερα. 
Για την ιστορια:
https://prnt.sc/Qrkpk9-8kZe_

Ενεργοποιημενο/αλλαγμενο απο 100αρι 17α εδω και .. 20 μερες περιπου.

----------


## psydefects

> Τελικά ήταν τόσο απλό. Ακολούθησα τα βήματα σου, πήγα μέσω εφαρμογής και chat και αν και έπεσε δύο φορές η σύνδεση, τελικά τα καταφέραμε. Βέβαια στην αρχή πήγε να μου πασάρει την 100αρα με 420 λεπτά στα 36.90 για δύο χρόνια..... του λέω, δεν θέλω αυτή, θέλω αυτή που έκανα αίτηση, με 500 λεπτά στα 32.90 και μου λέει, ναι, υπάρχει και αυτή η προσφορά...... πονηρούληδες... χοχοχοχο.




Off Topic


		 καλό είναι να το σκεφτούν όσοι φίλοι έχουν ακόμα συμβόλαια με αρκετούς μήνες μέχρι τη λήξη, και εφόσον δεν λένε από τον ΟΤΕ πότε θα γίνει ο διπλασιασμός στον καθένα, γιατί να πληρώνει κάποιος 31.90 για 50αρα για κάμποσους μήνες ακόμα (εμένα η σύμβαση έληγε Νοέμβριο 2022) όταν μπορεί μέσα σε λίγη ώρα να πάρει το διπλασιασμό άμεσα.. βέβαια ανανεώνεται η σύμβαση για νέα 2 έτη από τη στιγμή που σε αναβαθμίζουν αλλά δε βλέπω γιατί αυτό να είναι λόγος να περιμένει κάποιος στο αόριστο..

και για όσους έχουν παράπονα από την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση δοκιμάστε το chat της εφαρμογής, απαντάνε αμέσως (<5 λεπτά) και εξυπηρετούν τις παραγγελίες άμεσα, μάλιστα γινεται και η ταυτοποίηση επι τόπου με μήνυμα sms εφόσον μπαίνεις και μέσω my cosmote credentials και εχεις και log από τη συνομιλία άμα γίνει οτιδήποτε μεμπτό..

----------


## FuS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		και για όσους έχουν παράπονα από την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση δοκιμάστε το chat της εφαρμογής, απαντάνε αμέσως (<5 λεπτά) και εξυπηρετούν τις παραγγελίες άμεσα, μάλιστα γινεται και η ταυτοποίηση επι τόπου με μήνυμα sms εφόσον μπαίνεις και μέσω my cosmote credentials και εχεις και log από τη συνομιλία άμα γίνει οτιδήποτε μεμπτό..




Off Topic




..και σε εξυπηρετούν πάλι αυτοί της εξυπηρέτησης που είχες το παράπονο γιατί τα social και to digital care το μόνο που κάνουν, πέρα από τις τυποποιημένες copy paste απαντήσεις, είναι να δρομολογούν το αίτημα στο αρμόδιο τμήμα του front office που αφορά το αίτημα σου (εκείνους που είχες μιλήσει αρχικά).

----------


## loulouka

> 177224 down και 53458 up


Λιγο για 35Β card  ---- > 177224 down  παρόλο που σου εχουν κλειδώσει το profile στα 110 ΜΒ λογω κατοστάρας!

Περιμενα να δουμε κατι παραπάνω απο 220 ΜΒ για max Download !!!!!

μήπως δεν το υποστηριζει ο router ?  ή φταιει η αποσταση απο το καφάο ?  Λογικά τα Profile 35B πανε πολύ ψιλά.

Λογικά εαν πλήρωνες γραμμή VDSL 100MB  ----> δωρέαν αναβάθμιση VDSL 200 MB δεν θα τα έπιανες!!!

----------


## PhantomKing

Γεια σας και πάλι, άλλη μια ερώτηση ήθελα να κάνω 
Αν έχω νέο συμβόλαιο (2022 υπογραφή) και πληρώνω 37 ευρώ για 50 + entry pack μπορώ να ζητήσω να πάω στα 100 σε νέο πακέτο που βγήκε τώρα με 32 ευρώ (και λογικά να επιστραφεί το tvbox?) ή απλά να περιμένω την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση (37 ευρώ βέβαια)?
Γιατί είναι αναβάθμιση γραμμής (που ουσιαστικά θα την κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως μέσα στο 2022) αλλά με λιγότερα χρήματα, δηλαδη το δέχονται για παλιούς συνδρομητές, ξέρει κανένας ?

----------


## thourios

Ανάλογα που θα πέσεις. Εμένα πέρσι με πήγαν σε 100άρα  από τα 50 με χίλια ζόρια γιατί έβγαινε πιο φθηνά αλλά δεν είχε λήξει το συμβόλαιο. 
Μου το έκαναν όμως και μου είπαν ότι δεν θα επιβάρυνση πέναλτυ. 
Να όμως που με χρέωσαν το πέναλτι. 
Το είδα στον λογαριασμό και με ένα τηλεφώνημα το αφαίρεσαν. 
Δοκίμασε με κλήση στο 13888. Προσωπικά μόνο μέσω chat κατάφερα την αλλαγή. 

Τώρα με πήγαν στα 200 χωρίς να ζητήσω τίποτα. Γενικά θέλει παρακολούθηση το θέμα. 
Έχουν καλύτερο support από τις άλλες που έχω δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν αλλά γενικά είναι πιο ακριβοί 
Τηλεόραση μου έδιναν κάποιο βασικό πρόγραμμα δωρεάν με box αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει και δεν το πήρα. 72 μου βγαίνει η 200άρα τώρα. Απεριόριστες κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδα 420 προς κινητά και κάποιες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό.

----------


## dslsub

> Γεια σας και πάλι, άλλη μια ερώτηση ήθελα να κάνω 
> Αν έχω νέο συμβόλαιο (2022 υπογραφή) και πληρώνω 37 ευρώ για 50 + entry pack μπορώ να ζητήσω να πάω στα 100 σε νέο πακέτο που βγήκε τώρα με 32 ευρώ (και λογικά να επιστραφεί το tvbox?) ή απλά να περιμένω την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση (37 ευρώ βέβαια)?
> Γιατί είναι αναβάθμιση γραμμής (που ουσιαστικά θα την κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως μέσα στο 2022) αλλά με λιγότερα χρήματα, δηλαδη το δέχονται για παλιούς συνδρομητές, ξέρει κανένας ?


Όταν λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή σε υποδεέστερο πακέτο, μάλλον εννοούν το υποδεέστερο κόστος. Όχι την υποδεέστερη ταχύτητα.
Το συμβόλαιο για την τηλεόραση είναι ξεχωριστό επίσης. Ασχέτως που μπαίνουν στον ίδιο λογαριασμό.

----------


## FuS

> Γεια σας και πάλι, άλλη μια ερώτηση ήθελα να κάνω 
> Αν έχω νέο συμβόλαιο (2022 υπογραφή) και πληρώνω 37 ευρώ για 50 + entry pack μπορώ να ζητήσω να πάω στα 100 σε νέο πακέτο που βγήκε τώρα με 32 ευρώ (και λογικά να επιστραφεί το tvbox?) ή απλά να περιμένω την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση (37 ευρώ βέβαια)?
> Γιατί είναι αναβάθμιση γραμμής (που ουσιαστικά θα την κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως μέσα στο 2022) αλλά με λιγότερα χρήματα, δηλαδη το δέχονται για παλιούς συνδρομητές, ξέρει κανένας ?


Μπορείς να αναβαθμιστείς (άσχετα αν έχει χαμηλότερη τιμή) και να πας στη νέα χρέωση αλλά θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί το entry pack που ήταν συνδυαστικό με το πακέτο σου.
Αν θες να καταργηθεί το entry pack τότε α) σίγουρα έχει κάποια ποινή που δεν την γνωρίζω (αλλά μπορώ να την κοιτάξω αν θες), β) τότε δεν θεωρείται για εκείνους ως αναβάθμιση και δεν στο δώσουν στα 32 ευρώ γιατί δεν θα μπορούν να το περάσουν.

----------


## tol1s

και εγω εκανα αιτηση μεσω τσατ για 100αρα απο 50 που εχω,αρχικα ενω εβλεπε το αιτημα τελικα δεν το εβρισκε ??? ,το βρηκε με τα πολλα και μου ειπε οτι θα το περασει στους αρμοδιους για να γινει η αλλαγη,το ποτε θα γινει αγνωστο,ειχα κανει ανανεωση συμβολαιου πριν 1 μηνα,λιγες ημερες πριν τα νεα τιμολογια.

----------


## FuS

> και εγω εκανα αιτηση μεσω τσατ για 100αρα απο 50 που εχω,αρχικα ενω εβλεπε το αιτημα τελικα δεν το εβρισκε ??? ,το βρηκε με τα πολλα και μου ειπε οτι θα το περασει στους αρμοδιους για να γινει η αλλαγη,το ποτε θα γινει αγνωστο,ειχα κανει ανανεωση συμβολαιου πριν 1 μηνα,λιγες ημερες πριν τα νεα τιμολογια.


Μες στις επόμενες ημέρες θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Καλορίζικη η νέα ταχύτητα  :One thumb up:

----------


## tol1s

> Καλορίζικη η νέα ταχύτητα


κατσε βρε να την παρουμε πρωτα ,μπορει να προφασιστουν οτι κερδιζω 1 ευρω,δινω 33.90 τωρα και να μην θελουν να το κανουν.

----------


## FuS

> κατσε βρε να την παρουμε πρωτα ,μπορει να προφασιστουν οτι κερδιζω 1 ευρω,δινω 33.90 τωρα και να μην θελουν να το κανουν.


Κανονικά θα την πάρεις και ας έχει χαμηλότερη τιμή αρκεί να μην σπας πακέτο (πακέτο με tv που καταργείς το tv πχ.) ή αλλάζεις σε υποβαθμισμένο πακέτο. Οπότε στην περίπτωση σου προχωράει κανονικά.

----------


## PhantomKing

Πάντως αυτοί είπαν πως θα γινόταν η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση "σύντομα" και έτσι πήρα στα 37 ευρώ την 50 + entry pack ''σαν δώρο'' λέμε τώρα (δεν υπήρχε κάτι καλύτερο εκείνη την περίοδο από ότι είχα δει, μετά βγήκε αυτό με τα 32 ευρώ) γιατί θα γινόταν 100 όπως είπαν... φυσικά πέρασε 1 μήνας και βάλε και δεν έγινε τίποτα και μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τον Δεκέμβριο για παράδειγμα, δηλαδή μπορεί να περάσουν καμιά 6-7 μήνες τζάμπα ουσιαστικά 37 ευρώ στα 50

----------


## tol1s

> Κανονικά θα την πάρεις και ας έχει χαμηλότερη τιμή αρκεί να μην σπας πακέτο (πακέτο με tv που καταργείς το tv πχ.) ή αλλάζεις σε υποβαθμισμένο πακέτο. Οπότε στην περίπτωση σου προχωράει κανονικά.


απο 50αρα με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120 κινητα προς ελλαδα και εξωτερικο,το πακετο ηταν το 50L αν θυμαμαι καλα,επελεξα τωρα το 100ΧL που 100αρα με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 500 κινητα.σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι υποβαθμιση,αν κολλησει μονο λογω τιμης,αυτο φοβαμαι γιατι οπως ειπα κερδιζω 1 ευρω τον μηνα

----------


## FuS

> Πάντως αυτοί είπαν πως θα γινόταν η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση "σύντομα" και έτσι πήρα στα 37 ευρώ την 50 + entry pack ''σαν δώρο'' λέμε τώρα (δεν υπήρχε κάτι καλύτερο εκείνη την περίοδο από ότι είχα δει, μετά βγήκε αυτό με τα 32 ευρώ) γιατί θα γινόταν 100 όπως είπαν... φυσικά πέρασε 1 μήνας και βάλε και δεν έγινε τίποτα και μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τον Δεκέμβριο για παράδειγμα, δηλαδή μπορεί να περάσουν καμιά 6-7 μήνες τζάμπα ουσιαστικά 37 ευρώ στα 50


Να σου πω τι ισχύει. Κανείς υπάλληλος στην εξυπηρέτηση δεν μπορεί αν δει το πότε θα γίνει παρά μόνο το αν θα γίνει. Οπότε το "σύντομα" κακώς στο είπαν γιατί δεν το γνωρίζουν.




> απο 50αρα με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120 κινητα προς ελλαδα και εξωτερικο,το πακετο ηταν το 50L αν θυμαμαι καλα,επελεξα τωρα το 100ΧL που 100αρα με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 500 κινητα.σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι υποβαθμιση,αν κολλησει μονο λογω τιμης,αυτο φοβαμαι γιατι οπως ειπα κερδιζω 1 ευρω τον μηνα


Δεν πρόκειται να κολλήσει, περνιέται κανονικά στο σύστημα, στο έγραψα από το πρώτο ποστ  :Smile:

----------


## PhantomKing

> Να σου πω τι ισχύει. Κανείς υπάλληλος στην εξυπηρέτηση δεν μπορεί αν δει το πότε θα γίνει παρά μόνο το αν θα γίνει. Οπότε το "σύντομα" κακώς στο είπαν γιατί δεν το γνωρίζουν.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται να κολλήσει, περνιέται κανονικά στο σύστημα, στο έγραψα από το πρώτο ποστ



Οπότε απλά θα γίνει κάποτε το 2022 (ισως)... ουσιαστικά εκείνη την περίοδο για 100 ταχύτητα όντως ήταν σαν ''τζάμπα'' το tvbox το οποίο οκ νορμαλ ειναι και γενικα για ιντερνετ αλλα σε συνδυασμο με 100σταρα θα ηταν καλυτερα το πακετο απο την αρχη, τωρα η δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μπορει να ερθει και το 23 οποτε με απλα λογια: για να πουλησουν ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει για να υπογραψεις,αλλος λεει συντομα αλλος 10 μερες αλλος 1 μηνα

----------


## FuS

> Οπότε απλά θα γίνει κάποτε το 2022 (ισως)... ουσιαστικά εκείνη την περίοδο για 100 ταχύτητα όντως ήταν σαν ''τζάμπα'' το tvbox το οποίο οκ νορμαλ ειναι και γενικα για ιντερνετ αλλα σε συνδυασμο με 100σταρα θα ηταν καλυτερα το πακετο απο την αρχη, τωρα η δωρεαν αναβαθμιση μπορει να ερθει και το 23 οποτε με απλα λογια: για να πουλησουν ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει για να υπογραψεις,αλλος λεει συντομα αλλος 10 μερες αλλος 1 μηνα


Εσύ που είσαι από 50 στα 100 έχεις αρκετά περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μην καθυστερήσει αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να στο εγγυηθεί κανένας (το 2023 πέφτει πολύ μακρυά έτσι κι αλλιώς). Το άλλο με τη στοχοθεσία και το τι γίνεται δυστυχώς είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα και δεν θα ήθελα να την κάνω εδώ. Αλλά έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## sazistas

Εμείς τελικα τα κορόιδα που έχουμε 200αρα γραμμή θα έχουμε καμιά εκπτωση εφόσον δεν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση? εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα?

----------


## KostakisK

> Εμείς τελικα τα κορόιδα που έχουμε 200αρα γραμμή θα έχουμε καμιά εκπτωση εφόσον δεν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση? εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα?


Θες να ακούσεις τώρα τα μαντάτα ή αργότερα?

- - - Updated - - -

Θα αναβαθμιστούν και συνδρομητές COSMOTE που έχουν ταχύτητα 200Mbps;
Οι συνδρομητές μας που ήδη διαθέτουν πρόγραμμα ταχύτητας 200Mbps δεν θα έχουν δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης καθώς οι εμπορικά διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες σήμερα φτάνουν έως και 200Mbps.

Μόλις έκανα νέα σύνδεση/αλλαγή προγράμματος σταθερού Internet. Δικαιούμαι αναβάθμιση;
Εφόσον δεν βρίσκεσαι σε περιοχή με υποδομή για οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) και αν η υποδομή δικτύου στην περιοχή σου, επιτρέπει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από το υπάρχον πρόγραμμά σου, θα αναβαθμιστείς αυτόματα στην επόμενη ταχύτητα.
Οι συνδρομητές προγραμμάτων που διατέθηκαν εμπορικά μετά τις 01/03/2022 και διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένο 500’ ή απεριόριστο χρόνο ομιλίας προς κινητά, δεν συμμετέχουν στη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας.

----------


## Iris07

Θα βγάλουν και άλλα προγράμματα για 200άρες..
και όταν θα λήξει το συμβόλαιο που έχει κάποιος θα μπορεί να τα βάλει..

Ότι ισχύει χρόνια τώρα για όλα τα πακέτα, παλιά.. και νέα που βγάζουν..

----------


## dim05

Δεν βγαζω ακρη αν θα διπλασιαστει η ταχυτητα της 24 ADSL πραγματική ταχύτητα 24, που εχω απο καμπινα, μάλλον ΟΤΕ. Για γρηγορο ελεγχο σκεφθηκα το εξης: παω στη σελιδα https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res βαζω το τηλεφωνο μου και μου βγαζει ότι δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για το προγραμμα fiber 200Mbps αλλά υπάρχει δυνατοτητα για fiber 50, 100. Εν τω μεταξυ θυμαμαι ότι μονο η ιναλαν ειχε σκαψει καποια στιγμη. Επομενως αν δεν σκοπευουν να σκαψουν εντος του χρονου, μάλλον θα παρω αναβαθμιση.
Ειναι σωστο το σκεπτικο μου ή να απογοητευτω;

----------


## Iris07

Εάν μιλάμε για συνδέσεις VDSL θα πάρεις αναβάθμιση στα 50..

Μπορείς να πάρεις τηλ. την Cosmote και να τους ρωτήσεις εάν δικαιούσαι αναβάθμιση.

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/freeupgrade.html

----------


## tol1s

6η μερα και ακομα ζοριζονται να με αναβαθμισουν στα 100,ο ενας υπαλληλος μου λεει 3 εργασιμες ημερες,ο αλλος σημερα μου το εκανε 12 εργασιμες ημερες,ημουν σιγουρος οτι το ζορι τους ειναι το 1 ευρω που θα κερδισω στον λογαριασμο μου.
πιο πιθανο ειναι να μου δωσουν την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση παρα να χασουν 1 ευρω με νεο συμβολαιο.

----------


## KostakisK

Εμένα ήρθε απο τα 55 με πήγαν στα 107 με 17a προφιλ και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε 35B, μου είπαν οτι θα ρίξει την ταχύτητα. Να δω τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν να πουν

----------


## tol1s

> 6η μερα και ακομα ζοριζονται να με αναβαθμισουν στα 100,ο ενας υπαλληλος μου λεει 3 εργασιμες ημερες,ο αλλος σημερα μου το εκανε 12 εργασιμες ημερες,ημουν σιγουρος οτι το ζορι τους ειναι το 1 ευρω που θα κερδισω στον λογαριασμο μου.
> πιο πιθανο ειναι να μου δωσουν την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση παρα να χασουν 1 ευρω με νεο συμβολαιο.


θαυμα,μολις μου εκαναν την αλλαγη 112639-11255.....δεν βλεπω ομως στο mycosmote οτι μου αλλαξαν προγραμμα,μπορει να μου περασαν απλα την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση.ειδωμεν.

----------


## andresalonika

> θαυμα,μολις μου εκαναν την αλλαγη 112639-11255.....δεν βλεπω ομως στο mycosmote οτι μου αλλαξαν προγραμμα,μπορει να μου περασαν απλα την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση.ειδωμεν.


Παίρνεις από καμπίνα Vodafone γι'αυτό σε άργησαν. Κι εμένα με είχαν αργήσει. Σε καμπίνα Wind είχε γίνει άμεσα η αλλαγή, το ίδιο και σε καμπίνα οτε.

----------


## UltraB

Μιλάτε για τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ή αναβάθμιση συμβολαίου; Αν μιλάτε για τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση, πήρατε τηλέφωνο, τους είπατε να σας αναβαθμίσουν και σας αναβάθμισαν; 
Κάπου σας έχασα...

----------


## tol1s

> Μιλάτε για τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ή αναβάθμιση συμβολαίου


αναβαθμιση συμβολαιου εκανα γιατι με συμφερε περισσσοτερο απο το να περιμενω την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση,(οχι δεν μπορω να παω στα 200) το θεμα ηταν οτι καθυστερουσαν να μου το κανουν και μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου πιστευα οτι για να μην χασουν 1 ευρω θα προτιμουσαν να μου δωσουν την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση.
ενα ακομα απο τα αστεια ειναι οτι δεν μου παρειχαν καμια ενημερωση οτι εγινε η αλλαγη,απλα το ειδα μονος μου,δεν μου  εστειλαν να υπογραψω ηλεκτρονικα συμβολαια παρα μετα απο δικη μου επικοινωνια μου τα εστειλαν μεσω email οπως ζητησα τα οποια στην ουσια ειναι χωρις υπογραφη και παλι ενω πριν απο 2 μηνες με υποχρεωσαν να υπογραψω ηλεκτρονικα οταν εκανα ανανεωση του τοτε συμβολαιου.

----------


## tsirintanis

Παιδες μια ερωτηση.
Εαν κανω τωρα νεο συμβολαιο cosmote 24αρα θα με αναβαθμισουν μετα σε 50αρα?(τωρα ειμαι σε αλλο παροχο)
Περνω απο ΑΚ,δεν εχουμε νεες καμπινες εδω και ο διπλανος μου εχει 50αρα οτε.

----------


## minas

> Παιδες μια ερωτηση.
> Εαν κανω τωρα νεο συμβολαιο cosmote 24αρα θα με αναβαθμισουν μετα σε 50αρα?(τωρα ειμαι σε αλλο παροχο)
> Περνω απο ΑΚ,δεν εχουμε νεες καμπινες εδω και ο διπλανος μου εχει 50αρα οτε.


Εάν πάρεις κάποιο από τα παλιά προγράμματα, ίσως και να σε διπλασιάσουν, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο.
Εάν πάρεις κάποιο από τα νέα προγράμματα (έχουν είτε 500', είτε απεριόριστα προς κινητά) σίγουρα δεν θα σε διπλασιάσουν.

----------


## globalnoise

> και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε 35B


Τους ζήτησες δηλαδή να πάνε να ξηλώσουν όλες τις κάρτες στο DSLAM και να βάλουν καινούριες ή/και να ρυθμίσουν όλες τις κάρτες του DSLAM σε 35b.

Τι ακούνε τα αυτάκια των τεχνικών κάθε μέρα.

----------


## user2163

> Τι ακούνε τα αυτάκια των τεχνικών κάθε μέρα.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Αφήστε τα 17a και 35b δεν γίνονται αλλαγές τώρα στα vdsl μόνο συντήρηση, πάμε όλοι για FTTH μέχρι το 2026 στην Αττική.

----------


## andresalonika

> Τους ζήτησες δηλαδή να πάνε να ξηλώσουν όλες τις κάρτες στο DSLAM και να βάλουν καινούριες ή/και να ρυθμίσουν όλες τις κάρτες του DSLAM σε 35b.
> 
> Τι ακούνε τα αυτάκια των τεχνικών κάθε μέρα.


Λογικά εννοούσε να γίνει αλλαγή προφίλ. Το έχουν ζητήσει κι άλλοι όπως κι εγώ αλλά ο οτε δίνει 35b μόνο στις 200άρες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Λογικά εννοούσε να γίνει αλλαγή προφίλ. Το έχουν ζητήσει κι άλλοι όπως κι εγώ αλλά ο οτε δίνει 35b μόνο στις 200άρες.


Για να γίνει αλλαγή προφίλ θα πρέπει κι η πόρτα να το υποστηρίζει. Αν λοιπόν οι 35b πόρτες προορίζονται για χρήστες που θα διπλασιαστούν από 100 σε 200, γιατί να "χαραμίσει" μια για 100αρα (από 50) ? Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ζητάει να μπει επιπλέον/καινούρια 35b πόρτα όπως έγραψε ο globalnoise.

----------


## pankostas

> Εμένα ήρθε απο τα 55 με πήγαν στα 107 με 17a προφιλ και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε 35B, μου είπαν οτι θα ρίξει την ταχύτητα. Να δω τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν να πουν


Ποιος ο λόγος να σε πάνε σε 35b προφίλ??? Αφού λες ότι κλειδωνεις 107! Ότι να ναι!
Από το να τους ζαλίζεις και να απασχολείς τη γραμμή, πολύ καλά σε απάντησε!

----------


## stefkon

> Εμένα ήρθε απο τα 55 με πήγαν στα 107 με 17a προφιλ *και ζήτησα αλλαγή σε 35B,* μου είπαν οτι θα ρίξει την ταχύτητα. Να δω τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν να πουν


Κάτι άλλο ; 
Να τους πεις και ευχαριστώ που σου κάνανε αναβάθμιση δωρεάν.   :Wink:

----------


## KostakisK

Τελικά δεν ήταν δωρεάν αλλά αλλαγή συμβολαιου........θα τους βασανίσω κάποια άλλη φορά

----------


## rexdimos

αληθεια γλυφαδα εχει αναβαθμιστει καποιος¨?γιατι θυμαμαι μονο 1 που ειχε πει κατι τετοιο και μιλαω ειδικα για εδω γιατ ftth δεν υπαρχει ακομα σιγουρα

----------


## Panos7escape

Ακόμα οι 100 να γίνουν 200;;;  :Embarassed:

----------


## thourios

> Ακόμα οι 100 να γίνουν 200;;;


Μάλλον ανάλογα την περιοχή. Σε μένα έγινε τις πρώτες μέρες.

----------


## Finn

> Ακόμα οι 100 να γίνουν 200;;;



Κάθε μέρα refresh και τίποτα! Έχω την καμπίνα στα 100μ, υποστηρίζει 200mbps, με 17α έχω attainable 120000, attenuation 10.5-14.5 και δε μας κάνουν τη χάρη οι κιαρατάδες!

----------


## Core2Extreme

Εμένα στο 13888 μου είπε ο υπάλληλος και καλά πως δεν βλέπει να είναι προγραμματισμένη αναβάθμιση για τις γραμμές μου... FTTH δεν υποστηρίζεται στην οδό μου, κάρτες 35b έχει το ΚΑΦΑΟΥ αφού βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 200αρα στο eligibility check του πΟΤΕ.

Ελπίζω να έλεγε παπάτζες ο υπάλληλος γιατί θα γίνει πόλεμος, και ήδη με έχουν σιχτιριάσει με την βόλτα σε όλη την περιοχή που κάνουν οι γραμμές μου μέχρι το μακρινό ΚΑΦΑΟΥ ενώ υπάρχει στο παραδίπλα τετράγωνο άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟΥ...

----------


## ChriZ

Το από που θα δώσουν στο σπίτι σου δεν είναι κάτι που το αποφάσισε αυθαίρετα ο κάθε τυχαίος τεχνικός τότε που φτιαχνόταν το σπίτι σου, οποτε όσο και να χαλιέσαι νόημα δεν έχει.
Και πίστεψέ με, δεν είσαι ο μόνος που το έχει αυτό.. Κι εγώ βλέπω από το μπαλκόνι μου ΚΑΦΑΟ στα 50μ και VDSL καμπίνα στα 35μ και το σπίτι μου παίρνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ στο πάνω στενό στα 160-180μ που είναι μόνο ADSL..
Εσύ τουλάχιστον έχεις και τη 50άρα...  :Smile:

----------


## Core2Extreme

Καλά, η επιλογή στην τύχη ήταν τότε που τα έκαναν αυτά τα έργα. Κυριολεκτικά.
Όσο και να ψάξεις, νόημα να μπει γραμμή 700μ χαλκός αντί το πολύ 250μ, δεν θα βρείς.

----------


## jkoukos

Καθόλου επιλογή στην τύχη. Προφανώς όταν χτίστηκε η οικοδομή σας, δεν υπήρχε ή άλλη κοντινότερη καμπίνα και η παλιά εξυπηρετούσε την περιοχή.
Όταν αυξάνονται οι οικοδομές, επεκτείνεται και το δίκτυο χωρίς να γίνεται αλλαγή δρομολόγησης των ήδη συνδεδεμένων οικοδομών. Έτσι έχει υλοποιηθεί το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο σε όλο τον πλανήτη.

----------


## user2163

Υπομονή θα έρθει FTTH.

----------


## tol1s

γυρω απο το παρκο του μακεδονικου στην νεαπολη θεσσαλονικης περνουσε σημερα οπτικες ινες στα φρεατια  η cosmote καποιοι θα χασουν την αναβαθμιση τωρα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> γυρω απο το παρκο του μακεδονικου στην νεαπολη θεσσαλονικης περνουσε σημερα οπτικες ινες στα φρεατια  η cosmote καποιοι θα χασουν την αναβαθμιση τωρα.


Μπορεί να είναι οπτικές για FTTC (δηλαδή για vDSL καμπίνες) και όχι για FTTH...

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Εμένα στο 13888 μου είπε ο υπάλληλος και καλά πως δεν βλέπει να είναι προγραμματισμένη αναβάθμιση για τις γραμμές μου... FTTH δεν υποστηρίζεται στην οδό μου, κάρτες 35b έχει το ΚΑΦΑΟΥ αφού βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 200αρα στο eligibility check του πΟΤΕ.
> 
> Ελπίζω να έλεγε παπάτζες ο υπάλληλος γιατί θα γίνει πόλεμος, και ήδη με έχουν σιχτιριάσει με την βόλτα σε όλη την περιοχή που κάνουν οι γραμμές μου μέχρι το μακρινό ΚΑΦΑΟΥ ενώ υπάρχει στο παραδίπλα τετράγωνο άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟΥ...


τι διαφορά εχει το 17a προφιλ με το 35b ?

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο προφίλ VDSL Vectoring για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.
Το πρώτο φθάνει θεωρητικά έως 200Mbps συνολικά down/up, ενώ το δεύτερο έως 400Mbps, στην πράξη και τα δύο χαμηλότερα εξού και τα πακέτα που δίνουν οι πάροχοι.

----------


## Ripos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Να κάνω κι εγώ μία ερώτηση. Εμένα το συμβόλαιο στην Cosmote λήγει σε 2 μήνες (100αρι internet). Αν δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι τότε ο διπλασιασμός και ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιό μου δε θα δικαιούμαι πια διπλασιασμό; Είχε ακουστεί ότι από τον Μάρτη και μετά τα συμβόλαια που θα γίνονται δε θα αναβαθμίζονται. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Καθόλου επιλογή στην τύχη. Προφανώς όταν χτίστηκε η οικοδομή σας, δεν υπήρχε ή άλλη κοντινότερη καμπίνα και η παλιά εξυπηρετούσε την περιοχή.
> Όταν αυξάνονται οι οικοδομές, επεκτείνεται και το δίκτυο χωρίς να γίνεται αλλαγή δρομολόγησης των ήδη συνδεδεμένων οικοδομών. Έτσι έχει υλοποιηθεί το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο σε όλο τον πλανήτη.


Οι καμπίνες που είναι τώρα, ήταν και τότε αδερφέ.
Δεν προστέθηκε κάποια καινούργια.
Στην ίδια θέση που ήταν η παλιά την άλλαξαν με την νέα όταν ήρθε το VDSL2.

----------


## psolord

> τι διαφορά εχει το 17a προφιλ με το 35b ?


18a!

17a+18a=35b

 :Sneer:

----------


## TsonTson

> 18a!
> 
> 17a+18a=35b


Λάθος! 17a+18a=*35a*
Εκτός αν a=b

----------


## psolord

> Λάθος! 17a+18a=*35a*
> Εκτός αν a=b




Off Topic


		a=1
b=2
c=3

κλπ

----------


## dslsub

> 18a!
> 
> 17a+18a=35b


Αναρωτιόμουνα που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό το smiley  :Sneer: .
Η ευκαιρία παρουσιάστηκε λοιπόν.

17α + 18α = 35α

αλλά αν το n του α είναι > 30, και τώρα n = 35 > 30 ισχύει,
τότε το α αναβαθμίζεται σε β

άρα 17α + 18α = 35β

 :Sneer:  :Sneer:  :Sneer:  :Sneer:  :Sneer:

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> Να κάνω κι εγώ μία ερώτηση. Εμένα το συμβόλαιο στην Cosmote λήγει σε 2 μήνες (100αρι internet). Αν δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι τότε ο διπλασιασμός και ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιό μου δε θα δικαιούμαι πια διπλασιασμό; Είχε ακουστεί ότι από τον Μάρτη και μετά τα συμβόλαια που θα γίνονται δε θα αναβαθμίζονται. Ευχαριστώ!


Ακόμη κι αν το πρόγραμμά σου μετατραπεί σε αορίστου και δικαιούται διπλασιασμό, πιθανόν να σε συμφέρει να επιλέξεις κάποιο από τα νέα.
Πρακτικά δεν χάνεις κάποια επιλογή, απλά έχεις μία επιπλέον (την αλλαγή σε νέο πρόγραμμα).

----------


## user2163

Αναβαθμίσεις σε φοιτητικά έχουν γίνει γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι καμπίνες που είναι τώρα, ήταν και τότε αδερφέ.
> Δεν προστέθηκε κάποια καινούργια.
> Στην ίδια θέση που ήταν η παλιά την άλλαξαν με την νέα όταν ήρθε το VDSL2.


Σε αντίθεση με αυτό που πιστεύει ο κόσμος, κάθε οικοδομή δεν συνδέεται άμεσα με καλώδιο με κάποια (γενικά και αόριστα) καμπίνα, αλλά με ένα μεγάλο κεντρικό καλώδιο που περνά στον δρόμο (γίνεται σύνδεση είτε υπόγεια είτε εναέρια σε κουτί διακλάδωσης) της οικοδομής και έρχεται από μία και συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα. Αυτός ο σχεδιασμός ισχύει σε όλο τον κόσμο και ακολουθείτε εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.

Όταν λοιπόν στήθηκε (πριν πολλά-πολλά χρόνια, ίσως πριν ακόμη γεννηθείς) η μακρινή καμπίνα, οι οικοδομές ήταν λιγότερες και κάλυπτε μεγαλύτερη έκταση. Σε αυτήν λοιπόν συνδέθηκε η δική σας οικοδομή.
Αργότερα με την επέκταση της πόλης και την αύξηση των οικοδομών (και σε ύψος), χρειάστηκε αναβάθμιση του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή αφού δεν μπορούσε να καλύψει την ζήτηση η μοναδική καμπίνα.
Έτσι τοποθετήθηκε (πάλι ίσως πριν ακόμη γεννηθείς) και η κοντινότερη σε σας, αλλά αποφασίσθηκε για Χ λόγους να καλύπτει άλλους δρόμους κι εσείς παραμείνατε συνδεδεμένοι στην προηγούμενη.

Το χάλκινο δίκτυο στην χώρα μας (και παντού στον πλανήτη) δεν έγινε όλο μεμιάς ούτε σε λίγα χρόνια. Στήθηκε σιγά-σιγά ξεκινώντας πριν από έναν σχεδόν αιώνα, όσο μεγάλωναν οι πόλεις και αυξανόταν η ζήτηση σε τηλεφωνία, για να φθάσει στην σημερινή της μορφή.
Οι παλιές καμπίνες φτιάχτηκαν για τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις μόνο με παθητικό εξοπλισμό. Ωστόσο με τις νέες τεχνολογίες και την ζήτηση για υψηλές ταχύτητες στο διαδίκτυο δεν κάνουν, εξού και η αντικατάστασή τους από τις FTTC που έχουν πλέον ενεργό εξοπλισμό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 18a!
> 
> 17a+18a=35b


Είστε μ@λάκες.

1+7 =8
3+5 = 8

Το a ή το b προσδιορίζουν την ταχύτητα
a 100
b 200
klp

YΓ
Το
4+4 =8
c 300

44c
Den έχει βγει ακόμα.
To 8 είναι το magic number

----------


## minas

Πάντως για όποιον τυχόν δεν ξέρει τι υποδηλώνει, το νούμερο του προφίλ είναι το bandwidth σε MHz.

----------


## zeronero

> Πάντως για όποιον τυχόν δεν ξέρει τι υποδηλώνει, το νούμερο του προφίλ είναι το bandwidth σε MHz.


Σωστός.

----------


## dslsub

> To 8 είναι το magic number




Off Topic


		Το 8 είναι το τυχερό νούμερο των Κινέζων. Έτσι εξηγείται αφού όλα στην Κίνα φτιάχνονται.
τσιν τσον τσαν τσον. :Crazy:

----------


## euri

> Πάντως για όποιον τυχόν δεν ξέρει τι υποδηλώνει, το νούμερο του προφίλ είναι το bandwidth σε MHz.


Ωραίος, ευχαριστούμε. Δεν το ήξερα για να είμαι ειλικρινής.

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Σωστός.


Δηλαδή με περισσότερo bandwidth κερδίζουμε ταχύτητα σωστά?

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή με περισσότερo bandwidth κερδίζουμε ταχύτητα σωστά?


Αρκεί να είσαι από κάμποσα μέτρα και κάτω μακρυά από την καμπίνα, αλλιώς είναι ίδιο με το 17a.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Σε "λογικές" αποστάσεις έχεις κέρδος με το 35b.
Π.χ. σε γραμμή γνωστού μου που έπιανε 82Mbps, όταν γύρισε σε 35b κλείδωνε με την ίδια σταθερότητα στα 90Mbps, και η γραμμή του ήταν περίπου στα 630μ από το KV.
Σε γραμμές με >800μ. σχεδόν πάντα κάθεται στο ίδιο με το 17b.

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Αρκεί να είσαι από κάμποσα μέτρα και κάτω μακρυά από την καμπίνα, αλλιώς είναι ίδιο με το 17a.


εγω περίπου είμαι στα 100 μέτρα απο την καμπίνα, θα δω διαφορά απο 17a σε 35b

----------


## ThReSh

> εγω περίπου είμαι στα 100 μέτρα απο την καμπίνα, θα δω διαφορά απο 17a σε 35b


Στα 100 μέτρα θα πιάνεις με 17a έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 50 ή τα 100Mbps, για 200 ναι θα δεις διαφορά μιας και δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------


## Ripos

Αν γίνει ανανέωση συμβολαίου σε νέο πρόγραμμα (με μειωμένη τιμή) θα περιέχει και τα 500 λεπτά προς όλα τα κινητά ή απεριόριστα. Τα παραπάνω είναι στους όρους που λένε ότι αν το πρόγραμμά σου τα περιέχει δε δικαιούσαι διπλασιασμό. Το θέμα είναι αν μπορώ να ζητήσω ανανέωση του υπάρχοντος προγράμματος έτσι ώστε να μη περιλαμβάνονται τα παραπάνω και να διεκδικήσω την αναβάθμιση στα 200 ταχύτητα. Ετσι κι αλλιώς κέρδος έχω αν διπλασιαστεί με τα χρήματα που δινω για την 100αρα.

----------


## KostakisK

Εκατό φορές το έγραψα. Τηλεφωνήστε στο 13888, ζητήστε τις προσφορές και ζητήστε το πακέτο με την ταχύτητα που θέλετε και τα 420 λεπτά προς κινητά ακόμα διαθέσιμα είναι

----------


## Ripos

Στο site δεν υπάρχουν με τα 420 λεπτά. Εχουν το ίδιο ονομα και εχουν βάλει τα 500 λεπτά ή τα απεριόριστα

----------


## KostakisK

Ντάξει, φορέστε γυαλιά και δείτε τι γράφω.....για υπάρχοντες πελάτες που εχουν 120 λεπτά προς κινητά ή μηδέν το ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ!!!!!

----------


## Ripos

Αρχικά να μιλάς πιο όμορφα ή το καλύτερο να μην απαντάς σε ένα θέμα που δεν έχεις την υπομονή να απαντήσεις πολιτισμένα. Στο τελευταίο μήνυμα δεν έγραψες τίποτα για υπάρχοντες πελάτες. Καλό σου βράδυ.

----------


## FuS

> Ντάξει, φορέστε γυαλιά και δείτε τι γράφω.....για υπάρχοντες πελάτες που εχουν 120 λεπτά προς κινητά ή μηδέν το ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ!!!!!


Επειδή γράφεις γενικότητες και διάβάζουν και άλλοι, το δίνουν από παντού (και όχι μόνο τηλεφωνικά) σε οποιοδήποτε πακέτο έχει ο πελάτης (αν έχει απεριόριστα λεπτά όμως ήδη σε αστικά/υπεραστικά θα πρέπει να είναι εκτός δέσμευσης) και αφορά μόνο μετατροπές πακέτων (όχι νέες συνδέσεις, φορητότητες κλπ) καθώς και μόνο στα πακέτα των 100 mbps ή 200 mbps.

Και δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζεις.

----------


## Iris07

Αυτή την εβδομάδα στην EETT..

ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ
της 1029ης Συνεδρίασης (09-05-2022)

_- Αριθ. Θέματος 5: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 
Cosmote Double Play 100M με TV Entry Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ, 
Cosmote Double Play 100M με TV Cinema Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ, 
Cosmote Double Play 100Μ με TV Sport Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 
Cosmote Double Play 100Μ με TV Full Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ και συνδυαστικά με προωθητικές ενέργειες

- Αριθ. Θέματος 6: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 
Cosmote Double Play 100XL με TV Entry Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ,III, 
Cosmote Double Play 100XL με TV Cinema Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ,III, 
Cosmote Double Play 100XL με TV Sport Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 
Cosmote Double Play 100XL με TV Full Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ,III, και συνδυαστικά με προωθητικές ενέργειες

- Αριθ. Θέματος 7: Εξέταση των υποβληθέντων προς έλεγχο στην ΕΕΤΤ αιτημάτων της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ για έγκριση διάθεσης των οικονομικών προγραμμάτων: 
Cosmote Double Play 100L με TV Entry Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ,III 
Cosmote Double Play 100L με TV Cinema Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ,III 
Cosmote Double Play 100L με TV Sport Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγή τιμών Ι, 
Cosmote Double Play 100L με TV Full Pack με ελάχιστη παραμονή 24 μηνών παραλλαγές τιμών Ι,ΙΙ,III και συνδυαστικά με προωθητικές ενέργειες_

----------


## ThReSh

Βγάλε και σκέτα ρε γμτ.

----------


## deniSun

Εγώ θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν σε όλους ευέλικτα προγράμματα του τύπου:
100 vdsl/ftth
200 vdsl/ftth
s/m/l/xl
tv entry/cinema/sport/full
ώστε να φτιάχνεις το πακέτο σου όπως το θέλεις.

----------


## finos

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν σε όλους ευέλικτα προγράμματα του τύπου:
> 100 vdsl/ftth
> 200 vdsl/ftth
> s/m/l/xl
> tv entry/cinema/sport/full
> ώστε να φτιάχνεις το πακέτο σου όπως το θέλεις.


ή αν το επεκτείνουμε ποιο πολυ 

24/50/100/200 down (με VDSL2) 
2,4/5/10/20 Up 
s/m/l/xl
no tv/ tv entry/cinema/sport/full
και να επιλεγεις ... στο τελος θα εβγαζε τη λυπητερή 

πχ για το πατρικο (που μεν εχω τους servers μου αλλα οι πραγματικοί χρήστες του δυκτιου εκεινού αρκούνε και με μια 50αρα ας πουμε ) θα ηθελα μια 50/20 με απεριόριστα σταθερά κινητά)

(...δεν ξερω πως θα το κοστολογουσα ομως ...)

----------


## deniSun

> ή αν το επεκτείνουμε ποιο πολυ 
> 
> 24/50/100/200 down (με VDSL2) 
> 2,4/5/10/20 Up 
> s/m/l/xl
> no tv/ tv entry/cinema/sport/full
> και να επιλεγεις ... στο τελος θα εβγαζε τη λυπητερή 
> 
> πχ για το πατρικο (που μεν εχω τους servers μου αλλα οι πραγματικοί χρήστες του δυκτιου εκεινού αρκούνε και με μια 50αρα ας πουμε ) θα ηθελα μια 50/20 με απεριόριστα σταθερά κινητά)
> ...


Το 24άρι γιατί το βάζεις.
Κανονικά ούτε το 50 δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το up.

----------


## tiatrou

Πριν 2 μέρες αναβάθμισαν και τη σύνδεση στο εξοχικό (χωριό της Λέσβου), από Rural KV και σύνδεση Cosmote VDSL κλειδωμένο στα 24Mbps, σε 50mbps.

----------


## Iris07

Απ' όσα διαβάζω εδώ κυρίως με 24άρες και 50άρες παίζουν τώρα..
και βασικά σωστό το θεωρώ για να αναβαθμιστούν πρώτα αυτοί που έχουν χαμηλές ταχύτητες..

Ίσως περιμένουν να βγάλουν νέα 200άρα, για να συνεχίσουν πιο πολύ με τις 100άρες..  :Thinking:

----------


## FuS

> Απ' όσα διαβάζω εδώ κυρίως με 24άρες και 50άρες παίζουν τώρα..
> και βασικά σωστό το θεωρώ για να αναβαθμιστούν πρώτα αυτοί που έχουν χαμηλές ταχύτητες..
> 
> Ίσως περιμένουν να βγάλουν νέα 200άρα, για να συνεχίσουν πιο πολύ με τις 100άρες..


Πρώτα αλλάζουν τις 100 mbps -> 200 mbps (κυρίως) και 50 mbps -> 100 mbps. 
Οι 24 mbps -> 50 mbps ως επί το πλείστον είναι μετά τις από πάνω.

----------


## Iris07

Μόνο για 2-3 100άρες έχω διαβάσει εδώ..
Εγώ λέω τι βλέπω πάντως..

Μάλιστα σκεφτόμουν να βάζαμε Poll να δούμε ποιοί αναβαθμίζονται..  :Cool: 

Γνωρίζεις εάν υπάρχει κάποιο "σύστημα" για τις αναβαθμίσεις..
ή είναι γενικά "τυχαίες".. ??

----------


## FuS

> Μόνο για 2-3 100άρες έχω διαβάσει εδώ..
> Εγώ λέω τι βλέπω πάντως..
> 
> Μάλιστα σκεφτόμουν να βάζαμε Poll να δούμε ποιοί αναβαθμίζονται.. 
> 
> Γνωρίζεις εάν υπάρχει κάποιο "σύστημα" για τις αναβαθμίσεις..
> ή είναι γενικά "τυχαίες".. ??


Επειδή δεν έχω άμεση σχέση με τα αρμόδια τμήματα, εμπειρικά από τον τρόπο που σκέφτονται αλλά πάντα υποθέτωντας και με επιφύλαξη, ξεκινούν από τις πιο "εύκολες" ώστε να βγαίνουν νούμερα (βλ. ανακοινώσεις σε ΔΤ κλπ) και προχωράνε στις πιο "δύσκολες". Όπου πιο "δύσκολες" εννοώ τις πιο χρονοβόρες ή στο πόσα τμήματα μπλέκονται μεταξύ τους.

----------


## finos

> Το 24άρι γιατί το βάζεις.
> Κανονικά ούτε το 50 δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το up.


Αν μπουν στον κοπο για τετοια πακετα γιατι να μην υπάρχει η επιλογή , ( και για αυτο γραφω κιολας VDSL .. για να παει πανω απο 17a και να μην ειναι lowEffort ADSL..) μπορει να εχεις μια εφαρμογη που να θελεις ελαχιστο bandWidth , γιατι να "ανεβεις" σε 50αρα πχ ενω να θελεις κατι πολύ μικρότερο ;

----------


## x_undefined

> ξεκινούν από τις πιο "εύκολες" ώστε να βγαίνουν νούμερα


Πώς είναι πιο εύκολες οι 100άρες->200άρες και όχι οι 24άρες από καμπίνα;

----------


## nakata

Σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση του Rural σε 100αρι υπάρχει κάποια "νεότερη" πληροφόρηση?

----------


## Lycos

Σε πολλές καμπίνες δεν έχουν κάρτες για 200 Mbs οπότε μένουν στις 100... Τι κι αν κάποιοι πληρώνουμε 100 εδώ και χρόνια...

----------


## sotirisv

Μόλις έγινε η αναβάθμιση σε 24αρι φοιτητικό από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Περιοχή Κ. Πατήσια. Ήρθε sms κανονικά.

----------


## ariusbb

> Σε πολλές καμπίνες δεν έχουν κάρτες για 200 Mbs οπότε μένουν στις 100... Τι κι αν κάποιοι πληρώνουμε 100 εδώ και χρόνια...


Εγώ έχω 50, attainable 110 αλλά δεν μου αναβαθμίζουν γιατί δεν υπάρχει και καλά network capacity εάν ανοίξουν σε όλους 100…
17a καμπίνα φυσικά…

----------


## rexdimos

γλυφάδα πάντως που ξερω καλα οτι εχουν 200 κάρτες δεν εχω δει παρα μια σύνδεση μεχρι τωρα με αναβάθμιση απο τα 100 οποτε μαλλον δεν ειναι θεμα ευκολίας καποιον αλλο προγραμματισμο έχουν στο μυαλο τους

----------


## bravelover

Εμένα χθες έκανε αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200 τα στατιστικά είναι οκ η θα έχω πρόβλημα

----------


## dslsub

> Εμένα χθες έκανε αναβάθμιση από 100 σε 200 τα στατιστικά είναι οκ η θα έχω πρόβλημα


Καλά φαίνονται, πήρε όσο μπορούσε να πάρει σε ταχύτητα με κριτήριο το snr στα 8dB.
Είναι στα 210 λίγο κάτω από τα 220 που το θέτουν σε συγχρονισμό για το 200αρι πακέτο.

Αν θες κάνε επανεκκίνηση το μόντεμ να δεις που θα συγχρονίσει από την αρχή.

----------


## eagle12

> Σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση του Rural σε 100αρι υπάρχει κάποια "νεότερη" πληροφόρηση?


To δικό μου rural είναι και αναβαθμίστηκε εδώ και πολύ καιρό, από 50αρι σε 100άρι, πιάνοντας όμως μόνο 65 λόγω απόστασης

----------


## nakata

Μακάρι να αναβαθμιστεί και η δική μου γραμμή (που δεν το βλέπω) και ας πάει μέχρι τα 65.

----------


## x_undefined

Η δική σου και να αναβαθμιστεί δεν φαίνεται να μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω αν δεν την φτιάξεις. Και στα 50 με το ζόρι είναι τώρα. Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις με την καλωδίωση λογικά.

----------


## dslsub

> Μακάρι να αναβαθμιστεί και η δική μου γραμμή (που δεν το βλέπω) και ας πάει μέχρι τα 65.


50down/30up;
Υπάρχει τέτοιο πακέτο;

----------


## ThReSh

> 50down/30up;
> Υπάρχει τέτοιο πακέτο;


Rural ναι.

----------


## matelas

Ήρθε κ εδώ. 

50 > 100

Πήγε από τα 55 στα 60.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τουλάχιστον τερμάτισε το upload που το θέλουμε περισσότερο.

Και επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκε το ginp.

Με ανοιχτό sra παίζει από 58 μέχρι 66. Το μέγιστο attainable που έχω δει είναι 71. Αυτά με speedport.

Με fritz και και snr 3 δίνει το πολύ 65 με attainable ~68. Χωρίς το tweak παίζει κάτω από 50. 

Γενικά το speedport παίζει πιο ψηλά με καλύτερο snr. 

Απόσταση από την καμπίνα 600 μέτρα.
Το fritz λέει 620 και όταν έχει καύσωνα σχεδόν 700.  :Respekt: 

Καλές αναβαθμίσεις σε όλους.

----------


## andresalonika

> Ήρθε κ εδώ. 
> 
> 50 > 100
> 
> Πήγε από τα 55 στα 60. 
> Τουλάχιστον τερμάτισε το upload που το θέλουμε περισσότερο.
> 
> Και επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκε το ginp.
> 
> ...


Περιοχή;
Ανέβασε στατιστικά. Πόσο εξασθένηση έχεις; 13;
Ίσως είναι ευκαιρία να τσεκάρεις την καλωδίωση αν δεν το έχεις κάνει. 
Εγώ βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και ανανέωσα στο καινούργιο 100XL με 1ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα.
Κι εγώ πλέον παίζω με το Plus ως main. Πολύ πιο χαμηλά νούμερα με τα 7590 και ΖΤΕ H1600 (~69-72mbps) και καλύτερα με το 7530ΑΧ (82mbps).

----------


## matelas

> Περιοχή;
> Ανέβασε στατιστικά. Πόσο εξασθένηση έχεις; 13;
> Ίσως είναι ευκαιρία να τσεκάρεις την καλωδίωση αν δεν το έχεις κάνει. 
> Εγώ βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και ανανέωσα στο καινούργιο 100XL με 1ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα.
> Κι εγώ πλέον παίζω με το Plus ως main. Πολύ πιο χαμηλά νούμερα με τα 7590 και ΖΤΕ H1600 (~69-72mbps) και καλύτερα με το 7530ΑΧ (82mbps).


Περιοχή Ναύπακτος. 

Καλωδίωση είχα αλλάξει στις αρχές με vdsl επειδή έπαιζε χαμηλά. Πλέον το καλώδιο έρχεται από το κουτί του οτε έξω και κουμπώνει στο ρούτερ.

Εξασθένηση παίζει 12-14 και κατά καιρούς συμβαίνουν κ αυτά και άλλα όπως αρνητικό snr. Η χαμηλό snr μόνο στο up μαζί με packet loss. Αλλά οκ τον περισσότερο καιρό δουλεύει σωστά. 

Σε κάποια φάση είχε πέσει από τα 50 στα 38. Άλλαξαν ζεύγος από το σπίτι μέχρι την καμπίνα και πήγε στα 46, δεν πάει παραπάνω είπαν και οκ έδειξαν ότι ασχολήθηκαν. Τελικά άλλαξα το entry με το plus και πήγε ξανά 50. 

Πριν ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου είχα βάλει 100ρα με τα ίδια νούμερα. Από οτε είπαν ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο και βγήκε ανεφικτότητα οπότε ξανά στα 50. 

Καταλήγω ότι τόσο δίνει ο χαλκός. Ντάξει είναι και ~600 μέτρα. Αλλά τα κουλά που έχω στα links από πάνω ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί συμβαίνουν. 

Εσύ με μεγαλύτερο attenuation παίζεις πολύ καλύτερα.  :One thumb up: 
Τι πραγματική απόσταση έχεις;

Στατιστικά:


*Spoiler:*




			DSL Downstream 60260 kBit/s
DSL Upstream 10999 kBit/s
DSL Maximum Downstream 69448 kBit/s
DSL Maximum Upstream 13843 kBit/s

Transmission mode VDSL2-17A Annex B
CRC Errors (Down/Up) 27981 
FEC Errors (Down/Up) 9427

SNR (Down/Up) 10.7 / 12.4 dB
Attenuation (Down/Up) 13.5 / 19.5 dB
		



Εν το μεταξύ αν κάνω reboot στις 2 το βράδυ το attenable πάει εκεί στα 70. Αν κάνω μεσημέρι πέφτει στα 65 η και λιγότερο. Crosstalk λογικά.

Στατιστικά μετά από reboot μεσημέρι:


*Spoiler:*




			DSL Downstream 57566  kBit/s
DSL Upstream 10999 kBit/s
DSL Maximum Downstream 65940 kBit/s
DSL Maximum Upstream 12649 kBit/s

Transmission mode VDSL2-17A Annex B
CRC Errors (Down/Up) 295
FEC Errors (Down/Up) 31
SNR (Down/Up) 10.4 / 11.3 dB
Attenuation (Down/Up) 13.5 / 19.0 dB
		



Μια διαφορά την έχει.

----------


## andresalonika

> Πλέον το καλώδιο έρχεται από το κουτί του οτε έξω και κουμπώνει στο ρούτερ.


Μήπως δεν έχει γίνει καλά κάποια ένωση; Μήπως έχει μαζέψει υγρασία;




> Εσύ με μεγαλύτερο attenuation παίζεις πολύ καλύτερα. 
> Τι πραγματική απόσταση έχεις;


Τα Fritz μου δίνουν (20att) 460 μέτρα απόσταση.
To H1600 13.5

----------


## ardi21

Αυτην την στιγμη εχω 24αρα και οταν κανω ελεγχο για Cosmote Fiber εδω, υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Αυτο σημαινει οτι η γραμη μου δεν θα αναβαθμιστει?

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ υπάρχει η διεύθυνση σου ?
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## ardi21

> Εδώ υπάρχει η διεύθυνση σου ?
> 
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx


Εδω οχι, δεν υπαρχει καν ο ΤΚ της περιοχης μου. 

Αυτο ειχα τσεκαρει και γω οταν ειχαν ανακοινωσει τις αναβαθμισεις, αλλα μπερδευτηκα λιγο με τo "fiber" της Cosmote και δεν ξερω τι ισχυει.

----------


## Iris07

Οκ..

Αλλά εάν ο OTE δεν σου βγάζει να λέει σύνδεση FTTH, μάλλον VDSL εννοεί..
οπότε θα αναβαθμιστείς..

----------


## ardi21

> Οκ..
> 
> Αλλά εάν ο OTE δεν σου βγάζει να λέει σύνδεση FTTH, μάλλον VDSL εννοεί..
> οπότε θα αναβαθμιστείς..


Aυτο μου βγαζει



Και γω αυτο υποθετω αλλα στην σελιδα λεει για ξεκαθαρα οπτικη ινα στην πριζα του σπιτιου σου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και γω αυτο υποθετω αλλα στην σελιδα λεει για ξεκαθαρα οπτικη ινα στην πριζα του σπιτιου σου.


Το tool διαθεσιμοτητας ειναι κοινό, το θέμα είναι ότι στο αποτέλεσμα θα έλεγε συγκεκριμένα για FTTH αν υπηρχε διαθέσιμο.

----------


## ardi21

> Το tool διαθεσιμοτητας ειναι κοινό, το θέμα είναι ότι στο αποτέλεσμα θα έλεγε συγκεκριμένα για FTTH αν υπηρχε διαθέσιμο.


Ok, σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## DoSMaN

Αυτές τις μ...ίες κάνουν και μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο...

Τα ονοματίζουν όλα Fiber και μπερδεύονται όσοι δεν γνωρίζουν καλά...

Cosmote Fiber = vDSL (οπτική ίνα μέχρι καμπίνα και μετά χαλκός μέχρι οικοδομή)
Cosmote FTTH = οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι...

Γι' αυτό και λένε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις "ταχύτητα ΩΣ 100/200".

----------


## deniSun

> Aυτο μου βγαζει
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237944
> 
> Και γω αυτο υποθετω αλλα στην σελιδα λεει για ξεκαθαρα οπτικη ινα στην πριζα του σπιτιου σου.


Αυτό είναι για vdsl/fftc.
Στην οπτική στο σπίτι αντί για:
"Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου"
λέει:
"Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου μέσω υποδομής Fiber To The Home"

----------


## Nisyian

> Aυτο μου βγαζει
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237944
> 
> Και γω αυτο υποθετω αλλα στην σελιδα λεει για ξεκαθαρα οπτικη ινα στην πριζα του σπιτιου σου.


Αν ειναι διαθεσιμη συνδεση με FTTH θα σου εβγαζε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα:

----------


## Iris07

> Aυτο μου βγαζει
> 
> Και γω αυτο υποθετω αλλα στην σελιδα λεει για ξεκαθαρα οπτικη ινα στην πριζα του σπιτιου σου.


Για VDSL είναι αυτό..

Απλά έχουν βάλει την γενική σελίδα για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL/FTTH στην σελίδα που διαφημίζουν και το FTTH..

----------


## matelas

> Μήπως δεν έχει γίνει καλά κάποια ένωση; Μήπως έχει μαζέψει υγρασία;
> 
> 
> 
> Τα Fritz μου δίνουν (20att) 460 μέτρα απόσταση.
> To H1600 13.5


Το fritz μου δίνει από 620 ως 670 και το plus 13.5. Για την απόσταση εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο το fritz.

Αν κλειδώσει σε adsl2+ δίνει attenuation 9 πάντως. 
(Πριν βάλουν μπαταρίες στην καμπίνα όταν έπεφτε το ρεύμα μετά αρχικά κλείδωνε σε adsl2+ για λίγα λεπτά και μετά έπεφτε και ερχόταν σε vdsl2. Σε κάθε διακοπή ρεύματος).

Τώρα για τις ενώσεις δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές. Η μία είναι έξω από το σπίτι όπου πάει σε κολόνα και υπάρχει ένα box με ρεγκλέτες και από εκεί υπόγεια μέχρι την καμπίνα. 

Από την κολόνα που κατεβαίνει μετά το box για να πάει μέσα στο χώμα υπάρχει μια μούφα πάντως. Παίζει να χάνει απο εκεί. 

Επίσης κάποτε είχα αποσυνδέσεις, ανοίγουμε με τον τεχνικό το box στην κολόνα πιάνει το ζεύγος και του έμεινε στο χέρι.  :Laughing:  Απλά έσπασε με το που το έπιασε, οπότε μάλλον ο χαλκός δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.

----------


## Just_Nikos

Αναβαθμιστηκα χτες το βραδυ απο ότι φαινεται.
Σε καποια φάση παρατήρησα αποσύνδεση οταν δουλευα (δεν έδωσα σημασια).
Σημερα το πρωι εκανα επανεκίνηση το ρουτερ, και στο interface ειδα 200/20  :One thumb up:

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Θα αναβαθμιστούν και τα προγράμματα των εξοχικών που είναι 6μηνιαία;

----------


## Iris07

> Αναβαθμιστηκα χτες το βραδυ απο ότι φαινεται.
> Σε καποια φάση παρατήρησα αποσύνδεση οταν δουλευα (δεν έδωσα σημασια).
> Σημερα το πρωι εκανα επανεκίνηση το ρουτερ, και στο interface ειδα 200/20


Ωραίος!
Από καμπίνα του OTE όπως βλέπω στην χάρτη..

Να δούμε και από Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## psolord

Ήρθε και μένα η αναβάθμιση από 100 στα 200 και πήρα το πουλί πάλι!  :Razz: 

Από 110 πήγε στα 128. Αυτό μαζί με τον απολογισμό του εξοχικού που πήρε +0mbit!  :onetooth:

----------


## thourios

> Ήρθε και μένα η αναβάθμιση από 100 στα 200 και πήρα το πουλί πάλι! 
> 
> Από 110 πήγε στα 128. Αυτό μαζί με τον απολογισμό του εξοχικού που πήρε +0mbit!


Ευτυχώς εγώ τερματίζω 200+. Πρέπει να αλλάξω όμως κάρτες δικτύου. Με WiFi όλα τέλεια.

----------


## NiKapa

> Ήρθε και μένα η αναβάθμιση από 100 στα 200 και πήρα το πουλί πάλι! 
> 
> Από 110 πήγε στα 128. Αυτό μαζί με τον απολογισμό του εξοχικού που πήρε +0mbit!


Αν θες ανέβασε ένα ss από την 200

----------


## Just_Nikos

Aπο ότι φαινεται με πηγαν σε ενα πακέτο Cosmote DP200 XL, το οποιο δεν υπάρχει στο site.
Εντωμεταξύ συνειδητοποίησα οτι εχει ληξει το συμβόλαιο μου στις 24 Απριλίου.
Τι λέτε να κάνω?

----------


## Iris07

Όταν σου κάνουν αναβάθμιση μένεις ονομαστικά σε αντίστοιχο πακέτο με αυτό είχες, όπως φαίνεται..

Ρώτησε τους σε τι τιμή σε έχουν βάλει, 
να ξέρεις καλού-κακού.

----------


## psolord

> Ήρθε και μένα η αναβάθμιση από 100 στα 200 και πήρα το πουλί πάλι! 
> 
> Από 110 πήγε στα 128. Αυτό μαζί με τον απολογισμό του εξοχικού που πήρε +0mbit!





> Ευτυχώς εγώ τερματίζω 200+. Πρέπει να αλλάξω όμως κάρτες δικτύου. Με WiFi όλα τέλεια.


Κατά πως φαίνεται βιάστηκα να μιλήσω. Αλλά δε φταίω, γιατί η εφαρμογή έδειχνε ξεκάθαρα 128mbit.



Αλλά σήμερα που το ξανακοίταξα, έδειξε 190mbit!  :Clap: 



Είμαι εκτός και δε μπορούσα να το δω από κοντά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι πρώτα άλλαξαν το τι επιτρέπεται σαν συγχρονισμό στο προφιλ και μετά κούμπωσαν την 35b κάρτα, πράγμα που τους πήρε 24 ώρες. Οπότε αν δείτε κάτι παρόμοιο στις δικές γραμμές, μην αγχωθείτε.

Κατόπιν εορτής, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι τα 128mbit ήταν πράγματι το max attainable σε 17α.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κατά πως φαίνεται βιάστηκα να μιλήσω. Αλλά δε φταίω, γιατί η εφαρμογή έδειχνε ξεκάθαρα 128mbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλά σήμερα που το ξανακοίταξα, έδειξε 190mbit! 
> 
> 
> 
> Είμαι εκτός και δε μπορούσα να το δω από κοντά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι πρώτα άλλαξαν το τι επιτρέπεται σαν συγχρονισμό στο προφιλ και μετά κούμπωσαν την 35b κάρτα, πράγμα που τους πήρε 24 ώρες. Οπότε αν δείτε κάτι παρόμοιο στις δικές γραμμές, μην αγχωθείτε.
> ...


Me 200άρα
2 ανέκδοτα την μέρα
Τζάμπα θα πάει η αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## vasilismf

> Κατά πως φαίνεται βιάστηκα να μιλήσω. Αλλά δε φταίω, γιατί η εφαρμογή έδειχνε ξεκάθαρα 128mbit.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237963
> 
> Αλλά σήμερα που το ξανακοίταξα, έδειξε 190mbit! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237964
> 
> Είμαι εκτός και δε μπορούσα να το δω από κοντά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι πρώτα άλλαξαν το τι επιτρέπεται σαν συγχρονισμό στο προφιλ και μετά κούμπωσαν την 35b κάρτα, πράγμα που τους πήρε 24 ώρες. Οπότε αν δείτε κάτι παρόμοιο στις δικές γραμμές, μην αγχωθείτε.
> ...


ετσι και αλλιως δεν έστεκε, απο την στιγμη που επιανες το full 17a (110mbps) αποκλείεται να πήγαινες 128. Αυτο θα γινοταν αν επιανες καμια 70αρια.

----------


## rexdimos

και σε εμένα αναβαθμίστηκε απότομα χθες βεβαία το κακο σε εμένα είναι οτι 2 φορες στο παρελθόν εχω προσπαθήσει να παω με συμβόλαιο στα 200 αλλα η γραμμή μου εχει πρόβλημα που δεν ειχαν βρει ποτε δηλαδή ενω κουμπώνει κανονικά στα 200 και πάνω
δεν μενει σταθερή μαζευωντας πολλά crc με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει 
στην αρχη μου ειχαν πει οτι έφταιγε η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού ήρθε τεχνικος απο την εταιρεία (cosmote at your service τοτε)  
την μέτρησε πρόβλημα δεν βρήκε αυτοί επέμεναν αν και στην εισαγωγή(που είχαν παρελάσει 3 τεχνικοί τους )  μάζευε λάθη 
ίσως όχι τόσο γρηγορα αλλά μάζευε 
δεν παραδέχτηκαν ποτέ οτι ίσως φταίει η καλωδίωση τους απο την καμπίνα στην εισαγωγή.
Χθες που το είδα πήγα να ζητήσω να το αφήσουν εκει που ηταν δηλαδή στα 100 που είναι βράχος δεν πέφτει ποτε αλλά μου είπαν οτι υπήρχε γενικο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή και μόλις λυθεί αν συνεχίσει να μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα να τους καλέσω να το αλλάξουν εκεί που ήταν 
γιατί λένε (@@@@) οτι με τις αναβαθμίσεις ίσως λυθεί το παλιο πρόβλημα
 δεν ξερω τι να κανω να το κρατήσω λιγο? 
και να δοκιμάσω ?αν και βλέπω να μου σπαει τα νευρα στο τέλος.

αυτο ειναι το προβλημα με την 200

----------


## ZaNteR

> και σε εμένα αναβαθμίστηκε απότομα χθες βεβαία το κακο σε εμένα είναι οτι 2 φορες στο παρελθόν εχω προσπαθήσει να παω με συμβόλαιο στα 200 αλλα η γραμμή μου εχει πρόβλημα που δεν ειχαν βρει ποτε δηλαδή ενω κουμπώνει κανονικά στα 200 και πάνω
> δεν μενει σταθερή μαζευωντας πολλά crc με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει 
> στην αρχη μου ειχαν πει οτι έφταιγε η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού ήρθε τεχνικος απο την εταιρεία (cosmote at your service τοτε)  
> την μέτρησε πρόβλημα δεν βρήκε αυτοί επέμεναν αν και στην εισαγωγή(που είχαν παρελάσει 3 τεχνικοί τους )  μάζευε λάθη 
> ίσως όχι τόσο γρηγορα αλλά μάζευε 
> δεν παραδέχτηκαν ποτέ οτι ίσως φταίει η καλωδίωση τους απο την καμπίνα στην εισαγωγή.
> Χθες που το είδα πήγα να ζητήσω να το αφήσουν εκει που ηταν δηλαδή στα 100 που είναι βράχος δεν πέφτει ποτε αλλά μου είπαν οτι υπήρχε γενικο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή και μόλις λυθεί αν συνεχίσει να μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα να τους καλέσω να το αλλάξουν εκεί που ήταν 
> γιατί λένε (@@@@) οτι με τις αναβαθμίσεις ίσως λυθεί το παλιο πρόβλημα
>  δεν ξερω τι να κανω να το κρατήσω λιγο? 
> ...


Εχεις δοκιμασει να βαλεις επανω κανενα speedport plus να δεις μηπως φταει το fritzbox?

----------


## vsk

> και σε εμένα αναβαθμίστηκε απότομα χθες βεβαία το κακο σε εμένα είναι οτι 2 φορες στο παρελθόν εχω προσπαθήσει να παω με συμβόλαιο στα 200 αλλα η γραμμή μου εχει πρόβλημα που δεν ειχαν βρει ποτε δηλαδή ενω κουμπώνει κανονικά στα 200 και πάνω
> δεν μενει σταθερή μαζευωντας πολλά crc με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει 
> στην αρχη μου ειχαν πει οτι έφταιγε η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού ήρθε τεχνικος απο την εταιρεία (cosmote at your service τοτε)  
> την μέτρησε πρόβλημα δεν βρήκε αυτοί επέμεναν αν και στην εισαγωγή(που είχαν παρελάσει 3 τεχνικοί τους )  μάζευε λάθη 
> ίσως όχι τόσο γρηγορα αλλά μάζευε 
> δεν παραδέχτηκαν ποτέ οτι ίσως φταίει η καλωδίωση τους απο την καμπίνα στην εισαγωγή.
> Χθες που το είδα πήγα να ζητήσω να το αφήσουν εκει που ηταν δηλαδή στα 100 που είναι βράχος δεν πέφτει ποτε αλλά μου είπαν οτι υπήρχε γενικο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή και μόλις λυθεί αν συνεχίσει να μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα να τους καλέσω να το αλλάξουν εκεί που ήταν 
> γιατί λένε (@@@@) οτι με τις αναβαθμίσεις ίσως λυθεί το παλιο πρόβλημα
>  δεν ξερω τι να κανω να το κρατήσω λιγο? 
> ...


Αφού έχεις το 7590, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να του βάλεις άνω όριο στο downstream π.χ. στα 120, μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα;

----------


## rexdimos

εχω δοκιμάσει με αλλο εργαλείο με το Interference Resistance Settings αλλά παρολαυτα τα error είναι πολλά οσο για το Plus το αφηνουμε καλλυτερα γιατι ειναι επιεικώς για τα μπαζα αυτο συμβαίνει μολις παω στα 200 μονο μεχρι 100 ειναι βραχος για αυτο πιστευω αν και δεν το παραδέχονται οτι ειναι η διαδρομή μεταξυ minidslam και εισαγωγής αφου και στην εισαγωγή με τεχνικο του οτε (3 διαφορετικούς) error βγάζει απλα οχι τόσο γρηγορα ενω με 100 ειναι βραχος κανενα λαθος

----------


## vasilismf

εχεις δοκιμασει να τραβηξεις ενα ethernet απο το κουτι του οτε και να το κουμπωσεις πανω στο router να δουμε αν θα φυγουν τα errors, γιατι τι μετρησαν αυτοι για 1-2 λεπτα δεν ξερω αν λεει και πολλα! Τουλαχιστον ετσι θα εισαι μετα 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι δικο σου θεμα!

----------


## ZaNteR

> εχεις δοκιμασει να τραβηξεις ενα ethernet απο το κουτι του οτε και να το κουμπωσεις πανω στο router να δουμε αν θα φυγουν τα errors, γιατι τι μετρησαν αυτοι για 1-2 λεπτα δεν ξερω αν λεει και πολλα! Τουλαχιστον ετσι θα εισαι μετα 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι δικο σου θεμα!


Εδω δεν βαζει καν το plus πανω να δει αν και με το plus του κανει τα ιδια....

----------


## rexdimos

ποιος το είπε αυτό φυσικά και έχω βάλλει και όλες οι μετρήσεις έγιναν με το 
plus και από εμένα και από 3 τεχνικούς του οτε στο παρελθόν

----------


## FuS

> Θα αναβαθμιστούν και τα προγράμματα των εξοχικών που είναι 6μηνιαία;


Ναι και αυτά, εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για ftth και δεν υπάρχει τεχνικό θέμα.

----------


## psolord

Παρατήρησα καλύτερα pings στη νέα VDSL 200. Στο τεστ του Ookla βγάζει 5ms ενώ πριν έβγαζε παραπάνω. Στη δουλειά, πάλι με Cosmote, αλλά VDSL 50 βγάζει 9ms. Επίσης είδα 10ms καλύτερο ping με Geforce now και μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά, άλλαξε από EU West σε EU Southeast καθότι το θεώρησε καλύτερο. Θυμίζω ότι γενικά η Cosmote έχει ένα θεματάκι με το Geforce Now.

Πάντως παρόλο των περιορισμών της γραμμής μου, ακόμα και με τα 190mbit που έπιασε τελικά, κατεβάζει με 21-23ΜΒ/sec και ένα πολιτισμικό σοκ το παθαίνεις λιγουλάκι, καθότι είναι σα να έχεις USB 2.0 σύνδεση....με όλο το ιντερνετ! Τουρμπογιώργης!  :One thumb up: 

Γενικά παρατηρώ πολύ μεγαλύτερη άνεση στα εισερχόμενα δεδομένα πάντως. Δηλαδή ενώ κατεβάζω τρια αρχεία με φουλ ταχύτητα, ανοίγω Youtube 4k/60fps και πάει σφαίρα. Ανοίγεις σελίδα steam και βλέπεις trailer παιχνιδιών, επίσης σφαίρα! Νομίζω ότι και οι 35b κάρτες πρέπει να έχουν πιο δυνατό hardware και ανταποκρίνονται καλύτερα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## minas

> Παρατήρησα καλύτερα pings στη νέα VDSL 200. Στο τεστ του Ookla βγάζει 5ms ενώ πριν έβγαζε παραπάνω. Στη δουλειά, πάλι με Cosmote, αλλά VDSL 50 βγάζει 9ms. Επίσης είδα 10ms καλύτερο ping με Geforce now και μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά, άλλαξε από EU West σε EU Southeast καθότι το θεώρησε καλύτερο. Θυμίζω ότι γενικά η Cosmote έχει ένα θεματάκι με το Geforce Now.
> 
> Πάντως παρόλο των περιορισμών της γραμμής μου, ακόμα και με τα 190mbit που έπιασε τελικά, κατεβάζει με 21-23ΜΒ/sec και ένα πολιτισμικό σοκ το παθαίνεις λιγουλάκι, καθότι είναι σα να έχεις USB 2.0 σύνδεση....με όλο το ιντερνετ! Τουρμπογιώργης! 
> 
> Γενικά παρατηρώ πολύ μεγαλύτερη άνεση στα εισερχόμενα δεδομένα πάντως. Δηλαδή ενώ κατεβάζω τρια αρχεία με φουλ ταχύτητα, ανοίγω Youtube 4k/60fps και πάει σφαίρα. Ανοίγεις σελίδα steam και βλέπεις trailer παιχνιδιών, επίσης σφαίρα! Νομίζω ότι και οι 35b κάρτες πρέπει να έχουν πιο δυνατό hardware και ανταποκρίνονται καλύτερα!


Μπορεί να ενεργοποιήθηκε και G.INP που ίσως δεν είχες παλιότερα.

----------


## psolord

Χμμ...δε το κοίταξα καν.

Έχω screenshots πριν και μετά. Θα το τσεκάρω!

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν θες ανέβασε ένα ss από την 200


Σορυ για το delay. Σημερα προκαμα να τα μαζεψω λιγο.

Εδω ειμαστε side by side.



Οπως θα δειτε υπαρχει το παραδοξο να δειχνει max 180mbit και να εχει συγχρονισει στα 195mbit.

Σημερα μαλιστα ανεβηκε κιολας και πηγε στα 203!  :onetooth:

----------


## NiKapa

@psolord,
το side by side δεν ανοίγει..

----------


## psolord

> Μπορεί να ενεργοποιήθηκε και G.INP που ίσως δεν είχες παλιότερα.


Δυστυχως τα screenshot που ειχα ηταν απο τη σελιδα με τις ταχυτητες και δε ξερω αν ειχε πριν G.INP.

Τωρα παντως εχει.



Θα τσεκαρω το speedport plus του εξοχικου να δω αν ειναι και εκει ενεργοποιημενο, καθοτι εκει εχει ακομα 17a και ειναι επισης καμπινα του ΟΤΕ. Θαρρω οτι ακολουθουν την ιδια στρατηγικη παντου.

- - - Updated - - -




> @psolord,
> το side by side δεν ανοίγει..


Το εφτιαξα.

----------


## NiKapa

> Το εφτιαξα.


Φτου ..τυχερός !

----------


## tigra23

Για να ρωτήσω τους "ΟΤΕτζηδες" του forum. Εχω 24αρα σε VDSL καμπινα. Και δεν με αναβαθμίζουν ενώ είμαι στο προγραμμα κάποια στιγμή να αναβαθμιστώ. Το θεμα ειναι οτι η 24αρα δεν παλευεται αν έχεις συνηθίσει 100αρα. Υπάρχει προγραμμα 50αρας που μπορω να παρω που θα αναβαθμιστεί κάποια στιγμή σε 100αρα; Και αν ναι τι τιμή έχει και πως να το ζητήσω από το 13888.

----------


## minas

> Για να ρωτήσω τους "ΟΤΕτζηδες" του forum. Εχω 24αρα σε VDSL καμπινα. Και δεν με αναβαθμίζουν ενώ είμαι στο προγραμμα κάποια στιγμή να αναβαθμιστώ. Το θεμα ειναι οτι η 24αρα δεν παλευεται αν έχεις συνηθίσει 100αρα. Υπάρχει προγραμμα 50αρας που μπορω να παρω που θα αναβαθμιστεί κάποια στιγμή σε 100αρα; Και αν ναι τι τιμή έχει και πως να το ζητήσω από το 13888.


Τα "παλιά" προγράμματα με τα 420' προς κινητά αναβαθμίζονται. Τα νέα με τα 500' ή απεριόριστα, όχι.

----------


## Virtsou

> Θα αναβαθμιστούν και τα προγράμματα των εξοχικών που είναι 6μηνιαία;


Στο εξοχικό έχω 24αρι. Επειδή είναι κλειστός ο γενικός δεν μπορώ να δω ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού του ρουτερ από το app, αλλά μέσα από το διαχείριση μου δείχνει τύπο σύνδεσης 24 αρα. Όταν γίνεται η αναβάθμιση αλλάζει και η περιγραφή της ταχύτητας του προγράμματος στο my COSMOTE app;

----------


## minas

> Στο εξοχικό έχω 24αρι. Επειδή είναι κλειστός ο γενικός δεν μπορώ να δω ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού του ρουτερ από το app, αλλά μέσα από το διαχείριση μου δείχνει τύπο σύνδεσης 24 αρα. Όταν γίνεται η αναβάθμιση αλλάζει και η περιγραφή της ταχύτητας του προγράμματος στο my COSMOTE app;


Ναι, αλλάζει.

----------


## Virtsou

Άρα από Αργολίδα μεριά τίποτα ακόμα. Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση

----------


## jkoukos

Η περιγραφή αλλάζει, αλλά αμφιβάλω αν γίνεται αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας σε σύνδεση που είναι μη ενεργή (χωρίς συγχρονισμό).

----------


## Virtsou

Λογικά θα δείξει όμως ότι κινείται κάτι από θέμα αναβάθμισης και ας ολοκληρωθεί αυτή όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το ρουτερ 
. Η εννοείς ότι δε το προχωράνε καν αν δεν έχει συγχρονισμό;

----------


## jkoukos

Το δεύτερο εννοώ.

----------


## Sakhs_25

Αμα δεν έχουμε στην γραμμή το ρούτερ του παρόχου θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι γίνεται. Ο συγχρονισμός είναι άσχετος με την αναβάθμιση και γίνεται με οποιονδήποτε DSL Router.

----------


## Virtsou

Πωπω τώρα με έβαλες σε σκεψεις και ενώ δεν το είχα στο προγραμμα να πάω ακόμα μου φαίνεται θα πάω μια βόλτα για να ανοίξω τον γενικο

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Περιοχή;
> Ανέβασε στατιστικά. Πόσο εξασθένηση έχεις; 13;
> Ίσως είναι ευκαιρία να τσεκάρεις την καλωδίωση αν δεν το έχεις κάνει. 
> Εγώ βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και ανανέωσα στο καινούργιο 100XL με 1ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα.
> Κι εγώ πλέον παίζω με το Plus ως main. Πολύ πιο χαμηλά νούμερα με τα 7590 και ΖΤΕ H1600 (~69-72mbps) και καλύτερα με το 7530ΑΧ (82mbps).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 237940


πως βλεπεις το max attainable rate της γραμμης στο speedport plus ?

----------


## andresalonika

> πως βλεπεις το max attainable rate της γραμμης στο speedport plus ?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...02#post6831202

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...t-Plus/page303

----------


## Panos7escape

Έτοιμη η αναβάθμιση !

----------


## Greg61

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι καλά τα στατιστικά μου μετά την αναβάθμιση;

Date/time
2022-05-26 11:10:46
DSL downstream
109998  kBit/s,
DSL upstream
11000  kBit/s,
System uptime
78 days, 21 hours, 28 minutes, 16 seconds
Transmission mode
VDSL2
CRC errors (Down/Up)
192 / 0
FEC errors (Down/Up)
2006997298 / 2372
SNR (Down/Up)
14.3 / 31.0  dB
Downstream attenuation
33KHz~859KHz: 3.4dB

1.216MHz~1.961MHz: 7.6dB

2.793MHz~4.055MHz: 12.3dB
Upstream attenuation
7KHz~32KHz: 1.6dB

871KHz~1.205MHz: 5.6dB

1.972MHz~2.782MHz: 7.6dB
Firmware version
09071602.00.023A
Boot code version
1.07.0

----------


## minas

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι καλά τα στατιστικά μου μετά την αναβάθμιση;
> 
> Date/time
> 2022-05-26 11:10:46
> DSL downstream
> 109998  kBit/s,
> DSL upstream
> 11000  kBit/s,
> System uptime
> ...


Μια χαρά είναι για 100άρα.

----------


## dslsub

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι καλά τα στατιστικά μου μετά την αναβάθμιση;


Πάρα πολύ καλά!
Μπορείς να αλλάξεις και την προεπιλογή ταχύτητας στο προφίλ σου:
από 102400/10240 σε 109998/11000.
Ακριβές είναι μόνο το 2ο.

----------


## Greg61

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## finos

Μόλις πήραμε κι εμείς τη 200αρα  :Clap:  

 

Περιοχή λαρισα KV ΟΤΕ ...  Profile 35b

(πολλά FEC/CRC βλέπω μάζεψε θα τη εχω στο νου μου τις επόμενες ημέρες , γιατί το 94455kbps ειναι κατω απο το ελαχιστο που εχει οτε για τη περιοχη .. μη μας το κανει revoke και χαρουμε τζαμπα  ... )

----------


## UltraB

Αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα συγγενικό πρόσωπο από 50Mbps σε 100Mbps. Περιοχή Φορτέτσα, Ηράκλειο (καμπίνα Wind).

Εγώ που είμαι στην ίδια καμπίνα όπως και άλλο γνωστό πρόσωπο, ακόμα. Επομένως, οι αναβαθμίσεις δεν πάνε ανά καμπίνα.

----------


## Iris07

Ανάθεμα.. να μάθω πως γίνονται..

Me Random Number Generator ?  :Laughing:

----------


## Panos7escape

> Ανάθεμα.. να μάθω πως γίνονται..
> 
> Me Random Number Generator ?


Με keygen  :ROFL:

----------


## dslsub

> Me Random Number Generator ?


Λοταρία στη σφαίρα με τα μπαλάκια που τα φυσάει ο αέρας.  :Laughing:

----------


## sv2hnh

Εγώ να γίνω λίγο κακός.... πρώτα αναβαθμίζουν αυτούς που τα συμβόλαια τους λήγουν σύντομα ,
και προχωρούν με χρονολογική σειρά προς αυτούς που τα συμβόλαια τους λήγουν περίπου εώς και 2 χρόνια μετά. (σε αυτούς που δικαιούνται την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση)

----------


## El oasis

> Εγώ να γίνω λίγο κακός.... πρώτα αναβαθμίζουν αυτούς που τα συμβόλαια τους λήγουν σύντομα ,
> και προχωρούν με χρονολογική σειρά προς αυτούς που τα συμβόλαια τους λήγουν περίπου εώς και 2 χρόνια μετά. (σε αυτούς που δικαιούνται την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση)


Συμφωνώ! Εμένα σε ένα χρόνο λήγει το συμβόλαιο...μάλλον τον Αύγουστο με βλέπω για αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Iris07

Φίλος στην Κεραμεικό που έβαλε VDSL πριν 1-2 μήνες τον αναβαθμίσανε από 50 στα 100..
Και καμπίνα Wind..

----------


## zoid1321

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε πήρα και γω αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα.Στατιστικα παραθέτω εδώ.περιοχη Νίκαια Νεάπολη σε καμπίνα wind από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tiatrou

> Εγώ να γίνω λίγο κακός.... πρώτα αναβαθμίζουν αυτούς που τα συμβόλαια τους λήγουν σύντομα ,
> και προχωρούν με χρονολογική σειρά προς αυτούς που τα συμβόλαια τους λήγουν περίπου εώς και 2 χρόνια μετά. (σε αυτούς που δικαιούνται την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση)


Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Εμένα με αναβάθμισαν αρχές Απρίλη, από VDSL 50Mbps σε 100Mbps και το συμβόλαιό μου έληγε σε 1,5 χρόνο.

----------


## sv2hnh

ok μπορεί να έχω άδικο , σε ερώτηση που έκανα σε τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου ,  απάντησε αόριστα 
για το αν υπάρχει προγραμματισμός στις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## FuS

> ok μπορεί να έχω άδικο , σε ερώτηση που έκανα σε τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου ,  απάντησε αόριστα 
> για το αν υπάρχει προγραμματισμός στις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις.


Οι τεχνικοί πεδίου του οτέ δεν γνωρίζουν τον τρόπο που γίνονται οι αναβαθμίσεις. Αν έχεις κάνα γνωστό στα SOC (Δαγκλή κλπ) αυτόν να ρωτήσεις  :Razz:

----------


## sotirisv

> ok μπορεί να έχω άδικο , σε ερώτηση που έκανα σε τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου ,  απάντησε αόριστα 
> για το αν υπάρχει προγραμματισμός στις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις.


Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους, μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει προγραμματισμός! Αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο υπάλληλος στο 13888 ήταν να κάνουμε έλεγχο της γραμμής για είναι σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (αλλιώς δεν θα προχωρούσε σε αυτόματη αναβάθμιση η γραμμή) . Αφού τελειώσαμε με αυτό, μου έκανε ένα αίτημα προς το τεχνικό τμήμα ότι επιθυμώ να προβώ στην δωρεάν αναβάθμιση. Αυτό έγινε τέλος Μαρτίου. Στις 14/5 με αναβαθμίσανε (έχω συμβόλαιο από Μάρτιο του 21) όπως και έναν φίλο μου που έκανε συμβόλαιο το Μάρτιο του 22 χωρίς να έχει κάποια τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία όπως εγώ. 73!

----------


## vigor83

Αναβαθμίστηκε και η δική μου γραμμή χθες από 50 σε 100. Η γραμμή τερμάτισε στα 112/11,2.

Με attenuation 7 το SNR έπεσε από 27-29 σε 11-13. Το attainable παρέμεινε σε 140+. Από μηδενικά crc errors τώρα μαζεύει χιλιάδες. Η γραμμή δεν φαίνεται να πέφτει βέβαια.

Ωστόσο έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα. Το λάπτοπ είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο και το συνδέω ενσύρματα με powerline (tp-link 500mbps). Πριν τερμάτιζε κανονικά τη γραμμή 50 down 5 up. Μετά την αναβάθμιση έχω 7 down 10 up. Όταν λέω 7 εννοώ mbps δηλαδή κατεβάζω με 600-700kb/s. Σύνδεσα το λάπτοπ κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ με καλώδιο και έχω κανονικά 100/10. Με wifi στο κινητό έχω επίσης 100/10. Επομένως δεν είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής.

Οπότε το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι γιατί η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής επηρέασε τη λειτουργία των powerlines τα οποία λειτουργούσαν απρόσκοπτα για χρόνια; Επίσης, γιατί έπεσε τόσο πολύ η απόδοση και δεν πιάνουν ούτε τα 50mbps που έπιαναν πριν; Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι off-topic αλλά το πρόβλημα προέκυψε λόγω του topic! :P

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Οι τεχνικοί πεδίου του οτέ δεν γνωρίζουν τον τρόπο που γίνονται οι αναβαθμίσεις. Αν έχεις κάνα γνωστό στα SOC (Δαγκλή κλπ) αυτόν να ρωτήσεις


 τι είναι τα SOC?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αναβαθμίστηκε και η δική μου γραμμή χθες από 50 σε 100. Η γραμμή τερμάτισε στα 112/11,2.
> 
> Με attenuation 7 το SNR έπεσε από 27-29 σε 11-13. Το attainable παρέμεινε σε 140+. Από μηδενικά crc errors τώρα μαζεύει χιλιάδες. Η γραμμή δεν φαίνεται να πέφτει βέβαια.
> 
> Ωστόσο έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα. Το λάπτοπ είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο και το συνδέω ενσύρματα με powerline (tp-link 500mbps). Πριν τερμάτιζε κανονικά τη γραμμή 50 down 5 up. Μετά την αναβάθμιση έχω 7 down 10 up. Όταν λέω 7 εννοώ mbps δηλαδή κατεβάζω με 600-700kb/s. Σύνδεσα το λάπτοπ κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ με καλώδιο και έχω κανονικά 100/10. Με wifi στο κινητό έχω επίσης 100/10. Επομένως δεν είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής.
> 
> Οπότε το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι γιατί η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής επηρέασε τη λειτουργία των powerlines τα οποία λειτουργούσαν απρόσκοπτα για χρόνια; Επίσης, γιατί έπεσε τόσο πολύ η απόδοση και δεν πιάνουν ούτε τα 50mbps που έπιαναν πριν; Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι off-topic αλλά το πρόβλημα προέκυψε λόγω του topic! :P


Δοκίμασε να κάνεις μια επανεκκίνηση στα power lines...
Ενδέχεται να λύσει το πρόβλημα.

Δοκίμασε επίσης να κάνεις και μια επανεκκίνηση και το router σου.

----------


## ariusbb

Μου είχε πει από τον ΟΤΕ και δεν ξέρω εάν ισχύει ότι το modem μπορεί αρχικά να κλειδώσει πιο χαμηλά αλλά όσο μαθαίνει και δοκιμάζει τη γραμμή ότι αντέχει ανεβάζει ταχύτητα. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αλλά προφανώς αναφερόμαστε σε περιπτώσεις που πιάνεις πιο κάτω από το προφίλ σου.
Αυτό αναφέρθηκε όταν είχα πει να κάνω restart να δω εάν θα πάει παραπάνω και με συμβούλεψε να το αφήσω ανοιχτό και να περιμένω κάποιες μέρες.
Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει εάν ισχύει αυτό ή όχι ας μας ενημερώσει

----------


## Iris07

*@ vigor83*

Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα ?

----------


## vigor83

> *@ vigor83*
> 
> Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα ?


Είναι στην απέναντι γωνία. Περίπου 20m από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το καφάο του ΟΤΕ (όχι ευθεία, με στροφή σύμφωνα με τα καπάκια του ΟΤΕ στον δρόμο) και άλλα 10m μέχρι την καμπίνα της vodafone. Βάλε και την υψομετρική διαφορά μέχρι τον έκτο, χοντρικά άλλα 30m, άρα συνολικά γύρω στα 60m.

----------


## jkoukos

Από τα καπάκια στον δρόμο περνούν οι κεντρικές σωληνώσεις του κορμού προς το αστικό κέντρο. Τα καλώδια των οικοδομών δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτά, αλλά συνδέονται σε υπόγεια ή εναέρια καλώδια που φεύγουν από τις καμπίνες προς συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή το καθένα καλύπτοντας τις οικοδομές στην διαδρομή του.
Οπότε μην υπολογίζεις 60 μέτρα αλλά αρκετά παραπάνω.

----------


## minas

> Αναβαθμίστηκε και η δική μου γραμμή χθες από 50 σε 100. Η γραμμή τερμάτισε στα 112/11,2.
> 
> Με attenuation 7 το SNR έπεσε από 27-29 σε 11-13. Το attainable παρέμεινε σε 140+. Από μηδενικά crc errors τώρα μαζεύει χιλιάδες. Η γραμμή δεν φαίνεται να πέφτει βέβαια.
> 
> Ωστόσο έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα. Το λάπτοπ είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο και το συνδέω ενσύρματα με powerline (tp-link 500mbps). Πριν τερμάτιζε κανονικά τη γραμμή 50 down 5 up. Μετά την αναβάθμιση έχω 7 down 10 up. Όταν λέω 7 εννοώ mbps δηλαδή κατεβάζω με 600-700kb/s. Σύνδεσα το λάπτοπ κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ με καλώδιο και έχω κανονικά 100/10. Με wifi στο κινητό έχω επίσης 100/10. Επομένως δεν είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής.
> 
> Οπότε το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι γιατί η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής επηρέασε τη λειτουργία των powerlines τα οποία λειτουργούσαν απρόσκοπτα για χρόνια; Επίσης, γιατί έπεσε τόσο πολύ η απόδοση και δεν πιάνουν ούτε τα 50mbps που έπιαναν πριν; Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι off-topic αλλά το πρόβλημα προέκυψε λόγω του topic! :P


Τα powerlines και το VDSL δουλεύουν σε αλληλοκαλυπτόμενες συχνότητες και συχνά το ένα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο άλλο.
Δες στο μενού των powerlines σου, εάν έχει επιλογή για συμβίωση με VDSL/vectoring, ενεροποίησέ την.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μου είχε πει από τον ΟΤΕ και δεν ξέρω εάν ισχύει ότι το modem μπορεί *αρχικά να κλειδώσει πιο χαμηλά αλλά όσο μαθαίνει και δοκιμάζει τη γραμμή ότι αντέχει ανεβάζει ταχύτητα.* Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αλλά προφανώς αναφερόμαστε σε περιπτώσεις που πιάνεις πιο κάτω από το προφίλ σου.
> Αυτό αναφέρθηκε όταν είχα πει να κάνω restart να δω εάν θα πάει παραπάνω και με συμβούλεψε να το αφήσω ανοιχτό και να περιμένω κάποιες μέρες.
> Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει εάν ισχύει αυτό ή όχι ας μας ενημερώσει


*Αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ στη γραμμή μου!!!* Όταν έγινε η αναβάθμιση από 50Mbps σε 100Mbps, στην αρχή συγχρόνιζε γύρω στα 100 με 102Mbps και όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες, από μόνο του ανέβαινε μέχρι που σε μία βδομάδα με 10 μέρες, τερμάτισε τη γραμμή στα 110Mbps. (Attenuation 8dB, Attainable rate 130Mbps, profil 17a.)

----------


## matelas

> τι είναι τα SOC?


Security Operation Center μάλλον.




> *Αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ στη γραμμή μου!!!* Όταν έγινε η αναβάθμιση από 50Mbps σε 100Mbps, στην αρχή συγχρόνιζε γύρω στα 100 με 102Mbps και όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες, από μόνο του ανέβαινε μέχρι που σε μία βδομάδα με 10 μέρες, τερμάτισε τη γραμμή στα 110Mbps. (Attenuation 8dB, Attainable rate 130Mbps, profil 17a.)


Αν είναι ενεργό το sra όταν οι συνθήκες είναι κατάλληλες αλλάζει δυναμικά την ταχύτητα. Με τι snr είσαι στα 110?

----------


## tiatrou

> Security Operation Center μάλλον.
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είναι ενεργό το sra όταν οι συνθήκες είναι κατάλληλες αλλάζει δυναμικά την ταχύτητα. Με τι snr είσαι στα 110?


Όπως φαίνεται και στο profil μου 9,2dB. Κοντά στο όριο της γραμμής. Attainable rate δίνει 130Mbps (ZTE H1600).

----------


## stefkon

> Αναβαθμίστηκε και η δική μου γραμμή χθες από 50 σε 100. Η γραμμή τερμάτισε στα 112/11,2.
> 
> Με attenuation 7 το SNR έπεσε από 27-29 σε 11-13. Το attainable παρέμεινε σε 140+. Από μηδενικά crc errors τώρα μαζεύει χιλιάδες. Η γραμμή δεν φαίνεται να πέφτει βέβαια.
> 
> Ωστόσο έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα. Το λάπτοπ είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο και το συνδέω ενσύρματα με *powerline (tp-link 500mbps)*. Πριν τερμάτιζε κανονικά τη γραμμή 50 down 5 up. Μετά την αναβάθμιση έχω 7 down 10 up. Όταν λέω 7 εννοώ mbps δηλαδή κατεβάζω με 600-700kb/s. Σύνδεσα το λάπτοπ κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ με καλώδιο και έχω κανονικά 100/10. Με wifi στο κινητό έχω επίσης 100/10. Επομένως δεν είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής.
> 
> Οπότε το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι γιατί η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής επηρέασε τη λειτουργία των powerlines τα οποία λειτουργούσαν απρόσκοπτα για χρόνια; Επίσης, γιατί έπεσε τόσο πολύ η απόδοση και δεν πιάνουν ούτε τα 50mbps που έπιαναν πριν; Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι off-topic αλλά το πρόβλημα προέκυψε λόγω του topic! :P


Είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας τα powerline tp-link 500mbps (HomePlug AV), άλλαξε τα με καινούργιας τεχνολογίας G.hn Powerline.
Γι' αυτό έχεις πρόβλημα.
Για adsl καλά ήταν αλλά για VDSL δεν είναι.

----------


## vigor83

> Είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας τα powerline tp-link 500mbps (HomePlug AV), άλλαξε τα με καινούργιας τεχνολογίας G.hn Powerline.
> Γι' αυτό έχεις πρόβλημα.
> Για adsl καλά ήταν αλλά για VDSL δεν είναι.


Τα είχα για πολλά χρόνια σε vdsl 50 χωρίς το παραμικρό θέμα. Ίσως να πάω σε κάτι πιο καινούριο, προς το παρόν για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου έβαλα ένα tplink re270k που είχα σε αχρηστία να λαμβάνει το 5Ghz wifi και να το δίνει με ethernet στο λάπτοπ. Παρότι παρεμβάλεται ένας τοίχος μπορεί και πιάνει 80mbps.

Θα κοιτάξω πάντως και για την τεχνολογία που μου είπες μήπως και έχω μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## man24s

Μένω 300μ. από το κεντρικό κτίριο του ΟΤΕ Αχαρνων/Μενιδίου και ακόμα εδώ δίνουν μόνο έως 50 ταχύτητα . Και δεν υπάρχει κανένας προγραμματισμός γενικά για το πότε και αν θα δοθεί η αναβάθμιση . Κέντρο πόλης 150.000 και ταχύτητες τραγικές …

----------


## vigor83

Υποθέτω πως θα υπάρχει κάποιος προγραμματισμός αλλά δεν φαίνεται να ακολουθεί κάποιο μοτίβο. Εμένα που με αναβάθμισαν προχθές είχα κάνει ανανέωση συμβολαίου τον Μάρτιο για 50άρα με 29,90 (120 λεπτά προς κινητά). Υπήρχε για 1-2 μήνες αυτό το πρόγραμμα και μετά το αντικατέστησαν με 500 λεπτά για κινητά και 1 ευρώ φθηνότερο πακέτο.

----------


## ardi21

Aπ'ότι εχω καταλαβει οι αναβαθμισεις ειναι random αλλα μπας και εχει αναβαθμιστει καποιος απο Αγια Βαρβαρα (Αττικης)? Στο chat που ρωτησα, μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να μου πουν ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει η γραμη μου (ADSL).

Eπισης εχω το speedport entry 2i. Ειχα ρωτησει εδω στο forum και μου ειχαν πει οτι υποστηριζει 50αρα. Οποτε υποθετω δεν θα μου στειλουν καινουργιο, σωστα?

----------


## tiatrou

> Eπισης εχω το speedport entry 2i. Ειχα ρωτησει εδω στο forum και μου ειχαν πει οτι υποστηριζει 50αρα. Οποτε υποθετω δεν θα μου στειλουν καινουργιο, σωστα?


Οριακά και 100στάρα υποστηρίζει, καθώς με αυτό έπιανα γύρω στα 92-94Mbps, όταν αναβαθμίστηκα από 50Mbps σε 100Mbps. Το πιθανότερο όμως είναι να σου στείλουν καινούργιο.

----------


## ardi21

> Οριακά και 100στάρα υποστηρίζει, καθώς με αυτό έπιανα γύρω στα 92-94Mbps, όταν αναβαθμίστηκα από 50Mbps σε 100Mbps. Το πιθανότερο όμως είναι να σου στείλουν καινούργιο.


Μαλιστα. Να σου πω την αληθεια αν ειναι να αργησει η αναβαθμιση λογω εξοπλισμου, καλυτερα να μην μου στειλουν τιποτα. :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

> Aπ'ότι εχω καταλαβει οι αναβαθμισεις ειναι random αλλα μπας και εχει αναβαθμιστει καποιος απο Αγια Βαρβαρα (Αττικης)? Στο chat που ρωτησα, μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να μου πουν ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει η γραμη μου (ADSL).
> 
> Eπισης εχω το speedport entry 2i. Ειχα ρωτησει εδω στο forum και μου ειχαν πει οτι υποστηριζει 50αρα. Οποτε υποθετω δεν θα μου στειλουν καινουργιο, σωστα?


Από A/K παίρνεις γραμμή ?
Πως και δεν έβαλες καμιά 50άρα ?

Μιά χαρά το entry ακόμη και σε 100άρα!  :Cool: 
Δες στην γραμμή μου.. έβλεπε ακόμη και 140 Mbps στην καμπίνα, μέχρι τα μέγιστα που δίνει το 17a..
και στο σπίτι 110/11.

Αλλά πλέον δίνουν το Plus ή το νέο ZTE..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μένω 300μ. από το κεντρικό κτίριο του ΟΤΕ Αχαρνων/Μενιδίου και ακόμα εδώ δίνουν μόνο έως 50 ταχύτητα . Και δεν υπάρχει κανένας προγραμματισμός γενικά για το πότε και αν θα δοθεί η αναβάθμιση . Κέντρο πόλης 150.000 και ταχύτητες τραγικές …


H Vodafone την έχει την περιοχή απ' ότι βλέπω..

Ποιος ξέρει πότε θα κάνει έργα για FTTH..

----------


## ardi21

> Από A/K παίρνεις γραμμή ?
> Πως και δεν έβαλες καμιά 50άρα ?
> 
> Μιά χαρά το entry ακόμη και σε 100άρα! 
> Δες στην γραμμή μου.. έβλεπε ακόμη και 140 Mbps στην καμπίνα, μέχρι τα μέγιστα που δίνει το 17a..
> και στο σπίτι 110/11.
> 
> Αλλά πλέον δίνουν το Plus ή το νέο ZTE..


Nαι εχω ξεμεινει με 24αρα... 

Καλα για το ZTE δεν το συζητω. Διαβαζω απο αλλο forum οτι οι μισες λειτουργιες, οπως αλλαγη DNS, δεν λειτουργουν και σε μενα ειναι απαραιτητο. Το εχουν πετσοκοψει.

Ετσι και μου το δωσουν θα το στειλω πισω κατευθειαν.

----------


## deniSun

> οι μισες λειτουργιες, οπως αλλαγη DNS, δεν λειτουργουν και σε μενα ειναι απαραιτητο.


Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να σκεφτείς, σε αυτή την περίπτωση, την αγορά ενός σωστού ρούτερ;
Και άσε του παρόχου σε bridge αν δεν θέλεις να πάρεις all-in-one.

----------


## ardi21

> Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να σκεφτείς, σε αυτή την περίπτωση, την αγορά ενός σωστού ρούτερ;
> Και άσε του παρόχου σε bridge αν δεν θέλεις να πάρεις all-in-one.


Mπορεις να βαλεις modem-router εκτος παροχου? Γιατι εχω χασει επεισοδια.

Ισως, αν και οι απαιτησεις μου ειναι οι πολυ βασικες. Απλα μου ειναι απαραιτητοι οι custom dns.

----------


## stefkon

> Τα είχα για πολλά χρόνια σε vdsl 50 χωρίς το παραμικρό θέμα. Ίσως να πάω σε κάτι πιο καινούριο, προς το παρόν για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου έβαλα ένα tplink re270k που είχα σε αχρηστία να λαμβάνει το 5Ghz wifi και να το δίνει με ethernet στο λάπτοπ. Παρότι παρεμβάλεται ένας τοίχος μπορεί και πιάνει 80mbps.
> 
> Θα κοιτάξω πάντως και για την τεχνολογία που μου είπες μήπως και έχω μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα. Ευχαριστώ.




Off Topic


		Σχετικά με τα powerline τεχνολογίας HomePlug AV (και την vdsl 50 Mbps) υπάρχουν αρκετά θέματα που στην περίπτωση σου να μην το έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι ή να δουλεύει οριακά.
Αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις powerline θα πρέπει να "επενδύσεις" σε καινούριας τεχνολογίας G.hn που λύνουν πολλά προβλήματα και με την μετάδοση μεταξύ των powerline (του ίδιου κατασκευαστή πάντα) αλλά και με την VDSL ανεξαρτήτως ταχύτητας.
Το καλύτερο φυσικά θα ήταν υπήρχε καλωδίωση, από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει (σε σχέση με οποιαδήποτε ασύρματη λύση) είναι προτιμότερα αρκεί να είναι καινούργιας τεχνολογίας και όχι παλιάς όπως η δική σου περίπτωση.
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Μένω 300μ. από το κεντρικό κτίριο του ΟΤΕ Αχαρνων/Μενιδίου και ακόμα εδώ δίνουν μόνο έως 50 ταχύτητα . Και δεν υπάρχει κανένας προγραμματισμός γενικά για το πότε και αν θα δοθεί η αναβάθμιση . Κέντρο πόλης 150.000 και ταχύτητες τραγικές …


Αν παίρνεις από Α.Κ. τι περιμένεις να πάρεις ;
Αν εισαι κοντά (καλωδιακά πάντα) θα εισαι τυχερός που θα πάρεις μέχρι 50 σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους που θα μείνουν με τα 24 (και ότι πιάσουν).
Μόνο από καμπίνα θα δεις 100 και 200.

----------


## deniSun

> Mπορεις να βαλεις modem-router εκτος παροχου? Γιατι εχω χασει επεισοδια.


Φυσικά.
πχ μπορείς να έχεις μία και μόνο συσκευή πχ fritz
ή μπορείς να βάλεις ένα modem <> router <> pbx
όπου Pbx η συσκευή του ΟΤΕ για τηλεφωνία.
Μπορείς ακόμα να έχεις μπροστά το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ για συγχρονισμό και τηλεφωνία
και όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυό σου πάνω σε ένα ρούτερ που θα κάθετε πίσω από του ΟΤΕ και θα παίζει με passthrough.

Προφανώς και οι λύσεις 1-2 είναι οι καθαρότερες από άποψη απόδοσης.
Σε ftth όπου δεν έχεις modem για συγχρονισμό, τα πράγματα είναι απλούστερα.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μαλιστα. Να σου πω την αληθεια αν ειναι να αργησει η αναβαθμιση λογω εξοπλισμου, καλυτερα να μην μου στειλουν τιποτα.


Είναι άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο. Δεν θα σε καθυστερήσει ο εξοπλισμός. Σε εμένα έκαναν την αναβάθμιση και μία βδομάδα μετά που έστειλαν sms στο κινητό ότι δικαιούμαι δωρεάν νέο modem και αν θέλω μπορώ να πάω σε κατάστημα cosmote να το παραλάβω. Μπορούσα να έμενα και με το speedport entry 2i που είχα, αν ήθελα. Πλέον δίνουν είτε το plus είτε το ZTE H1600, αν και το πιθανότερο είναι το δεύτερο.

----------


## ardi21

> Φυσικά.
> πχ μπορείς να έχεις μία και μόνο συσκευή πχ fritz
> ή μπορείς να βάλεις ένα modem <> router <> pbx
> όπου Pbx η συσκευή του ΟΤΕ για τηλεφωνία.
> Μπορείς ακόμα να έχεις μπροστά το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ για συγχρονισμό και τηλεφωνία
> και όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυό σου πάνω σε ένα ρούτερ που θα κάθετε πίσω από του ΟΤΕ και θα παίζει με passthrough.
> 
> Προφανώς και οι λύσεις 1-2 είναι οι καθαρότερες από άποψη απόδοσης.
> Σε ftth όπου δεν έχεις modem για συγχρονισμό, τα πράγματα είναι απλούστερα.


Eυχαριστω!




> Είναι άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο. Δεν θα σε καθυστερήσει ο εξοπλισμός. Σε εμένα έκαναν την αναβάθμιση και μία βδομάδα μετά που έστειλαν sms στο κινητό ότι δικαιούμαι δωρεάν νέο modem και αν θέλω μπορώ να πάω σε κατάστημα cosmote να το παραλάβω. Μπορούσα να έμενα και με το speedport entry 2i που είχα, αν ήθελα. Πλέον δίνουν είτε το plus είτε το ZTE H1600, αν και το πιθανότερο είναι το δεύτερο.


Α μαλιστα. Οποτε δεν προκειται καν να παω να το παραλαβω.

----------


## deniSun

Συγκεκριμένα στον ΟΤΕ
από πάντα μπορούσες να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό.
Και πριν και μετά voip εποχή.
Και σε xdsl και σε fiber.

----------


## GPxr

Έληξε το συμβόλαιο μου στις 27/5 και σύμφωνα με το site της Cosmote, υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 100άρα. Μιας και δεν πρόλαβαν να με αναβαθμίσουν από την adsl, να πάω σε 100άρα και αν με αναβαθμίσουν να έχω 200άρα ή να πάω για 50άρα; Υπόψιν ότι θα έπρεπε ήδη στη Δράμας να έχω FTTH υποδομή, αλλά έχουν παγώσει τα έργα.

----------


## ariusbb

> Έληξε το συμβόλαιο μου στις 27/5 και σύμφωνα με το site της Cosmote, υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 100άρα. Μιας και δεν πρόλαβαν να με αναβαθμίσουν από την adsl, να πάω σε 100άρα και αν με αναβαθμίσουν να έχω 200άρα ή να πάω για 50άρα; Υπόψιν ότι θα έπρεπε ήδη στη Δράμας να έχω FTTH υποδομή, αλλά έχουν παγώσει τα έργα.


Νομίζω ότι έχει ήδη αναφερθεί ότι τα νέα πακέτα που διαφημίζει η Cosmote και έχει εγκρίνει η ΕΕΤΤ δεν παίρνουν αναβάθμιση γιατί είναι και καλά πιο φθηνά. Άρα εαν κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο δεν μπαίνει στην δωρεάν ανανέωση.

----------


## GPxr

> Νομίζω ότι έχει ήδη αναφερθεί ότι τα νέα πακέτα που διαφημίζει η Cosmote και έχει εγκρίνει η ΕΕΤΤ δεν παίρνουν αναβάθμιση γιατί είναι και καλά πιο φθηνά. Άρα εαν κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο δεν μπαίνει στην δωρεάν ανανέωση.


Κατάλαβα, οπότε ένα δίλημα λιγότερο.  :Cool:

----------


## tigra23

Από το callmeback service υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους πεισεις να σε πάνε σε πακέτο που αναβαθμίζεται.

----------


## emskan

Εμένα πάντως ούτε με αναβάθμισαν και ούτε με αφήνει να πάρω κάποιο από τα νέα πακέτα με τα 500' προς κινητά + TV (βάζω τον αριθμό μου και μου λέει πως δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή μου!)

----------


## Iris07

Το site έχει πρόβλημα..
πρέπει να πας σε Γερμανό όπως τα γράφω εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...26#post7265226

Τι πακέτο έχεις τώρα ?
50 Mbps XL με 420 λεπτά ?

Πόσο δίνεις γι' αυτό ?

----------


## psydefects

σε εμένα που ζήτησα εγω την αναβάθμιση αντί να περιμένω και πήγα σε καινούριο με 500 λεπτά , μείνανε και τα 120 που ειχα πρώτα, δλδ τώρα εχω 620, ειναι λογικό αυτό; και όταν ανανεώθηκαν στην ημερομηνία τους πάλι 620 γίνανε.. μόνο για κινητά όμως, χωρίς τα διεθνή που είχε πρώτα με τα 120 λεπτά μόνο..

----------


## Iris07

Τι είχες πριν.. 50 L με 120 
ή 100 L με 120 ?

Ναι, τα TV προγράμματα δεν έχουν τα διεθνή..

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Παιδιά μου κάνανε και εμένα 'αναβάθμιση'.
Ενώ στα 20 μέτρα από το καφάο έπιανα 93mbps το πολύ για χρόνια, ξαφνικά πριν από λίγο και μετά από μια διακοπή του internet βλέπω κάτι που δεν είχα ξαναδεί!



Φυσικά το post είναι χιουμοριστικό καθώς δεν πιάνω ούτε τα 110 που πιάνουν πολλοί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, ενώ για κανονικό διπλασιασμό μάλλον θα περιμένουμε τη ΔΕΗ και πέταγμα οπτικής ίνας από κολόνα της, γιατί από ότι μου λέγανε υπάλληλοι της cosmote, υπάρχει τεράστιο θέμα μόνο με τη Λάρισα και τα σκαψίματα.

----------


## Iris07

Σε πήγανε από 100 στα 200 δηλαδή ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Σε πήγανε από 100 στα 200 δηλαδή ?


Όχι, απλά συγχρόνισε παραπάνω από ότι πριν στο 100αρι πακέτο.

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα είδα είναι και σε 17a ακόμη..  :Cool: 

Αλλά βλέπω ότι ο OTE κάνει αναβαθμίσεις, ακόμη και εάν δεν πιάνεις απόλυτα την νέα ταχύτητα..

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Τώρα είδα είναι και σε 17a ακόμη.. 
> 
> Αλλά βλέπω ότι ο OTE κάνει αναβαθμίσεις, ακόμη και εάν δεν πιάνεις απόλυτα την νέα ταχύτητα..


Πάντως κάτι κινήθηκε μετά από χρόνια.
Βέβαια την 6μετρη διακλάδωση συνεχίζει να την βρίσκει!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Παιδιά μου κάνανε και εμένα 'αναβάθμιση'.
> Ενώ στα 20 μέτρα από το καφάο έπιανα 93mbps το πολύ για χρόνια, ξαφνικά πριν από λίγο και μετά από μια διακοπή του internet βλέπω κάτι που δεν είχα ξαναδεί!
> 
> 
> 
> Φυσικά το post είναι χιουμοριστικό καθώς δεν πιάνω ούτε τα 110 που πιάνουν πολλοί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, ενώ για κανονικό διπλασιασμό *μάλλον θα περιμένουμε τη ΔΕΗ και πέταγμα οπτικής ίνας από κολόνα της,* γιατί από ότι μου λέγανε υπάλληλοι της cosmote, υπάρχει τεράστιο θέμα μόνο με τη Λάρισα και τα σκαψίματα.


Καλέ,
στο μπαλκόνι θα βάλεις το ρούτερ ?   :Razz:

----------


## andresalonika

> Βέβαια την 6μετρη διακλάδωση συνεχίζει να την βρίσκει!


Φέρε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να σου καταργήσει την διακλάδωση-σεις. Είναι κρίμα για τέτοια γραμμή.

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Φέρε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να σου καταργήσει την διακλάδωση-σεις. Είναι κρίμα για τέτοια γραμμή.


Μέσα στο σπίτι είμαι καθαρός.

----------


## andresalonika

> Μέσα στο σπίτι είμαι καθαρός.


Και στις 8 γραμμές μου που είχα Line Branching στον χώρο μου, όντως είχε δίκιο το Fritz και τα διόρθωσα. 

Φέρε άλλον..

----------


## emskan

> Το site έχει πρόβλημα..
> πρέπει να πας σε Γερμανό όπως τα γράφω εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...26#post7265226
> 
> Τι πακέτο έχεις τώρα ?
> 50 Mbps XL με 420 λεπτά ?
> 
> Πόσο δίνεις γι' αυτό ?


50αρα με TV entry και 120 λεπτά στα 32,90 και απο την στιγμή που στην περιοχή μου η καμπίνα δεν μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από 50, λέω να πάω στο ίδιο πακέτο αλλά με τα 500 λεπτά στα 31,90

----------


## Iris07

Δοκίμασε το..
αν και μερικές φορές δεν δίνουν νέα πακέτα με χαμηλότερη τιμή από αυτή που έχεις..  :Thinking:

----------


## psydefects

> Τι είχες πριν.. 50 L με 120 
> ή 100 L με 120 ?
> 
> Ναι, τα TV προγράμματα δεν έχουν τα διεθνή..


ειχα 50L κ πήγα σε 100XL χωρίς τηλεόραση μόνο Ίντερνετ κ σταθερό. Τιμές πλήρωνα 31.90 , τώρα 32.90

----------


## Ravager

Εχει αναβαθμιστεί κανείς σε πρόγραμμα με τηλεόραση;

----------


## matelas

Μετά την αναβάθμιση 50 > 100 και όσο περνούν οι μέρες βλέπω την ταχύτητα όλο και να πέφτει. Από τα 64 που είναι το μέγιστο που έχω δει (με attainable ~70) κάποιες φορές βλέπω 54-55. Δεν είναι λίγο 10Mbps. 

Ο προβληματισμός βέβαια είναι ότι πέφτει το attainable στο upload. Από 18-20Mbps που έβλεπα κάποτε με τον καιρό έπεφτε στα ~15 και τώρα με την αναβάθμιση βλέπω ~11 με snr 9-10. Πολύ οριακό δεν είναι; Παίζει όσο περνούν οι μέρες να αναβαθμίζουν κ άλλους και να πέφτει;

DSL Downstream 57545 kBit/s
DSL Upstream 10999 kBit/s

DSL Maximum Downstream 64200 kBit/s
DSL Maximum Upstream 11441 kBit/s

Transmission mode
VDSL2-17A Annex B

CRC Errors (Down/Up) 475835
FEC Errors (Down/Up) 46205

SNR (Down/Up) 10.4 / 9.5 dB
Attenuation (Down/Up) 13.5 / 19.0 dB

----------


## UltraB

> Ο προβληματισμός βέβαια είναι ότι πέφτει το attainable στο upload. Από 18-20Mbps που έβλεπα κάποτε με τον καιρό έπεφτε στα ~15 και τώρα με την αναβάθμιση βλέπω ~11 με snr 9-10. Πολύ οριακό δεν είναι; Παίζει όσο περνούν οι μέρες να αναβαθμίζουν κ άλλους και να πέφτει;


Όχι, απλά η γραμμή σου είναι ασταθής και λόγο του ότι μαζεύει πολλά σφάλματα προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα ώστε να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις.
Έλεγξε την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση για αρχή αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.

----------


## matelas

> Όχι, απλά η γραμμή σου είναι ασταθής και λόγο του ότι μαζεύει πολλά σφάλματα προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα ώστε να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις.
> Έλεγξε την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση για αρχή αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.


Αυτή την αστάθεια ψάχνω να βρω. Μπορεί η απόσταση να το δικαιολογήσει; 

Υπάρχουν και φορές με πολλά errors που κάποια στιγμή απλά σταματούν και μένει για μέρες κάτω από 1000CRC. Έχω κάνει σχετικό ποστ εδώ. 

Η καλωδίωση είναι ελεγμένη άπειρες φορές. Κ επειδή κατά καιρούς βλέπω διάφορα όπως το παρακάτω παραμένω ξάγρυπνος. Η και αγχωμένος μήπως κάποιο πρωί δεν υπάρχει γραμμή.  :Razz:

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Και στις 8 γραμμές μου που είχα Line Branching στον χώρο μου, όντως είχε δίκιο το Fritz και τα διόρθωσα. 
> 
> Φέρε άλλον..


Βρε δεν έχω line branching αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα στο σπίτι.
Το ξέρω ότι δεν κάνει λάθος το fritzbox στο θέμα line branching αλλά το line branching μπορεί να είναι και εκτός διαμερίσματος.

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Βρε δεν έχω line branching αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα στο σπίτι.
> Το ξέρω ότι δεν κάνει λάθος το fritzbox στο θέμα line branching αλλά το line branching μπορεί να είναι και εκτός διαμερίσματος.


τι ειναι το line breaching ?

----------


## Iris07

Κάποια διακλάδωση ή και βραχυκύκλωμα στην γραμμή..
Συνήθως γίνεται όταν στην κεντρική πρίζα σε ένα διαμέρισμα είναι συνδεδεμένα μαζί όλα τα καλώδια που πάνε και στις άλλες πρίζες..

Πλέον ο σωστός τρόπος εφόσων υπάρχουν και άλλες πρίζες στο σπίτι είναι να μπει μία διπλή πρίζα..

Στην μία επαφή παίρνει σύνδεση μόνο το ρούτερ από την γραμμή που έρχεται απ' έξω.. (μόνη της)
και στην 2η επαφή είναι συνδεδεμένη η γραμμή που πηγαίνει στις άλλες πρίζες.

Στην επαφή αυτή συνδέουμε την θύρα Phone του ρούτερ.

----------


## andresalonika

> αλλά το line branching μπορεί να είναι και εκτός διαμερίσματος.


Αυτό είναι σαν να μένεις π.χ στον 3ο και η γραμμή σου να διακλαδώνεται π.χ με του 1ου. 
Θα είχες πολύ χειρότερα θέματα αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο. 
Anyway..

----------


## Iris07

Εάν δεν την βρεις στο σπίτι σου κοιτάς μετά στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή στο κτήριο, 
μπας και έχει γίνει καμιά πατάτα..

----------


## terism69

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το καλώδιο, από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι την πρίζα ,να μην έρχεται συνεχόμενο, κάπου να έχει κοπεί,, η να το είχε κόψει καποιος,  να έχει γίνει κάποια πρόχειρη σύνδεση, ίσως μέσα σε κάποιο μπουατ στο διάδρομο κάποιου ορόφου,  αν περνάει μέσα από εκεί το καλώδιο, και για αυτό να βγάζει line breaching

----------


## Iris07

Όλα μπορεί να γίνουν!  :Cool:

----------


## Swishh

Με αναβάθμισαν και εμένα απο 100->200 σήμερα το πρωί, ήρθε και sms στο κινητό.

----------


## GPxr

Και στο πατρικό μου στο Ίλιον στον Άγιο Φανούριο, από 100 σε 200. Καταραμένα Σεπόλια, μόνο τον Γιάννη έχετε.

----------


## ardi21

Aπ'οτι εχω καταλαβει, απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει εδω, η γραμμη μου πρεπει να ειναι μαυρο χαλι, σωστα?

----------


## KostakisK

Είσαι μακρία απο το αστικό κέντρο που παίρνεις internet, και οχι είναι ικανοποιητικά τα νούμερα για χαλκό 800 ετών

----------


## ardi21

> Είσαι μακρία απο το αστικό κέντρο που παίρνεις internet, και οχι είναι ικανοποιητικά τα νούμερα για χαλκό 800 ετών


Τα errors πιο πολυ ειδα και τρομαξα. Βεβαια δεν εχω και ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο το κομματι για να τα μεταφρασω σωστα.

----------


## KostakisK

> Τα errors πιο πολυ ειδα και τρομαξα. Βεβαια δεν εχω και ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο το κομματι για να τα μεταφρασω σωστα.


Με χαλκό έχουμε δει και χειρότερα, έχεις μια νορμαλ adsl γραμμή

----------


## Iris07

> Τα errors πιο πολυ ειδα και τρομαξα. Βεβαια δεν εχω και ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο το κομματι για να τα μεταφρασω σωστα.


Ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα ξαναείδα, ότι έχεις κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post7259409

και μάλλον περιμένεις από τα 24 να σε πάνε στα 50 για να σε βάλουν πάνω σε καμπίνα..

Πως και τόσο καιρό δεν έβαλες μιά 50άρα έστω.. ?

----------


## ardi21

> Ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τώρα ξαναείδα, ότι έχεις κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post7259409
> 
> και μάλλον περιμένεις από τα 24 να σε πάνε στα 50 για να σε βάλουν πάνω σε καμπίνα..
> 
> Πως και τόσο καιρό δεν έβαλες μιά 50άρα έστω.. ?


Ναι ξεμεινα με 24αρα. Ισως δεν περμενω την αναβαθμιση και το κανω μονος μου. Η διαφορα στην τιμη ετσι και αλλιως ειναι ελαχιστη.

----------


## man with no name

Καλημέρα παιδιά από σήμερα είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ενημερώσω ότι το πρωί έλαβα μήνυμα ότι διπλασιάστηκε η γραμμή από 50 σε 100.
Παραθέτω εικόνες 
 

Απορία πως έπεσε τόσο το attenuatio στην 100αρα;

Κι ένα speedtest



Πως τη βλέπετε τη γραμμή;
Περιοχή Περιστέρι.

----------


## Iris07

Έπεσε το SNR.. πέφτει και το attenuation.. ?  :Thinking: 

Πάντως φαίνεται να είσαι μάλλον στα όρια της γραμμής σου..
είναι αρκετά χαμηλό το SNR για 100..

----------


## Sakhs_25

> Έπεσε το SNR.. πέφτει και το attenuation.. ? 
> 
> Πάντως φαίνεται να είσαι μάλλον στα όρια της γραμμής σου..
> είναι αρκετά χαμηλό το SNR για 100..


πόσο snr πρέπει να έχει περίπου για 100αρα ?

----------


## Iris07

Μπορείς να δεις και εδώ που έχω μετρήσει την γραμμή μου με Speedport Enrty & Fritz..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX

Entry σε 17a - 31/20 (Up/Down)
Fritz Box σε 35b - 31/33 (Up/Down) με το τελευταίο Firmware..

Όπως είδαμε μετά από μετρήσεις που κάνανε κάποια μέλη στα 200 Mbps το SNR στο Fritz πέφτει στα 14-16 σε καλή γραμμή 200..

----------


## x_undefined

> Entry σε 17a - 31/20 (Up/Down)
> Fritz Box σε 35b - 31/33 (Up/Down) με το τελευταίο Firmware..


Αυτά μόνο σε 35b, δηλ. σε καμπίνες Wind. Η Cosmote δίνει 17a σε 100άρες που δεν παίζει να δεις τέτοιο SNR margin. Άντε το πολύ 20 σε άριστες γραμμές.

Άκυρο, είμαι τυφλός, τώρα είδα ότι αναφέρεις ότι είναι σε 35b το Fritz  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Κάποιος έγραψε εδώ ότι αφού είχε η καμπίνα του Cosmote 35b
ζήτησε και του δώσανε..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post7270917

----------


## man with no name

Να κάνω μια επανεκίνηση στο ρούτερ;

----------


## NiKapa

> Κάποιος έγραψε εδώ ότι αφού είχε η καμπίνα του Cosmote 35b
> ζήτησε και του δώσανε..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...17#post7270917


Παλιότερα το είχα ζητήσει στο 13788 και μου είχαν πει ότι αυτή η αλλαγή γίνεται στο πεδίο και δεν μπορούν να την κάνουν αυτοί ..αλήθεια ψέματα δεν ξέρω ..μάλλον ψέματα γιατί αλλιώς πως γίνονται οι διπλασιασμοί από 100 σε 200 για παράδειγμα ? θα έπρεπε σε κάθε περίπτωση να πάει τεχνικός στην καμπίνα να το κάνει ...χλωμό ..

----------


## Hetfield

> Παλιότερα το είχα ζητήσει στο 13788 και μου είχαν πει ότι αυτή η αλλαγή γίνεται στο πεδίο και δεν μπορούν να την κάνουν αυτοί ..αλήθεια ψέματα δεν ξέρω ..μάλλον ψέματα γιατί αλλιώς πως γίνονται οι διπλασιασμοί από 100 σε 200 για παράδειγμα ? θα έπρεπε σε κάθε περίπτωση να πάει τεχνικός στην καμπίνα να το κάνει ...χλωμό ..


Αν διαβασεις το λινκ που παρεθεσε ο φιλος, αναφερει οτι η καμπινα δεν ειχε αρχικα 35b. Οταν εγινε η εγκατασταση της καρτας (=αλλαγη στο πεδιο) του το δωσανε. 
Αρα ναι, σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις ειναι αλλαγη στο πεδιο.

----------


## kostas0176

Μόλις με αναβάθμισαν και εμένα από 100 -> 200


Εντωμεταξύ τι είναι αυτο το απότομο drop περίπου στα 29Mhz;

----------


## Iris07

Πολύ καλός!!  :One thumb up: 

Το Attainable από 286 πήγε στα 336!!
Ενδιαφέρον!

Η γραμμή σου μοιάζει με την δική μου στα 100!
Τελικά αυτές οι νέες καμπίνες της Wind εάν σου τύχει πάνε εξαιρετικά!  :One thumb up: 
Και μάλλον ταιριάζουν πολύ με τα Fritz!  :Cool: 

Το SNR "επιβεβαιώνεται" ότι σε 35b πέφτει γύρω στο μισό στα 200..
Μιά χαρά, στα 16..

Σηκώνεις και παραπάνω, τώρα!  :Razz: 

Πιθανόν το 7590 AX να σου έδινε + κάτι ψιλά ακόμη παραπάνω στα χαρακτηριστικά με το τελευταίο του Firmware..

----------


## glamour_services

Αυτό είναι και η τρανότερη απόδειξη του πόσο τεράστια σημασία παίζει η καλωδίωση του χαλκού από την καμπίνα ως το σπίτι. Ο φίλος παραπάνω έχει ακριβώς ίδια απόσταση με μένα αλλά το attainable του είναι σχεδόν *100mbps* παραπάνω!!! Απίστευτο!!!
Μήπως παίζει ρόλο και το carrier record? Σε μένα είναι Β43.

----------


## kostas0176

> Το Attainable από 286 πήγε στα 336!!


Ναι έκανα το SNR Tweak με -10 λίγες μέρες πρίν την αναβάθμηση, η πρώτη φώτο είναι από όταν πρωτοέβαλα την 100αρα στις 21/04 όποτε έχω ουσιατικά την 200αρα για 2 χρόνια free!

- - - Updated - - -




> Μήπως παίζει ρόλο και το carrier record? Σε μένα είναι Β43.


Εμένα μετά απο κάθε επανεκήνηση αλλάζει, μια είναι A43 μια J43 και μια V43

Το Β43 είναι με ISDN αν δε κάνω λάθος;

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά αυτές οι νέες καμπίνες της Wind εάν σου τύχει πάνε εξαιρετικά!


Και για σύγκριση τι είχα πρίν μπεί η καμπίνα φέτος

----------


## Iris07

> Ναι έκανα το SNR Tweak με -10 λίγες μέρες πρίν την αναβάθμηση, η πρώτη φώτο είναι από όταν πρωτοέβαλα την 100αρα στις 21/04 όποτε έχω ουσιατικά την 200αρα για 2 χρόνια free!


Ποιό πακέτο είχες αγοράσει ?
Το 100 XL με 420 λεπτά προς κινητά ?

----------


## finos

> Ποιό πακέτο είχες αγοράσει ?
> Το 100 XL με 420 λεπτά προς κινητά ?


Κι εγω αυτο ειχα κανει , " COSMOTE Double Play Fiberspeed 100 XL " απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις, 420 λεπτά κλήσεων προς κινητά Ελλάδας & διεθνή σταθερά/κινητά 29 χωρών και μετα μου δωσαν και τα απεριόριστα

----------


## kostas0176

> και μετα μου δωσαν και τα απεριόριστα


Και εγώ αυτό αλλά δε μου έχουν δώσει απέριοριστα κινητά. Ούτε sms ήρθε ποτέ.

Και τώρα στο site της Cosmote γράφει αυτό:

----------


## KostakisK

Και εγένετο ....... ψευδο 200αρα.....αλλά το speedport smart θα το πάρω

----------


## Iris07

Τουλάχιστον κοιτάς να είναι οκ η γραμμή στο σπίτι σου..
και όσο πάει!

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγώ αυτό αλλά δε μου έχουν δώσει απέριοριστα κινητά. Ούτε sms ήρθε ποτέ.
> Και τώρα στο site της Cosmote γράφει αυτό:


Το ''άγνωστο" και "χαμένο" 200 XL 
που δεν ξέρουμε πόσο κάνει κανονικά..  :Cool:

----------


## KostakisK

Τους ζήτησα αντικατάσταση ρούτερ λογω 200αρας με στελνουν σε καταστημα και οτι εχει το καταστημα είτε zte είτε speedport smart ο θεος βοηθος

----------


## DoSMaN

> Τους ζήτησα αντικατάσταση ρούτερ λογω 200αρας με στελνουν σε καταστημα και οτι εχει το καταστημα είτε zte είτε speedport smart ο θεος βοηθος


Αν δεν σου δίνουν συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα, πάρτα σβάρνα όλα (ή πάρτους τηλέφωνο) και πήγαινε σε αυτό που θέλεις και έχει τον εξοπλισμό που σε βολεύει...

----------


## KostakisK

> Αν δεν σου δίνουν συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα, πάρτα σβάρνα όλα (ή πάρτους τηλέφωνο) και πήγαινε σε αυτό που θέλεις και έχει τον εξοπλισμό που σε βολεύει...


οχι  δεν μου έδωσαν συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα ευτυχώς

----------


## deniSun

> είτε zte είτε speedport smart ο θεος βοηθος


Εσύ ποιο ήθελες;

----------


## KostakisK

> Εσύ ποιο ήθελες;


Εννοείται το smart γιατί με το ZTE και τέτοιο SNR που έχω θα έκλαιγα

----------


## UltraB

Το Smart συγχρονίζει ψηλότερα; Το έχει τσεκαρει κάνεις;;

----------


## minas

> Το Smart συγχρονίζει ψηλότερα; Το έχει τσεκαρει κάνεις;;


Το H1600 συγχρονίζει ελαφρώς χαμηλότερα από τα άλλα. Μεταξύ Plus και Smart οι διαφορές είναι μικρότερες.

----------


## deniSun

Σε γραμμές που δεν έχουν προβλήματα δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές στους συγχρονισμούς.
Στις υπόλοιπες απλά είναι θέμα συνεργασίας chipset με το dslam.
Αλλά ακόμα και δύο ίδια μοντέλα να έχεις, πάλι θα δεις διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό.
Ακόμα και με το ίδιο μοντέλο, αν το βάλεις να συγχρονίσεις πολλές φορές θα δεις ότι παίρνεις διαφορετικά νούμερα.
Κυρίως αν έχεις ανοιχτά τα sra, bitswap, ο συγχρονισμός θα δεις να μεταβάλλεται.

----------


## minas

> Σε γραμμές που δεν έχουν προβλήματα δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές στους συγχρονισμούς.
> Στις υπόλοιπες απλά είναι θέμα συνεργασίας chipset με το dslam.
> Αλλά ακόμα και δύο ίδια μοντέλα να έχεις, πάλι θα δεις διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό.
> Ακόμα και με το ίδιο μοντέλο, αν το βάλεις να συγχρονίσεις πολλές φορές θα δεις ότι παίρνεις διαφορετικά νούμερα.
> Κυρίως αν έχεις ανοιχτά τα sra, bitswap, ο συγχρονισμός θα δεις να μεταβάλλεται.


Άλλο οι μικροδιαφορές που περιγράφεις. Υπάρχει στατιστικά σημαντική διαφοροποίηση ταχύτητας μερικών Mbps εις βάρος του H1600, ακόμα και σε καλές γραμμές.
Δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά καλό είναι να το έχει υπόψη του ο υποψήφιος χρήστης. Επίσης δεν είναι απίθανο να αλλάξει στο μέλλον, με αναβαθμίσεις του firmware.

----------


## KostakisK

> Άλλο οι μικροδιαφορές που περιγράφεις. Υπάρχει στατιστικά σημαντική διαφοροποίηση ταχύτητας μερικών Mbps εις βάρος του H1600, ακόμα και σε καλές γραμμές.
> Δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά καλό είναι να το έχει υπόψη του ο υποψήφιος χρήστης. Επίσης δεν είναι απίθανο να αλλάξει στο μέλλον, με αναβαθμίσεις του firmware.


Προσπαθούσε σε 200αρα ο τεχνικός να με πείσει να κάνουμε αντικατάσταση του PLUS με το ZTE. Μα δεν θέλω Χριστιανέ μου το ZTE έχω 8.1 SNR θα μου την διαλύσει την γραμμή. Τελικά θα πάρω το smart

----------


## deniSun

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακό το ΖΤΕ.

----------


## KostakisK

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακό το ΖΤΕ.


Με τα δικά μου στατιστικά? Άσε καλύτερα, μεθαύριο θα φέρουν το smart

----------


## samd

Ξεκίνησαν οι διπλασιασμοί και στο Αιγάλεω. Σήμερα, και ταυτόχρονα με εμένα, άλλος ένας φίλος ομοδημότης.
Εγώ από 50 σε 100. Σε 17a ενεργοποίηση G.INP και η αναμενόμενη ελεύθεση πτώση του SNR.
Καμπίνα Cosmote (145).

----------


## Virtsou

Διπλασιάστηκε και η δίκη μου γραμμή στο εξοχικό στην Αργολίδα από 24 σε 50

----------


## Dachtus

Κι εμένα αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή από 50 σε 100, δυστυχώς όμως μόνο το upload διπλασιάστηκε.
Ενώ κλείδωνα σταθερά για δύο χρόνια στα 56/5,6 d/u, με την πρόσφατη αναβάθμιση κλειδώνει το Speedport Plus στα 65/10,6 d/u.
Ρωτάω από τη δική σας εμπειρία, αξίζει να το ψάξω και να βελτιώσω την ταχύτητα του download?
Είναι κρίμα γιατί πραγματικά δύο χρόνια ήταν καρφωμένη η γραμμή στα κόκκινα, όσο προβλεπόταν δλδ, και τώρα με τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση δεν είναι η προσδοκώμενη...

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου..

- Σου δίνει 100 ο OTE στην διαθεσιμότητα από το site του ?
- Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα VDSL ?
- Ανέβασε φώτο με στατιστικά από το ρούτερ σου.

----------


## Dachtus

> Το ζήτημα είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου..
> - Σου δίνει 100 ο OTE στην διαθεσιμότητα από το site του ?
> - Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα VDSL ?
> - Ανέβασε φώτο με στατιστικά από το ρούτερ σου.


- Σου δίνει 100 ο OTE στην διαθεσιμότητα από το site του ?
Επιβεβαιωμένο και τηλεφωνικά, καθώς ανανέωσα πριν 1 εβδομάδα το συμβόλαιο για άλλα 2 έτη, ότι η γραμμή είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης-διπλασιασμού της ταχύτητας.
- Πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα VDSL ?
Όχι πάνω από 120 μέτρα.
- Ανέβασε φώτο με στατιστικά από το ρούτερ σου.
Με το Speedport Plus έχω τέτοια δυνατότητα; Και πριν από καιρό που προσπαθούσα να βρω λεπτομέρειες της γραμμής μου δεν έβλεπα πουθενά line attenuation κτλ.

----------


## deniSun

> Επιβεβαιωμένο και τηλεφωνικά, καθώς ανανέωσα πριν 1 εβδομάδα το συμβόλαιο για άλλα 2 έτη, ότι η γραμμή είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης-διπλασιασμού της ταχύτητας.


Απ ότι ξέρω δεν έχουν τέτοια πληροφορία.
Μάλλον ήταν γενικότητα.
Δηλαδή ναι είναι στο πρόγραμμα να κάνουν αυτές τις αναβαθμίσεις αλλά μην το δένεις και κόμπο.
Απ όσο γνωρίζουμε δεν γίνονται ούτε ανά καμπίνα, ούτε ανά κέντρο.
Και δεν ξέρουμε με ποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα/σειρά κινούνται.

----------


## Dachtus

Από την εφαρμογή της COSMOTE στο κινητό βλέπω ότι το πρόγραμμα αναγράφεται πλέον σε Cosmote DP100 L_24 μήνες, και από την ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει ο router (πάλι από την εφαρμογή της COSMOTE στο κινητό) αναγράφεται 64.88 download και 10.74 upload.
Σε έλεγχο με speedtest το upload όντως ξεπερνάει κάτα τι τα 10Mbps, ενώ στο download αγγίζει τα 60Mbps με το ζόρι.
Όλα τα παραπάνω μαρτυρούν ότι όντως έχει αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή μου με τη διπλάσια και δωρεάν από την προσφερόμενη ταχύτητα, ωστόσο το download είναι πολύ πιο κάτω από το αναμενόμενο (μην πω ότι και πριν την αναβάθμιση άγγιζα τα 58-59 Mbps στο speedtet).
Το ερώτημα παραμένει, από το Speedport Plus μπορώ να αντλήσω δεδομένα για την ποιότητα της γραμμής μου;

----------


## deniSun

> Το ερώτημα παραμένει, από το Speedport Plus μπορώ να αντλήσω δεδομένα για την ποιότητα της γραμμής μου;


Παλιότερα μπορούσες από εδώ στο plus:


```
http://192.168.1.1/data/Status.json
```

Μετά το κλείδωσαν, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει.

----------


## Dachtus

> Παλιότερα μπορούσες από εδώ στο plus:
> 
> 
> ```
> http://192.168.1.1/data/Status.json
> ```
> 
> Μετά το κλείδωσαν, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει.


Και όμως, διαβάζει κανονικά data..
Οπότε παραθέτω και τα δικά μου για να πείτε κι εσείς μια γνώμη...


[ { "vartype": "value", "varid": "device_name", "varvalue": "Speedport Plus" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "rebooting", "varvalue": "0" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "router_state", "varvalue": "OK" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "provis_inet", "varvalue": "xx0" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "provis_voip", "varvalue": "xx0" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "save_fails", "varvalue": "0" }, { "vartype": "page_title", "varid": "title", "varvalue": "Speedport Plus Configuration Program" }, { "vartype": "status", "varid": "loginstate", "varvalue": "1" }, { "vartype": "status", "varid": "status", "varvalue": "ok" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "datetime", "varvalue": "2022-06-20 22:05:01" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "uptime", "varvalue": "0 days, 5 hours, 34 minutes, 20 seconds" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "firmware_version", "varvalue": "09022001.00.031_OTE2" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_link_status", "varvalue": "online" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_sync_time", "varvalue": "2022-06-20 16:34:54" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_online_time", "varvalue": "2022-06-20 16:35:19" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_status", "varvalue": "online" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "*dsl_downstream", "varvalue": "66439"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "*dsl_upstream", "varvalue": "10999"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "*dsl_max_downstream", "varvalue": "75752"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "*dsl_max_upstream", "varvalue": "32179"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_transmission_mode", "varvalue": "VDSL2-17A Annex B" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_crc_errors", "varvalue": "0" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "dsl_fec_errors", "varvalue": "30" }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "*dsl_snr", "varvalue": "10.4 \/ 23.3"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": "*dsl_atnu", "varvalue": "16.0 \/ 19.0"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": *"vdsl_atnu", "varvalue": "19.0"* }, { "vartype": "value", "varid": *"vdsl_atnd", "varvalue": "16.0"* }

----------


## walker1925

Πετρούπολη σήμερα μου έγινε η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## pan.nl

Μίλησα με Cosmote για αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε αγροτική περιοχή της Αττικής. Αν και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητα 50/5 Mbps, είπαν πως η γραμμή είναι "rural" και μέχρι 24/1 Mbps δίνουν. Η γραμμή συγχρονίζει ήδη στα 24/1 με VDSL στο υπάρχον πρόγραμμα double play. Είναι αδύνατον να πάμε σε άλλο πρόγραμμα. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## thourios

> Μίλησα με Cosmote για αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε αγροτική περιοχή της Αττικής. Αν και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητα 50/5 Mbps, είπαν πως η γραμμή είναι "rural" και μέχρι 24/1 Mbps δίνουν. Η γραμμή συγχρονίζει ήδη στα 24/1 με VDSL στο υπάρχον πρόγραμμα double play. Είναι αδύνατον να πάμε σε άλλο πρόγραμμα. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;


Πάλι καλά που [ας στα 24. Εμένα σε γραμμή σε επαρχία παραπάνω από 2,3 Mbps δεν πάει. 9 χλμ από το κέντρο του νομού. Στο μεταξύ μου κοστίζει όσο η 50άρα.

----------


## pan.nl

> Πάλι καλά που [ας στα 24. Εμένα σε γραμμή σε επαρχία παραπάνω από 2,3 Mbps δεν πάει. 9 χλμ από το κέντρο του νομού. Στο μεταξύ μου κοστίζει όσο η 50άρα.


Έβαλαν πριν 2-3 χρόνια καμπίνα στο χωριό και από τα 8-10 Mbps με εξασθένιση 37 πήγε στα 24 Mbps με σαφώς βελτιωμένη γραμμή. Και αφού ήδη είναι σε VDSL με θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα 50/15 Mbps, απορώ γιατί δε δέχονται να την αναβαθμίσουν. Τί πολιτική είναι αυτή πάλι;

----------


## andresalonika

Δύο στα δύο σήμερα! Εύοσμος - Θεσσαλονίκη

50 -> 100 Καμπίνα Vodafone
100 -> 200 Καμπίνα Wind

----------


## tiatrou

> Μίλησα με Cosmote για αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε αγροτική περιοχή της Αττικής. Αν και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής υποστηρίζουν ταχύτητα 50/5 Mbps, είπαν πως η γραμμή είναι "rural" και μέχρι 24/1 Mbps δίνουν. Η γραμμή συγχρονίζει ήδη στα 24/1 με VDSL στο υπάρχον πρόγραμμα double play. Είναι αδύνατον να πάμε σε άλλο πρόγραμμα. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;


Βλακείες σου έλεγαν. Εννοείται ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί. Στην ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση οι γονείς μου και τους αναβάθμισαν από 24 σε 50Mbps. Rural και αυτοί και πριν κλείδωναν όπως και εσύ σε 24Mbps VDSL.

----------


## spartacus

δεν πρεπει να ισχυει αυτο που σου ειπαν, σε χωριο του νομου φλωρινας 250 κατοίκων εχει η cosmote εδώ και 3 ισδως και περισσοτερα χρόνια γραμμες rural με ταχυτητες 50/25, το upload το εχουν αφησει ελευθερο και κλειδωνει πολυ ψηλά

----------


## UltraB

Διπλασιάστηκα και εγώ σήμερα από 100 σε 200 (καμπίνα Wind / Ηράκλειο, Φορτέτζα)  :Clap: 

 
_Δεν τερματίζει αλλά νομίζω δεν πρέπει να έχω το παραμικρό παράπονο δεδομένου της απόστασης μου από την καμπίνα (400+ μέτρα)!
Το 35b μετράει απίστευτα!!_

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :One thumb up: 
Οι καλύτερες VDSL είναι της Wind !!  :Cool: 

Με Fritz θα το τερμάτιζες !!  :Razz:

----------


## manospcistas

Από 100 σε 200, Καλλιθέα, καμπίνα Wind



Ο συγχρονισμός αυτός είναι με το H288A της Nova. Με τα άλλα είδα:
H1600: 199Mbps
Smart: 201Mbps
Plus: *98Mbps* (ναι 98, σε 35b, με SNR 8db) - δε ξέρω τι φάση

Το H288A είναι σε bridge και πέφτει σε Mikrotik

----------


## DARKShadow45

> Από 100 σε 200, Καλλιθέα, καμπίνα Wind
> 
> 
> 
> Ο συγχρονισμός αυτός είναι με το H288A της Nova. Με τα άλλα είδα:
> H1600: 199Mbps
> Smart: 201Mbps
> Plus: *98Mbps* (ναι 98, σε 35b, με SNR 8db) - δε ξέρω τι φάση
> 
> Το H288A είναι σε bridge και πέφτει σε Mikrotik


Είναι εξαιρετικό ρουτερ το H288a για τα δεδομένα της τιμής του. Πολύ καλά και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής.

----------


## Marios K.

Αναβαθμίστηκα κι εγώ! Από 50 σε 100 mbps στον Βόλο με αυτόματη κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας home speed booster. Θα παραλάβω και σε λίγες μέρες το ZTE H1600.

----------


## pan.nl

> Βλακείες σου έλεγαν. Εννοείται ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί. Στην ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση οι γονείς μου και τους αναβάθμισαν από 24 σε 50Mbps. Rural και αυτοί και πριν κλείδωναν όπως και εσύ σε 24Mbps VDSL.


Τελικά όντως έγινε η αναβάθμιση σήμερα. Αν λύσουμε και ένα καλωδιακό πρόβλημα λογικά θα φτάσει τα 50 Mbps το download. Άφησαν και το upload χωρίς περιορισμό απ'ότι βλέπω (!).

----------


## ThReSh

> Τελικά όντως έγινε η αναβάθμιση σήμερα. Αν λύσουμε και ένα καλωδιακό πρόβλημα λογικά θα φτάσει τα 50 Mbps το download. Άφησαν και το upload χωρίς περιορισμό απ'ότι βλέπω (!).


Rural έτσι? 

Δεν είναι ελεύθερο, απλά το πακέτο είναι 50/30 και δεν πιάνει καν το μισό upload.  :Sad:

----------


## pan.nl

> Rural έτσι? 
> 
> Δεν είναι ελεύθερο, απλά το πακέτο είναι 50/30 και δεν πιάνει καν το μισό upload.


Rural, ναι. Πάλι καλά που πιάνει τόσα. Μέχρι 2-3 χρόνια είμασταν στα 8-10 Mbps max. Έχει πολλά εναέρια καλώδια η περιοχή, που νομίζω δε βοηθούν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Rural, ναι. Πάλι καλά που πιάνει τόσα. Μέχρι 2-3 χρόνια είμασταν στα 8-10 Mbps max. Έχει πολλά εναέρια καλώδια η περιοχή, που νομίζω δε βοηθούν.


Ναι λογικά, από τον καιρό/ήλιο/δέντρα, όλο και κάτι θα τον έχει πιει και επηρεάζεται η γραμμή

Υπάρχει λύση, "σαμποτάζ" ώστε να τα αλλάξουν όλα, σε αντίθεση με τα υπόγεια που δεν παίζει τέτοια επιλογή λόγω σκαψίματος.  :Razz: 

Αλλά θα πρέπει να είστε προετοιμασμένοι για αρκετές μέρες χωρίς σταθερό.

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Αναβαθμίστηκα και εγω σήμερα
Φεύγοντας απο την δουλειά μου ήρθε το sms
Πριν


μετά


Κανένα πρόβλημα εως τώρα! :One thumb up:

----------


## Ripos

Στη Νέα Σμύρνη έχει κάποιος διπλασιαστεί στα 200;
Καλό μεσημέρι!

----------


## sv2hnh

Επιτέλους αναβάθμιση και εδώ από 50 σε 100

πριν


και μετά

----------


## glf

Κοζάνη στο χωριό της Λευκόβρυσης από 24αρι πρόγραμμα με πήγαν σήμερα στα 50. 

Βέβαια κλειδώνει στα 40-42MBbps ενώ παίρνω όλο το UP στα 5400Bps. 
Έτσι κάθομαι και 2-3 χρόνια χαλαρά μέχρι να δούμε FTTH. Κάτι καλύτερο δε θα δω στο down γιατί η καμπίνα μας είναι κάπου 550μ σε απόσταση καλωδίου..

----------


## rexdimos

καλημέρα αναβαθμίζονται και εταιρικές συνδέσεις ή μόνο οικιακοί καταναλωτές?

----------


## psolord

Στη δουλειά μας την έκαναν 100αρα κανονικά.

----------


## minas

> καλημέρα αναβαθμίζονται και εταιρικές συνδέσεις ή μόνο οικιακοί καταναλωτές?


Ακόμη και σε μισθωμένη πήρα διπλασιασμό.

----------


## GPxr

Χθες μετά από επικοινωνία με το 11888 και αφού είδαμε ότι στο site τους μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για FTTH χωρίς να υπάρχουν υποδομές και είδαν ότι και στο sfbb λέει το ίδιο, καταλήξαμε να μου δώσουν 50άρα VDSL λόγο ειδικής περίπτωσης μιας και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι δίνουν FTTC φουλ. Έχει γίνει ένα μπέρδεμα και όσοι φαινόμαστε να έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα FTTH δεν δικαιούμαστε την αναβάθμιση. 

Βέβαια μετά την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πάρω την 50άρα στην ίδια τιμή (32,9) με την 24άρα (7 πραγματικά στο down). Ανανέωσα και το συμβόλαιο και όταν και αν πάρουν απόφαση να φτιάξουν τις υποδομές, το σκεφτόμαστε. 

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν να ενεργοποιηθεί και θα σας πω τι καταφέραμε.

----------


## thourios

Έλεος. Πληρώνω 60 ευρώ το δίμηνο

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Έλεος. Πληρώνω 60 ευρώ το δίμηνο


Με τι τιμή παίζεις; συμβόλαιο από το 2010 ?
Υπάρχει 50αρα VDSL με 27.9€ τον μήνα, και εσύ δίνεις 30 για 24αρα;

----------


## jap

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (εφόσον δεν υπάρχει vdsl στην περιοχή), ψάχνεις για λύσεις μέσω 4G/5G ακόμα και τις οικιακές λύσεις των cosmote/wind. Ανάλογα τις ταχύτητες δικτύου στην περιοχή, το κόστος χαμηλότερο είναι πλέον. 

Ή ζητάς να σου στέλνουν μηνιαίο λογαριασμό για το ψυχολογικό του θέματος. Επίσης, αν αλλάξεις πάροχο με αντίστοιχο πακέτο φθηνότερα θα είναι.

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα πλέον δεν αξίζει το 24 στον OTE εάν δεν έχεις δυνατότητα VDSL/FTTH.

Παίζεις αναγκαστικά το χαρτί της φορητότητας και βλέπεις τι γίνεται..

----------


## thourios

> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (εφόσον δεν υπάρχει vdsl στην περιοχή), ψάχνεις για λύσεις μέσω 4G/5G ακόμα και τις οικιακές λύσεις των cosmote/wind. Ανάλογα τις ταχύτητες δικτύου στην περιοχή, το κόστος χαμηλότερο είναι πλέον. 
> 
> Ή ζητάς να σου στέλνουν μηνιαίο λογαριασμό για το ψυχολογικό του θέματος. Επίσης, αν αλλάξεις πάροχο με αντίστοιχο πακέτο φθηνότερα θα είναι.



Δεν υπάρχει 4G και 5G. Μόνο για χρήση  ομιλίας είναι η κινητή και πολλές φορές με διακοπές. 10 χλμ έξω από την Καλαμάτα είναι.
Μου έχουν πει ότι θα βάλουν mini καμπίνα αλλά δεν το βλέπω. Είναι σε εξοχικό και είναι η πιο φθηνή τιμή. Όταν παλιά το είχα γυρίσει σε forthnet είχα συνέχεια διακοπές. Ακόμα χειρότερα.

----------


## finos

> .






Off Topic


		Θα μου επιτρέψετε ενα μικρο OFFTOPIC ,  λεει _τελευταια ενημερωση Νοεμβριος 2020_ μαλλον το netneutrality τους εκατσε βαρυ και €€€ ειναι πολλα για να το ανανεωσουν ισως  :Embarassed:

----------


## thourios

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Θα μου επιτρέψετε ενα μικρο OFFTOPIC ,  λεει _τελευταια ενημερωση Νοεμβριος 2020_ μαλλον το netneutrality τους εκατσε βαρυ και €€€ ειναι πολλα για να το ανανεωσουν ισως


Παραμένει ως έχει. Τι ενημέρωση να του κάνουν. Αν μπει το mini dslam θα αλλάξει

----------


## finos

> Παραμένει ως έχει. Τι ενημέρωση να του κάνουν. Αν μπει το mini dslam θα αλλάξει


καλα , στη περιπτωση σου οκ ... στις περιπτωσεις που υπαρχει ηδη VDSL οι ταχητητες μεταβαλοντε αναλογα με τους πόσους συνδρομητές εχει επανω η εκάστοτε καμπηνα 




Κατι που ισως σας ενδιαφερει , και ειναι και onTopic γιατι δε ξερω αν ελαβε κανεις αλλος  τετοιο SMS μετα τη αναβάθμιση γραμμη ηταν "στα ορια"   : 

Τον μαρτιο αναβαθμηστηκα απο μια (αρκετα ) σταθερη 100αρα (sync 80/10  περιπου ) στα 200 με sync 97/22 που απο τον μαρτιο εως σημερα εκανε 1αντε 2 αποσυνδεσεις .Μια εβδομαδα πριν που γιναν ταυτοχρονα 2 "events" στη γραμμη μου , 

το 1ο να ειναι ενας γειτονας στη πολυκατοικία απο adsl VF σε 100αρα . Ηρθε καποιος τεχνικος της VF γιατι ο ανθρωπος ειχε αποσυνδεσεις και μας εκανε τη εισαγωγη spaggeti , αφησε 2 σπιτια χωρις τηλεφωνο και το δικο μου pair στο αερα και βραχυκυκλωμένο . (κάθισα , τα μάζεψα , τα ανακατασκεύασα έπιασα 92/22,  παμε παρακάτω ισως ανοίξω thread για αυτο  το συμβαν )  

το 2ο ηταν πριν 2-3 μερες μετα απο πολυ ισχυρές καταιγίδες και πολλα θεματα με το ηλεκτρικο της περιοχης , η γραμμη _ηδη "πληγωμενη"_   δε μπορουσε να κρατηθεί σε sync , μπαινω στο grafana και βλεπω υπερβολικά πολυ θόρυβο κτλ 
μετα απο επικοινωνία με ενα γνωστο μου τεχνικο πεδιου μου ειπε οτι "εχουμε θεμα με το G.IMP και το Vectoring στη καμπηνα σου" και οτι ειχε ανοιχτες βλαβες απ ολη τη γειτονια .. το φτιαξαμε και η γραμμη το τελευταιο 48ωρο ειναι σταθερο . 

και εδω ειναι που λαμβανω ενα SMS :



> ΣXETIKA ME TO TEXNIKO ΘEMA ME APIΘMO Χ , OΛOKΛHPΩΘHKAN OI EΛEΓXOI ΣTO ΔIKTYO MAΣ. TO AΠOTEΛEΣMA TΩN EΛEΓXΩN EΔEIΞAN OTI H TAXYTHTA ΣYΓXPONIΣMOY THΣ ΣYNΔEΣHΣ ΣAΣ ΔIAΦOPOΠOIEITAI AΠO THN EMΠOPIKH TAXYTHTA TOY ΠPOΓPAMMATOΣ ΠOY ΔIAΘETETE. ΓIA ΠEPAITEPΩ ENHMEPΩΣH KAΘΩΣ KAI ΓIA THN EYPEΣH ENAΛΛAKTIKHΣ ΛYΣHΣ MΠOPEITE NA KAΛEΣETE TO 13888. ΣAΣ EYXAPIΣTOYME.


και σκευτομαι τωρα ... αν τους παρω θα μου πουν να με κατεβάσουν στη 100αρα γιατι το upload ειναι κατι που το χρειάζομαι , περισσότερο απο το download σε αυτη τη γραμμη ...

edit:
Τους καλεσα , δηλώθηκε ανεφικτοτητα και περιμείνω κληση απο αλλο τμημα ή υποβάθμιση σε 100 (που δε θελω γιατι το up χρειαζεται ) ή  καποια εκπτωση

----------


## globalnoise

> "εχουμε θεμα με το G.IMP και το Vectoring στη καμπηνα σου"


Γνωρίζεις ποιου παρόχου είναι η καμπίνα σου;

----------


## tsaros

Μηπως υπαρχει κανενα τεχνικο θεμα στην περιοχη που εισαι

Αυτο δειχνει σε εμενα

----------


## finos

> Γνωρίζεις ποιου παρόχου είναι η καμπίνα σου;


ειναι του ΟΤΕ. 

Με chipset chipset Broadcom...

----------


## matelas

Μετά την αναβάθμιση παρατηρώ το εξής: Κάποιες φορές η ταχύτητα συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μπαίνει κόφτης.

Δηλαδή στα καλά καθούμενα ενώ έχει συγχρονισμό περίπου 60Mbps παίζει σταθερά στα ~27. Αυτό συμβαίνει για λίγα λεπτά (χωρίς να έχει συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια) μέχρι την επόμενη φορά. 

Την ώρα που συμβαίνει ανεβαίνει ελαφρά και το ping. 
Όταν συμβαίνει και κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο αν την ώρα που κατεβαίνει κάνω ping τα αποτελέσματα που παίρνω είναι σαν να μπουκώνει η γραμμή, δηλαδή τέτοιο ping θα έπαιρνα αν η γραμμή πραγματικά τερμάτιζε στα 60Mbps. 

Αυτό φαίνεται στο παρακάτω tracert. Κατεβάζω αρχείο με ταχύτητα ~27Mbps και συγχρονισμό 60. 



```
Tracing route to one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    71 ms    71 ms    74 ms  80.106.125.100
  3    50 ms    47 ms    48 ms  79.128.231.98
  4    61 ms    60 ms    64 ms  79.128.229.148
  5    76 ms    75 ms    74 ms  79.128.229.32
  6    66 ms    64 ms    59 ms  79.128.224.220
  7    47 ms    46 ms    46 ms  79.128.250.87
  8    69 ms    64 ms    67 ms  cloudflare.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.5]
  9    70 ms    71 ms    69 ms  one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]

Trace complete.
```

Την ίδια ώρα speedtest (χωρίς φυσικά να κατεβάζω κάτι).





Αν δεν κατεβάζω αρχείο αλλά η γραμμή δεν πάει πάνω από 27Mbps:


*Spoiler:*






```
Tracing route to one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    39 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    13 ms    15 ms    18 ms  80.106.125.100
  3    11 ms    12 ms    11 ms  79.128.231.98
  4    18 ms    18 ms    17 ms  79.128.229.148
  5    22 ms    21 ms    20 ms  79.128.229.32
  6    23 ms    21 ms    21 ms  79.128.224.220
  7    19 ms    18 ms    18 ms  79.128.250.87
  8    25 ms    19 ms    19 ms  cloudflare.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.5]
  9    21 ms    36 ms    20 ms  one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]

Trace complete.
```






Και φυσιολογικό ping όταν όλα δουλεύουν καλά και η γραμμή τερματίζει:


*Spoiler:*






```
Tracing route to one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  80.106.125.100
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  79.128.231.98
  4    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  79.128.229.148
  5    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  79.128.229.32
  6    25 ms     *       15 ms  79.128.224.220
  7    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  79.128.250.87
  8    13 ms    13 ms    16 ms  cloudflare.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.5]
  9    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]

Trace complete.
```






*Οι δοκιμές με το κατέβασμα αρχείου έγιναν μέσω του speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr

Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## Dark-Side

> Μετά την αναβάθμιση παρατηρώ το εξής: Κάποιες φορές η ταχύτητα συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μπαίνει κόφτης.
> 
> Δηλαδή στα καλά καθούμενα ενώ έχει συγχρονισμό περίπου 60Mbps παίζει σταθερά στα ~27. Αυτό συμβαίνει για λίγα λεπτά (χωρίς να έχει συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια) μέχρι την επόμενη φορά. 
> 
> Την ώρα που συμβαίνει ανεβαίνει ελαφρά και το ping. 
> Όταν συμβαίνει και κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο αν την ώρα που κατεβαίνει κάνω ping τα αποτελέσματα που παίρνω είναι σαν να μπουκώνει η γραμμή, δηλαδή τέτοιο ping θα έπαιρνα αν η γραμμή πραγματικά τερμάτιζε στα 60Mbps. 
> 
> Αυτό φαίνεται στο παρακάτω tracert. Κατεβάζω αρχείο με ταχύτητα ~27Mbps και συγχρονισμό 60. 
> 
> ...


Με την τεχνικη υποστήριξη μιλησες;

----------


## matelas

> Με την τεχνικη υποστήριξη μιλησες;


Όχι. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός νιώθω ότι όλο και χειροτερεύει η υποστήριξη, δεν έχω διάθεση να ασχοληθώ εκτός κ αν γίνει πιο συχνό/έντονο. 

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι σε επίπεδο ppp άντε βγάλε άκρη μαζί τους.

----------


## minas

> Όχι. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός νιώθω ότι όλο και χειροτερεύει η υποστήριξη, δεν έχω διάθεση να ασχοληθώ εκτός κ αν γίνει πιο συχνό/έντονο. 
> 
> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι σε επίπεδο ppp άντε βγάλε άκρη μαζί τους.


Υποθέτω οι δοκιμές σου είναι όλες με ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το ρούτερ;

----------


## matelas

> Υποθέτω οι δοκιμές σου είναι όλες με ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το ρούτερ;


Ναι. 

Το smokeping δείχνει το παρακάτω:



Μετά τις 12 όλα καλά. 

Την ώρα που συμβαίνει έχω δοκιμάσει να βγάλω από το δίκτυο και τον server που τρέχει το smokeping και γενικά ότι συσκευή πέφτει στο speedport. Καμιά διαφορά.

----------


## deniSun

Ο συγχρονισμός στο ρούτερ αλλάζει;

----------


## matelas

> Ο συγχρονισμός στο ρούτερ αλλάζει;


Λόγω sra αλλάζει λίγο αλλά ποτέ δεν πέφτει κάτω από 50 σύμφωνα και με το grafana.

Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό μήπως φταίει το sra αφού παρατηρώ την πτώση πραγματικής ταχύτητας και όταν κάνει αλλαγές στην ταχύτητα πχ από τα 62 να πάει στα 60, η να πέσει ελάχιστα kbps κάτι που γίνεται συχνά μέσα στην μέρα. Παίζει από 57 ως 65 όταν έχει κέφια. 

Έκλεισα το sra αλλά δεν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, άρα δεν φταίει αυτό.

----------


## deniSun

> Λόγω sra αλλάζει λίγο αλλά ποτέ δεν πέφτει κάτω από 50 σύμφωνα και με το grafana.
> 
> Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό μήπως φταίει το sra αφού παρατηρώ την πτώση πραγματικής ταχύτητας και όταν κάνει αλλαγές στην ταχύτητα πχ από τα 62 να πάει στα 60, η να πέσει ελάχιστα kbps κάτι που γίνεται συχνά μέσα στην μέρα. Παίζε από 57 ως 65 όταν έχει κέφια. 
> 
> Έκλεισα το sra αλλά δεν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, άρα δεν φταίει αυτό.


Από την στιγμή που δεν πέφτει ο συγχρονισμός στα επίπεδα της ταχύτητας που μας έδειξες δεν είναι θέμα φυσικής σύνδεσης.
Επόμενα πράγματα που μπορεί να ευθύνονται:
1. Μήπως έχεις κάποια συσκευή ανοιχτή εκείνη την ώρα και σου τραβάει το bw;
Αν ναι έλεγξέ την για ιούς κλπ.
2. Αν αφήνεις ανοιχτό το ασύρματο δες αν σου το κλέβει κάποιος άλλος.
Αρχικά κλείσε το και δες αν συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα.
Αν όχι τότε κάποιος σου κλέβει το ασύρματο.
3. Εφόσον δεν συμβαίνει τίποτε από τα παραπάνω ελέγχουμε το ρούτερ.
Βάλε ένα άλλο για να δεις αν συμπεριφέρεται το ίδιο.
Αν όχι τότε ζήτησε αντικατάσταση.
4. Αν δεν είναι θέμα ρούτερ τότε είναι πρόβλημα στην πόρτα σου ή γενικότερα στο κέντρο σου.
Δες αν έχει το ίδιο θέμα και κάποιος άλλος γείτονας με την ίδια σύνδεση με εσένα.
Αν ναι το δηλώνεις ως βλάβη εξηγώντας όλα τα παραπάνω.

----------


## matelas

Θα δω όσα λες θα σκεφτώ τι άλλο μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει και θα επανέλθω.  :Smile: 

Για το ρούτερ μου το έχει κάνει και με το fritz.

----------


## deniSun

> Θα δω όσα λες θα σκεφτώ τι άλλο μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει και θα επανέλθω. 
> 
> Για το ρούτερ μου το έχει κάνει και με το fritz.


οκ....

----------


## thourios

Ήρθα για μερικές μέρες στο εξοχικό. Δεν είναι ότι έχουμε παραμείνει στο 2,3 download αλλά μας έχουν γυρίσει και σε voip που καθιστά σχεδόν αδύνατη την επικοινωνία ακόμα και στο απλό σερφάρισμα.
Τα δίκτυα  Wind κα  Vodafone είναι σε φάση  *Η* και η cosmote που δεν έχω όποτε τους παίρνω και τους ρωτάει μου λένε ότι είναι σε φάση αναβάθμισης.
Σήμερα για να δώσω κάτι μετρήσεις στον ΔΕΔΗΕ ίσα που την άκουγα την τηλεφωνήτρια γιατί μάλλον έχουν και αυτοί πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές τους VOIP. Αυτό έχει συμβεί και από καλή σύνδεση.
Λες και βάραγαν κατσαρόλες μέσα.

----------


## terism69

Ποση πρέπει να είναι η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα, για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί το voip χωρίς πρόβλημα, επίσης η ποιότητα της κλήσης (ηχου) είναι καλύτερη αν και η 2 γραμμές σε μια κληση είναι voip, από ότι να είναι η μια και η άλλη να είναι απλή pstn

----------


## dslsub

> Ποση πρέπει να είναι η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα, για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί το voip χωρίς πρόβλημα


Πιάνει όσο περίπου και το φάσμα του τηλεφώνου στο αναλογικό τηλέφωνο, νομίζω 64Kbps του δίνουν.
Άρα και 2Mbps σύνδεση φτάνουν, το θέμα είναι να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση, όχι ότι δεν φτάνουν τα δεδομένα.

----------


## deniSun

> Ποση πρέπει να είναι η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα, για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί το voip χωρίς πρόβλημα, επίσης η ποιότητα της κλήσης (ηχου) είναι καλύτερη αν και η 2 γραμμές σε μια κληση είναι voip, από ότι να είναι η μια και η άλλη να είναι απλή pstn


Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν είναι θέμα bw αλλά qos όταν μπουκώνει η γραμμή.

----------


## thourios

> Πιάνει όσο περίπου και το φάσμα του τηλεφώνου στο αναλογικό τηλέφωνο, νομίζω 64Kbps του δίνουν.
> Άρα και 2Mbps σύνδεση φτάνουν, το θέμα είναι να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση, όχι ότι δεν φτάνουν τα δεδομένα.


Όταν ανοίγεις μια σελίδα πχ με φωτογραφίες εκεί παίρνει μπροστά το χαλασμένο τηλεφωνο. 
Πρωτα6 οσο5 δεν ήταν VoIP δεν υπήρχε θέμα

----------


## jap

Ζάλισέ τους στο support να σου αλλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό, δεν θα έπρεπε να χαμπαριάζει. Να υποθέσω το παλιό κακό speedport με το σάπιο QoS?

----------


## thourios

> Ζάλισέ τους στο support να σου αλλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό, δεν θα έπρεπε να χαμπαριάζει. Να υποθέσω το παλιό κακό speedport με το σάπιο QoS?



Είναι το Speedprort Entry. Να ζητήσω plus; Σε άλλη γραμμή έχω plus αλλά είναι σε 200άρα. Αν δίνουν ZTE διαβάζω προβλήματα

----------


## deniSun

> Ζάλισέ τους στο support να σου αλλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό, δεν θα έπρεπε να χαμπαριάζει. Να υποθέσω το παλιό κακό speedport με το σάπιο QoS?


Κανένα ρούτερ απ αυτά που δίνουν οι πάροχοι δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις με tor, dw κλπ παράλληλα.
Απλά κάποια μοντέλα είναι ανεκτικοτερα από τα άλλα.

----------


## jap

Σωστά. Αλλά δεν νομίζω έχει καμιά δύσκολη κατάσταση, και πώς να έχει με ταχύτητα 2 και κάτι ψιλά... To Entry έχει γνωστά θέματα με το QoS, δεν το έχω δει βέβαια ποτέ με τόσο χαμηλό συγχρονισμό αλλά το στοιχειώδες αυτόματο QoS αυτό θα έπρεπε να το λύνει. 

Κανονικά το plus και κάποιο νομίζω πιο καινούργιο το δίνουν με ψηλότερες ταχύτητες αλλά αν λύσει το θέμα με την ποιότητα της γραμμής θα πρέπει να το δώσουν. Ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει να κάνουν κάτι να λυθεί το θέμα, ας του δώσουν τσάμπα κινητό για τις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι το Speedprort Entry. Να ζητήσω plus; Σε άλλη γραμμή έχω plus αλλά είναι σε 200άρα. Αν δίνουν ZTE διαβάζω προβλήματα


Θα έλεγα να μιλήσεις με τις βλάβες να καταγράψουν το πρόβλημα και να συμφωνήσουν ότι ίσως λυθεί με αλλαγή εξοπλισμού και μετά να πας στο oteshop/γερμανό της περιοχής και να το διαπραγματευτείς.

----------


## thourios

> Κανένα ρούτερ απ αυτά που δίνουν οι πάροχοι δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις με tor, dw κλπ παράλληλα.
> Απλά κάποια μοντέλα είναι ανεκτικοτερα από τα άλλα.


Δεν θα πληρώσω και για router σε μια γραμμή που χρησιμοποιώ για 20 ημέρες τον χρόνο άντε ένα μηνα. Θα βάλουμε στη γραμμή που σέρνεται εξοπλισμό top

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν θα πληρώσω και για router σε μια γραμμή που χρησιμοποιώ για 20 ημέρες τον χρόνο άντε ένα μηνα. Θα βάλουμε στη γραμμή που σέρνεται εξοπλισμό top


Ούτε σταθερό θα έπρεπε να έχεις σε τέτοια περίπτωση tbh.  :Sad:

----------


## thourios

> Ούτε σταθερό θα έπρεπε να έχεις σε τέτοια περίπτωση tbh.


Γράφω παραπάνω τι συμβαίνει. Το ίντερνετ με ενδιαφέρει. Χωρίς σταθερό δεν υπάρχει και διαδίκτυο έστω υυποτυπώδης

----------


## ThReSh

> Γράφω παραπάνω τι συμβαίνει. Το ίντερνετ με ενδιαφέρει. Χωρίς σταθερό δεν υπάρχει και διαδίκτυο έστω υυποτυπώδης


Δεν παίζει καν 4G με Cosmote? Μλκία.  :Sad:

----------


## pigasos35

Καλησπερα?Αναβαθμιστηκε κανεις στην Κ.Πευκη?
Εκει στον Αγ.Παντελεημονα γυρω-γυρω?

----------


## Core2Extreme

Πολλή στασιμότητα φαίνεται τον τελευταίο καιρό.
Οι δικές μου γραμμές δεν έχουν ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί, ούτε κάποιου γνωστού στις τριγύρω περιοχές (Άνοιξη, Διόνυσος, Δροσιά, Σταμάτα, Μαρούσι, Περιστέρι)

----------


## Greg61

Off Topic





> Πολλή στασιμότητα φαίνεται τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> Οι δικές μου γραμμές δεν έχουν ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί, ούτε κάποιου γνωστού στις τριγύρω περιοχές (Άνοιξη, Διόνυσος, Δροσιά, Σταμάτα, Μαρούσι, Περιστέρι)


Διαβάζω ότι οι δικές σου γραμμές δεν έχουν ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί, και βλέπω στο προφίλ σου ότι έχεις 2 γραμμές με ISP: pOTEnet. Απορία: Αφού δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος απ' την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, γιατί παραμένεις ακόμα και δεν φεύγεις;

----------


## Iris07

> Πολλή στασιμότητα φαίνεται τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> Οι δικές μου γραμμές δεν έχουν ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί, ούτε κάποιου γνωστού στις τριγύρω περιοχές (Άνοιξη, Διόνυσος, Δροσιά, Σταμάτα, Μαρούσι, Περιστέρι)


Κάνε ένα τηλ στην Cosmote, και ρώτα τους εάν η γραμμή σου είναι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση..

Βέβαια παίζουν εξαιρετικές προσφορές σε άλλους παρόχους, για μεγαλύτερες ταχύητητες.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Διαβάζω ότι οι δικές σου γραμμές δεν έχουν ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί, και βλέπω στο προφίλ σου ότι έχεις 2 γραμμές με ISP: pOTEnet. Απορία: Αφού δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος απ' την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, γιατί παραμένεις ακόμα και δεν φεύγεις;


Είναι από παλιά.
Αλλά και πάλι, δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι είναι και ευχαριστημένος από κάποιον ελληνικό ISP. Απλά είμαι στην Cosmote γιατί είναι... ο μονόφθαλμος στην χώρα των τυφλών...




> Κάνε ένα τηλ στην Cosmote, και ρώτα τους εάν η γραμμή σου είναι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση..
> 
> Βέβαια παίζουν εξαιρετικές προσφορές σε άλλους παρόχους, για μεγαλύτερες ταχύητητες.


Είμαι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση, αλλά όπως είπε και η υπάλληλος είναι μέχρι τέλος του έτους, οπότε παίζει και να γίνει 31 Δεκ. 23:59:59  :Very Happy: 
( ή επειδή σκάβουν λίγο λίγο στις γύρω περιοχές, θα γίνει καμμιά διαθεσιμότητα FTTH κατά τα τέλη του έτους και θα χαθεί η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση στο νήμα  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## pigasos35

Κ μενα το ιδιο ειπαν. Μεχρι το τελος του 2022 αιντε να δουμε.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Έχω την εντύπωση πως το έχουν ρίξει λίγο στον κόκκορα πλέον το θέμα της αναβάθμισης.
Post εδώ έχουμε πολύ καιρό να δούμε με κάποιον που αναβαθμίστηκε.
Κάτι μου λέει, ειδικά στις περιοχές που προβλέπουν πως θα ενεργοποιηθούν ίνες Δεκέμβρη ή Ιανουάριο δεν θα μπουν καν στον κόπο να αναβαθμίσουν.

----------


## Iris07

Είχα ρωτήσει έναν γείτονα που είχαμε πάρει μαζί την παλιά 100άρα εδώ στα Πατήσια..
και ακόμη δεν τον αναβαθμίσανε..  :Thinking: 

Εγώ πήρα δωρεάν το TV Entry με το νέο πρόγραμμα που βγάλανε, οπότε έχασα το δικαίωμα..

Πάντως για μένα είναι μείον να μην σου ανανεώνουν και το πρόγραμμα σου για 2 χρόνια με την αναβάθμιση,
όπως μας έκανε η Vodafone.

----------


## deniSun

> Είχα ρωτήσει έναν γείτονα που είχαμε πάρει μαζί την παλιά 100άρα εδώ στα Πατήσια..
> και ακόμη δεν τον αναβαθμίσανε.. 
> 
> Εγώ πήρα δωρεάν το TV Entry με το νέο πρόγραμμα που βγάλανε, οπότε έχασα το δικαίωμα..
> 
> Πάντως για μένα είναι μείον να μην σου ανανεώνουν και το πρόγραμμα σου για 2 χρόνια με την αναβάθμιση,
> όπως μας έκανε η Vodafone.


Δεν σημαίνει τίποτε το ότι είστε στην ίδια περιοχή ή και ακόμα στο ίδιο κτήριο.
Αν η γραμμή του είναι ποντικοφαγωμένη δεν θα πρέπει να τον αναβαθμίσουν.
Τουλάχιστον αυτό λέγανε αρχικά.
Όσων η γραμμή είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και μπορούν θα αναβαθμιστούν.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα.. από το ίδιο Box του OTE παίρνουμε γραμμή έξω στον δρόμο..
την είχε τσεκάρει την εσωτερική γραμμή του πριν λίγο καιρό..
και εγώ έχω Attainable 300 Mbps..

----------


## Ravager

Και εγώ το ιδιο πρόβλημα είχα. Είχαν αναβαθμιστεί ολοι μου γνωστοί και φιλοι και εγώ τίποτα. Επειδή εληγε το συμβόλαιο μου σε 2 μήνες και η προσφορά που μου κανανε ήταν της πλακάς πλήρωνα τότε 59 € για 50mbps+ TV Full μου κανανε προσφορά 57€ το ιδιο πακετο. Δηλαδη 50mbps + TV Full.  Φυσικα το αρνηθηκα και πηρα αυτο που εχει στο site 100mbps + TV Full 53€. Και έτσι πηρα την αναβάθμιση όχι μόνο τζαμπα και με μειωση.

----------


## stefkon

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως το έχουν ρίξει λίγο στον κόκκορα πλέον το θέμα της αναβάθμισης.
> Post εδώ έχουμε πολύ καιρό να δούμε με κάποιον που αναβαθμίστηκε.
> Κάτι μου λέει, *ειδικά στις περιοχές που προβλέπουν πως ΘΑ ενεργοποιηθούν ίνες Δεκέμβρη ή Ιανουάριο* δεν θα μπουν καν στον κόπο να αναβαθμίσουν.


Για ποια χρονιά μιλάμε ;   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tiatrou

> Για ποια χρονιά μιλάμε ;


Φέτος.

----------


## kilop

παιδια, πως θα δω στο mycosmote οτι εγινε η αναβαθμιση?

 :Respekt:

----------


## Iris07

Θα αλλάξει η ονομασία του προγράμματος σου..

Αλλά θα κάνει μερικές μέρες από τότε που θα γίνει η αλλαγή..

----------


## kilop

φχαριστω

παντος ειμαι στα 120 με οτε vdsl κατοσταρι
πολλυ τυχερος, βαλανε κουτι ακριβως κατω απο
το σπιτι

 :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## pigasos35

- - - Updated - - -




> παιδια, πως θα δω στο mycosmote οτι εγινε η αναβαθμιση?


θα σου ερθει κ μηνυμα στο κινητο που εχεις δηλωμενο.

----------


## psolord

Τον άλλο μήνα μου λήγουν και τα δυο συμβόλαια που έχω πάρει δωρεάν αναβάθμιση.

Τι γίνεται τώρα; Κάνω ανανέωση με πιο ακριβές τιμές αν θέλω τις ίδιες ταχύτητες;

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Λογικά ναι.
Σε αυτο νομίζω στηρίζονταν εξαρχής με τις αναβαθμίσεις.
Οτι αρκετός κόσμος θα αποφασίσει να κρατήσει τις υψηλότερες ταχύτητες πληρωνοντας την αντίστοιχα υψηλότερη τιμή.

----------


## psolord

Χμμ..βλέπω fiber unlimited 200 στα 44,90 και πληρώνω τώρα 42. Δεν είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά. Από την άλλη η 100άρα του εξοχικού, πιάνει 46mbit, οπότε θα πάει για 50αυτή και θα κρατήσω 200 την καλή. 

Εκτός αν με πιάσουν οι τσιγκουνιές, γιατί η 200άρα είναι κατά 99.90% idle. Και με 100άρα βολεύομαι. Ίδωμεν. Θενκς.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μην είσαι λαίμαργος 
Να τρως με μέτρο

Και μια καλή συμβουλή
Ξεκινά από χαμηλά, κανένας δεν θα σου αρνηθεί αναβ@θμιση

----------


## Jazzer

Eίναι η ιδέα μου ή δεν πολυαναβαθμίζουν προς το παρόν τις 100ρες, αλλά κυρίως τις 50ρες ; Περιοχή Περιστέρι Αττικής, με 100ρα.

----------


## minas

> Eίναι η ιδέα μου ή δεν πολυαναβαθμίζουν προς το παρόν τις 100ρες, αλλά κυρίως τις 50ρες ; Περιοχή Περιστέρι Αττικής, με 100ρα.


Είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό να μην είναι τεχνικά εφικτή η αναβάθμιση σε 200, παρά σε 100. Υπάρχουν αρκετές καμπίνες (ειδικά του ΟΤΕ) που δεν υποστηρίζουν προφίλ 35b / super vectoring.

----------


## Jazzer

> Είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό να μην είναι τεχνικά εφικτή η αναβάθμιση σε 200, παρά σε 100. Υπάρχουν αρκετές καμπίνες (ειδικά του ΟΤΕ) που δεν υποστηρίζουν προφίλ 35b / super vectoring.


Σωστό, αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για καμπίνες που ήδη υποστηρίζουν προφίλ 35b / super vectoring. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι μακράν περισσότερες οι αναβαθμίσεις από 50 σε 100 mbps, παρά από 100 σε 200 mbps.

----------


## kilop

ερωτηση, 

χρειαζεται να αλλαξω το annex A/L
της vdsl 100 που εχω, να πιασει την αναβαθμιση στα 200?

 :Cool:  :Respekt:

----------


## deniSun

> ερωτηση, 
> 
> χρειαζεται να αλλαξω το annex A/L
> της vdsl 100 που εχω, να πιασει την αναβαθμιση στα 200?


Στις vdsl δεν παίζει ρόλο το annex.

----------


## NiKapa

Πλήρη στασιμότητα ..

22 του μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου 100άρα με 42Ε τον μήνα ,από ότι μου έχουν πει θα αναβαθμιστώ κάποια στιγμή ..
Τι να κάνω άραγε ? να το αφήσω ως έχει και βλέπουμε ..?
από την άλλη βλέπω την 200άρα την δίνει με 44,9 μικρή η διαφορά ..αλλά με 17 Att δεν έχω και πολλές προσδοκίες ,τώρα παίζω γύρω στα 100 και κάτω με το Fritz 7530 ..
Tι λέτε ?

----------


## masterfaster

αφού δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή πάνω από 100αρα τότε μένεις με αυτήν

----------


## Jazzer

> Πλήρη στασιμότητα ..
> 
> 22 του μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου 100άρα με 42Ε τον μήνα ,από ότι μου έχουν πει θα αναβαθμιστώ κάποια στιγμή ..
> Τι να κάνω άραγε ? να το αφήσω ως έχει και βλέπουμε ..?
> από την άλλη βλέπω την 200άρα την δίνει με 44,9 μικρή η διαφορά ..αλλά με 17 Att δεν έχω και πολλές προσδοκίες ,τώρα παίζω γύρω στα 100 και κάτω με το Fritz 7530 ..
> Tι λέτε ?


Στη θέση σου, θα έμενα με την παρούσα ταχύτητα και θα περίμενα να δω έως το τέλος του έτους την αναβάθμιση σε 200 mbps, δηλαδή πόσο παραπάνω θα μου έδινε στην γραμμή. Και φυσικά θα ανανέωνα με τη νέα, χαμηλότερη τιμή των 100 mbps στα 32,90 ή 36,90 ευρώ το μήνα !

----------


## NiKapa

@masterfaster,
Λογικά με το 35b θα πάει στα 140 ..μπορεί και παραπάνω μπορεί και πιο λίγο ..εικασίες ..

@jazzer,
έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτές οι τιμές είναι για νέους πελάτες και τα 44,9 της 200 επίσης ..
δεν έχω πρόβλημα να περιμένω ως το τέλος του χρόνου αρκεί να μην με χρεώσουν περισσότερο μετά την λήξη του συμβολαίου ..θυμάμαι παλαιότερα γράφανε τιμή x για 2 χρόνια και μετά την λήξη τιμή x++ ..

----------


## minas

> Πλήρη στασιμότητα ..
> 
> 22 του μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου 100άρα με 42Ε τον μήνα ,από ότι μου έχουν πει θα αναβαθμιστώ κάποια στιγμή ..
> Τι να κάνω άραγε ? να το αφήσω ως έχει και βλέπουμε ..?
> από την άλλη βλέπω την 200άρα την δίνει με 44,9 μικρή η διαφορά ..αλλά με 17 Att δεν έχω και πολλές προσδοκίες ,τώρα παίζω γύρω στα 100 και κάτω με το Fritz 7530 ..
> Tι λέτε ?


Κι η δική μου συμβουlή είναι να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα. Επειδή έχει σημασία όμως: Τώρα είσαι με προφίλ 17a ή 35b;

----------


## NiKapa

> Κι η δική μου συμβουlή είναι να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα. Επειδή έχει σημασία όμως: Τώρα είσαι με προφίλ 17a ή 35b;


17a .......

----------


## minas

> 17a .......


Το καλό με αυτό είναι είναι ότι εάν πας σε 35b και έως 200Mbps, θα αυξηθεί λίγο η εφικτή ταχύτητα κλειδώματος.
Η σύστασή μου για αναμονή ισχύει, αλλά να ξέρεις οτι η γραμμή μπορεί να βελτιωθεί λίγο με αλλαγή προφίλ.

----------


## NiKapa

> Το καλό με αυτό είναι είναι ότι εάν πας σε 35b και έως 200Mbps, θα αυξηθεί λίγο η εφικτή ταχύτητα κλειδώματος.
> Η σύστασή μου για αναμονή ισχύει, αλλά να ξέρεις οτι η γραμμή μπορεί να βελτιωθεί λίγο με αλλαγή προφίλ.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Core2Extreme

Εγω βλέπω να πετάνε δικαιολογία πως όσες γραμμές δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν είναι επειδή δεν το αντέχουν και να λήξει έτσι το πανηγυράκι των αναβαθμίσεων αφού τώρα ο όμιλος έχει επικεντρωθεί στο πέρασμα ινών σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές ταυτόχρονα και σε γρήγορους ρυθμούς.
Δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά αυτό βλέπω να γίνεται.

Δεν μένει και πολύς καιρός, μέχρι το τέλος του 22 λέγανε, μείνει όπως είσαι και αν γίνει έγινε...

----------


## NiKapa

> Εγω βλέπω να πετάνε δικαιολογία πως όσες γραμμές δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν είναι επειδή δεν το αντέχουν και να λήξει έτσι το πανηγυράκι των αναβαθμίσεων αφού τώρα ο όμιλος έχει επικεντρωθεί στο πέρασμα ινών σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές ταυτόχρονα και σε γρήγορους ρυθμούς.
> Δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά αυτό βλέπω να γίνεται.
> 
> Δεν μένει και πολύς καιρός, μέχρι το τέλος του 22 λέγανε, μείνει όπως είσαι και αν γίνει έγινε...


Έτσι ακριβώς !

----------


## deniSun

Google Fiber Gaining 5 Gbps and 8 Gbps Internet Tiers in Early 2023
Έτσι. Για να προσγειωνόμαστε στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Jazzer

Επαναφέρω το θέμα, γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις από 100 σε 200 mbps, σε περιοχές που υποστηρίζεται ή "όποιος πρόλαβε τον Κύριο είδε" ; 
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχουν παγώσει αν όχι σταματήσει οι δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις, τουλάχιστον στις 100ρες.
Περιοχή Περιστέρι, διαθεσιμότητα 200 mbps εδώ και μήνες, αναβάθμιση γιοκ.  :Thinking:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα, γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις από 100 σε 200 mbps, σε περιοχές που υποστηρίζεται ή "όποιος πρόλαβε τον Κύριο είδε" ; 
> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχουν παγώσει αν όχι σταματήσει οι δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις, τουλάχιστον στις 100ρες.
> Περιοχή Περιστέρι, διαθεσιμότητα 200 mbps εδώ και μήνες, αναβάθμιση γιοκ.


Το ίδιο έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ.
Στη μάνα μου έγινε (από 100 στα 200) που είναι Ελληνικό.
Στην Ηλιούπολη που μένω εγώ (100άρα) τίποτα και τίποτα και στην Κέρκυρα (24άρα).

Θεωρητικά έχουν δεσμευτεί ότι θα γίνει μέχρι το τέλος του έτους.

----------


## Jazzer

> Το ίδιο έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ.
> Στη μάνα μου έγινε (από 100 στα 200) που είναι Ελληνικό.
> Στην Ηλιούπολη που μένω εγώ (100άρα) τίποτα και τίποτα και στην Κέρκυρα (24άρα).
> 
> Θεωρητικά έχουν δεσμευτεί ότι θα γίνει μέχρι το τέλος του έτους.


Δηλαδή στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας σου εμφανίζει κι εσένα την 200ρα, που σημαίνει ότι οι καμπίνες μας είναι ΟΚ, αλλά καμία κίνηση.
Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν μέχρι τις 31/12 γίνουν τελικά οι περίφημες αναβαθμίσεις ή όχι.
Προσωπικά, θα ληφθεί αρνητικά υπόψη όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου τον 04/2023 για την παραμονή μου ή όχι στην εταιρεία, καθώς η μη αναβάθμιση θα θεωρηθεί εκ μέρους μου ως κοροϊδία.

----------


## ChriZ

Μπας και οι περιοχές σας είναι στο πρόγραμμα για FTTH; Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι αυτοί που ΘΑ πάρουν κάποια στιγμή, δεν δικαιούνται..

----------


## Jazzer

> Μπας και οι περιοχές σας είναι στο πρόγραμμα για FTTH; Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι αυτοί που ΘΑ πάρουν κάποια στιγμή, δεν δικαιούνται..


Δεν υπάρχει καμία πληροφορία ή ένδειξη επί του παρόντος για έργα FTTH στο Περιστέρι, ενώ οι καμπίνες VDSL διαχειρίζονται από την Cosmote. Εξάλλου γνωρίζω ανθρώπους που είχαν 24ρες ή 50ρες και αναβαθμίστηκαν, για τις 100ρες υπάρχει στασιμότητα. Σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον (2024, 2025, 2026....) θα περάσουμε σε FTTH, όμως στο δια ταύτα παίζουμε με VDSL.

----------


## ChriZ

Ναι, αλλά η ΔΕΗ ανακοίνωσε οπτικές για το Περιστέρι.. Το που ακριβώς δεν ξέρει κανείς από μας, υποθέτω, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχει εσωτερική πληροφόρηση μεταξύ των εταιριών.
Ποιος ξέρει...

----------


## deniSun

Καλά αν περιμένουμε την ΔΕΗ...

----------


## jkoukos

H οποία ΔΕΗ, έχει προχωρήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την υλοποίηση του FTTH δικτύου στο Περιστέρι. Μόνο που θα είναι πάροχος δικτύου και όχι υπηρεσίας. Όποιος πάροχος θέλει θα μπορεί να νοικιάζει στην χοντρική και να δίνει στη λιανική.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δηλαδή στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας σου εμφανίζει κι εσένα την 200ρα, που σημαίνει ότι οι καμπίνες μας είναι ΟΚ, αλλά καμία κίνηση.
> Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν μέχρι τις 31/12 γίνουν τελικά οι περίφημες αναβαθμίσεις ή όχι.
> Προσωπικά, θα ληφθεί αρνητικά υπόψη όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου τον 04/2023 για την παραμονή μου ή όχι στην εταιρεία, καθώς η μη αναβάθμιση θα θεωρηθεί εκ μέρους μου ως κοροϊδία.





> Μπας και οι περιοχές σας είναι στο πρόγραμμα για FTTH; Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι αυτοί που ΘΑ πάρουν κάποια στιγμή, δεν δικαιούνται..


Για την περίπτωσή μου, όλες οι συνδέσεις έπρεπε να αναβαθμιστούν (το επιβεβαίωσα μαζί τους - δλδ δεν υπήρχε πρόγραμμα fiber σε καμμία από αυτές) και μια την ανανέωσα μαζί τους το συμβόλαιο με το σκεπτικό/συμφωνία ότι θα γίνει 50άρα από 24άρα που ήταν.

Οπότε ναι είναι εκτεθειμένοι αν δεν το πραγματοποιήσουν μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για την περίπτωσή μου, όλες οι συνδέσεις έπρεπε να αναβαθμιστούν (το επιβεβαίωσα μαζί τους - δλδ δεν υπήρχε πρόγραμμα fiber σε καμμία από αυτές) και μια την ανανέωσα μαζί τους το συμβόλαιο με το σκεπτικό/συμφωνία ότι θα γίνει 50άρα από 24άρα που ήταν.
> 
> *Οπότε ναι είναι εκτεθειμένοι* αν δεν το πραγματοποιήσουν μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου.


*στήκανε  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Χμμ τώρα με έναν έλεγχο βλέπω ότι και στα 3 σπίτια (και σε αυτό που έγινε η αναβάθμιση) δίνει τη δυνατότητα Cosmote Fiber
https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...-cosmotetv.jsp

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έρχεται οπτική ίνα μέχρι το διαμέρισμα ή είναι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ;
Το λέω επειδή στις ταχύτητες λένε "έως 100/200 Mbps" και όχι εγγυημένα

- - - Updated - - -




> *στήκανε


Καλά ναι αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Και με τις μαλακίες τα φωνητικά συμβόλαια αυτά χάνονται έτσι μια που δεν είναι κάποια γραπτή δέσμευση.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν λένε έως, είναι VDSL (καφάο)..

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Λοιπόν τους πήρα σήμερα με βάση σημερινή μας συζήτηση. Επιβεβαίωσαν οτι και οι άλλες 2 γραμμές είναι σημειωμένες να διπλασιαστούν. Λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου. Αν χρειαστεί παράταση θα ενημερώσουν.

Προθεσμίες δεν ξέρει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, ούτε μπορεί να πιέσει

----------


## Jazzer

> Λοιπόν τους πήρα σήμερα με βάση σημερινή μας συζήτηση. Επιβεβαίωσαν οτι και οι άλλες 2 γραμμές είναι σημειωμένες να διπλασιαστούν. Λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου. Αν χρειαστεί παράταση θα ενημερώσουν.
> 
> Προθεσμίες δεν ξέρει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, ούτε μπορεί να πιέσει


Με βάση το δελτίο τύπου τους η αναβάθμιση θα ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο έτος, που σημαίνει ότι μέχρι και τις 31/12/2022 είναι δικαιολογημένοι. Από την 01/01/2023 και εφόσον δεν ενημερώσουν επίσημα για παράταση των δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεων, πρόκειται για καθαρό δούλεμα.

----------


## dFatKiddo

Ξέρετε αν ο διπλασιασμός ταχύητας πιάνει και νέες αναβαθμίσεις;
Εδώ δώσανε διαθεσιμότητα 1/11/2022 και αναβάθμισα κατευθείαν από 24ρι σε 100αρα.
Πληρεί προυποθέσεις για αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα;

----------


## minas

> Ξέρετε αν ο διπλασιασμός ταχύητας πιάνει και νέες αναβαθμίσεις;
> Εδώ δώσανε διαθεσιμότητα 1/11/2022 και αναβάθμισα κατευθείαν από 24ρι σε 100αρα.
> Πληρεί προυποθέσεις για αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα;


Λογικά έχεις πάρει κάποιο από τα νέα προγράμματα, οπότε μάλλον όχι. Ο πιο βολικός τρόπος να το εξακριβώσεις είναι από τον χρόνο ομιλίας προς κινητά.

----------


## KostakisK

Ακριβώς! Εάν έχει παλιό πακέτο με 420 λεπτά προς κινητά τότε ναι το δικαιούσε αν όμως πήρε πακέτα με 500 λεπτά απο τα καινούργια τότε σε πετάει εξω

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Λογικά έχεις πάρει κάποιο από τα νέα προγράμματα, οπότε μάλλον όχι. Ο πιο βολικός τρόπος να το εξακριβώσεις είναι από τον χρόνο ομιλίας προς κινητά.


500 σε κινητά νομίζω, 31.90 τελική.

----------


## ThReSh

Yeah, δεν προβλέπεται διπλασιασμός σε αυτό.

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Yeah, δεν προβλέπεται διπλασιασμός σε αυτό.


κριμα κριμα

----------


## Jazzer

Επαναφέρω το θέμα προκειμένου να λάβουμε πληροφόρηση από μέλη του forum σχετικά με τον περηβόητο διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων μέχρι το τέλος του έτους.
 Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχει παγώσει η διαδικασία και ειδικότερα για τις 100ρες γραμμές σε καμπίνες που ήδη υποστηρίζουν τα 200 mbps.
Πάει για παράταση ή μήπως το θέμα παραπέμφθηκε στις καλένδες επειδή "τώρα δίνουμε 1 gbps" και δεν ασχολούμαστε με άλλα ;  :Whistle:

----------


## NiKapa

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα προκειμένου να λάβουμε πληροφόρηση από μέλη του forum σχετικά με τον περηβόητο διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων μέχρι το τέλος του έτους.
>  Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχει παγώσει η διαδικασία και ειδικότερα για τις 100ρες γραμμές σε καμπίνες που ήδη υποστηρίζουν τα 200 mbps.
> Πάει για παράταση ή μήπως το θέμα παραπέμφθηκε στις καλένδες επειδή "τώρα δίνουμε 1 gbps" και δεν ασχολούμαστε με άλλα ;


Νομίζω ,ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε  :Thumb down:  

Η δέσμευση μου σε 100 με 42Ε έληξε 30.10 ..λογαριασμός του Νοεμβρίου ήρθε 45.50 ..

πήρα το 1388 _(που για να συνδεθείς πλέον και να μιλήσεις θέλει φαντασία ,αλλιώς σε πετάει έξω το σύστημα τους )_
.ναι ξέρετε δεν φαίνεται από κάπου ότι θα διπλασιαστεί η γραμμή σας ,αλλά αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει -ενώ άλλα μου λέγανε το καλοκαίρι - ότι υπάρχουν όλες οι τεχνικές προϋποθέσεις κτλ .. 

Αποφάσισα να τους περιμένω ως το τέλος του μήνα/χρόνου κι ας δώσω για άλλο ένα μήνα 45.5 αντί για 42 ..
Αλλιώς είτε θα δοκιμάσω την 200 με 44.9 ,σιγά την διαφορά με τα 42 ..είτε θα πάρω το χαμηλότερο 100 στα 32 ..

----------


## pankostas

> Νομίζω ,ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε  
> 
> Η δέσμευση μου σε 100 με 42Ε έληξε 30.10 ..λογαριασμός του Νοεμβρίου ήρθε 45.50 ..
> 
> πήρα το 1388 _(που για να συνδεθείς πλέον και να μιλήσεις θέλει φαντασία ,αλλιώς σε πετάει έξω το σύστημα τους )_
> .ναι ξέρετε δεν φαίνεται από κάπου ότι θα διπλασιαστεί η γραμμή σας ,αλλά αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει -ενώ άλλα μου λέγανε το καλοκαίρι - ότι υπάρχουν όλες οι τεχνικές προϋποθέσεις κτλ .. 
> 
> Αποφάσισα να τους περιμένω ως το τέλος του μήνα/χρόνου κι ας δώσω για άλλο ένα μήνα 45.5 αντί για 42 ..
> Αλλιώς είτε θα δοκιμάσω την 200 με 44.9 ,σιγά την διαφορά με τα 42 ..είτε θα πάρω το χαμηλότερο 100 στα 32 ..


Νομίζω εφόσον έχει λήξει το συμβαολιαο σου δεν πρόκειται να γίνει καμία αναβάθμιση γραμμής! Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο!

Όπως και στην περίπτωση που έγινε αναβάθμιση σε κάποιον πχ. που είχε 50. Πήγε 100 ατη ίδια τιμή, αλλά όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο του θα πληρώνει κανονικά την 100αρα, εκτός αν κάνει νέο συμβόλαιο. Δεν νομίζω πουθενά να έγραφε ότι η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση θα είναι επ αορίστου! 
Δεν το έκαναν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους. Για να γλυκαθει ο κόσμος και να θέλεις περισσότερη ταχύτητα το έκαναν!

----------


## NiKapa

@pankostas ,
έχεις δίκιο ..
αν με είχαν διπλασιάσει πριν την λήξη (30.10) ,πες μέσα Οκτώβρη θα ήμουν ακόμη με δέσμευση στα 42Ε γι άλλα 2 χρόνια ..

----------


## Core2Extreme

Δεν πρέπει να ασχολούνται καν πλέον.
Όποιος είναι θρασύς και τους πάρει να ρωτήσει θα του πουν πως τεχνικά δεν ήταν εφικτό στην γραμμή του γιατί θα ήταν ασταθής και θα έπεφτε συχνά, και τέλος η κοντή γιορτή.

----------


## pankostas

> @pankostas ,
> έχεις δίκιο ..
> αν με είχαν διπλασιάσει πριν την λήξη (30.10) ,πες μέσα Οκτώβρη θα ήμουν ακόμη με δέσμευση στα 42Ε γι άλλα 2 χρόνια ..


Απλώς φίλε μου προσπάθησε να πετύχεις καλή τιμη σε νέο συμβόλαιο. Αν δεν γίνει κάτι καλό, μεταφορά σε άλλη εταιρία και εφόσον σε κάνουν καλή αντιπροσφορα τη δέχεσαι και πληρώνεις ένα πάγιο στους άλλους. Τώρα αν θέλεις να μείνεις σε άλλη εταιρία , μένεις , και όλα καλά!

----------


## NiKapa

> Απλώς φίλε μου προσπάθησε να πετύχεις καλή τιμη σε νέο συμβόλαιο. Αν δεν γίνει κάτι καλό, μεταφορά σε άλλη εταιρία και εφόσον σε κάνουν καλή αντιπροσφορα τη δέχεσαι και πληρώνεις ένα πάγιο στους άλλους. Τώρα αν θέλεις να μείνεις σε άλλη εταιρία , μένεις , και όλα καλά!


Δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω εναλλακτική η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ ,
θα πάρω το φθηνότερο 100αρι με 32,9 και βλέπουμε ,αν στο μέλλον πέσει η τιμή της 200αρας κάτω από 40Ε ίσως την δοκιμάσω ,

επίσης έπρεπε να μεταβιβάσω στο όνομα μου την γραμμή καθώς ήταν στο όνομα της Μητέρας μου ,που δεν βρίσκεται πια στην ζωή ,γιατί χτες το βράδυ που προσπάθησα να ανανεώσω δεν με άφηναν από το 13888 χωρίς την μεταβίβαση  ,βέβαια θα μπορούσα να το κάνω από site της Cosmote αλλά και πάλι θα το έβρισκα μπροστά μου κάποια στιγμή ....
..το έκανα σήμερα σε κατάστημα κι όλα πήραν το δρόμο τους ..ελπίζω! 

Πάντως φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες η όλη ιστορία με τους διπλασιασμούς κτλ ..όπως λέει κι ο φίλος Core2Extreme πιο πάνω ..

----------


## minas

> Δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω εναλλακτική η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ ,
> θα πάρω το φθηνότερο 100αρι με 32,9 και βλέπουμε ,αν στο μέλλον πέσει η τιμή της 200αρας κάτω από 40Ε ίσως την δοκιμάσω ,
> 
> επίσης έπρεπε να μεταβιβάσω στο όνομα μου την γραμμή καθώς ήταν στο όνομα της Μητέρας μου ,που δεν βρίσκεται πια στην ζωή ,γιατί χτες το βράδυ που προσπάθησα να ανανεώσω δεν με άφηναν από το 13888 χωρίς την μεταβίβαση  ,βέβαια θα μπορούσα να το κάνω από site της Cosmote αλλά και πάλι θα το έβρισκα μπροστά μου κάποια στιγμή ....
> ..το έκανα σήμερα σε κατάστημα κι όλα πήραν το δρόμο τους ..ελπίζω! 
> 
> Πάντως φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες η όλη ιστορία με τους διπλασιασμούς κτλ ..όπως λέει κι ο φίλος Core2Extreme πιο πάνω ..


Η μεταβίβαση αργά ή γρήγορα ήταν απαραίτητη.
Πάντως δεν έχει καμία σημασία ότι η καμπίνα είναι της Cosmote, μπορείς κάλλιστα να κάνεις συμβόλαιο με όποιο πάροχο θέλεις.

----------


## NiKapa

> Η μεταβίβαση αργά ή γρήγορα ήταν απαραίτητη.
> Πάντως δεν έχει καμία σημασία ότι η καμπίνα είναι της Cosmote, μπορείς κάλλιστα να κάνεις συμβόλαιο με όποιο πάροχο θέλεις.


Ναι το ξέρω ,απλά δεν ήθελα για μερικά ευρώ λιγότερα να μπλέξω με τους άλλους ..τουλάχιστον όσες φορές τους έχω χρειαστεί (Οτε) ήταν πολύ άμεσοι ,μέχρι και καλώδιο μου άλλαξαν από τον δρόμο ως το κουτί μου όταν τους το ζήτησα ..

----------


## T_K_L_L_LUIGI

Πάντως Κοζάνη δίπλα στο LLU του ΟΤΕ, μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα μέσω chat συνεχίζουν να λένε ότι δεν ξέρουν πότε θα περαστούν οι οπτικές ίνες, η 24 θα μείνει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται και τίποτα το 2023.

----------


## grgamer345

Καλημέρα παιδιά, λοιπόν πριν λίγες εβδομάδες πήγα να ελέγξω τυχαία στο site της Cosmote για διαθεσιμότητα ξαφνικά η 100άρα είναι διαθέσιμη!  :Eek:  Με μέσος όρος (συνήθης) περίπου 71 ενώ τα στατιστικά γραμμής από router μου που είδα έβγαλε γύρω 81Mbps οπότε λίγο παραπάνω. Πήρα τηλ είπαν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και αναμένεται να γίνει αναβάθμιση.

Περάσανε λοιπόν εβδομάδες περιμένοντας ακόμα δεν έγινε τίποτα λες και με ξεχάσανε και σχεδόν τελειώνει το έτος...
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να κάνω;  :Sad: 

Και λίγες ερωτήσεις ακόμα..
Τις τελευταίες μέρες όντως έχει ανεβεί λίγο το attainable κατά 5 με 10 με snr margin σχεδόν 1db παραπάνω και attenuation περίπου 5 παρακάτω.
Πως γίνεται αυτό λες και μίκρυνε η γραμμή; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με καιρικές συνθήκες; ή με crosstalk;

Όταν με το καλό γίνει αναβάθμιση, για να κερδίζω λίγο ακόμα ταχύτητα (ναι ξέρω ότι μπορεί να γίνει πιο ασταθή αλλά η δοκιμή δεν βλάβει..) το δίνουν ακόμα snr 6 σε VDSL η Cosmote; Αν θυμάμαι καλά από προεπιλογή είναι snr 8 σωστά; Και υπάρχει κάτι άλλο για βελτίωση;  :Thinking: 
Σημειώνω ότι η απόσταση της γραμμής μου μέχρι την καμπίνα είναι κάπου 380 μέτρα όποτε θα έπρεπε να είναι λίγο καλύτερη κατάσταση..

Και το αστείο είναι ότι στο site διαθεσιμότητας μέσω τηλ δείχνει 100άρα ενώ με τη διεύθυνση 50άρι.. Εσείς ποίο λέτε είναι σωστό;  :Razz:  Το τηλ πάντως είναι πιο αξιόπιστο έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Jazzer

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχει παγώσει η διαδικασία και ειδικότερα για τις 100ρες γραμμές σε καμπίνες που ήδη υποστηρίζουν τα 200 mbps, όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση.
Πάει για παράταση το όλο θέμα των δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεων ή μήπως το κόψανε επειδή "τώρα δίνουμε 1 gbps" και δεν ασχολούμαστε με άλλα ;  :Whistle:

----------


## FuS

> Και το αστείο είναι ότι στο site διαθεσιμότητας μέσω τηλ δείχνει 100άρα ενώ με τη διεύθυνση 50άρι.. Εσείς ποίο λέτε είναι σωστό;  Το τηλ πάντως είναι πιο αξιόπιστο έτσι δεν είναι;


To πιο σωστό είναι το url στο intranet όπου ο/η agent θα βάλει το τηλέφωνο σου, αλλά δυστυχώς εσύ σαν πελάτης δεν έχεις πρόσβαση.
Μεταξύ των δύο παραπάνω, το πιο ακριβές είναι ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας μέσω αρ. τηλεφώνου.

----------


## grgamer345

Οπότε ναι μέσω τηλέφωνο είναι προφανώς πιο ακριβές για διαθεσιμότητα..

Τώρα με την παράταση από πότε είναι σε ισχύ; Κατευθείαν σε επόμενο έτος; και μέχρι πόσο κρατάει;
Και μέχρι τότε πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;  :Confused: 

Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα, τότε πάω να αλλάξω ο ίδιος σε μεγαλύτερο πακέτο μίας και είναι πολύ μικρή διαφορά η τιμή έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά όταν πραγματοποιηθεί πριν λήξει συμβόλαιο (λήγει κάπου το καλοκαίρι) θα υπάρχει κάποια χρέωση ή μήπως όχι;

----------


## minas

> Οπότε ναι μέσω τηλέφωνο είναι προφανώς πιο ακριβές για διαθεσιμότητα..
> 
> Τώρα με την παράταση από πότε είναι σε ισχύ; Κατευθείαν σε επόμενο έτος; και μέχρι πόσο κρατάει;
> Και μέχρι τότε πρέπει να κάνω κάτι; 
> 
> Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα, τότε πάω να αλλάξω ο ίδιος σε μεγαλύτερο πακέτο μίας και είναι πολύ μικρή διαφορά η τιμή έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά όταν πραγματοποιηθεί πριν λήξει συμβόλαιο (λήγει κάπου το καλοκαίρι) θα υπάρχει κάποια χρέωση ή μήπως όχι;


Σε αναβάθμιση πακέτου απλά ανανεώνουν την υποχρέωση παραμονής. Δεν θεωρείται διακοπή, ούτε χρεώνουν για την αλλαγή.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχει παγώσει η διαδικασία και ειδικότερα για τις 100ρες γραμμές σε καμπίνες που ήδη υποστηρίζουν τα 200 mbps, όπως στην δική μου περίπτωση.
> Πάει για παράταση το όλο θέμα των δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεων ή μήπως το κόψανε επειδή "τώρα δίνουμε 1 gbps" και δεν ασχολούμαστε με άλλα ;


Έτσι δείχνει το πράγμα... Πάντως εμένα όταν με παίρνουν για προωθητική ενέργεια τους προτείνω να υλοποιήσουν τις δεσμεύσεις τους και μετά να με καλέσουν για οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Jazzer

Χθεσινή δημοσίευση μου στο FB της cosmote:

"Αξιότιμοι κύριοι,
όπως είναι γνωστό η Cosmote με το από 16/03/2022 Δελτίο Τύπου ανακοίνωσε την εντελώς δωρεάν αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων internet, σε περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και την επιχείρηση και όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό. H δε σταδιακή ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων ανακοινώθηκε ότι θα πραγματοποιηθεί μέσα στο 2022.
Παρόλα αυτά, η γραμμή μου δεν έχει ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί δωρεάν σε 200 mbps, αν και η καμπίνα VDSL από την οποία λαμβάνω υπηρεσίες, εμφανίζει στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας την δυνατότητα ταχύτητας 200 mbps.
Σε επανειλημμένες τηλεφωνικές μου επικοινωνίες με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών σας, δεν κατόρθωσα να πάρω κάποια απάντηση σχετικά με τον εκτιμώμενο χρόνο υλοποίησης της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης.
Παρακαλώ όπως ενημερωθώ για τους λόγους της μη υλοποίησης της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης της ταχύτητας μου έως τώρα, με δεδομένο το γεγονός ότι αφενός έχουν περάσει πολλοί μήνες από την αρχική ανακοίνωση και αφετέρου είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό στην περιοχή μου.

Με εκτίμηση,
Xxxx xxxx

----------


## KostakisK

> Έτσι δείχνει το πράγμα... Πάντως εμένα όταν με παίρνουν για προωθητική ενέργεια τους προτείνω να υλοποιήσουν τις δεσμεύσεις τους και μετά να με καλέσουν για οτιδήποτε άλλο.


Ρε παιδιά μην το κάνετε αυτό το πράγμα. Όταν σας τηλεφωνούν απο τις πωλήσεις δεν έχουν εικόνα το τι γίνεται στην εξυπηρέτηση. Το λεω και το ξαναλέω στα π@π@ρι@ τους οτι τους λέτε γιατί είναι τμήμα πωλήσεων. Δεν καταγράφεται πουθενά αυτο που λέτε!!!!Το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε για να διευκολύνετε και την συζήτηση και τον πωλητή είναι να πείτε ένα ωραιότατο οχι ευχαριστώ και κλείστε το τηλέφωνο. Σας το λέω γιατί όπως έχω ξαναπεί σε άλλα θέματα εδω μέσα, ήμουν σε πωλήσεις τηλεπικοινωνιών και ρεύματος. Απλά μην το κάνετε κανείς δεν θα ακούσει στις πωλήσεις τα παράπονα σας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Χθεσινή δημοσίευση μου στο FB της cosmote:
> 
> "Αξιότιμοι κύριοι,
> όπως είναι γνωστό η Cosmote με το από 16/03/2022 Δελτίο Τύπου ανακοίνωσε την εντελώς δωρεάν αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων internet, σε περιοχές που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη η οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και την επιχείρηση και όπου αυτό είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό. H δε σταδιακή ολοκλήρωση των αναβαθμίσεων ανακοινώθηκε ότι θα πραγματοποιηθεί μέσα στο 2022.
> Παρόλα αυτά, η γραμμή μου δεν έχει ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί δωρεάν σε 200 mbps, αν και η καμπίνα VDSL από την οποία λαμβάνω υπηρεσίες, εμφανίζει στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας την δυνατότητα ταχύτητας 200 mbps.
> Σε επανειλημμένες τηλεφωνικές μου επικοινωνίες με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών σας, δεν κατόρθωσα να πάρω κάποια απάντηση σχετικά με τον εκτιμώμενο χρόνο υλοποίησης της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης.
> Παρακαλώ όπως ενημερωθώ για τους λόγους της μη υλοποίησης της δωρεάν αναβάθμισης της ταχύτητας μου έως τώρα, με δεδομένο το γεγονός ότι αφενός έχουν περάσει πολλοί μήνες από την αρχική ανακοίνωση και αφετέρου είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> Xxxx xxxx


Αυτά ναι καμιά φορά πιάνουν

----------


## djpar

Εγώ παντός που μίλησα μέσω chat μου απάντησαν ότι μέχρι 31/12 δείχνει ότι θα έχετε λάβει την αναβάθμισης, απαντάω δηλαδή αύριο εγώ θα έχω 200mbps και μετά από 5λεπτο ήρθε η απάντηση




> Το τηλέφωνό σας φαίνεται ότι έχει διαθέσιμη την συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, επειδή δεν πρόκειται για αλλαγή συμβολαίου αλλά για δωρεάν μετατροπή σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει καθυστέρηση στην εκτέλεση θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά

----------


## Ripos

Εγώ που έκανα την ίδια ερώτηση σε facebook και instagram πήρα copy paste την ίδια απάντηση  «...είναι σε εξέλιξη και θα ενημερωθείτε προσωπικά για ό,τι νεότερα σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση». Δε νομίζω να γίνει τίποτα. Καθυστερούν για να περαστούν οπτικές παντού και να μην κάνουν 200αρες και χασουν λεφτα. Σε ποιο chat επικοινώνησες;

----------


## djpar

My cosmote app έχει chat

----------


## Ripos

Στο chat μου ειπαν τα ίδια... Συνεχίζεται η αναβάθμιση και θα ενημερωθώ σύντομα για νεότερα...

----------


## Jazzer

Θα μας αναβαθμίσουν στις 31/12 και ώρα 23:59 μην ανησυχείτε!  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Θα μας αναβαθμίσουν στις 31/12 και ώρα 23:59 μην ανησυχείτε!


ναι ναι χαμός θα γίνει

----------


## Jazzer

> ναι ναι χαμός θα γίνει


Όλοι οι κοσμοτετζήδες με εντολή του Μιχαλάκη Τσαμάζ σε επιφυλακή για να ολοκληρωθούν οι αναβαθμίσεις μας !  :Razz:

----------


## grgamer345

Αν είναι να γίνει κάτι θα γίνει θα δείτε  :Razz: 

Και εμένα είχα κάνει ερώτηση μέχρι και στο Twitter τα ίδια λένε...

Αν πραγματικά δεν συμβαίνει πράγμα ούτε η παράταση ούτε καν σε 50άρες συνδέσεις με διαθεσιμότητα σε 100άρα όπως στην περίπτωση μου χωρίς σχέδια για έργα οπτικής ίνας τότε είναι απλά αίσχος για το Cosmopote..

Ας περιμένω λίγο ακόμα μπας και τίποτα έκπληξη και αν πράγματι δεν, θα κάνω μόνος μου αναβάθμιση όπως είπε ο φίλος που δεν θα υπάρχει χρέωση και με παρόμοια τιμή ούτως ή αλλως..

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Όλοι οι κοσμοτετζήδες με εντολή του Μιχαλάκη Τσαμάζ σε επιφυλακή για να ολοκληρωθούν οι αναβαθμίσεις μας !


Ακριβώς. Αν δεν το κάνουν πάντως άμεσα είναι σοβαρό φάουλ.
Υποτίθεται ότι διαλέγουμε τη COSMOTE για μια συνέπεια παραπάνω και ποιότητα υπηρεσίων σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.
Αν μας εμπαίζει επειδή δεν πήραμε γραπτώς την πρόταση τους πάμε και στους άλλους.

Βέβαια αν υπάρχει κάπου γραπτώς η πρόταση για αναβάθμιση εγώ χαλαρά θα έκανα καταγγελία.
Λογικά καταγράφονται τα calls (με τις διαβεβαιώσεις τους) και μπορούν να μας τα παραδώσουν.

----------


## ardi21

Τον Σεπτεμβριο που με πηραν για ανανεωση συμβολαιου, τους ρωτησα για το θεμα, και μου ειπαν επι λεξη οτι "η γραμμη σας εχει ενδειξη για αναβαθμιση οποτε θα γινει συντομα"

Ε, ακομα περιμενω. Υποψιν οτι ειμαι με 24αρα.

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι με την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής να σου κάνουν και μία ανανέωση στο συμβόλαιο..
Όχι να λήγει η αναβάθμιση σε κάποιους μήνες και μετά να σου ζητάνε τις τιμές που ισχύουν..  :Cool: 

* Με την Vodafone μας έκατσε μία χαρά..
Αναβάθμιση από 50 στα 100 σε τιμή προσφοράς νέου πελάτη και ανανέωση συμβολαίου.

----------


## ardi21

Τελικα μιλησα μεσω chat σημερα και θα με αναβαθμισουν στην 50αρα με την ιδια τιμη. Βεβαια μου το πλασαραν ως "προσφορα", δεν μου ειπαν για δωρεαν αναβαθμιση. Μου εστειλαν το συμβολαιο και αναμενω.

Δεν προλαβα καν να κανω παραπονο, μου ειπαν κατευθειαν για την αναβαθμιση. Οποτε οποιος περιμενει, ας ξαναμιλησει με το chat.

----------


## minas

> Το ζήτημα είναι με την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής να σου κάνουν και μία ανανέωση στο συμβόλαιο..
> Όχι να λήγει η αναβάθμιση σε κάποιους μήνες και μετά να σου ζητάνε τις τιμές που ισχύουν.. 
> 
> * Με την Vodafone μας έκατσε μία χαρά..
> Αναβάθμιση από 50 στα 100 σε τιμή προσφοράς νέου πελάτη και ανανέωση συμβολαίου.


Δυστυχώς η ανανέωση διάρκειας μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως δυνητικά δυσμενής για τον πελάτη, οπότε εύλογα δεν την προσφέρουν αυτόματα, καθώς μετά θα είναι εφικτή αζήμια διακοπή της σύμβασης.

----------


## FuS

> Τελικα μιλησα μεσω chat σημερα και θα με αναβαθμισουν στην 50αρα με την ιδια τιμη. Βεβαια μου το πλασαραν ως "προσφορα", δεν μου ειπαν για δωρεαν αναβαθμιση. Μου εστειλαν το συμβολαιο και αναμενω.
> 
> Δεν προλαβα καν να κανω παραπονο, μου ειπαν κατευθειαν για την αναβαθμιση. Οποτε οποιος περιμενει, ας ξαναμιλησει με το chat.


Απλά μπαίνεις σε νέα 24μηνη δέσμευση. Έχε το υπόψη σου.




> Ρε παιδιά μην το κάνετε αυτό το πράγμα. Όταν σας τηλεφωνούν απο τις πωλήσεις δεν έχουν εικόνα το τι γίνεται στην εξυπηρέτηση. Το λεω και το ξαναλέω στα π@π@ρι@ τους οτι τους λέτε γιατί είναι τμήμα πωλήσεων. Δεν καταγράφεται πουθενά αυτο που λέτε!!!!Το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε για να διευκολύνετε και την συζήτηση και τον πωλητή είναι να πείτε ένα ωραιότατο οχι ευχαριστώ και κλείστε το τηλέφωνο. Σας το λέω γιατί όπως έχω ξαναπεί σε άλλα θέματα εδω μέσα, ήμουν σε πωλήσεις τηλεπικοινωνιών και ρεύματος. Απλά μην το κάνετε κανείς δεν θα ακούσει στις πωλήσεις τα παράπονα σας.


Γράφεις ασυναρτησίες.
Μια χαρά έχουν εικόνα από το οποιοδήποτε τμήμα για το τι γίνεται και για το ιστορικό του κάθε πελάτη μιας και σε κάθε κλήση καταγράφεται interaction και υπάρχουν παντού επίσης τα oct στο mcv και το sbl.

----------


## YAziDis

> Απλά μπαίνεις σε νέα 24μηνη δέσμευση. Έχε το υπόψη σου.
> 
> 
> 
> Γράφεις ασυναρτησίες.
> Μια χαρά έχουν εικόνα από το οποιοδήποτε τμήμα για το τι γίνεται και για το ιστορικό του κάθε πελάτη μιας και σε κάθε κλήση καταγράφεται interaction και υπάρχουν παντού επίσης *τα oct στο mcv και το sbl.*


Μου θύμισε τη διαφήμιση με τα κοκοκόψαρα.. 

Τι είναι τα oct, mcv, sbl; Εγκυκλοπαιδικά να μαθαίνουμε

----------


## Hetfield

> Απλά μπαίνεις σε νέα 24μηνη δέσμευση. Έχε το υπόψη σου.
> 
> 
> 
> Γράφεις ασυναρτησίες.
> Μια χαρά έχουν εικόνα από το οποιοδήποτε τμήμα για το τι γίνεται και για το ιστορικό του κάθε πελάτη μιας και σε κάθε κλήση καταγράφεται interaction και υπάρχουν παντού επίσης τα oct στο mcv και το sbl.


Ο φιλος ηθελε να πει προφανως οτι το τμημα πωλησεων δεν εχει απολυτως καμια εικονα για τον πελατη την ωρα της κλησης, χ3$τηκαν κιολας.

Μπορει εσυ π.χ. να περιμενεις αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας χωρις προσθετη επιβαρυνση ή νεα δεσμευση, να σε καλεσει τυχαια το τμημα πωλησεων και να σου πουλησει μια αναβαθμιση, η οποια στην ουσια ειναι απλα ενα νεο συμβολαιο με νεα χρονικη δεσμευση.

----------


## FuS

> Μου θύμισε τη διαφήμιση με τα κοκοκόψαρα.. 
> 
> Τι είναι τα oct, mcv, sbl; Εγκυκλοπαιδικά να μαθαίνουμε



*Spoiler:*




			Πληροφοριακά συστήματα στο cc

πχ. siebel, mycosmoview και το οct είναι το interaction που καταγράφεται σε κάθε κλήση και φαίνεται στην καρτέλα πελάτη. Αν κάνετε αίτημα/παράπονο/whatever θα καταγραφεί σε oct πχ.
		






> Ο φιλος ηθελε να πει προφανως οτι το τμημα πωλησεων δεν εχει απολυτως καμια εικονα για τον πελατη την ωρα της κλησης, χ3$τηκαν κιολας.
> 
> Μπορει εσυ π.χ. να περιμενεις αναβαθμιση ταχυτητας χωρις προσθετη επιβαρυνση ή νεα δεσμευση, να σε καλεσει τυχαια το τμημα πωλησεων και να σου πουλησει μια αναβαθμιση, η οποια στην ουσια ειναι απλα ενα νεο συμβολαιο με νεα χρονικη δεσμευση.


Το κάθε τμήμα έχει εικονα όλων των αιτημάτων και του ιστορικού του πελάτη. Αυτό του γράφω. Δεν έχουν όλοι όμως εικόνα στις πρωθητικές ενέργειες που γίνονται από άλλο site (κτίριο). Τις γνωρίζουν (μέσω του portal εννοώ) αλλά δεν έχουν ρόλο να τις περάσουν.

----------


## DoSMaN

Εμένα όταν με πήραν σήμερα από Nova για την αναβάθμιση, μου ζητάει σε κάποια φάση το e-mail μου και του λέω «το έχετε καταχωρημένο, τόσο από wind, όσο και από Nova» και μου απάντησε ότι λόγω προσωπικών δεδομένων δεν τα βλέπουν.

Στάνταρ τα βλέπει, αλλά δε μπορεί να το παραδεχτεί λόγω GDPR.

----------


## KostakisK

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Πληροφοριακά συστήματα στο cc
> 
> πχ. siebel, mycosmoview και το οct είναι το interaction που καταγράφεται σε κάθε κλήση και φαίνεται στην καρτέλα πελάτη. Αν κάνετε αίτημα/παράπονο/whatever θα καταγραφεί σε oct πχ.
> 		
> ...


καμία σχέση μόνο στον ΟΤΕ γίνεται αυτό με το σύστημα που έχουν. Τουλάχιστον σε ΔΕΗ και Vodafone που εργάστηκα  σε διαβεβαιώ ο πωλητής δεν έχει καμία εικόνα. εκτός αν μιλάς για προϊστάμενο. εκεί ναι. αν μιλάμε για απλό πωλητή όχι καμία σχέση.

----------


## FuS

> καμία σχέση μόνο στον ΟΤΕ γίνεται αυτό με το σύστημα που έχουν. Τουλάχιστον σε ΔΕΗ και Vodafone που εργάστηκα  σε διαβεβαιώ ο πωλητής δεν έχει καμία εικόνα. εκτός αν μιλάς για προϊστάμενο. εκεί ναι. αν μιλάμε για απλό πωλητή όχι καμία σχέση.


Πολύ πιθανό, δεν γνωρίζω για τις άλλες εταιρίες παρά μόνο για την cosmote και τα συστήματα της. Και τα παραπάνω -όσον αφορά την cosmote μιλώ- τώρα (εδώ και κάποια χρόνια) είναι έτσι. Παλιότερα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα.


*Spoiler:*




			Σκέψου ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν τον κατάλληλο ρόλο, κάνοντας έστω και μια κλήση -εσύ- στο 13888 ή κάνοντας αναζήτηση τον αρ. τηλεφώνου ή το αφμ σου, μπορούν να δουν όλες τις φορές που έχεις καλέσει, που σε έχουν καλέσει εκείνοι, τι αφορούσε (πρόβλημα, απορία για πώληση/λογαριασμό πχ) η κάθε κλήση και τι έχει καταγραφεί από τον κάθε agent σχετικά με την κάθε κλήση. Οπότε υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο αρχείο/ιστορικό που ακολουθεί τον κάθε πελάτη.

----------


## ardi21

> Τελικα μιλησα μεσω chat σημερα και θα με αναβαθμισουν στην 50αρα με την ιδια τιμη. Βεβαια μου το πλασαραν ως "προσφορα", δεν μου ειπαν για δωρεαν αναβαθμιση. Μου εστειλαν το συμβολαιο και αναμενω.
> 
> Δεν προλαβα καν να κανω παραπονο, μου ειπαν κατευθειαν για την αναβαθμιση. Οποτε οποιος περιμενει, ας ξαναμιλησει με το chat.


Σημερα με αναβαθμισαν τελικα. Εν τω μεταξυ δεν μου ηρθε καποιο μηνυμα, μονος μου το καταλαβα, γιατι εβλεπα την γραμμη και ηταν πιο γρηγορη ακομα και στο browsing.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Σημερα με αναβαθμισαν τελικα. Εν τω μεταξυ δεν μου ηρθε καποιο μηνυμα, μονος μου το καταλαβα, γιατι εβλεπα την γραμμη και ηταν πιο γρηγορη ακομα και στο browsing.


εγώ μετά το δικό σου μήνυμα τους έγραψα στο chat 2 φορές και λένε ότι θα με καλέσει κάποιος υπεύθυνος.
 10+ μέρες πέρασαν και ακόμα περιμένω. 
Δεν είναι σοβαροί...

----------


## ardi21

> εγώ μετά το δικό σου μήνυμα τους έγραψα στο chat 2 φορές και λένε ότι θα με καλέσει κάποιος υπεύθυνος.
>  10+ μέρες πέρασαν και ακόμα περιμένω. 
> Δεν είναι σοβαροί...


Eμενα μου το εκαναν επι τοπου απο το chat και μου εστειλαν το νεο συμβολαιο.

----------


## Jazzer

> εγώ μετά το δικό σου μήνυμα τους έγραψα στο chat 2 φορές και λένε ότι θα με καλέσει κάποιος υπεύθυνος.
>  10+ μέρες πέρασαν και ακόμα περιμένω. 
> Δεν είναι σοβαροί...





> Eμενα μου το εκαναν επι τοπου απο το chat και μου εστειλαν το νεο συμβολαιο.


Μετά από συγκεκριμένη αναφορά στην σελίδα τους στο facebook, απάντησαν ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα γίνει τελικά η πολυπόθητη αναβάθμιση. Για να δούμε !
Δηλαδή πρέπει να τους κυνηγάμε τελικά για να κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις ;  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση από το 13888.
Την ίδια στιγμή μου έστειλαν το συμβόλαιο, το υπέγραψα και το έστειλα ξανά πίσω.
Την επόμενη πέρασε ο εργολάβος και την μεθεπόμενη έκαναν κάθετη και οριζόντια.
Μετά το χάος και καταγγελία.
Μετά από δύο μήνες έσκαψαν μπροστά και έκαναν το φύσημα.
Την επόμενη κολλήσεις, μετρήσεις και ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## FuS

> Μετά από συγκεκριμένη αναφορά στην σελίδα τους στο facebook, απάντησαν ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα γίνει τελικά η πολυπόθητη αναβάθμιση. Για να δούμε !
> Δηλαδή πρέπει να τους κυνηγάμε τελικά για να κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις ;


Εύχομαι να είσαι στην καμπάνια και να γίνεις γρήγορα, αρχικά  :Smile: 
Παρόλα αυτά το chat δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αν θα γίνεις και πότε θα γίνεις.




> εγώ μετά το δικό σου μήνυμα τους έγραψα στο chat 2 φορές και λένε ότι θα με καλέσει κάποιος υπεύθυνος.
>  10+ μέρες πέρασαν και ακόμα περιμένω. 
> Δεν είναι σοβαροί...


Το chat δεν διεκπεραιώνει τίποτα από μόνο του. Απλά καταγράφει το αίτημα στο σύστημα και το βλέπουν από άλλα τμήματα, front office ή back office, ανάλογα το ζήτημα, και στον πελάτη απαντάνε με τα αυτόματα copy-paste scripts (σενάρια επικοινωνίας τα λένε αυτοί). Το ίδιο ισχύει και αν γράψεις κάτι στο facebook. Στην ίδια υποδιεύθυνση ανήκουν εξάλλου το chat και τα social media (και στον ίδιο όροφο btw).

----------

